# FinShaggy's BeanSprouts



## Finshaggy (Dec 28, 2012)

(Click my sig for the page with the most recent update... But you have to change your general setting to view threads at 40 posts per page though) My original grow thread for these plants got kinda over saturated with talking while I wasn't near my plants, so there is a REALLY REALLY out of balance "Weed" to "Random" conversation happening. I don't mind if you troll (I'm not a mod), but troll on my plants since this is the Grow Journal section. People want to be able to find the updates when they are starting fresh, reading from the beginning. So, this thread will be my actual grow thread from now on, updates will be here. Starting with the one I made today [video=youtube;mDg0hU42DWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDg0hU42DWE[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 28, 2012)

This is it for now. More tomorrow or tonight. Depending on what happens.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 28, 2012)

What a tool. You're hopeless. After all the time you spend on here, this is what you come up with as a process? Seriously? Have you learned absolutly NOTHING from reading here? Everything you have going and are doing is wrong. Jesus.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2012)

it's been like 10 days and most of them are not even past cotyledon?

i guess table rice isn't the way to go. add some manure and they'll get bigger.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 28, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> What a tool. You're hopeless. After all the time you spend on here, this is what you come up with as a process? Seriously? Have you learned absolutly NOTHING from reading here? Everything you have going and are doing is wrong. Jesus.


Nothing I'm doing is wrong. I don't have a lot of money though. The plants are completely fine, look at the first video. They're doing great, and that's BEFORE nutes. I just added nutes today. And I moved the fan for better circulation.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's been like 10 days and most of them are not even past cotyledon?
> 
> i guess table rice isn't the way to go. add some manure and they'll get bigger.


It's been 7 days, and they are ALL past Cotyledon. They ALL have fan leaves coming out.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 28, 2012)

No, you "nuted" them. Lol.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 28, 2012)

I really dont believe this . You are kidding are you not?


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 28, 2012)

No, he's serious. As much as he drives me nuts, I almost want to help him. I hate seeing people fuck up a grow, and this one is DOA.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> who nutes when they are still at cotyledon stage?
> 
> probably the same type of retard whose indoor grow includes fresh manure, table rice, and a halogen lamp.


It's past those leaves dude. Look again. They are ALL growing fan leaves. Why do you have to lie? Because you can't think of any real shit to say?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 28, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> No, he's serious. As much as he drives me nuts, I almost want to help him. I hate seeing people fuck up a grow, and this one is DOA.


This shit is fine.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 28, 2012)

also just to let you know, that soil you are using looks like..well shit...soil for MJ should NOT have wood chips in it....smh..it reslly shouldnt even be brown colored, it should be black with some perlite mixed in


also those plants are still way to young for nutrients, i understand they have fan leaves but they are just BARLEY out of the sprout stage, no nutrients are needed, your just wasting them and potentially killing your plant.

if you need help im sure someone could help you out. you still have alot to learn, im not trying to hate...


ps. looking closeley at your video now, your seedlings are already turning brown on the tips from what looks like excess salts, you are most likley going to kill them if your give them anymore nitrogen....good luck dude.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 29, 2012)

I give them seeds credit, they're survivors. 


" I'd rather they be over-watered than be over-nute-ed." ....... lol I like your reasoning to ease your mind. lmao .... try not to drown out your watercress when you water them next time.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2012)

are you calling sativa/indica and hybrid phenos as seedlings, not even old enough to be considered plants yet . . . . . lmfao . . .over watering is a classic newb mistake and so is under feeding- full stregnth Botanicar . . . we will see . . a little more water wont do so much, think percentage not "little"


----------



## Stomper420 (Dec 29, 2012)

Is this guy for real? He is huh? Dude, your worried about water drops on your seedings but yet you spill a whole bottle of some concoction you made up all over your ahh well I guess there weed sprouts. Wow, I wish the best for the both of you but unfortunatly I think your the only one thats gonna make it thru this mess... If nothing else its fun to watch. Good luck bro!


----------



## Curiosity2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok I was a little harsh last time, so I will be nicer this time and start with the truth. The other guys on here are only trying to help but you have played it off like the typical young fellow thats knows it all. There are two basic ways to learn in life 1 learn from trial and error and 2 learn from someone else, both are good but the latter will be quicker. Now here is the truth you want to hear, your plants look great, considering everything they been through. Now that the truth is out of the way what about that learning thing I`m talking about. 

Story time; when I was young I too knew it all, after a decade pasted I still knew it all but I also admitted that I didn`t know shit back then. Another decade pasted and same thing, I didn`t know shit back then but I sure know a lot more now. As time passes you see what I mean.

So again like I said before I`m glad you have a sense of humor and we`re all having fun here, just try to learn something new every day and maybe you will be able to grow better than before. 

Now get the growin son.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> My original grow thread for these plants got kinda over saturated with talking while I wasn't near my plants, so there is a REALLY REALLY out of balance "Weed" to "Random" conversation happening.
> 
> I don't mind if you troll (I'm not a mod), but troll on my plants since this is the Grow Journal section. People want to be able to find the updates when they are starting fresh, reading from the beginning.
> 
> So, this thread will be my actual grow thread from now on, updates will be here. Starting with the one I made today






Finshaggy said:


> My original grow thread for these plants got kinda over saturated with talking while I wasn't near my plants, so there is a REALLY REALLY out of balance "Weed" to "Random" conversation happening. I don't mind if you troll (I'm not a mod), but troll on my plants since this is the Grow Journal section. People want to be able to find the updates when they are starting fresh, reading from the beginning. So, this thread will be my actual grow thread from now on, updates will be here. Starting with the one I made today


One more thing, try leaving spaces between your sentences and paragraphs, when you jam it altogether it`s hard to read; you`re not paying for space on the server so who cares.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 29, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> are you calling sativa/indica and hybrid phenos as seedlings, not even old enough to be considered plants yet . . . . . lmfao . . .


I lol'd at that too. lmao


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2012)

if he would jsut take a step back and stop treating life like masturbation . . .he might be able to learn from others . . . but more than likely he will find someone just slightly smart then he to take care fo him the rest of his life . . . fuck texas . . go America

hand on dick=movement=white confetti soup=success . . . . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 29, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> hand on dick=movement=white confetti soup=success . . . . .


&#8203;...................


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> also just to let you know, that soil you are using looks like..well shit...soil for MJ should NOT have wood chips in it....smh..it reslly shouldnt even be brown colored, it should be black with some perlite mixed in
> 
> 
> also those plants are still way to young for nutrients, i understand they have fan leaves but they are just BARLEY out of the sprout stage, no nutrients are needed, your just wasting them and potentially killing your plant.
> ...


I appreciate you try to help but to answer paragraph 1, it was the only non MG soil available in the Wal Mart in this town. To answer paragraph 2, I have grown before, you can go ahead and check my sig. And I'm pretty sure that answers the rest of your stuff as well. Just look at the old shit. I'm gonna be fine. Stop worrying so much.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I give them seeds credit, they're survivors.
> 
> 
> " I'd rather they be over-watered than be over-nute-ed." ....... lol I like your reasoning to ease your mind. lmao .... try not to drown out your watercress when you water them next time.


They're not drowned. And the reason I did that was because I put like 1/3 a spoon of nutes in 1/4 a gallon. So it was too much, and could possibly burn. So I added more water :duce:


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Stomper420 said:


> Is this guy for real? He is huh? Dude, your worried about water drops on your seedings but yet you spill a whole bottle of some concoction you made up all over your ahh well I guess there weed sprouts. Wow, I wish the best for the both of you but unfortunatly I think your the only one thats gonna make it thru this mess... If nothing else its fun to watch. Good luck bro!


It's gonna come out fine. Ya'll are hatin for no reason. This is a resilient, hardy plant. Not some unstable molecule that we need to have in a super specific state, with super specific settings. Bud can pretty much grow anywhere, I know how the fuck to grow it. I've even grown DANK weed with nothing but seeds from brick weed, and florescent lights (check my sig). This grow is going to be great. I have real seeds, instead of these (which still worked great) [video=youtube;W7kOPl47sCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7kOPl47sCI[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Curiosity2 said:


> The other guys on here are only trying to help but you have played it off like the typical young fellow that&#8217;s knows it all. There are two basic ways to learn in life 1 learn from trial and error and 2 learn from someone else, both are good but the latter will be quicker.


I stopped reading here because you don't seem to realize something. I have grown myself multiple times, which you can click my sig to go look at, or search youtube. I have been part of multiple grows, which I have pictures of harvesting and ready to be smoked on this website. And I don't need advice is the form of zingers. So thanks for the "advice", but no thanks.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Curiosity2 said:


> One more thing, try leaving spaces between your sentences and paragraphs, when you jam it altogether it`s hard to read; you`re not paying for space on the server so who cares.


On this website, and on THIS website only. When I click "enter", NOTHING happens. Sorry.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> are you calling sativa/indica and hybrid phenos as seedlings, not even old enough to be considered plants yet


 I can see the leaves dude  And calling most of them hybrid wouldn't even be a bad guess. Most strains are hybrid.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> if he would jsut take a step back and stop treating life like masturbation . . .he might be able to learn from others . . . but more than likely he will find someone just slightly smart then he to take care fo him the rest of his life . . . fuck texas . . go America
> 
> hand on dick=movement=white confetti soup=success . . . . .


I have learned from others mistakes and my mistakes. Not only have I grown myself, and grown with other people, when I first got here I read EVERYONE's growing journals, and was part of Kevin Murphy's thread (DNA) , learning all kinds of shit from growers ALL OVER THE WORLD. I can post a picture here of all the grows I'm subbed to, that I never click anymore because they're all done.


----------



## Stomper420 (Dec 29, 2012)

Takes a licking and keeps on ticking...Gotta respect that I suppose....You go finn, if nothing else I read this shit cause its funny as hell. Cant wait till harvest....You gonna roll up a fatty with a bannana leaf?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Stomper420 said:


> You go finn, if nothing else I read this shit cause its funny as hell. Cant wait till harvest....You gonna roll up a fatty with a bannana leaf?


No, not a banana leaf, but I am going to make a bad ass bud filled, BHO soaked, cannabis leaf wrapped Cigar


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

New update about to be posted


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;NjMN1GpXOac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjMN1GpXOac[/video]


 If anyone missed the update, here it is.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

lolz I'm cracking some beans right now. Gonna setup the 150 HPS sometime this week. I'm playin catch up with you Fins


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

lol Fins someone else is closing your threads now


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> lolz I'm cracking some beans right now. Gonna setup the 150 HPS sometime this week. I'm playin catch up with you Fins


I'm getting a 1000w HPS


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> lol Fins someone else is closing your threads now


He closed my thread because I made a new one and he wanted to direct traffic, which I actually appreciate. You were closing my threads because you were mad about a name I called you... There's a big difference.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

That's a BIG jump I feel like you might not be able to handle it. 

You got timers?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> That's a BIG jump I feel like you might not be able to handle it.
> 
> You got timers?


Whatever, the plants will be FINE. And no timers, 24hr, not 18/6.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

I've never bought a bag of FF. I don't waste money on over priced dirt


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> I've never bought a bag of FF. I don't waste money on over priced dirt


Good Call


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 29, 2012)

Your right on one thing Fin , there are now shiny dank nugs in your thread but these are mine .. Drool and enjoy the view


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 29, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Which Wal Mart is it that carries Fox Farm


You can order it from their website.

http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_query=foxfarm+happy&ic=16_0&Find=Find&search_constraint=0


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

How is your guys Saturday night going lulz


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome grow so far. Only thing I see wrong is the clear tub the plants r in. U need to darken that unless your repotting soon to a pot. Also as others have mentioned be care with the nutes, especially if u don't know your soil very well.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

Clear containers pose no problems with proper drainage and aeration


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> Awesome grow so far. Only thing I see wrong is the clear tub the plants r in. U need to darken that unless your repotting soon to a pot. Also as others have mentioned be care with the nutes, especially if u don't know your soil very well.


I am going to repot soon, just waiting for them to get big enough to be big enough for 5 gallon buckets to be useful. And I only nuted once so far, and do not plan on watering for at least 1-4 days. And with less than a full dose of nutes in the watering, same as this time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> How is your guys Saturday night going lulz


Mine straight. I'm just excited about my plants


----------



## Trolling (Dec 29, 2012)

Wal Mart is the easiest place to steal from lol, you got to be a dumbass to get caught.


Back in my teen years, we would go there on the daily to steal deli food, stole some nice long john type shirts, friend stole like 3 vacuum cleaners on different occasions, just walked right out with it lol.


Never been kicked out when we would go there at 2 in the morning when it was pretty much empty, high as fuck, and rode around fighting in the electric scooter things, throw those bouncy balls that you find in the bin, soooo much fun, wrong but good memories.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/balzac89-223801-albums-2011-picture1544697-100-0080.jpg

That's one I did last year when I had no container I used a two liter lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

I might only use like 2-3 gallon buckets though, because I'm only vegging till mid-late Feb


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Clear containers pose no problems with proper drainage and aeration


Yes they do. U know this though. Your just trying to through people off.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't know If I'm gonna veg on 18 or 15 hours. Also when I flip to Flower I thought of an experiment 4 on 4 off 4 on 4 off, I wonder if it will fuc with the plants to much and herm them out?


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes they do. U know this though. Your just trying to through people off.


How so? If you don't over water you will have no problems with the right drainage and aeration. I posted proof is that plant not healthy and still have room to grow? That plant was 4-5 weeks old if I remember right and it was taller than the bottle and bushy growth


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> I don't know If I'm gonna veg on 18 or 15 hours. Also when I flip to Flower I thought of an experiment 4 on 4 off 4 on 4 off, I wonder if it will fuc with the plants to much and herm them out?


That would definitely not work. You have to try to simulate sun hours


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

It's a growing myth.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> That would definitely not work. You have to try to simulate sun hours


Most rigorous growth happens after Darkness or night. Plus plants flower based on the lack of sunlight. So it may work, mostly a half brained theory


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> It's a growing myth.


No, that's how ALL plants work


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> That would definitely not work. You have to try to simulate sun hours


How many books have you read on growing outside of High Times?

I have studied marijuana growing going on Five years.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> No, that's how ALL plants work


Refering to clear container


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2012)

i just googled "halogen, rice, and manure".

you're welcome, spammy. we got you to the top of google.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

I'd like to have everyone know (if you don't already), I have a religious system, in which 2 gods are my "main" gods (gods=phenomenons in nature or society or the self), are Pan and Shiva. Shiva's followers have been doing what I do for 3,000 years. So I love these plants. They are going to be awesome, and I know what I am doing, not just based on religious persistence, but because I have been here for a long ass time reading peoples grows, and listening to tons of bullshit "advice". Plus, I have grow myself 2x indoors successfully on a VERY tight budget, and I will now be growing even BETTER buds, with BETTER lights. So stop freaking out on me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> How many books have you read on growing outside of High Times?
> 
> I have studied marijuana growing going on Five years.


I'm from Texas. We learned how to grow shit in 6th grade  And I've been growing all kinds of herbs and shit since I was in like 8th grade, ask Buck to message my mom and ask


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Refering to clear container


Referring to cycle of seasons


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

I love Cannabis


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Referring to cycle of seasons


I was refering to the clear containers when I made that statement Fins


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

You've set yourself on a course of failure. I'm not trolling it's just the truth.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> where'd you pick up the idea to bring fresh animal shit indoors?


Pan told him to do it, Pan's shit is magical ya know.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> How so? If you don't over water you will have no problems with the right drainage and aeration. I posted proof is that plant not healthy and still have room to grow? That plant was 4-5 weeks old if I remember right and it was taller than the bottle and bushy growth


I don't know if your joking or your saying roots love light I'm telling u the facts it's wiser to grow with no light on your roots. Clear containers is not a good idea. I really don't think u proved anything. Please let's not argue this subject. It shouldn't even be debated, just in case some one listens to u.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i just googled "halogen, rice, and manure".
> 
> you're welcome, spammy. we got you to the top of google.


Thanks


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> You've set yourself on a course of failure. I'm not trolling it's just the truth.


  Just stick around and see


----------



## Trolling (Dec 29, 2012)

I once brought in a trash bag full of cow shit indoors, guess what they grew.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> I don't know if your joking or your saying roots love light I'm telling u the facts it's wiser to grow with no light on your roots. Clear containers is not a good idea. I really don't think u proved anything. Please let's not argue this subject. It shouldn't even be debated, just in case some one listens to u.


Literally Light doesn't hurt roots. Combination of Light and open air kills root when there is no barrier to stop water from evaporating. The plastic acts as a condenser. The roots don't dry out, they don't die. 

Sorry I know more on the subject than someone who heard something.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Literally Light doesn't hurt roots. Combination of Light and open air kills root when there is no barrier to stop water from evaporating. The plastic acts as a condenser. The roots don't dry out, they don't die.
> 
> Sorry I know more on the subject than someone who heard something.


also leads to algae.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I once brought in a trash bag full of cow shit indoors, guess what they grew.


I used rice and vermiculite true story


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> also leads to algae.


If you over water. I tend not to drown my plants


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> If you over water. I tend not to drown my plants


no, any amount of water can lead to algae. not the worst thing in the world, but that's one of the main reasons to not go with clear containers.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

Just tell me what;s wrong besides the fact that i'm cheap


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, any amount of water can lead to algae. not the worst thing in the world, but that's one of the main reasons to not go with clear containers.


I get what everyone is saying, but fact it can be done. If done right.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> View attachment 2459647
> 
> Just tell me what;s wrong besides the fact that i'm cheap


it's a breeding ground for algae, that's what


----------



## kinetic (Dec 29, 2012)

So how long till journal is filled with jibber jabber and findoggy starts a new one?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> I get what everyone is saying, but fact it can be done. If done right.


it sure can, it's just advisable not to.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

I remember my first grow


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

kinetic said:


> So how long till journal is filled with jibber jabber and findoggy starts a new one?


We're working on it, we're working on it


----------



## Trolling (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> I used rice and vermiculite true story


I've made cakes too but was curious to know how well it would work for natural settings, already had a tricked out grow box and wasn't doing anything at that point, worked out really well. Instead of getting one or 2 small mushies, it had like 3-5 big ones, much cleaner too, didn't have to worry about biting into a mouth full of sand lol, got pics somewhere on my photobucket somewhere.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I've made cakes too but was curious to know how well it would work for natural settings, already had a tricked out grow box and wasn't doing anything at that point, worked out really well. Instead of getting one or 2 small mushies, it had like 3-5 big ones, much cleaner too, didn't have to worry about biting into a mouth full of sand lol, got pics somewhere on my photobucket somewhere.


I pulled 2 ozs dry my first time and I didn't know what to do with it,

I ate 50 wet grams one night my buddy at 80 that same night. I had a great time. He told me how his world was collapsing.

I prefer wet fat shrooms. I tripped balls


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

I quit after that night. I grew Z strain. I threw out all my stuff. Just because how much trouble surrounds shrooms


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> View attachment 2459647
> 
> Just tell me what;s wrong besides the fact that i'm cheap


U shouldn't be posting pictures like that. Again someone may fuck up thanks to u. There is a lot of good stuff being said in this thread. All u have to do is read in between the lines. Then u post that plant picture? Fucking unreal dude. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 29, 2012)

You just need to keep a positive mind and be in somewhere where you're truley comfortable, if you secretly dislike someone alot, they won't be a good person to trip with, everything has to be set up to nothing but an positive environment. Not saying that was your situation but something bad to set him off, he may not have been comfortable with himself for a while, shrooms will bring that out of you keep thinking about how depressed you are.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

Trolling said:


> You just need to keep a positive mind and be in somewhere where you're truley comfortable, if you secretly dislike someone alot, they won't be a good person to trip with, everything has to be set up to nothing but an positive environment. Not saying that was your situation but something bad to set him off, he may not have been comfortable with himself for a while, shrooms will bring that out of you keep thinking about how depressed you are.


He has slight brain damage. I never knew till he told me when he was tripping.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 29, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> U shouldn't be posting pictures like that. Again someone may fuck up thanks to u. There is a lot of good stuff being said in this thread. All u have to do is read in between the lines. Then u post that plant picture? Fucking unreal dude. Thanks a lot.



Proof Positive


----------



## kinetic (Dec 29, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> He has slight brain damage. I never knew till he told me when he was tripping.


DaMn, that would freak me out a bit.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Dec 29, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> There is a lot of good stuff being said in this thread. All u have to do is read in between the lines.




Your Boxer looks great, got to love that breed; I have two.

 

Fin if you were to live close by, I could train them to come over and shit on your lawn.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I once brought in a trash bag full of cow shit indoors, guess what they grew.


Mushrooms???


----------



## Trolling (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah people with brain damage shouldn't be doing hallucinations IMO, not much good would come out of it.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 29, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Mushrooms???


Of course.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

kinetic said:


> So how long till journal is filled with jibber jabber and findoggy starts a new one?


This is my new grow thread, no more. That was just because I was gone for so long. If I REALLY feel like it's getting full, I'll just make a new update


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I've made cakes too but was curious to know how well it would work for natural settings, already had a tricked out grow box and wasn't doing anything at that point, worked out really well. Instead of getting one or 2 small mushies, it had like 3-5 big ones, much cleaner too, didn't have to worry about biting into a mouth full of sand lol, got pics somewhere on my photobucket somewhere.


"Natural setting". If you go to East Texas, it's like  _*The Mushroom Kingdom *_  [video=youtube;CbqFeXpyDvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbqFeXpyDvI[/video]


----------



## Trolling (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah you'd think in Fl, it would abundant, it was a really rainy season that year too, some did have 7 or so pins on them but only a few would actually grow out.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Yeah you'd think in Fl, it would abundant, it was a really rainy season that year too, some did have 7 or so pins on them but only a few would actually grow out.


I lived in Florida for 3 months recently and I never ran into ANY mushrooms... All we could find was dime bags of bud from the Hatians and Jamaicans (I lived in Goulds), until we started buying on campus and getting DANK g's for $10


----------



## Trolling (Dec 29, 2012)

There's alot around central Fl, never looked around any other parts but it may depend on which ones get the most humidity, I'm more of a novice so I'm not sure.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Fin if your weed grows like your journals do, it's goin tobe quick. You going to win the award for the fastest growing, most interesting,funny as hell journal. 
The new T5 should make the little ones grow; all you need todo is drop it down lower to stop the stretch that a new seedling likes to do.Don&#8217;t worry about stretch right now because I heard you say there is one moretransplant in 3 gal pots and you can barry it up. There is hope for you yet Finny.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> whoever robbed you down in florida was probably pissed when he only got $1.12


You think that's a joke. But he actually robbed us when I had no cash in my wallet except Pesos that I had left from Mexico. So dude got like 120 pesos, or around $9. But then he also took my Iphone, my friends Droid, and his car...


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Curiosity2 said:


> There is hope for you yet Finny.


I've been saying the whole time... I do know how to grow weed...


----------



## Curiosity2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I&#8217;m tired lights out for me just as it should be foryour plants. 24 is alright, after another week should let them grow on a goodnight sleep 18/6 will be key for that. That first night with the lights out, they willalmost look like they doubled in size. Live and learn.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Curiosity2 said:


> Well I&#8217;m tired lights out for me just as it should be foryour plants. 24 is alright, after another week should let them grow on a goodnight sleep 18/6 will be key for that. That first night with the lights out, they willalmost look like they doubled in size. Live and learn.


I need to get a timer....


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Someone I know chopped off their finger!!!


----------



## Trolling (Dec 30, 2012)

He/she (girly hands) took pics of their hand before going to the hospital? Either one hard core chick or one dumbass man lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

If anyone throws up, you have to post about it


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> He/she (girly hands) took pics of their hand before going to the hospital? Either one hard core chick or one dumbass man lol.


It was a chick. And we didn't take her to the hospital. We just wrapped that shit, put some Neosporin, and rubbing alcohol cleanse every few hours with a new bandage (we called a hospital and talked to an ER nurse, who said that's all they would have done anyways, no re-attachments here unless you hit like a knuckle). The next day she went to a doctor and got some anti biotics and some pain killers, and she's doing fine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Someone should put this thread on 4chan...


----------



## Trolling (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol, I used to watch all those videos on TheYnc.com when I had a cp (don't ban me Rollitup, just stating something, not spamming!) so not much bother me anymore and yeah I guess, wouldn't require stitches so not much you can do.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

And for anyone that saw my video and thinks I can't handle a little overwatering, you said yourself "you can learn from your own mistakes", guess what, I've made that one before, and I know how to fix it  [video=youtube;5AypYXJ0cKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AypYXJ0cKg[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this grow journal absolutely sucks!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;KUFjYIsO57s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUFjYIsO57s[/video]


Awww.... No more creativity...


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

And guess what... I know how to water a plant also   [video=youtube;5CQ4agTN620]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CQ4agTN620[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

twigs, lol. I'll go ahead and add that to the tags.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> your whole point in starting so many threads is simply to post your videos. that you happen to be abusing a few twigs is just happenstance.


No, I have more threads with paragraph of theories and shit than I do with videos. You're just a troll. I'm going to bed, have fun arguing with yourself while I'm gone. Just try not to blow up the thread too much, so in the morning people can actually find the update...


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> twigs, lol. I'll go ahead and add that to the tags.


Get creative, maybe "FinShaggy's boyscout twigs" or "Fins Campfire" or something like that. "How to make your own kindling".


----------



## Stomper420 (Dec 30, 2012)

Are those "Twigs" harvested yet? Lets smoke!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Dec 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I've been saying the whole time... I do know how to grow weed...


Arrogance AND ignorant. Impressive.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

.. I feel like there are less posts here than last night... Update on the way


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> .. I feel like there are less posts here than last night... Update on the way


the big bossman came and deleted a few.  a few of mine got deleted too


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the big bossman came and deleted a few.  a few of mine got deleted too


Well, the new update will be here soon. What happened here last night? What did I miss?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Well, the new update will be here soon. What happened here last night? What did I miss?


you didn't miss nothing much. just a few responses from ole uncle bucky and I.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

i said a few things too


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Since the way the thread is now, there are about 3 pages of updates, then 10 pages of nothing, then now more updates. I figured I would let anyone "Catch up" who is brand new, trying to start from this page. And a easy location point for anyone looking for updates they may have missed [video=youtube;dV_xlrWZk_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV_xlrWZk_4[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you didn't miss nothing much. just a few responses from ole uncle bucky and I.





Samwell Seed Well said:


> i said a few things too


Good to know ya'll are always there


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

"that one is kinda stickin up" lol

not looking good, but im sure a few will make it .. lets hope you sexed them as seedlings right


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Annnnnd now. For the NEW UPDATE!!!!! [video=youtube;Ivt-RehCKKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivt-RehCKKM[/video]


I think the word you're looking for @ 0:23 of the video is 'phallic' lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> "that one is kinda stickin up" lol
> 
> not looking good, but im sure a few will make it .. lets hope you sexed them as seedlings right


I didn't sex them as seedlings, I don't think that is really possible. And the one stickin up in fine, it's just reachin for light. They will ALL "make it"


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think the word you're looking for @ 0:23 of the video is 'phallic' lol


Nice use of the vocabulary for the search engines, but I used the words I meant to use. I was not looking for a word to compare my marijuana to a un-flacid dick...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

how many are there


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> how many are there


6. I don't go over my plant count.


----------



## firelane (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you going to do the whole grow with all the plants in the same pot or transplant later?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

firelane said:


> Are you going to do the whole grow with all the plants in the same pot or transplant later?


They will be transplanted into individual 2-5 gallon buckets, depending how big they are when I transplant.


----------



## Zoltan44x (Dec 30, 2012)

9176 posts and all that +++ reputation ... 
Good luck with Your self dude.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Zoltan44x said:


> 9176 posts and all that +++ reputation ...
> Good luck with Your self dude.


So you're hating on me solely based on stats from a website? Good luck with YOURSELF dude


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Are we maxed out on tags yet?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

I can add 7 more. don't worry, I haven't forgot about your tags, lol


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 30, 2012)

i was just watching these videos and i saw a yellow halogen light PLEASE tell me your not using a halogen light to try and grow marijuana dude...are you?..


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> i was just watching these videos and i saw a yellow halogen light PLEASE tell me your not using a halogen light to try and grow marijuana dude...are you?..


Not yet, but yes. I am. Only like 1-3 hrs a day though dude. The rest of the time will be regular florescent light.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Not yet, but yes. I am. Only like 1-3 hrs a day though dude. The rest of the time will be regular florescent light.


 i dont think you should waste your time using it bro, at all, they just arent the right type of light to grow marijuana with, your better off getting those long t5s or long fluoros and use them, im sure they are just as cheap, i cant imagine a halogen light being of much use, i belive they are also very ineffecient and they get pretty hot i think also.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

ive grown large numbers of healthy clones through veg with t5's in my growers infancy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> i cant imagine a halogen light being of much use, i belive they are also very ineffecient and they get pretty hot i think also.


pretty hot? those things get hella hot! when I use those on the jobsite, lol, I face them the other way when I'm using them cause that light bakes the shit outta you.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> pretty hot? those things get hella hot! when I use those on the jobsite, lol, I face them the other way when I'm using them cause that light bakes the shit outta you.


 yea i thought they got real hot, i just wasnt sure and didnt want to say something wrong, but either way i would not use halogen lights for cannabis, its just asking for trouble. and honestly its prob1 of the reasons why everyone be hatin all the time bro, get some fluros...


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> i dont think you should waste your time using it bro, at all, they just arent the right type of light to grow marijuana with, your better off getting those long t5s or long fluoros and use them, im sure they are just as cheap, i cant imagine a halogen light being of much use, i belive they are also very ineffecient and they get pretty hot i think also.


I have t5's. the halogen is just extra.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> , get some fluros...


I have some fluros...


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I have some fluros...



get some more, ditch the halogen its only going to give you problems, im just trying to give you a hand dude, theres no need to be arrogant. cause from the looks of it here everyone is waiting to see you fail so i think im the only one willing to give you a hand, but seeing the way you act i see why no one wants to help you..but let me guess, you dont need help, do you? keep telling yourself that with wood chips and halogen bulbs, im out of here, im not trying to help rude people.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> i think im the only one willing to give you a hand


you're wrong. we all try to give him a hand and we still do, even with his arrogant attitude... have you been reading the threads? 

but this is the way he wants to do it so let it be.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you're wrong. we all try to give him a hand and we still do, even with his arrogant attitude... have you been reading the threads?
> 
> but this is the way he wants to do it so let it be.



honestly no i havent really been reading all of his threads but the ones i do read i see alot of people trolling him and hating for generally no reason, i understand he can act immature but thats not a good enough excuse IMO. but acting like he did in this thread now i SEE why people treat him the way they do. doenst surprise me at all. i havent been reading many threads latley i got a real nasty fever, 103.6F....talk about delerious....i can barley get out of bed let alone surf the interwebs lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> get some more, ditch the halogen its only going to give you problems, im just trying to give you a hand dude, theres no need to be arrogant.


 I'm not being arrogant. I just don't have money to spend on lights, I just paid for an HPS that is on the way. Maybe you should stop being so arrogant, and start actually reading before coming at people like an ass.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have never been called arrogant ONE TIME on RIU...everyone here hates you, what does that tell you? i was the ONLY person not being a dick to you, and you call ME arrogant?? theres something wrong with you bro, for reals


----------



## Curiosity2 (Dec 30, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> I have never been called arrogant ONE TIME on RIU...everyone here hates you, what does that tell you? i was the ONLY person not being a dick to you, and you call ME arrogant?? theres something wrong with you bro, for reals


Fin is a little defensive and with good reason, I ALSO agree with your POSTS aswell. Halogen and the neighbor's mulch does has everyone doubting but he showed them wrong with the rice; it holds moisture and won't damage the roots when transplanting. 

I might soak some rice and check the PH, never know, I might try it some day if I have too, but probably not any time soon.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been gone for almost a week now... I thought these seedling would be dead along with this thread! This is nuts!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> honestly no i havent really been reading all of his threads but the ones i do read i see alot of people trolling him and hating for generally no reason, i understand he can act immature but thats not a good enough excuse IMO.





Finshaggy said:


> I'm not being arrogant. I just don't have money to spend on lights, I just paid for an HPS that is on the way. Maybe you should stop being so arrogant, and start actually reading before coming at people like an ass.





aknight3 said:


> I have never been called arrogant ONE TIME on RIU...everyone here hates you, what does that tell you? i was the ONLY person not being a dick to you, and you call ME arrogant?? theres something wrong with you bro, for reals


so he fucks with you and now you get it??  


wow

and you wasn't the ONLY person who wasn't being a dick to fin..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

Curiosity2 said:


> Fin is a little defensive and with good reason, I ALSO agree with your POSTS aswell. Halogen and the neighbor's mulch does has everyone doubting but he showed them wrong with the rice; it holds moisture and won't damage the roots when transplanting.
> 
> I might soak some rice and check the PH, never know, I might try it some day if I have too, but probably not any time soon.


you serious? he showed no one wrong with the rice. you could stick beans in muffins and that shit will grow. that's not saying much


----------



## CannabisCorps (Dec 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not being arrogant. I just don't have money to spend on lights, I just paid for an HPS that is on the way. Maybe you should stop being so arrogant, and start actually reading before coming at people like an ass.


If $ is such an issue for you, should probably go for a 400 or 600, a 1k is going to cost you a lot to run. And how r you going to cool it?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Dec 30, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> I've been gone for almost a week now... I thought these seedling would be dead along with this thread! This is nuts!


I know, its like watching plants get waterboarded


----------



## Curiosity2 (Dec 31, 2012)

> Fin is a little defensive and with good reason, I ALSO agree with your POSTS aswell. Halogen and the neighbor's mulch does has everyone doubting but he showed them wrong with the rice; it holds moisture and won't damage the roots when transplanting.
> 
> I might soak some rice and check the PH, never know, I might try it some day if I have too, but probably not any time soon.






> you serious? he showed no one wrong with the rice. you could stick beans in muffins and that shit will grow. that's not saying much





> I've been gone for almost a week now... I thought these seedling would be dead along with this thread! This is nuts!



Here is one person along with myself and there are plenty others that thought his plants would be dead by now. You are right, cannabis is a very hardy plant, you better thank God for that Fin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2012)

Curiosity2 said:


> Here is one person along with myself and there are plenty others that thought his plants would be dead by now. You are right, cannabis is a very hardy plant, you better thank God for that Fin.


I've abused cannabis plants on purpose and they still grow like a weed. yup, they are hardy


----------



## Curiosity2 (Dec 31, 2012)

CannabisCorps said:


> If $ is such an issue for you, should probably go for a 400 or 600, a 1k is going to cost you a lot to run. And how r you going to cool it?


What's the cost of a kw in your area. 1kw HPS doesn't cost that much to run. (1000 * 12)= 1200w or (12kw * 45 +/-days)= 540kw* (kw cost) = pocket change if you end up with a decent yield.
Where I live that would cost me $72 a grow for Hydro electricity plus a few dollars for fans and some other basic eqipment so something like $100 bucks.

1000 watter HPS is OVERkill for this grow for sure CannabisCorps 4 to 6 hundred watts would be a better setup like your suggesting. Less heat, smaller fans, less money less everything if you think about it. But from what I know of Fin, your wrong, I'm wrong, and so will everyone else.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 31, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> I have never been called arrogant ONE TIME on RIU...


Yes you have, I called you arrogant. And I have only been called arrogant 2x, and they were both on this thread. One time it was you. So I don't see what you are trying to prove. You've only been called arrogant 1 less time than me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 31, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> I've been gone for almost a week now... I thought these seedling would be dead along with this thread! This is nuts!


Told you I know how to grow weed


----------



## CannabisCorps (Dec 31, 2012)

Curiosity2 said:


> What's the cost of a kw in your area. 1kw HPS doesn't cost that much to run. (1000 * 12)= 1200w or (12kw * 45 +/-days)= 540kw* (kw cost) = pocket change if you end up with a decent yield.
> Where I live that would cost me $72 a grow for Hydro electricity plus a few dollars for fans and some other basic eqipment so something like $100 bucks.
> 
> 1000 watter HPS is OVERkill for this grow for sure CannabisCorps 4 to 6 hundred watts would be a better setup like your suggesting. Less heat, smaller fans, less money less everything if you think about it. But from what I know of Fin, your wrong, I'm wrong, and so will everyone else.


I haven't done the math on my power like that but seems like a 1k is abt $125 or so, then fans, dehu and ac. Norcals expensive...


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 31, 2012)

Curiosity2 said:


> Fin is a little defensive and with good reason, I ALSO agree with your POSTS aswell. Halogen and the neighbor's mulch does has everyone doubting but he showed them wrong with the rice; it holds moisture and won't damage the roots when transplanting.
> 
> I might soak some rice and check the PH, never know, I might try it some day if I have too, but probably not any time soon.


The halogen will not hurt my grow at all. and I never used the neighbors mulch. The bag I used is even in the transplant video.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 31, 2012)

CannabisCorps said:


> If $ is such an issue for you, should probably go for a 400 or 600, a 1k is going to cost you a lot to run. And how r you going to cool it?


I already bought it, and I'm gonna get some fans  (like real ones, the square kind with the silver tubes)


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 31, 2012)

Curiosity2 said:


> Here is one person along with myself and there are plenty others that thought his plants would be dead by now. You are right, cannabis is a very hardy plant, you better thank God for that Fin.


I've said OVER and OVER that this is a resilient plant. And one of my main gods is Shiva, so I thank Shiva for the way marijuana is every day of my life. You don't have to tell me to do it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 31, 2012)

Curiosity2 said:


> 1000 watter HPS is OVERkill for this grow for sure CannabisCorps 4 to 6 hundred watts would be a better setup like your suggesting. Less heat, smaller fans, less money less everything if you think about it. But from what I know of Fin, your wrong, I'm wrong, and so will everyone else.


It may be overkill for this grow, but in my next grow I will have a longer veg period. So it's better to have the 1000w now, so I don't end up with 2 HPS setups...


----------



## haight (Dec 31, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> This shit is fine.


I knew you were using ground up cowshit gor your soil. You can tell jus by looking at it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm sick, so I've been sleeping yesterday and today. But here's an update, and 1 more update tonight. [video=youtube;8yxAYS6UBgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yxAYS6UBgo[/video]


morning sunshine....

I hate to say, but that update was weak...... when are you gonna bust out the halogen?


----------



## richinweed (Dec 31, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> yea i thought they got real hot, i just wasnt sure and didnt want to say something wrong, but either way i would not use halogen lights for cannabis, its just asking for trouble. and honestly its prob1 of the reasons why everyone be hatin all the time bro, get some fluros...


Totally agree , i burnt down a camper with one of those lights...the fire dood told me they are a work light and only rated for as little as 20 percent duty cycle, some if left on for several hours will spontainiously combust...he said in his post he had seen several garage and sheds burn because ppl left these on and or unatended......so if You my Fin dont reason with that then i guess u may just be meeting Bubba.......shaggygurl.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Dec 31, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I already bought it, and I'm gonna get some fans  (like real ones, the square kind with the silver tubes)


Oh what kind, lets see it!


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 31, 2012)

CannabisCorps said:


> Oh what kind, lets see it!


Most likely it's going to be a while before we see the 1k, I'm pretty sure he's going into 6 inch pots next. Then he's going to use his 
t-5 for a nice veg till he thinks there ready for transplant to flower. All this has already been discussed. Then he's going into 2-5 gallon pots to finish with his brand new 1000 watt hps. Should be very exciting for all of us to see.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Dec 31, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> Most likely it's going to be a while before we see the 1k, I'm pretty sure he's going into 6 inch pots next. Then he's going to use his
> t-5 for a nice veg till he thinks there ready for transplant to flower. All this has already been discussed. Then he's going into 2-5 gallon pots to finish with his brand new 1000 watt hps. Should be very exciting for all of us to see.


He said he already bought it...


----------



## Curiosity2 (Dec 31, 2012)

richinweed said:


> Totally agree , i burnt down a camper with one of those lights...the fire dood told me they are a work light and only rated for as little as 20 percent duty cycle, some if left on for several hours will spontainiously combust...he said in his post he had seen several garage and sheds burn because ppl left these on and or unatended......so if You my Fin dont reason with that then i guess u may just be meeting Bubba.......shaggygurl.


My uncle stayed at my place once and he brought some real sticky icky R2 that he just picked. He wanted to dry it in the shed on a screen under one of those lights, and I let him. He set everything up then came in the house and we open a 40oz of captain. I was going outside to look at what he put together in the shed to dry his hooch to see smoke coming out the door.Ran in the shed, plastic melting off the cord of the light that was infront of the lens; never lost anything but only by luck.

I have used those lights for over 20 years and hate using them. The whole dame thing gets so hot in minutes you can easily burn yourself or something else. No way to cool it and I expect it offers no value to a grow except add to the power bill and I remember reading on RIU about light intensity ,foliage penetration and heat issues making less watts (from a grow light not a work light) sometimes a better choice. 

I was under a car changing a transmission one time, snow fell from the car on the lens and the glass exploded. Yeah, so those lights are great for Finny but his ways are a little different than yours and mine. Remember its his grow and our entertainment. 

Oh yeah that R2 had a 4 hour sit on youre a**, go to another dimension buzz.


----------



## haight (Dec 31, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> If anyone missed the update, here it is.


Are you shitting me?


----------



## haight (Dec 31, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm getting a 1000w HPS


Yours will be bigger than his


----------



## haight (Dec 31, 2012)

balzac89 said:


> how many books have you read on growing outside of high times?
> 
> I have studied marijuana growing going on five years.


god you're cool


----------



## haight (Dec 31, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm from Texas. We learned how to grow shit in 6th grade  And I've been growing all kinds of herbs and shit since I was in like 8th grade, ask Buck to message my mom and ask


Is your mom seeing anyone?


----------



## haight (Dec 31, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I once brought in a trash bag full of cow shit indoors, guess what they grew.


Cows?......................


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 31, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm sick, so I've been sleeping yesterday and today. But here's an update, and 1 more update tonight. [video=youtube;8yxAYS6UBgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yxAYS6UBgo[/video]


they're taking on that nice golden/yellow hue now. they're probably ready to harvest.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shaggy in your videos the fan is drowning out the audio, I have no idea how one could fix that.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Dec 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> they're taking on that nice golden/yellow hue now. they're probably ready to harvest.


He just needs to nute again. They'll take off when the halo gets running.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Phinney, this update blows, I like the ones where you abuse your plants. Happy New Years all you pot growin stonners. My girl got a quart of sour puss and I have Captian, goin to party hard, puke, have a big feed, and drink lots of coffee tomorrow. Party safe MthFckers


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 1, 2013)

I got everything setup. They are just sprouting. I won't post pics for a couple of weeks though. Don't see a point in that


----------



## haight (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I didn't sex them as seedlings, I don't think that is really possible. And the one stickin up in fine, it's just reachin for light. They will ALL "make it"


It's easy. Shake 'em, the males rattle.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2013)

haight said:


> It's easy. Shake 'em, the males rattle.


Here's a guy throwing some real info on a grow thread.


----------



## haight (Jan 1, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> I have never been called arrogant ONE TIME on RIU...everyone here hates you, what does that tell you?


It tells me you're a liar. I know of at least two other people that like his posts.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 1, 2013)

haight said:


> It tells me you're a liar. I know of at least two other people that like his posts.


Sock puppet accounts don't count.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I got everything setup. They are just sprouting. I won't post pics for a couple of weeks though. Don't see a point in that


Is this going to be some kind of a grow off, did I miss that? Nice of you to give him a head start. Fin has not been around maybe his plants are dead and or he's looking for replacements.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> morning sunshine....
> 
> I hate to say, but that update was weak...... when are you gonna bust out the halogen?


Whenever I have 2 timers...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> Shaggy in your videos the fan is drowning out the audio, I have no idea how one could fix that.


Maybe listen harder...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> Phinney, this update blows, I like the ones where you abuse your plants. Happy New Years all you pot growin stonners. My girl got a quart of sour puss and I have Captian, goin to party hard, puke, have a big feed, and drink lots of coffee tomorrow. Party safe MthFckers


I never abused my plants, ya'll are just assholes.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Here's a guy throwing some real info on a grow thread.


You were worried people might accept false advice as true, and now you're promoting this shit... What happened.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 1, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> Shaggy in your videos the fan is drowning out the audio, I have no idea how one could fix that.


maybe mute. I know that's what I do when I watch one of shaggys excellent videos, kinda like in the 80s on a saturday morning, put the cartoons up on the tube , turn the volume down and crank the stereo after/during a nice smoke.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Sock puppet accounts don't count.


I have no need for sock puppet accounts. I've got trolls making sock puppet accounts for my threads, and constantly getting shit done for me. Why would I waste time doing that?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> Is this going to be some kind of a grow off, did I miss that? Nice of you to give him a head start. Fin has not been around maybe his plants are dead and or he's looking for replacements.


I told ya'll I'm sick.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You were worried people might accept false advice as true, and now you're promoting this shit... What happened.


No I said this as the guy being a dip shit. If people took this as I was saying this was true,I apologize to all.
i was trying to do my part as making this thread a total learning thread. Tons of great info so far.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> No I said this as the guy being a dip shit. If people took this as I was saying this was true,I apologize to all.
> i was trying to do my part as making this thread a total learning thread. Tons of great info so far.


I wish it could just be about learning. Sorry I was a dick, everyone is usually here to troll.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 1, 2013)

very very un-vo! keep up the work!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2013)

dbkick said:


> very very un-vo! keep up the work!


And it has been un-vo from the very start. Which is why if this grow comes out super dank, it could be recorded as one of the best grow on record.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 1, 2013)

it's looking a little faded at the moment to me but wtf do I know, keep up the work!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> And it has been un-vo from the very start. Which is why if this grow comes out super dank, it could be recorded as one of the best grow on record.


It will come out super dank. I have REAL genetics this time, and a REAL flower light coming in the mail. Look at my sig, my old grow. That was with reggie seeds and fluorescent to flower, so comparing what I had to work with last time and what I came out with that time, to what I have to work with this time. It's like guaranteed to be some good good good. Not just that good good.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

dbkick said:


> it's looking a little faded at the moment to me but wtf do I know, keep up the work!


It's because of the fluorescents. I always seem to have this problem, because of the weaker light it just seems to give them a more yellow tint. They're fine though, as soon as I get them the nutes they need. I've only nuted them once, and only with like 1/3 a dose of nutes.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

The halogen will probably actually solve that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The halogen will probably actually solve that.


by cooking them?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> by cooking them?


No. By adding different colors than the fluorescents. And 400 extra watts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No. By adding different colors than the fluorescents. And 400 extra watts.


you do know that basically none of those 400 watts are usable by the plant, right? you'd get about as much help by posting a picture of the sun inside your bin.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you do know that basically none of those 400 watts are usable by the plant, right? you'd get about as much help by posting a picture of the sun inside your bin.


Now your just spittin straight bullshit. I've seen people (in Texas, in highschool) vegging in complete darkness, other than a single 60-80w halogen bulb in a desk lamp. And their plant got like a foot and a half high. If a 80w halogen can do that much by itself, I'm sure a 400w halogen will be helpful to my over 500w of fluorescents  .


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

Two updates today.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's because of the fluorescents. I always seem to have this problem, because of the weaker light it just seems to give them a more yellow tint. They're fine though, as soon as I get them the nutes they need. I've only nuted them once, and only with like 1/3 a dose of nutes.


light doesnt cause marijuana to turn yellow. they are yellow most likley because that soil your using or possibly because your giving them nutrients right now or theres a good chance its both...good luck..


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> light doesnt cause marijuana to turn yellow. they are yellow most likley because that soil your using or possibly because your giving them nutrients right now or theres a good chance its both...good luck..


Nope. It happens every time I use fluorescent. Watch, as soon as I flip that HPS on for flower (and maybe even just the halogen during veg), they'll start getting dark dark green.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> light doesnt cause marijuana to turn yellow.


If the plant is not getting enough of certain colored light it can definitely cause a difference in Color.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If the plant is not getting enough of certain colored light it can definitely cause a difference in Color.


This is very true.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2013)

I just don't understand why Finshaggy is not just vegging with his t-5. That thing has plenty of juice to veg anything out.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> I just don't understand why Finshaggy is not just vegging with his t-5. That thing has plenty of juice to veg anything out.


I like the extra light. And I actually have 200w less via t5 than my last grow. One of my lights got lost when my family moved, they just sent me what was there and 200w was missing.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I like the extra light. And I actually have 200w less via t5 than my last grow. One of my lights got lost when my family moved, they just sent me what was there and 200w was missing.


So there is not a t-5 in your grow area right now?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> So there is not a t-5 in your grow area right now?


There is. 400w of them. Just 200w less than before (and I noticed that 600W was better than my first grow at 200W). Plus some CFL's.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

And I only grew 3 plants the last 2 times. If the 400W (the light I have now was new before) made a noticeable difference on 3 plants, I figure 400w will make a good base, and the extra 100-200w of CFL's I have are a good additive, then the Halogen will make a perfect bonus once they get big enough.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2013)

But every one is a little worried about the extra heat that light causes. I have seen that light being used to dry automotive primer before. Just trying to help, that's all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Now your just spittin straight bullshit. I've seen people (in Texas, in highschool) vegging in complete darkness, other than a single 60-80w halogen bulb in a desk lamp. And their plant got like a foot and a half high. If a 80w halogen can do that much by itself, I'm sure a 400w halogen will be helpful to my over 500w of fluorescents  .



so you're modeling your grow off of a high schooler's grow? you sure that's a model for success?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> But every one is a little worried about the extra heat that light causes. I have seen that light being used to dry automotive primer before. Just trying to help, that's all.


I have a solution for this already. It will only be on for 1-3 hrs a day. To simulate noon.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you sure that's a model for success?


 So you have no argument with what I ACTUALLY was saying when I mentioned that kid?  the fact that halogens work fine, and mine will work fine since it is not my primary grow light?
Do you even have a point now, or are you just trolling?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So you have no argument with what I ACTUALLY was saying when I mentioned that kid?  the fact that halogens work fine, and mine will work fine since it is not my primary grow light?
> Do you even have a point now, or are you just trolling?


just trying to help. i don't think emulating high schoolers with halogens is exactly your best way forward. ditto the fresh manure.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just trying to help. i don't think emulating high schoolers with halogens is exactly your best way forward. ditto the fresh manure.


Please explain how I am "emulating" the grow mention, that only used 80w halogen, when I set up a grow with at least 500w of florescent light, and plan on using 400w halogen once a day? Those aren't even similar grows. The ONLY similarity is the word halogen, which was primary in his grow and secondary in mine. So what is it you're trying to get at? Because it sounds to me like you're trying to "get at" some trolling.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

And when did I EVER say I was using fresh manure. The only reason I even brought up manure was because I saw it at Wal Mart, which I also mentioned when I mentioned manure. And said that was where I was going to get it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

This is pretty cool. Even my biggest troll doesn't have anything bad to say about my actual grow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Please explain how I am "emulating" the grow mention...


you said you were using halogen because it worked just fine for some high school kids.



Finshaggy said:


> And when did I EVER say I was using fresh manure.


unless you let it cook for literally months, it's fresh and will kill your plants.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is pretty cool. Even my biggest troll doesn't have anything bad to say about my actual grow.


i'm not even trolling you anymore, i'm actually trying to help your grow.

for example, you probably shouldn't just haphazardly splash a bottle of nutrients onto week old seedlings, you'll disrupt the root systems, splash the plants possibly burning them, splash it onto your lights (electricity + water = bad), etc etc etc.

if you can't notice the difference between me getting you to be introspective about your...unique...growing methods and me flat out trolling you, than perhaps you need to step back and ask yourself what you're doing for a second.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 1, 2013)

you seriously dont think 400watts of cfls is enough light for those seedlings? they arent even actual plants yet, they are still in the sprout stage...im not wrong, ive been growing longer than youve been alive most likley. they are NOT yellow because of the lights, or not enough lights, i do know it can affect color, im not stupid, but that ISNT the reason here. it is what it is, im offering you advice, telling you why your plants are getting necrotic, take it or not, i dont care, but dont put out misinformation like those plants are yellow from light, or lack thereof, ive grown bigger plants with less fluros than you had and my plants were always dark green and very healthy


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not even trolling you anymore, i'm actually trying to help your grow.
> 
> for example, you probably shouldn't just haphazardly splash a bottle of nutrients onto week old seedlings, you'll disrupt the root systems, splash the plants possibly burning them, splash it onto your lights (electricity + water = bad), etc etc etc.
> 
> if you can't notice the difference between me getting you to be introspective about your...unique...growing methods and me flat out trolling you, than perhaps you need to step back and ask yourself what you're doing for a second.


buck theres no point in trying to help him, no matter what you say he always just thinks hes right, ive never known anyone with only 1 grow of low end mediocre looking product act like they know so much...


ps..at first i couldnt figure it out, but know i know why you troll him so bad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> buck theres no point in trying to help him, no matter what you say he always just thinks hes right, ive never known anyone with only 1 grow of low end mediocre looking product act like they know so much...
> 
> 
> ps..at first i couldnt figure it out, but know i know why you troll him so bad.


*used to troll him

spammy must have cried to someone about the trolling, i'm only here to help now.

i would sell the halogen for non-manure ferts. the manure would kill the plants and the halogen is basically useless, but the halogen is worth something and he will need nutes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The halogen will probably actually solve that.


&#8203;..........................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Now your just spittin straight bullshit. I've seen people (in Texas, in highschool) vegging in complete darkness, other than a single 60-80w halogen bulb in a desk lamp. And their plant got like a foot and a half high. If a 80w halogen can do that much by itself, I'm sure a 400w halogen will be helpful to my over 500w of fluorescents  .







I'm just gonna clap from now on everytime I see something stupid posted.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If the plant is not getting enough of certain colored light it can definitely cause a difference in Color.





Finshaggy said:


> then the Halogen will make a perfect bonus once they get big enough.


Oh boy...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you do know that basically none of those 400 watts are usable by the plant, right? you'd get about as much help by posting a picture of the sun inside your bin.





Finshaggy said:


> Now your just spittin straight bullshit. I've seen people (in Texas, in highschool) vegging in complete darkness, other than a single 60-80w halogen bulb in a desk lamp. And their plant got like a foot and a half high. If a 80w halogen can do that much by itself, I'm sure a 400w halogen will be helpful to my over 500w of fluorescents  .





UncleBuck said:


> so you're modeling your grow off of a high schooler's grow? you sure that's a model for success?





Finshaggy said:


> Please explain how I am "emulating" the grow mention, that only used 80w halogen, when I set up a grow with at least 500w of florescent light, and plan on using 400w halogen once a day? Those aren't even similar grows. The ONLY similarity is the word halogen, which was primary in his grow and secondary in mine. So what is it you're trying to get at? Because it sounds to me like you're trying to "get at" some trolling.


This isn't even cool anymore. This is sad. I don't even have to say anything anymore to prove you wrong and show you up.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> *used to troll him
> 
> spammy must have cried to someone about the trolling, i'm only here to help now.


*Still troll me  No, Chiceh just saw that I was being trolled (and saw how stupid the words were that were being said by the trolls) and sent me a PM saying he was going to delete troll posts periodically, and that he already had the night before. I thanked him, but I didn't ask for it. If I asked for it you would have seen, I don't have the ability to PM people


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2013)

you're comparing a 80w halogen to a 400w halogen? and you actually believe 400w of halogen is good for your grow? lol go out and buy another jobsite lamp and you can have 800w of halogen!! 


good luck with that bro


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Now your just spittin straight bullshit. *I've seen people (in Texas, in highschool) vegging in complete darkness, other than a single 60-80w halogen bulb in a desk lamp. And their plant got like a foot and a half high*. If a 80w halogen can do that much by itself, I'm sure a 400w halogen will be helpful to my over 500w of fluorescents  .




You mean it *Stretched* a foot and a half high?


If the way you're doing it works for you than by all means go for it. But as posted, Halogen does nothing for a plant. If it did, Growing guru's would be using them. Halogen doesn't provide the right spectrum for growing. It mainly gives off infrared, AKA heat.

Could you produce bud with one? probably. But it would take a whole lot more watts of Halogen to produce what an HID or even a T5 does. 

So unless you need the extra heat in your grow area or you just like wasting energy, It's kind of a flop.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2013)

Good info coming across this board right here. May be time to reconsider the lighting aspect of things. "Just a thought"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This isn't even cool anymore. This is sad. I don't even have to say anything anymore to prove you wrong and show you up.


what do i know, i only do this to put food on the table.

mix that manure real good and put the halogen right over it, i won't try to stop you anymore. i'll just say it's a horrible idea.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This isn't even cool anymore. This is sad. I don't even have to say anything anymore to prove you wrong and show you up.


Hate to break it to ya, but... I have yet to see any of your grows be any good. Any of them. I encourage you to prove RIU and myself wrong. This halogen growing crap is nonsense.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Hate to break it to ya, but... I have yet to see any of your grows be any good. Any of them. I encourage you to prove RIU and myself wrong. This halogen growing crap is nonsense.


Constructive criticism I believe. I think this may work.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you're comparing a 80w halogen to a 400w halogen?


I'm not comparing shit. Buck is.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> You mean it *Stretched* a foot and a half high?


No, I mean grew. The point of that story is: If a 80w bulb can solely keep a plant going, then 500W fluorescent + 400w Halogen isn't ridiculous. The Halogen can be useful.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not comparing shit. Buck is.


Buck is trying to help. I heard him say it. There is a ton of great info on this thread.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Now your just spittin straight bullshit. I've seen people (in Texas, in highschool) vegging in complete darkness, other than a single 60-80w halogen bulb in a desk lamp. And their plant got like a foot and a half high. If a 80w halogen can do that much by itself, I'm sure a 400w halogen will be helpful to my over 500w of fluorescents  .





Finshaggy said:


> I'm not comparing shit. Buck is.


quoted for


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Good info coming across this board right here. May be time to reconsider the lighting aspect of things. "Just a thought"


I'm not changing my mind. Ya'll will see 400w of halogen like a hr a day on my grow eventually.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I mean grew. The point of that story is: If a 80w bulb can solely keep a plant going, then 500W fluorescent + 400w Halogen isn't ridiculous. The Halogen can be useful.


&#8203;............


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I encourage you to prove myself wrong..


   Whatever. Click my sig link, that was some DANK ass shit that came from reggie seed. You're hatin for no reason. Just click the link  Proven wrong  Just keep up with the grow and in the next few months you'll see some dank dank.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

are they dead yet


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 2, 2013)

> you seriously dont think 400watts of cfls is enough light for those seedlings? they arent even actual plants yet, they are still in the sprout stage...im not wrong, ive been growing longer than youve been alive most likley. they are NOT yellow because of the lights, or not enough lights, i do know it can affect color, im not stupid, but that ISNT the reason here. it is what it is, im offering you advice, telling you why your plants are getting necrotic, take it or not, i dont care, but dont put out misinformation like those plants are yellow from light, or lack there of, ive grown bigger plants with less fluros than you had and my plants were always dark green and very healthy





> buck theres no point in trying to help him, no matter what you say he always just thinks hes right.



I posted this back at the start of his journal and I also said "It's his grow and our entertaimment"



> The other guys on here are only trying to help but you have played it off like the typical young fellow thats knows it all. There are two basic ways to learn in life 1 learn from trial and error and 2 learn from someone else, both are good but the latter will be quicker.



I have worked with these "types" all my life. Don't try to change them, just leave them to learn the hard way. 
His plants will grow no matter what he does to them, they will have bud and it might even be worth smoking just look at his other growhe can grow, the only question here is WAS THE YIELD REALLY WORTH IT.

*If I paid for a Porsche I except a Porsche, not a K-car. *


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> I have worked with these "types" all my life. Don't try to change them, just leave them to learn the hard way.


You guys keep acting like I'm new to growing... Looks like it's time for show and tell now  Update will come in like a hr or two, once I post these pictures, and it warms up a bit here. 7:30am in Colorado is cold for a sick mofo... Show and tell will be in a moment though...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

This is a picture of buds from my PERSONAL grow. Where I used reggie seeds and fluorescent lights.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

This was my friends First grow ever, in which he used an HPS. I was a HUGE part of this grow, and I learned how to use an HPS properly from his "mistakes"


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

This is all bud that I grew alone or with other people... And I'm still not done


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

I want to talk a little about this plant... This plant was a Qrazytrain seed, which I got (strangely) in a bag of some of the best bud I ever had while going from dispensary to dispensary in Denver. This bud was the only new seed in the grow (I grew 3 plants total), while the other 2 were clones and got much larger. I 12-12 from seeded this plant, and it only ever grew to be about 9 inches tall, with one tiny bud on top. But this tiny little bud, was like a rose. That plant worked on nothing else, and gave me one of the most beautiful (in terms of smoking not necessarily visual, though is did have pink and orange in it, making it visually appealing also, I wanted to smoke it the whole time it was growing) buds ANYONE ha ever seen in their lives. It was amazing. I learned from that "Mistake" too


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

These are buds from my personal grow. REGGIE SEEDS and fluorescent light.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

This is that same friend who grew the purple bud (Purple Urkle), which I learned from by helping every step of the way on 2 separate grows. This is some more shots of his Purple Urkle, and some Agent Orange.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Pictures of my personal grow, and the trimming of that personal grow. Still reggie seeds and fluorescent light.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

I also blew the glass in the pictures above. I took a class, and actually I have a weed invention that I will share with everyone when I feel ready


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 2, 2013)

For the Followers of this journal that dont know the difference between WHAT ONE CAN DO and WHAT ONE SHOULD DO, to have the _*best*_ YIELD POSSABILE for the TIME AND MONEY spent to grow cannabis. 

You shouldn't use regular incandescent bulbs ("grow bulbs") or halogens to grow cannabis, this type of light generates huge internode spacing, poor vegetative growth, skimpy yields, and could set your grow room on fire due to the dangerous amounts of heat these lights produce. Spend your money wisely, invest in Fluorescent lighting (good), or High Intensity Discharge lamps (HID-- recommended). HID lighting such as Metal Halide (MH) or High-Pressure Sodium (HPS) supply the high-intensity light that cannabis needs for good growth and large buds.


Q: Do halogen bulbs have a good spectral output for plant growth?
A: No, the spectral plot output of various halogen bulb types is by far the worst.

Q: Are they efficient at generating useful light for plant growth?
A: No, the best floro/hps/mh lighting each being approx 5X more efficient at plant growth than halogen.

A good way to measure plant growth efficiency of different types of lighting is PAReff. PAR stands for Photosynthetic Active Radiation: the wavelength range of light between 400 and 700 nm that can be absorbed by leafs for plant photosynthesis. PAReff is the PAR/Watt efficiency ratio over a certain area

People usually choose halogen for the "low startup" costs of a halogen light. The real costs of halogens result from its low efficiency. 500 Watt halogen lighting produces about 0.08 Watt/s/nm in the green-yellow spectral region which is about the same as 80 watts of cfl's.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

And remember, all those buds I grew myself aren't from just any old reggie. Those are seeds from Brick weed I grew with, and I made it into some DANK DANK


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> For the Followers of this journal that don&#8217;t know the difference between WHAT ONE CAN DO and WHAT ONE SHOULD DO, to have the _*best*_ YIELD POSSABILE for the TIME AND MONEY spent to grow cannabis.
> 
> You shouldn't use regular incandescent bulbs ("grow bulbs") or halogens to grow cannabis, this type of light generates huge internode spacing, poor vegetative growth, skimpy yields, and could set your grow room on fire due to the dangerous amounts of heat these lights produce. Spend your money wisely, invest in Fluorescent lighting (good), or High Intensity Discharge lamps (HID-- recommended). HID lighting such as Metal Halide (MH) or High-Pressure Sodium (HPS) supply the high-intensity light that cannabis needs for good growth and large buds.
> 
> ...


You retarded. This IS NOT a halogen grow  The halogen will only be on for 1-3 hrs a day. This is a fluorescent/HPS grow. So all this shit you said was pointless


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 2, 2013)

I might be retarded but how should I know, I might be retarded. Your Yield sucks but how should you know, you have never grown a worthy one. The first step to getting better is admitting you have a problem.

Reread the first sentence Finny, my post above was not an attack; it was for informational purposes only. Fin with every attack from you towards a person will helpful information just shows your true character. 

*If I paid for a Porsche I except a Porsche, not a K-car.*

I'm talking about your shitty Yield for all your hard work and money spent but you obviously don't know that your bud is sparce in your pictures. Yes in was DANK, sticky and got you high but the Yield (which means a lot) suchs.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is that same friend who grew the purple bud (Purple Urkle), which I learned from by helping every step of the way on 2 separate grows. This is some more shots of his Purple Urkle, and some Agent Orange. View attachment 2463605View attachment 2463606View attachment 2463607View attachment 2463608View attachment 2463609View attachment 2463610View attachment 2463611View attachment 2463612View attachment 2463613View attachment 2463614View attachment 2463615View attachment 2463616





Curiosity2 said:


> I might be retarded but how should I know, I might be retarded. Your Yield sucks but how should you know, you have never grown a worthy one. The first step to getting better is admitting you have a problem.
> 
> 
> I'm talking about your shitty Yield for all your hard work and money spent but you obviously don't know that your bud is sparce in your pictures. Yes in was DANK, sticky and got you high but the Yield (which means a lot) suchs.


Did someone hear a frog? Oh wait, no, you're just talking out of your ass.   The reason my personal plants were so small is because 1 grow was only vegged for 2 months, while my second grow got about 1.5 months of veg. So if you had actually done some research instead of trolling me. You would know that what I got on my grows was actually pretty good yield considering veg time. And considering I never flowered for a full 2 months either time. 1st time because we took a trip to Cali and no one would be there to take care of my plants 2nd because my whole family left Colorado, and I went to Mexico.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

And I never had an HPS, I do now


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And I never had an HPS, I do now


you dont know shit


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

so wheres that update . . 

are they dead
weed


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not changing my mind. Ya'll will see 400w of halogen like a hr a day on my grow eventually.


I guess my post was out of place, you were posting picturesof you sparse looking super dank buds and I was talking about the efficiency ofa halogen work lamp that you plan on using in the future.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you dont know shit


 You don't PROVE shit   and you just SAY shit   I think YOU don't know shit


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


That Purple is obviously from an LED light (because the purple is mainly in the crystals which makes no sense), but I understand... You were just trying to simulate what MY buds were going to look like


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so wheres that update . .
> 
> are they dead
> weed


Some real "die" hard fans in this grow  Update coming soon. Keep your pants on.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> I guess my post was &#8220;out of place&#8221;, you were posting picturesof you sparse looking super dank buds and I was talking about the efficiency ofa halogen work lamp that you plan on using in the future.


 No I was posting pictures of my super dank bud, and some awesome huge nugs. While you were pretending I was suggesting that people use halogens to grow.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And remember, all those buds I grew myself aren't from just any old reggie. Those are seeds from Brick weed I grew with, and I made it into some DANK DANK


You haven't posted a pic yet that wouldn't go straight to my trim bag. Wouldn't make the cut in cali son.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is all bud that I grew alone or with other people... And I'm still not done





Finshaggy said:


> View attachment 2463585View attachment 2463586View attachment 2463587View attachment 2463588View attachment 2463589View attachment 2463590View attachment 2463591 I want to talk a little about this plant... This plant was a Qrazytrain seed, which I got (strangely) in a bag of some of the best bud I ever had while going from dispensary to dispensary in Denver. This bud was the only new seed in the grow (I grew 3 plants total), while the other 2 were clones and got much larger. I 12-12 from seeded this plant, and it only ever grew to be about 9 inches tall, with one tiny bud on top. But this tiny little bud, was like a rose. That plant worked on nothing else, and gave me one of the most beautiful (in terms of smoking not necessarily visual, though is did have pink and orange in it, making it visually appealing also, I wanted to smoke it the whole time it was growing) buds ANYONE ha ever seen in their lives. It was amazing. I learned from that "Mistake" too


awesome!!!





looks like shwag


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> You haven't posted a pic yet that wouldn't go straight to my trim bag. Wouldn't make the cut in cali son.


Then you didn't even look at the pictures, or you're just trolling with shit talk. Because there was well grown actually purple, Purple Urkle in those pics. And dank ass other shit. So... Yeah  I guess you're not down for dispensary grade weed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is all bud that I grew alone or with other people... And I'm still not done





Finshaggy said:


> View attachment 2463585View attachment 2463586View attachment 2463587View attachment 2463588View attachment 2463589View attachment 2463590View attachment 2463591 I want to talk a little about this plant... This plant was a Qrazytrain seed, which I got (strangely) in a bag of some of the best bud I ever had while going from dispensary to dispensary in Denver. This bud was the only new seed in the grow (I grew 3 plants total), while the other 2 were clones and got much larger. I 12-12 from seeded this plant, and it only ever grew to be about 9 inches tall, with one tiny bud on top. But this tiny little bud, was like a rose. That plant worked on nothing else, and gave me one of the most beautiful (in terms of smoking not necessarily visual, though is did have pink and orange in it, making it visually appealing also, I wanted to smoke it the whole time it was growing) buds ANYONE ha ever seen in their lives. It was amazing. I learned from that "Mistake" too





Finshaggy said:


> These are buds from my personal grow. REGGIE SEEDS and fluorescent light.View attachment 2463598View attachment 2463599View attachment 2463600View attachment 2463601View attachment 2463602View attachment 2463603View attachment 2463604





Finshaggy said:


> This is that same friend who grew the purple bud (Purple Urkle), which I learned from by helping every step of the way on 2 separate grows. This is some more shots of his Purple Urkle, and some Agent Orange. View attachment 2463605View attachment 2463606View attachment 2463607View attachment 2463608View attachment 2463609View attachment 2463610View attachment 2463611View attachment 2463612View attachment 2463613View attachment 2463614View attachment 2463615View attachment 2463616





Finshaggy said:


> Pictures of my personal grow, and the trimming of that personal grow. Still reggie seeds and fluorescent light.View attachment 2463619View attachment 2463619View attachment 2463650View attachment 2463651View attachment 2463652View attachment 2463653View attachment 2463654View attachment 2463655View attachment 2463656View attachment 2463657View attachment 2463658View attachment 2463659View attachment 2463660View attachment 2463661View attachment 2463662View attachment 2463663View attachment 2463664View attachment 2463666View attachment 2463667View attachment 2463668View attachment 2463669View attachment 2463670View attachment 2463671View attachment 2463672View attachment 2463673View attachment 2463674View attachment 2463675View attachment 2463622View attachment 2463624View attachment 2463625View attachment 2463626View attachment 2463627View attachment 2463629View attachment 2463630View attachment 2463631View attachment 2463632View attachment 2463633View attachment 2463634View attachment 2463635View attachment 2463636View attachment 2463637View attachment 2463638View attachment 2463639View attachment 2463640View attachment 2463641View attachment 2463642View attachment 2463643View attachment 2463644View attachment 2463645View attachment 2463646View attachment 2463648View attachment 2463649


 awesome!!! looks like more schwag


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Did someone hear a frog? Oh wait, no, you're just talking out of your ass.   The reason my personal plants were so small is because 1 grow was only vegged for 2 months, while my second grow got about 1.5 months of veg. So if you had actually done some research instead of trolling me. You would know that what I got on my grows was actually pretty good yield considering veg time. And considering I never flowered for a full 2 months either time. 1st time because we took a trip to Cali and no one would be there to take care of my plants 2nd because my whole family left Colorado, and I went to Mexico.


2 months is a pretty long veg time to not get a lot of yield out of it. 


how old are your current seedlings?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> 2 months is a pretty long veg time to not get a lot of yield out of it.
> 
> 
> how old are your current seedlings?


2 months is NOT that long. You must be new to growing  If you really are, then I didn't mean to laugh... But these seedlings are maybe... 10-12 days old now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh, and 2 months may be ok to veg for clones, but from seed it's a bullshit time frame to actually try and get anything done. And if your clones are small, same story.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh, and 2 months may be ok to veg for clones, but from seed it's a bullshit time frame to actually try and get anything done. And if your clones are small, same story.


i got some, 28 day old plants from seed that say different they are about 6 inches tall very branchy(for age) and a month away from flower ill top and transplant, in the next few days

and they will be maybe 2ft 3ft tall depending on strain


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i got some, 28 day old plants from seed that say different they are about 6 inches tall very branchy(for age) and a month away from flower ill top and transplant, in the next few days
> 
> and they will be maybe 2ft 3ft tall depending on strain


And this is all with fluorescent lighting right?  Because that IS what we are talking about in this grow  If you're going to say things like that, try not to be a troll, and actually be informative while you talk shit.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 2 months is NOT that long. You must be new to growing  If you really are, then I didn't mean to laugh... But these seedlings are maybe... 10-12 days old now.



Says the man with walmart mulch/poop/dirt for soil in a box with no drainage that thinks halogen lights help his grow 

I am quite a newb actually, I'm currently on only my second full grow.




But for the record....



My plants at 11 days old in 6" pots









same plant 2 days later










These were grown under 3 CFLs until day 10. 


The only reason I am showing you this is not to brag about my plant size. It's to show you that the difference between my plants and your's, Is the difference between listening to the highly educated people trying to help newbs LIKE ME on this forum and/or thinking you know everything and ending up with a half crap product LIKE YOU. 


seriously, People are just trying to help you and you're asking for them to pick on you by making poor decisions for your grow and then trying to prove that you ended up with a quality product.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And this is all with fluorescent lighting right?  Because that IS what we are talking about in this grow  If you're going to say things like that, try not to be a troll, and actually be informative while you talk shit.


after translplant they will go under a hps and mh bulb, for a proper veg . . . .400 is more than enough

but if i had to my t5 would be more than enough to grow some single stalk plants for a sea of green, but im going to top down to 4 nodes and hope for a nice even branching structure, and then stick them under a 400 hps red and a 400 mh blue


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No I was posting pictures of my super dank bud, and some awesome huge nugs. While you were pretending I was suggesting that people use halogens to grow.





Curiosity2 said:


> I guess my post was out of place, you were posting pictures of you sparse looking super dank buds and I was talking about the efficiency of a halogen work lamp that you plan on using in the future.


Your putting words in my mouth that aren't true.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

fin those buds looked horrible . . . bottom line no matter how big or dense they were

proper light produces proper bud, thatsw all there is to it, if you got proper par light with proper spectrum then your good, if not your just growing schwag


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Says the man with walmart mulch/poop/dirt for soil in a box with no drainage that thinks halogen lights help his grow
> 
> I am quite a newb actually, I'm currently on only my second full grow.
> 
> ...


nice plant.it looks happy


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 2, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Says the man with walmart mulch/poop/dirt for soil in a box with no drainage that thinks halogen lights help his grow
> 
> My plants at 11 days old in 6" pots
> 
> ...


Nice that plant looks like it&#8217;s growing to its FULL POTENTIAL and not just growing.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> Your putting words in my mouth that aren't true.


 No, I'm referring to your paragraph of writing with bulletpoints. You definitely tried to make this out to look like a halogen grow.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Says the man with walmart mulch/poop/dirt for soil in a box with no drainage that thinks halogen lights help his grow
> 
> I am quite a newb actually, I'm currently on only my second full grow.
> 
> ...


What is your point in this post? Are you comparing real genetics to my old grow? Or posting here to compare to my plants in the future, because I'm pretty sure you can't talk shit until you ACTUALLY see my plants


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> fin those buds looked horrible . . . bottom line no matter how big or dense they were
> 
> proper light produces proper bud, thatsw all there is to it, if you got proper par light with proper spectrum then your good, if not your just growing schwag


 Then you must have skimmed and missed the part where HALF OF THOSE BUDS WERE GROWN WITH HPS LIGHTS


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

"just growing" ,"real genetics"

these are delusional excuses, some of my best smoke came from bag seed, my own creation at that


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

If you want to ACTUALLY compare plants, show some pics of when they were the same size as mine. Otherwise its not even comparing. It's just trying to show off.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> "just growing" ,"real genetics"
> 
> these are delusional excuses, some of my best smoke cam from bag seed


 So you don't have any real shit to talk. We're getting down to semantics now? Yeah, ya'll aren't trolls.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you want to ACTUALLY compare plants, show some pics of when they were the same size as mine. Otherwise its not even comparing. It's just trying to show off.


that's what the newbie guy just did! lol 

and his plants made your plants look sad


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

there is no need for any shit talking your presentation does it for us, all we have to do is ask you normal questions of why you do what you do and the comedy ensues

that purple plant was a two stalked 2ft plant in coco 2g smart bag, very small very dense, nugs very chronic smells of grape cologne


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's what the newbie guy just did! lol
> 
> and his plants made your plants look sad


dudeskies plants made fins look a lot worse then sad . . id say a constant failure in progress is more like it


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you want to ACTUALLY compare plants, show some pics of when they were the same size as mine. Otherwise its not even comparing. It's just trying to show off.



oh okay sorry.


As requested, Plant same size as your's










*AGE: 3 1/2 days old





*


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What is your point in this post? Are you comparing real genetics to my old grow? Or posting here to compare to my plants in the future, because I'm pretty sure you can't talk shit until you ACTUALLY see my plants




nah I was comparing your 10-12 day old plants to mine. To show you the difference between doing what people *who know what they're doing *tell you to do and doing what you want to do.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 2, 2013)

best thing u could do is start over.....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

has there been a update? are they still alive?


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> has there been a update? are they still alive?


Real Genetics at hand bro , get ready for the show ... Question is will the genes handle all this stress and not drift in the first place ..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

here were my girls at 10-11 days


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you want to ACTUALLY compare plants, show some pics of when they were the same size as mine. Otherwise its not even comparing. It's just trying to show off.





FlightSchool said:


> My plants at 11 days old in 6" pots





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's what the newbie guy just did! lol
> 
> and his plants made your plants look sad





FlightSchool said:


> oh okay sorry.
> 
> 
> As requested, Plant same size as your's
> ...





FlightSchool said:


> nah I was comparing your 10-12 day old plants to mine. To show you the difference between doing what people *who know what they're doing *tell you to do and doing what you want to do.


Finny SIZE ALONE is not the way to compare plants DAYS OLD or AGE AND THEIR SIZE is the best comparison. And when he did what you asked it still was better.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 2, 2013)

If i vegd over 3 weeks id have to remodel for a taller ceiling.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

i think im going to top for maximum symmetry and to slow growth to fit my month window


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 2, 2013)

You got to love his own CAPTION at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Fin. Your grows are terrible and obviously the people at RIU are tired of your crap. A board wide consensus should tell you that your grows suck and no one likes you. You seem to be the only one that approves.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

I can grow better pot out of someones ass crack. Give me a break. Your grows look terrible.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

4 days above ground-headcase from Exotic genetics


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> nah I was comparing your 10-12 day old plants to mine. To show you the difference between doing what people *who know what they're doing *tell you to do and doing what you want to do.


Yours was in a red cup. Of course it's gonna get tall faster, BUT it's gonna reach it's limits real quick. My plants are stretching as far as they can underground right now, then they are going to shoot up. They have a whole tub to fill with roots eventually, you're probably found the side of the cup on day 1


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Real Genetics at hand bro , get ready for the show ... Question is will the genes handle all this stress and not drift in the first place ..


 They'll be fine. There isn't gonna be any stress on them.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> oh okay sorry.
> 
> 
> As requested, Plant same size as your's
> ...


Looking at yours and looking at mine, WHAT'S the FUCKING difference


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Looking at yours and looking at mine, WHAT'S the FUCKING difference


are u serious?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> people at RIU are tired of your crap.


No ones "tired of my crap". The trolls just won't leave me alone. If no one replied to anything I said (if you were actually tired of my crap you could ignore me  ) no one would ever see anything I said.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 2, 2013)

90 watt x 2 UFO LED Northen Lights Autoflower Grow Journal

The outcome should be interesting.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Looking at yours and looking at mine, WHAT'S the FUCKING difference


his looks healthier and better at 3 days then yours do at 11 . . .is tht the difference you were trying to point out


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No ones "tired of my crap". The trolls just won't leave me alone. If no one replied to anything I said (if you were actually tired of my crap you could ignore me  ) no one would ever see anything I said.


Lemme rephrase that. I'm tired of seeing everyone bitchh and complain about you. Obviously, You and I haven't had any conflict before so you and I don't have any problems. The question is, why does damn near close to the entire board have negative things to say about you?

It's a board wide consensus for the most part that your grows are horrible and your reputation is shot. Might want to improve on that. I ain't trollin' you, but... having a shitty rep on a forum board, I've been there and done that, and until you change your ways buddy, not many people will take you seriously or help you out.

Hopefully that makes sense for ya.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Just Imagine how much rep I'm gonna get when all this shit talk ends with my beautiful buds    Thank you all for making this possible


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 2, 2013)

beautiful like your last harvest???


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> The question is, why does damn near close to the entire board have negative things to say about you?.


Well let me answer that question for you  It started with about 15 people that followed me for about a year, maybe even longer. Talking shit and being assholes because I posted a book written by Abbie Hoffman and started threads about theories I had and shit like that. They trolled me, Buck being the main source of it all, alone for a LONG time. And for a while other people replied to my threads as well (go ahead and look back if you want), then I went to Mexico and Florida and was gone for about 2-4 months from the site I have no idea how long I was gone. When I came back, Buck was there within 5 minutes to reply to anything I said, and the other 15 dudes would call each other I guess, or send PMs and emails, they said they were doing something to let each other know I was making new threads. And since I had kept in contact with no one from this site while I was gone, they still read my threads but started replying WAYYY less, because there was always fire fights, and no one wants to get in the middle of that. Except a troll... So more and more trolls came, until it became the sport it is today  Does that answer your question


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> are u serious?


Are YOU serious. I can go take a picture right now if you want, and post them side by side.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> beautiful like your last harvest???


Even more so. I have 1000w of HPS this time


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> his looks healthier and better at 3 days then yours do at 11 . . .is tht the difference you were trying to point out


Great. Then say that next time. But I still don't give a fuck, my plants are fine and healthy. Sorry they're growing a little slow on the surface, the roots are probably growing like crazy right now.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Are YOU serious. I can go take a picture right now if you want, and post them side by side.


no bullshit your grow sucks u have 0 skill ...im guessing u just fail at life


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> no bullshit your grow sucks u have 0 skill ...im guessing u just fail at life


 So you don't want me to make a comparison picture?  And you're thread had HOW many views when your plant was 10 days old???? Maybe my shit has stage fright because I've already got over 3,000  And all of this translates into nothing but recognition all over the internet  Go make a meme about how much I fail at life  Maybe you can get looked at for that


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Seriously, unless you have 6 1000's, hydro system crazy, got your co2 system, got your professional electrical system done... lemme know... until then, I ain't impressed by some puny grow like yours.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Seriously, unless you have 6 1000's, hydro system crazy, got your co2 system, got your professional electrical system done... lemme know... until then, I ain't impressed by some puny grow like yours.


I never asked anyone to be impressed with anything I've done, ya'll flocked here on your own  . And I have plenty of plans for CO2 and shit, I'm gonna have a HPS I've said that over and over so fuck you talking about "professional electrical systems", it's in the mail. And I don't need 6x 1000w's, I'm not growing illegal amounts, I'm a fucking patient.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never asked anyone to be impressed with anything I've done, ya'll flocked here on your own  . And I have plenty of plans for CO2 and shit, I'm gonna have a HPS I've said that over and over so fuck you talking about "professional electrical systems", it's in the mail. And I don't need 6x 1000w's, I'm not growing illegal amounts, I'm a fucking patient.


I'm a massive caregiver.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm a massive caregiver.


Cool. I have a massive lack of care about what you do  . Did I ask you to come here? Talk shit all you want, but I'm just gonna do it back


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never asked anyone to be impressed with anything I've done, ya'll flocked here on your own  . And I have plenty of plans for CO2 and shit, I'm gonna have a HPS I've said that over and over so fuck you talking about "professional electrical systems", it's in the mail. And I don't need 6x 1000w's, I'm not growing illegal amounts, I'm a fucking patient.


LOL you have no clue what I'm talking about. http://www.powerboxinc.com/15000.html That is a start. I bet you still run your shit off power strips and timers still hahaha


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't worry, I know you're still new at this thing. I don't mean to bash. I had to start somewhere too... but at least I didn't start with any silly ass rice or halogen ideas.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> LOL you have no clue what I'm talking about. http://www.powerboxinc.com/15000.html That is a start. I bet you still run your shit off power strips and timers still hahaha


 I actually don't have timers yet  It doesn't matter about what kind of electricity you have. It's about loving your plants, and knowing what they really are


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Great. Then say that next time. But I still don't give a fuck, my plants are fine and healthy. Sorry they're growing a little slow on the surface, the roots are probably growing like crazy right now.


nothing wrong with a little stress i do stress test on purpoe, root bound em before flower, but your doing it thinking its ok . . . its only ok as long as you intend of correcting the problem and know that you are doing it, and you dont normally stress em that early, like as seedlings/starts, . . you get more males and hermie prone plants that way


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Don't worry, I know you're still new at this thing. I don't mean to bash. I had to start somewhere too... but at least I didn't start with any silly ass rice or halogen ideas.


Everyone starts at the bottom!!! Who the fuck picks up some seeds and instantly grows the dankest bud around?!?! NO ONE! We all LEARNED this in one way or another. What I can't seem to wrap my head around is why this guy won't just accept help and tell all these grown ass experienced men to go fuck themselves! These guys are trying to help your ignorant ass fin why not take any advice? Why pretend like they are all shit? I have to believe you're a bot. Someone please tell me he's a bot? Please tell me this kind of self inflicted ignorance isn't real.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Don't worry, I know you're still new at this thing. I don't mean to bash. I had to start somewhere too... but at least I didn't start with any silly ass rice or halogen ideas.


There is nothing wrong with rice, or adding a halogen for an hr a day in a grow. Show me a thread where someone already did it with a 400w or higher bulb, to replicate noon, and show me that persons recorded data, and MAYBE I won't do it. But unless we ACTUALLY know what it's going to do, I'm going to test it. Because what it is going to do is let the plants know when noon is. And I'll start off with 3 hours about half way through veg. Then I'll only do 2 hours, taking off the last hour, so the plant feels like nights are colder and dimmer. Then cut off the early hour next, so the plant thinks mornings are getting colder and dimmer. Then I'll take the halogen away completely right before turning on the HPS, and I'll keep the fluorescent light on on the bottom to make sure the bottom gets some light and doesn't become popcorn buds.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> nothing wrong with a little stress i do stress test on purpoe, root bound em before flower, but your doing it thinking its ok . . . its only ok as long as you intend of correcting the problem and know that you are doing it, and you dont normally stress em that early, like as seedlings/starts, . . you get more males and hermie prone plants that way


I have NEVER even SEEN a male plant... So, that can't be true. My plants are doing the same as always. The only true problem with my grow is that I don't have a metal halide, but I can't afford it. They aren't stressed, they are fine, and when I transplant they will be great. Because for no, they will compete.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I actually don't have timers yet  It doesn't matter about what kind of electricity you have. It's about loving your plants, and knowing what they really are


Well... you are right about one thing. You gotta love your plants and treat em good. This is very true.

It DOES matter what kind of electricity you use when you run multiple 1000's. 120v is out of the picture unless you want to run multiple circuits. Running 240v off of a sub panel doesn't work very well either. Get you a powerbox and run your shit 240v and you'll have that problem well taken care of. One 50 amp breaker on one single circuit. 6 1000's with all the fans blowers controllers etc will put you at about 35A.

So, it's important to know your shit. You cannot just "love your electrical" system into doing it what you want it to do.

Ignorance is bliss for you ain't it?


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Everyone starts at the bottom!!! Who the fuck picks up some seeds and instantly grows the dankest bud around?!?! NO ONE! We all LEARNED this in one way or another. What I can't seem to wrap my head around is why this guy won't just accept help and tell all these grown ass experienced men to go fuck themselves! These guys are trying to help your ignorant ass fin why not take any advice? Why pretend like they are all shit? I have to believe you're a bot. Someone please tell me he's a bot? Please tell me this kind of self inflicted ignorance isn't real.


i think its all the internet fame going to his head


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have NEVER even SEEN a male plant... So, that can't be true. My plants are doing the same as always. The only true problem with my grow is that I don't have a metal halide, but I can't afford it.




How have you never even seen male!?!?!


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i think its all the internet fame going to his head


FAME?!?!!?! I hope this ignorant mother fucker doesn't think he's famous!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> How have you never even seen male!?!?!


Because I love my Shiva, to an extent you guys will never be able to see, no matter how much I explain it all over the threads.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> FAME?!?!!?! I hope this ignorant mother fucker doesn't think he's famous!


Don't worry, I don't. I know who I am. But if these guys keep up with this persistence, give it a year or two and every stoner will know my name.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

It's okay Finshaggy, I have to tell people all the time that they aren't very good growers. Some people just don't have it. Try all you want, but... your failing.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

When you run a flipbox lemme know k? k thanks.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It's okay Finshaggy, I have to tell people all the time that they aren't very good growers. Some people just don't have it. Try all you want, but... your failing.


 cool, go ahead and check back in 4 months


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> When you run a flipbox lemme know k? k thanks.


Definitely NOT on my to-do list. You can go ahead and keep stalking me though. You did that even before you ever knew I grew.


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Don't worry, I don't. I know who I am. But if these guys keep up with this persistence, give it a year or two and every stoner will know my name.


I wouldn't get so cocky.
The universe Is known for really nasty humble pie.
And if you have never seen a male have you never grown from seed? I don't beleive for half a second you would put feminzed seeds in rice. I would come choke you myself.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> cool, go ahead and check back in 4 months


LOL 4 months? Are you going to start over or something? hahahaha


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Definitely NOT on my to-do list. You can go ahead and keep stalking me though. You did that even before you ever knew I grew.


Let me know when you figure out what a flipbox DOES then hahahah


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Let me know when you figure out what a flipbox DOES then hahahah


Are you still here?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I wouldn't get so cocky.
> The universe Is known for really nasty humble pie.
> And if you have never seen a male have you never grown from seed? I don't beleive for half a second you would put feminzed seeds in rice. I would come choke you myself.


She would go crazy indian woman on you for that.

If you want to talk self proclaimed fame. I'm not called Krondizzel because I have a reputation of Kron dizzont like Finshaggy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

I've grown from seed every time, except 2 clones that were from mine from seed.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Are you still here?


Oh for sure, I'm getting a kick out of your lack of skill and experience. It's like... A white belt in jiu-jitsu telling me how it is. I just laugh. My ranks there just make white belts my personal chew toys.

You, are the white belt here that is acting like a bad ass because you learned a few new moves and your buddies with no experience buy into your crap. Seen it a million times.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I wouldn't get so cocky.
> The universe Is known for really nasty humble pie.
> And if you have never seen a male have you never grown from seed? I don't beleive for half a second you would put feminzed seeds in rice. I would come choke you myself.


Karma. You think my plants are gonna get mad at me for talking shit to ya'll talking shit about them? The universe it gonna hate that and give me a bunch of males. I bet the universe frowns on people helping their siblings fight at school then too. Or for not fucking their wifes brother. Yeah, this would all make sense too right?  And I have never used feminized seeds, and never will unless there is a strain that is feminized only, or if that is the only way I can find it on any site, and it has to be a strain I really want.


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've grown from seed every time, except 2 clones that were from mine from seed.


LIAR THEN!!!!! How can you have grown from seed multiple tiems and never gotten a male once?!?!!? Do you kill your plants before you get a chance to sex them?!?!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Oh for sure, I'm getting a kick out of your lack of skill and experience. It's like... A white belt in jiu-jitsu telling me how it is. I just laugh. My ranks there just make white belts my personal chew toys.
> 
> You, are the white belt here that is acting like a bad ass because you learned a few new moves and your buddies with no experience buy into your crap. Seen it a million times.


All you're doing is bumping my thread, and making it more searchable. I know how my grow is going to turn out, and I'm not going to be crying at the end of this


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> LIAR THEN!!!!! How can you have grown from seed multiple tiems and never gotten a male once?!?!!? Do you kill your plants before you get a chance to sex them?!?!


No. I've just never had a male.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2013)

quick, someone get High Times on the phone. they need to see this for their february cover shot.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> All you're doing is bumping my thread, and making it more searchable. I know how my grow is going to turn out, and I'm not going to be crying at the end of this


Neither am I, because it seems to be popular, you have to have a post count and be known to troll on occasion. Which is fine, I can do that.

At least I can grow, know my shit, and don't have a board wide reputation for being the worst grower on RIU. You can't say the same. If you want your threads full of people trolling on you, people will get the idea real quick as to why everyone trolls on you if they stick around long enough to find out. You're talking about growing in rice under halogen lights. Nobody in their right mind is going to come onto RIU and mimic your worthless technique. They came here to get answers from competent people. 

Like I said before, rice and halogen? I could grow better pot out of an ass crack with a top feed of piss, under rave lights and leonard skynard music.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Here you go UncleBuck. Just for you.


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Neither am I, because it seems to be popular, you have to have a post count and be known to troll on occasion. Which is fine, I can do that.
> 
> At least I can grow, know my shit, and don't have a board wide reputation for being the worst grower on RIU. You can't say the same. If you want your threads full of people trolling on you, people will get the idea real quick as to why everyone trolls on you if they stick around long enough to find out. You're talking about growing in rice under halogen lights. Nobody in their right mind is going to come onto RIU and mimic your worthless technique. They came here to get answers from competent people.
> 
> Like I said before, rice and halogen? I could grow better pot out of an ass crack with a top feed of piss, under rave lights and leonard skynard music.


Going firther on that I think you're doing a huge dis service to RIU by posting this kind of shit some new grower is going to get seriously mislead by your stupid posts. I do not believe for half a second you have grown multiple seedlings and have yet to see a male. Do you even care that your lies aren't even believable? I mean bro I'm a crazy 21 year old female with no life what so ever and I don't even do this shit! COME ON! If you're going to commit yourself to lying atleast do it well!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2464103 Here you go UncleBuck. Just for you.


sorry, sir. i don't do drugs.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, sir. i don't do drugs.


You don't have to do them to look at them.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

stephanieak said:


> going firther on that i think you're doing a huge dis service to riu by posting this kind of shit some new grower is going to get seriously mislead by your stupid posts. I do not believe for half a second you have grown multiple seedlings and have yet to see a male. Do you even care that your lies aren't even believable? I mean bro i'm a crazy 21 year old female with no life what so ever and i don't even do this shit! Come on! If you're going to commit yourself to lying atleast do it well!


burrrrrrnnnnnnnn


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 2, 2013)

unclebuck said:


> quick, someone get high times on the phone. They need to see this for their february cover shot.


lololololol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

thats PM on that bud High times will love it

so are the seedlings alive


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yours was in a red cup. Of course it's gonna get tall faster, BUT it's gonna reach it's limits real quick. My plants are stretching as far as they can underground right now, then they are going to shoot up. They have a whole tub to fill with roots eventually, you're probably found the side of the cup on day 1



Boy I hope those *Massive* roots smoke well at the end of your grow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Great. Then say that next time. But I still don't give a fuck, my plants are fine and healthy. Sorry they're growing a little slow on the surface, the roots are probably growing like crazy right now.


Go pull one of those alfalfa sprouts. I garauntee you your roots aren't growing like crazy


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 2, 2013)

Somebody needs to post shots of Finshaggy's Rubbermaid girls in the Sick Plant sector . Maybe then he would realize such if someone outside of his thread pointed the OBVIOUS out .. 

I have nothing personal against this cat but when you throw yourself under the wheels and declare your behind the wheel .. Expect laughs to become the normal .. 

And those roots are not growing crazy in your Rubbermaid tote man , they are barely existing and if you correlated the growth and appearance of your plants you would understand that they are sick and sad ..

Almost forgot to say , watch out those images may be on Google and linked for others to laugh at for the eternity of the net lmao


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

Any btw to "stak" who just left me a child like msg I am stoked you decided to ignore me because to be quite frank I dont really care if you think I can grow or not. and furthermore I have never even seen you post on here before so I extra don't give a fuck what you think of me. I can grow make edibles and oils! I make my own systems and I owe all of this to being "a lonely loser!" Because if I wasn't a lonely loser I probably wouldn't have had the time to learn all of this! I am definitely not looking for a prom date so move onward on your quest for bullshit sir and thank you so much for letting me know how you feel it was really really weighing on my mind.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Any btw to "stak" who just left me a child like msg I am stoked you decided to ignore me because to be quite frank I dont really care if you think I can grow or not. and furthermore I have never even seen you post on here before so I extra don't give a fuck what you think of me. I can grow make edibles and oils! I make my own systems and I owe all of this to being "a lonely loser!" Because if I wasn't a lonely loser I probably wouldn't have had the time to learn all of this! I am definitely not looking for a prom date so move onward on your quest for bullshit sir and thank you so much for letting me know how you feel it was really really weighing on my mind.


Will you make me a canna sandwich?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

what kind of person PM stalks ya on RIU , home of the troll


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Any btw to "stak" who just left me a child like msg I am stoked you decided to ignore me because to be quite frank I dont really care if you think I can grow or not. and furthermore I have never even seen you post on here before so I extra don't give a fuck what you think of me. I can grow make edibles and oils! I make my own systems and I owe all of this to being "a lonely loser!" Because if I wasn't a lonely loser I probably wouldn't have had the time to learn all of this! I am definitely not looking for a prom date so move onward on your quest for bullshit sir and thank you so much for letting me know how you feel it was really really weighing on my mind.


whats up my lil eskimo doll? been a min...


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

I've never even talked to the guy before super random hate mail.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

can somebody say FISKERS?.... thats a d grade trim job at best doggie...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

It's pre-trim pic. So.. I suppose you're right.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

i can teach you to trim right for da proper donation....


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> whats up my lil eskimo doll? been a min...


I've been sick and dying.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It's pre-trim pic. So.. I suppose you're right.


lol so u dry trim??? u know thats much harder then wet trim right.. only time i dry trim is when i had to crop everything and i got too many pounds to trim..... them im forced to dry trim.... then i bust out the nose hair scirrors and da 8 ball of coke and go to work...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like you have kitten mittens dude.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I've been sick and dying.


awwwwww poor u...... i just spent 1000 bux on clothes i feel great myself.... heres to 2013.... year of da chi!!!~


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol so u dry trim??? u know thats much harder then wet trim right.. only time i dry trim is when i had to crop everything and i got too many pounds to trim..... them im forced to dry trim.... then i bust out the nose hair scirrors and da 8 ball of coke and go to work...


Wet trim is how I do it. That one was one that got knocked off going from grow room to trimming area, going through the door. If you must know.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Looks like you have kitten mittens dude.


da fuck u sayin to me nigga????? aint my fault u cant trim... from my genetics.... to my grow practices..... to my flushing harvesting, drying, and curing... and TRIMMING.. im fuckin flawless..... ill never put no bullshit on the block.. and thats why i get paid more then u hommie


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

You got way too defensive homie. Mine wasn't trimmed. Kitten mittens means soft hands, like the karate kid. Chill your word hole.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You got way too defensive homie. Mine wasn't trimmed. Kitten mittens means soft hands, like the karate kid. Chill your word hole.


yeah i did.... your shit was too kiefey lookin for such a shady trim job... i took offense... i was typeing so fast and hard that i broke my yayo nail on my pinky on my left hand... i hope ur happy fool... it took me longer then a month to grow that bitch out.,... now i take key bumps and shit..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't get so excited lol. No blood, no foul.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> quick, someone get High Times on the phone. they need to see this for their february cover shot.


I had to blow fucking powdery mildew off my screen after this pic loaded.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Then you didn't even look at the pictures, or you're just trolling with shit talk. Because there was well grown actually purple, Purple Urkle in those pics. And dank ass other shit. So... Yeah  I guess you're not down for dispensary grade weed


Lol that's rich, you talking dispensary quality to me. I live in cali kiddo, your brick weed is stuff from comedies.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Any btw to "stak" who just left me a child like msg I am stoked you decided to ignore me because to be quite frank I dont really care if you think I can grow or not. and furthermore I have never even seen you post on here before so I extra don't give a fuck what you think of me. *I can grow make edibles and oils!* I make my own systems and I owe all of this to being "a lonely loser!" Because if I wasn't a lonely loser I probably wouldn't have had the time to learn all of this! I am definitely not looking for a prom date so move onward on your quest for bullshit sir and thank you so much for letting me know how you feel it was really really weighing on my mind.


lol good stuff.

I want to see more edibles/oils/recipes on this site. My last grow I was all about the bud, this time around I really just want to made edibles out of my harvest. 


But back on track,

In case anyone wanted an update I thought I would help the OP out and post his latest video 



[video=youtube;qjIQjMShkPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjIQjMShkPw&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUdDrmKrF4v UnUJxvAAkK1Wg[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

ok so lets start taking bets on what day they die, 7 days and counting

they look close to death , poor plants


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ok so lets start taking bets on what day they die, 7 days and counting


day 11 first one goes


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> lol good stuff.
> 
> I want to see more edibles/oils/recipes on this site. My last grow I was all about the bud, this time around I really just want to made edibles out of my harvest.
> 
> ...


What a joke of a setup.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

i call day 10 for that one he pulled out of the ground that look like all the others

"once they realize they have plants as walls around them the roots will stop, on a dime and start tell the stalk leaves to start to grow"

then in the real world they will yellow and fade till death . . .i think the on ein the top left corner will work out though


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i call day 10 for that one he pulled out of the ground that look like all the others
> 
> *"once they realize they have plants as walls around them the roots will stop, on a dime and start tell the stalk leaves to start to grow"*



It's amazing that plants growing in the ground outside grow upwards at all. They never know when to stop with the roots and start growing upwards because it's just endless room for their roots!

Crazyness.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

ya but theres rocks and mole tunnels or something .. in nature or something shiva . . .or texas law MJ shaggy video


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

I think one thing fin is forgetting is that its called weed for a reason. It's a weed. it'll grow in anything but "Surviving is different from thriving!"


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

only reason he post this crap is to bust his page rating and boost google rating as we all agree on how shitt yhe is, then he comes in and goes na huh guys im for cerial and the we go no way you dont even have milk to be cerial . . .and blah blah blah

fin is a bad grower on purpose i think, im sure he has tons of shitty video of failures for us talking heads to talk about boost his rating


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

Maybe Fin is really a government employee sent to mislead new growers and try and confuse the old ones!

Are you a cop fin?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2013)

i would go ahead and buy a nice bag of soil, some dixie cups or other containers, and get those poor yellow sprouts into the new soil right away. that's the only hope i see of them living.

good luck.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i would go ahead and buy a nice bag of soil, some dixie cups or other containers, and get those poor yellow sprouts into the new soil right away. that's the only hope i see of them living.
> 
> good luck.


wtf u mean soil.... op is on space age shit.... RICE FTW!!!!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 2, 2013)

looks like he fried them with the rice.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Any btw to "stak" who just left me a child like msg I am stoked you decided to ignore me because to be quite frank I dont really care if you think I can grow or not. and furthermore I have never even seen you post on here before so I extra don't give a fuck what you think of me. I can grow make edibles and oils! I make my own systems and I owe all of this to being "a lonely loser!" Because if I wasn't a lonely loser I probably wouldn't have had the time to learn all of this! I am definitely not looking for a prom date so move onward on your quest for bullshit sir and thank you so much for letting me know how you feel it was really really weighing on my mind.


Don't worry about stak. That turkey does that shit to me too, lol. I get a kick outta it, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

i like stak... he is cooler then this thread for sure... he just isnt has high quality of a troll has i am doe....


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

I really could care less. If you don't like the cut of my jib hit ignore. It's the internet. Besides he has no idea who I am... He would be kicking himself in the sac if he ever met me in real life....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I really could care less. If you don't like the cut of my jib hit ignore. It's the internet. Besides he has no idea who I am... He would be kicking himself in the sac if he ever met me in real life....


hahahahahahahaha "the cutt of my jib" priceless... i havent heard that from a long time... and from someone younger then 60 ever... lol i like da cutt of your jib....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

aye fin.... you think i can sub perlite for rice in a pinch? lolololol


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 2, 2013)

this thread is straight up embaressing for growers everywhere, and for RIU in general...this is the type of stuff that makes us ALL look bad as growers...those plants are fucking yellow, sickly and dieing. get them out of the wood chips and stop giving them nutrients, i said this 3 days ago and they look, 3 days worse...i give them another 2 weeks TOPS unless they are transplanted ASAP


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> this thread is straight up embaressing for growers everywhere, and for RIU in general...this is the type of stuff that makes us ALL look bad as growers.


it ain't embarrassing for RIU, in fact, it's the opposite. look how many experienced growers are coming outta the woodwork to help this dude fin..... to me, that's awesome. even the newbs are coming out and trying to help. I'd like to thank you RIU growers, for coming out and taking the time to try and get some kinda sense in this dude fins head. it's not our fault he doesn't listen. but even if he doesn't notice the great advice, I do ...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> this thread is straight up embaressing for growers everywhere, and for RIU in general...this is the type of stuff that makes us ALL look bad as growers...those plants are fucking yellow, sickly and dieing. get them out of the wood chips and stop giving them nutrients, i said this 3 days ago and they look, 3 days worse...i give them another 2 weeks TOPS unless they are transplanted ASAP


wow i read and liked what u wrote before i realised who u were... finally something we both can agree on


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wow i read and liked what u wrote before i realised who u were... finally something we both can agree on


see, another newb coming out to help fin


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> see, another newb coming out to help fin


ur aunties a newb at suckin cock,,,,,, lolololol haten ass micronesian motha fukka


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ur aunties a newb at suckin cock,,,,,, lolololol haten ass micronesian motha fukka


it's hawaiian you turkey


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wow i read and liked what u wrote before i realised who u were... finally something we both can agree on


at least theres one thing


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

God damn. I'm not even gonna read all this, too much new shit. I'm gonna put all my updates up again though, incase someone is reading this lost as shit. There is actually a grow happening, it's not just a bunch of trolls talking shit to anyone that will reply.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> God damn. I'm not even gonna read all this, too much new shit. I'm gonna put all my updates up again though, incase someone is reading this lost as shit. There is actually a grow happening, it's not just a bunch of trolls talking shit to anyone that will reply.


feel free to re-spam your vids once again, but if you don't read all the good advice we've been giving, you're gonna miss out.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> look how many experienced growers are coming outta the woodwork to help this dude fin..


  Oh yes, what a grand gesture on their part    Most of the people here have been stalking me for at least a month, and at least 5 if not more of these people have been stalking me for over a year. One of them even pretends to be me on FaceBook. Aren't ya'll just the most helpful anonymous tipsters ever


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is the newest update for now, but there will be another tonight. [video=youtube;qjIQjMShkPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjIQjMShkPw[/video]


dude. if plants could cry, it would be those poor little sprouts. ... poor sprouts


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude. if plants could cry, it would be those poor little sprouts. ... poor sprouts


 They are not crying. Shiva knows what I'm doing, I will explain everything in the end. I just can't say it at the beginning because I can't prove it yet. I can only prove it by making hash from my plants. But you'll see what me and Shiva are doing   Just stick around


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude. if plants could cry, it would be those poor little sprouts. ... poor sprouts


yeah i now and iithought i was deal a shitty hand from the start


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah i now and iithought i was deal a shitty hand from the start


If you really think that's what this is, watch what happens in 4 months


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh yes, what a grand gesture on their part    Most of the people here have been stalking me for at least a month, and at least 5 if not more of these people have been stalking me for over a year. One of them even pretends to be me on FaceBook. Aren't ya'll just the most helpful anonymous tipsters ever


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you really think that's what this is, watch what happens in 4 months


lol i dont think those sprouts have 4 months bro...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They are not crying. Shiva knows what I'm doing, I will explain everything in the end. I just can't say it at the beginning because I can't prove it yet. I can only prove it by making hash from my plants. But you'll see what me and Shiva are doing   Just stick around



Noun1.delusions of grandeur - a delusion (common in paranoia) that you are much greater and more powerful and influential than you really aredelusion, psychotic belief - (psychology) an erroneous belief that is held in the face of evidence to the contrary

megalomania - a psychological state characterized by delusions of grandeur


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol i dont think those sprouts have 4 months bro...


 Ok, then stay the whole time  No matter how long you think it's gonna be, this IS gonna be a 4 month grow


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Noun
> 1.
> delusions of grandeur - a delusion (common in paranoia) that you are much greater and more powerful and influential than you really aredelusion, psychotic belief - (psychology) an erroneous belief that is held in the face of evidence to the contrary
> 
> megalomania - a psychological state characterized by delusions of grandeur


It's not psychological. I'm growing plants  If I have psychological problems for knowing what I know, then you have psychological problems for knowing anything you know about growing. At least it's part of my religion. You're just a lunatic with no cause but to get stoned in the end


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's not psychological. I'm growing plants  If I have psychological problems for knowing what I know, then you have psychological problems for knowing anything you know about growing. At least it's part of my religion. You're just a lunatic with no cause but to get stoned in the end


You don't even get it. You are sad. It doesn't imply that you are psychological because you "can" grow a plant. You are the lunatic, with a horrible grasp on reality. 

Noun1.delusions of grandeur - a delusion (common in paranoia) that you are much greater and more powerful and influential than you really aredelusion, psychotic belief - (psychology) an erroneous belief that is held in the face of evidence to the contrary

megalomania - a psychological state characterized by delusions of grandeur


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You don't even get it. You are sad. It doesn't imply that you are psychological because you "can" grow a plant. You are the lunatic, with a horrible grasp on reality.
> 
> 
> Noun
> ...


 Posting the same definition twice, makes me think it is actually YOU that doesn't understand what is being said 

This is you...
*Recreational drug use* is the use of a drug with the intention of creating or enhancing recreational experience.

While this is me...
*Shaivism* (Sanskrit: &#2358;&#2376;&#2357; &#2346;&#2306;&#2341;, _&#347;aiva pa&#7745;tha_), also known as *Shaivam* (lit. "associated with Shiva"), is one of the four most widely followed sects of Hinduism, which reveres the god Shiva as the Supreme Being.

You have fun growing your "medicine" or whatever. I'm growing a god   And I'm not doing it by taking advice from guys named Uncle Buck and GreenHorn (He probably sticks his dick in his weed, what does Greenhorn mean?), I'm using 3,000 years of experience. The progress and mistakes that gave us the strains we use to make new strains today. I think I'll be alright without RIU's support, I've got like 1/3 of the worlds population and most of marijuana's history on my side. So just stick around and watch what happens


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And I'm not doing it by taking advice from guys named Uncle Buck and GreenHorn (He probably sticks his dick in his weed, what does Greenhorn mean?)


how ironic of a question. the true meaning of a greenhorn would be you. look it up, greenie.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Posting the same definition twice, makes me think it is actually YOU that doesn't understand what is being said
> 
> This is you...
> *Recreational drug use* is the use of a drug with the intention of creating or enhancing recreational experience.
> ...


You assume you know anything about me. Which you do not.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You assume you know anything about me. Which you do not.


 No I just know you don't grow weed like I do, and you don't know what I know, and that's a fact  You do pretend to know me though, so it's funny you say that. Do you know how long you've been trolling my threads? Posting nonsense  At least 6 months, if not close to or over a year.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's not psychological. I'm growing plants  If I have psychological problems for knowing what I know, then you have psychological problems for knowing anything you know about growing. At least it's part of my religion. You're just a lunatic with no cause but to get stoned in the end


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is something else...Wow is about all I can say...So....WOW


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Posting nonsense  At least 6 months, if not close to or over a year.


The irony...is too much!

Its not too funny, seeing as how you have posted personal info, I have not. Therefore I know more about you than you do me. Fact. Everything you say about me is strictly opinion, even that I troll you. I'm of the firm opinion that it's is YOU who is doing the trolling on this forum. Simply participating in a thread dosent make me a troll. Your constant spamming of nonsense is far more trolling than me pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 2, 2013)

I love how the mods here aren't afraid to voice their opinions. Even they call a spade a spade when needed.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ok, then stay the whole time  No matter how long you think it's gonna be, this IS gonna be a 4 month grow


how many watts of halogen do you plan on flowering under?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> how many watts of halogen do you plan on flowering under?


400w of full-on jobsite lamp. but only during the noon hours though. it's to simulate the intensity of the noon sun. wonder if he's planing on foliar feeding with sunscreen








don't worry tho, it's gonna work cause shiva said so

.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 400w of full-on jobsite lamp. but only during the noon hours though. it's to simulate the intensity of the noon sun. wonder if he's planing on foliar feeding with sunscreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 3, 2013)

bwhahahhahahahhahaha


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 3, 2013)

HAHA oh Doc you just made my morning


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is the newest update for now, but there will be another tonight. [video=youtube;qjIQjMShkPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjIQjMShkPw[/video]


good thing you update so much, wouldn't want to miss anything as these poor plants struggle towards their second leaf set.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 3, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> good thing you update so much, wouldn't want to miss anything as these poor plants struggle towards their second leaf set.


theyre growing massive roots


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 3, 2013)

Good morning ol' chaps.

Good to see this thread just rolling along.



Finshaggy said:


> *No I just know you don't grow weed like I do*, and you don't know what I know, and that's a fact  Posting nonsense * At least 6 months, if not close to or over a year*.



It's a good thing you live in a state where it is already legalized, Because if they based the safety of legalizing marijuana off the intelligence displayed by it's users within that state.. your state would be out of luck.


The reality of the situation is that everyone here has at one point attempted to give you some real advise and/or steer you away from your delusional way of growing. If you were not such a immature know it all prick people would be more inclined to support your grow and be here to watch it not just make fun of you. I want to feel bad for you but really I don't, You ask for it. 



Also, 

I want to make a note to everyone on this forum that it's time to stop assuming someones knowledge of growing based upon their post count. Fin is a prime example that just because you have a lot of posts doesn't mean you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

massive root walls or servitude


----------



## dangledo (Jan 3, 2013)

only if they still had the negative rep option


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I love how the mods here aren't afraid to voice their opinions. Even they call a spade a spade when needed.


I love how the "mods" (they are actually junior mods), keep trolling me so hard that the REAL mods (global mods like Chiceh) have to come through and delete half their posts for trolling. Then he tells them to stop trolling, and they persist. I'm pretty sure this ISN'T the way mods are supposed to behave, whether or not YOU like the fire fights they are fueling.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> The irony...is too much!
> 
> Its not too funny, seeing as how you have posted personal info, I have not. Therefore I know more about you than you do me. Fact. Everything you say about me is strictly opinion,.


  THE IRONY.... is too much... So the guy that said "Don't pretend you know me", is pretending he knows me, because someone posted my first and last name.      Why don't you go write a biography now. Or make a documentary   You don't know me at all, except for through what I have said on this site, on which I mostly post about aliens and shit (which you troll, so I'm pretty sure you retain more that you hear from trolls ABOUT me, which none of them know me, so that's a bad idea), and my god (which I'm sure you don't pay attention to)... When I first saw your name, Peyote Religion, I thought you would maybe be into some kind of Shamanism. But you and your name are a façade. And like I said before, you don't grow like me, you don't know what I know, and you don't know what I'm doing   but feel free to write that biography any time


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> how many watts of halogen do you plan on flowering under?





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 400w of full-on jobsite lamp. but only during the noon hours though. it's to simulate the intensity of the noon sun. wonder if he's planing on foliar feeding with sunscreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Watch  Ya'll think marijuana growing is a science, with specific steps you have to follow, because that's what other human beings have told you. It's not though. This plant knows things we don't, and Shiva has been active for at least 3,000 year of recorded humanity, possibly longer. So he knows how to guide us. And this is all the doing of cannabis. Shiva IS cannabis, and it has plans for us. Even those of you who use it as a drug.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> The reality of the situation is that everyone here has at one point attempted to give you some real advise and/or steer you away from your delusional way of growing..


No one has attempted to give me advice, except.1: "Don't use a halogen, buy flouros". Guess what I have some fluorescent already, and I don't have money for more. Guess what else? I'm gonna use this fucking halogen for at least an hr a day. 2: "Buy a metal halide" I DON'T HAVE THE MONEY 3: "Stop growing in rice" I'M NOT 4: "You suck at growing" Yeah real helpful advice 5: "Get a professional electrical system and 6000w of lights" do I even have to say anything about this one.... ... ... I could continue, and point out more HORRIBLE advice given by the trolls here, but I think I'll stop there and let you go look for yourself if you want. The ONLY good advice I'm basically being given is "spend money", and right now I can't so fuck off.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

dangledo said:


> only if they still had the negative rep option


 It would take months for ya'll to take my shit   Unless you went around -repping other people, just so you could come back and -rep me. There are only like 20 of ya'll.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

neg rep . . .bring it back

take his rep 

break his reps bones to grind up and make my bread

bread of rep . . . .so sweet


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> neg rep . . .bring it back
> 
> take his rep
> 
> ...


Ummm... You actually sound like a real troll...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No one has attempted to give me advice, except.1: "Don't use a halogen, buy flouros". Guess what I have some fluorescent already, and I don't have money for more. Guess what else? I'm gonna use this fucking halogen for at least an hr a day. 2: "Buy a metal halide" I DON'T HAVE THE MONEY 3: "Stop growing in rice" I'M NOT 4: "You suck at growing" Yeah real helpful advice 5: "Get a professional electrical system and 6000w of lights" do I even have to say anything about this one.... ... ... I could continue, and point out more HORRIBLE advice given by the trolls here, but I think I'll stop there and let you go look for yourself if you want. The ONLY good advice I'm basically being given is "spend money", and right now I can't so fuck off.



You have to get creative if you have no money and want to grow decent weed.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

oh did I . . . weird

definitely not as weird as saying death and destruction 2-3 times while going all crazy on us about fire and destruction

were you an arsonist


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NNNEEEWWW UPDATE!! [video=youtube;U4D8jX9AZBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4D8jX9AZBo[/video]


poor little sprouts


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

man that hit was tiny and you coughed like a little girl smoking a cig for the first time

you need to grind up some of those leaves and make some hash for edibles


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> You have to get creative if you have no money and want to grow decent weed.


That's what I've been doing, except this time it's not just gonna be decent. It's gonna be DANK DANK.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's what I've been doing, except this time it's not just gonna be decent. It's gonna be DANK DANK.



Do what you have to do, just be careful about it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> ANOTHER NEW UPDATE (it goes with the last one) : [video=youtube;NaGNseuYRwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaGNseuYRwU[/video]


don't got any friends to smoke with huh  



[email protected] coughing on baby shwag hits


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> man that hit was tiny and you coughed like a little girl smoking a cig for the first time
> 
> you need to grind up some of those leaves and make some hash for edibles


Or I need to stop being crazy sick. I've drunken 2 bottles of cough syrup and eatin a bag of cough drops in like 4 days.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> don't got any friends to smoke with huh


 I live with 2 stoners  You must feel lonely all the time to even want to point that out. When I smoke alone I'm not lonely. Because I smoke all day... So it's inevitable that I smoke alone.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> don't got any friends to smoke with huh
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] coughing on baby shwag hits


dude i dont bring friends to my grows . . .


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [email protected] coughing on baby shwag hits


So your bad at reading AND listening. The reason for the coughing is stated both in writing on this thread, and verbally in the video you watched


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Or I need to stop being crazy sick. I've drunken 2 bottles of cough syrup and eatin a bag of cough drops in like 4 days.


i don t use conventional medicine, when i get sick i consume massive amounts of tincture, or vape with my volcano

masking symptoms with poison doesn't seem to be my cup of tea


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> dude i dont bring friends to my grows . . .


This is actually some good advice. For anyone that wants to know what "good" advice actually is.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No one has attempted to give me advice, except.1: "Don't use a halogen, buy flouros". Guess what I have some fluorescent already, and I don't have money for more. Guess what else? I'm gonna use this fucking halogen for at least an hr a day. 2: "Buy a metal halide" I DON'T HAVE THE MONEY 3: "Stop growing in rice" I'M NOT 4: "You suck at growing" Yeah real helpful advice 5: "Get a professional electrical system and 6000w of lights" do I even have to say anything about this one.... ... ... I could continue, and point out more HORRIBLE advice given by the trolls here, but I think I'll stop there and let you go look for yourself if you want. The ONLY good advice I'm basically being given is "spend money", and right now I can't so fuck off.



I understand not having money, But you're doing a lot of things half backwards and your plants are showing the result of that. They are very small for their age and you are feeding them nutrients way too early. It doesn't cost money to use what you have wisely. 

Solo cups are $2 for a pack. cutting drainage holes FREE. Miracle Grow seedling starter is $3 - $4 a bag and you would have only needed one bag. 


If you had the extra money ($3) you could have added perlite to make the soil a better consistency and not mulch/dirt like you have now

You already have good lights (cept the halogen) so no money spent there

seriously $15-$20 would have done it and you would be in much better shape than you are now with bigger better seedlings.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i don t use conventional medicine, when i get sick i consume massive amounts of tincture, or vape with my volcano
> 
> masking symptons with poison doesnt seem to be my cup of tea


I don't have enough weed for that yet. So I'm just covering it with Dextromethorphan until I can get my Amoxicillin.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i don t use conventional medicine, when i get sick i consume massive amounts of tincture, or vape with my volcano
> 
> masking symptoms with poison doesn't seem to be my cup of tea



I took your advice and the tincture is kicking in now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So your bad at reading AND listening. The reason for the coughing is stated both in writing on this thread, and verbally in the video you watched


duh, I already read you were sick 2 days ago. when I'm sick,I don't cough like a girl when I toke. especially off them baby hits you took.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> I understand not having money, But you're doing a lot of things half backwards and your plants are showing the result of that. They are very small for their age and you are feeding them nutrients way too early. It doesn't cost money to use what you have wisely.
> 
> Solo cups are $2 for a pack. cutting drainage holes FREE. Miracle Grow seedling starter is $3 - $4 a bag and you would have only needed one bag.
> 
> ...


1. Why would I grow in Solo cups when I have this giant container. 2. NO ONE thinks Miracle Grow is something for suggested use 3. I might add perlite, as well as whatever it is you buy when growing mushrooms, the stuff that keeps fungus out, and layer it on top. 4. I'm using the halogen as extra, there is nothing wrong with it 5. You just told me to spend money... Do you not see my point now... All anyone is telling me to do is spend money... This isn't advice, it's a shopping list


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is actually some good advice. For anyone that wants to know what "good" advice actually is.


good advice... but I never said anything about smoking in your grow room or even your house. I just said you don't have any friends to smoke with. who said anything about bringing friends to your grow? not me


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't have enough weed for that yet. So I'm just covering it with Dextromethorphan until I can get my Amoxicillin.


shiva doesnt use man made drugs


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> good advice... but I never said anything about smoking in your grow room or even your house. I just said you don't have any friends to smoke with. who said anything about bringing friends to your grow? not me


Yes you did. When I SPECIFICALLY smoked with my plants, you said "Aww, no one to smoke with". Why would there be other people to smoke with in my closet?    Maybe you're used to hiding in closets with your friends, but the rest of us don't have people in there


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Well I have asthma, and I'm sick with whooping cough. so fuck you


high quality concentrates and weed are known to help asthma so . . . so maybe its more to do with your choice of inhalents then pot

wooping cough . . are you serious . . .man did you go back to jail recently


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 1. Why would I grow in Solo cups when I have this giant container. 2. NO ONE thinks Miracle Grow is something for suggested use 3. I might add perlite, as well as whatever it is you buy when growing mushrooms, the stuff that keeps fungus out, and layer it on top. 4. I'm using the halogen as extra, there is nothing wrong with it 5. You just told me to spend money... Do you not see my point now... All anyone is telling me to do is spend money... This isn't advice, it's a shopping list


running that halogen is going to cost more than solo cups and a bag of dirt


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> shiva doesnt use man made drugs


I don't have enough Shiva to do anything else. And Shiva DOES use man made drugs. Shiva uses every aspect of this planet, to do what it's been trying to do over the past 3,000 years (and that's just recorded human history, marijuana has possibly been around for millions of years)


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> high quality concentrates and weed are known to help asthma so . . . so maybe its more to do with your choice of inhalents then pot
> 
> wooping cough . . are you serious . . .man did you go back to jail recently


?????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes you did. When I SPECIFICALLY smoked with my plants, you said "Aww, no one to smoke with". Why would there be other people to smoke with in my closet?    Maybe you're used to hiding in closets with your friends, but the rest of us don't have people in there


I think your bad at reading and comprehending. I said you have no friends cause you are smoking with your plants  duh you retarted or something?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes you did. When I SPECIFICALLY smoked with my plants, you said "Aww, no one to smoke with". Why would there be other people to smoke with in my closet?    Maybe you're used to hiding in closets with your friends, but the rest of us don't have people in there


quote me where I said bring your friends to your grow. quote me where I saidt to smoke with friends in your closet... bet you can't, cause I didn't say it


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> high quality concentrates and weed are known to help asthma so . . . so maybe its more to do with your choice of inhalents then pot
> 
> wooping cough . . are you serious . . .man did you go back to jail recently


I smoke concentrates when I have trim... It's not my "choice" in inhalants. I have no "choice", because I also don't have enough money to go out and buy a QP to make hash with. Yeah, whooping cough. No not jail, everyone in Pueblo has it right now. not everyone but like 15% of everyone here or at least at the mall my roommates work at. Plus me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> quote me where I said bring your friends to your grow. quote me where I saidt to smoke with friends in your closet... bet you can't, cause I didn't say it


 There's no quote and you know it. You WATCHED the video I made (which is the quote if you really want me to repost it  ), in which I smoked with my plants, in my closet... Then said "You don't have anyone to smoke with", implying that YOU thought there should be another person in that video... In my grow update video... In my closet


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> running that halogen is going to cost more than solo cups and a bag of dirt


Already bought a bag of dirt, no need for solo cups. Do need a difference spectrum of light to help with this yellow color. Again, thanks for the shopping list, but no thanks.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

You guys are worse than chicks with the bickering and cackling LOL. This is great entertainment.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I smoke concentrates when I have trim... It's not my "choice" in inhalants. I have no "choice", because I also don't have enough money to go out and buy a QP to make hash with. Yeah, whooping cough. No not jail, everyone in Pueblo has it right now. not everyone but like 15% of everyone here or at least at the mall my roommates work at. Plus me.


the mall you work at is employing people with a highly infectious disease

wtf

sounds like your crowd . . .


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think your bad at reading and comprehending. I said you have no friends cause you are smoking with your plants  duh you retarted or something?


I think YOU'RE (you spelt it wrong) bad a reading, SPELLING, and comprehending. Because I already told you I live with 2 stoners.  Duh, you retarded or something


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 1. Why would I grow in Solo cups when I have this giant container. 2. NO ONE thinks Miracle Grow is something for suggested use 3. I might add perlite, as well as whatever it is you buy when growing mushrooms, the stuff that keeps fungus out, and layer it on top. 4. I'm using the halogen as extra, there is nothing wrong with it 5. You just told me to spend money... Do you not see my point now... All anyone is telling me to do is spend money... This isn't advice, it's a shopping list


You cry abt $ all the time then buy a 1k supposedly? You coulda tricked out a 4 or 6 setup for what that costs. Real dirt containers and the works brosef


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> There's no quote and you know it. You WATCHED the video I made (which is the quote if you really want me to repost it  ), in which I smoked with my plants, in my closet... Then said "You don't have anyone to smoke with", implying that YOU thought there should be another person in that video... In my grow update video... In my closet


there's no quote and I do know it  stop assuming cause your re-enforcing the fact that your retarded


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> You guys are worse than chicks with the bickering and cackling LOL. This is great entertainment.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the mall you work at is employing people with a highly infectious diesease
> 
> wtf
> 
> sounds like your crowd . . .


Everyone was already employed when it started spreading.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 3, 2013)

Transplant now, digging up a foot tall plant in cali gets you a rape charge


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> You cry abt $ all the time then buy a 1k supposedly? You coulda tricked out a 4 or 6 setup for what that costs. Real dirt containers and the works brosef


I don't cry about money, you guys do. You cry about me not wanting to spend it, and I simply tell you I don't have it  I didn't buy an expensive 1k, so that's not even true. And I like that your advice is just telling me how I should have spent my money... Is anyone else seeing this yet?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

cool story hope you dont get any immune system compromised people sick you ass hat


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> there's no quote and I do know it  stop assuming


I didn't assume anything, you did   YOU assumed that I have no one else to smoke with, I was just replying


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Already bought a bag of dirt, no need for solo cups. Do need a difference spectrum of light to help with this yellow color. Again, thanks for the shopping list, but no thanks.


your dirt looks like a mix of cedar mulch and dog shit


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> cool story hope you dont get any immune system compromised people sick


I'm confused. Is this about people with AIDS


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> your dirt looks like a mix of cedar mulch and dog shit


aww thank you. What lovely advice.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Transplant now, digging up a foot tall plant in cali gets you a rape charge


hahahahahaha


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm confused. Is this about people with AIDS


no its about me calling you out for being a jerk if your sick with a highly infectious disease you should not be working at a public place like a mall or a restaurant or a grocery store, you are why diseases get spread, and people like you who cant take responsibility for themselves


 


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I think YOU'RE (you spelt it wrong) bad a reading, SPELLING, and comprehending. Because I already told you I live with 2 stoners.  Duh, you retarded or something


wahh I forgot an apostrophe  you share the bed with the 2 stoners too? why you keep mentioning 2 stoners and the closet? you trying to come out or something?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Everyone was already employed when it started spreading.


well stop kissing each other and it will stop spreading


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 3, 2013)

finshaggy said:


> i think you're (you *spelt* it wrong) bad a reading, spelling, and comprehending.





ahahahahha


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Watch  Ya'll think marijuana growing is a science, with specific steps you have to follow, because that's what other human beings have told you. It's not though. This plant knows things we don't, and Shiva has been active for at least 3,000 year of recorded humanity, possibly longer. So he knows how to guide us. And this is all the doing of cannabis. Shiva IS cannabis, and it has plans for us. Even those of you who use it as a drug.



I forgot Shiva had been growing indoors with electricity, artificial sun and fans for 3,000 years. 

The reality of the situation is that when something thrives outdoors, It must become a science to thrive indoors. We are not mother nature, We are not "Shiva", We must create an environment that does not exist within our walls.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I think YOU'RE (you spelt it wrong)bad a reading, spelling, and comprehending





FlightSchool said:


> ahahahahha


ironic isn't it?



and it isn't" bad *a* reading"." it's bad *at* reading",.............. greenie


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

dude thinks he has

*




Originally Posted by finshaggy  
i think you're (you spelt it wrong) bad a reading, spelling, and comprehending.*

i bet buck just shit himself, and wow sig worthy fail

i do it all the time but never correcting someone . . . .. is def a little funny


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't want to read all this new stuff.


funny how don't like to read when you get schooled


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

oh my fuck yes, this is going to be a train wreck, but please dont burn your home down with whooping cough room/bed mates sleeping


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> no its about me calling you out for being a jerk if your sick with a highly infectious disease you should not be working at a public place like a mall or a restaurant or a grocery store, you are why diseases get spread, and people like you who cant take responsibility for themselves


Oh wait. You think I work there. No, I said my roommates work there   I just live with 2 people that work at the mall, so I'm up there a lot. Except for the passed few days I've been so sick I've just been in bed coughing, basically doing crunches  You should read a little better before you get so angry next time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> funny how don't like to read when you get schooled


I've actually already started replying to this "schooling" since I posted my posts.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've actually already started replying to this "schooling" since I posted my posts.


let me know when you get to the post where you try to correct my spelling


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wahh I forgot an apostrophe  you share the bed with the 2 stoners too? why you keep mentioning 2 stoners and the closet? you trying to come out or something?


 No, you forgot an "e" and an apostrophe. WHILE trying to tell me I was bad at reading   No I don't share the bed, is this the "schooling" you were talking about  And I only mention stoners in closets because you keep telling me they should be there


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> I forgot Shiva had been growing indoors with electricity, artificial sun and fans for 3,000 years.
> 
> The reality of the situation is that when something thrives outdoors, It must become a science to thrive indoors. We are not mother nature, We are not "Shiva", We must create an environment that does not exist within our walls.


   No  It does not have to become a science. You just replicate the outdoors. Which is a RANDOM, but also scheduled place. It's not science, ceremony works just as well


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> greenie


 Greenie   (Since It's actually your name  )


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> let me know when you get to the post where you try to correct my spelling


You mean the post where you definitely spelled You're wrong, while trying to tell me I'm bad at comprehending. Yeah I saw it, it was hilarious.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, you forgot an "e" and an apostrophe. WHILE trying to tell me I was bad at reading   No I don't share the bed, is this the "schooling" you were talking about  And I only mention stoners in closets because you keep telling me they should be there


no, this is not the schooling I am talking about.... but you're almost there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Greenie   (Since It's actually your name  )


funny how you left out the part where YOU spell wrong while trying to correct me, lol.... FAIL


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> funny how you left out the part where YOU spell wrong while trying to correct me, lol.... FAIL


Just as funny as it was that YOU left out the part where YOU spelled wrong while trying to act superior in intellect   LOL... DOUBLE FAIL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just as funny as it was that YOU left out the part where YOU spelled wrong while trying to act superior in intellect   LOL... DOUBLE FAIL


hello... anyone home? still in the closet with the 2 stoners? ....I admitted I was wrong  and where did I ever act intelligent? pointing out your mistake was intelligent? double dunce  


now what was the point of your post again? to re-enforce what a  you are?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok...really. Don't you guys think this has gone on long enough? I mean, just let fin try to grow some weed, if he fails, he fails. If he succeeds, good for him, he grew himself some free weed. And fin, don't be so concerned with keeping your thread bumped all the time. I know you're gonna say we bump it for you, but you respond to every fucking troll post, and re-post videos all the time "in case we missed them"...you do that shit a lot. Stop responding to every troll post and maybe they'll get bored...but you know deep down you just want the attention any way you can get it.

Its a grow journal, people...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Someone on HipForums just made the most hilarious meme. I'm over there for a while, I get back to ya'll later


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Ok...really. Don't you guys think this has gone on long enough? I mean, just let fin try to grow some weed, if he fails, he fails. If he succeeds, good for him, he grew himself some free weed. And fin, don't be so concerned with keeping your thread bumped all the time. I know you're gonna say we bump it for you, but you respond to every fucking troll post, and re-post videos all the time "in case we missed them"...you do that shit a lot. Stop responding to every troll post and maybe they'll get bored...but you know deep down you just want the attention any way you can get it.
> 
> Its a grow journal, people...


it is a grow journal, and it's fins. if you don't like it, un subscribe. that easy.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yea, with out us this thread would be dead. like his plants will be soon!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it is a grow journal, and it's fins. if you don't like it, un subscribe. that easy.


Dude, I dislike fin more than the average bear...I suppose that is why I try to keep my distance most of the time. But this is ridiculous. I guess if you guys wanna keep bickering about all your typos and shit, then go ahead. Just remember, Fin is like 19, and not an extremely mature teenager at that. You really wanna lower yourself to his level???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Dude, I dislike fin more than the average bear...I suppose that is why I try to keep my distance most of the time. But this is ridiculous. I guess if you guys wanna keep bickering about all your typos and shit, then go ahead. Just remember, Fin is like 19, and not an extremely mature teenager at that. You really wanna lower yourself to his level???


who's bickering about typos? I typo all the time. I also type pidgin english. I ain't lowering my self to anything. you got it all wrong there buddy


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes you did. When I SPECIFICALLY smoked with my plants, you said "Aww, no one to smoke with". Why would there be other people to smoke with in my closet?    Maybe you're used to hiding in closets with your friends, but the rest of us don't have people in there


when i was maybe a year younger than you, i would often take my crush into my closet and we would bake the thing out together. never did end with us making out as i had hoped, but looking back that's probably a good thing.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> when i was maybe a year younger than you, i would often take my crush into my closet and we would bake the thing out together. never did end with us making out as i had hoped, but looking back that's probably a good thing.


Is this like 7 minutes in the closet playing spin the bottle?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 3, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Is this like 7 minutes in the closet playing spin the bottle?


"Heheh...hot box, baby"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Is this like 7 minutes in the closet playing spin the bottle?


nah, i never was popular enough in my early teens for that. this was just me trying to work up the nerve to make a move on a girl i liked.

now that i'm caught up on the rest of the thread, i've just got to ask (in slack jawed astonishment) about the utility of waving a propane torch around the closet. i mean, really?

like, really? a propane torch?

some things just make me wonder.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 3, 2013)

I think I have received more rep points than finshaggy on this tread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I think I have received more rep points than finshaggy on this tread.


of the (currently) 395 likes given in this thread, has spammy received a single one of them?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> of the (currently) 395 likes given in this thread, has spammy received a single one of them?


I gave him a few. lol some of the shit he says and does is sooo damn funny, I can't help but like a few of them posts 


I even gave him a few rep slaps in this thread already too. lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 3, 2013)

What's a rep slap?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> What's a rep slap?


it's what I hit you with last night


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2013)

but seriously, can someone please fill me in on the science of waving a propane torch around your closet? i'm not even trolling, i'm just looking to learn, even if that means learning what not to do.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I think I have received more rep points than finshaggy on this tread.


Yea but u were talking about master lighting controllers and big time set ups, mouse traps and toad muffins.
saying u didn't want to talk to the op till he has all that. That wasn't very nice. Probably made a few people start watering 
their eyes a little.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 3, 2013)

hahahahhahahahah oh well man. I didn't say that to everyone, just him. Just so I don't have to talk to him for a while.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's what I hit you with last night


....... well you got rep slapped back didn't you? fkr lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> hahahahhahahahah oh well man. I didn't say that to everyone, just him. Just so I don't have to talk to him for a while.


Yea but u hurt his feelings. U know he is very sensitive I think. Very hard to pull off an awesome grow like he is attempting to do when your feelings r hurt.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 3, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea but u hurt his feelings. U know he is very sensitive I think. Very hard to pull off an awesome grow like he is attempting to do when your feelings r hurt.


Actually if I remember right, I told him to get back to me once he knew what a flipbox or powerbox was.

Ok, I'll be nice to the lil fella.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2013)

i'm gonna go buy a blowtorch and run around my garage waving the blowtorch around unless someone talks me out of it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna go buy a blowtorch and run around my garage waving the blowtorch around unless someone talks me out of it.


if you got propane tanks in the garage, make sure to open it on full blast


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna go buy a blowtorch and run around my garage waving the blowtorch around unless someone talks me out of it.


No please don't do that it's very dangerous. If your trying to give signs of high noon, use an auto body shop light. The ones used to dry paint on a surface.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2013)

so waving a propane torch around won't boost my CO2 levels for massive, explosive growth?

because i have a propane torch here, i normally use it to fix my golf clubs, but i am willing to use it in my grow if it helps.

time for me to do some research.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 3, 2013)

Fuck, when is the scheduled update scheduled for? I have a good feeling about todays video. We might be in for a treat.
maybe a massive root explosion, rapid growth, a darker green color cuz of his nutrient feeds, repotted!!! Something happened. I have a good feeling friends.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2013)

let's hope he took our advice, opted to spend $9 on soil and dixie cups, and transplanted the poor things. they need it ASAP.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 3, 2013)

plenty of money for a new soldering torch .....thats gonna get expensive


----------



## firelane (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you plan on cooling the 1k hps? Does the current container the plants are in have drainage holes? What kind of nutrients do you recommend for seedlings? That soil seems to really promote root growth, what is your secret?

I have learned that this is not a thread for us to help you, but for you to help us, so thanks in advance for all of the advice. If this grow works out to be some DANK DANK, I think it deserves to be "stickied" if that's the word.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 3, 2013)

firelane said:


> Do you plan on cooling the 1k hps? Does the current container the plants are in have drainage holes? What kind of nutrients do you recommend for seedlings? That soil seems to really promote root growth, what is your secret?
> 
> I have learned that this is not a thread for us to help you, but for you to help us, so thanks in advance for all of the advice. If this grow works out to be some DANK DANK, I think it deserves to be "stickied" if that's the word.


I'll be the first to vote no on that.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna go buy a blowtorch and run around my garage waving the blowtorch around unless someone talks me out of it.





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you got propane tanks in the garage, make sure to open it on full blast


You'll wanna make sure that's where your plants are for max benefit as well.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm feeling a positive vibe right now in this thread. Something good is happening to the op's plants right now. I'm almost sure of it. Bring on the video updates please.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Time for Fins thread to have a little helpful information,lots of experienced growers on here and I have a question. Using a vented hood, what is the best way to have the air flow over the bulb or it doesnt matter what way you saddle a dead horse.

One would think that a bulb having air flow over it from the socket might be better than the other way around. Im not talking about + or  pressure here, I talking about what way to have the air flow over the bulb. Thanks.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 3, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> Time for Fin&#8217;s thread to have a little helpful information,lots of experienced growers on here and I have a question. Using a vented hood, what is the best way to have the air flow over the bulb or it doesn&#8217;t matter what way you saddle a dead horse.
> 
> One would think that a bulb having air flow over it from the socket might be better than the other way around. I&#8217;m not talking about + or &#8211; pressure here, I talking about what way to have the air flow over the bulb. Thanks.


The socket end is usually pointed for airflow, but i think its negligible and would go by best cord position.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 3, 2013)

also depends on whether or not your carbon filter decides to blow chunks through it randomly when you start it up 

I like the carbon to hit the back of the socket then flow through into the fan making an awesome rock to fan blade noise and then finally, out the window

vs hitting the top/front of the bulb and then flowing through to awesome noise making and out of the window




just playing. 


I like to have mine pulling from the front of the bulb, So duct & fan on the opposite side of the socket side


socket > bulb> duct


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Ok...really. Don't you guys think this has gone on long enough? I mean, just let fin try to grow some weed, if he fails, he fails. If he succeeds, good for him, he grew himself some free weed. And fin, don't be so concerned with keeping your thread bumped all the time. I know you're gonna say we bump it for you, but you respond to every fucking troll post, and re-post videos all the time "in case we missed them"...you do that shit a lot. Stop responding to every troll post and maybe they'll get bored...but you know deep down you just want the attention any way you can get it.
> 
> Its a grow journal, people...


 Like I have said to EVERYONE that tries to say that shit. If I didn't reply to them, why should I reply to you. You're being just as much as a douche, and giving just as shitty advice as them. Don't worry about keeping my thread bumped? I don't, that's the whole point. That's ya'lls job  But I agree that they should let me grow, but since they are doing what they are doing, I will get way more people seeing my awesome buds that wouldn't have otherwise. And when I say "Incase you missed it", that's not for you guys. That's for people trying to read through all this bullshit and watch a real grow  Like you said this should be


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Fin is like 19


I'm 20, I was 19 when I joined here over a year ago


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I think I have received more rep points than finshaggy on this tread.


That's because you're being an asshole, and there are plenty of other assholes here. My thread just started  I know there's like 52 pages, but there's way more comin


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 3, 2013)

How did the ceremony go? Are the seedlings rooting via spirit growth?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> but seriously, can someone please fill me in on the science of waving a propane torch around your closet? i'm not even trolling, i'm just looking to learn, even if that means learning what not to do.


It makes some quick CO2.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> hahahahhahahahah oh well man. I didn't say that to everyone, just him. Just so I don't have to talk to him for a while.


You still have to talk to me


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea but u hurt his feelings. U know he is very sensitive I think. Very hard to pull off an awesome grow like he is attempting to do when your feelings r hurt.


 I'm pretty sure I'll make it  The oldest troll here isn't even my oldest troll, I've had people being assholes to me since I got here because I don't give a fuck. But the glory of it is, I don't give a fuck


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Fuck, when is the scheduled update scheduled for? I have a good feeling about todays video. We might be in for a treat.
> maybe a massive root explosion, rapid growth, a darker green color cuz of his nutrient feeds, repotted!!! Something happened. I have a good feeling friends.


I'll make a video today.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

firelane said:


> Do you plan on cooling the 1k hps? Does the current container the plants are in have drainage holes? What kind of nutrients do you recommend for seedlings? That soil seems to really promote root growth, what is your secret?
> 
> I have learned that this is not a thread for us to help you, but for you to help us, so thanks in advance for all of the advice. If this grow works out to be some DANK DANK, I think it deserves to be "stickied" if that's the word.


Yes I'm gonna cool the HPS with fans and tubes and shit. It will all be in the videos and has all been mentioned before. Sorry that my thread is so long, it makes it hard to get all the info. I don't have drainage holes yet, but they will be transplanted soon. In like 2-3 weeks max. I don't recommend any specific nutrients, just figure out what the grow shop near you has and ask them what their best shit is. If you don't live in a weed state, then just get anything. People will talk about certain brands and even swear by them, but when nothing else is available, even miracle grow works.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> How did the ceremony go? Are the seedlings rooting via spirit growth?


No, there is no spirit shit happening. It is all nature. Shiva is marijuana, not some magic guy in the sky.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 3, 2013)

For some reason I'm feeling the op had a bad day. I just don't get it anymore. Everyone is happy and pulling for u and the last few posts u posted seems very yelling and angry. I'm starting to get nervous and your making my anxiety level climb a little. I don't like that. Please explain your day to us. Something went a little astray.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 3, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> For some reason I'm feeling the op had a bad day. I just don't get it anymore. Everyone is happy and pulling for u and the last few posts u posted seems very yelling and angry. I'm starting to get nervous and your making my anxiety level climb a little. I don't like that. Please explain your day to us. Something went a little astray.


I just reply to what's said. And no I didn't have a bad day, but I am sick and been drinking cough syrup and smoking all day. I told you I'll post an update.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

unclebuck said:


> nah, i never was popular enough in my early teens for that. This was just me trying to work up the nerve to make a move on a girl i liked.
> 
> Now that i'm caught up on the rest of the thread, i've just got to ask (in slack jawed astonishment) about the utility of waving a propane torch around the closet. I mean, really?
> 
> ...



lmfao !


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes I'm gonna cool the HPS with fans and tubes and shit. It will all be in the videos and has all been mentioned before. Sorry that my thread is so long, it makes it hard to get all the info. I don't have drainage holes yet, but they will be transplanted soon. In like 2-3 weeks max. I don't recommend any specific nutrients, just figure out what the grow shop near you has and ask them what their best shit is. If you don't live in a weed state, then just get anything. People will talk about certain brands and even swear by them, but when nothing else is available, even miracle grow works.


ya im sure the guy behind the counter who doesnt grow shit knows .........theres like ten thousand bottles


----------



## dbkick (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;3NWemhfqlWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NWemhfqlWM[/video]
Update bitches!
everybody knows there's only one place for a propane torch in pot growing.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 3, 2013)

> *
> 
> Yes I'm gonna cool the HPS with fans and tubes and shit. It will all be in the videos and has all been mentioned before. Sorry that my thread is so long, it makes it hard to get all the info. I don't have drainage holes yet, but they will be transplanted soon. In like 2-3 weeks max. I don't recommend any specific nutrients, just figure out what the grow shop near you has and ask them what their best shit is. If you don't live in a weed state, then just get anything. People will talk about certain brands and even swear by them, but when nothing else is available, even miracle grow works.​
> 
> ...



I have started collecting nutrients, Not sure why but I enjoy trying random nutrient products. Fox Farm is the only one I am not a fan of. 

Botanicare (grow, karma, bloom, cal mag, & sweet)
General Hydroponics (Grow,Micro,Bloom, Cali Magic, Bio Root)

Are so far my favorites 


Probably doing Flora Nova series and Advanced nutrients next. But I find advanced nutrients to be brain boggling, They have so much crap to offer


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's for people trying to read through all this bullshit and watch a real grow


oh, so this is a real grow, is it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It makes some quick CO2.


just being a mediocre grower myself, i need guidance from real pros like yourself. i have come to understand that CO2 supplementing is only useful when all other conditions are optimized.*

would you say that all of your other conditions are optimized?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just being a mediocre grower myself, i need guidance from real pros like yourself. i have come to understand that CO2 supplementing is only useful when all other conditions are optimized.*
> 
> would you say that all of your other conditions are optimized?


Valid question right here.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Bedtime update. And to answer the one question I noticed via mongos quote you have been told wrong about CO2 (it may be possible for that to be true with higher or steady levels of added CO2, but it's not true for regular CO2 use like candles, or dry ice, etc.). All plants need CO2, and if you don't have a CO2 meter then there is no harm in adding some CO2 just to make sure there is really any at all. I'll reply to other shit tomorrow, here's the update: [video=youtube;RYc8GReOal4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYc8GReOal4[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Bedtime update. And to answer the one question I noticed via mongos quote you have been told wrong about CO2 (it may be possible for that to be true with higher or steady levels of added CO2, but it's not true for regular CO2 use like candles, or dry ice, etc.). All plants need CO2, and if you don't have a CO2 meter then there is no harm in adding some CO2 just to make sure there is really any at all. I'll reply to other shit tomorrow, here's the update: [video=youtube;RYc8GReOal4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYc8GReOal4[/video]


Still looks like dog shit.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 4, 2013)

Send me an addy and I'll send you a Mega Brick (coco coir)

In reference to Goulds, did you ever see a skeeted horse that hung out by the yellow sto' ? really, a horse that "ppl" (I use the term loosely) would get all doped up.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just being a mediocre grower myself, i need guidance from real pros like yourself. i have come to understand that CO2 supplementing is only useful when all other conditions are optimized.*
> 
> would you say that all of your other conditions are optimized?


Hell no, we all know his conditions werent optimized!!!.......He should have started them in popcorn.....not rice.....Amature....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hell no, we all know his conditions werent optimized!!!.......He should have started them in popcorn.....not rice.....Amature....


Now that's funny haha!


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 4, 2013)

popcorn..lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 4, 2013)

Now is that packaging popcorn or the packet u put in the microwave and the shit goes pop pop movie style popcorn? specify lol


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish I could pull those sad seedlings and show him how bad the roots look ......


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 4, 2013)

What the hell is he growing in? wood chips?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)

What? You pooped in the refrigerator? And you ate the whole... wheel of cheese? How'd you do that? Heck, I'm not even mad; that's amazing.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Bedtime update. And to answer the one question I noticed via mongos quote you have been told wrong about CO2 (it may be possible for that to be true with higher or steady levels of added CO2, but it's not true for regular CO2 use like candles, or dry ice, etc.). All plants need CO2, and if you don't have a CO2 meter then there is no harm in adding some CO2 just to make sure there is really any at all. I'll reply to other shit tomorrow, here's the update: [video=youtube;RYc8GReOal4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYc8GReOal4[/video]




The leaves are starting to look nice and yellowy from the improper PH in your mulch/man/bear/pig/dirt. 


Do you PH your water?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

dbkick said:


> [video=youtube;3NWemhfqlWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NWemhfqlWM[/video]
> Update bitches!
> everybody knows there's only one place for a propane torch in pot growing.


I love trailer park boys


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 4, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> What? You pooped in the refrigerator? And you ate the whole... wheel of cheese? How'd you do that? Heck, I'm not even mad; that's amazing.


oh baxter...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> I have started collecting nutrients, Not sure why but I enjoy trying random nutrient products. Fox Farm is the only one I am not a fan of.
> 
> Botanicare (grow, karma, bloom, cal mag, & sweet)
> General Hydroponics (Grow,Micro,Bloom, Cali Magic, Bio Root)
> ...


I've been using Botanicare, and my friend told me about General Hydroponics, I said I was doing a "Floro grow" I meant fluorescent lights, he asked if I was talking about something about General Hydroponics, I told him no, and he said they're really good, and they also have soil nutes he said.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 4, 2013)

is that mold starting on the left side of your tub in the middle?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Send me an addy and I'll send you a Mega Brick (coco coir)
> 
> In reference to Goulds, did you ever see a skeeted horse that hung out by the yellow sto' ? really, a horse that "ppl" (I use the term loosely) would get all doped up.


WHAT?!?!? No I never saw a dope horse   I saw the manor apartments, and got car jacked by the park, and saw ppl selling anything and everything, including pirated DVD's right on the street corer with a big sign on their van that says that they are selling copies... Isn't that illegal?  The cops there don't care about anything unless it means they get to pull out their guns. And about getting my address, I can't PM, so I can't do that. Sorry.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> is that mold starting on the left side of your tub in the middle?


it has begun

no it looks ok . . . a little green aint bad but only if its dry

shaggy that one in the middle left is looking almost green all over, almost one down 5 to go


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> I wish I could pull those sad seedlings and show him how bad the roots look ......


I already say the roots, if you watch the video where I first mentioned it. They were already pretty big about 5-6 days ago.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Fin do you know how to multiquote?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> The leaves are starting to look nice and yellowy from the improper PH in your mulch/man/bear/pig/dirt.
> 
> 
> Do you PH your water?


That's fresh shit/rice/ash/smoke/drowning/dirt and no, I have never checked my Ph. But I plan to this grow, though I'm not sure I plan on fixing my Ph at any point, unless it gets way way too high or way way too low. Because I've had people tell me they've had more trouble when they Ph, than in any grow previous.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> is that mold starting on the left side of your tub in the middle?


That's ashes.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Fin do you know how to multiquote?


Do you know how to read before you post. The answer to this question is 2 places on this site, and I'm pretty sure one of them is this thread  If you can't find it, google "FinShaggy Rollitup Multiquote"


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 4, 2013)

fin every ting but a small range of PH is way to high or way to low . . . .. take a pen holow it out, take a sample of the soil to the bottom, find 6.0 PHed water flush out pen, let sit for 30 min check PH, of water, how high or low it is, if it aint at 6.0/5.8-6.5 with your soil , your goign to hve issues


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> fin every ting but a small range of PH is way to high or way to low . . . .. take a pen holow it out, take a sample of the soil to the bottom, find 6.0 PHed water flush out pen, let sit for 30 min check PH, of water, how high or low it is, if it aint at 6.0/5.8-6.5 with your soil , your goign to hve issues


See, that's what you think because of the science you have learned behind growing weed. Yes there is an OPTIMAL Ph level to have, and it is suggested to stay within that range. But I have never Ph'd and my plants never die, so I'm not going to start Phing and kill them. Because that's what I feel like will happen if I start acid and basing my plant.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

What are everyone's feelings about watering with milk. I've got a friend from Jamaica and he says they always tell him milk is the best thing to water your plant with. Seems strange to me... Any benefit besides the fact that milk is a base?


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What are everyone's feelings about watering with milk. I've got a friend from Jamaica and he says they always tell him milk is the best thing to water your plant with. Seems strange to me... Any benefit besides the fact that milk is a base?


u are soo dam lost


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I love trailer park boys



So you love boys...Thats just great! Fucking wierdo!!

Your plants probably wont make it past the second leafe set bro..Good luck with that


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> So you love boys...Thats just great! Fucking wierdo!!
> 
> Your plants probably wont make it past the second leafe set bro..Good luck with that


 If you don't know what trailer park boys is you should just kill yourself. And these plants are making it to harvest


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u are soo dam lost


 How am I lost? Because I talk to Jamaican's? Or because I check on stuff for them? Which one is it that constitutes "lost"?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What are everyone's feelings about watering with milk. I've got a friend from Jamaica and he says they always tell him milk is the best thing to water your plant with. Seems strange to me... Any benefit besides the fact that milk is a base?


do it..........


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you don't know what trailer park boys is you should just kill yourself. And these plants are making it to harvest


Trailer Park Boys make me laugh.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> do it..........


I'm really thinking about it. He tells me all the time that everyone there uses milk.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm really thinking about it. He tells me all the time that everyone there uses milk.


2%? whole? skim? ...............chocolate?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> 2%? whole? skim? ...............chocolate?


Probably 2% since it's mostly water. Does anyone know of anyone ever trying this before?


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm really thinking about it. He tells me all the time that everyone there uses milk.


what does he think of your dank dank grow?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hell no, we all know his conditions werent optimized!!!.......He should have started them in popcorn.....not rice.....Amature....


Admit it Finn, your thinking about trying the popcorn arent ya, yup, your thinkin about it.Those plants arent lookin so hot, id add some ph'd soy sauce with a hint of wasabi. Use the real wasabi that you can get at whole foods. Not the crap they sell at Fiesta. That will get them movin north in a hurry IMPO


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Admit it Finn, your thinking about trying the popcorn arent ya, yup, your thinkin about it? Those plants arent lookin so hot, id add some ph'd soy sauce with a hint of wasabi. Use the real wasabi that you can get at whole foods. Not the crap they sell at Fiesta. That will get them movin north in a hurry IMPO


So wasabi popcorn should fix them? Thank you, best advice I've had all thread


----------



## dangledo (Jan 4, 2013)

you should really consider ph now. especially after you threw ashes in your bin(cal mag isnt your problem with growth). ph isnt a huge issue in hydro( i drift .5 at the most). but takes a lot longer for any issues to arise in soil. any problem today is from an issue you had last week. Ph done right will have no ill effect on your seedlings.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

dangledo said:


> you should really consider ph now. especially after you threw ashes in your bin(cal mag isnt your problem with growth). ph isnt a huge issue in hydro( i drift .5 at the most). but takes a lot longer for any issues to arise in soil. any problem today is from an issue you had last week. Ph done right will have no ill effect on your seedlings.


Ph is too a huge issue in hydro, if I had a hydro setup I'd be WAAAAYYYY more cautious about Everything. Hydro could be fine one day, dead the next. Agreed, Ph done right will have no ill effect, but I've known people to add 1 drop of Ph up or down per gallon, and throwing themselves either way too basic or way to acidic. So I'd rather not have to deal with all that BS. And I have added ashes before, it works fine  [video=youtube;xRq4X0YKfws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRq4X0YKfws[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ph is too a huge issue in hydro, if I had a hydro setup I'd be WAAAAYYYY more cautious about Everything. Hydro could be fine one day, dead the next. Agreed, Ph done right will have no ill effect, but I've known people to add 1 drop of Ph up or down per gallon, and throwing themselves either way too basic or way to acidic. So I'd rather not have to deal with all that BS. And I have added ashes before, it works fine  [video=youtube;xRq4X0YKfws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRq4X0YKfws[/video]


Why dont you check the ph of your run off and let all your fans know what it says? Were patiently waiting


----------



## dangledo (Jan 4, 2013)

im saying that ph issues dont show up as fast in dirt.... you didnt get that from what i wrote? youre right ph is an issue in hydro, when unchecked. thats what we are talking about here. unchecked ph. thought you'd be able to pick that up. your ashes WILL directly affect your ph. you notice how all nutrients are most availible at a certain ph? thats why we do this.


----------



## delvite (Jan 4, 2013)

keep it green fin


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Why dont you check the ph of your run off and let all your fans know what it says? Were patiently waiting


I don't have any Ph strips or drops or anything to check that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

dangledo said:


> im saying that ph issues dont show up as fast in dirt.... you didnt get that from what i wrote? youre right ph is an issue in hydro, when unchecked. thats what we are talking about here. unchecked ph. thought you'd be able to pick that up. your ashes WILL directly affect your ph. you notice how all nutrients are most availible at a certain ph? thats why we do this.


I get that you're saying that it takes like a week for problems to show up. But you don't understand that I already know that, and I also know that when the problem does show up I have at least 4 days to a week to fix it, and that's if it's a really serious problem. I don't care what you say about unchecked Ph, I can't check my Ph  Unless you want to send me some strips  I'm glad you have reasons for what you do, so do I


----------



## Robfather (Jan 4, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> So you love boys...Thats just great! Fucking wierdo!!
> 
> Your plants probably wont make it past the second leafe set bro..Good luck with that


Hey! Don't diss the Trailer Park Boys. That shit was genius.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> keep it green fin


Trying. But fluorescent always seems to make it hard. Hopefully when I get my timers and halogen going, they'll start looking less pale.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Robfather said:


> Hey! Don't diss the Trailer Park Boys. That shit was genius.


Agreed, talk shit about my grow. But leave Ricky and Julian out of it.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 4, 2013)

let it become a problem, then fix it. got ya. that is genius. so how would you go about fixing it, if, it becomes a problem?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Trying. But fluorescent always seems to make it hard. Hopefully when I get my timers and halogen going, they'll start looking less pale.


BS fluorescent lights are not the issue, i use florescents for month plus with completely green plants from seed or clone, and have since my first grow . . . .in my closet, t5's are the shit , fin just sucks at growing

dont spread your misinformation 

halogen grower


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

dangledo said:


> let it become a problem, then fix it. got ya. that is genius. so how would you go about fixing it, if, it becomes a problem?


What, Ph????


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> BS fluorescent lights are not the issue, i use florescents for month plus with completely green plants, and have since my first grow . . . .in my closet
> 
> dont spread your misinformation
> 
> halogen grower


I have so far used fluorescents every time. Before I thought they were yellow because it was reggie seed, because that was the constant. Now the only constant is fluorescent. So that is the only thing that can be the problem. Which makes sense because certain kinds of light contain certain colors (ex: HPS = lots of red), so this just means the plant is not getting enough of whatever other colors, but plenty of yellow. Making it... Yellow


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Prime example of Murphy's Law right here


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have so far used fluorescents every time. Before I thought they were yellow because it was reggie seed, because that was the constant. Now the only constant is fluorescent. So that is the only thing that can be the problem. Which makes sense because certain kinds of light contain certain colors (ex: HPS = lots of red), so this just means the plant is not getting enough of whatever other colors, but plenty of yellow. Making it... Yellow


reggie seed has nothing to do with it either, stop passing the blame onto anything other than grower inexperienced and mistakes . . .is BS

floros will run daytime bulbs 2500-2700 , normally stock, you can check, which are great for seedlings so again your dont know what your are talking about

stop blaming everything but you, cause you are the only reason your shiva rape bait plants are looking like shit


----------



## dangledo (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What, Ph????


ANY problem.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 4, 2013)

would you say your plants are doing well at this point? for half a month growth, how do you think they are doing?


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 4, 2013)

yep u suck everything u do is wrong and u dont learn anything from it cause your smarter than everybody else......problem is your just retarded


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Prime example of Murphy's Law right here


Isn't Murphy's law "Bad things happen to good people"


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

dangledo said:


> ANY problem.


Well, if I have ANY problem, I will solve it how it needs to be solved  Usually the only problems I have is under nuting and over watering.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have so far used fluorescents every time. Before I thought they were yellow because it was reggie seed, because that was the constant. Now the only constant is fluorescent. So that is the only thing that can be the problem. Which makes sense because certain kinds of light contain certain colors (ex: HPS = lots of red), so this just means the plant is not getting enough of whatever other colors, but plenty of yellow. Making it... Yellow


Holy smokes Finshaggy, i think you got the answer all figured out! The yellow lights ARE making it yellow! You need to get some green flim for that halogen light to make them turn back to green. 
Or just some green LEDs, you could also use yellow and blue, that makes green too.
Im just wondering how you or your mom had the money to get that nice big brand new light and you couldnt pick up a 6 dollar ph test kit?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

dangledo said:


> would you say your plants are doing well at this point? for half a month growth, how do you think they are doing?


They're doing fine. The roots are growing. Watch, like 4-5 days and they're gonna start growing a lot faster, because the roots will find each other or the wall.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> yep u suck everything u do is wrong and u dont learn anything from it cause your smarter than everybody else......problem is your just retarded


Retarded enough to grow some dank dank


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Holy smokes Finshaggy, i think you got the answer all figured out! The yellow lights ARE making it yellow! You need to get some green flim for that halogen light to make them turn back to green.
> Or just some green LEDs, you could also use yellow and blue, that makes green too.
> Im just wondering how you or your mom had the money to get that nice big brand new light and you couldnt pick up a 6 dollar ph test kit?


Film isn't the same as actual color. You have to add light. What nice brand new light did I pick up?? And I just don't have 6$ for Ph kits, I'd rather get high or buy timers. I'm broke as shit, ask any one of my long time stalkers.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

And I still need to buy the new buckets to transplant them in.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

I just don't have any money to do any of the things you guys want me to do. The only reason I don't actually take the good advice on this thread, is because it all costs money.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

But don't think that means that this thread is FULL of good advice. Most of it is trolling bullshit. The rest (a small portion) is shopping lists.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Retarded enough to grow some dank dank


dude that shit u grew.........i would have thrown it away ........... what your growing now is about to die .......


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I love trailer park boys


Rickys backseat grow has good pointers for u. See how he has each plant in is own pot with real dirt? Def the way to go


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> dude that shit u grew.........i would have thrown it away ........... what your growing now is about to die .......


 That's not what everyone that smoked it said  And I even took some of that shit to Cali on a road trip with my sister  And they aren't about to die, you just don't know what you're looking at.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Rickys backseat grow has good pointers for u. See how he has each plant in is own pot with real dirt? Def the way to go


 Can you not read?  They will all have there own 2-5 gallon pots. These are seedlings


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Isn't Murphy's law "Bad things happen to good people"


Actually i think Murphy's law states:
FinShaggys grow = Murphy's law
Buying weed from fin = shit baggie, soooo....Fin Shaggie = shit baggie. See?........Murphys law.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's not what everyone that smoked it said  And I even took some of that shit to Cali on a road trip with my sister  And they aren't about to die, you just don't know what you're looking at.


no i know better maybe your "friends" are just too nice to you ........ maybe they feel sorry for u because your so pathetic


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Actually i think Murphy's law states:
> FinShaggys grow = Murphy's law


So murphy's law has something to do with awesome dank weed?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They're doing fine. The roots are growing. Watch, like 4-5 days and they're gonna start growing a lot faster, because the roots will find each other or the wall.


Thats what i was thinking also, each other or the wall. Yup


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> no i know better maybe your "friends" are just too nice to you ........ maybe they feel sorry for u because your so pathetic


    Yeah.  Or maybe you guys are all just following the leader and talking shit because that's what everyone else is doing. Notice on my old shitty grows people weren't assholes, and also notice Buck or Samwell weren't there. I would really maybe give your posts some consideration, if they had ANY merit. You're just standing in someone's shadow, I can barely even see you.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And I still need to buy the new buckets to transplant them in.


Steal them. Or go on craigs list. Sometimes grocery stores.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Send me an addy and I'll send you a Mega Brick (coco coir)
> 
> In reference to Goulds, did you ever see a skeeted horse that hung out by the yellow sto' ? really, a horse that "ppl" (I use the term loosely) would get all doped up.


For real Finnigan, using the coco is probably the best advice yet.... Shits cheap and u get like two leaf sets a day rather than 2 weeks. But what do i know


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Steal them. Or go on craigs list. Sometimes grocery stores.


I will get some. I just have to use my money on that, not Ph strips. And timers + 6 buckets could be like 60$, and I have like 50$ right now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> But what do i know


Obviously you don't know how to read because I DON'T HAVE ANY MONEY


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Film isn't the same as actual color. You have to add light. What nice brand new light did I pick up?? And I just don't have 6$ for Ph kits, I'd rather get high or buy timers. I'm broke as shit, ask any one of my long time stalkers.


I thought you got a HID from your mom or somthing? Maybe a birthday present? Did you pawn it off for dope already??


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Shits cheap


How cheap is "cheap"?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I thought you got a HID from your mom or somthing? Maybe a birthday present? Did you pawn it off for dope already??


Oh,  You mean the HPS I bought. I don't have that yet. I ordered it, but it's not here yet.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So murphy's law has something to do with awesome dank weed?


Yess, quite right ol chap, quite right.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

dangledo said:


> let it become a problem, then fix it. got ya. that is genius. so how would you go about fixing it, if, it becomes a problem?


Shiva doesn't give two shits about ph.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> For real Finnigan, using the coco is probably the best advice yet.... Shits cheap and u get like two leaf sets a day rather than 2 weeks. But what do i know


YOU get two sets of leaves a day, fin eats the coco or smokes it.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh,  You mean the HPS I bought. I don't have that yet. I ordered it, but it's not here yet.


What hydro store takes 2 weeks to deliver so i never order from them? Im sure you went with a Humboldt micromole, hortilux and raptor....


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> What hydro store takes 2 weeks to deliver so i never order from them? Im sure you went with a Humboldt micromole, hortilux and raptor....


Nope. Amazon


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nope. Amazon


I buy off Amazon on the reg and the ups guy sometimes shows up before i log off...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Bedtime update. And to answer the one question I noticed via mongos quote you have been told wrong about CO2 (it may be possible for that to be true with higher or steady levels of added CO2, but it's not true for regular CO2 use like candles, or dry ice, etc.). All plants need CO2, and if you don't have a CO2 meter then there is no harm in adding some CO2 just to make sure there is really any at all. I'll reply to other shit tomorrow, here's the update: [video=youtube;RYc8GReOal4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYc8GReOal4[/video]


dude. the plants look sick. real talk....... poor little sprouts


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I will get some. I just have to use my money on that, not Ph strips. And timers + 6 buckets could be like 60$, and I have like 50$ right now.


50!?!? Run don't walk to your nearest hydro store, buy blown plastic pots for.60 cents each, a bag of coco for 9, ph drops for 3 and ask the cool dude behind the counter for any samples he has of whatever...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What are everyone's feelings about watering with milk. I've got a friend from Jamaica and he says they always tell him milk is the best thing to water your plant with. Seems strange to me... Any benefit besides the fact that milk is a base?






Wow.....just Wow...


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah.  Or maybe you guys are all just following the leader and talking shit because that's what everyone else is doing. Notice on my old shitty grows people weren't assholes, and also notice Buck or Samwell weren't there. I would really maybe give your posts some consideration, if they had ANY merit. You're just standing in someone's shadow, I can barely even see you.


blah blah blah your a dumbass


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEWWWW UPDATEEE[video=youtube;6g5BllFJJoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g5BllFJJoQ[/video]


how do you make the tips of them sprouts yellow like that? cool trick!!


----------



## 420southwest (Jan 4, 2013)

The part of CO I live in is awesome. I can walk into my local Wal Mart and buy about 50 SOLO cups for around $3.00. Poke some holes into the bottom of each cup, fill with soil (or coco, if I'm feeling saucy), add a seed and presto! A gorgeous seedling pops up in 3-5 days! Generally speaking, I transplant once they're a month old. I use Smart Pots, which are about $5 each.

Not that I use all the cups at the same time. Gotta think of legal plant count, right?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

This is literally the only thread my wife asks me abt, and we realized the reason we love it is cuz we always see people trying to do good so its refreshing to see a guy just say fuck it.... Now she's mad for giving real advice lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have so far used fluorescents every time. Before I thought they were yellow because it was reggie seed, because that was the constant. Now the only constant is fluorescent. So that is the only thing that can be the problem. Which makes sense because certain kinds of light contain certain colors (ex: HPS = lots of red), so this just means the plant is not getting enough of whatever other colors, but plenty of yellow. Making it... Yellow


agree with samwell. floros ain't the problem, it's you. my shit gets nice and green with floros. always did, always will


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2013)

Not really trying to troll but those seedlings in update 12 don't look so good. I know you think everything is normal and "thriving", but you seem to have some really slow growth, and that seedling in the front rigt in the video looks like its little leaf tips are burning or yellowing or something. Maybe you should have held off on giving your seedlings a dose or nearly full strength nutes. If the directions say 1 tablespoon per gallon, and you use 1/4 - 1/3 tablespoon per quart, that is a full strength dose, if not stronger. I saw you added an extra cup or so of water after you fed them, but that's still at least a 3/4 strength solution. I thought that was supposed to be a little strong for babies so young.

I dunno, correct me if I'm wrong, Fin. You seem to know everything already...think those ashes just need time to soak in??


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What are everyone's feelings about watering with milk. I've got a friend from Jamaica and he says they always tell him milk is the best thing to water your plant with. Seems strange to me... Any benefit besides the fact that milk is a base?


I dont think you should use the milk because theres no rice crispys in the soil mix. If you add some youll be fine but uncle bens and milk doesnt taste good at all. Maybe try a foliar spray. I can see your point though. Theyd get lots of calcium.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I dont think you should use the milk because theres no rice crispys in the soil mix. If you add some youll be fine but uncle bens and milk doesnt taste good at all. Maybe try a foliar spray. I can see your point though. Theyd get lots of calcium.


hes going to use 2% because it has the most water in it


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Obviously you don't know how to read because I DON'T HAVE ANY MONEY


Do you realize literally the post before you said u had a 50 spot.... Take what's left after my"shopping list"downtown and impress the ladies with your ballerness and authentic sports clothing.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how do you make the tips of them sprouts yellow like that? cool trick!!


Wtf didn't you see the second leaf set on that stud in the top left, that was a sick closeup!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Wtf didn't you see the second leaf set on that stud in the top left, that was a sick closeup!!


I'd take a look and watch the video again. but watching it the first time was painful.......poor little sprouts


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> hes going to use 2% because it has the most water in it


Fin if your broke then theyre probably be getting rid of expired eggnog all over man, that has milk for calcium, cinnamon for pest control, and eggs....well i guess that the eggs just go with the milk and rice crispys so your plants will like it. You could probably solve your ph problem with some orange juice. And youd have all the ingredients for one awsome breakfast so youll all be eating healthy to optimize growth. You makin it happen bro, keep it up.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I will get some. I just have to use my money on that, not Ph strips. And timers + 6 buckets could be like 60$, and I have like 50$ right now.


outlet timer - $5-$10
buckets - $.10 to $1.00 per bucket


killing your plants because you're too stupid to buy a $3 PH test kit : Priceless 


If PH was not important why do you think it's the FIRST thing growing EXPERTS ask someone when they say they have a plant problem?


My plant is browning... whats your PH?
My plant is yellowing.... whats your PH?

My plant is being cared for by a mentally challenged person that thinks he can keep them alive with a timer, ashes, buckets, halogen light and some milk..... You must be yellowing and having your growth stunted... oh wait.. that's just because your roots are growing massive and withing the next 3 to 4...no wait 5 to 6 maybe 7 days you're about to find your way out of your yellowed state (which is caused by yellow lights...duh) and shoot up with massive growth to make some DANK BUD


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 4, 2013)

not just dank................... dank dank


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 4, 2013)

milk?

check.

rice?*

check.

fresh manure?

check.

halogen light?

check.

alright, let's do this.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEEEWWW UPDATE: [video=youtube;2qDWEWr6TZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qDWEWr6TZw[/video]


DUDE, YOUR A BASKET CASE BRO! Did you get beat up alot in High School? I bet you did!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

You forgot brick seed. In a medi/legal state.....??


UncleBuck said:


> milk?
> 
> check.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 4, 2013)

samwell said it best when he called them "shiva rape bait plants".

seriously, clancy, you have $50. you said so. go buy $3 worth of solo cups, $10 worth of good, seed starting soil, transplant what you have, plant some more seeds, and just water with good ol' tap water. maybe even splurge the extra $3 on a few gallons of pure, 0 ppm distilled water.

milk and rice and ashes and halogen and manure are the wrong path to go down. keep it simple.

pro tip: it ain't the lights causing those things to yellow. i have all my veg plants under CFL as well, all green. just take some of the goddamn advice we are giving you because those poor shiva rape bait sprouts are getting more yellow and necrotic by the day.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> samwell said it best when he called them "shiva rape bait plants".
> 
> seriously, clancy, you have $50. you said so. go buy $3 worth of solo cups, $10 worth of good, seed starting soil, transplant what you have, plant some more seeds, and just water with good ol' tap water. maybe even splurge the extra $3 on a few gallons of pure, 0 ppm distilled water.
> 
> ...


Dude, get your grade 11 and read abt him not wanting shopping lists. You sound like the father figure he needs.
Why didn't you say this shit was professional Julian? - j-roc


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 4, 2013)

I gotta agree.. Its time to scrap this one and start a new one. You can get a bag of decent soil, some lime, some cups, and a ph tester kit for under $50 and they would surpass these for sure. Plus a rug to catch run off is probably not a good idea. Asking for mold Ive been rooting for these poor things but it doesnt look like its going to happen. If the roots are as big as you talk about your going to destroy them when you transplant.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 4, 2013)

Im not going to watch the video again but the link to your update video looks like you have a bunch of wires laying on top of what will soon be a damp rug. Thats probably not a good idea either..


----------



## haight (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't want to read all this new stuff. BUT. I have a new update for ya'll. Not really an update though, this one is just a video of my grow. [video=youtube;oLL1frnZS6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLL1frnZS6E[/video]


Are you shitting me? A torch on those little shoots?


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 4, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA..I missed that "UPDATE" Dudes gonna blow up his own ass...LOL..Your too much!


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey fin! You need a dog or something bro, cause you sure the hell dont need to be growing...Tap out bro...Your done!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Hey fin! You need a dog or something bro, cause you sure the hell dont need to be growing...Tap out bro...Your done!


A dog is too big of a leap bro, Id say maybe lab rats. Or a chia pet. I heard chia pets grow real well when torched and put under jobsite lamps.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 4, 2013)

chia pet lol


----------



## smalltowner (Jan 4, 2013)

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't force it to drink.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEEEWWW UPDATE: [video=youtube;2qDWEWr6TZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qDWEWr6TZw[/video]


Are those all electrical wires that the drainage problem is leaking all over? Alright kids now dont do what Shitbaggie did right there or you could electrify your lightning rod if you get my drift. Fireworks.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't want to read all this new stuff. BUT. I have a new update for ya'll. Not really an update though, this one is just a video of my grow. [video=youtube;oLL1frnZS6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLL1frnZS6E[/video]


HOLY SHIT! I must have missed this update. 

wtf?!?! bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

smalltowner said:


> You can lead a horse to water, but you can't force it to drink.


 awesome first post


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## firelane (Jan 4, 2013)

You should transplant soon. With the root explosion you are working with, you don't want them to outgrow their new containers before they're even in them


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd say the big grow is going well so far. Although the plants seem to be moving a little slowly. 
Some how u need to jump start them. A lot of good ideas have already been said.
call a nursery see if they have any small pots (the next party u go to keep a few party cups). 
All this has already been said. Some one even said seed starter mix( greatest idea yet.)
party cup with seed starter mix that is a win win situation right there. Should be about 7 bucks for that. Any ways 
hope u get some stuff to jump start the grow.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)

How old are these plants anyways?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 4, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> I'd say the big grow is going well so far. Although the plants seem to be moving a little slowly.
> Some how u need to jump start them. A lot of good ideas have already been said.
> call a nursery see if they have any small pots (the next party u go to keep a few party cups).
> All this has already been said. Some one even said seed starter mix( greatest idea yet.)
> ...


a lot of plant nurseries have container recycling centers. i haven't paid for a container for years now. just stop in to pick up a few things i need and hit up their container recycling area on my way out. free containers of any size await.

could use the blowtorch to boil some water to run through them along with some bleach to get them nice and sterile and clean.

i know you hate shopping lists, spammy, so i gave you an idea of how to get it done for free. well, bleach may cost $1.49 if you don't have some already.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What are everyone's feelings about watering with milk. I've got a friend from Jamaica and he says they always tell him milk is the best thing to water your plant with. Seems strange to me... Any benefit besides the fact that milk is a base?


I had a pair of "Jah-makens" doing some siding on my house- one was Eek-a-mouse's doppelganger. Anyway, they came across my out door plant.

 Later I was giving them some FoxFarm bat guano and telling them, " that's the best shit." Eek-a mouse's co-worker enthusiastically interjected, " na man, my shit is the best shit!" 
avoiding a long conversation I just laughed and thought to myself, _i guess it's depends on what you eat..._ _and composting_.

Anyway, what I learned was that even though Jamaicans are Ire by birth,

they don't always know what is best for the ganja


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 4, 2013)

It's just pathetic.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 4, 2013)

How's the old saying go? 

If someone calls you a horse face, you punch them in the face. If someone else calls you a horse face, you punch them in the face and then take a look in the mirror.

I think it's time shwag takes a look in the mirror.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> A dog is too big of a leap bro, Id say maybe lab rats. Or a chia pet. I heard chia pets grow real well when torched and put under jobsite lamps.


I love dogs too much to ever watch this kid take care of one. Would make Michael Vick look like PETA.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

haight said:


> Are you shitting me? A torch on those little shoots?


Co2 sinks bud, you're gonna want to shoot that torch right down in that tub.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> How old are these plants anyways?


I think they're pushing 3 weeks. Lucky buggers have already had two threads...


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I think they're pushing 3 weeks. Lucky buggers have already had two threads...





Day 13


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 4, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Day 13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im actually planting some tonight, maybe well have ourselves a growoff...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> 50!?!? Run don't walk to your nearest hydro store, buy blown plastic pots for.60 cents each, a bag of coco for 9, ph drops for 3 and ask the cool dude behind the counter for any samples he has of whatever...


Timers were the most expensive thing I was planning on buying, I needed two and I figured they'd be around 20 ea, but they were 9 ea. That's the only reason my math was off. And I'll get new soil and buckets when it's closer to transplant time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Not really trying to troll but those seedlings in update 12 don't look so good. I know you think everything is normal and "thriving", but you seem to have some really slow growth, and that seedling in the front rigt in the video looks like its little leaf tips are burning or yellowing or something. Maybe you should have held off on giving your seedlings a dose or nearly full strength nutes. If the directions say 1 tablespoon per gallon, and you use 1/4 - 1/3 tablespoon per quart, that is a full strength dose, if not stronger. I saw you added an extra cup or so of water after you fed them, but that's still at least a 3/4 strength solution. I thought that was supposed to be a little strong for babies so young.
> 
> I dunno, correct me if I'm wrong, Fin. You seem to know everything already...think those ashes just need time to soak in??


I never gave them anywhere near a full dose. So you are advising me to do things I already did. And you would know that if you were keeping up with the updates on the thread you are replying to  That solution was NOT 3/4 it was 1/3 at most.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Do you realize literally the post before you said u had a 50 spot.... Take what's left after my"shopping list"downtown and impress the ladies with your ballerness and authentic sports clothing.


I still have to eat and smoke after getting those timers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I still have to eat and smoke after getting those timers.


if you still haven't bought the timers, you can probably get by without them, i sure do. just set your phone or other alarm to a convenient time for you and get into a routine.

might save you a bit of money to spend on other grow goodies.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> My plant is browning... whats your PH?
> My plant is yellowing.... whats your PH?
> 
> My plant is being cared for by a mentally challenged person that thinks he can keep them alive with a timer, ashes, buckets, halogen light and some milk..... You must be yellowing and having your growth stunted... oh wait.. that's just because your roots are growing massive and withing the next 3 to 4...no wait 5 to 6 maybe 7 days you're about to find your way out of your yellowed state (which is caused by yellow lights...duh) and shoot up with massive growth to make some DANK BUD





woody333333 said:


> not just dank................... dank dank


Ya'll are starting to get it


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never gave them anywhere near a full dose. So you are advising me to do things I already did. And you would know that if you were keeping up with the updates on the thread you are replying to  That solution was NOT 3/4 it was 1/3 at most.


In the video you said the bottle said 1 tablespoon per gallon. That's the same as 1/4 tablespoon per quart, which is what you said you fed them in your video. Then you added maybe a cup or two of water. That only dilutes the solution to like 3/4 strength. I dunno, maybe I'm tripping, but that's what I thought you did in the video in the first post of this thread.

Am I tripping? I'll watch again...woot! One more view for your videos!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> DUDE, YOUR A BASKET CASE BRO! Did you get beat up alot in High School? I bet you did!


No, I only got 3 semesters of highschool because I was in jail all the time. And graduated in long term juvy, because I saw all the kids that were getting their diplomas, were getting set free. And since I was never at school people made up crazy rumors about me. So when I WAS at school, people pretended they were sad I was gone, so I always had new and old friends that I didn't even have to work for. And I dated some fine girls. Look up "FinShaggy's X" on Google.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I gotta agree.. Its time to scrap this one and start a new one. You can get a bag of decent soil, some lime, some cups, and a ph tester kit for under $50 and they would surpass these for sure. Plus a rug to catch run off is probably not a good idea. Asking for mold Ive been rooting for these poor things but it doesnt look like its going to happen. If the roots are as big as you talk about your going to destroy them when you transplant.


  Not starting over, they're fine


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Im not going to watch the video again but the link to your update video looks like you have a bunch of wires laying on top of what will soon be a damp rug. Thats probably not a good idea either..


The blanket will never be wet, I've never got all the soil wet before even. Except when I watered before I left for like 6 days.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Are those all electrical wires that the drainage problem is leaking all over? Alright kids now dont do what Shitbaggie did right there or you could electrify your lightning rod if you get my drift. Fireworks.


There was no drainage problem. If anything my soil is constantly too dry.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2013)

So yeah. I watched the video again, and you said you added 1/4 - 1/3 tablespoon of nutes to a quart of water at 1:38 in your video. Then you sprayed maybe a cup of pure water after. If a full strength dose is 1 tablespoon per gallon, then 1/4 tablespoon per quart(quarter gallon) is the same strength as 1 tablespoon per gallon.

Am I tripping?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> I had a pair of "Jah-makens" doing some siding on my house- one was Eek-a-mouse's doppelganger. Anyway, they came across my out door plant.
> 
> View attachment 2466836View attachment 2466837 Later I was giving them some FoxFarm bat guano and telling them, " that's the best shit." Eek-a mouse's co-worker enthusiastically interjected, " na man, my shit is the best shit!"
> avoiding a long conversation I just laughed and thought to myself, _i guess it's depends on what you eat..._ _and composting_.
> ...


It's fine. I want to try it. And I need a base for the ashes anyways.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I love dogs too much to ever watch this kid take care of one. Would make Michael Vick look like PETA.


I have a dog.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Co2 sinks bud, you're gonna want to shoot that torch right down in that tub.


CO2 sinks bud... It'll get there itself.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have a dog.


poor dog


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I think they're pushing 3 weeks. Lucky buggers have already had two threads...


With over 10,000 combined views.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> With over 10,000 combined views.


aren't you the slight bit embarrassed? lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> if you still haven't bought the timers, you can probably get by without them, i sure do. just set your phone or other alarm to a convenient time for you and get into a routine.
> 
> might save you a bit of money to spend on other grow goodies.


I bought the timers already. But my last two grows I actually did set alarms on my phone and turned off the lights manually at 12am and 12pm. 2 grows.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> In the video you said the bottle said 1 tablespoon per gallon. That's the same as 1/4 tablespoon per quart, which is what you said you fed them in your video. Then you added maybe a cup or two of water. That only dilutes the solution to like 3/4 strength. I dunno, maybe I'm tripping, but that's what I thought you did in the video in the first post of this thread.
> 
> Am I tripping? I'll watch again...woot! One more view for your videos!


I totally forgot I'm not using a gallon jug...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> aren't you the slight bit embarrassed? lol


No, are you?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

And it's "The slightest bit embarrassed". Just btw.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, are you?


yes, I'm embarrassed for you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And it's "The slightest bit embarrassed". Just btw.


not in hawaii it isn't.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not in hawaii it isn't.


 Yeah it is  My stepsister lives there, and she speaks English (correctly) too


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 4, 2013)

I do have a serious question though. How are you planning on transplanting them if the roots are all tangled together? Are you just gonna guess and take a chance at cutting the roots up?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I totally forgot I'm not using a gallon jug...


So you might benefit from a flush if you fed your babies full strength, fin. Believe it or not, I'm pulling for you. Despite our differences I bet we can both agree that marijuana is so amazing it transcends pesky disagreements. I really think no one should pay for bud if they have the ability to grow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah it is  My stepsister lives there, and she speaks English (correctly) too


and we speak pidgin english(correctly) here. tell your stepsister to get outta the house once in awhile.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah it is  My stepsister lives there, and she speaks English (correctly) too


is she hot like the rest of your female family members?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> With over 10,000 combined views.


Fin i actually hope that with all those views that someone sends you some equipment and some beans so you can throw away that garbage and start over again. I would love to watch you fail again with all the right stuff. At least when you realize that your just not cut out to grow anything besides athletes foot, you can sell the equipment and buy yourself some smoke and your mom some flowers so you dont have to grow them yourself.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And it's "The slightest bit embarrassed". Just btw.


It appears that jail school helped quite a bit with his grammar. I bet he was the teachers pet, front of the class.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 4, 2013)

any updates tonight?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I totally forgot I'm not using a gallon jug...


Shiva didn't give two shits about proper measurement.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> any updates tonight?


I'm hoping to see how big of a boost they got from the new co2 generator. Maybe he will treat us to a look at the bottom of the tub at that explosive root growth.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 5, 2013)

Also quick question, this grow is being done in you room right? May I hear your plan to prevent light leaks?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I do have a serious question though. How are you planning on transplanting them if the roots are all tangled together? Are you just gonna guess and take a chance at cutting the roots up?


I won't be "taking a chance at cutting roots". I HAVE to chop some roots. It won't be that bad though, they'll be fine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> So you might benefit from a flush if you fed your babies full strength, fin. Believe it or not, I'm pulling for you. Despite our differences I bet we can both agree that marijuana is so amazing it transcends pesky disagreements. I really think no one should pay for bud if they have the ability to grow.


They aren't THAT over nuted. They will be fine. Agreed this IS good advice, but I can't really take them outside (I don't want the neighbors to know I'm growing) and I can't just flush with that I've got now... The blanket rig I mean. That's just for any leaks that may come up. And marijuana is amazing.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and we speak pidgin english(correctly) here. tell your stepsister to get outta the house once in awhile.


So that she can learn how to spell wrong?    You're stupid-funny.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> is she hot like the rest of your female family members?


Duh


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Fin i actually hope that with all those views that someone sends you some equipment and some beans so you can throw away that garbage and start over again. I would love to watch you fail again with all the right stuff. At least when you realize that your just not cut out to grow anything besides athletes foot, you can sell the equipment and buy yourself some smoke and your mom some flowers so you dont have to grow them yourself.


 I don't need to start over, these plants will be fine


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> It appears that jail school helped quite a bit with his grammar. I bet he was the teachers pet, front of the class.


My "graduating class" was 2 people  and the other guys GPA said 0.0 because of an error... So TOP of my class  . But they gave us diplomas from our real schools, so we probably got included in our classes and shit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Also quick question, this grow is being done in you room right? May I hear your plan to prevent light leaks?


Yeah it's in my room. I'm not worried about losing light, until I can afford that reflective shit. I'm going to have too much the whole time anyways.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Update soon... But first, old updates.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah it's in my room. I'm not worried about losing light, until I can afford that reflective shit. I'm going to have too much the whole time anyways.


Im talking about your dark cycle, how do you prevent light leaks?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Im talking about your dark cycle, how do you prevent light leaks?


Oh. I actually thought about that. Right now I'm just gonna put a towel under the door. Soon I'll buy some thumb tacks and put a blanket on and around my door at night.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Update soon... But first, old updates.


Those are called reruns where i come from.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 5, 2013)

fuck growing , someone school shaggy in recording video. I've been meaning to say something, shaggy, do you think we could get some stills of your plants because who the fuck knows the way you jerk around with that camera. so could we please have some high quality stills of your grow?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I won't be "taking a chance at cutting roots". I HAVE to chop some roots. It won't be that bad though, they'll be fine.


ahahahahahahahahaha!! he said roots, lol.. sorry to tell you the news greenie, but them roots probably look more sad than the sprouts. ..... poor roots


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They aren't THAT over nuted. They will be fine. Agreed this IS good advice, but I can't really take them outside (I don't want the neighbors to know I'm growing) and I can't just flush with that I've got now... The blanket rig I mean. That's just for any leaks that may come up. And marijuana is amazing.



Dude, nobody will even see them lil fucking things...Oh please stop bro youre killing me. I get up every day and looook forward to reading your nonsence for the laughs but ?

I have to wonder, are you realy this stupid or are you doing this shit for attention or? You just that fucking dumb. Dont get mad but I have to ask.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 5, 2013)

Step1han3ie said:


> *
> 
> So, this thread will be my actual grow thread from now on, updates will be here. Starting with the one I made today
> 
> ...


I can't see your pic but this is the rice, halogen, and manure single container growers thread.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They aren't THAT over nuted. They will be fine. Agreed this IS good advice, but I can't really take them outside (I don't want the neighbors to know I'm growing) and I can't just flush with that I've got now... The blanket rig I mean. That's just for any leaks that may come up. And marijuana is amazing.


You could take that tub downtown and nobody would be able to tell what kinda plants those are at this point. And really any dirt probably woulda been good with no nutes for weeks.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahahahahahaha!! he said roots, lol.. sorry to tell you the news greenie, but them roots probably look more sad than the sprouts. ..... poor roots


I'm def wanting an "upskirt" shot do i can know what to look for when i need explosive root growth.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> quick, someone get High Times on the phone. they need to see this for their february cover shot.


I still can't stop laughing at this pic, did finny really post that UB? Cracks me up damn that's frosty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


................


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

dbkick said:


> fuck growing , someone school shaggy in recording video. I've been meaning to say something, shaggy, do you think we could get some stills of your plants because who the fuck knows the way you jerk around with that camera. so could we please have some high quality stills of your grow?


Yeah, I've got a picture camera, so I can do that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahahahahahaha!! he said roots, lol.. sorry to tell you the news greenie, but them roots probably look more sad than the sprouts. ..... poor roots


If you had been paying attention instead of trolling, you would have read or heard that I already got a peak at the roots, and they were huge a week ago. They are probably at least 3x that length if not longer now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you had been paying attention instead of trolling, you would have read or heard that I already got a peak at the roots, and they were huge a week ago. They are probably at least 3x that length if not longer now.


BS... pull up one of them sprouts and wake up to reality.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Dude, nobody will even see them lil fucking things...Oh please stop bro youre killing me. I get up every day and looook forward to reading your nonsence for the laughs but ?
> 
> I have to wonder, are you realy this stupid or are you doing this shit for attention or? You just that fucking dumb. Dont get mad but I have to ask.


I already told everyone. I'm doing it because I grow weed for different reasons. The reason my grow doesn't look like ANYone's is because I'm looking to make better shit than just optimal conditions can provide.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you had been paying attention instead of trolling, you would have read or heard that I already got a peak at the roots, and they were huge a week ago. They are probably at least 3x that length if not longer now.


if YOU had payed attention instead of trolling, your plants wouldn't look like shit right now...... poor little sprouts


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> BS... pull up one of them sprouts and wake up to reality.


Hell no. They are in too deep. I already transplanted two, because of where the were in relation to where the fan needed to go. And one of them had WAAAY bigger roots than I expected. So I know that shits doing even better now. They grow like 2mm a day on top, where do you think all the real growth is  I'm stretching roots, but the plant will shoot up soon.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if YOU had payed attention instead of trolling, your plants wouldn't look like shit right now...... poor little sprouts


You mean if I had paid attention to the trolls? You think if I started spending money my grow would be better? I'm doing what I'm doing for why I do it. You'll see the results in the end.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> where do you think all the real growth is


not in this journal, that's for sure. if that's real growth, then you suck at growing dude.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You mean if I had paid attention to the trolls? You think if I started spending money my grow would be better? I'm doing what I'm doing for why I do it. You'll see the results in the end.


nothing to do with spending money greenie. you just don't know wtf you are doing


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I already told everyone. I'm doing it because I grow weed for different reasons. The reason my grow doesn't look like ANYone's is because I'm looking to make better shit than just optimal conditions can provide.


Wowie this is an instant classic. Keep em coming finmildew i belieeeeve in you!!


----------



## 420southwest (Jan 5, 2013)

Seriously, I'm curious as to why you put them all in one tub to start with. Please explain. Thanks.

Also, perhaps you could snap the lid down on that tub to prevent light leaks. During dark time, it could double as a white trash coffee table or similar. See, growing AND decorating advice! No wonder you stick around.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 5, 2013)

tthat bud looks like it was microwaved....i seriously wake up every day and check this thread first thing when i get on the cpu just for the lulz, i started plants like on weds and they are already bigger than these ones lol


----------



## C Cat (Jan 5, 2013)

Why are 9/10 people in this thread bashing him? Kinda makes me sick,I thought riu was a bit more friendly and helpful.He said hes growing this for his own reasons? Maybe he dosnt have alota cash and room to grow in or decent plants to start I'd just like to see more people being helpful. But with 11,000+ posts youd think you would learn a little something fin 

~C that Cat?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I won't be "taking a chance at cutting roots". I HAVE to chop some roots. It won't be that bad though, they'll be fine.


At least youll be able to see the roots getting tangled with that clear tub you have


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

C Cat said:


> Why are 9/10 people in this thread bashing him? Kinda makes me sick,I thought riu was a bit more friendly and helpful.He said hes growing this for his own reasons? Maybe he dosnt have alota cash and room to grow in or decent plants to start I'd just like to see more people being helpful. But with 11,000+ posts youd think you would learn a little something fin
> 
> ~C that Cat?


What am I supposed to have learned? To buy coco shit? To buy MORE fluorescents, instead of using a halogen I already have? Or was I supposed to learn to buy metal halides? Or maybe I should buy Ph strips right? Or what, what the fuck should I buy to "make this better". I'm growing this shit FOR MY OWN REASONS. You guys grow to fit charts you've been shown, and you buy fox farm because everyone tells you to. I know what I'm doing, and it's going to be fine. I'm not looking to have the prettiest weed. I'm looking to have the BEST weed.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They aren't THAT over nuted. They will be fine. Agreed this IS good advice, but I can't really take them outside (I don't want the neighbors to know I'm growing) and I can't just flush with that I've got now... The blanket rig I mean. That's just for any leaks that may come up. And marijuana is amazing.


You cant take them to your tub or shower in your moms appartment?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

C Cat said:


> Why are 9/10 people in this thread bashing him?


I guess you haven't followed the whole thread. if you did, you would know exactly why. also if you read the whole thread, you'd realize that everyone IS trying to help him


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I already told everyone. I'm doing it because I grow weed for different reasons. The reason my grow doesn't look like ANYone's is because I'm looking to make better shit than just optimal conditions can provide.


op·ti·mal (




p




t




-m




l)_adj._Most favorable or desirable; optimum

op·ti·mum (




p




t




-m




m)_n._ _pl._ *op·ti·ma* (-m




) or *op·ti·mums* *1. *The point at which the condition, degree, or amount of something is the most favorable.
*2. Biology-The most favorable condition for growth and reproduction.

*The only way your statement would make any sense is if you actually believe that the plant elders (ashes) will help them grow in less than optimal conditions. Im sure you know that your not growing in optimal conditions by now.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

C Cat said:


> Why are 9/10 people in this thread bashing him? Kinda makes me sick,I thought riu was a bit more friendly and helpful.He said hes growing this for his own reasons? Maybe he dosnt have alota cash and room to grow in or decent plants to start I'd just like to see more people being helpful. But with 11,000+ posts youd think you would learn a little something fin
> 
> ~C that Cat?


Did you see where he started the beans in rice?? Haha beans n rice lol maybe the next thread name? Thats why..how about when he put rice in his soil? How about the electrical fire thats about to start under his container? How bout when he said that the yellow light is turning his leaves yellow? How about ...................................................


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

C Cat said:


> Why are 9/10 people in this thread bashing him? Kinda makes me sick,I thought riu was a bit more friendly and helpful.He said hes growing this for his own reasons? Maybe he dosnt have alota cash and room to grow in or decent plants to start I'd just like to see more people being helpful. But with 11,000+ posts youd think you would learn a little something fin
> 
> ~C that Cat?


I thought the same thing at the beginning of his first journal for these things. Seems like a lot of hate but the more you read it turns from feeling sorry for him to feeling sorry for his plants. Then when people give good advice in a friendly manner he says something like "No they are totally healthy. They have been growing roots for 3 weeks!!" or some other ridiculous statement. Either way its fun to read and he enjoys the negative attention so its a win for all of us.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

C Cat said:


> Why are 9/10 people in this thread bashing him? Kinda makes me sick,I thought riu was a bit more friendly and helpful.He said hes growing this for his own reasons? Maybe he dosnt have alota cash and room to grow in or decent plants to start I'd just like to see more people being helpful. But with 11,000+ posts youd think you would learn a little something fin
> 
> ~C that Cat?


Everybody has tried over and over again. This dude is beyound help. Fricken window licker that he is, he belives he is doing the best he can so, fuck it...Let it ride. Besides, its funnier this way...LOL


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> My "graduating class" was 2 people  and the other guys GPA said 0.0 because of an error... So TOP of my class  . But they gave us diplomas from our real schools, so we probably got included in our classes and shit.


BaaaaHaaaaaHaaaaa! Baahahahahahaaaaaaa. You da man finn...you da man. That poor other guy lol if hes reading this hes got to be so embarressed! Dont worry man, a wins a win


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 5, 2013)

nice still alive . . ..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

Finn, how high are you going to hang the halogen above the "canopy"?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> op·ti·mal (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ashes will be less optimal conditions, but better growth. Higher Ph,etc. And other things I am doing like providing extra heat, that will work even though it is not "optimal" conditions. And when I say "optimal" which I'm pretty sure I put in quotes since the first time I said it, I mean shit YA'LL would consider optimal. And I am saying that your version of "optimal" is not my goal.


----------



## C Cat (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What am I supposed to have learned? To buy coco shit? To buy MORE fluorescents, instead of using a halogen I already have? Or was I supposed to learn to buy metal halides? Or maybe I should buy Ph strips right? Or what, what the fuck should I buy to "make this better". I'm growing this shit FOR MY OWN REASONS. You guys grow to fit charts you've been shown, and you buy fox farm because everyone tells you to. I know what I'm doing, and it's going to be fine. I'm not looking to have the prettiest weed. I'm looking to have the BEST weed.


Your an asshole,And you will have nothing close to "The BEST weed".

~C That Cat?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Finn, how high are you going to hang the halogen above the "canopy"?


Like hanging from the door or closet beam. So... Like 3 ft maybe 4 or 5 Idk how far it is.. And at the end of veg it will be removed completely, to let the plants think winter is coming. Then HPS will be the actual fall/winter light.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

C Cat said:


> Your an asshole,And you will have nothing close to "The BEST weed".
> 
> ~C That Cat?


now you're starting to understand


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

C Cat said:


> Your an asshole,And you will have nothing close to "The BEST weed".
> 
> ~C That Cat?


Just hang out then, or check back in four months to see how amazing the hash is that comes from this.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Like hanging from the door or closet beam. So... Like 3 ft. And at the end of veg it will be removed completely, to let the plants think winter is coming. Then HPS will be the actual fall/winter light.


you really don't understand how plant life works huh


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just hang out then, or check back in four months to see how amazing the hash is that comes from this.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL this is so pathetic i almost feel bad...no i dont...bahahaha


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What am I supposed to have learned? To buy coco shit? To buy MORE fluorescents, instead of using a halogen I already have? Or was I supposed to learn to buy metal halides? Or maybe I should buy Ph strips right? Or what, what the fuck should I buy to "make this better". I'm growing this shit FOR MY OWN REASONS. You guys grow to fit charts you've been shown, and you buy fox farm because everyone tells you to. I know what I'm doing, and it's going to be fine. I'm not looking to have the prettiest weed. I'm looking to have the BEST weed.


Hes growin the DANK DANK. If i take one piece of finn with me it will be calling my dank...the DANK DANK. Nice catch phrase finnagan, redundancy is working in your favor this time. Not like creating negetive pressure with your mouth sucking.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 5, 2013)

your moms gonna be mad when u ruin the carpet in that closet


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The ashes will be less optimal conditions, but better growth. Higher Ph,etc. And other things I am doing like providing extra heat, that will work even though it is not "optimal" conditions. And when I say "optimal" which I'm pretty sure I put in quotes since the first time I said it, I mean shit YA'LL would consider optimal. And I am saying that your version of "optimal" is not my goal.


Its not our version of optimal. Its the plants lol. Optimal for us regarding weed would be something like controlling veg times for perpetual grows. Using halogens is not optimal for the plant or you. Weed likes upper 70's according to science and experience so unless your using the halogen to heat your room up its pointless and causes issues like excess heat and possible safety hazards like fire. You dont need to add heat to mimic the sun. If you want to add another light to mimic the sun add a UVB light. That is usefull because your 1000w hps wont produce much to any and the areas that grow the best weed around the world have the highest concentration of UVB. I didn't bash on you for the rice because I have never heard anyone using it and you were transplanting soon. Who knows if it negatively affected them though cause your whole grow is off. If you would have transplanted them to OPTIMAL homes with OPTIMAL conditions and they would have taken off you could have said SUCK IT to the na sayers.

P.S. I still wouldnt use halogens for heating your grow room. There are much safer alternatives.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome 84 pages Of reading and still seedlings! must be a lot of viable information here...


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What am I supposed to have learned? To buy coco shit? To buy MORE fluorescents, instead of using a halogen I already have? Or was I supposed to learn to buy metal halides? Or maybe I should buy Ph strips right? Or what, what the fuck should I buy to "make this better". I'm growing this shit FOR MY OWN REASONS. You guys grow to fit charts you've been shown, and you buy fox farm because everyone tells you to. I know what I'm doing, and it's going to be fine. I'm not looking to have the prettiest weed. I'm looking to have the BEST weed.


Lol a car runs on gasoline. Would you put some Dr Pepper in it cause you had some in the fridge because its optimal for you? Same thing with weed Fin. Some things work and some don't. People use Fox Farms because it is a proven product and grows good weed out of the bag. People use Coco shit cause it grows good weed. People buy more flourescents or Metal Halides because you need alot of lumens to grow the BEST weed. People buy ph test strips because ph is probably one of the most important factors for weed. So yes you should have learned these things.. Ever heard of the saying "You cant make an omelete without breaking a few eggs"? This too is the same with weed if you want the BEST.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Awesome 84 pages Of reading and still seedlings! must be a lot of viable information here...


Really there is.. If they posted this in the Newb section alot of new growers wouldnt make the same mistakes and learn how important it is to take advise


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you really don't understand how plant life works huh


No, you don't


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Its not our version of optimal. Its the plants lol. QUOTE]No, it's not the plants version of optimal, that's what you are missing. You guys are attempting to make your plants super comfortable. Mine will be eventually, but right now they've got shit to do that will help them and their genetics in the long run.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Awesome 84 pages Of reading and still seedlings! must be a lot of viable information here...


Or a lot of trolls


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Lol a car runs on gasoline. Would you put some Dr Pepper in it cause you had some in the fridge because its optimal for you? Same thing with weed Fin. Some things work and some don't. People use Fox Farms because it is a proven product and grows good weed out of the bag. People use Coco shit cause it grows good weed. People buy more flourescents or Metal Halides because you need alot of lumens to grow the BEST weed. People buy ph test strips because ph is probably one of the most important factors for weed. So yes you should have learned these things.. Ever heard of the saying "You cant make an omelete without breaking a few eggs"? This too is the same with weed if you want the BEST.


I don't have the money to buy those things is my point. AND there are things that work JUST as well that can be used as an alternative if they are on hand. So go ahead and hop down off this dick.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't have the money to buy those things is my point. *AND there are things that work JUST as well* that can be used as an alternative if they are on hand. So go ahead and hop down off this dick.


agreed but your not doing any of these


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > Its not our version of optimal. Its the plants lol. QUOTE]No, it's not the plants version of optimal, that's what you are missing. You guys are attempting to make your plants super comfortable. Mine will be eventually, but right now they've got shit to do that will help them and their genetics in the long run.
> ...


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So go ahead and hop down off this 3'' dick.


Lol I forgot I was talking to a young kid and valid points do not work.. Allow me to rephrase Yo fool. I be hopping off yo dick dawg. What I be saying is yo alternatives is wack as fuck and dont be working.. What you need to be doin is scrapping yo whole shit and saving yo papper for some new shit Ya heard me? One love.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 5, 2013)

Did you just make all those videos on the same day and upload them over a period of time or what? Those things haven't gotten any bigger since you took them out of the rice.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 5, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Did you just make all those videos on the same day and upload them over a period of time or what? Those things haven't gotten any bigger since you took them out of the rice.


maybe . . .maybe its all just one troll kings winter fun


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

No no no.. The plant is working on its genetics right now. What he hasn't told us is this is a new strain of weed crossed with a potato. The tasty stuff stays under the mulch. Just watch Ok I'm done with the useless posts. Tried to help and now I've just jumped on the Fin bashwagon. Good luck Fin..


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Lol I forgot I was talking to a young kid and valid points do not work.. Allow me to rephrase Yo fool. I be hopping off yo dick dawg. What I be saying is yo alternatives is wack as fuck and dont be working.. What you need to be doin is scrapping yo whole shit and saving yo papper for some new shit Ya heard me? One love.


I'm not starting over. Shit's fine "yo".


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 5, 2013)

your citing your own rhetoric as proof of technique . . . . do you know what a fallacy is


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> your citing your own rhetoric as proof of technique . . . . do you know what a fallacy is


I'm not citing evidence. I just posted that so ya'll know how Shiva works. I've just been talking about Shiva lately, so I thought I'd post a video.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Does anyone want a phone number for inside the White House? [video=youtube;daa9lMZIpQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daa9lMZIpQk[/video]


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Samwell Seed Well said:
> 
> 
> > your citing your own rhetoric as proof of technique . . . . do you know what a fallacy is
> ...


We don't eat poisonous plants cause enough people in history ate it. Those people told their kids and so on. Not because the plants tell us not to. Then again that's no crazier than an invisible man in the sky listening to prayers and sending you to heaven or hell so believe what you want. It does help me understand your reasoning process with your plants though. They are telling you they are healthy as can be..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not starting over. Shit's fine "yo".


They are not fine.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

Poor plants, poor Shiva, neither get respected by gimphacky...claim to live for Shiva but you mutilate cannabis as if it were some sick ritual to get negative attention from online forums....dont you ever want to smoke the weed you attempt to grow? dont you want to grow real cannabis? Why dont you listen to others advice; you might learn something, instead of pretending like a child that you can grow......


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Poor plants, poor Shiva, neither get respected by gimphacky...claim to live for Shiva but you mutilate cannabis as if it were some sick ritual to get negative attention from online forums....dont you ever want to smoke the weed you attempt to grow? dont you want to grow real cannabis? Why dont you listen to others advice; you might learn something, instead of pretending like a child that you can grow......


Well said. I agree.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > Its not our version of optimal. Its the plants lol. QUOTE]No, it's not the plants version of optimal, that's what you are missing. You guys are attempting to make your plants super comfortable. Mine will be eventually, but right now they've got shit to do that will help them and their genetics in the long run.
> ...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Starting to think this guy believes his own lies.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

How reassuring!


Krondizzel said:


> Starting to think this guy believes his own lies.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> How reassuring!


Do I sense sarcasm?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

Noooo, not at alllll! Limpmaggot is a marijuana breeder and advocate according to the internet and if i read it, that means its true! He can change a plants genetics, just by talking to his god Shiva.... Real Talk... Run tell dat


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Hahahahaha, RUN TEL DAT. That reminds me, I could use a dose of Martin Lawrence. That guy is hilarious.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I mean shit YA'LL would consider optimal. And I am saying that your version of "optimal" is not my goal.


are you even aware that "optimal" does not exist in a vacuum?

what we consider optimal is whatever the plants consider to be optimal, something you are clearly not achieving with rice and halogen.

better growers than you or i have paved the way for success, simply roll down that road.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> are you even aware that "optimal" does not exist in a vacuum?
> 
> what we consider optimal is whatever the plants consider to be optimal, something you are clearly not achieving with rice and halogen.
> 
> better growers than you or i have paved the way for success, simply roll down that road.


Thank you UncleBuck. Those were the words I was looking for.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> are you even aware that "optimal" does not exist in a vacuum?
> 
> what we consider optimal is whatever the plants consider to be optimal, something you are clearly not achieving with rice and halogen.
> 
> better growers than you or i have paved the way for success, simply roll down that road.


Pshhh whatever, I'm just waiting to see finleys dank dank so i know how to properly jack up my setup. Dudes gonna change the game yo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Thank you UncleBuck. Those were the words I was looking for.


poor clancy failspam doesn't know how lucky he is to have a grower like you in here. the uniformity, vigor and beauty in that one pic you posted told me all i needed to know about how you grow. puts me to shame, and i do this for a living!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

I like how Buck has devoted his energy into helping skinfappy, while simultaneously making him look stupid for rejecting his valid information...Bravo Buck, well played....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> poor clancy failspam doesn't know how lucky he is to have a grower like you in here. the uniformity, vigor and beauty in that one pic you posted told me all i needed to know about how you grow. puts me to shame, and i do this for a living!


Are you talking about me?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 5, 2013)

no he calls fin clany . . i think


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I like how Buck has devoted his energy into helping skinfappy, while simultaneously making him look stupid for rejecting his valid information...Bravo Buck, well played....


its really a cat and mouse game , UB knows any actual extention of real help will be turned down so when he offers it he has a free pass to spite the dubious response


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> no he calls fin clany . . i think


I realize that, I am asking Buck if the grower he is referring to is myself.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 5, 2013)

ya i think so


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I realize that, I am asking Buck if the grower he is referring to is myself.


No I don't think so.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, this is an 88 page thread so I'm not certain but the way he described it is similar to a discussion him and I had before so I wasn't sure who he was talking about.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> We don't eat poisonous plants cause enough people in history ate it. Those people told their kids and so on. Not because the plants tell us not to. Then again that's no crazier than an invisible man in the sky listening to prayers and sending you to heaven or hell so believe what you want. It does help me understand your reasoning process with your plants though. They are telling you they are healthy as can be..


 There would be NO REASON not to eat poisonous plants, if they didn't tell us not to eat them. The poison itself IS the communication and reason you don't eat it. The poison is the way of the plant communicating to a mammalian brain "Fuck off!" Without that message (meaning without the poison), those plants would not be poisonous and would be fine to eat


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Poor plants, poor Shiva, neither get respected by gimphacky...claim to live for Shiva but you mutilate cannabis as if it were some sick ritual to get negative attention from online forums....dont you ever want to smoke the weed you attempt to grow? dont you want to grow real cannabis? Why dont you listen to others advice; you might learn something, instead of pretending like a child that you can grow......


I do not listen to others advice because most of it costs money. I don't know how much more clear I could be on that. But either way, my plants would be grown my way. Because I know what I'm doing. These plants will be awesome. You're just blind.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> There would be NO REASON not to eat poisonous plants, if they didn't tell us not to eat them. The poison itself IS the communication and reason you don't eat it. The poison is the way of the plant communicating to a mammalian brain "Fuck off!" Without that message (meaning without the poison), those plants would not be poisonous and would be fine to eat


I'm kinda lost with this post, although it sounder very poetic I'm don't know what u mean. Please explain a 
little less poetic please.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

We ain't blind dude, we seriously don't see anything impressive.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Noooo, not at alllll! Limpmaggot is a marijuana breeder and advocate according to the internet and if i read it, that means its true! He can change a plants genetics, just by talking to his god Shiva.... Real Talk... Run tell dat


The change doesn't come from talking to Shiva. It comes from everything you're telling me I'm doing wrong


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> what we consider optimal is whatever the plants consider to be optimal,.


You're completely wrong. Simple as that.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're completely wrong. Simple as that.


Negative. He's definitely not.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Here's that update again for anyone who missed it: [video=youtube;Mmn0nRBjgt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmn0nRBjgt8[/video]



I remember my first time'r


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> I'm kinda lost with this post, although it sounder very poetic I'm don't know what u mean. Please explain a
> little less poetic please.


POETIC?!?!??!? Wtf? The poison is the plant talking, same a the THC is the weed talking. You guys think: "God I'm high." I think: "My high is god." Period. Is that good enough?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> We ain't blind dude, we seriously don't see anything impressive.


Then why are you still here    I don't care what you think. Because of you guys, hundreds if not thousands of people will see my buds.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Run and tell that.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

omfg, seriously, you didn't run a timer for your first 2 grows? fail. you're quickly becoming the worst grower on RIU in my personal opinion. This entire thread is a joke.


----------



## bigbsharko (Jan 5, 2013)

Man, this 89 page thread is some awesome reading. I nearly pissed my self reading this funny stuff. Skin-Flappy you should make a TV show.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> poor clancy failspam doesn't know how lucky he is to have a grower like you in here. the uniformity, vigor and beauty in that one pic you posted told me all i needed to know about how you grow. puts me to shame, and i do this for a living!


Is the bud in question that frosted out beauty from earlier?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Then why are you still here    I don't care what you think. Because of you guys, hundreds if not thousands of people will see my buds.


Because, It's like watching one of those dumb criminal shows and laughing at a burglar getting stuck in a chimney. I'm seriously watching AMERICAS LAMEST GROWER on RIU right now just laughiiinnn and lauuugggiiin at all the retarded crap you say and do. Sometimes peoples lack of brainpower simply makes me laugh. Your stupid human tricks are a hoot dude.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

Umm blind? I saw all those pictures of the plants you allegedly grew! Horrible looking stuff! I like how you stand behind it, like ur proud to have grown them, at least u could have trimmed those swag plants... i could have done better with my anus.....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Because, It's like watching one of those dumb criminal shows and laughing at a burglar getting stuck in a chimney. I'm seriously watching AMERICAS LAMEST GROWER on RIU right now just laughiiinnn and lauuugggiiin at all the retarded crap you say and do. Sometimes peoples lack of brainpower simply makes me laugh. Your stupid human tricks are a hoot dude.


Nailed it!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> omfg, seriously, you didn't run a timer for your first 2 grows? fail. you're quickly becoming the worst grower on RIU in my personal opinion. This entire thread is a joke.


OHHHH NOOOO. What am I going to do?!?!? I respected your opinion so much before right? Now I'll just be crushed probably. I'll probably never post again


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

By a while, I meant like 40 min- 2hrs


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Here's some old buds  I'm gonna gone for a while again  [video=youtube;1RapfaL2Roo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RapfaL2Roo[/video]


Wow that looks like crap too? Is that a chewed up tennis ball or what?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I do not listen to others advice because most of it costs money. I don't know how much more clear I could be on that. But either way, my plants would be grown my way. Because I know what I'm doing. These plants will be awesome. You're just blind.


U at least have to get a cheap tea going. I mean come on friend. U have to go onto some sort of scavenger hunt for some of the shit if your broke. Kick this fucking grow into super charge man. Enough of the bull shit already. I feeling your speaking very defensively ans I'm afraid your plants may suffer.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder what plants do (genetically) when confronted with a prolonged 'less than ideal" growing environment


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> OHHHH NOOOO. What am I going to do?!?!? I respected your opinion so much before right? Now I'll just be crushed probably. I'll probably never post again


You don't respect my opinion? Okay, who's opinion do you respect? Do they respect you in return?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 5, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> I wonder what plants do (genetically) when confronted with a prolonged 'less than ideal" growing environment


Die, looks like.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> I wonder what plants do (genetically) when confronted with a prolonged less than ideal growing environment


They don't get hard like gangsters in the inner cities that's for sure. They suffer and don't produce what they are capable of.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> They don't get hard like gangsters in the inner cities that's for sure. They suffer and don't produce what they are capable of.


even if they are then provided " perfect" conditions?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Are you talking about me?


absolutely. i can get a nice green canopy like i saw from you every so often, but it's nowhere near the same.

i jizzed a little when i saw it. it was nice.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Here's some old buds  I'm gonna gone for a while again  [video=youtube;1RapfaL2Roo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RapfaL2Roo[/video]


Looks like oscar the grouch dismembered on a paper plate....where are the trichomes?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2013)

where are these pics you speak of?


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

bring on the bud porn!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> absolutely. i can get a nice green canopy like i saw from you every so often, but it's nowhere near the same.
> 
> i jizzed a little when i saw it. it was nice.


It's a piece of cake Mr Buck. Feel free to pick my brain for knowledge. I'll teach you what I know.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> bring on the bud porn!


Naw. This is Fin's thread not mine. I post bud porn on occasion so you'll have to keep your eyes open for it!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

So this is what cyber bullying is all about! Awesome!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're completely wrong. Simple as that.


i may be wrong about what i think the plants consider optimal, but the plants are never wrong. they know what they like.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

I think this is the canopy picture that Buck is referring to?



UncleBuck said:


> absolutely. i can get a nice green canopy like i saw from you every so often, but it's nowhere near the same.
> 
> i jizzed a little when i saw it. it was nice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

dangledo said:


> where are these pics you speak of?


krondizzel may be humble enough not to post it, but i'm not.

too bad he's a hydro guy and i like playing in the dirt. we can never be.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

^ That's one of my smaller grows. Nothing special.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> ^ That's one of my smaller grows. Nothing special.




........


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> krondizzel may be humble enough not to post it, but i'm not.
> 
> too bad he's a hydro guy and i like playing in the dirt. we can never be.


I play in water because I got plenty dirty in the dirt. I know a thing or two there but I simply prefer hydro. This is just a little modified water farm kit. 2 kits combined, 3 pumps to circulate the water, etc etc etc. Just a little test run on 1/2 in hoses and fittings. Next time on that kit, I'll roll 3/4" water lines for quicker circulating.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> ^ That's one of my smaller grows. Nothing special.


BeaUtiful! =rep


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

DeFoliate them!! hahahha J/k


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Also I ran a 12 outlet air pump for air stones in the bottom of each bucket. that controller to the right is where all the adjustments were made. No res, just active adjustments.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

Finnshaggy, what do you think about the pics of krondizzel's picture?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> DeFoliate them!! hahahha J/k


They get defoliated, don't worry. Slowly but surely, nothing aggressive.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 5, 2013)

its not what shiva would want is what he will say


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Also I ran a 12 outlet air pump for air stones in the bottom of each bucket. that controller to the right is where all the adjustments were made. No res, just active adjustments.


 mad props!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Finnshaggy, what do you think about the pics of krondizzel's picture?


Think he will actually say anything positive? I think not lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't worry RIU, I wont fail you. I know a thing or two, love spreading the knowledge around. I suppose a picture says a thousand words so... there you have it. A basic hydro setup.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

i have one layer that looks promising right now, just a wee bit of supercropping needed and it might look somewhere near as nice as krondizzel's, only about half the size though and half the number of plants.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

I never supercrop.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyway, enough about me. Back to the Finshaggy show.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you guys really think you can teach this dip shit anything? He would clearly rather grow or kill some shitty herb. I already gave up on him. He will sit there and smoke some shitty herb and tell us how dank it is because of shiva.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Do you guys really think you can teach this dip shit anything? He would clearly rather grow or kill some shitty herb. I already gave up on him. He will sit there and smoke some shitty herb and tell us how dank it is because of shiva.


He has his head shivad in his ass.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> ........


hahaha sorry man


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> He has his head shivad in his ass.


I think he is a megalomaniac. Straight up.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 5, 2013)

Fin are you really going to drag this grow out for four months? I really don't think I can stay interested that long. 

I mean it's been great so far, When I log onto RIU this is the first thread I check. It really brightens my day to read all the funny crap people say/post

But can it really stay interested for four months..... I don't know... I am pretty A.D.D and that's asking a lot of me


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Fin are you really going to drag this grow out for four months? I really don't think I can stay interested that long.
> 
> I mean it's been great so far, When I log onto RIU this is the first thread I check. It really brightens my day to read all the funny crap people say/post
> 
> But can it really stay interested for four months..... I don't know... I am pretty A.D.D and that's asking a lot of me


Yep, I feel you there. I am getting rather bored here. Bout time to go check out a real grow journal.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;HzE5cHvvI-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzE5cHvvI-s[/video]


Still not impressed.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Fin are you really going to drag this grow out for four months? I really don't think I can stay interested that long.
> 
> I mean it's been great so far, When I log onto RIU this is the first thread I check. It really brightens my day to read all the funny crap people say/post
> 
> But can it really stay interested for four months..... I don't know... I am pretty A.D.D and that's asking a lot of me


Plenty of new people will show up, it's cool. ya'll gotta it going to strong to matter where you go.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

FINShaggy,
Share some life experience with us- something deep.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> FINShaggy,
> Share some life experience with us- something deep.


I don't dream at night, so I do it during the day. And... If everyone is thinking outside the box, there's a new box  And: The only dope worth shooting is [Insert name of any recent facist president]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> FINShaggy,
> Share some life experience with us- something deep.


I would like him to share a picture of a decent grow.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;6SNixfv1z_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SNixfv1z_U[/video]


I said decent. Try again please.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Gonna have to zoom in REAAAAAAL far!!! @ 20 seconds lol


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

hey finn.....youre a babbling baffoon..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Wait a second, are you just reposting the same crappy videos over and over? Now I see how you got your post count up. I'd like to contest your "marijuana EXPERT" title.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh and your whole house in gonna go up in smoke and flames dude...Run, run for your life...Or not!


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;vGRTKGYREUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGRTKGYREUU[/video]



AH Man Fin... I need your help!!

I followed your topping instructions video but I think I went over board?!?!

I mean.. I think I topped too much! you said she would have 2 not 8?!



Turned this bitch into Medusa 










oops sorry...forgot to post her butt...


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wait a second...W could make a million dollars..Togethr even Finn..Selling vids on how to grow weed!..PM me


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Wait a second...W could make a million dollars..Togethr even Finn..Selling vids on how to grow weed!..PM me


hahahahhaha


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

Im actualy starting to feel bad for...You Finn, yea you....Not the plants lil man...Maybe you should come my way and I could protect you from the eveil spirits...Or feed yea to um..LOL


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Sure looks like you are spamming a lot. Reported.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

I bet that camera is your only friend.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;hi6VAjalqk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi6VAjalqk8[/video]



It's kind of like watching paranormal activity


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I never supercrop.


i'm currently working with a bunch of cabinets i built years back when i was just banging out little plants, planning on rearranging when i move. i can make due now, but the low ceilings call for supercropping.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Saw that some people posted some stuff about their grows. Made me think, I'm gonna post my old grow here for ya'll. [video=youtube;VYi8w7TmlvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYi8w7TmlvU[/video]


Still hanging on to that one grow that one time? Nobody cares about ur swag sessions....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm currently working with a bunch of cabinets i built years back when i was just banging out little plants, planning on rearranging when i move. i can make due now, but the low ceilings call for supercropping.


Understandable. Gotta make due sometimes. You doing a cabinet CFL grow or a HID grow?


----------



## SkunkaDunk (Jan 5, 2013)

Interesting stuff...

When you get your current grow dialed in, will you be attempting the SCROY or SCROD method?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Still hanging on to that one grow that one time? Nobody cares about ur swag sessions....


  This grow is gonna be WAAAAYYY better than the old one. I'm just giving people something to look at besides ya'lls bickering.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

SkunkaDunk said:


> Interesting stuff...
> 
> When you get your current grow dialed in, will you be attempting the SCROY or SCROD method?


Which grower are you referring to?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

Fuck, had to scroll past 50 videos from shitsnappy to get to the good stuff! Let the banter continue....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This grow is gonna be WAAAAYYY better than the old one. I'm just giving people something to look at besides ya'lls bickering.


I keep seeing you post this but...........speculation doesn't mean shit, especially when u never grew any real herb swagman....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I keep seeing you post this but...........speculation doesn't mean shit, especially when u never grew any real herb swagman....


Does anyone else have a grow journal that they would like to share with me? PM me.


----------



## SkunkaDunk (Jan 5, 2013)

Sperm Gaggy


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Seriously, I've been reporting his posts. I think it would be a good idea if a moderator closed this journal.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;7MDTxDKxG9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MDTxDKxG9A[/video]


Why is it greenish? can you give details about your "peanut butter" recipe?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Does anyone else have a grow journal that they would like to share with me? PM me.


U can check out mine.... chewbertos secret garden...


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-nm9IBP8hY


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Why is it greenish? can you give details about your "peanut butter" recipe?


He dropped his screwdriver in his oil drain pan. No biggy.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> U can check out mine.... chewbertos secret garden...


Alright man, you should add me too.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

You remind me of that dude on Sat night live...You know...The one that does the skit..



LOOK WHAT I CAN DO!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 5, 2013)

This was done on a some what budget. Not the best but tried my best. I listened to a lot of people and did a lot of reading on other people's grow. Again this was from a broke mans grow.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> He dropped his screwdriver in his oil drain pan. No biggy.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> You remind me of that dude on Sat night live...You know...The one that does the skit..
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK WHAT I CAN DO!


Nope, you might as well post a video too lol


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

Look Sag, I even put you in my journal bro..Check it...We could be friends...Hehe


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok, my bad..Its Mad TV
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0zlTTJQcwk


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

NOOOOOOOO..Ok ten more ...OOOOOOOOOs


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 2468400View attachment 2468401
> This was done on a some what budget. Not the best but tried my best. I listened to a lot of people and did a lot of reading on other people's grow. Again this was from a broke mans grow.


I would smoke those nugs in a heartbeat. Looks krondiggity.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

I know you all watched that...Clasic!


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Ok, my bad..Its Mad TV
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0zlTTJQcwk


very appropriate. +rep


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey finn, the threads a little cluttered so i was wondering, what have you got brewing for when you transplant? Are you gathering all natural ingredients to amend your soil with? Any special ingredients to optimize the dank dank?


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

shaggy, does Shiva frown upon urinating on your grow- it contains nitrogen?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 5, 2013)

YAWN!















































Stop making me laugh with your pathetic grow ATTEMPTS.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I would smoke those nugs in a heartbeat. Looks krondiggity.


Thank u. Very good smoke, some of that og kush. I picked up a clone a while ago and decided to make a mother plant.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hey finn, the threads a little cluttered so i was wondering, what have you got brewing for when you transplant? Are you gathering all natural ingredients to amend your soil with? Any special ingredients to optimize the dank dank?


how about urine!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Understandable. Gotta make due sometimes. You doing a cabinet CFL grow or a HID grow?


got about 2500 watts of HID between various cabinets and another 1,000 watts of CFL spread out between moms, clones, and veggers. it's basically a juggling act, keeps things fun and fresh all the time. watering can be a pain in the ass though.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> YAWN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm starting to be interested. The bottom pic, the cake, is awesome. I love doing that lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Thank u. Very good smoke, some of that og kush. I picked up a clone a while ago and decided to make a mother plant.


Do you have a journal I can check out?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

i thought you were black.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Buck do you have a grow journal? I'd like to check it out if you do


----------



## kinetic (Jan 5, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PeyoteReligion again.





*


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought you were black.


See, shag...Im telling you..We can do this! Lets be friends and talk


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't have a grow journal. This is the a pic of her in flower. Sorry about sideways pic. Not the exact same bud but from same mother plant.View attachment 2468406


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought you were black.


Of course I am! Tis not me, I swear it


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PeyoteReligion again.
> 
> ...


I get the same message for you and him. I even get the "you must wait 24 hours before spreading more rep" or whatever message.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Don't have a grow journal. This is the a pic of her in flower. Sorry about sideways pic. Not the exact same bud but from same mother plant.View attachment 2468406


You'll have to get back to me. If that was a low budget grow, I'd be eager to see what you can do with a high budget setup.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Buck do you have a grow journal? I'd like to check it out if you do


not really a journal, just something i keep meaning to update.

about to start harvesting, might be worth checking in on soon enough.

https://www.rollitup.org/oregon-patients/483389-unclebucks-winter-wonderland.html

you can really see the improvement in my outdoor grow and read about the neighborhood kid ripper chronicles.

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/443060-portland-area-greenhouse-grow.html


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow buck, those are quite the number of pages. I'll read em and get back to you! Look forward to it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I keep seeing you post this but...........speculation doesn't mean shit, especially when u never grew any real herb swagman....


It's not speculation.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> shaggy, does Shiva frown upon urinating on your grow- it contains nitrogen?


Yes. That's unclean.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's not speculation.


You can stop posting anytime. We have taken over your thread with better grow journals, people with more experience, and more reputable people. Next time, post a poll so people can vote weather or not your grows suck. Numbers don't lie. Argue all you want but when 99% of the board tells you that your grows are terrible... That leaves me to believe that you are the 1%er.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes. That's unclean.


Then why do your plants look like they have been pissed on?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

I already posted good grow pictures, you guys are just ignoring them. You're comparing you HPS flowers, to my old fluorescent ones. When I already showed you some HPS flowers. But since you guys somehow see some pictures while ignoring others, I'll repost the HPS grows I was a part of. Which will be comparable to my current and first personal HPS grow. Meaning the first HPS I've used in MY OWN house, for MY OWN weed. But I HAVE used one before, you guys just keep ignoring it so you can talk shit. Because you're trolls, so that's what you're here to do. Pick and choose what you see, then talk shit about what you chose. But here ya go:


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I already posted good grow pictures, you guys are just ignoring them. You're comparing you HPS flowers, to my old fluorescent ones. When I already showed you some HPS flowers. But since you guys somehow see some pictures while ignoring others, I'll repost the HPS grows I was a part of. Which will be comparable to my current and first personal HPS grow. Meaning the first HPS I've used in MY OWN house, for MY OWN weed. But I HAVE used one before, you guys just keep ignoring it so you can talk shit. Because you're trolls, so that's what you're here to do. Pick and choose what you see, then talk shit about what you chose. But here ya go: View attachment 2468429View attachment 2468430View attachment 2468431View attachment 2468432View attachment 2468433View attachment 2468434View attachment 2468435View attachment 2468436View attachment 2468437View attachment 2468438View attachment 2468439View attachment 2468440View attachment 2468441View attachment 2468442View attachment 2468443View attachment 2468444View attachment 2468445View attachment 2468446View attachment 2468447View attachment 2468448


Still lookin' like crap. I wouldn't smoke it. I'd make hash with that crap.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes. That's unclean.


Pees unclean, how about dung?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Pees unclean, how about dung?


Don't give him any ideas. I don't want to have to show up on that journal and tell him again how lame his growing techniques are. I hate trolling, but this guy, man, I have to call a spade a spade. This guy cannot grow worth a crap.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

For some reason it won't let me post all the pics. I even tried renaming the files. So I guess I have to go back in the thread and find this shit.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Are you going to post anything good or are you going to keep posting these chewed up tennis ball nugs?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> View attachment 2463551View attachment 2463552View attachment 2463553View attachment 2463554This was my friends First grow ever, in which he used an HPS. I was a HUGE part of this grow, and I learned how to use an HPS properly from his "mistakes" View attachment 2463555View attachment 2463556View attachment 2463557View attachment 2463558View attachment 2463559View attachment 2463560View attachment 2463561View attachment 2463562View attachment 2463563View attachment 2463564View attachment 2463565View attachment 2463584


Well fuck. I found it, but it turns out it didn't let me post all the pictures last time either and I didn't even notice till now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Are you going to post anything good or are you going to keep posting these chewed up tennis ball nugs?


    You must have bad eye sight


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You must have bad eye sight


20/10 vision don't lie sucka.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> For some reason it won't let me post all the pics. I even tried renaming the files. So I guess I have to go back in the thread and find this shit.


You are so inept you can't even take a good picture. Those are such shitty pictures, I can hardly see that those trichomes are so far apart I could play frisbee in between them. Poor ladies...


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> See, shag...Im telling you..We can do this! Lets be friends and talk


Who grew that?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You are so inept you can't even take a good picture. Those are such shitty pictures, I can hardly see that those trichomes are so far apart I could play frisbee in between them. Poor ladies...


That's because there are no trichomes.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

Gonna try this one by one from tiny pic...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Gonna try this one by one from tiny pic...


Okay, that's looking much better. Now we are getting somewhere.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 5, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Who grew that?


Thats me sir. You can see my face in the flat screen


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


>


There you go Finshaggy, I knew you had something worth showing.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

Inept!...A few more!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys!!! Im triing to talk to this guy! Hold uo a min, would yea?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought you said your friend grew those?


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> There you go Finshaggy, I knew you had something worth showing.




You fucking stole that pic triing to be somebody elses shit...Wish on big guy!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> I thought you said your friend grew those?


Nope. I said me and my friend grew at his house. I said since the very beginning that I was a huge part of that grow.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Peyote > Finshaggy for sure.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nope. I said me and my friend grew at his house. I said since the very beginning that I was a huge part of that grow.


Lol, you weren't a part of shit. I knew those were bunk pics.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

This is my personal grow


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 5, 2013)

What a lie. . .the good pics are of the plants the guy who taught him to grew. That ain't your grow never was your grow and you know it


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Fin, give up man. You haven't produced anything worth bragging about.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


>


Cool


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

We aren't buying it Fin. Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn, I really didn't think I'd have to remove someone from my friends list but finshaggy you gotta go bro.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

My grow again




Fluorescent lights and reggie


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

I really don't like liars.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

I didn't even get to flower it all the way. Those are the same nugs as in this video, watch for more than 5 seconds  and you'll see the trichs in the video too   [video=youtube;1RapfaL2Roo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RapfaL2Roo[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I didn't even get to flower it all the way. Those are the same nugs as in this video, watch for more than 5 seconds  and you'll see the trichs in the video too   [video=youtube;1RapfaL2Roo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RapfaL2Roo[/video]


Seriously dude, stop trying. You fail. Don't quit your day job. For real.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

This was Tex Mex BRICK WEED SEEDS. And I grew them using SHITTY lights, and made DANK


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> *Seriously dude, stop trying. You fail. Don't quit your day job. For real*.


Are your eyes broken? You talk about my vision, look.. Read. Comprehend. Try it sometime.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 5, 2013)

Does fin have a watch?

The buds your buddy grew look ok. . . .your bud looks horrible


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is my personal grow


So is tiny nugs all you have to show? Anyone can grow little bowls with trichs. All your shit is only tiny little nugs STILL ON THE PLANT, which means after the dry when they shrank, the nugs were even smaller. You harvested not even a bunch of tiny little nugs, I have yet to see a main terminal like I posted earlier. Next time I hope you can pull some heavy weight.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 5, 2013)

This photo pretty much sums up this "Dank Dank" we keep hearing about.











Oh and congrats on having the most awkwardly cropped photos of buds ever. Either you suck at editing or you suck at editing out things that would prove they were other people's photos


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So is tiny nugs all you have to show? Anyone can grow little bowls with trichs. All your shit is only tiny little nugs STILL ON THE PLANT, which means after the dry when they shrank, the nugs were even smaller. You harvested not even a bunch of tiny little nugs, I have yet to see a main terminal like I posted earlier. Next time I hope you can pull some heavy weight.


Heheheheh... I was getting to that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes. That's unclean.


urinating is unclean but fresh manure is optimal?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> urinating is unclean but fresh manure is optimal?


I knew you were setting something like that up. Good point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


>


nice fingernails, +rep.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is my personal grow


note the hair in the bud, bottom right on pic.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> note the hair in the bud, bottom right on pic.


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> urinating is unclean but fresh manure is optimal?


I never said fresh manure. I said shit from Wal Mart  You're the one talking about taking fresh shit and "curing it" I never was a part of that discussion. I think Samwell was talking with you, or maybe you were talking to yourself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


oh, it could be worse. it's just not something i would show off. kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never said fresh manure. I said shit from Wal Mart  You're the one talking about taking fresh shit and "curing it" I never was a part of that discussion. I think Samwell was talking with you, or maybe you were talking to yourself.


www.zipit.com zip it, shush. just stop with your nonsense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never said fresh manure. I said shit from Wal Mart  You're the one talking about taking fresh shit and "curing it" I never was a part of that discussion. I think Samwell was talking with you, or maybe you were talking to yourself.


dude, unless you cook it into the soil for months, it's fresh. manure has to "cook" in the soil.*

my advice would be to stay away from the manure and go for the shake and feed if you're trying to save bucks. they worked great for my maters, curious to see how they'll work for cannabis. you could be a pioneer.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't just grow herb, I am growing a whole garden!















Shit I deleted most of my ripe pepper pictures. But here is when I made my hot sauces, all ready to cook.











And I leave you with some Hindu Kush


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice Peyote!!!! I'm diggin' that a lot! I can grow some mean herbs but I've never tried at anything else. Props.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

now it's on, peyote.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

You grew a doghouse?


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I didn't even get to flower it all the way. Those are the same nugs as in this video, watch for more than 5 seconds  and you'll see the trichs in the video too   [video=youtube;1RapfaL2Roo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RapfaL2Roo[/video]


Stil Shwag!*23241


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep, chewed up tennis balls.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You grew a doghouse?


that's a chicken coop, was meant to be a rabbit hutch but plans changed.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy holidays Finshaggy!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's a chicken coop, was meant to be a rabbit hutch but plans changed.


How exactly do you raise chickens? I've never looked into that. How many ppm of feed to you give them? Can you over nute them? heheheheh


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> How exactly do you raise chickens? I've never looked into that. How many ppm of feed to you give them? Can you over nute them? heheheheh


 Just give em whatever and chicken bone ash


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> now it's on, peyote.


You got me beat  I'm just building my chicken coupe right now, was thinking about posting a thread.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Just give em whatever and chicken bone ash


Hey finshaggy.. ever feed cat food to a chicken?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Just give em whatever and chicken bone ash


and rice. they handle the manure part all by themselves.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and rice. they handle the manure part all by themselves.


I was serious. How do you raise chickens? I'd pm you but it looks like you have been in trouble before  So I can't. So I have to ask here. I'd rather see an UncleBuck chicken raising journal over a Finshaggy grow journal any day.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 6, 2013)

Bout to have hella chickens! Like 6 at least come spring. I will start a thread in the gardening section come spring, I hope buck will hel with chicken advice


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I was serious. How do you raise chickens? I'd pm you but it looks like you have been in trouble before  So I can't. So I have to ask here. I'd rather see an UncleBuck chicken raising journal over a Finshaggy grow journal any day.


they're super easy, but not possible in alaska due to cold temps (unless you're willing to bring them in over the long winter).

basically, the breed we have is known for going "broody", aka just sitting around waiting to hatch eggs. so when one goes broody in the spring, we'll put some fertilized eggs under her (available from craigslist). once they hatch, we bring them inside with mama for two weeks or so and give them chick starter feed. once they're big enough and feathered out enough to handle the cool evenings, we kick them out. mama looks after them until they are big enough to help themselves.

that first night after mama abandons them is always so cute and tragic all at once. they will just hang out by mama's coop tweeting until we put them in their own coop. takes a few days until they learn, but after that it's all easy.

sometimes we give our chickens a bath. surprisingly, they love baths.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Baths? Wow, interesting!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

we own this thread now


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> we own this thread now


Straight up. Kinda nice without him around.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Straight up. Kinda nice without him around.


I've only ever been here for like 20 minutes at a time tops for the past 2 days. This isn't the first time


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've only ever been here for like 20 minutes at a time tops for the past 2 days. This isn't the first time


It's still kind of nice without you around.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Seriously, I've been reporting his posts. I think it would be a good idea if a moderator closed this journal.


You are really harshing the vibe here bud. Im sure you like dank but this thread is for the dank dank.please don't get it shut down.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> You are really harshing the vibe here bud. Im sure you like dank but this thread is for the dank dank.please don't get it shut down.


I've already spoken with a moderator about this. The thread continues for good reasoning that I respectfully agree with. This particular moderator spoke my language so I'm just fine with this thread continuing.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Incase anyone missed that update.


Nobody missed it. But nobody cared either.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> You are really harshing the vibe here bud. Im sure you like dank but this thread is for the dank dank.please don't get it shut down.


Oh yea I forgot about the dank DANK. That's much different than the dank. It's like, danker...bro!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I've already spoken with a moderator about this. The thread continues for good reasoning that I respectfully agree with. This particular moderator spoke my language so I'm just fine with this thread continuing.


Greenhorn?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

I must be eh?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

I didn't see anything worth viewing.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Got 2,000 views on this thread yesterday. Ya'll try to get 3,000 today, aright? We're off to a good start with 250. We're over 9k


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Got 2,000 views on this thread yesterday. Ya'll try to get 3,000 today, aright? We're off to a good start with 250. We're over 9k


Seriously? You're joking.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Got 2,000 views on this thread yesterday. Ya'll try to get 3,000 today, aright? We're off to a good start with 250. We're over 9k


too bad you don't get paid on views of this thread.

and if you somehow do, you're welcome for the $2.32, spammy.

someone come get me when spammy is done, this thread is much better without him.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Seriously? You're joking.


No, get to it. Post it other places or something. Invite people, whatever you have to do


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> too bad you don't get paid on views of this thread.
> 
> and if you somehow do, you're welcome for the $2.32, spammy.
> 
> someone come get me when spammy is done, this thread is much better without him.


You can just come back now. I'm going to watch Netflix. PEACE


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, get to it. Post it other places or something. Invite people, whatever you have to do


Nah I'm good. I'm chillin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You can just come back now. I'm going to watch Netflix. PEACE


thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks for the heads up.


Thank you for thanking him for the heads up that you got that you didn't know I also got. Scoooore. Thread take over.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

Dank Dank I shot just now, 3 strains currently 6 1/2 weeks..Also my little ones are 4 weeks from seed--- 2 strains.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

There we go....


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Thread take over.


I was gone for almost a half hour. What have ya'll been doing? That's a sad ass "takeover".


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Well... I've had enough of your nonsense. Everyone, it's been fun, but I'm gonna unsub. Later.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

Last thing before i vacate..... Some honest words of wisdom for you fin....That is my very first grow ever.... Don't get me wrong I have been in the game for many a years probably most of your life, I have been fortunate enough to grow up with talented cannabis enthusiasts and smoke some of the best dank dank in the world living in California.... but i never retained much technical information pertaining to growing, as i was always on the business side...now moving back to Colorado, i have found myself particularly unsatisfied with most herb i obtain, in other words, im a picky snob weed jerk and people hate dealing with me, so I realized i had no option to fail so i spent 6 solid months reading books articles forums yadayada, to give me my results... now i dont know if im doing that good, compared to? 

But what I had to do was ultimately take advice from people on here by weeding out bad information such as yours, so if you could spend more time researching rather than pretending to have viable marijuana info for everyone, i think we can all be better focused toward success.. thanks


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

Wait! Dont go.......just kidding lets drop this turd


Krondizzel said:


> Well... I've had enough of your nonsense. Everyone, it's been fun, but I'm gonna unsub. Later.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

i'm sticking around. i wanna see what the sprouts look like and if we can save them.

hey clancy, can you provide us some closeups? still photos? it might help us help you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sticking around. i wanna see what the sprouts look like and if we can save them.
> 
> hey clancy, can you provide us some closeups? still photos? it might help us help you.


thread moved a lot today  I fell pages behind. I said the hell with it and just clicked on most recent post.  did I miss anything good?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sticking around. i wanna see what the sprouts look like and if we can save them.
> 
> hey clancy, can you provide us some closeups? still photos? it might help us help you.


Bless your soul Buck, Bless your soul....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thread moved a lot today  I fell pages behind. I said the hell with it and just clicked on most recent post.  did I miss anything good?


Your like a child that wonders into a movie and wants to know, whats going on... jk lots of good counseling, i think fin might be coming aroind soon.... bwahahahahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thread moved a lot today  I fell pages behind. I said the hell with it and just clicked on most recent post.  did I miss anything good?


spammy re-spammed photos and videos, other people posted photos of good bud, ritual spammy education attempts, mild trolling.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thread moved a lot today  I fell pages behind. I said the hell with it and just clicked on most recent post.  did I miss anything good?


My subtle trolling.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NNNNEEEEWWWW UPDATE: [video=youtube;9AV7odUWMZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AV7odUWMZw[/video]


No bed time story? Jack and the beanstalk maybe? No good night tuck in? Not even a goodnight.......dont let the spidermites bite???
Finn, what the heck man?You gotta show em love bud. Your going to stress them out, they dont even know whats going on yet. Wheres the love?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Check this out. It's me and my friend fuckin with Miami PD  [video=youtube;XnZeop4kIUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnZeop4kIUU[/video]


Howd you "fuck with Miami PD"? Kinda looks like two broke ass wannabe ganster punks giggling after seeing a cop car while at a light. What did you do to fuck with them? Did you turn up the crappy stereo in that beater your drivin in and giggle at them? Ya you guys are hardcore. FAIL


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

How is an 11 second video of you closing a closet door an update? I wanted to see if they grew any bigger.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> My subtle trolling.


We knew you couldn't leave, none of us can look away


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

So we invented a sweet new drinking game last night:
Everyone rolls a die or picks a card and the player with the lowest card or roll goes first and other players go in clockwise order from that person. Ties are settled by a reroll or redraw.
Players then take turns reading fins tag cloud and have to drink for every term left when they laugh or smile. Fun stuff.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 6, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/607570-possible-disease-insufficiencies.html

Is this fin seeking help?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/607570-possible-disease-insufficiencies.html
> 
> Is this fin seeking help?


&#8203;...........


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> We knew you couldn't leave, none of us can look away


Its like watching texas chainsaw massacre! Hes scaring the hell out of everybody watching with every new update! I cant wait until the killer torches the seedlings with the flamethrower halogen work lamp. AAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!! Here he comes, run for your lives little babies.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> So we invented a sweet new drinking game last night:
> Everyone rolls a die or picks a card and the player with the lowest card or roll goes first and other players go in clockwise order from that person. Ties are settled by a reroll or redraw.
> Players then take turns reading fins tag cloud and have to drink for every term left when they laugh or smile. Fun stuff.


Id be white girl drunk bro, ive been laughing at Finn and Buck since this started. Its great to read when your having a bad day, i dont feel so bad when i see Finns plants!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm waiting for the halogen to enter the equation. should be some good stuff


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Howd you "fuck with Miami PD"? Kinda looks like two broke ass wannabe ganster punks giggling after seeing a cop car while at a light. What did you do to fuck with them? Did you turn up the crappy stereo in that beater your drivin in and giggle at them? Ya you guys are hardcore. FAIL


No, just turned up the stereo. Then followed him


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> How is an 11 second video of you closing a closet door an update? I wanted to see if they grew any bigger.


Then watch the day time ones.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Since this is my first time EVER using a timer, I'm going to post the three timer video together. The two old ones and the NEW update for this morning. [video=youtube;Mmn0nRBjgt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmn0nRBjgt8[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;9AV7odUWMZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AV7odUWMZw[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;iu2ij_XSGKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu2ij_XSGKs[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

The last one is the new one.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Now for more pictures of old buds I grew. All will be pics from reggie seed grown with fourescent lights.












More on the way


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Still more coming.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Look at the buds in this post, they are the SAME EXACT buds in this video on this plate  [video=youtube;1RapfaL2Roo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RapfaL2Roo[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm gonna go watch some Netflix. Be back soon


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, just turned up the stereo. Then followed him


The ol' Soggy Bay! Ever go to the boat ramp at B point on Columbus day and watch the fights?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;iu2ij_XSGKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu2ij_XSGKs[/video]


I'm really not saying this to be a dick, but you need to sort them out they are looking rough already mate, you need to pot them up in some little starter pots in some decent soil or substrate because for them to be looking that rough and unhealthy already is just warning signs of what's to come.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;iu2ij_XSGKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu2ij_XSGKs[/video]


Holy necrotic tissue Batman! I'm gonna go say a word for those poor rape bait sprouts.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

why do them sprouts look so stiff? looks like if I was to flick it with my finger, it would shatter in to pieces.





poor, poor sprouts


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why do them sprouts look so stiff? looks like if I was to flick it with my finger, it would shatter in to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably that unnecessarily large fan that's in the bin.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> The ol' Soggy Bay! Ever go to the boat ramp at B point on Columbus day and watch the fights?


No, I was never there for Columbus day. I was only there for 3 months, look up "Darrin McGillis", he ran for governor and shit in Florida, and used to work for Menudo... And he was my land lord and lived with us    It was terrible


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I'm really not saying this to be a dick, but you need to sort them out they are looking rough already mate, you need to pot them up in some little starter pots in some decent soil or substrate because for them to be looking that rough and unhealthy already is just warning signs of what's to come.


They're fine. Just watch, stop giving me shopping lists.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It's probably that unnecessarily large fan that's in the bin.


I like how he says in the video....."most of em got good growth last nite."...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I was never there for Columbus day. I was only there for 3 months, look up "Darrin McGillis", he ran for governor and shit in Florida, and used to work for Menudo... And he was my land lord and lived with us    It was terrible


^^^^^By the way, there will be videos of THIS up eventually too.^^^


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why do them sprouts look so stiff? looks like if I was to flick it with my finger, it would shatter in to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to say it, but we might have a case of a stunted plant. I hope I'm wrong,but I haven't seen much growth at this point.
theres a lot of things that can be done, but why say it. Don't think the op wants to listen to any one. So many cheap or free methods to fix those plants or sprouts or what ever were calling them after2 weeks. I feel like crying, but I know that crying wont help our situation out here.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, just turned up the stereo. Then followed him


Is that white spec twelve cars up the cop?? I cant even see the cop, your blind. All i see is two wannabe gangsters with a stolen stereo in their crapmobile get cut off by a black truck. Maybe if the crapmobile had a decent engine in it you could keep up with the fuzz, maybe next time............... FAIL


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They're fine. Just watch, stop giving me shopping lists.


Stop saying that friend. We as a community has options that have to do with little to no money. I'm getting the feeling your just a lazy 20 year old. I hate to say that but I don't know what else to think. I'm a little scared to tell u the truth.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Stop saying that friend. We as a community has options that have to do with little to no money. I'm getting the feeling your just a lazy 20 year old. I hate to say that but I don't know what else to think. I'm a little scared to tell u the truth.


Then you tell me and I'll tell him.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Stop saying that friend. We as a community has options that have to do with little to no money. I'm getting the feeling your just a lazy 20 year old. I hate to say that but I don't know what else to think. I'm a little scared to tell u the truth.


every post of truth or lie gives shaggy another 3cents from google, so he doesnt care , as well talk amongst ourselves about his failures hes just sitting back at his min wage mall job giving people whooping cough , as the cents roll in, 

one post of ?unknown response at a time

the guy gets paid more from drama then actually being insightful or factual or interesting

famous for being stupid and im glad to watch, 

this journal and im sure subsequent journals will be a highlight of the green rush of trend jumping trustafarians(not really though in this case more like po-afarians) cashing in in any way possible on with the entertainment of their idiocy . . like jackass but youtube/google/RIU grower

and not nearly as original or entertaining, just pathetic, like old local access tv shows(conditional depending on if you lived in a very pro TV suburbanite area which is like every so im sure some understand, basically youtube before internet and shit)


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> every post of truth or lie gives shaggy antoehr 3cents from google, so he doesnt care , as well talkamongst ourselves about his failures hes just sittign back at his min wage mall job giving people whooping cough , as the cents roll in one post of ? at a time
> 
> the guy gets paid more from drama then actually being insightfull or factual or interesting
> 
> famous for being stupid and im glad to watch, this journal and im sure subsequent journals will be a highlight of the green rush of trend jumping trustafarians(not really though in thsi case more like po-afarians) cashingin in any way possible on with the entertainment of their idiocy . . like jackass but youtube/google/RIU grower


Is this really true? The money thing and all?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Could you see them (TV) putting on a reality tv show about forum boards?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Is this really true? The money thing and all?


ya google rollitup.org:fin shaggy's google check and you will find threads here where he talks about his small, but none the less paycheck for self internet prostitution of himself and MMJ industry . . .



Krondizzel said:


> Could you see them (TV) putting on a reality tv show about forum boards?


reality T.V will do anything these days . . . .who knows . . but i doubt any production would give the real life trailer park boy a job, more like copy his persona and design a character and back ground . . .writers have less ego


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya google rollitup.org:fin shaggy's google check and you will find threads here where he talks about his small, but none the less paycheck for self internet prostitution of himself and MMJ industry . . .


He can believe his own lies, I don't have to "buy into" them.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;iu2ij_XSGKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu2ij_XSGKs[/video]


Did you cover your stolen dirt in stolen mulch??


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Did you cover your stolen dirt in stolen mulch??


I dunno about stolen, looks like he robbed a campground fire pit if anything.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> He can believe his own lies, I don't have to "buy into" them.


all he has to do is pretend to be the character he is . . . . and coming from a very couch hippy town i have meet many like him, and they are not as uncommon as you think . . .self delusional yes . . . .believes his lies no . . he thinks we all believe him and that he is some sort of shaman . . thats the delusion,


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Id post 100 times a day on his threads if he would sign a contract to spend that money on his plants..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> all he has to do is pretend to be the character he is . . . . and coming from a very couch hippy town i have meet many like him, and they are not as uncommon as you think . . .self delusional yes . . . .believes his lies no . . he thinks we all believe him and that he is some sort of shaman . . thats the delusion,


Very well put.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2013)

IDK Fins This is what I'm seein'

[video=youtube;j4JOjcDFtBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4JOjcDFtBE[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> I hate to say it, but we might have a case of a stunted plant. I hope I'm wrong,but I haven't seen much growth at this point.
> theres a lot of things that can be done, but why say it. Don't think the op wants to listen to any one. So many cheap or free methods to fix those plants or sprouts or what ever were calling them after2 weeks. I feel like crying, but I know that crying wont help our situation out here.


They're fine. Stop worrying.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They're fine. Stop worrying.


We are past being worried. We are confident they will fail.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Is that white spec twelve cars up the cop?? I cant even see the cop, your blind. All i see is two wannabe gangsters with a stolen stereo in their crapmobile get cut off by a black truck. Maybe if the crapmobile had a decent engine in it you could keep up with the fuzz, maybe next time............... FAIL


You mean the car right next to us      [video=youtube;XnZeop4kIUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnZeop4kIUU[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Same road we followed the cop on. Rolled a blunt while driving  [video=youtube;WC0N8N1ap60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC0N8N1ap60[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Stop saying that friend. We as a community has options that have to do with little to no money. I'm getting the feeling your just a lazy 20 year old. I hate to say that but I don't know what else to think. I'm a little scared to tell u the truth.


 You just don't know what I'm doing.  You're being quick to judge. Just listen to me, and wait to see what happens.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Same road we followed the cop on. Rolled a blunt while driving  [video=youtube;WC0N8N1ap60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC0N8N1ap60[/video]


Your homeboy is talented if he can roll a blunt and drive at the same time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya google rollitup.org:fin shaggy's google check and you will find threads here where he talks about his small, but none the less paycheck for self internet prostitution of himself and MMJ industry . . .
> 
> 
> 
> reality T.V will do anything these days . . . .who knows . . but i doubt any production would give the real life trailer park boy a job, more like copy his persona and design a character and back ground . . .writers have less ego


 I don't pimp my shit, ya'll do


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> all he has to do is pretend to be the character he is . . . . and coming from a very couch hippy town i have meet many like him, and they are not as uncommon as you think . . .self delusional yes . . . .believes his lies no . . he thinks we all believe him and that he is some sort of shaman . . thats the delusion,


Name one lie. And I know you guys don't believe me about Shiva, you don't even read everything I say probably. You're all just using a drug to get high, there's no way you could really understand what's going on until that is not true anymore.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You just don't know what I'm doing.  You're being quick to judge. Just listen to me, and wait to see what happens.


Quick to judge? These things have been not growing for a while now. We are going to wait and see though.. I look at this journal before I even look at mine. Oh and please done roll blunts and drive. Endangering other people on the road is not something to brag about If you drive anything like you grow you should be paying extra attention. 10 &2 Finny boy!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> We are past being worried. We are confident they will fail.


So confident that you decided to stay even though you said like last night you were ditching this thread   What happened to the unsub?  Am I just too much fun?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Your homeboy is talented if he can roll a blunt and drive at the same time.


He can. It's right there in the video.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 6, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> IDK Fins This is what I'm seein'
> 
> [video=youtube;j4JOjcDFtBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4JOjcDFtBE[/video]


Booo! 

Ithaca? my girlfriend tells me horror story's about towns around there 
http://www.freerepublic.com/~behindliberallines/


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You just don't know what I'm doing.  You're being quick to judge. Just listen to me, and wait to see what happens.


We know what your doing. Your trying to grow. Just like most of us. Only difference is most of us will listen and consider using good advice.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

There was a post on Twitter my sister showed me. The first one said "If you can't drive with yo knees, and do something else with your hands, YOU AIN'T SHIT!", 20 something minutes later, next post "This is the worst Christmas EVER" 15 minutes later (or something like that): "Guys, I totaled my car."


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Is this really true? The money thing and all?


I hope it is true, i dont care. The more popular and acceptable medical marijuana becomes, the better it is for the legalization initiative. Id get cable to watch a reality weed show. Then every other damn house in the United states would be growing and id be happy and self medicated. No more tylenol, just smilin yall  you cant tell me you didnt like that texas rhyme i made for you Finn.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Quick to judge? These things have been not growing for a while now.


They hardly just hit 2 weeks. Ya'll are trippin, ad haven't even seen what's going to happen yet. This thread is only like 9 days old.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Eh, tylenol works for a headache and that is about it. tylenol doesn't do a thing for my anxiety/adrenaline problem.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> We know what your doing. Your trying to grow. Just like most of us. Only difference is most of us will listen and consider using good advice.


See, that's where you are completely wrong. I'm not trying to grow like ya'll. I'm doing something that I can prove only with results. If I say it now, you'll all just call me crazy the whole time. If I wait till I can prove it, then I can prove it.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> See, that's where you are completely wrong. I'm not trying to grow like ya'll. I'm doing something that I can prove only with results. If I say it now, you'll all just call me crazy the whole time. If I wait till I can prove it, then I can prove it.


We're waiting for you to prove yourself.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> We're waiting for you to prove yourself.


Gonna take 4 months. I make hash, and will breed when I first see a male plant. I'm not here to grow my plants once and be done. Or even just to grow plants and be done. There is a lot coming out of this.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Booo!
> 
> Ithaca? my girlfriend tells me horror story's about towns around there http://www.freerepublic.com/~behindliberallines/
> http://www.freerepublic.com/~behindliberallines/


Some people are afraid of a socially and politically active community. Ithaca is a great place.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2013)

The wealth and diversity of the community is nothing to ashamed of


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> The wealth and diversity of the community is nothing to ashamed of


OH, that's for sure. There are some characters around here that's for sure. That's what makes em who they are.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 6, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Some people are afraid of a socially and politically active community. Ithaca is a great place.


"Grass roots," she exclaimed


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2013)

The current chief tends to keep a lower profile. However, the current Mayor is so steeped indentity politics that, when a white police officer shot a black convicted felon and suspected drug dealer in self-defense, the Mayor attended the drug dealer's funeral.

True story lol just happened a few years ago. 

The dealer tried to run over plain clothed officer when they tried to arrest him in a bust. The officer shot the man to death this happened in downtown.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> We are past being worried. We are confident they will fail.


im sure one or so females will make it, stress at a early age tends to induce males, so maybe just one and it will grow, we have seen a green fin shaggy plant it just looked like shit with a node every 7 inches . . . . a node not a branch . . like a skinny lean kids all stretched out


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> "Grass roots," she exclaimed


They have a huge music festival Grass Roots which is a family event although drugs are prevalent.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Eh, tylenol works for a headache and that is about it. tylenol doesn't do a thing for my anxiety/adrenaline problem.


I dont know much about that, but i assume medicating with weed helps you. I hope your somewhere its allowed, it should be allowed everywhere.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> im sure one or so females will make it, stress at a early age tends to induce males, so maybe just one and it will grow, we have seen a green fin shaggy plant it just looked like shit with a node every 7 inches . . . . a node not a branch . . like a skinny lean kids all stretched out


A node every 7? Ha, I have mine down to a knuckle (1" or so)


----------



## kinetic (Jan 6, 2013)

Ithaca is a pretty cool area if your gf had horror stories she must be quite the conservative. Theu wven have there own currency and the mayor is pro cannabis.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I dont know much about that, but i assume medicating with weed helps you. I hope your somewhere its allowed, it should be allowed everywhere.


I DO NOT CARE if it is not allowed. It makes me feel better. I don't need a doctor to prescribe me the stuff. I know it works and I can go get it off the shelf.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> A node every 7? Ha, I have mine down to a knuckle (1" or so)


ya my shit clusters up close, this is my trickiest plant she always throws a wrench at me, but dang grape foral perfume goldballs are nice!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> The current chief tends to keep a lower profile. However, the current Mayor is so steeped indentity politics that, when a white police officer shot a black convicted felon and suspected drug dealer in self-defense, the Mayor attended the drug dealer's funeral.
> 
> True story lol just happened a few years ago.
> 
> The dealer tried to run over plain clothed officer when they tried to arrest him in a bust. The officer shot the man to death this happened in downtown.


I saw cops trying to get a murderer out of his house like a week and a half ago. The cops had like a tank and shit. [video=youtube;2XjCmzumaiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XjCmzumaiw[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Other than the slight nute burn (based off the claw and burned tips), looks perfect.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya my shit clusters up close, this is my trickiest plant she always throws a wrench at me, but dang grape foral perfume goldballs are nice!


I was growing with fluorescents. I have an HPS this time too


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Other than the slight nute burn (based off the claw and burned tips), looks perfect.


ya i have been going real low on her, maybe i nee dto lwoer it even more . . . my RH is like 30 too, need to stop exhausting, i think or something i got to spend i night doing it


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ithaca is a pretty cool area if your gf had horror stories she must be quite the conservative. Theu wven have there own currency and the mayor is pro cannabis.


horror stories about neighboring towns like Norwich -- she loves Ithaca. "blah blah blah..waterfalls," shes saying from across the room.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I was growing with fluorescents. I have an HPS this time too


it will help produce much better buds but if you cant get the plant to produce tight inter node length you wont yield big


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Name one lie. And I know you guys don't believe me about Shiva, you don't even read everything I say probably. You're all just using a drug to get high, there's no way you could really understand what's going on until that is not true anymore.


Sorry to burst your bubble Fin but Shiva is just another made up deity. You choose to talk about Shiva instead of all three of the main deities of Hinduism because stoners have turned Shiva into a hippie. Far from the truth but I learned a long time ago that changing peoples religious ideas is futile and people follow the faith of their parents/culture or whatever suits their lifestyle like you have. I study all religions as a hobby so when you banter on about it I laugh. As far as weed and religion is concerned yes but not as you might believe.. Google "Sacred Poison, Divine Rapture" if you want a little insight. Ask yourself a question.. What most likely came first? Man one day had thoughts of afterlife, god, and all the other nonscense and then used drugs to attune their mind to the more spiritual OR man accidentally stumbled upon mind altering substances and in their fucked up state started creating god? Occam's Razor Fin... Among competing hypotheses, the one that makes the fewest assumptions should be selected.
Not to turn this into a religion thread but im tired of hearing about Shiva lol.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya i have been going real low on her, maybe i nee dto lwoer it even more . . . my RH is like 30 too, need to stop exhausting, i think or something i got to spend i night doing it


Well, I like the RH at 30 for bloom. What happens though, since the air is dry, the plants will drink more water. You have to back off on the nutes a bit because they want the water and drink a bit more of it and if they are forced to drink the nutes as well. 

Just a little thing I figured out one time with the same low RH/low ppm nutrient burn. I literally had to run em at lower than normal numbers, especially if you have a 30 RH in Veg, then they will drink tons of water. 

Just my experiences.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> horror stories about neighboring towns like Norwich -- she loves Ithaca. "blah blah blah..waterfalls," shes saying from across the room.


My band played Norwich a few years ago. It turned out to be a skin head music festival. I had no idea till we started playing I thought it was a regular metal show....

A dude put his hand out and and I shook it 
" like a Ni**er" inm his own words and it only went down hill from there we played a set then packed up and bounced. NEVER been back there


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2013)

we even skipped getting paid


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fins when you gonna fin-ish this one up by baking them with your new HPS


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 6, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> we even skipped getting paid


F'ing nuts! We call it norhole. Shes from New Berlin


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like you're watering them to much. Is there drainage from this plasic tote you are using?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> F'ing nuts! We call it norhole. Shes from New Berlin


A buddy from college lived in New Berlin before he came to work down here with me. She might kno him is she is in her 20's


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 6, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Fins when you gonna fin-ish this one up by baking them with your new HPS


Hes got the halogen for that! BTW, Fin whats the deal with high-noon?


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 6, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> A buddy from college lived in New Berlin before he came to work down here with me. She might kno him is she is in her 20's


yeah shes 25


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

I think cfl's you can buy from walmart would be a better option than halogens don't you think? There's proof on the board that the cheap cfl's can produce but I have yet to see a halogen grow worthy of a thumbs up.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> yeah shes 25


Its a small world after all lol I bet she does know him


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I think cfl's you can buy from walmart would be a better option than halogens don't you think? There's proof on the board that the cheap cfl's can produce but I have yet to see a halogen grow worthy of a thumbs up.


Lol.
What are your thoughts Fin?


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 6, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Its a small world after all lol I bet she does know him


Without a doubt.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 6, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Without a doubt.


were you and your band playing at Beatles in norhole, she wants to know?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble Fin but Shiva is just another made up deity..


You don't even know what you're talking about. The deity Shiva is just a personified description of the Natural phenomenons around marijuana. Not only "being high", but EVERYTHING that has to do with marijuana was simply called "Shiva" in the past. It's not a made up person in the sky, it's a marijuana cult that has been doing this for over 3,000 years


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Lol.
> What are your thoughts Fin?


Fin is trying to replicate the heat of the sun with a halogen because weed grows the best in 110+ temps.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Fin is trying to replicate the heat of the sun with a halogen because weed grows the best in 110+ temps.


Look at Africa. They have weed trees and shit.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;VAlBvxjApf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAlBvxjApf4&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]

i'm smelf smart... i self smarted myself 

I love this one, dis how Fin roll.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

All ya'll on here, I bet one of you understands 4chan. Someone should share this there. Or a few people should.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> [video=youtube;VAlBvxjApf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAlBvxjApf4&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]
> 
> i'm smelf smart... i self smarted myself
> 
> I love this one, dis how Fin roll.


That episode is fuckin hilarious. Jail is actually the only time I read books though. I don't read outside of jail because then I won't have any good ones to read in jail. Except the Rig Veda, and Bibles and stuff. I still read those.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;zWCBghizQUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWCBghizQUs[/video]


I am the liquor.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You don't even know what you're talking about. The deity Shiva is just a personified description of the Natural phenomenons around marijuana. Not only "being high", but EVERYTHING that has to do with marijuana was simply called "Shiva" in the past. It's not a made up person in the sky, it's a marijuana cult that has been doing this for over 3,000 years


Ya I heard you say that but your wrong. Shiva is a Hindu deity also know as "The Destroyer" or "The Transformer". Like I said, stoners turned him into a hippie. Allow me to educate you If you look at the original Hindu drawings of Shiva he looks stoned.. Why you ask.. Because the correct way to meditate on the 'Anja Chakra' in yoga is by staying in a state of asleep and awake so he looked chinky eyed. Paintings more recently have even added in a chillum and a third eye. Dont tell me he is the god of marijuana Fin. That makes you sound so ignorant. Your avatar is this Shiva I speak of. Obviously not anything like the original but hell Jesus is painted as a white man when obviously he wasn't. I know you wont believe me or even research it cause it would shatter your stoner world but keep it to yourself. You don't need any other reason for people to tell you that your doing it wrong on this forum.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Ya I heard you say that but your wrong. Shiva is a Hindu deity also know as "The Destroyer" or "The Transformer". Like I said, stoners turned him into a hippie. Allow me to educate you If you look at the original Hindu drawings of Shiva he looks stoned.. Why you ask.. Because the correct way to meditate on the 'Anja Chakra' in yoga is by staying in a state of asleep and awake so he looked chinky eyed. Paintings more recently have even added in a chillum and a third eye. Dont tell me he is the god of marijuana Fin. That makes you sound so ignorant. Your avatar is this Shiva I speak of. Obviously not anything like the original but hell Jesus is painted as a white man when obviously he wasn't. I know you wont believe me or even research it cause it would shatter your stoner world but keep it to yourself. You don't need any other reason for people to tell you that your doing it wrong on this forum.


Spoken like a true champion.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Look at Africa. They have weed trees and shit.


Oh I didnt know you were growing an African strain of weed. What strain is it?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> [video=youtube;zWCBghizQUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWCBghizQUs[/video]
> 
> 
> I am the liquor.


Can you smell it? Smell what Mr. Lahey. They way the shit clings to the wind.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Ya I heard you say that but your wrong. Shiva is a Hindu deity also know as "The Destroyer" or "The Transformer". .


You miss the whole point of that. Shiva is marijuana, which must be destroyed by fire to bring forth its creation of Shiva in your mind. Marijuana is Shiva, and Shiva is creative destruction. Like "The Good Father", Shiva is the man who grows old as he passes knowledge and wisdom down to his child. Shiva is so much more than you see.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Oh I didnt know you were growing an African strain of weed. What strain is it?


Where did I say I was growing African weed? Go ahead and find that quote for me.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job we be smokein weed, stoned and mellowed out on this here forum, cuz if we were a bunch of drunks, we would be fightin and shit, telling each other off all the time.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 6, 2013)

Are you to blame Fin?
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/607667-potential-set-up.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> Good job we be smokein weed, stoned and mellowed out on this here forum, cuz if we were a bunch of drunks, we would be fightin and shit, telling each other off all the time.


Yeah, because that's never what happens on this thread  We've gotten almost 2k views on this thread today


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Are you to blame Fin?
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/607667-potential-set-up.html


No. But you should link my thread in there, and say that there is halogen advice here.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You miss the whole point of that. Shiva is marijuana, which must be destroyed by fire to bring forth its creation of Shiva in your mind. Marijuana is Shiva, and Shiva is creative destruction. Like "The Good Father", Shiva is the man who grows old as he passes knowledge and wisdom down to his child. Shiva is so much more than you see.


Thats what Shiva means to you Fin cause your a stoner.. Shiva could also be the god of demolition. They destroy buildings for new ones to be built. So much room for interpretation. Its like the telephone game. They start it out (earliest known Hindu artifact was from 28,500BC.. Not 3000 years ago as one of their deities and in 2013 it morphs into a god of weed. Believe what you want. I won't argue with you cause you are going off of personal faith and delusion and I am going off of facts and the two don't mix. Just know this.. Your Shiva is probably pissed at you for neglecting her fruits as you are.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No. But you should link my thread in there, and say that there is halogen advice here.



Just did, done, that for ya.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Needs to change this it is wrong, hey mods just this once, he's not worthy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Thats what Shiva means to you Fin cause your a stoner... going off of personal faith and delusion and I am going off of facts and the two don't mix. .


No, I read the fucking vedas. This isn't shit I made up. This is written Hindu tradition  You guys are just blind as fuck   And where did you get your "facts"? Google


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> View attachment 2469251
> 
> Needs to change this it is wrong, hey mods just this once, he's not worthy.


Worthy? Is this your religion?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Where did I say I was growing African weed? Go ahead and find that quote for me.


Once again your ignorance is shown. Weed grows in Africa because those strains have evolved to handle that climate. Thats why if you paid attention to other threads and learned you would see that people suggest growing indoor strains indoor because they are designed for it. If you grow an outdoor strain that is built to handle high humidity(tropical) in a low humidity climate indoors it will not flourish. If you put an indoor plant in Africa type temps(your halogen) it will not flourish. I know you will say you have read every journal on here and are willing to show be your subs but read them again. Where is the best place to grow weed? Emerald Triangle in Northern Cali.. Why? Perfect climate for potent weed.. Class dismissed


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Worthy? Is this your religion?


Yea, pretty much.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> View attachment 2469251
> 
> Needs to change this it is wrong, hey mods just this once, he's not worthy.





Finshaggy said:


> Worthy? Is this your religion?


Im referring to the title given by the site based on post count allow and nothing else. If it was based on your experience or grows your title would be Little Yellow No Grow or sparsey sparse or some shit like that.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Are you to blame Fin?
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/607667-potential-set-up.html





Finshaggy said:


> No. But you should link my thread in there, and say that there is halogen advice here.





Curiosity2 said:


> Just did, done, that for ya.


Dammit, fell for it, Spammy got me spammin for him now.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Look at Africa. They have weed trees and shit.


The weed trees ive seen there are all stretched out and lanky lookin  sounds better than your last grow though ill give you that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Once again your ignorance is shown. Weed grows in Africa because those strains have evolved to handle that climate.


ALL Cannabis, Sativa or Indica. Comes from Middle-Eastern regions. It IS in their genetics. So, chill out


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> I&#8217;m referring to the title given by the site based on post count allow and nothing else. If it was based on your experience or grows your title would be &#8220;Little Yellow No Grow&#8221; or &#8220;sparsey sparse&#8221; or some shit like that.


I know how to grow weed. And how to do everything else that has to do with weed. What's you're point? You wish you were me or what?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> ALL Cannabis, Sativa or Indica. Comes from Middle-Eastern regions. It IS in their genetics. So, chill out


wrong . . .as per usual


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Two Updates today... [video=youtube;iu2ij_XSGKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu2ij_XSGKs[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I know how to grow weed. And how to do everything else that has to do with weed. What's you're point? You wish you were me or what?


if your plants and product is any indication of skill, you are not a grower . . maybe a grow ho but thats it

and least you haven't proven yourself to be knowledgeable about horticulture, you have proven yourself to be shameless growing self promoter . .aka grow ho


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;EgUvYSCNxJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgUvYSCNxJg[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wrong . . .as per usual


No. Indica literally means: From India. And Sativa was just more like Pakistani and Afgani.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I know how to grow weed. And how to do everything else that has to do with weed. What's you're point? You wish you were me or what?


 Ohhhh Hellll Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No. Indica literally means: From India. And Sativa was just more like Pakistani and Afgani.


your original generalization is wrong . . . .i dont care what the familia or species or what ever the names means in latin or shit

there is a basic understanding of botany and classification of cultivar that you do not have in order to understand anything to do with hybridization of cannabis from indica and sativa


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> your original generalization is wrong . . . .i dont care what the familia or species or what ever the names means in latin or shit


So you don't care about the facts, you just care about the past 20-40 years of development. I understand. That's what this whole thread is.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So you don't care about the facts, you just care about the past 20-40 years of development. I understand. That's what this whole thread is.


the plant traveled to the north american continent and south american a lot longer then 20-40 years ago dip shit . . . . . lets not forget china is not the middle east either, if you understood anything about acclimatization to weather and environment over generations . .yadda yadda yadda genetic drift . . and you are lost at THE, so i dont expect you to understand 


(add dunce hat for fin shaggy to observe)


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I read the fucking vedas. This isn't shit I made up. This is written Hindu tradition  You guys are just blind as fuck   And where did you get your "facts"? Google


Yes Google is one way to research papers that aren't easily attained because they aren't books. I didnt learn anything about Hinduism from kids on forums though. I also learned alot taking World Religions 1&2 in college or books I have read such as Our Religions or The World's Religions. Im not saying that marijuana hasnt been used in religion. Im saying Shiva is not the god of weed. Bhanga or translated to hemp is mentioned in the Veda. So is soma and jangida which were also sacred herbs with mind altering substances. Ok no more religion talk. Your out of your league.. Back to these badass plants of yours.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

hey spammy, i just messaged you on FB and accepted about half a dozen friend requests from your female friends. just a heads up!

best of luck on your grow, buddy.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I know how to grow weed. And how to do everything else that has to do with weed. What's you're point? You wish you were me or what?


Every day since I found your Journal Ive been wakening and saying Dear Lord I want to thank you for not letting me turn out like Fin. Hesjust a poor little unemployed kid that has nothing in life but his sick little plants and his so called internet fame. Please bless him so that someday he may get off the drugs and make a better life for himself and help him so he stops having all those delusions and please lord dont let all this cyber bulling turn him into some kind of mass killer like all the other poor kids that get bulled." Amen.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the plant traveled to the north american continent and south american a lot longer then 20-40 years ago dip shit . . . . . lets not forget china is not the middle east either, if you understood anything about acclimatization to weather and environment over generations . .yadda yadda yadda genetic drift . . and you are lost at THE, so i dont expect you to understand
> 
> 
> (add dunce hat for fin shaggy to observe)


Maybe you should learn to read. I said they all STARTED, and it is in their GENETICS


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> Every day since I found your Journal I&#8217;ve been wakening and saying &#8220;Dear Lord I want to thank you for not letting me turn out like Fin. He&#8217;sjust a poor little unemployed kid that has nothing in life but his sick little plants and his so called &#8220;internet fame&#8221;. Please bless him so that someday he may get off the drugs and make a better life for himself and help him so he stops having all those delusions and please lord don&#8217;t let all this cyber bulling turn him into some kind of mass killer like all the other poor kids that get bulled." Amen.


Amen to that!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Maybe you should learn to read. I said they all STARTED, and it is in their GENETICS


yep, and i'm black.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Yes Google is one way to research papers that aren't easily attained because they aren't books. I didnt learn anything about Hinduism from kids on forums though.. Im not saying that marijuana hasnt been used in religion. Im saying Shiva is not the god of weed. Bhanga or translated to hemp is mentioned in the Veda. So is soma and jangida which were also sacred herbs with mind altering substances. Ok no more religion talk. Your out of your league.. Back to these badass plants of yours.


Shiva IS the god off weed, you're stupid for believing what you ound on Google. Soma is different, soma is what the gods drink to be gods. Marijuana is what Shiva gave us marijuana according to hindu myth. You're acting like you know something. I'm out my league.  I'm positive you have no idea what you're talking about   Maybe you should go read a Veda, and get off Google.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> and please lord don&#8217;t let all this cyber *bulling* turn him into some kind of mass killer like all the other poor kids that get _*bulled*_." Amen.


Couldn't have saud it better myself. Just a bunch of internet cyber bull


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Maybe you should learn to read. I said they all STARTED, and it is in their GENETICS


Lol thats like saying all weed is the same strain cause there had to be the first strain. Selective breeding changes genetics. Plants dont look back and say "Oh ya 1000's of years ago I could handle that so I still can."


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> hey spammy, i just messaged you on FB and accepted about half a dozen friend requests from your female friends. just a heads up!
> 
> best of luck on your grow, buddy.


True identity leak. Just tell me to piss off if you don't care about your identity linked with facebook and this grow site, some people don't care, but I do. No facebook for me thank you.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> True identity leak. Just tell me to piss off if you don't care about your identity linked with facebook and this grow site, some people don't care, but I do. No facebook for me thank you.


Has RIU been used as evidence before?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> True identity leak. Just tell me to piss off if you don't care about your identity linked with facebook and this grow site, some people don't care, but I do. No facebook for me thank you.


no, i started a flnshaggy account on facebook and have been tricking his friends into friending me then doing wildly inappropriate things under his name.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

Tags down below..... hilarious... just discovered them....instant happiness....k thanks


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Shiva IS the god off weed, you're stupid for believing what you ound on Google. Soma is different, soma is what the gods drink to be gods. Marijuana is what Shiva gave us marijuana according to hindu myth. You're acting like you know something. I'm out my league.  I'm positive you have no idea what you're talking about   Maybe you should go read a Veda, and get off Google.


Why did you erase the fact that I learned about Hinduism from College courses and published books? Oh because that makes me look more educated than you on the subject.. Sorry stupid question

My actual reply just in case you accidentally mis quoted me..
"Yes Google is one way to research papers that aren't easily attained because they aren't books. I didnt learn anything about Hinduism from kids on forums though. *I also learned alot taking World Religions 1&2 in college or books I have read such as Our Religions or The World's Religions.* Im not saying that marijuana hasnt been used in religion. Im saying Shiva is not the god of weed. Bhanga or translated to hemp is mentioned in the Veda. So is soma and jangida which were also sacred herbs with mind altering substances. Ok no more religion talk. Your out of your league.. Back to these badass plants of yours."


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Why did you erase the fact that I learned about Hinduism from College courses and published books? Oh because that makes me look more educated than you on the subject.. Sorry stupid question
> 
> My actual reply just in case you accidentally mis quoted me..
> "Yes Google is one way to research papers that aren't easily attained because they aren't books. I didnt learn anything about Hinduism from kids on forums though. *I also learned alot taking World Religions 1&2 in college or books I have read such as Our Religions or The World's Religions.* Im not saying that marijuana hasnt been used in religion. Im saying Shiva is not the god of weed. Bhanga or translated to hemp is mentioned in the Veda. So is soma and jangida which were also sacred herbs with mind altering substances. Ok no more religion talk. Your out of your league.. Back to these badass plants of yours."


your college education pales in comparison to spammy's prison GED.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> your college education pales in comparison to spammy's prison GED.


Stupid me!!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, and i'm black.


And I'm an ape


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

i'm a fish.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Has RIU been used as evidence before?


 If this kid was to go killing (lets hope everyone on here is not like that, god bless the innocent) and they seized his computer, looked at his internet activity, found out what was going on here. The FBI would pull all the IP address and the next day the FBI would be knocking on your door. You can be charged for cyber bulling.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm a fish.


I know..I've been trying to breath under water.. I dont understand though. Its in my genetics!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> If this kid was to go killing (let&#8217;s hope everyone on here is not like that, god bless the innocent) and they seized his computer, looked at his internet activity, found out what was going on here. The FBI would pull all the IP address and the next day the FBI would be knocking on your door. You can be charged for cyber bulling.


please dont bring that trash paranoia in here, as it would be BS, Fin propagates his own fan base


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=finshaggy


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 6, 2013)

Just out of curiosity Fin how old are your seedlings now? I see people saying about them not growing surely they can't be more than a day or two old?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> "Shiva is not the god of weed."


  I don't care about what you learned at College because guess what, everyone in India seems to think Shiva is the god of weed  And you can't blame them because their religious texts (the vedas) have told them so for thousands of years Ask a Sadhu Naga, or any Shaivite in general


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

smoking it in rituals does not make the religion about weed . . . thats like saying Christianity is about wine drinking because Jesus turned water to wine

but im sure since you are so versed you can porive exmaples of veda tranlations . . . .


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> please dont bring that trash paranoia in here, as it would be BS, Fin propagates his own fan base


Im not picking a fight just adding my 2 cents. Your IP address is just like your address to your house or your john henry signature. All your internet activity is recorded under that address. Think your being smart using your computer on somebody elses internet connection, think again. Your MAC address belongs to your computer or device and that can be linked to you as well. Theres no hiding from them if they want you unless you give up technology and move into the woods.

The pictures you guys post then quickly delete, I suppose you think they are deleted do you?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

not a single investigator, in your scenario, if they knew how to read would find fin a victim in this . .so stop playing him as one . . .

WEED SHOULD BE LEGAL FUCK THE PO PO AND FUCK THE DEA FBI AND ALL THAT SHIT, i got lawyers and im legal and the gov or any ofter agency can suck my taint

if you act like the gov has a right to make it illegal then your apart of the problem, overgrow the drug war


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Rastas been smoking for the wrong reason. Praise the Shiva!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

no he tried that religion first when he got busted but it was already over turned in courts

fin choose shiva because he could manipulate its practices into his habits and instead of smoking hes becoming like shiva or something . . . .bunch or pretentious BS


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> If this kid was to go killing (let&#8217;s hope everyone on here is not like that, god bless the innocent) and they seized his computer, looked at his internet activity, found out what was going on here. The FBI would pull all the IP address and the next day the FBI would be knocking on your door. You can be charged for cyber bulling.


They could probably get him on murder/molestation charges for what he's doing to those seedlings.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> please dont bring that trash paranoia in here, as it would be BS, Fin propagates his own fan base


True, but there is alot of cyber bulling going on here. My dad just calls it bullshitting tho cuz he doesn't know what cyber is.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Here you go Fin.. One of the many articles that say the exact same thing.

Cannabis in India dates back to the time of Vedas. In Atharva Veda, Cannabis is referred to as bhang. It was believed to prevent one from disease and even for a longer life! The Ayur Veda mentions that the physicians of ancient India have long been using Cannabis to treat diseases and medical problems.
An important mention of Cannabis in the old Vedas and other books is for use of it in worshipping of the deity Shiva(Hindu god for transformation).
Shiva Shankar , Shiva or Bholenath is the oldest known godhead figure in the world. Devotees of Shiva sometimes meditate by drinking a milk and cannabis mixture prepared by priests (Bhang). Holy Saints and other devotees endlessly seek it as a way to achieve the spiritual oneness with Shiva. It is widely accepted amongst Hindus that Shiva takes Bhang. According to folklores Shiva being the God of Gods drinks Dhatura, bhang to ingest all these poison to make safe the earth & its people safe.
Cannabis has been an integral part of Tantra Yoga. In many practices of this yoga intoxicating drink containing *bhang or Cannabis *is consumed in order to liberate oneself. The ritual marks following the law of Shiva. Before consuming this herb a mantra: "*Bhava na sana hridayam*" is chanted, which means: "may this *sana* (Sanskrit for Cannabis) be a blessing to my heart." Till this date every year on Shivratri (a festival in India in which deity Shiva is worshipped), and Holi,Cannabis is consumed in various forms to mark the surrender to lord of yoga.
A drink is made from the leaves and buds of cannabis, which is very intoxicating and helps to escalate the spirit of the festivity. It is consumed without any restriction.
Bhang is believed to be a sister of the Mother Ganges (a holy river and a Goddess in India). A local folk song goes like:
"Gang Bhang Dono Bhen Hai, 
Rehti Shivji Ki Sang. 
Charan Karne KI Gang Hai,
Bhajan Karne Ki Bhang." 

It means the river Ganges and Bhang (cannabis) are sisters and both have abode in Shiva's head. The water from the river Ganges is considered pious among Hindus and offered to the deity Shiva. When this water from Ganges is poured over a Shivalingam (a form of Shiva in the guise of a phallus shaped black stone) at a Temple and Bhang is consumed by the devotee so they can mediate, be better able to sing hymns, achieve a blissful state and be like Shiva.

According to ancient Indian scriptures Soma, the Nectar of the Gods, is another form of Bhang. Bhang is made using cannabis leaves and milk, almonds, rose water and various other items. Bhang is also used as a synonym for the cannabis plant in some parts of India.
The ancient Vedic Hindus or Aryans, as they are referred to, knew the procedure to extract THC from the cannabis plant using milk. Soma is believed to be one of the oldest intoxicants known to man.

Cannabis was very significant for Lord Shiva. Hindus consider Bhang to be holy. It is allowed in the form of Bhang and Ganja but not in the form of alcohol. 
Due to religious and historical aspects Cannabis is an important aspect in Indian culture among Hindus.



It is not saying he is the God of Weed. Only that they smoke it to be like him cause he smoked it. Jesus is not the God of Wine but Catholics drink it cause he did..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> True, but there is alot of cyber bulling going on here. My dad just calls it bullshitting tho cuz he doesn't know what cyber is.


this is a public forum, just like taking LSD, you except the repercussions of your actions and the way fin treats others is how he is treated

there have been like 5 or 6 members who came in here early on and were disgusted then after they also tried to offer help, they were caste aside, as soon as you aren't brown nosing fins anus he turns into a little btich

only people being bullied here are the people trying to help this young man and his seedlings 

you cant rape the willing and you cant bully a person who purposely tries to create drama . . .fin has spent most of his adolescent life in one form of correction system, in and out of JV, the guy is a negative attention whore . .we are the victims, of his game not the other way around

he cries wolf . . .thats about it . .


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i started a flnshaggy account on facebook and have been tricking his friends into friending me then doing wildly inappropriate things under his name.


Holy crap too funny!!! Pm me stories plzzz!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> this is a public forum, just like taking LSD, you except the repercussions of your actions and the way fin treats others is how he is treated
> 
> there have been like 5 or 6 members who came in here early on and were disgusted then after they also tried to offer help, they were caste aside, as soon as you aren't brown nosing fins anus he turns into a little btich
> 
> ...


Well said Sam, you always bring it home.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> They could probably get him on murder/molestation charges for what he's doing to those seedlings.


Nice! Btw i seen cannabis corps live... nice name


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 6, 2013)

Fin, you really should take a second to look at other 2 week old seedlings from even... I don't know...google maybe

Compare to your's, And maybe you would get it


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 6, 2013)

i bet a few will survive the last update have zero growth but i thought a few looked slightly greener . . .only 2 weeks + to get em green, shiva would be proud


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

Whoever says finshaggy went to prison, has never been to the joint... people like finn don't come out of prison with his exaggerations and story telling, he would have been whacked just giving his car a bad name...


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Nice! Btw i seen cannabis corps live... nice name


Oh ya how were they, I've only seen cannibal corpse a few times


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Lol thats like saying all weed is the same strain cause there had to be the first strain. Selective breeding changes genetics. Plants dont look back and say "Oh ya 1000's of years ago I could handle that so I still can."


ALL marijuana is from the middle-east is my whole point. It can stand warm temperatures, ALL of it. That is how it grew for MILLIONS of years.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> smoking it in rituals does not make the religion about weed .


Shiva is the god of marijuana.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> True, but there is alot of cyber bulling going on here. My dad just calls it bullshitting tho cuz he doesn't know what cyber is.


Why does everyone keep saying "bulling". I know that all the shit you guys are talking is just bullshit. but the word is "bullying".


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Here you go Fin.. One of the many articles that say the exact same thing.
> 
> Cannabis in India dates back to the time of Vedas. In Atharva Veda, Cannabis is referred to as bhang. It was believed to prevent one from disease and even for a longer life! The Ayur Veda mentions that the physicians of ancient India have long been using Cannabis to treat diseases and medical problems.
> An important mention of Cannabis in the old Vedas and other books is for use of it in worshipping of the deity Shiva(Hindu god for transformation).
> ...


Do you really need me to go on Google before you believe me  I'll be right back with something for you.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 6, 2013)

Your my Idol Fin!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's the connection, I'm getting the marijuana creation myth next: "According to the Hindu mythology, whenever any devotee offers &#8216;ganja&#8217; to Lord Shiva, the &#8216;king of Gods&#8217;, it pleases Him. Interestingly, this relation between Lord Shiva and &#8216;ganja&#8217; is believed to be precious while upholding an individual&#8217;s physical health and emotional or psychological balance. A Hindu text titled &#8216;Rajvallabha&#8217; written in the 17th century states that this wish-gratifying drug was believed to have been acquired by men on earth for the welfare of all people. It further says that those who use it regularly are full of joy and without any distress"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

any updates, spammy? would love some nice, high quality still shots in neutral light.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey fin, no more updates? I might have missed something!


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 6, 2013)

Haha, DITTO


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why does everyone keep saying "bulling". I know that all the shit you guys are talking is just bullshit. but the word is "bullying".


Ya i tried clowning him abt bullshitting but i guess nobody got it


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

I found something on Google for ya bud. A quote from a book: Lord of Bhang... That means, God of Marijuana.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Here's the connection, I'm getting the marijuana creation myth next: "According to the Hindu mythology, whenever any devotee offers &#8216;ganja&#8217; to Lord Shiva, the &#8216;king of Gods&#8217;, it pleases Him. Interestingly, this relation between Lord Shiva and &#8216;ganja&#8217; is believed to be precious while upholding an individual&#8217;s physical health and emotional or psychological balance. A Hindu text titled &#8216;Rajvallabha&#8217; written in the 17th century states that this wish-gratifying drug was believed to have been acquired by men on earth for the welfare of all people. It further says that those who use it regularly are full of joy and without any distress"


Not disputing any of that. I'm disputing your claim that he is the god of weed. He is the god of gods so yes. He's the god of weed.. and grass.. and dirt and everything else.. He just happened to smoke weed cause I'm sure he was thought up while someone was high. You make it sound seem like all he's about is weed. Doesn't matter really. All religion is bullshit to me. I haven't believed in a god since I found out about science. I smoke weed cause it relaxes me and makes life less stressful. You smoke to please a god.. Do you!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I found something on Google for ya bud. A quote from a book: View attachment 2469527View attachment 2469528View attachment 2469529Lord of Bhang... That means, God of Marijuana.


 Yep you found something that said something about lord of weed and his more well known name lord of dance. You win. I like how they call the stories myths. Love religion!


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 6, 2013)

Its all a myth...Including fin!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Yep you found something that said something about lord of weed and his more well known name lord of dance. You win. I like how they call the stories myths. Love religion!


  Why did it take a Google search for you to admit it??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> See, that's where you are completely wrong. I'm not trying to grow like ya'll. I'm doing something that I can prove only with results. If I say it now, you'll all just call me crazy the whole time. If I wait till I can prove it, then I can prove it.


if you end up can't proving it, then will you tell us what it is you were trying to prove?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > Yep you found something that said something about lord of weed and his more well known name lord of dance. You win. I like how they call the stories myths. Love religion!
> ...


I'm not really admitting anything. Like I said.. He obviously is called lord of many things. Never heard of the dance. We didn't study religion out of a book about weed. So yes if you want to focus on his lesser known name because it fits you then go for it. I do expect you to be dancing around your plants to honor the Lord of Dance on your next update though.. On a serious note. Why do you believe something that's called a myth? I know you know what myth means and if your going to use that book as evidence for being the god of weed you can't exempt the fact that him eating weed was a myth.


----------



## bigbull52 (Jan 6, 2013)

so..... how are your plants looking now..... 

Every one was saying I was an idiot for getting Halogens, even though they are 250watts, and the CORRECT light spectrum of 2700k. Even though its not the spectrum they require for veging, the 2700k is beneficial as long as I have the correct 5000k bulbs, which I do. 
26 watt 5000k cfls. 200 watts worth. I will have a total of almost 700 watts hitting my three little baby girls


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you end up can't proving it, then will you tell us what it is you were trying to prove?


Duh


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

bigbull52 said:


> so..... how are your plants looking now.....


It's kinda hard to wade through all the BS on here and see the video updates. They are stunted, yellowing, and the leaves are looking a bit on the crispy side.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I'm not really admitting anything. Like I said.. He obviously is called lord of many things. Never heard of the dance. .


Oh my god. Are you serious. You don't know ANYTHING about Shiva if you haven't heard him called the lord of the dance. He dances on the demon of ignorance. Like I am right now


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

bigbull52 said:


> so..... how are your plants looking now.....
> 
> Every one was saying I was an idiot for getting Halogens, even though they are 250watts, and the CORRECT light spectrum of 2700k. Even though its not the spectrum they require for veging, the 2700k is beneficial as long as I have the correct 5000k bulbs, which I do.
> 26 watt 5000k cfls. 200 watts worth. I will have a total of almost 700 watts hitting my three little baby girls


I haven't even turned the halogen on yet.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 6, 2013)

those plants look so bad...yellow and necrotic haha..if you even know what that means..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Duh


I'll hold you to your word


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy definitions:

Yellow = Green

Necrotic = Dank, Dank


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

here's another one fin

halogen = extra crispy dank dank


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here's another one fin
> 
> halogen = extra crispy dank dank


The KFC popcorn crispy nugs


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

clancy, i would not wait to transplant. get those things into some nice soil ASAP, they're begging for it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> clancy, i would not wait to transplant. get those things into some nice soil ASAP, they're begging for it.


They're fine


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Oh ya how were they, I've only seen cannibal corpse a few times


Yea ive seen cannibal corps too a few times... cannabis was awesome, i prefer them over new cannibal.... i like chris barnes CC more than corpsegrinders stuff


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They're fine  [video=youtube;EgUvYSCNxJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgUvYSCNxJg[/video]


You live by the airport?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

I heard finshaggy does a good impression of a new Yorker...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> They're fine





CannabisCorps said:


> You live by the airport?







I think he does live by the airport. I can hear jets in the background taking off, lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't give him any video counts, I just come in to see what other people are saying. If he was sending it up I don't think _everyone_ would be saying it looks bad. Doesn't sound like they're real green at all. 

Fin can you put up a screen shot because allot of people refuse to hit play....


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think he does live by the airport. I can hear jets in the background taking off, lol


Really? All i can hear ARE the jets.


----------



## bigbull52 (Jan 6, 2013)

Im completely new to growing, but didnt you say those plants are a few weeks old already....? and they are only and inch out of the soil?


mulch.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 6, 2013)

bigbull52 said:


> Im completely new to growing, but didnt you say those plants are a few weeks old already....? and they are only and inch out of the soil?


Bingo!!!! Welcome to RIU big bull. This thread is not our finest example. Feel free to look around at some other journals. Uncle Buck has a good one with a green house, some theifs cause drama, and good neighbors share food. There's pets too, it keeps things cuddley.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

bigbull52 said:


> Im completely new to growing, but didnt you say those plants are a few weeks old already....? and they are only and inch out of the soil?
> 
> 
> mulch.


lol thats the best thing ive heard all day, other than watching the pizza delivery driver eat shit in my driveway.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Bingo!!!! Welcome to RIU big bull. This thread is not our finest example. Feel free to look around at some other journals. Uncle Buck has a good one with a green house, some theifs cause drama, and good neighbors share food. There's pets too, it keeps things cuddley.


there's a happy ending too


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Fjj_hmx3rIU


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Fjj_hmx3rIU


fluffee, lol. that dude's funny!


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 6, 2013)

bigbull52 said:


> Im completely new to growing, but didnt you say those plants are a few weeks old already....? and they are only and inch out of the soil?
> 
> 
> mulch.


Do not pay attention to Finn...He is lost..Look else where of advise please!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't give him any video counts, I just come in to see what other people are saying. If he was sending it up I don't think _everyone_ would be saying it looks bad. Doesn't sound like they're real green at all.
> 
> Fin can you put up a screen shot because allot of people refuse to hit play....


Screen shots soon. But I'd just hit play if I were you, gonna take a minute (like, days). Gotta decide what to take off the camera.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;dmbmjR6L_U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmbmjR6L_U8[/video]


u look exactly the way i pictured u


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 6, 2013)

More updates finn..Come on man..I need some bud porn bro!


----------



## bigbull52 (Jan 6, 2013)

I came here bc people were dogin my idea for halogen lamps and i was loking for a succesfull halogen grow.... guess ill return my lamps....

didnt realize they burned at 150 degrees Fahrenheit 0_0 damn their hot! lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

i bet bull's grow turns out better than spammy's. i'd bet the house and farm on it.


----------



## stak (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They're fine  [video=youtube;EgUvYSCNxJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgUvYSCNxJg[/video]


Those are two week old plants? Ouch!


Here's one I planted on 12/23, so that's two weeks today.



I don't think your plants are doing too good.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 6, 2013)

stak, he dont care. Weve been telling him that all along. He,s growing Dank ,dank so its ok


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 6, 2013)

stak.......i love your fancy red pot i bet that really set u back some there


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> stak.......i love your fancy red pot i bet that really set u back some there


If you are talking about the keg cup those are more or less standard at this point


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

bigbull52 said:


> I came here bc people were dogin my idea for halogen lamps and i was loking for a succesfull halogen grow.... guess ill return my lamps....
> 
> didnt realize they burned at 150 degrees Fahrenheit 0_0 damn their hot! lol.


In a dank dank grow you're looking for that heat. It like Africa and genetics reggie Shiva brick stuff that's way over your head


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> In a dank dank grow you're looking for that heat. It like Africa and genetics reggie Shiva brick stuff that's way over your head


You also need rice to germ them in, a blow torch for CO2 production, make sure you nute early and grow in wood chips (???) instead of soil. 

Not sure if he did it yet but he was going to water with milk too.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 6, 2013)

man this grow help me so much, thanks


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Gonna take 4 months. I make hash, and will breed when I first see a male plant. I'm not here to grow my plants once and be done. Or even just to grow plants and be done. There is a lot coming out of this.


You're looking at a 4 month VEG at this rate brutha fin


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggys gay.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> You're looking at a 4 month VEG at this rate brutha fin


Wow, you really think they will live that long?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> stak, he dont care. Weve been telling him that all along. He,s growing Dank ,dank so its ok


Tell 'em


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Not sure if he did it yet but he was going to water with milk too.


Coming soon


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u look exactly the way i pictured u


Like a broke ass Ferris bueller? And this one always has the day off...


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Coming soon


Dare u to do it now. If u got the nuts , show us.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

Only pics though fin cause I'm tired of scrolling past ur videos! Prove it or move it Bub!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;EgUvYSCNxJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgUvYSCNxJg[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Dare u to do it now. If u got the nuts , show us.


I would if I had any milk. I'm getting 2 gallons this week.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Only pics though fin cause I'm tired of scrolling past ur videos! Prove it or move it Bub!


Oops


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u look exactly the way i pictured u


Oh, and can you picture me like this: [video=youtube;q9LmqxF54YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9LmqxF54YY[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Like 300 more views, and this thread will have 3,000 views for the day


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Like 300 more views, and this thread will have 3,000 views for the day


and it was worth it. we convinced a new grower that halogen was NOT the way to go. 

your thread was useful at educating others what NOT to do.

congrats.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Like 300 more views, and this thread will have 3,000 views for the day


[video=youtube;wnfdpW8lBZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnfdpW8lBZg[/video]


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Like 300 more views, and this thread will have 3,000 views for the day


Does that mean u make 9 bucks for a days work?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

What exactly are the shoe laces for?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Does that mean u make 9 bucks for a days work?


nope. youtube videos are how he makes his money, and i'm not sure the dozen views he got justifies the work he had to go through to respam them (yet again).

i did disgust several of his friends on FB today though, so not a complete loss.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

I finally realized who your avatar pic is of unclebuck. That's funny.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Like a broke ass Ferris bueller? And this one always has the day off...


&#8203;...........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh, and can you picture me like this: [video=youtube;q9LmqxF54YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9LmqxF54YY[/video]


did you really just dig your butt @0:22 of the video? did you smell your finger after you shut off the vid?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and it was worth it. we convinced a new grower that halogen was NOT the way to go.
> 
> your thread was useful at educating others what NOT to do.
> 
> congrats.


Do you see a halogen being used here?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I finally realized who your avatar pic is of unclebuck. That's funny.


many people who i've overtrolled accuse me of living off my wife, so i thought i'd just go ahead and roll with it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did you really just dig your butt @0:22 of the video? did you smell your finger after you shut off the vid?


I scratched my back


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so i thought i'd just go ahead and roll with it.


Since it's true.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Do you see a halogen being used here?


he came here looking for any reason to use the halogens he just bought. he took one look at your grow and decided to go return the halogens tomorrow.

i guess that's a vote of no confidence, clancy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> many people who i've overtrolled accuse me of living off my wife, so i thought i'd just go ahead and roll with it.


Love and Marriage was one of my favorite shows. christina applegate was a hottie


ooops, meant married w/children. I was thinking of the theme song. lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> many people who i've overtrolled accuse me of living off my wife, so i thought i'd just go ahead and roll with it.


Does your wife look like a chicken?

[video=youtube;vqwK-haLJJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqwK-haLJJk[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Since it's true.


that's one way to admit you've been overtrolled, spammy.

did you get the FB message i sent you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Does your wife look like a chicken?


far from it


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Do you see a halogen being used here?


No, but I think it's time friend. The shop light and the milk might be your only saving grace. 
Ever since u used the blow torch I have seen a lot of new growth. Kick this fucking grow in 4th 
gear.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

i hate my life, hat fattest women came into the shoe store today!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 6, 2013)

You never rubbed one out to Peg Bundy? Chyeah right!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You never rubbed one out to Peg Bundy? Chyeah right!


peg was hot too in her own way. lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> peg was hot too in her own way. lol


Have you seen "roast of roseanne"? Peggy bundy looks hella hot on that show.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Have you seen "roast of roseanne"? Peggy bundy looks hella hot on that show.


I only seen parts of it. didn't see the parts with peggy in it


but I love watching them roasts, lol.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I only seen parts of it. didn't see the parts with peggy in it
> 
> 
> but I love watching them roasts, lol.


Roast of roseanne has to be my favorite. A hot peggy bundy and crackin' on roseanne.. not to mention, roseanne looks weird as hell, has some weird special intro at the beginning of the show. Yeah, I got a bunch of laughs out of it.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> New Update 2nd bedtime: [video=youtube;U9mBkIo0zSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9mBkIo0zSw[/video]


Same crap time, same crap channel.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

bigbull52 said:


> so..... how are your plants looking now.....
> 
> Every one was saying I was an idiot for getting Halogens, even though they are 250watts, and the CORRECT light spectrum of 2700k. Even though its not the spectrum they require for veging, the 2700k is beneficial as long as I have the correct 5000k bulbs, which I do.
> 26 watt 5000k cfls. 200 watts worth. I will have a total of almost 700 watts hitting my three little baby girls


You can use whatever type of light you want, you could in theory flower a plant in your oven with one cfl on it...if you have grower talent. Ooor you could trade or sell those stupid work lights and get some grow lights. They make them in teeny tiny sizes of hps bud power for you if you want. If you put a spot light on your plants do it at ten paces when your harvesting in the middle of the night.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;dmbmjR6L_U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmbmjR6L_U8[/video]


I figured youd be way taller being from Texas. Now i understand why you dont understand anything. 
#1. Your tiny little head doesnt have the extra space.
#2. You live with your parents.
#3. You cant survive off just ramen.
#4. You have a lazy eye so you think any advice is comin out of left field. *flinch*
#5. Your mom still picks out your clothes.
#6. Pizza pockets stunted your growth.
#7. You chased too many parked cars.
You do have a striking resemblence to Stephen Hawkin or a muppet. I cant decide yet, but muppet sounds good for you.


----------



## delvite (Jan 7, 2013)

yo fin  give me a shout if you want anything? check out the new pic updates in my siggy - Delvite


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 7, 2013)

Chasing parked cars! Now thats funny...Good morning Finn! Are they still alive this morning or did they run away on yea?


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;yM6X2R2y8DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM6X2R2y8DM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

Ok folks, next time your siting there stoned wondering why the government keeps cannabis heavily controlled, their efforts are to try and prevent children from turning out like this poor retarded bastard. One kid passes to another saying Hey man try thisand at that moment his life is going to change forever. Fins guardian parenting skills, epic FAIL.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Good morning Finn! Are they still alive this morning or did they run away on yea?


It usually late in the day before everyone around here getsout of bed.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea, I hear yea. Finns probaly scrounging around for some oatmeal or some shit. What do they eat for breakfast in Texas Finn?


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 7, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Yea, I hear yea. Finns probaly scrounging around for some oatmeal or some shit. What do they eat for breakfast in Texas Finn?


i bet he likes lucky charms


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i bet he likes lucky charms





Stomper420 said:


> Yea, I hear yea. Finns probaly scrounging around for some oatmeal or some shit. What do they eat for breakfast in Texas Finn?


Didn't you read he can't afford the milk? Hes got a pretty fat two gallon hookup coming later in the week tho.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

Fin, i can solve your money woes: sell those rangers jerseys since there's no hockey anyhow and all the Taco Bells near me are hiring. Looking for dudes just like you.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Didn't you read he can't afford the milk? Hes got a pretty fat two gallon hookup coming later in the week tho.


no i missed it ......whats w the 2 gallon hookup is it a welfare thing?


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 7, 2013)

cannabiscorps said:


> fin, i can solve your money woes: Sell those rangers jerseys since there's no hockey anyhow and all the taco bells near me are hiring. Looking for dudes just like you.


free cups!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How bout this one. Can you picture me like this?  [video=youtube;yM6X2R2y8DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM6X2R2y8DM[/video]


That vid makes more sence, whyd you cut your hair? Lice? Fleas? That hair at least gave you some street cred. Now you just look like a sally whos mom cuts his hair.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

I think hes going to make his scrog screen with his hair lol.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Yea, I hear yea. Finns probaly scrounging around for some oatmeal or some shit. What do they eat for breakfast in Texas Finn?


Barbacoa, at least that's what everyone around this part of Texas eats for breakfast.

I've been eating it almost every single sunday since I was a kid, that shit is awesome.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> [video=youtube;yM6X2R2y8DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM6X2R2y8DM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Ok folks, next time your siting there stoned wondering why the government keeps cannabis heavily controlled, their efforts are to try and prevent children from turning out like this poor retarded bastard. One kid passes to another saying Hey man try thisand at that moment his life is going to change forever. Fins guardian parenting skills, epic FAIL.


Woooooaaaaahhh dude, overgeneralization there. This tards been popin nitrus, droppin tabs, sniffin lines, smokin balls of whatevers fresh, surely tried spice and salvia way to many times. Hes a chronic retard, its not the chronics fault.
i cant believe you just started spouting anything even remotely close to pro government control in a marijuana growing site. Wtf? That comment is a slap in the face to any person around the globe fighting for legalization of cannabis. You know, all those educated people from all around the world that dont want cannabis heavily controlled, lawyers, doctors, scientists,ect..
Just because finshaggy finshaggied his life up doesnt mean its the fault of cannabis, its way more likely its a result of years of hippy flips, and crystally white powders. 
Id - rep you if i could, im wild right now.


----------



## bigbull52 (Jan 7, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> No, but I think it's time friend. The shop light and the milk might be your only saving grace.
> Ever since u used the blow torch I have seen a lot of new growth. Kick this fucking grow in 4th
> gear.



I no he didnt use a blow torch.....


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> It usually late in the day before everyone around here getsout of bed.


Here comes more crap outta your mouth.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Yea, I hear yea. Finns probaly scrounging around for some oatmeal or some shit. What do they eat for breakfast in Texas Finn?


Shrimp and grits, breakfast tacos, migas, margaritas...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Fin, i can solve your money woes: sell those rangers jerseys since there's no hockey anyhow and all the Taco Bells near me are hiring. Looking for dudes just like you.


Lmao Baaahahahaa! That put me in a better mood. Thanks bro. Lmfao


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Barbacoa, at least that's what everyone around this part of Texas eats for breakfast.
> 
> I've been eating it almost every single sunday since I was a kid, that shit is awesome.


Oh hell ya, i used to get mine from a shell station of all places on the way out to the to the range. + rep for making me hungry.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2013)

bigbull52 said:


> I no he didnt use a blow torch.....


He posted a video update of him using a blowtorch, you can go check it out. You can't make this crap up.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is the infamous blow torch video.

[video=youtube;oLL1frnZS6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLL1frnZS6E&amp;list=UUdDrmKrF4vUnUJxvAAkK1Wg&amp; index=12[/video]


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 7, 2013)

I keep coming back.... I'd hate to find out these seedlings died and I wasn't around to pay my last respects


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oh hell ya, i used to get mine from a shell station of all places on the way out to the to the range. + rep for making me hungry.


It made me hungry too lol. When I was a kid we used to get it from a huge tortilla factory a few blocks from the mexican border, haven't had any that was that good since.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

bigbull52 said:


> I no he didnt use a blow torch.....


ya he did


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> no i missed it ......whats w the 2 gallon hookup is it a welfare thing?


I think he's going to pimp his sprouts on the corner by the airport for a couple nights since they've already been raped


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Roast of roseanne has to be my favorite. A hot peggy bundy and crackin' on roseanne.. not to mention, roseanne looks weird as hell, has some weird special intro at the beginning of the show. Yeah, I got a bunch of laughs out of it.


She got lipo and was trying to look "regal" because she ran for president


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I figured youd be way taller being from Texas.


I'm 6' 2" I'm sitting down in that video


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Yea, I hear yea. Finns probaly scrounging around for some oatmeal or some shit. What do they eat for breakfast in Texas Finn?


Gravy, Biscuits or Cornbread, shit like that. At least if you've got an old lady in your house.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Didn't you read he can't afford the milk? Hes got a pretty fat two gallon hookup coming later in the week tho.


I'm buying the 2 gallons. It's not that I can't afford milk, I can't DO it because I don't HAVE milk.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Fin, i can solve your money woes: sell those rangers jerseys since there's no hockey anyhow .


You're stupid. It's not hockey, do I look like I'm from New York?


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 7, 2013)

I do have an old lady, and shes smarter then you. Shes even from a third world courty and dosent speak english that well and still brighter then you. Not saying your stupid cause you can fix that but your dumb and that cant be fixed...lol 6'2" huh


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hes a chronic retard, its not the chronics fault..


Yeah, it's the money's fault. What is it that makes me retarded? The fact that I won't take anyone's advice, or the fact that I own ya'll? Which one is it?   Over 3,000 views yesterday, and already over 1,000 today


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> I do have an old lady, and shes smarter then you. Shes even from a third world courty and dosent speak english that well and still brighter then you. Not saying your stupid cause you can fix that but your dumb and that cant be fixed...lol 6'2" huh


The fact that you think immigrants should be stupid (especially thinking they are stupid because they can't speak English ), shows how ignorant you are. I'm really not worried about what you think. Just keep bumpin my thread


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> quick, someone get High Times on the phone. they need to see this for their february cover shot.


I figured i should respam some of the best posts in case anyone missed them, starting with this that should be kept front and center unless its not finmildews lol


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're stupid. It's not hockey, do I look like I'm from New York?


You got the accent and everything tho


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 7, 2013)

I ddnt even notice but that is mildew huh...lol


----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2013)

only things you own are rice, halogen, mud and your sisters virginity.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I figured i should respam some of the best posts in case anyone missed them, starting with this that should be kept front and center unless its not finmildews lol


What a great idea


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> I ddnt even notice but that is mildew huh...lol


 No, that's trichs.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

dangledo said:


> only things you own are rice, halogen, mud and your sisters virginity.


And you, as long as you keep replying  Keep it up


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> I ddnt even notice but that is mildew huh...lol


You're kidding right? That bitch dusted up my room when it loaded. I just wanna know how they got such nice coverage, I've only seen little spots on lower fan leaves of huge plants.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, that's trichs.


Hahahahahahaha whew.... Breathe breathe... Hahahhahahaaahaha


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

Dammit fin, i ruined my underwear. At least i can go nute with them now right?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2013)

finshwaggy and his thread


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I figured i should respam some of the best posts in case anyone missed them, starting with this that should be kept front and center unless its not finmildews lol



The more I see this bud pic pop up the more it looks like a dick and balls


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> The more I see this bud pic pop up the more it looks like a dick and balls


 that's the first thing I thought when I look at the pic, lol


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> The more I see this bud pic pop up the more it looks like a dick and balls


Only fin would think that much mold on your sack is ok


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're stupid. It's not hockey, do I look like I'm from New York?


Oh silly me i forgot, that's the team the Giants beat for their last world series. Or the one before that i guess


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> *NNNNEEEEWWWWW UPDATE!!! * [video=youtube;6G5OIHdJFqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G5OIHdJFqg[/video]


it's unavailable at the moment dude


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's unavailable at the moment dude


It's probably available now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Something's wrong, I'm fixing it.


----------



## delvite (Jan 7, 2013)

why are they all in 1 container fin? are you separating them at any point?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

delvite said:


> why are they all in 1 container fin? are you separating them at any point?


They will be separated. I just had a big container so I put them in it.


----------



## delvite (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Got the new update working. [video=youtube;XRO3vTWRrZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRO3vTWRrZo[/video]


they are looking a lil yellow m8 what exacly do you have them in medium wise and whats with watering them with milk ive never heard of that?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Something's wrong, I'm fixing it.



so you admit you are suffering from little plant syndrome? admitting it is the first step. proud of you shwaggy.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

So I did a little reading on milk. Sketchy at best. A few said it helped, a few said it killed them due to mildew in their soil, and most said it just made their soil smell like rotten milk. A recommended feeding would be 1ml in a liter of water, seaweed, and molasses. With you way you feed Fin it will probably be a liter of milk, some weeds from your yard, and some syrup. Don't use milk Fin. Its not necessary.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

fin, are you sure them jahmaicans are watering with milk?



or are they using it as a foliar spray to control powdery mildew?


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 7, 2013)

i think u should use both gallons


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

Jamaicans have been known to use it.....outside because of the smell.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

delvite said:


> they are looking a lil yellow m8 what exacly do you have them in medium wise and whats with watering them with milk ive never heard of that?


They're fine. They'll get green soon. And a Jamaican told me to add milk, so I'm going to. And I added ashes to the grow, so milk doesn't seem like a bad idea, since everyone says ashes are acidic, and milk was always the first level base on the Ph charts in science class.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

dangledo said:


> so you admit you are suffering from little plant syndrome? admitting it is the first step. proud of you shwaggy.


I never said the plants were at peak health. I'm doing something  You're a bad reader huh? Like 3rd grade level still?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> So I did a little reading on milk. Sketchy at best. A few said it helped, a few said it killed them due to mildew in their soil, and most said it just made their soil smell like rotten milk. A recommended feeding would be 1ml in a liter of water, seaweed, and molasses. With you way you feed Fin it will probably be a liter of milk, some weeds from your yard, and some syrup. Don't use milk Fin. Its not necessary.


I was already going to mix it with water. But I'm not adding molasses till flower time, and I'm not mixing anything else but nutes and ash.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> fin, are you sure them jahmaicans are watering with milk?
> 
> 
> 
> or are they using it as a foliar spray to control powdery mildew?


They said "Water with milk" I can get a screenshot of the conversation if you want.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 7, 2013)

Just when I think this thread cannot get any better.........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They said "Water with milk" I can get a screenshot of the conversation if you want.


ya I'd like to see that screenshot. I believe you and all but I wanna see the convo go down


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I'd like to see that screenshot. I believe you and all but I wanna see the convo go down


Hold on, gotta go to Facebook.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2013)

they're looking appreciably more yellow this morning, clancy. get some milk and halogen ASAP.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm 6' 2" I'm sitting down in that video


Must be all the ramen cause you look like your 5' 5" with a stick frame and an oscar the grouch head


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Must be all the ramen cause you look like your 5' 5" with a stick frame and an oscar the grouch head


Or the fact that you've never seen me stand up  And I don't eat ramen, I slow cook shit all the time


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Or the fact that you've never seen me stand up  And I don't eat ramen, I slow cook shit all the time


slow cooking feces seems like a way to save money on food.

that, and also telling taco bell that they forgot a chalupa. BOOM! free chalupa.

impressed by your ingenuity, clancy.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

Never go full retard.....I actually clicked the update......what a mistake....I wanna give them 3 more days max......Necrophagist


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


>


 upside down huh. let me stand on my head for a minute. lol


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


>


i would definitely trust a dude with the last name kushenthaller?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> i would definitely trust a dude with the last name kushenthaller?


i'm friends with kushenthaller too.

clancy and i have about 95 mutual friends on facebook.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

guy called fin a guru!!! bwahahahahahahahaha!



bwahahahahahahahaha!!! he said guru!! ahahahahahahaahaha! 


funniest shit I heard alll week!!! I'm in tears here!! Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, it's the money's fault. What is it that makes me retarded? The fact that I won't take anyone's advice, or the fact that I own ya'll? Which one is it?   Over 3,000 views yesterday, and already over 1,000 today


Didnt you say you got fifty bucks in your pocket?? Money, ha! Even if you had money its still not the moneys fault that you eroded your brain with rocks and rat poison. Im here to watch Uncle Buck expose you for the 10000 post spammy not so marijuana expert that you are. Watching your pathetic sprouts die is just an added bonus! How does it feel to be a puppet?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

This Kushenthaller fellow seems to be legit, his writing and English skills as well.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

you should link shawn kushenthaller to your bean sprouts thread here. lol


dude said guru, ahahahaha


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

is it organic milk?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you should link shawn kushenthaller to your bean sprouts thread here. lol
> 
> 
> dude said guru, ahahahaha


like i said, i'm FB friends with kushenthaller, i'll send him the link.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> is it organic milk?





It's ostrich milk


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

Times like these i wish i had Facebook!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Or the fact that you've never seen me stand up  And I don't eat ramen, I slow cook shit all the time


How do you expect anyone to believe you were in jail if you dont eat ramen??  Ah yes,...cooking with shaggy,...how to slow roast beans in milk, rice, and poop from my neighbors house with shop lights. Grab a crap shovel and dig right in, yumm. No thanks, id rather go to the salt lick.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Watching your pathetic sprouts die is just an added bonus! How does it feel to be a puppet?


They aren't gonna die. And you're the puppet. I come in for 10 minute visits every once in a while, then a long visit at night, and you guys keep this thread pumpin all day. Whose the puppet? And these plants will be alive for a long time, so be prepared to have your strings pulled for a long minute  I might even clone these so that I can do another grow on this thread.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They're fine. They'll get green soon.











............


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you should link shawn kushenthaller to your bean sprouts thread here. lol
> 
> 
> dude said guru, ahahahaha


I already told everyone on my facebook to check out this grow thread. People think ya'll are hilarious. Especially Buck, they think it's funny he has nothing to do but pretend to be me. Even on Christmas


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I already told everyone on my facebook to check out this grow thread. People think ya'll are hilarious. Especially Buck, they think it's funny he has nothing to do but pretend to be me. Even on Christmas


your friend who i asked to cyber on christmas didn't get the memo and you're gonna have some explaining to do.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> your friend who i asked to cyber on christmas didn't get the memo and you're gonna have some explaining to do.


 You know when they say "You're gross" they are talking about YOU (because I have a Facebook group that all my friends are in, telling people about you/me), then they come send me a message saying that they accidentally accepted a friend request from the guy I was talking about, or they tell me to report him, or they tell me it's funny people are pretending to be me. I don't have to explain anything to anyone because I explained it to them when you made the account


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

Good morning rollitup. How is everyone?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I was already going to mix it with water. But I'm not adding molasses till flower time, and I'm not mixing anything else but nutes and ash.


Careful with that molasses I've killed plants with just molasses before weak solutions are best


----------



## smalltowner (Jan 7, 2013)

This thread is like a train wreck (I did not say/mean/imply trainwreck) I just can't look away.


When I first saw the video with Fin, I fully expected him to be running around with his fingers in his ears yelling &#8220;I can't hear you&#8221;. Talk about living in an echo chamber.

Dank dank? Isn't that what the munchkins (sorry if I'm not PC, but the people in the brown cloaks that took the crew of the Eagle Five to Yogurt) said in Spaceballs? Sorry, my confusion... They say &#8220;dink dink&#8221;.

Comb the desert!


----------



## firelane (Jan 7, 2013)

If a Jamaican came into this thread and gave you advice would you listen to him? What made this Jamaican so credible? Just because he's Jamaican? If so... that is very racist.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never said the plants were at peak health. I'm doing something  You're a bad reader huh? Like 3rd grade level still?


Whatcha doin?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 7, 2013)

UNCLE BUCK Vs FINSHAGGY


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

firelane said:


> If a Jamaican came into this thread and gave you advice would you listen to him? What made this Jamaican so credible? Just because he's Jamaican? If so... that is very racist.


Depends on the advice. I never said he was credible, or that dumping milk was a good idea. I said I'm gonna try it, and that it might help for Ph.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They aren't gonna die. And you're the puppet. I come in for 10 minute visits every once in a while, then a long visit at night, and you guys keep this thread pumpin all day. Whose the puppet? And these plants will be alive for a long time, so be prepared to have your strings pulled for a long minute  I might even clone these so that I can do another grow on this thread.


I hate to say it spammy but the hype is fizzling out, the threads slowing down, were all here for shock horror. I stop in for ten minutes a couple times a day too. Just to see if the sprouts are dead  Even if one lives long enough to clone nobody will stick around to watch that, they dont want to see you succeed because your methodology is detrimental to the RIU community and marijuana growers everywhere. We want to see them dead because your delusional. Dont hate us, this is the monster you created


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

Bag of lime at home depot costs the same as a gallon of milk and it does work..


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 7, 2013)

I enjoy supporting Fins watching his videos its hilarious


----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2013)

its like throwing someone elses pennies at the dancing monkey. grab em up shwaggy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I hate to say it spammy but the hype is fizzling out, the threads slowing down, were all here for shock horror. I stop in for ten minutes a couple times a day too. Just to see if the sprouts are dead  Even if one lives long enough to clone nobody will stick around to watch that, they dont want to see you succeed because your methodology is detrimental to the RIU community and marijuana growers everywhere. We want to see them dead because your delusional. Dont hate us, this is the monster you created


 you realize that only 20 of you reply, while I get at least 35 views on every video. I'm sure half of the 20 shit talkers will stay till the end, and at least 10 of the silent watchers will come as the grow stops being such a hate fest. That's how threads work, if there's too much hate and shit talking, everyone else just kind of stops talking, which just attracts more shit talkers. But once it dies down, as you claimed it is yourself, then the more timid people com out of hiding.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Plus, when people randomly search and find my thread on Google, and see my buds, in like a year, this thread will have more love than hate by a long shot


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 7, 2013)

just* lol*.

lots of lol


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 7, 2013)

" Weed Turd " 

Series : Rice-Milk

By : Finshaggy


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> " Weed Turd "
> 
> Series : Rice-Milk
> 
> By : Finshaggy


You should do more of these, for SEO


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

I really am trying to understand. The slow/no growth is part of the experiment right and its planned? Whatever top secret thing your doing is going to make the finished product better than a normally grown plant in optimal conditions? Are they going to make up for lost time and growth as well or is the added time just a cost for the better product at the end?
I know you know from the outside it just looks like your crossing your fingers everyday hoping they have started growing and since they aren't you make up some experiment story. That's just what it looks like. Can you at least give us a hint as to what your trying to do? I'm not being sarcastic or trolling. I really am curious.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I really am trying to understand. The slow/no growth is part of the experiment right and its planned? Whatever top secret thing your doing is going to make the finished product better than a normally grown plant in optimal conditions? Are they going to make up for lost time and growth as well or is the added time just a cost for the better product at the end?
> I know you know from the outside it just looks like your crossing your fingers everyday hoping they have started growing and since they aren't you make up some experiment story. That's just what it looks like. Can you at least give us a hint as to what your trying to do? I'm not being sarcastic or trolling. I really am curious.


You'll see. Just watch. I'm not "crossing my fingers". I know for a fact these plants will make it to the end, I just need to see if they are different when they get there. And I'll get clones (my room mate wants to grow some in our "grow room" also, since it's legal for anyone in Colorado) to be my control so I can really really see if I'm right.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

After asking how old your seedlings were and not getting a reply I went back to the start of the thread to have a look for myself and have to say things really aren't going well for them, if you think what I am saying is wrong just look at the difference for yourself they are definitely taking a turn for the worse mate since they have broken ground, if your broke you could put them in bottles just make sure to put drainage holes in the bottom and if your stuck for nutes you can use your own urine heavily diluted for nitrogen and they will thrive.
I know lots of people will say urine won't work but I can assure you that it will and has been used for centuries, don't use your first pee of the day and be sure to dilute it heavily as they're too young and urine is generally very hot so a couple of cap fulls will easily suffice for their age and then you you can up the ratio as they show signs of yellowing, if you doubt what I say have a look around on the net and see for yourself urea is a keyword mate.
you don't have to spend money you don't have but you definitely need to do something to help them out a side by side look at their health now to what it was just a few days ago shows the path their on and the decline in their health, even if you don't repot them you need to feed them some nitrogen before they cannabalise themselves and are beyond recovery, which won't be long judging by their present condition.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

I should have said a couple of caps full for a couple of litres mate very important not to over do it if you do go down this path, also I should have added if you click on my name and have a look at the only pics I have saved to name you will see they're pretty healthy for my first grow back then and they were vegged on urine, I started them and vegged them before I found riu and bottled nutes lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> After asking how old your seedlings were and not getting a reply I went back to the start of the thread to have a look for myself and have to say things really aren't going well for them, if you think what I am saying is wrong just look at the difference for yourself they are definitely taking a turn for the worse mate since they have broken ground, if your broke you could put them in bottles just make sure to put drainage holes in the bottom and if your stuck for nutes you can use your own urine heavily diluted for nitrogen and they will thrive.
> I know lots of people will say urine won't work but I can assure you that it will and has been used for centuries, don't use your first pee of the day and be sure to dilute it heavily as they're too young and urine is generally very hot so a couple of cap fulls will easily suffice for their age and then you you can up the ratio as they show signs of yellowing, if you doubt what I say have a look around on the net and see for yourself urea is a keyword mate.
> you don't have to spend money you don't have but you definitely need to do something to help them out a side by side look at their health now to what it was just a few days ago shows the path their on and the decline in their health, even if you don't repot them you need to feed them some nitrogen before they cannabalise themselves and are beyond recovery, which won't be long judging by their present condition.


You're gross, and my plants are fine.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

Answer these questions in my last post though please. Obviously your not going to tell me what your doing but at least tell me what you hope to achieve. Give me a reason to watch. "You will see" is a cop out answer and does not keep me interested and I will lose interest. I look at journals to watch them grow and to learn things. Since your not telling anybody anything and they are not growing why would anyone watch other than to troll you? 



Mechanical said:


> The slow/no growth is part of the experiment right and its planned? Whatever top secret thing your doing is going to make the finished product better than a normally grown plant in optimal conditions? Are they going to make up for lost time and growth as well or is the added time just a cost for the better product at the end?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 7, 2013)

1. 1.5 pounds of balanced compost (free if u r not a dick to your gardening neighbors in your neighborhood)
2. 1 ounce of liquid kelp (6-7 bucks just about anywhere)
3. 1 ounce of un sulphurated black strap molasses (under 10 bucks I think)
This makes 5 gallons.

if the op doesn't know how to brew tea, then we can tell him.
Hope this helps only trying to give some advice. Please don't yell at me about this. You've been acting a little strange lately.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2013)

They're fine


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm gross? and your plants are fine? two statements that couldn't be further from the truth mate, I'm one of the cleanest people you will ever meet and my plants have never looked as bad as yours do now, when I first started I didn't plan on going to a hydro shop and bought 3gal builders buckets put drainage holes in them then made my own soil mix using john innes No.2, sand and perlite all bought from my local garden centre and also picked up various pellets, bat guano, chicken guano, alphalfa meal, and seawead mixes to run totally organic via teas, it was only when doing some homework I stumbled across riu and saw what some others had done with a lot less energy and mixing and went with bio-bizz nutes to save all the mixing bottles and unknown strengths, like I said have a look at the pics, they were grown in a 1.2 meter tent under a 600w hps and yielded around 16oz, not bad for being vegged up on pee on my very first grow!!!
I don't know how many grows you've had but you definitely have some learning ahead of you because what ever grow this is for you pales in comparison to my first ever grow which was also my smallest yield! 4wks veg and 9wks flower for 16oz, at the rate your plants are growing you'll be lucky to get one grow a year in, I'm not saying this to be a dick just trying to help before you kill them and end up with nothing.
If you don't want my advice it's no bother to me just trying to offer some suggestions so that you don't look like a fool infront of your friends and who ever else might be watching and following your thread and youtube vids because you are making out like you have a clue and obviously don't and your plants are reflecting your knowledge or lack of, again just trying to help before they die and you supply any more ammo to your adoring fans lol


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I'm gross? and your plants are fine? two statements that couldn't be further from the truth mate, I'm one of the cleanest people you will ever meet and my plants have never looked as bad as yours do now, when I first started I didn't plan on going to a hydro shop and bought 3gal builders buckets put drainage holes in them then made my own soil mix using john innes No.2, sand and perlite all bought from my local garden centre and also picked up various pellets, bat guano, chicken guano, alphalfa meal, and seawead mixes to run totally organic via teas, it was only when doing some homework I stumbled across riu and saw what some others had done with a lot less energy and mixing and went with bio-bizz nutes to save all the mixing bottles and unknown strengths, like I said have a look at the pics, they were grown in a 1.2 meter tent under a 600w hps and yielded around 16oz, not bad for being vegged up on pee on my very first grow!!!
> I don't know how many grows you've had but you definitely have some learning ahead of you because what ever grow this is for you pales in comparison to my first ever grow which was also my smallest yield! 4wks veg and 9wks flower for 16oz, at the rate your plants are growing you'll be lucky to get one grow a year in, I'm not saying this to be a dick just trying to help before you kill them and end up with nothing.
> If you don't want my advice it's no bother to me just trying to offer some suggestions so that you don't look like a fool infront of your friends and who ever else might be watching and following your thread and youtube vids because you are making out like you have a clue and obviously don't and your plants are reflecting your knowledge or lack of, again just trying to help before they die and you supply any more ammo to your adoring fans lol


Save your fingers. He doesn't want help. Feel free to visit my journal though. I appreciate advice. I'm not trying to reinvent the wheel. Just grow good weed..


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 7, 2013)

How do you have 10,000+ posts, and are this uneducated about cannabis cultivation.. Every post you have on this thread is a travesty..

I hate you, and I don't even fucking know you

Great thread though!!

Thanks to UncleBuck, Krondizzel, Greenhorn, and anyone else I may have missed that at least made this thread interesting..


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Save your fingers. He doesn't want help. Feel free to visit my journal though. I appreciate advice. I'm not trying to reinvent the wheel. Just grow good weed..


I will stop by thanks mate and also I'm done trying to give him any advise, I'm no pro and have never claimed to be, just doing the same as yourself and thought I'd offer some free alternatives to the guy. I'm not very clued up on the whole internet thing but am starting to think after mention earlier about him getting paid for trolling that this thread may be just that, a small troll based income for him? oh well I like a good horror now and then so will sit back and watch him go texas chainsaw massacre on their poor tap roots lol


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Bag of lime at home depot costs the same as a gallon of milk and it does work..


Careful, he might take that literally and bring home a bag of limes, dolemite lime fin, god knows these sprouts have suffered enough...Although real limes would add some green to that garden...


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> How do you have 10,000+ posts, and are this uneducated about cannabis cultivation..


 Loophole.. If they added a "useful" button next to posts and used the amount of times someone clicked it he would probably still be considered a guest.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > Bag of lime at home depot costs the same as a gallon of milk and it does work..
> ...


Good point! How careless of me..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2013)

i'm hoping clancy might include some high quality still shots in neutral light tonight to show us how awesome these plants are now.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

He is gonna need a zoom button, thats for sure...


UncleBuck said:


> i'm hoping clancy might include some high quality still shots in neutral light tonight to show us how awesome these plants are now.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

For some reason I picture him doing his videos with one of those shoulder mount cameras with the huge mic boom on it.


----------



## chef c (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Plus, when people randomly search and find my thread on Google, and see my buds, in like a year, this thread will have more love than hate by a long shot


Tool bag....


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

Holy shit. I didn't realize he's said in a year. I guess it will take a year at this rate.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Answer these questions in my last post though please. Obviously your not going to tell me what your doing but at least tell me what you hope to achieve. Give me a reason to watch. "You will see" is a cop out answer and does not keep me interested and I will lose interest. I look at journals to watch them grow and to learn things. Since your not telling anybody anything and they are not growing why would anyone watch other than to troll you?


Looks like you're going to lose interest, because I'm not telling you what I'm doing. And why would anyone do anything but troll me? Why not watch the grow, and not flock like sheep.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> 1. 1.5 pounds of balanced compost (free if u r not a dick to your gardening neighbors in your neighborhood)
> 2. 1 ounce of liquid kelp (6-7 bucks just about anywhere)
> 3. 1 ounce of un sulphurated black strap molasses (under 10 bucks I think)
> This makes 5 gallons.
> ...


Why are you giving me a shopping list? This isn't advice...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I'm gross? and your plants are fine? two statements that couldn't be further from the truth mate, I'm one of the cleanest people you will ever meet and my plants have never looked as bad as yours do now, when I first started I didn't plan on going to a hydro shop and bought 3gal builders buckets put drainage holes in them then made my own soil mix using john innes No.2, sand and perlite all bought from my local garden centre and also picked up various pellets, bat guano, chicken guano, alphalfa meal, and seawead mixes to run totally organic via teas, it was only when doing some homework I stumbled across riu and saw what some others had done with a lot less energy and mixing and went with bio-bizz nutes to save all the mixing bottles and unknown strengths, like I said have a look at the pics, they were grown in a 1.2 meter tent under a 600w hps and yielded around 16oz, not bad for being vegged up on pee on my very first grow!!!
> I don't know how many grows you've had but you definitely have some learning ahead of you because what ever grow this is for you pales in comparison to my first ever grow which was also my smallest yield! 4wks veg and 9wks flower for 16oz, at the rate your plants are growing you'll be lucky to get one grow a year in, I'm not saying this to be a dick just trying to help before you kill them and end up with nothing.
> If you don't want my advice it's no bother to me just trying to offer some suggestions so that you don't look like a fool infront of your friends and who ever else might be watching and following your thread and youtube vids because you are making out like you have a clue and obviously don't and your plants are reflecting your knowledge or lack of, again just trying to help before they die and you supply any more ammo to your adoring fans lol


You piss on your plants


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Looks like you're going to lose interest, because I'm not telling you what I'm doing. And why would anyone do anything but troll me? Why not watch the grow, and not flock like sheep.


Id love to but there just isn't much growing happening in this thread


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

I know its always " just wait and see" with you finn, your so caught up i your internet status fantasy you don't give any attention to those little cotyledons you sprouted 2 weeks ago...


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why are you giving me a shopping list? This isn't advice...


people used to rape finmildew with shopping lists when he was a kid so know its a big issue for him


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why are you giving me a shopping list? This isn't advice...


The reason why I gave u this is because your plants are so far behind schedule that a lot of us are scared. Not for u, but the plants friend. Maybe u don't feel the vibe in this thread, but your loosing your screws. Your marbles r all over the place. Your not even half full, you've done and continue to do so much Coke that its not funny any more. It's not, " hey guys want to party tonight, maybe go out score a little bag ". Your so Coked out everyone knows it. U need some help friend. We're here fore u.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I know its always " just wait and see" with you finn, your so caught up i your internet status fantasy you don't give any attention to those little cotyledons you sprouted 2 weeks ago...


I'm barely here. Like 10 minutes at a time. YOU guys are the ones caught up in the internet fantasy


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> The reason why I gave u this is because your plants are so far behind schedule that a lot of us are scared. Not for u, but the plants friend. Maybe u don't feel the vibe in this thread, but your loosing your screws. Your marbles r all over the place. Your not even half full, you've done and continue to do so much Coke that its not funny any more. It's not, " hey guys want to party tonight, maybe go out score a little bag ". Your so Coked out everyone knows it. U need some help friend. We're here fore u.


 You just don't know what's going on, the plants are fine


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;XRO3vTWRrZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRO3vTWRrZo[/video]


Lol. Still no significant growth bozo. You should be seeing growth in leaps and bounds at this point. Those plants are doing nothing. Sad to see this. Ignorance is bliss. Oops I mean shiva, is bliss, right?


----------



## NightOwlBono (Jan 7, 2013)

In this last update....well the last few updates the tips of your leaves are yellow.
get your nutrients in check.

Also the soil your using looks really bad for the kind of plant your growing,they don't like a lot of wood chunks.

when are you going to transplant them from that tub?they need separate containers so the roots don't tangle and compete for nutrients.

also I wouldn't do a watering with 50/50 mix of milk like you said in your video.....please don't 



im a noob so I thank you, this has been a good learning experience on what to aviod when growing anything living


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm barely here. Like 10 minutes at a time. YOU guys are the ones caught up in the internet fantasy



 GIFSoup

..........


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

"Better off dead" ever seen that movie?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

NightOwlBono said:


> In this last update....well the last few updates the tips of your leaves are yellow.
> get your nutrients in check.
> 
> Also the soil your using looks really bad for the kind of plant your growing,they don't like a lot of wood chunks.
> ...


  I know what I'm doing, the plants are fine   you're trippin


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

NightOwlBono said:


> In this last update....well the last few updates the tips of your leaves are yellow.
> get your nutrients in check.
> 
> Also the soil your using looks really bad for the kind of plant your growing,they don't like a lot of wood chunks.
> ...


Its not the nutrients. Part of his experiment is that ph is not that important. A very wise African Shaman said so. Watch and learn! Oh and a 50/50 milk to water ratio is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Its not the nutrients. Part of his experiment is that ph is not that important. A very wise African Shaman said so. Watch and learn! Oh and a 50/50 milk to water ratio is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Lol. Still no significant growth bozo. You should be seeing growth in leaps and bounds at this point. Those plants are doing nothing. Sad to see this. Ignorance is bliss. Oops I mean shiva, is bliss, right?


I think he kicked Shiva to the curb since he shat on his grow


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I think he kicked Shiva to the curb since he shat on his grow


Who shat on their grow???


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Or the fact that you've never seen me stand up  And I don't eat ramen, I slow cook shit all the time


Yea, like your plants!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 7, 2013)

Lay off the Coke friend. For your plants sake, pleassssseeee!!!!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You piss on your plants


LMAO I never once said piss on your plants and quoting me with a dunce on the end of your sentence is the definition of your stupidity, by now your poor plants should be a lot bigger and healthier, you haven't even got past the cotyledon stage yet and you think you know how to grow? I offered solid advice which would have cost nothing to put into practice and would possibly save your poor seedlings.
By your retarded response I have to assume that you really are just a little troll, trolling for responses possibly for money as someone earlier on in the thread mentioned, I can't think of any other reason for this thread because it certainly isn't for documenting a grow. The way you respond to those trying to help you is pretty bad and you do come across a little mentally handicapped and if your responses weren't enough to bring me to that conclusion your inability to learn certainly does cement the fact that you aren't really at an adults learning ability, If by chance you are mentally challenged you might want to turn your hand to something you can excel at like colouring books or maybe lego, eitherway I think you should leave anything living alone and stick to hobby's that don't include keeping something alive as you clearly aren't any good at it, I was being nice earlier on, on the off chance that you were really trying to grow and not just trolling but the fact that your poor plants are probably the worst on the entire site states otherwise, if by chance you are making money out of this trolling charade the mods should close this thread and suspend your account out of shear shame to the site. Also to any mods out there reading this if this is the case and nothing is done about it you are opening the flood gates on the trolls to get paid from the downfall of this site.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Also to any mods out there reading this if this is the case and nothing is done about it you are opening the flood gates on the trolls to get paid from the downfall of this site.


thanks for the concerns, but we got this under control


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Finshaggy said:
> 
> 
> > You piss on your plants
> ...


Allow me to respond for Fin... I know what I'm doing Just watch I've grown dank dank before Look at the trichs in my old journal Look at my status. I'm an expert It looks bad to you but I'm fucking them up on purpose Rinse & Repeat


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks for the concerns, but we got this under control


Does that mean that he is being paid for trolling and nothing is being done about it?
I've been away from the site for a little while due to all the bullshit and trolls and I know fin used to troll hard and it appears I have been trolled as I genuinely thought he may be trying to grow rather than just creating endless troll threads like he did when I was last on here, if this is the case it really does have to stop or the end surely will be in sight, soon it will be trolls openly trolling each other for payment and any integrity this place has as a growing forum will disappear as the trolls become indistinguishable from each other and the place will become one big bullshit advertisement that growers won't want any part of.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Bird is the word abada bird bird bird


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes every time some one posts on this thread he get 3.00


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Does that mean that he is being paid for trolling and nothing is being done about it?


no. read the journal from front to back and then you will understand



also he isn't getting paid for trolling. he is a member of RIU and has been one for a while. what he does on the side is none of my buisness


----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2013)

he has more updates than leaves in that bin...


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Does that mean that he is being paid for trolling and nothing is being done about it?
> I've been away from the site for a little while due to all the bullshit and trolls and I know fin used to troll hard and it appears I have been trolled as I genuinely thought he may be trying to grow rather than just creating endless troll threads like he did when I was last on here, if this is the case it really does have to stop or the end surely will be in sight, soon it will be trolls openly trolling each other for payment and any integrity this place has as a growing forum will disappear as the trolls become indistinguishable from each other and the place will become one big bullshit advertisement that growers won't want any part of.


This clown wouldn't be so broke if he was getting paid, or if he was actually trying to grow for realsies


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes every time some one posts on this thread he get 3.00


I wish  . That would be awesome.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I wish  . That would be awesome.


So how do u make a living? Someone mentioned u were a trust fund baby, not saying that's bad. Was just wondering.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> So how do u make a living? Someone mentioned u were a trust fund baby, not saying that's bad. Was just wondering.


I have to get random jobs. I worked at an avocado factory, grocery store, was a waiter. I don't have a job right now, but I JUST got to Colorado.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

I wish I was a trust fund baby. Or a reverse gold digger like Buck, I don't want to get married at my age though.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

I will update, 7 weeks wednesday....View attachment 2471174View attachment 2471176View attachment 2471177View attachment 2471178View attachment 2471179View attachment 2471180View attachment 2471181View attachment 2471182View attachment 2471183View attachment 2471184

This is what your seedlings should look like in a week don't trip Finn.....I planted mine 10 days before u....you are on the right track for vigorous growth.....
View attachment 2471175


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

Shaggy, whered everyone go?? Is the hype dying?.............like the plants
.................. ............cry:................


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok I guess I'll throw an update up too, why not? Here is a Purple Urkle x Burmese bred by a close friend of mine. One of the most sexy looking plants I've seen in a while.











At 63 days.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 8, 2013)

When you ad milk, expect it to spoil and turn rancid in the soil, and do nothing but kill the plants. Good luck, you sure as fuck need it. I'm very appreciateive that you are teaching people how not to grow. Sombody needs to do it.


----------



## delvite (Jan 8, 2013)

&#8203;Plants do not need all the carbohydrates like lactose. Fat is a carbon source plants can not use, and protein contained in milk is nitrogen rich but also not in a usable form. Plants photosynthesize their own food they do not need an external source. What they do have is a relationship with the soil's inhabitants to breakdown and recycle material into usable forms for plants. Micro-organisms in the soil consume organics, including protein, which they oxidize to nitrate, which is then taken up by plants. 
Soil microorganisms
http://microsoil.com/WhatIsMS/Default.ht
http://www.attra.org/attra-pub/soilmgmt.
http://www.americanplantfood.com/Pages/P
These milk solutes will eventually be concentrated enough to cause the roots to desiccate, reduce turgor, and then the plant will wilt. The soil's microfauna, fungi and bacteria, would degrade milk solutes into a source of nutrients eventually but not quickly. Unless the milk is applied at very low concentrations it will overwhelm them turning the soil hypertonic and dessicate them along with the roots. Excess milk will then sour and rot. 


Hypertonic soil means the water in the plant is drawn out by osmotic pressure. This means the root cells will lose turgor pressure and no longer supply the plant with needed water. The plants will likely wilt rather abruptly if this happens.
Milk will not be immediately harmful and has been used as a fungicide when diluted 1:7 then sprayed on leaves.
Source(s):
http://home.earthlink.net/~dayvdanls/pla
http://www.visit-islay.com/biology/int2/
http://plantphys.info/plants_human/water
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/article


...........................somthing to read fin? ​


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Fin you keep telling people their giving you shopping lists not advice but from what i read they're giving you advice but your plants are "fine" so i guess no advice is needed since you have everything under control

im from Texas and i wish you weren't...your giving texans a bad name

your plants are as stretched and skinny as you are, and it wouldn't be hard to get someone high if they are 6' 2" and weigh 150

That shit you grew that you call "Dank Dank" would of barely passed as popcorn bud in texas...if it takes more than one hit to feel it you're not growing dank dank

No matter what god you believe in your plants are not going to miraculously grow because of it

Also you said PH doesn't matter, so why do you say your going to add a mixture of milk and water to bring the PH down...if it doesn't matter why do you care if your PH goes down?

And you want advice? My advice to you is use the advice already given...don't use halogens they suck, don't use milk cuz your shit will most likely rot, get proper soil (if you spent $18 on timers you went to the wrong place i got mine for $3 a piece), and if you knew how to spend your money right you wouldn't have problems (oh im sorry you don't everything is fine)


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> &#8203;...........................somthing to read fin? ​


Don't waste your time, he doesn't care. 

The only advice he listens to is the bad kind.

Don't do that, go buy this, do this instead, etc. etc. =  They're fine  or,  Don't make me shopping lists 

But some random guy tells him to water with milk and he's all over that shit.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Shaggy, whered everyone go?? Is the hype dying?.............like the plants
> .................. ............cry:................


What a letdown. I'm never going to learn how to grow the dank dank.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> What a letdown. I'm never going to learn how to grow the dank dank.


18 posts in 12 hrs?? And 5 were from spammy? Awww. No bueno. Who knows maybe a couple died and hell revive this trainwreck.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

They are fine! best hash ever coming in a year!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

Now finn can take the day off^^ gotcha covered dude...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Shaggy, whered everyone go?? Is the hype dying?


I was the only one that wasn't here... I'm glad you missed me though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Ok I guess I'll throw an update up too, why not? Here is a Purple Urkle x Burmese bred by a close friend of mine. One of the most sexy looking plants I've seen in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely posted way better pictures of a Purple Urkle plant than this.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought i gave u a day off to clear your head?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> &#8203;Plants do not need all the carbohydrates like lactose. Fat is a carbon source plants can not use, and protein contained in milk is nitrogen rich but also not in a usable form. Plants photosynthesize their own food they do not need an external source. What they do have is a relationship with the soil's inhabitants to breakdown and recycle material into usable forms for plants. Micro-organisms in the soil consume organics, including protein, which they oxidize to nitrate, which is then taken up by plants.
> Soil microorganisms
> http://microsoil.com/WhatIsMS/Default.ht&#8230;
> http://www.attra.org/attra-pub/soilmgmt.&#8230;
> ...


The plants will be fine. They do this in Jamaica all the time, and they grow some nice ass plants out there.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Fin you keep telling people their giving you shopping lists not advice but from what i read they're giving you advice but your plants are "fine" so i guess no advice is needed since you have everything under control


You finally realize what's going on


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> 18 posts in 12 hrs?? And 5 were from spammy? Awww. No bueno. Who knows maybe a couple died and hell revive this trainwreck.


Why should I reply in the middle of the night and early morning. I don't even know why you were awake and on my thread, when you said this shit was dead.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

1 in 3 finn posts..... The plants are fine!
question....What plants?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Now finn can take the day off^^ gotcha covered dude...


Oh, thanks man


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why should I reply in the middle of the night and early morning. I don't even know why you were awake and on my thread, when you said this shit was dead.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I definitely posted way better pictures of a Purple Urkle plant than this.


You posted that tennis ball your poor dog chewed up, which looked like abt half of one of these branches. I'm kinda insulting tennis balls tho, most tennis balls I've seen had much better bud structure.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> 1 in 3 finn posts..... The plants are fine!
> question....What plants?


About time for todays proof of life finmildew. Maybe that still shot one we've been wanting


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

I told u my cotyledons are fine....3 weeks old but fine?kiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

Can u clarify your use of the "Fine" Finnyboy? number 2 right?

fine[SUP] 1[/SUP] (f




n)_adj._ *fin·er*, *fin·est* *1. * Of superior quality, skill, or appearance: a fine day; a fine writer. A fine plant

*2. * Very small in size, weight, or thickness: fine type; fine paper.fine cotyledons


----------



## dangledo (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I definitely posted way better pictures of a Purple Urkle plant than this.



everyone knows you had nothing to do with that grow other than, MAYBE, MAYBE you were his gopher. How long did you look for the board stretcher?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

Since this seems to be petering out i figured id point everyone to some YouTube channels that are legit.
NWGreenThumb is awesome and has good info
Bret1Maverick is another, he's also good but his vids have a funnier vibe, NW is more straight up scientific.
Depends what you're in the mood for. Seems like everyone on this thread is on the up and up but just in case the noobs are actually looking for info.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

dangledo said:


> everyone knows you had nothing to do with that grow other than, MAYBE, MAYBE you were his gopher. How long did you look for the board stretcher?


Finshaggy, go get me some hydro dirt mmkay?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why should I reply in the middle of the night and early morning. I don't even know why you were awake and on my thread, when you said this shit was dead.


I was at a jam session with a bunch of musicians from austin and portland. They all did mushrooms. I stayed away, im to old for that shyte. The music turned out to be amazing!!! Keyboards and mixing equipment and drums..wtf right. It was actually the drummer that made the night. Amazing drums. 

Why no updates yet? Are you waiting untill people beg you for them? Lol your so funny... Ooooooooo fiiiiiin, let us see your pathetic plants. Baaaahahahahaaaa, are those bean sprouts DOA today lmao. Or are you just giving them a couple more hours to grow?? The hype is dying


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I was at a jam session with a bunch of musicians from austin and portland. They all did mushrooms. I stayed away, im to old for that shyte. The music turned out to be amazing!!! Keyboards and mixing equipment and drums..wtf right. It was actually the drummer that made the night. Amazing drums.
> 
> Why no updates yet? Are you waiting untill people beg you for them? Lol your so funny... Ooooooooo fiiiiiin, let us see your pathetic plants. Baaaahahahahaaaa, are those bean sprouts DOA today lmao. Or are you just giving them a couple more hours to grow?? The hype is dying


Go back about 20 pages, he said give him 4 months. I asked... Why? Are you starting over?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Go back about 20 pages, he said give him 4 months. I asked... Why? Are you starting over?


Yeah that 4 month window keeps his options open. He could start over a couple more times, buy replacement clones our really go for gold and veg these monsters the whole 4.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

come on fin show us the dank dank


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> come on fin show us the dank dank


And not your friends dank dank.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2013)

Please say today is the day of Milk. The medium looks a little dry today.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Please say today is the day of Milk. The medium looks a little dry today.


MILK? You're joking right??


----------



## delvite (Jan 8, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Please say today is the day of Milk. The medium looks a little dry today.





Krondizzel said:


> MILK? You're joking right??


ive been waiting for this lol those poor plants


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Yeah that 4 month window keeps his options open. He could start over a couple more times, buy replacement clones our really go for gold and veg these monsters the whole 4.


I'm not going to buy replacement clones. But I will be buying clones. My friend wants to grow in what is now out apartments grow room instead of just my grow room. These plants that you see now, will be here through the whole 4 months, as well as any new plants. I am keeping males also. Just gonna put them in a clear trash bag, and not keep them all the way through flower. Because I want to take some pollen from one, and put it on a single female branch, by way of surrounding that branch with a ziplock baggie which will have pollen all up in it.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> ive been waiting for this lol those poor plants


Koolaid would make it taste sweeter.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

You need to go buy some soil and transplant out of that meat smoker....lotta wood, those aren't looking too good buddy... what strain are they? reggie? or dank dank?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> MILK? You're joking right??


You haven't been paying very close attn have you?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Please say today is the day of Milk. The medium looks a little dry today.


Not yet. And I only didn't water for 1 day. It is dry though.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You need to go buy some soil and transplant out of that meat smoker....lotta wood, those aren't looking too good buddy... what strain are they? reggie? or dank dank?


meat smoker hahahha


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> MILK? You're joking right??


Nope


----------



## dbkick (Jan 8, 2013)

yes, show us the...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nope


Milk is for babies. Eventually those babies will have to get off of the tit and eat some real food. Might even have to take them out of that little preschool nursery setup.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

dangledo said:


> everyone knows you had nothing to do with that grow other than, MAYBE, MAYBE you were his gopher. How long did you look for the board stretcher?


 No, that was a guy that had JUST moved here from Kansas and had no idea how to grow   I had to show him everything.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

my eyes are watering......hahahaha


dbkick said:


> yes, show us the...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, that was a guy that had JUST moved here from Kansas and had no idea how to grow   I had to show him everything.


I think he has already seen his own setup a time or two.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> my eyes are watering......hahahaha


I wanna crack some of those babies but plant count :/


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Milk is for babies. Eventually those babies will have to get off of the tit and eat some real food. Might even have to take them out of that little preschool nursery setup.


I already gave them nutes  Or are you suggesting I feed my plants solid foods


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I think he has already seen his own setup a time or two.


Nope. I was the first patient he knew before he got his own red card. I helped him from day 1, we made hash together too.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I already gave them nutes  Or are you suggesting I feed my plants solid foods


Might as well give em some Mcdonalds to fatten em up because your shit always looks like an ethiopian strain dude.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nope. I was the first patient he knew before he got his own red card. I helped him from day 1, we made hash together too.


Great, I'm sure you held hands and drank coffee too. Neither of you can grow good pot. Thumbs down for your buddy too.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nope. I was the first patient he knew before he got his own red card. I helped him from day 1, we made hash together too.


Maybe your friend knows what the strain name of that chewed up tennis ball crap you guys had? Shit looked like some oscar the grouch weed.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Great, I'm sure you held hands and drank coffee too. Neither of you can grow good pot. Thumbs down for your buddy too.


    When I showed the pictures you were all like "Oh, you actually do have something worth sharing." then went as far as to say that I was LYING about growing the buds I grew. You obviously thought the buds looked good, or you would have never said either of those things. I'm pretty sure that was the time you said you were going to unsub from this thread also? What happened, you just couldn't stay away?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

u sure showed him,didn't you? what did u hate this guy?


Finshaggy said:


> No, that was a guy that had JUST moved here from Kansas and had no idea how to grow   I had to show him everything.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> When I showed the pictures you were all like "Oh, you actually do have something worth sharing." then went as far as to say that I was LYING about growing the buds I grew. You obviously thought the buds looked good, or you would have never said either of those things. I'm pretty sure that was the time you said you were going to unsub from this thread also? What happened, you just couldn't stay away?


I said worth sharing... I didn't say I was impressed by it.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> When I showed the pictures you were all like "Oh, you actually do have something worth sharing." then went as far as to say that I was LYING about growing the buds I grew. You obviously thought the buds looked good, or you would have never said either of those things. I'm pretty sure that was the time you said you were going to unsub from this thread also? What happened, you just couldn't stay away?


nobody ever said your shit looked good..........its all trash .....not even worth making hash out of..... u suck


----------



## dangledo (Jan 8, 2013)

''150 micron bho''  

five years on this board, ive never used the dunce emoticon. truly dunce worthy. or a laughing face for that matter, because i cried a bit.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> nobody ever said your shit looked good..........its all trash .....not even worth making hash out of..... u suck


All he showed me was a couple twigs and some buds that looked like chewed up tennis balls.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> MILK? You're joking right??


No, I'm not joking at all. At this point he doesn't want any advice, so lets watch him finish these girls off. One has to admit great funniness has come from this thread.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

I just want to be here when the milk goes down...and to witness the moment when you see the error in your ways...plus it makes me feel good about my own accomplishments....


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I said worth sharing... I didn't say I was impressed by it.


You didn't say it. But you were. You even said I LIED about growing it. As if "Shaggy couldn't grow stuff that good"


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 8, 2013)

This dude couldnt even gro a hard on...Finn, why dont you just dry up and blow away like your plants will do soon..

Oh, and I think they need anouther tourching...Post that up would yea..In case I missed it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

dangledo said:


> ''150 micron bho''
> 
> five years on this board, ive never used the dunce emoticon. truly dunce worthy. or a laughing face for that matter, because i cried a bit.


What's wrong with making a microned BHO? I've made it with coffee filters too  Funny you were talking about dunce-worthiness    Because that one I put, totally belonged there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

dangledo said:


> everyone knows you had nothing to do with that grow other than, MAYBE, MAYBE you were his gopher. How long did you look for the board stretcher?


boartd stretcher? lol some funny shit. on the jobsite we always send the noobs to go grab the tile stretcher  lmao


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> No, I'm not joking at all. At this point he doesn't want any advice, so lets watch him finish these girls off. One has to admit great funniness has come from this thread.


I never wanted advice.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You didn't say it. But you were. You even said I LIED about growing it. As if "Shaggy couldn't grow stuff that good"


I'm not impressed with a single thing you have posted in this entire thread. Maybe your ignorance but that's about it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I just want to be here when the milk goes down...and to witness the moment when you see the error in your ways...plus it makes me feel good about my own accomplishments....


   There's nothing wrong with milk   It's already 87% water. And that's whole milk


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> This dude couldnt even gro a hard on...Finn, why dont you just dry up and blow away like your plants will do soon..
> 
> Oh, and I think they need anouther tourching...Post that up would yea..In case I missed it.


You can go ahead and post it  Nice mention though  You guys can't help yourselves can you


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never wanted advice.


no u dont need any ... it wont be long u will be taking over the mj industry and exporting to mexico


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm not impressed with a single thing you have posted in this entire thread. Maybe your ignorance but that's about it.


  Says the guy that can't leave, even when he wants to    You know you love my shit, and you can't wait to see what I'm trying to do


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> no u dont need any ... it wont be long u will be taking over the mj industry and exporting to mexico


 We will never export to Mexico, Mexico will always Import


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Says the guy that can't leave, even when he wants to    You know you love my shit, and you can't wait to see what I'm trying to do


I could always start my own grow journal and steal all of your viewers. I think people round' here would rather see a real grow and not some half assed ghetto lunch box setup.


----------



## delvite (Jan 8, 2013)

keep those updates coming fin


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> We will never export to Mexico, Mexico will always Import


your a stroke


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I could always start my own grow journal and steal all of your viewers. I think people round' here would rather see a real grow and not some half assed ghetto lunch box setup.


I think you're wrong, they'd rather see the ghetto setup . Go ahead and try though


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 8, 2013)

Your right finn. I cant because it puts a smile on my face every time I read this shit...YOUR COMPLETLY LOST IN YOU LIL CLOSET GROW TUB THINGY


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> keep those updates coming fin


Will do


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> your a stroke


You spelled you're wrong.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> I cant because it puts a smile on my face every time I read this shit...YOUR COMPLETLY LOST IN YOU LIL CLOSET GROW TUB THINGY


I'm pretty sure YOU'RE the one that's lost in it. So says the first sentence...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You spelled you're wrong.


Correcting punctuation? OOOoooo... Big man in the house. We have a tough guy!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 8, 2013)

fin doggy you think people keep coming here because they are impressed? It seems more like the car wreck you shouldn't watch but can't stop looking at.

Obviously it's not about the plant it's about the google $ or whatever it is you're actually doing.
I just noticed all the tags for this thread. holy shit. lol


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You spelled you're wrong.


u must have learned that in your ged classes in kiddy jail right?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> fin doggy you think people keep coming here because they are impressed? It seems more like the car wreck you shouldn't watch but can't stop looking at.
> 
> Obviously it's not about the plant it's about the google $ or whatever it is you're actually doing.
> I just noticed all the tags for this thread. holy shit. lol


which tag is your favorite? lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Correcting punctuation? OOOoooo... Big man in the house. We have a tough guy!


At least I can unsub a thread if I want to


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> fin doggy you think people keep coming here because they are impressed? It seems more like the car wreck you shouldn't watch but can't stop looking at.
> 
> Obviously it's not about the plant it's about the google $ or whatever it is you're actually doing.
> I just noticed all the tags for this thread. holy shit. lol


I never said you were impressed. I said you can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u must have learned that in your ged classes in kiddy jail right?


I never took GED classes. Just regular classes.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Since this seems to be petering out i figured id point everyone to some YouTube channels that are legit.
> NWGreenThumb is awesome and has good info
> Bret1Maverick is another, he's also good but his vids have a funnier vibe, NW is more straight up scientific.
> Depends what you're in the mood for. Seems like everyone on this thread is on the up and up but just in case the noobs are actually looking for info.


I also wanted to say that both these cats are nice, respectful, and well spoken. And while they only deal with dank neither uses their cell phone to film nor do they live by an airport.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I also wanted to say that both these cats are nice, respectful, and well spoken. And while they only deal with dank neither uses their cell phone to film nor do they live by an airport.


Nor do they try awesome shit


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nor do they try awesome shit


your not doing anything awesome


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> which tag is your favorite? lol


Its a race between sister pimper and tafbang style


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never took GED classes. Just regular classes.


shouldnt u be in jail dont u have a warrant somewhere?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> shouldnt u be in jail dont u have a warrant somewhere?


For WHAT? Messing with those police officers? HA


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> your not doing anything awesome


  As far as you can tell   But you still can't look away


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> shouldnt u be in jail dont u have a warrant somewhere?


Nope. Misdemeanors are non-extraditable


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> For WHAT? Messing with those police officers? HA


probably stealing or missing court or something stupid


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nope. Misdemeanors are non-extraditable


u are tough your a wanted man on the run


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nor do they try awesome shit


Nobodys saying that your grow isn't good for some laughs, but nothing you are doing is awesome.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

Id like to find other good YouTube channels.
I already suggested NWGreenThumb and Bret1Maverick but everyone should add any good ones they know to the list.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

i'm torn between cameltoe fungus and slovenly parasitic mooch.

and updates, clancy?


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nor do they try awesome shit



Awsome shit or shit finn. Its still shit and youll never get it...Take up bascket weaving or something bro


----------



## Zoltan44x (Jan 8, 2013)

This is the most frequently updated thread on RIU. Congrats !


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Take up bascket weaving or something bro


Why would I take up another art when you guys are playing into my hands so nicely?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

this has more in common with eating a bowl of rice krispies than an actual cannabis grow.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

Dammit finmildew two pairs of underwear and its only tues!! At least it looks like you pissed yourself too. And i liked the"bring down my acid" comment. Genius.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

Way to kick it into high gear just when it was cooling off. That halo will really bring out the green and root explosion.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2013)

Fin, why'd you add milk to the water?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this has more in common with eating a bowl of rice krispies than an actual cannabis grow.


Hahaha holy shit im dying between that vid and thus pic I'm gonna bust a nut


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And now, the moment you've all the waiting for... (unless you are waiting for the halogen, and manure adding)... Milking my weed... [video=youtube;vhoaSjth0Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhoaSjth0Vk[/video]


Clean up your grow area you nasty failure..


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Clean up your grow area you nasty failure..


That's the least of his concerns...


----------



## dangledo (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What's wrong with making *_*microned**_ BHO? I've made it with coffee filters too  Funny you were talking about dunce-worthiness    Because that one I put, totally belonged there


=

we(experienced) hash makers use micron sizes in wet or dry sieve. in reference to the size trich HEAD we collect. in solvents, its just a screen. filtering the LIQUID from the material. From 150 to a coffee filter. Its JUST bho. Quality difference in sizes yes, but it is JUST bho. 

FinSHWAGG logic- piss through a 150 micron screen. 150 ''microned'' piss. 

FinSHWAGGS "150 microned bho"









google images "micron bho", nothing on bho. 

google images "150 micron bho" first pic is that junk.

A *dunce* is a person incapable of learning. you have not learned.





^ guess neither have I


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 8, 2013)

oh god.


his room is going to smell like rotten milk. (If it doesn't already smell like balls because he obviously isn't a clean person)


This is hilarious.


----------



## Rawrb (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why would I take up another art when you guys are playing into my hands so nicely?


Lol Finschwaggy, the archvillain of RIU


----------



## firelane (Jan 8, 2013)

Can you show the plant on the end of the trough by the fan? Not the one in the middle, but the one closest to you by the fan? You never seem to focus on it in your updates, but I'm curious to see how it's doing. 

How long are you going to keep them in the trough? Wouldn't that be crazy if you could grow weed in a water bottle with the top cut off or better yet a milk jug? And you must be rich to be feeding milk, shits not cheap anymore. By me, I can get a bag of soil and some pots for the price of a gallon of good milk. 

What is this whole grow going to cost you? I'm starting to think you are rich. You are probably even a republican.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

wont be long now


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If anyone missed the update... Milked the weed today.


gonna turn the halogen on tomorrow?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If anyone missed the update... Milked the weed today.


He's realized this grow is booboo and now he's just fucking with us


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> He's realized this grow is booboo and now he's just fucking with us


think maybe when they die he will blame it on the milk?


----------



## SkunkaDunk (Jan 8, 2013)

Throw in some flour and an egg, voila! Instant edibles my friend...


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2013)

I was a little upset by the update. The water/milk solution didn't even come close to the one root. Any ways a real Jamaican would of added water to the milk. Not milk to the water. I'm so upset u never even came close to watering those plants. I'm pissed now. What a fucking let down.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 8, 2013)

Where do you live Shaggy, I wanna visit and get stoned with ya!!!!! I'll bring the weed!!!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

as if the cotyledons didn't look watered already....i mean milked already


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Where do you live Shaggy, I wanna visit and get stoned with ya!!!!! I'll bring the weed!!!


old dude meeting shaggy and he brings the drugs... sounds like....how to catch a predator...he just a young boy sir......


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 8, 2013)

You are killing the fuk out of those plants. More water doesn't equal more growth. You are drowning them hello root rot. Besides you have them in the worse container. I give them another 10 days dead. Starting the pool


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this has more in common with eating a bowl of rice krispies than an actual cannabis grow.


Is that your cat UB?


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 8, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> You are killing the fuk out of those plants. More water doesn't equal more growth. You are drowning them hello root rot. Besides you have them in the worse container. I give them another 10 days dead. Starting the pool



I think there was already a debate on how long until they would die. Someone should start a poll


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

Here you are shagnatious


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> old dude meeting shaggy and he brings the drugs... sounds like....how to catch a predator...he just a young boy sir......


Good point But, he either has to be the funniest person on earth or the most stupid, either way, it would have to be fun Plus, I have no desire to smoke his dank weed!!!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

Personally, i wouldn't be caught dead in public or private with this guy.....even with the carrot top status, he has attained......


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

yup, that has to be Bucks cat.....plus jean shorts....


CannabisCorps said:


> Is that your cat UB?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Is that your cat UB?


i wish, that cat is world famous.


----------



## SkunkaDunk (Jan 8, 2013)

Quick "Skin Scabby" hide the milk, there's a cat loose in here!

Just fuckin with ya dude - you love it.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 8, 2013)

Simply the best. Better than all the rest.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this has more in common with eating a bowl of rice krispies than an actual cannabis grow.



I was gonna ask where the Captain Crunch was


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> probably stealing or missing court or something stupid


Exposing his junk in public


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And now, the moment you've all the waiting for... (unless you are waiting for the halogen, and manure adding)... Milking my weed... [video=youtube;vhoaSjth0Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhoaSjth0Vk[/video]


Poor little sprouts


----------



## kinetic (Jan 8, 2013)

With the milk I bet he thinks he's not going to need any cal mag.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

dangledo said:


> =
> 
> we(experienced) hash makers use micron sizes in wet or dry sieve. in reference to the size trich HEAD we collect. in solvents, its just a screen. filtering the LIQUID from the material. From 150 to a coffee filter. Its JUST bho. Quality difference in sizes yes, but it is JUST bho.
> 
> ...


The finer the micron the finer the filter. I'm still just "running it through a filter", I just happen o know how big the filter is. Most people just put 2 coffee filters, and no one has any idea what micron that is.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

firelane said:


> Can you show the plant on the end of the trough by the fan? Not the one in the middle, but the one closest to you by the fan? You never seem to focus on it in your updates, but I'm curious to see how it's doing.
> 
> How long are you going to keep them in the trough? Wouldn't that be crazy if you could grow weed in a water bottle with the top cut off or better yet a milk jug? And you must be rich to be feeding milk, shits not cheap anymore. By me, I can get a bag of soil and some pots for the price of a gallon of good milk.
> 
> What is this whole grow going to cost you? I'm starting to think you are rich. You are probably even a republican.


That plant will be the focus of a video tonight if you remind me again.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> gonna turn the halogen on tomorrow?


Like 2 more weeks. Maybe like a week and a half. Depends on growth.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> think maybe when they die he will blame it on the milk?


They aren't going to die


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> I was a little upset by the update. The water/milk solution didn't even come close to the one root. Any ways a real Jamaican would of added water to the milk. Not milk to the water. I'm so upset u never even came close to watering those plants. I'm pissed now. What a fucking let down.


The plants roots are huge, they definitely got the milk


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Where do you live Shaggy, I wanna visit and get stoned with ya!!!!! I'll bring the weed!!!


Pueblo, Colorado. We only have like 3 dispensaries within 10 miles. And I've only been to "The Pharm"...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> You are killing the fuk out of those plants. More water doesn't equal more growth. You are drowning them hello root rot. Besides you have them in the worse container. I give them another 10 days dead. Starting the pool


I pick the "They don't die" square. And "more water" = "Plants not drying out", they aren't gonna get root rot, if anything they're going to dry out.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I was gonna ask where the Captain Crunch was


I actually got some Captain Crunch today


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought ya'll would be pissed about the milk  It seems more like ya'll are waiting to see what it does.


----------



## firelane (Jan 8, 2013)

You always show that one, I want to see the other little guy down on that end.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And here's the plant next to the fan people think I'm hiding


looks yellow and necrotic. milk should help though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

Shag Team Assssseeeemmmbbbble !!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey shaggy, i was wondering how you feel about replicating rain on your plants. Youve got so many of those water bottles laying around im sure you could rig up a rain system? Might look like its raining jizz all over your plants with the milk in there but it could optimize the conditions...grow some dank dank


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

Shags got the milk, now


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not even going to watch any more of his videos. You know what is great? When you ignore finshaggy and come here, it's like a public chatroom. Kinda nice.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The plants roots are huge, they definitely got the milk


Root mass and foiliage mass are related, I highly doubt your roots are "huge". They're already dying it seems.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Root mass and foiliage mass are related, I highly doubt your roots are "huge". They're already dying it seems.


Roots are more important than foliage (IMO).

Agreed, they look like they are on their way out. Give em a redbull. They need a pick me up.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Root mass and foiliage mass are related, I highly doubt your roots are "huge". They're already dying it seems.


Wow he really doesn't know that plant and root size is relatively the same? Ive had wads of toilet paper stuck in my ass hair bigger than the roots on those plants!


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;BoXu6QmxpJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoXu6QmxpJE[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hey shaggy, i was wondering how you feel about replicating rain on your plants. Youve got so many of those water bottles laying around im sure you could rig up a rain system? Might look like its raining jizz all over your plants with the milk in there but it could optimize the conditions...grow some dank dank


Not enough room for something like that. Would be cool to have a drip system though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Shags got the milk, now


I wear a cookie monster belt buckle all the time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Root mass and foiliage mass are related, I highly doubt your roots are "huge". They're already dying it seems.


I've seen the roots, they are way longer than the plant.


----------



## SkunkaDunk (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh, *if anyone missed me milking my weed*, or if you don't know how milking marijuana even works. Here's the update: [video=youtube;vhoaSjth0Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhoaSjth0Vk[/video]



Pheww, I wasn't sure what to expect in that video...relieved to see it was just you giving them a milk bath.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Roots are more important than foliage (IMO).
> 
> Agreed, they look like they are on their way out. Give em a redbull. They need a pick me up.


I'm just going to inject fat into their penis' when they are old enough.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Wow he really doesn't know that plant and root size is relatively the same? Ive had wads of toilet paper stuck in my ass hair bigger than the roots on those plants!


NOW THAT, is hilarious, I don't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've seen the roots, they are way longer than the plant.


The plant is onLy a few cm tops, lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> The plant is onLy a few cm tops, lol


Yo, Greenhorn, this bowl of lemonhaze is for you. Fire in the bowwlll!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2013)

The plants looks really good right now. U should consider topping her. Will help bush it out a little. No shopping list required.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 8, 2013)

Never ceases to amaze. Just when I am thinking no one can be that fucking dumb... Fignasty proves me wrong. He should be killed for wasting seed... His father as well


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Never ceases to amaze. Just when I am thinking no one can be that fucking dumb... Fignasty proves me wrong. He should be killed for wasting seed... His father as well


the cookie monster belt buckle and the lack of a father in his FB photos tells me daddy probably left at an early age and it scarred clancy something fierce.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> The plants looks really good right now. U should consider topping her. Will help bush it out a little. No shopping list required.


Not yet. But definitely want to top and FIM


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the cookie monster belt buckle and the lack of a father in his FB photos tells me daddy probably left at an early age and it scarred clancy something fierce.


My dad didn't leave us, we left him because he drank all the time. He lived like a mile away from us our whole lives, and after like 7th grade we stopped visiting him


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Never ceases to amaze. Just when I am thinking no one can be that fucking dumb... Fignasty proves me wrong. He should be killed for wasting seed... His father as well


You didn't even say what was dumb... Are you talking about milking my plants??    Do you even have any reasoning behind this


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> The plants looks really good right now. U should consider topping her. Will help bush it out a little. No shopping list required.


AH! now you're thinking!!! There you go skinflappy... try toppin' your plants too buddy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> My dad didn't leave us, we left him because he drank all the time. He lived like a mile away from us our whole lives, and after like 7th grade we stopped visiting him


well, that explains the sad, lost, abused puppy eyes and the urban dictionary definition you made.

"My dad used to get delligerant, and yell at us."


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

This hit is for you Buck, next one is for kinetic.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This hit is for you Buck, next one is for kinetic.


what about me?


----------



## Kite High (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You didn't even say what was dumb... Are you talking about milking my plants??    Do you even have any reasoning behind this


Yes. You are the lack of reason


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> well, that explains the sad, lost, abused puppy eyes and the urban dictionary definition you made.
> 
> "My dad used to get delligerant, and yell at us."


He never yelled at us.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Yes. You are the lack of reason


No... Your lack of reason is the lack of reason...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> what about me?


I haven't gotten there yet.

This one's for woody and kite


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> He never yelled at us.


its really sad your dad stopped loving u.........but i kinda c y


----------



## Kite High (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> My dad didn't leave us, we left him because he drank all the time. He lived like a mile away from us our whole lives, and after like 7th grade we stopped visiting him


And with you as a son you wonder why he drank? He has probably been elated since your absence. You are a GREAT pro abortion argument


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

so whatt strains does everyone have going right now?

i've got one layer jam-packed with WMD and blueberry, the leggy fucks. another layer is the wild card layer, old moms that got flowered rather than put to pasture - LSD, pineapple express, G13, more blueberry, headband (that finicky fucking bitch) and an unknown strain that i call moses. a third layer is filled with NYCD and an unknown cali connection strain, and the fourth is all black domina with a couple LSDs jammed in the corner.

about to get back to my comfort zone and just get a whole bunch of GDP, god, and black domina going once i harvest out the first two layers.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No... Your lack of reason is the lack of reason...


You must be gay to suck so much


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

My name ain't skip!


Krondizzel said:


> This hit is for you Buck, next one is for kinetic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> He never yelled at us.


you're in a safe place, clancy. you can tell us what the bad man did to you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> You must be gay to suck so much


I don't think sexuality has anything to do with stupidity.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so whatt strains does everyone have going right now?
> 
> i've got one layer jam-packed with WMD and blueberry, the leggy fucks. another layer is the wild card layer, old moms that got flowered rather than put to pasture - LSD, pineapple express, G13, more blueberry, headband (that finicky fucking bitch) and an unknown strain that i call moses. a third layer is filled with NYCD and an unknown cali connection strain, and the fourth is all black domina with a couple LSDs jammed in the corner.
> 
> about to get back to my comfort zone and just get a whole bunch of GDP, god, and black domina going once i harvest out the first two layers.


Running Positronics Claustrum currently. Next up. C99


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> My name ain't skip!


I thought you already hit it? My bad. I must have handed it the wrong way. Fire it up. Your turn.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

Og 18, Liberty Haze, Purple wreck, Lavender, blue cheese.....coming up kandy kush, headband, and cannalope kush


UncleBuck said:


> so whatt strains does everyone have going right now?
> 
> i've got one layer jam-packed with WMD and blueberry, the leggy fucks. another layer is the wild card layer, old moms that got flowered rather than put to pasture - LSD, pineapple express, G13, more blueberry, headband (that finicky fucking bitch) and an unknown strain that i call moses. a third layer is filled with NYCD and an unknown cali connection strain, and the fourth is all black domina with a couple LSDs jammed in the corner.
> 
> about to get back to my comfort zone and just get a whole bunch of GDP, god, and black domina going once i harvest out the first two layers.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Og 18, Liberty Haze, Purple wreck, Lavender, blue cheese.....coming up kandy kush, headband, and cannalope kush


I have a cannalope cross called "chocolope"... tastes like one of those weird chocolate orange things. Real funky. I keep it around cuz I like the name. It's midgrade stuff IMO.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

Christ I went from feeling empathy to laughing at the mockery in o seconds flat..


UncleBuck said:


> you're in a safe place, clancy. you can tell us what the bad man did to you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone else want to hit this? I ain't stoppin' till everyone been in on this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> its really sad your dad stopped loving u.........but i kinda c y





Kite High said:


> And with you as a son you wonder why he drank? He has probably been elated since your absence. You are a GREAT pro abortion argument


not the road i wanted to travel, gents. i wanted clancy to get introspective about why he acts like he does.

clancy, my wife can probably help you locate some free mental health help in your area. we might even be moving just south of pueblo in a few months although it would be a breach of ethics for her to provide you therapy.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Yo buck, quit with the long winded stories, it's your hit.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

Just packed a bong bowl of Purple frost topped with death star hash..all you dooder...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

Nancy drew his ass to suicide... lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

A bongtoke? More purple? Here's a beer yo.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

ahhh SH&@#$. )(@*#[email protected]#$*!!!!!! I put my beer down on my piece and it just busted. The beer is good though. Glad I have a backup. Son of a.. They just don't make em like they used to. (smoking utensils.)


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> And with you as a son you wonder why he drank? He has probably been elated since your absence. You are a GREAT pro abortion argument


I don't get it? Having a kid that will bank off people like slaves on the internet is supposed to make you not want a kid? Explain a little better...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yo buck, quit with the long winded stories, it's your hit.


i'll be worthless come lights on time if i start this early.

lights on, daily inspection, spot watering, then i can get high.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't get it? Having a kid that will bank off people like slaves on the internet is supposed to make you not want a kid? Explain a little better...


you rely on me to make your once-every-6-months, $110 spam check?

who pays your rent? or are you couch surfing?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not the road i wanted to travel, gents. i wanted clancy to get introspective about why he acts like he does.
> 
> clancy, my wife can probably help you locate some free mental health help in your area. we might even be moving just south of pueblo in a few months although it would be a breach of ethics for her to provide you therapy.


You should talk to your wife about getting YOURSELF some free mental help   Stalking "teenagers" to talk shit about nothing... Pretty fucked up.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll be worthless come lights on time if i start this early.
> 
> lights on, daily inspection, spot watering, then i can get high.


You're missing the first step. See Buck that is one of my techniques as well... How you gonna make good buzz if you don't have a buzz on? 

Sober growers say I? Said no one.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you rely on me to make your once-every-6-months, $110 spam check?
> 
> who pays your rent? or are you couch surfing?


I have money saved from my job in Florida. And I will eventually be able to rely on that check. Ya'll just keep talking about me. And go makes some meme's or something. Why no meme's?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you rely on me to make your once-every-6-months, $110 spam check?
> 
> who pays your rent? or are you couch surfing?


His unemployment check from the taxes taken out of my real paycheck. Are you new at this America game or what?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Did anyone see the secret video?


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

I believe i finally found out what straine i have...its purple kush from what i've read and my friend said it was a slight purple when he harvasted...so the way i do it, it should be alot of purple


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> His unemployment check from the taxes taken out of my real paycheck. Are you new at this America game or what?


I have never used unemployment or welfare. Even though the jail told me I have Asperger's, so I should get some kind of check, right?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have never used unemployment or welfare. Even though the jail told me I have Asperger's, so I should get some kind of check, right?


I wasn't talking to you slapnuts. I was talking ABOUT you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have money saved from my job in Florida.


no you don't dude. you got robbed in florida, remember? and you had nothing on you besides some leftover pesos, about $8 worth. plus, i've read your facebook. you said you were looking for a job and never got one.

you don't have to lie to me to impress me, clancy.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 8, 2013)

Game Over - This is Fins hidden link and final video hehehe

[video=youtube;ALYoCXZHevk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALYoCXZHevk[/video]
I have stressed hundreds of plants through my years of growing and sad to say its all hype man ! Peace its been fun lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not a vegetarian or anything. But we're a race of animals that kills other animals, strips the organs from the body and the muscles from the bones. Enjoys the flavor of the "juices" that come from the meat ("broth"), and eat the meat after cooking it in a way that we would be horrified to be put through ourselves... I bet aliens look at us like we used to look at Indians... Uncivilized savages. If we ever started settling deeper in the stars, we'd probably get quarantined... Or maybe that's where we are now, in a quarantine. And they probably already tell "Ghost stories" about us to their children.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

ass burgers! nice


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> His unemployment check from the taxes taken out of my real paycheck. Are you new at this America game or what?


no way. to collect unemployment, you have to have worked for the better part of a year or a year and a half depending on what state you're in.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no you don't dude. you got robbed in florida, remember? and you had nothing on you besides some leftover pesos, about $8 worth. plus, i've read your facebook. you said you were looking for a job and never got one.
> 
> you don't have to lie to me to impress me, clancy.


  I had a job in Florida, I just didn't carry around money there


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have never used unemployment or welfare. Even though the jail told me I have Asperger's, so I should get some kind of check, right?


aspberger's is not a real diagnosis anymore. you're just autism spectrum.

and no, no one gets a check simply for being autism spectrum.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I had a job in Florida, I just didn't carry around money there


no, you didn't have a job in florida. anyone can go to your facebook and see that you're lying.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no way. to collect unemployment, you have to have worked for the better part of a year or a year and a half depending on what state you're in.


I'm not talking about unemployment. I have qualified for unemployment (worked one place over 6 months only to be fired for being white), but never submitted anything. I'm talking about like disability checks.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Game Over - This is Fins hidden link and final video hehehe
> 
> [video=youtube;ALYoCXZHevk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALYoCXZHevk[/video]
> I have stressed hundreds of plants through my years of growing and sad to say its all hype man ! Peace its been fun lol


Snort, snort, snort... got the drip going don't you? Whoever is in that video.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> aspberger's is not a real diagnosis anymore. you're just autism spectrum.
> 
> and no, no one gets a check simply for being autism spectrum.


I'm not in any kind of autistic spectrum. They told me it means I have a problem believing in rules.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no, you didn't have a job in florida. anyone can go to your facebook and see that you're lying.


Then go ahead and find it, and bring back a screen shot


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no way. to collect unemployment, you have to have worked for the better part of a year or a year and a half depending on what state you're in.


shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Snort, snort, snort... got the drip going don't you? Whoever is in that video.


I still have whooping cough. I've been clogged up like crazy. All kinds of shit draining in my nose and throat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not talking about unemployment. I have qualified for unemployment (worked one place over 6 months only to be fired for being white), but never submitted anything. I'm talking about like disability checks.


you can't collect unemployment when you get fired, you have to lose the job through no fault of your own.



Finshaggy said:


> I'm not in any kind of autistic spectrum. They told me it means I have a problem believing in rules.


you're autism spectrum. they revised the DSM and put aspberger's in the autism spectrum.*


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I still have whooping cough. I've been clogged up like crazy. All kinds of shit draining in my nose and throat.


whooping cough?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Then go ahead and find it, and bring back a screen shot


then you'll snitch on me again and rolli will yell at me and tell me to leave your sorry ass alone.

you know you're lying and anyone can go to facebook and verify it. who are you trying to impress by lying?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I still have whooping cough. I've been clogged up like crazy. All kinds of shit draining in my nose and throat.


Wait that IS you? You sure do you like a dumbass. Glad I read the book before judging the cover.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> whooping cough?


whooping cough is a disease that babies and old people are susceptible to.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Fin your vid....uh no....the only kind of stressing you should do is low stress training....your plants are gonna be as good as mexican brick weed in Texas if they even get that far....i don't want to ever hear you say your from Texas again....Colorado you can keep him, hope you don't get your meds from this guy though


----------



## SkunkaDunk (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> whooping cough is a disease that babies and old people are susceptible to.




Much like diaper rash


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

So... who here would just switch their chatting habits over to my thread if I made a real journal? Hmm??


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> then you'll snitch on me again and rolli will yell at me and tell me to leave your sorry ass alone.
> 
> you know you're lying and anyone can go to facebook and verify it. who are you trying to impress by lying?


yep hes a snitch


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

SkunkaDunk said:


> Much like diaper rash


ah ha, you ass. I just laughed the beer out of my mouth. You owe me a new beer. Possibly keyboard. Time will tell


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you can't collect unemployment when you get fired, you have to lose the job through no fault of your own.
> 
> 
> 
> you're autism spectrum. they revised the DSM and put aspberger's in the autism spectrum.*


It was no fault of my own. I got fired for being white  And I never said I have Asperger's. I said the jail said that. So that's cool that they added it to the thing you're talking about. Do you know that because you're retarded? Because I've never known anyone else that knew what was and wasn't on the "DSM"


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> yep hes a snitch


Part of being a grower is covering that avenue as well. Internet evidence.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe he is the way he is, because of the actions of his father.... I blame the father, a little.... but now that we understand you have a emotional and psychological problem, you can make an advancement toward mending that bonehead of yours...No excuse to be a lame brain.....Heres an Idea! why don't you try the conventional method of mastering the basic art of growing? before seeking out alternatives, especially ones that are unnecessary... Then that expert label of yours can have some clout....I understand you need to try and live up to the "EXPERT" label, and this fantasy fame that you have conjured up and plastered throughout the internet, but being humble and taking advice from actual growers (not dudes with the last name kushenthaller that have Facebook accounts pretending to be rastafari) you might not be the laughing stock of RIU .....do they even have the internet in jamaica? anyways. my nancy drew paragragh is over now.... thanks


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> then you'll snitch on me again and rolli will yell at me and tell me to leave your sorry ass alone.
> 
> you know you're lying and anyone can go to facebook and verify it. who are you trying to impress by lying?


I've never snitched on you for anything. You get shit brought on yourself. I don't have PMs, if I snitched, you would see it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> whooping cough is a disease that babies and old people are susceptible to.


And everyone in Pueblo Colorado that is ever at the mall...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Fin your vid....uh no....the only kind of stressing you should do is low stress training....your plants are gonna be as good as mexican brick weed in Texas if they even get that far....i don't want to ever hear you say your from Texas again....Colorado you can keep him, hope you don't get your meds from this guy though


You don't know what you're talking about, but thanks for trying


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

How about this...we'll make a thread and you can come visit Fin if you want to see some dank dank...alright im out i cant watch this cannabis torture any longer


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> So... who here would just switch their chatting habits over to my thread if I made a real journal? Hmm??


No one. There's nothing to talk about in your thread, unless you take my videos there  And that's just what I want you to do anyways


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It was no fault of my own. I got fired for being white


yeah, right.*



Finshaggy said:


> And I never said I have Asperger's. I said the jail said that. So that's cool that they added it to the thing you're talking about. Do you know that because you're retarded? Because I've never known anyone else that knew what was and wasn't on the "DSM"


the DSM is the diagnostic and statistical manual of mental disorders. it's what psychologists use to figure out what is wrong in the head space of folks like yourself.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Maybe he is the way he is, because of the actions of his father.... I blame the father, a little.... but now that we understand you have a emotional and psychological problem, you can make an advancement toward mending that bonehead of yours...No excuse to be a lame brain.....Heres an Idea! why don't you try the conventional method of mastering the basic art of growing? before seeking out alternatives, especially ones that are unnecessary... Then that expert label of yours can have some clout....I understand you need to try and live up to the "EXPERT" label, and this fantasy fame that you have conjured up and plastered throughout the internet, but being humble and taking advice from actual growers (not dudes with the last name kushenthaller that have Facebook accounts pretending to be rastafari) you might not be the laughing stock of RIU .....do they even have the internet in jamaica? anyways. my nancy drew paragragh is over now.... thanks


That was long winded. You wasted your time though. I'm not trying to rub you the wrong way but.. I've finally figured out that this guy simply cannot be reasoned with. This makes me wonder if what they say of lack of intelligence being a major factor with mental disabilities and disorder. Sorry chewwy, but this guy you're trying to talk sense into simply ain't listening to anyone with any aspect of logic or reasoning.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> How about this...we'll make a thread and you can come visit Fin if you want to see some dank dank...alright im out i cant watch this cannabis torture any longer


      Aren't you just the nicest ass hole in the world


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No one. There's nothing to talk about in your thread, unless you take my videos there  And that's just what I want you to do anyways


I'd blow this board away with my shit. I shouldn't be this cocky, but, I can post a bit more than a bucket full of shit under a couple of drop lights you found out of your dads garage.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've never snitched on you for anything. You get shit brought on yourself. I don't have PMs, if I snitched, you would see it.


no i wouldn't. there's a snitch button at the bottom of every post. who you trying to fool, clancy?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, right.*
> 
> 
> 
> the DSM is the diagnostic and statistical manual of mental disorders. it's what psychologists use to figure out what is wrong in the head space of folks like yourself.


Cool. So you use it to remember what you have every morning? Because you are so mentally retarded you can't even remember what you have... that's sad. Do you have like a journal you read, or videos you watch every morning too? Am I in the videos? Do you remind yourself about me?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I am not giving up on him!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'd blow this board away with my shit. I shouldn't be this cocky, but, I can post a bit more than a bucket full of shit under a couple of drop lights you found out of your dads garage.


I bet you wouldn't blow this board away. I bet you couldn't even get the as many views as this one has now


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'd blow this board away with my shit. I shouldn't be this cocky, but, I can post a bit more than a bucket full of shit under a couple of drop lights you found out of your dads garage.


his dad's garage?

now you're just rubbing it in


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Sure am and you must be that faggot thats so deep in the closet you can't find your way out...kinda like how far your head is up your ass


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I bet you wouldn't blow this board away. I bet you couldn't even get the as many views as this one has now


nascar has a lot of viewers tune in to see a crash. think about that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no i wouldn't. there's a snitch button at the bottom of every post. who you trying to fool, clancy?


Oh, well I've never used it. I didn't even know it was there. I can't rep, so the only thing I do with posts is journal them. You're the snitch not me. You openly snitch on my threads "Reported for spam" etc.. I don't snitch for shit, I just reply to your bullshit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Sure am and you must be that faggot thats so deep in the closet you can't find your way out...kinda like how far your head is up your ass


You should add a quote next time. I don't know what you are talking about, just looks like a gay rant that burst forth for no reason...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Not enough room for something like that. Would be cool to have a drip system though.


You seem like a smart enough guy all youd have to do would be poke a hole in the bottle and put it next to the plant. Done.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Cool. So you use it to remember what you have every morning? Because you are so mentally retarded you can't even remember what you have... that's sad. Do you have like a journal you read, or videos you watch every morning too? Am I in the videos? Do you remind yourself about me?


mentally retarded is two standard deviations below average on a WAIS-IV, i score in the neighborhood of two standard deviations above average depending on who administers the test.

i would love to go through the diagnostic section for autism on the DSM for you. you down? i have the book right here on the bookshelf.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> nascar has a lot of viewers tune in to see a crash. think about that.


And how often is there a crash? It's human nature, but that doesn't mean they always get what they want. And even in NASCAR they cheer at the end. So, think about that


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I bet you wouldn't blow this board away. I bet you couldn't even get the as many views as this one has now


You would lose. My 3, 4, 5, and 6 footers will make you cower. I pick bigger fan leaves off bigger than those puny things you have.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you pursued the virtual growing avenue Finn? huh? might be something up your alley! We can transfer all your virtual marijuana experience and get you growing big.....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You would lose. My 3, 4, 5, and 6 footers will make you cower. I pick bigger fan leaves off bigger than those puny things you have.


I think I've said enough. The beer is talking now. Want to talk about a grow-off? Lets do it. You vs. me skinflappy.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I wear a cookie monster belt buckle all the time.


 Prove it


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> mentally retarded is two standard deviations below average on a WAIS-IV, i score in the neighborhood of two standard deviations above average depending on who administers the test.
> 
> i would love to go through the diagnostic section for autism on the DSM for you. you down? i have the book right here on the bookshelf.


So you're retarded and know a lot about your problems, what is your point?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> View attachment 2472303 Prove it



Finshaggy vs. Krondizzel who want's to see this pwnage?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You would lose. My 3, 4, 5, and 6 footers will make you cower. I pick bigger fan leaves off bigger than those puny things you have.


I shaking already


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Finshaggy vs. Krondizzel who want's to see this pwnage?


Tell you what. I'll give you a month head start too Finshaggy. I'll wait.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I think I've said enough. The beer is talking now. Want to talk about a grow-off? Lets do it. You vs. me skinflappy.


Ok. You have to start your plants new though, or find some that are the same age that you have video evidence of the age. And winner is determined by the person that can get the most views, since that was the whole point of what we were talking about.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> View attachment 2472303 Prove it


You want me to take a picture of the belt buckle you mean?


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You should add a quote next time. I don't know what you are talking about, just looks like a gay rant that burst forth for no reason...


Nope not a rant just an observation of the truth......and come on....you know exactly what im talkin about, Your what i call a DL fag (down low)...As a quote from full metal jacket would say " Only two things come from Texas boy, steers and queers, you don't look like much of a steer to me" Alright everyone im done with this clown


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ok. You have to start your plants new though, or find some that are the same age that you have video evidence of the age. And winner is determined by the person that can get the most views, since that was the whole point of what we were talking about.


Ha, you name the terms, I'll still win. I don't use milk and I don't grow out of a campfire pit. If you were my homie, we would be betting some serious cash on this.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You mean like this? [video=youtube;DlFq21THYd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlFq21THYd4[/video] I'm talking about doing something more elaborate than this. Like a hose that drips by valve or something.


Kinda but ya, you could have the hoses dripping on the plants from the top like raining milk jizz....think about it, dank dank


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Nope not a rant just an observation of the truth......and come on....you know exactly what im talkin about, Your what i call a DL fag (down low)...As a quote from full metal jacket would say " Only two things come from Texas boy, steers and queers, you don't look like much of a steer to me" Alright everyone im done with this clown


robert stop trolling... if you want to troll someone, troll me and see how far that gets you. some people on here are troll proof. don't let it get to you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Ha, you name the terms, I'll still win. I don't use milk and I don't grow out of a campfire pit. If you were my homie, we would be betting some serious cash on this.


  Let's do two competitions if I get to choose   Views and hash. Since that's what I'm growing for, you have to make some hash at the end and we have to at least take various pictures of it, if not get it sent in to see whose is better.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You should add a quote next time. I don't know what you are talking about, just looks like a gay rant that burst forth for no reason...


For someone so homophobic you sure talk about having sex with alot of men. And you probly wanna chill out with that, co if pretty tolerant


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Kinda but ya, you could have the hoses dripping on the plants from the top like raining milk jizz....think about it, dank dank


That's what I'm talkin about... Just maybe no milk... It can go bad when its wet and sitting still...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> robert stop trolling... if you want to troll someone, troll me and see how far that gets you. some people on here are troll proof. don't let it get to you.


Awww, that's cute. You want attention now


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> robert stop trolling... if you want to troll someone, troll me and see how far that gets you. some people on here are troll proof. don't let it get to you.


Not getting to me im "fine" lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Let's do two competitions if I get to choose   Views and hash. Since that's what I'm growing for, you have to make some hash at the end and we have to at least take various pictures of it, if not get it sent in to see whose is better.


Views? I see what this is about  Not the ability to grow obviously. You pretty much lost already if you're concerned about "views"


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> For someone so homophobic you sure talk about having sex with alot of men. And you probly wanna chill out with that, co if pretty tolerant


When did I ever talk about having sex with men?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Not getting to me im "fine" lol


Cool man, trolling is one of my huge pet peeves. I do it here but I also try to keep logic behind it rather than emotion. If I were to act on emotion, I would have already stolen this guys account.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Views? I see what this is about  Not the ability to grow obviously. You pretty much lost already if you're concerned about "views"


Hash is what I'm growing for  Not views... Views and hash are ou two competitions. Since views is what YOU wanted (Saying: "I could get way more views, let's move this conversation guys") and hash is what I am aiming for with my grow.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll troll you anytime you want Krondizzle just let me know when you get this grow off thread goin and i'll be their


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Cool man, trolling is one of my huge pet peeves. I do it here but I also try to keep logic behind it rather than emotion. If I were to act on emotion, I would have already stolen this guys account.


OH MY GOD. If my sigs weren't full I'd have a new one now...      Trolling...    Is... one... of... you're...     PET PEEVES!!!        You troll me ALL day


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hash is what I'm growing for  Not views... Views and hash are ou two competitions. Since views is what YOU wanted (Saying: "I could get way more views, let's move this conversation guys") and hash is what I am aiming for with my grow.


Eh, blah blah blah, either way.. I'm confident that I can say I'm better at growing herb than you. Cocky as it may seem, confident I am plenty. You keep doing your thing.. I'm sure the little kids that buy that shit just love it. The people that have smoked herb for years ain't buyin' your stuff.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> OH MY GOD. If my sigs weren't full I'd have a new one now...      Trolling...    Is... one... of... you're...     PET PEEVES!!!        You troll me ALL day


Empty your signature and make me famous then. Then I'll steal your views dumbass.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Id like to find other good YouTube channels.
> I already suggested NWGreenThumb and Bret1Maverick but everyone should add any good ones they know to the list.


Nobody has any good channels they like?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Face it dude, you and I can argue all day, but at the end of the day, I have the better buzz.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2013)

If there is a prize I will enter...
I dont just post pictures on the net for free!


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Jorge Cervantez i like his vids CannabisCorps


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> If there is a prize I will enter...
> I dont just post pictures on the net for free!


I've seriously seen better grows out of dixie cups than finshaggy has produced.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Eh, blah blah blah, either way.. I'm confident that I can say I'm better at growing herb than you. Cocky as it may seem, confident I am plenty. You keep doing your thing.. I'm sure the little kids that buy that shit just love it. The people that have smoked herb for years ain't buyin' your stuff.


 You're hash ain't gonna be shit, and no one is gonna stay on your thread


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're hash ain't gonna be shit, and no one is gonna stay on your thread


Wanna bet account for account? I win, you never show up at rollitup again. I lose, I'll bounce. Sound fair?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

You don't have much to lose with the name you've spread around here. C'mon. Password for password.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Empty your signature and make me famous then. Then I'll steal your views dumbass.


You're so desperate


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

so i looked up delusional disorder in the DSM-IV-TR, and it is not the correct diagnosis, but only due to the manic episodes clancy admits to. otherwise he would meet delusional (grandiose) criteria.*

the only reason he would not be diagnosed with this is because of his other symptoms. you have to diagnose for most inclusive and least severe. grandiose delusional is not as severe as bipolar, but bipolar is the most inclusive.

delusional disorder, grandiose type: delusions of inflated worth, power, knowledge, identity, or special relationship to a deity (or famous person).


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're so desperate


Looks like you have 2 links. I have a specialist title. You're shit screams "look at me, look at me!!!!"


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Face it dude, you and I can argue all day, but at the end of the day, I have the better buzz.


You're the only one arguing. I'm just accepting your challenge, and making the terms since you told me I could. This doesn't have to be an argument, but I guess it does since you're a drunk troll


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're the only one arguing. I'm just accepting your challenge, and making the terms since you told me I could. This doesn't have to be an argument, but I guess it does since you're a drunk troll


You might want to start a new journal thread. I accept your puny challenge.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Wanna bet account for account? I win, you never show up at rollitup again. I lose, I'll bounce. Sound fair?


  The only place you've been here is my thread    That's not even equal.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You might want to start a new journal thread. I accept your puny challenge.


You have a month head start. Good luck.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The only place you've been here is my thread    That's not even equal.


If you think you'll win, then it shouldn't matter. If you think you'll lose and lose your account, then stfu biiiiachhhhh!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Looks like you have 2 links. I have a specialist title. You're shit screams "look at me, look at me!!!!"


This is a grow website. You're supposed to put your grow  instead of pretending to be a specialist


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You might want to start a new journal thread. I accept your puny challenge.


  This "challenge" was your idea. So you accept YOUR puny challenge


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> If you think you'll win, then it shouldn't matter. If you think you'll lose and lose your account, then stfu biiiiachhhhh!!!


Calm down Krondizzle dont let emotions get to you lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is a grow website. You're supposed to put your grow  instead of pretending to be a specialist


Still sounds like you are looking for some kind of feedback through your journals. Krondizzel Journals: 0 Finshaggy Journals: 36. Nuff said. LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME I GROW WEED IN A FIREPIT!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> If you think you'll win, then it shouldn't matter. If you think you'll lose and lose your account, then stfu biiiiachhhhh!!!


I'm not making an uneven bet. Why would I want your account? It's not worth anything


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Calm down Krondizzle det let emotions get to you lol


Hmm... Touche. Good call. +rep.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Still sounds like you are looking for some kind of feedback through your journals. Krondizzel Journals: 0 Finshaggy Journals: 36. Nuff said. LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME I GROW WEED IN A FIREPIT!


You've only been here two months, and the fact that you don't journal shows you don't even use the site fully yet  Nuff said. Your account is worthless. Offer me something WORTH my account, and I will bet my password.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not making an uneven bet. Why would I want your account? It's not worth anything


Sounds like you're backing down.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2013)

I think the op has been drinking. Someone has been drinking. I thought it was impossible to grow dank dank if your sloppy drunk?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You've only been here two months, and the fact that you don't journal shows you don't even use the site fully yet  Nuff said. Your account is worthless. Offer me something WORTH my account, and I will bet my password.


How do you know this is my only account? Psh. Noob.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> I think the op has been drinking. Someone has been drinking. I thought it was impossible to grow dank dank if your sloppy drunk?


Hydro is so simple a caveman can do it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Sounds like you're backing down.


Nope, you go ahead and start a thread linking to our two threads whenever you want. We'll see who has the best hash, and gets the most views


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> I think the op has been drinking. Someone has been drinking. I thought it was impossible to grow dank dank if your sloppy drunk?


I drank a beer but I'm not drunk. Kron said he was drunk already though. So it's him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Hydro is so simple a caveman can do it.


and soil is so simple anyone above finshaggy level can do it.

so no one was interested in knowing that clancy would qualify for delusional grandiose disorder if not for his manic episode?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> How do you know this is my only account? Psh. Noob.


I said offer me something. So obviously it is, or you would have just made the offer instead of this sad blow off in the quote above.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nope, you go ahead and start a thread linking to our two threads whenever you want. We'll see who has the best hash, and gets the most views


Sounds like another tortoise vs the hare story. Only the tortoise ends up paused at 3".


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and soil is so simple anyone above finshaggy level can do it.
> 
> so no one was interested in knowing that clancy would qualify for delusional grandiose disorder if not for his manic episode?


You're only interesting when you make pictures of my face, and talk about my mom. Accept it.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I said offer me something. So obviously it is, or you would have just made the offer instead of this sad blow off in the quote above.


You never know who else I might be on this board.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I drank a beer but I'm not drunk. Kron said he was drunk already though. So it's him.


you're not 21, who bought the beer for you? and with what money?

and who pays your rent?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Sounds like another tortoise vs the hare story. Only the tortoise ends up paused at 3".


You gonna make the thread, or just stay on mine? Because that's cool too


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like your psychiatric diagnosis is right on point Buck


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's what I'm talkin about... Just maybe no milk... It can go bad when its wet and sitting still...


Id love to see rain fall on those things, veiws would skyrocket and youd have yourself an evil empire in the sky to grow in the clouds in a zeplin and spray milk on all the infidels !!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You gonna make the thread, or just stay on mine? Because that's cool too


Well, with the amount of messages in my inbox telling me that I'd hand you your ass in a grow.. yeah, might as well get this thread ready to switch over to mine.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're only interesting when you make pictures of my face, and talk about my mom. Accept it.


delusional disorder, grandiose type: delusions of inflated worth, power, knowledge, identity, or special relationship to a deity.



sounds like someone i know of!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You never know who else I might be on this board.


And I don't care? Have you seen anyone come in here that I was like, OMG it's THAT guy  Nope  So why would I care who else you are. If you're somebody else, that means you're a sock puppet, and that means you have a hand in your ass. Whose hand is in your ass? Is it Buck? No, Greenhorn right?  You came in because I pointed out that your name is Greenhorn, so now you want to pretend to be a "specialist" since no one cares that you're a mod    I don't care who you are, the fact that you admittedly have a hand in your ass is enough for me     I don't even want any more info


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Get it started Kron...i'll advertise it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This isn't my final video, there will be plenty more.


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/533340-piercing-plant-stems.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not 21, who bought the beer for you? and with what money?
> 
> and who pays your rent?


I have 2 roommates over 21. It's their beer, that's why I only had 1, I don't drink a lot I smoke a lot. And I pay my rent  You're wife pay you yet this month?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Get it started Kron...i'll advertise it


Which crop should I choose?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Id love to see rain fall on those things, veiws would skyrocket and youd have yourself an evil empire in the sky to grow in the clouds in a zeplin and spray milk on all the infidels !!!


I don't have enough money. I need to get grow buckets first anyways.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And I don't care? Have you seen anyone come in here that I was like, OMG it's THAT guy  Nope  So why would I care who else you are. If you're somebody else, that means you're a sock puppet, and that means you have a hand in your ass. Whose hand is in your ass? Is it Buck? No, Greenhorn right?  You came in because I pointed out that your name is Greenhorn, so now you want to pretend to be a "specialist" since no one cares that you're a mod    I don't care who you are, the fact that you admittedly have a hand in your ass is enough for me     I don't even want any more info


Hey Kron, you still think i shouldn't troll a little? Lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Which crop should I choose?


10x26 / 8x1000's
12x12 / 6x1000's
12x16/ 6x1000's
34x36/ 16x1000's

?????????


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> delusional disorder, grandiose type: delusions of inflated worth, power, knowledge, identity, or special relationship to a deity.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like someone i know of!


Does this mean you're going to make a meme?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Hey Kron, you still think i shouldn't troll a little? Lol


Go for it, just be respectful in your manner. Keep it to the facts. Calling him a homo or whatever is uncalled for. Telling him his grow is terrible, well, your entitled to your opinion, just be respectful and clean about it.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Which crop should I choose?


It really won't matter it'll still turn out better regardless of what straine....you should get some brick seeds lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> It really won't matter it'll still turn out better regardless of what straine....you should get some brick seeds lol


I don't mess with seeds. Period. Ever. Not even if I'm groping.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I pay my rent


is your rent $12 a month? you don't have a job and you rely on annual $110 spam checks. you just said that you only had $50 in your pocket.*

i mean, you transplanted to rice because you couldn't afford a bag of dirt, and you could only afford one cup of rice.

you don't have to lie to impress us, clancy.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't have enough money. I need to get grow buckets first anyways.


What if you used water bottles with straws taped into the lids sticking up like dunce caps with holes poked in them along the straw. Video headline...makin it rain. You could squeeze the bottle and rain would drip from the straw...hmmmmmmm......dank dank!! :


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> What if you used water bottles with straws taped into the lids sticking up like dunce caps with holes poked in them along the straw. Video headline...makin it rain. You could squeeze the bottle and rain would drip from the straw...hmmmmmmm......dank dank!! :


Bowler will you pm me please. Thanks.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Go with your 12 x 12 6 x 1,000's


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Go with your 12 x 12 6 x 1,000's


There's 38 in that one.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Alright cool....Fin my son could grow better than you and he shits and pisses his diaper....your killin them, when you get root rot i'll be waiting for you in the Marijuana problems forum


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> There's 38 in that one.


Your grow is gonna dwarf his either way...go with your smallest one


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Your grow is gonna dwarf his either way...go with your smallest one


That is my smallest.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Then do that one...what straine is it?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Then do that one...what straine is it?


I'll go with AK-47 for the win.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh yeah the AK is gonna kill that crap he's growin


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Oh yeah the AK is gonna kill that crap he's growin


I have 8 strains, I figure the AK-47 being a 5/10 on my scale will give him a run for his money.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Well start the thread...i'll go over their


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Well start the thread...i'll go over their


In due time, in due time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And I don't care? Have you seen anyone come in here that I was like, OMG it's THAT guy  Nope  So why would I care who else you are. If you're somebody else, that means you're a sock puppet, and that means you have a hand in your ass. Whose hand is in your ass? Is it Buck? No, Greenhorn right?  You came in because I pointed out that your name is Greenhorn, so now you want to pretend to be a "specialist" since no one cares that you're a mod    I don't care who you are, the fact that you admittedly have a hand in your ass is enough for me     I don't even want any more info


wow dude. I feel honored I guess. that's a first for me, lol. me accused of making a puppet acct.  I think I'm gonna hug you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wow dude. I feel honored I guess. that's a first for me, lol. me accused of making a puppet acct.  I think I'm gonna hug you.


Group hug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And I don't care? Have you seen anyone come in here that I was like, OMG it's THAT guy  ....blah, blah, blah,.....


I guess I'm that guy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Group hug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the convo's that we had in threads, it would funny as shit if you were my puppet acct.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I don't mess with seeds. Period. Ever. Not even if I'm groping.


Then this isn't even a competition. If we're doing clones, wait till I get my clones  Anyone can get clones  And I have to get some anyways... My roommate wants this to be his grow to, so we need 6 more plants


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Oh yeah the AK is gonna kill that crap he's growin


    You don't even know what I'm growing


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wow dude. I feel honored I guess. that's a first for me, lol. me accused of making a puppet acct.  I think I'm gonna hug you.


He said he was a puppet. And I just figured that's an ass you'd have you're hand up. Don't thank me, that's all you man. Hug yourself... And wash your hand...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> He said he was a puppet. And I just figured that's an ass you'd have you're hand up.


no, it's not. but you should take your head outta your ass. cause it's in there pretty deep.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no, it's not. but you should take your head outta your ass. cause it's in there pretty deep.


As stated previously by me...he'll never get it out of their


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> is your rent $12 a month? you don't have a job and you rely on annual $110 spam checks. you just said that you only had $50 in your pocket.*
> 
> i mean, you *transplanted to rice because you couldn't afford a bag of dirt*, and you could only afford one cup of rice.
> 
> you don't have to lie to impress us, clancy.


Yeah and that way he's got dinner for later... 
And if he throws some sugar and flour into the tub, like it was said before, he can have dessert as well


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You don't even know what I'm abusing and killing.*


mildly edited.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> He said he was a puppet. And I just figured that's an ass you'd have *you're* hand up. Don't thank me, that's all you man. Hug yourself... And wash your hand...


*your

......


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You don't even know what I'm growing


Doesn't matter your plants are shitty because of your methods, you could have the original G13 and you would still turn it to shit


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Doesn't matter your plants are shitty because of your methods, you could have the original G13 and you would still turn it to shit


 They aren't shitty   Watch


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They aren't shitty   Watch


Should I take the battery out of the watch?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Should I take the battery out of the watch?


Wow, that was hilarious


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They aren't shitty   Watch


Nothing to watch same as day 1


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They aren't shitty   Watch


and hopefully they will never be (literally) shitty as long as you follow my advice on not using fresh manure.

it's too late for the milk. poor sprouts.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

Look the same as day 1.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 9, 2013)

Seen my girl yet Kron? She's starting to get some weight


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> New Update


they were actually starting to look better for a minute or two, but they look saggy again. you sure the milk helped?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Look the same as day 1.


No way, they are definitely more yellow and necrotic


----------



## chewberto (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You don't even know what I'm growing


your growing the dank dank, of course we know... or reggie I'm not sure.... wtf is reggie anyways?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

why would someone grow the "dank dank" just to turn it into hash?

my popcorn outdoor gets turned into hash, that's about it.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> your growing the dank dank, of course we know... or reggie I'm not sure.... wtf is reggie anyways?


What Finshaggy grows would be perfect schwag


----------



## chewberto (Jan 9, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> What Finshaggy grows would be perfect schwag


That's quite offensive to the good folks of Mexico...shaggys weed looked like the chewed up astro turf steps of his future trailer...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> why would someone grow the "dank dank" just to turn it into hash?
> 
> my popcorn outdoor gets turned into hash, that's about it.


I'm only going to make like an eight or maybe a quarter of hash from the buds. The rest will be trim. I just have to make the hash from the buds to prove the bud is better, because with what I am planning on doing to it, it may not look very pretty. It will probably still be beautiful though, just a slight chance of it being kinda ugly, but crazy shiny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm only going to make like an eight or maybe a quarter of hash from the buds. The rest will be trim. I just have to make the hash from the buds to prove the bud is better, because with what I am planning on doing to it, it may not look very pretty. It will probably still be beautiful though, just a slight chance of it being kinda ugly, but crazy shiny.


depending on your answers about criterion A for schizoaffective disorder, i might diagnose you with substance related psychotic disorder.

you still having manic episodes?


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> That's quite offensive to the good folks of Mexico...shaggys weed looked like the chewed up astro turf steps of his future trailer...


Lol yeah your right...sorry Mexico, yeah we should classify his weed in its own category...like shit weed or something along those lines


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> because with what I am planning on doing to it, it may not look very pretty.


you mean it get's worse?? ..... poor poor sprouts


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

all the views in the world won't save those poor sprouts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

and now, let's go ahead and see a real grow. i present you with my outdoor greenhouse grow, starting from august 7th.

hey clancy, remember when you said you were going to come to oregon and go bigger than the dispensaries this year?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

august 18th.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

august 25th, stalk porn.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

august 26th.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

september 2nd.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and now, let's go ahead and see a real grow. i present you with my outdoor greenhouse grow, starting from august 7th.
> 
> hey clancy, remember when you said you were going to come to oregon and go bigger than the dispensaries this year?


I know I said this a few times before but I'm gonna say it again. that is one beautiful greenhouse you got there. with sexy plants. I'm gonna go greenhouse this coming season.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

september 11th.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

early top cola harvest, september 23rd.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

october 1st. chop day.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

nice grow buck they look realy good


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know I said this a few times before but I'm gonna say it again. that is one beautiful greenhouse you got there. with sexy plants. I'm gonna go greenhouse this coming season.


the only problem with a greenhouse is that it's like leaving a pile of money in your backyard protected by a sheet of plastic.

otherwise, it's the most awesome thing ever. you can build them cheap.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the only problem with a greenhouse is that it's like leaving a pile of money in your backyard protected by a sheet of plastic.
> 
> otherwise, it's the most awesome thing ever. you can build them cheap.


the area I'm moving to this year is wet a lot of the time. rains a lot at times. I'm gonna need a greenhouse this year. 



I jizzed my pants a little after you posted them pics


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> october 1st. chop day.



I wonder if this is how FinShaggy feels all the time, Just put to shame lol..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the area I'm moving to this year is wet a lot of the time. rains a lot at times. I'm gonna need a greenhouse this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I jizzed my pants a little after you posted them pics


you hawaiians and your 9 distinctive micro-climates, eh?

if not for the fact that i'd be 2000 miles of ocean away from my family, i would move to naalehu (southern tip of the main island) and grow dank all year long, making sure to take frequent trips out to the black sand beach to see the turtles.

i like turtles.


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

Me Too ..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Me Too ..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472696



you're a good man.

by the way, the "i like turtles" kid was filmed in waterfront park, the same park that i would go to in order to procure cannabis after moving here and before growing my own.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> august 25th, stalk porn.


high five on that one, thats kinda like a high five to the face of questions....wow


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you're a good man.
> 
> by the way, the "i like turtles" kid was filmed in waterfront park, the same park that i would go to in order to procure cannabis after moving here and before growing my own.


That is the one of the best pickup story I have heard..

I'll see if I can top it..

Sooo.. Justin Beiber.. Got famous by singing on Youtube.. And often sung in Stratford Central Secondary Schools joke of a Recording Studio..

The same place I went to high school, and picked up most of my weed, no lie.

BTW, wasn't so famous in high school, got bullied on the regular


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and now, let's go ahead and see a real grow. i present you with my outdoor greenhouse grow, starting from august 7th.
> 
> hey clancy, remember when you said you were going to come to oregon and go bigger than the dispensaries this year?


wow finn check this out, no milk


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> That is the one of the best pickup story I have heard..
> 
> I'll see if I can top it..
> 
> ...


your story has just provided endless hope to clancy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you hawaiians and your 9 distinctive micro-climates, eh?
> 
> if not for the fact that i'd be 2000 miles of ocean away from my family, i would move to naalehu (southern tip of the main island) and grow dank all year long, making sure to take frequent trips out to the black sand beach to see the turtles.
> 
> i like turtles.


when I get to the Big Island, I'll take a picture for you. 

if you ever find yourself in my neighborhood *808*, let me know. you have a friend here


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> when I get to the Big Island, I'll take a picture for you.
> 
> if you ever find yourself in my neighborhood *808*, let me know. you have a friend here


if i ever do, i'll hit you up for some cuttings. virtually impossible to bring outside plants to the islands, and i can see why.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

still here fin? i get what your doing lol and would like to see if this works


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm up for the hash challenge!!! Water hash and then microplaned!! I need a better camera by the way


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

heres an update for u finn 

[video=youtube;-Irk2Xd8tFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Irk2Xd8tFc[/video]

......................peace  Delvite​


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 9, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Jorge Cervantez i like his vids CannabisCorps


Oh that's cool my dad has some of his books, i didn't know he had vids. So we have
Jorge Cervantes
Bret1Maverick
NWGreenthumb

Anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> depending on your answers about criterion A for schizoaffective disorder, i might diagnose you with substance related psychotic disorder.
> 
> you still having manic episodes?


I never had manic episodes. You still delusional and grandiose??   Because according to the quote above, you are


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> september 2nd.


How are they just gonna let you spam like this. Now I have to repost the updates since you made like 10 posts for no reason.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Oh that's cool my dad has some of his books, i didn't know he had vids. So we have
> Jorge Cervantes
> Bret1Maverick
> NWGreenthumb
> ...


medicropper


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> medicropper


FinShaggy


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2013)

ya no . . .sorry, i would only promote your video as a source of what not to do . . . . . . these others on the list are all master growers . .and consistanly knock it out of the park . . .. . . . PNWgardenoffunk has some quality genetics too

http://www.youtube.com/user/PNWGardenOfFunk?feature=watch

he wings it too( i mean that by he tries new styles and different combos of products the blu moon hes using killed it last run), but he adheres to the basic principles of growing,, unlike fin


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya no . . .sorry, i would only promote your video as a source of what not to do . . . . . . these others on the list are all master growers . .and consistanly knock it out of the park . . .. . . . PNWgardenoffunk has some quality genetics too
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/PNWGardenOfFunk?feature=watch
> 
> he wings it too, but he adheres to the basic principles of growing,, unlike fin


 Have you read the definition of me on Urban Dictionary?   
A Marijuana Advocate and Breeder from Texas (Now living in the recreationally legal state of Colorado), who post pictures/videos/articles/ideas/theories and helpful advice/tips, all over the internet in an attempt to educate people. Not only about Marijuana, but the world around us as well. You can find him easily in an online search(Google search FinShaggy), and he is very friendly if you speak to him like a human being... But if you talk shit, he will come back with shit talk EVERY time, like snaps from back in the 80's. So, if you don't want shit talk coming your way, don't talk shit to him.

He is stalked constantly online by trolls (because when they talk shit, he talks shit back and they take it personally), which only serves to expand his notoriety. But he will soon be a well known player in not only the medical, but recreational Marijuana Industry all over America.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

There were three high-level government officials who went on a hunting expedition deep in the African safari and jungles, their goal was to bag some big game animals. When they got there they decided to make the hunt more interesting by splitting up and seeing who could get the wildest, largest animal. So they went their separate ways, and met back at the end of a week to compare kills. 

The First man boasted: "I killed a lion, King of the jungle."

The Second man replied: "I Killed a Gorilla, 10x as strong as a man, and 5x as large.

The Third man had killed nothing, so he made up a story: "I killed a beast as large as a tree... His neck was half his height, and he had horns on top of his head like a demon... It was yellow... With Brown spots... And it had the craziest, longest, purplest tongue you ever saw." 

He won the "competition" that day, but to cover up his lie he had to make a robot that replicated the one in his story... And that's where giraffes come from...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

The police came into my house without a warrant.
marijuana is my sacrament (as can be proven in a court of law, shown below)
They broke into my house, stole my sacrament, and pulled guns on me, arrested me and a friend, threatened to "slam" me. And let my friends case go off free already. The police found not only ILlegal marijuana, but completely LEGAL Wild Lettuce, and Datura, along with the book "Food of the Gods". We were questioned about all these things, and explained our religious use of the plants. They had no warrant, but we got misdemeanor possession charges.
All without stating who they were, without having a warrant, and without probable cause. They then took us out of the neighborhood twice, then had drove us back in to speak with the narcotics sergeant. Then took us to jail, and ransacked the house, not allowing my mom in when she got back (again, all without a warrant). My case is wide open, and they are waiting for me to come back to Texas.

Here are some cases that are specifically related to my case
And that would be helpful after demanding a trial in Common Law court.

United States v. Ballard (1944)
Justice William O. Douglas stated:"They may not be put to the proof of their religious doctrines or beliefs."
Meaning, I shouldn't have to prove a damn thing. But I will anyways.

Lemon v. Kurtzman, 91 S. Ct. 2105 (1971)
The rulings made here were violated. The police had no warrant, and therefore no secular purpose. And have entangled themselves in my religion since I was a child at 14 years old.
1) the government action must have a secular purpose;
2) its primary purpose must not be to inhibit or to advance religion;
3) there must be no excessive entanglement between government and religion.


McDaniel v. Paty (197





They are taking away my fundamental rights.
Life: They wish to take my time
Liberty: They wish to infringe on my religious freedoms, and put me in a cage for loving a flower
The Pursuit of Happiness: Any effort I make with my religion is squashed by authority. And in effect, squashing me.

Church of Lukumi Babalu Ave., Inc. v. Hialeah, 113 S. Ct. 2217 (1993)
They ruled that the religious sacrifice of animals, is no different than hunting. And it is unconstitutional to consider the two different.
If that is true. Why is tobacco, alcohol, nutmeg, tea, coffee, energy drinks and even corn, and wheat (it has food and industrial uses) allowed to be grown and used legally while marijuana is not. This is unconstitutional.

ESA v. Rylander (2001)
We do not even have to define a supreme being, I do connect Shiva when smoking. But that doesn't have to be specified, or important.

And this, from 2005:
Texas Civil Practice & Remedies Code CHAPTER 110. RELIGIOUS FREEDOM
I refuse to participate in the drug war my state is involved in, but they force me to. And I refuse to have not only my religion but my life substantially burdened by law enforcement, probation, and everyone else.


Plus there are around 15-100< people (That I spoke to from the age of 14 to 18 which was the time of my arrest): Probation officers, Correctional Officers, Psychologists, Therapists in and out of jail, Peers, and Elders that can, on the stand, say that it was part of my religion. I even yelled it as I was brought into detention centers, and spoke to people about it for months as I was imprisoned. They made talking about religion against the rules in my pod because of me. They'll remember.

There are tons of posts of mine on the internet regarding my religious reverence for marijuana.

There should be a record of my asking for a Rig Veda (My religious Texts) in the County Jail. And possibly record of something about it in the Juvenile detention center. Definitely could get some good words from my required therapist there.My research is not complete, so if you can add to it please do so, and I will do so as well periodically. Please spread the word/share the link to this page/and help legalize it.


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

That is a secret video??.. You mean the video that anyone can find, because it's on the fucking internet.. 
BTW, your poor little seedlings havn't even grown an inch, and are still yellowing..
Look up fail in the dictionary, and you'll see this..



Finshaggy said:


> And since a few people already found the secret video, here's that too:
> [video=youtube;ALYoCXZHevk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALYoCXZHevk[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> That is a secret video??.. You mean the video that anyone can find, because it's on the fucking internet..
> BTW, your poor little seedlings havn't even grown an inch, and are still yellowing..
> Look up fail in the dictionary, and you'll see this..


There are secret videos on the internet  And they have grown over and inch, and are turning green. So seems like you need glasses or something, maybe you should look that up in the dictionary...    [video=youtube;V8n1ZyCHXP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8n1ZyCHXP4[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> I hope you go back to jail..


Don't worry I will. I have to go to jail to go to court.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2013)

finshwaggs DANK DANK


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> I hope you go back to jail..


thats a little harsh


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> thats a little harsh


Right?  He's like, "I don't like your methods, rot in a cell!"


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Right?  He's like, "I don't like your methods, rot in a cell!"


dont u think u ought to man up turn yourself in?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

So does everyone hate my new avatar?      Or did you hate the other one more


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> dont u think u ought to man up turn yourself in?


Did you not see the post? I'll quote it, one second.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The police came into my house without a warrant.
> marijuana is my sacrament (as can be proven in a court of law, shown below)
> They broke into my house, stole my sacrament, and pulled guns on me, arrested me and a friend, threatened to "slam" me. And let my friends case go off free already. The police found not only ILlegal marijuana, but completely LEGAL Wild Lettuce, and Datura, along with the book "Food of the Gods". We were questioned about all these things, and explained our religious use of the plants. They had no warrant, but we got misdemeanor possession charges.
> All without stating who they were, without having a warrant, and without probable cause. They then took us out of the neighborhood twice, then had drove us back in to speak with the narcotics sergeant. Then took us to jail, and ransacked the house, not allowing my mom in when she got back (again, all without a warrant). My case is wide open, and they are waiting for me to come back to Texas.
> ...


All questions about jail were answered here ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 9, 2013)

y they come to your house?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> y they come to your house?


Because my sister always had like at least 6 people if not 12-15 at a time in our backyard, so there were always lots of cars and what seemed like "traffic" to a community like ours, here is a video of the backyard: [video=youtube;_yxCl0vX0OI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yxCl0vX0OI[/video] , But the Police thought they could bust in and get like POUNDS off us. There was a rumor going around after the arrest that my STEP MOM and cousin heard from the mayor (who I've known since I was little, his daughter used to sleep over in elementary school). They heard there was a MILLION dollar bust at our house.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 9, 2013)

i hope for your sake u get a little smarter when u grow up


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i hope for your sake u get a little smarter when u grow up


    You say that based on a grow that you don't even understand


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Texas is leaving the union!!! 
It starts with this petition (anyone in the United States can sign), it already has enough signatures to force the president to publicly talk about it online. After that the governor of Texas will wait for a confirmation of at least 50% of Texas support, then it's real.

If Texas Secedes it'll be awesome, we'll have an amazing economy and a new dollar worth more than the US Dollar. Mexicans will consider it Mexico and will flood in, changing Texas politics. There will be new police, judges, officials of all kinds. Counties and cities will be like states, so there will be extreme diversity of law and and explosion of trade between america an Mexico through Texas. And if America cuts off trade, it will still happen, just illegally.

Here's the petition, please sign: :https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/peacefully-grant-state-texas-withdraw-united-states-america-and-create-its-own-new-government/BmdWCP8B


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You say that based on a grow that you don't even understand


no i say that based on everything.........the way your going u will end up an accidental suicide


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

By: A. Southerner

Respect, Honesty, Family, Knowledge, Love, Wisdom, Understanding, Forgiveness. These 8 pillars will stabilize our nations.

1.Family
Love, Respect and Family go hand in hand.

a.Respect and Love mothers. Any woman should be valued. They have the gift of bringing children into this world, and there is no reason for them to ever be disrespected, or hit. Respect the wisdom of the older women, and the older generations in general.

b.Respect and Love Children. Do not disrespect a child because of their age, protect the children at all costs, and train children to defend themselves. You should treat any child as if it is your own, and you should treat your own children better than whatever you find precious. And keep in mind throughout your child's life "It takes a village to raise a child" and "Walls that keep out danger, also keep out knowledge".

c.Respect and Love your brothers and sisters. Your brother/sister is not an acquaintance, he/she is not a relative, or a friend, you are family. Your brother has no color or race, he/she is are all you have in this world, they have been there for you in every situation. You have your elders but one day they won't be here, you have the next generation but they have their own new problems they will be facing. Love and Respect your Brothers and Sisters, share your understanding with your brothers and sister. If you need help, let your family know.

2.Observe/Sense
a.Observation is a part of understanding. Observe the world around you. Do not just accept what you hear, or see. We must make an attempt to understand the world around us. See what is around you. Notice the wind, notice the temprature, notice the clouds, the stars, the grass, the trees. Begin to learn their names, understand where it is they belong in nature and why. Deepin your observation, and begin to see why everything is where it is, and what is is doing, and what other things are doing to and with it and what it is doing to other things.

b.See, hear, taste, touch, smell. To understand something, you must get a sense of it. Experience the senses of yourself, experience the senses of your world, experience the senses of your brothers and sisters in the world. Understand each other, understand everything.

c. Plants don't have words, or sign language. The only way a plant can talk is with its chemicals (ex Poison: Don't touch/eat me) Learn to communicate on a level deeper than speech. If this doesn't make sense, ask a brother or sister to help.

d. Yesterday is not right now, and today is not tomorrow. If you're living for the moment? Then your time is already borrowed.

3.Economy

a. The American economy is in shambles, and therefore the American dollar is in shambles. And to make things worse the American dollar is no longer backed by gold or silver. Meaning "pretty soon" the American dollar will fall below the Mexican peso. We should make a net for the economy, instead of just watching it plummet.
But if we created our own "private" community bank, and printed our own money (not counterfeit, copies of American bills, a brand new dollar.) and either made it on gold/silver coins, or made it where you could come and actually trade the notes for reserves of gold/silver or something else valuable (water, food, fuel, etc) then if and when the American recession reaches its climax, we will be prepared. And actually with a more foolproof economy than the current "no gold" paper dollar.

b. Every member of the Americas needs a job and/or income of some sort for little or no work (depending on health/ability). There are many services that people could pay the government for, that would make the government a truly useful servant entity, that it ignores: Garden tending, Homeless housing, Energy rigging, Biodiesel making, etc. Which are all very simple tasks that could be achieved and bought by the government in any household/yard for a steady income. And the government could then use those things to provide services to the community.
We must show the people in charge how things can change, or we must make the change ourselves, in our own communities.

c. We should make any attempt possible to stop using resources that will be used up, as fuel, and start using things that can be renewed forever, and therefore used forever. As well as use fibers that are more resilient (than cotton, nylon, etc), last longer, and protect us better. To make things like better clothes, and stronger building materials from.

4.Community

a. Give back to the community, never forget where you came from and who your family is. If people in your neighborhood/state don't have money for Christmas/Hanuka/Kwanzaa, bring it to them. If someone is hungry, feed them. If someone has no bed, give them a place to sleep. Do not steal from your brothers and sisters, share with your brothers and sisters.

b. Respect the education of any (respectful) community member that has/does serve(d) in the armed forces, politics, law or government. And remember if you gain power as an officer, official, etc that you came from the community, and are still a part of it. You are there to represent, protect, and serve your community or nation, not to prey upon the citizens of it.

c.Register yourself to vote, and help register anyone in your community to vote. Only about 48% of registered voters (And only about 50% of America is registered) actually turn up to vote, if we can get all nonvoters to write a name in, we can actually get someone good in office.

d.We should intend on unlatching ourselves from the ways of the failing system. There should be true democracy, and true equality. Any person, and any voicefully willing child should be allowed to vote, make decisions in the community, see and learn from the consequences of those decisions. The political system should be more streamlined and responsive to the needs of all the people regardless of age, sex, or race We can not have complete peace until we leave no question of oppression, and revolution. To suppress the mind of a child from the world, simply for being the mind of a child is wrong. Same with any other person, race or species on this planet.

e. Create non-profit services such as churches and shelters, if you can be certified as non-profit you are probably doing something right. Apply for a Township if you have the land, or enough people in your community with deeds that want to make a difference.

f.Work together, organize. When individual organs work together as one body, they can get more done than they could ever imagine alone. Share in each others wisdom, knowledge, and understandings.
But do not impose yourself on another, let everyone be their own person. You control your own future.

g. Victimless offenders need to be released from prison. People who stole nothing, left no debts unpaid, hurt no one, and threatened no harm, should not be imprisoned.

h. No hard drugs. It's ok to drink, it's ok to ingest plants (Coffee, Tobacco, Chocolate, marijuana, etc) , it's ok to expand your mind. But do not use or get it physically addicted to a drug. There is no positives to addiction, even if you feel like their on top of the world, you will come down. Painkillers and anesthetics have their place in medicine, don't abuse them.
And do not distribute (sell) hard drugs throughout your community. To gain from the addiction of the community, hurts you and everyone.

i. Help a struggling brother, sister, elder, or child. Do not ignore, use or find humor in their struggle. Including court, show up for your family, even if they are wrong.

j. If the people making the rules, and running our world made the exact same amount of money as the lowest person they had jurisdiction over, the world would get better for the oppressed, real quick

k. We need a program of ecological development that would provide incentives for the decentralization of crowded cities and encourage rural living.

5. Education
Much of your education as a child and as an adult, should come from the direct situations occurring in your community, or nation at that time. If we do not learn what the problems are, how they happened, what has been happening around them, who we are, and where we come from, how can we ever expect to solve those problems?
Share your education with your brothers and sisters.

a. Learn who your appointed and elected representatives are, and learn what/who they are representing and/or getting paid by, and who their families are. Make decisions at election time based on education and understanding, even if that decision is chaotic to the system (like voting for Elvis). And learn how that system works, like what powers are awarded to which titles.

b. Know the history of your state. Who it was founded by, what was done to found it, when, with what reason, etc. Also study the history of your states high courts, the specific cases and rulings.

c. Study the philosophies of the world. Even if you just study the main three philosophers Socrates, Plato, and Aristotle. Educate yourself about the world around you.

d. Learn the law. Learn the legal definitions of words with a Black's Law dictionary, there are many words that are different in there, than in common American English. Understand the difference between Constitutional "Law", US "Code", and agency "Regulations" when debating the finer points of law.

e. Understand time, how our calendar was made, what other calendars there are, and what an "age" is. Understand "quality of time", Kairos ("real" time), and Chronos ("timed" time. With measurements like minutes or seconds). Understand how to use kairos time (the fleeting moment), and free yourself with this understanding.

f. Immerse yourself in new cultures. By traveling, and by simply reaching out in your community. There is much you can learn, even from an "uneducated" tribesman.

g. Educate yourself in as much medical aid as your time and mind will allow, you never know when you could save your brother, sister, or child's life.

h. Do not "specialize", you may be very talented in one area, but life will demand more from you at some point. You never want to wake up one day and feel like you have "peaked", let age bring wisdom and wealth of life, not personal imprisonment. Become skilled in many things.

i. Read the Bible, Torah, Qur'an, Rig Veda, and any religious text you can find. Especially if you personally call any of them Holy.

j. Write your own literature. Flyers, brochures, books, anything. Share your thoughts, share current events, share anything. The circulation of information is one of the most important/powerful things in the word.

6. The Beginning

a.Several smaller sections will be written separately as new wisdom and knowledge is gained.

b.Share these thoughts freely, and if you feel like you can add to them to make them better, do so with bullet points under the appropriate letter (a,b,c) Or a new letter if necessary (a whole new subject). If you would like to edit the words, contact me.

c. Each person or animal on the planet, is like the molecules of an organ of a cell in your body in your body. It contributes to:
Each group of animals (family, pack, organization) is the organ of the cell. With the molecules coming together to be the organs. The organs work together to be:
Ecosystems are like the cell. All of the organs do their part and come together to create a living, active cell. The cells work together to make:
The Planets and stars together make up the tissue of the cell. The tissue comes together to form the:
Solar systems are like the Organs in a body of god. Everything from the tiniest insect has done his part within his piece of god, and it all rushes like a reverse funnel as the actions of gods:
Galaxies are like gods organ systems. His Respiratory System, Circulatory system. Not actually the same as us, but ours represent his. "We have been created in gods image" Just means, "think about it, we're god." Everything that happens has cause and effect, and comes together to be "gods plan".


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> no i say that based on everything.........the way your going u will end up an accidental suicide


    So you're basing it on nothing   Explain what I do, and how this accidental suicide would occur, based on the things you know about me. You CAN'T    Maybe if I told you I was in a gang, or that I was a cop. But I don't see how you could expect me to die from the things I've told you


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Click the link in my sig to find the most recent update


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2013)

unpurged, possibly whipped bho

pressing wet bubble in a paper towel

failshwaggy fails


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So you're basing it on nothing   Explain what I do, and how this accidental suicide would occur, based on the things you know about me. You CAN'T    Maybe if I told you I was in a gang, or that I was a cop. But I don't see how you could expect me to die from the things I've told you  [/QUOTE
> 
> at some point u will drink a glass of bleach or step in front of a bus maybe zap yourself who knows your a retard thats the kind of stuff retards do


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

_Smoke weed. Listen to it.
Don't tell it where to go, or what to do.
Let it guide your thoughts, let it take your body.

This is the first step.

Observe.
See what is around you. Notice the wind, notice the temprature, notice the clouds, the stars, the grass, the trees.
Begin to learn their names, understand where it is they belong in nature.
Deepin your observation, and begin to see why everything is where it is, and what is is doing, and what other things are doing to it...

Then look at things like humans, virus', and bacteria. Realize that this is the category we fall in.

We are a parasite, we gain from other beings loss.
The earth, the animals, the vegetation. The more it loses, the more we gain.

Then realize where YOU belong.
Are you purely part of the human parasite, or do YOU have a place in the Earth as well...


Once you begin to find your place, you will begin to understand.
And always remember.
Questions are the best answers. Don't EVER seek an end...

Yesterday is not right now, and today is not tomorrow.
Livin for the moment?
Then your time's already borrowed... _


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

What if aliens came to Earth a long time ago, but like a really long time ago.
And they met the inhabitants of the planet, and were like, "Fuck these giant lizards trying to eat us."
So now they just never come back, because they think this is a planet full of dinosaurs or something...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok.

So,
It's possible that we "evolved"/adapted, from forest/jungle/hunter gatherer life, to become what we are now.
By planting seeds we learned to farm, by farming we learned to domesticate, etc. (And speaking, grouping, civilizing)...
So one possibility is that we are a species of monkey, from the planet Earth, that found it's way into deep consciousness...


Another possibility.
We might be aliens. We committed a "Sin", or great crime against a space traveling species, or union of species. Or they realized we're violent, and stupid.
And now have been left to our own devices (to rot) on Earth. Because of the crimes of our fathers, and farming and talking wasn't too hard to start with our jump start from the stars.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2013)

take this shit to another thread, im here to learn how to grow DANK DANK


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> take this shit to another thread, im here to learn how to grow DANK DANK


 To grow dank dank, you have to understand this


Finshaggy said:


> _Smoke weed. Listen to it.
> Don't tell it where to go, or what to do.
> Let it guide your thoughts, let it take your body.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> heres an update for u finn
> 
> [video=youtube;-Irk2Xd8tFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Irk2Xd8tFc[/video]
> 
> ......................peace  Delvite​


nice...

you got a cool accent, lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice...
> 
> you got a cool accent, lol


like if sean connery was a grower


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> like if sean connery was a grower


Let's call him "Sean Chronnery"


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> To grow dank dank, you have to understand this



one thing we may agree on. also why i have a hygrometer, thermometer, ph, ppm, ec, and tds meter. a pad of paper and a pen, so when i observe what they like and dont, i take notes. _* LEARN*_ from my mistakes.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They're doing fine. The roots are growing. Watch, like 4-5 days and they're gonna start growing a lot faster, because the roots will find each other or the wall.


its been 6, how are they doing?


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice...
> 
> you got a cool accent, lol


thanx lol its a mix i move alot


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> like if sean connery was a grower





Krondizzel said:


> Let's call him "Sean Chronnery"


haha miss moneypenny


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> one thing we may agree on. also why i have a hygrometer, thermometer, ph, ppm, ec, and tds meter. a pad of paper and a pen, so when i observe what they like and dont, i take notes. _* LEARN*_ from my mistakes.


That's the attitude to have. Just a thought on the meters and "LEARNING" from bad experiences.... It is NOT a bad idea to have multiple meters, pens, or backup supplies. If you've ever had a PH pen stop working inconveniently, you'll know what I'm talking about lol!!!! It sucks and it always happens at the wrong time. I've learned to carry extra stuff.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That's the attitude to have. Just a thought on the meters and "LEARNING" from bad experiences.... It is NOT a bad idea to have multiple meters, pens, or backup supplies. If you've ever had a PH pen stop working inconveniently, you'll know what I'm talking about lol!!!! It sucks and it always happens at the wrong time. I've learned to carry extra stuff.


.................................i prefer the "get it right first time " way and always plan/study what im growing/using


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> .................................i prefer the "get it right first time " way and always plan/study what im growing/using


We have all dealt with the learning curve though


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2013)

its a ppm, ec, ph and temp all in one. the tds was a cheapo from my first indoor grow. not water proof, dropped in the resi.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> its a ppm, ec, ph and temp all in one. the tds was a cheapo from my first indoor grow. not water proof, dropped in the resi.


Drop a Trimeter in the resi next time


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> We have all dealt with the learning curve though


we are all students here


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2013)

correction- ppm, ec and temp meter. its my stir stick too, so a quadrameter?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> we are all students here


Some of us teach others as well.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> correction- ppm, ec and temp meter. its my stir stick too, so a quadrameter?


Lol I used to do that and finally figured out I wasn't completely mixing up my water/nutes very well.

Had to get the stir spoon out.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

NEW UPDATE  [video=youtube;g3rFVo1BTz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3rFVo1BTz0[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2013)

good ole dowel rods


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE  [video=youtube;g3rFVo1BTz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3rFVo1BTz0[/video]


This crap is like groundhog day.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Some of us teach others as well.


 "Some" of us do lol id h8 to be a noob nowerdays


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE  [video=youtube;g3rFVo1BTz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3rFVo1BTz0[/video]


hope this works out for you fin


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> "Some" of us do lol id h8 to be a noob nowerdays


Why do you say that?


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

some of us meaning - some ppl are just bullshitters wanting to mess things up or havnt a clue. 

hate to be a noob meaning - theres a hell of alot of bad info in the vine and gets confusing for me still


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE  [video=youtube;g3rFVo1BTz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3rFVo1BTz0[/video]


groundhogs day again?


how do I get my sprouts to just freeze in time like that? cool trick bro


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> some of us meaning - some ppl are just bullshitters wanting to mess things up or havnt a clue.
> 
> hate to be a noob meaning - theres a hell of alot of bad info in the vine and gets confusing for me still


Sounds like you've been around the block a few times lol. There definitely are some characters you have to watch out for around here.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This crap is like groundhog day.





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> groundhogs day again?
> 
> 
> how do I get my sprouts to just freeze in time like that? cool trick bro


ive done a little reading into what finns trying to do and you may be suprised


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> hope this works out for you fin


It will.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> ive done a little reading into what finns trying to do and you may be suprised


Okay, I'll bite. Fill me in then.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Sounds like you've been around the block a few times lol. There definitely are some characters you have to watch out for around here.


just a few lol you learn to spot them


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> ive done a little reading into what finns trying to do and you may be suprised


They will


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Fill me in then.


Moisture stress may as much as double the alkaloid content. Nutrients, on the other hand, have been shown to have
a negative effect on the alkaloid content - adequate fertilization may
in fact lower the total alkaloid content. And stressing decreases the 
leaf mass. So you must walk the fine line between these two.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Fill me in then.


 sorry finn i gotta open the book 

google this if you wanna know the ins and outs but warning alot of info ahead ..................................... *Stressing Plants for higher alkaloid content*


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> ive done a little reading into what finns trying to do and you may be suprised


in order for stress training to work he has to have plants . . not new born seedlings . . . . .

just like his claiming a religoin of shiva after his arrest, he is claiming after the fact that he is trying to stress em out . . .. . . .

i do stress training in the form of root bounding my plants to flush out weak genetics . . . they bounce back just fine . . . but they have to be growing first, vs still questionable if they will make if from infancy to flower


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

*Mechanical stress* - A much ignored method of significantly increasing alkaloid buildup. The Cactus is cut or gouged in several places to simulate predator damage. The stem can also be girdled by wire, twisted or bent. Care should be taken when penetrating the skin, use sterile techniques to minimize the chance of infection. Although infection would be a major stress on the plant, it would probably die before any useful effects were manifest. *Stressing has been practiced on Marijuana for millennia in certain parts of the world, to increase potency*.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Moisture stress may as much as double the alkaloid content. Nutrients, on the other hand, have been shown to have
> a negative effect on the alkaloid content - adequate fertilization may
> in fact lower the total alkaloid content. And stressing decreases the
> leaf mass. So you must walk the fine line between these two.


.......................................................as i said it should be good it can only go 2 ways


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> sorry finn i gotta open the book
> 
> google this if you wanna know the ins and outs but warning alot of info ahead ..................................... *Stressing Plants for higher alkaloid content*


It's fine. Cats already out of the bag.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> sorry finn i gotta open the book
> 
> google this if you wanna know the ins and outs but warning alot of info ahead ..................................... *Stressing Plants for higher alkaloid content*


I'll look into it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> in order for stress training to work he has to have plants . . not new born seedlings . . . . .
> 
> just like his claiming a religoin of shiva after his arrest, he is claiming after the fact that he is trying to stress em out . . .. . . .
> 
> i do stress training in the form of root bounding my plants to flush out weak genetics . . . they bounce back just fine . . . but they have to be growing first, vs still questionable if they will make if from infancy to flower


This is all religious. I learned this from studying other plants, shiva and shamanism for years before ever growing a marijuana plant. And doing it to seedlings still helps, plus, I want males this time


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

I really want to try this one, but with weed: *Chemical doping *- There has been some pioneering work in this area done by Adam Gottlieb. 
Increasing the levels of the precursors that lead to mescaline has proven to be a relatively quick and effective way to significantly increase the level of mescaline in a Cactus. There are three major precursors to mescaline, namely dopa, tyramine and dopamine. During mescaline synthesis in the plant, tyrosine is broken down into tyramine and dopa. These then combine to form dopamine, which is later converted to nor-mescaline, and of course mescaline. 
It is possible to take advantage of this synthesis route, and use it to vastly increase the mescaline content of the Cactus that will be harvested. 
This method can be used successfully on any mescaline bearing Cacti. The steps are as follows: 
1. Withhold water from the plant 2 weeks prior to doping. This helps the plant to absorb any injected material more readily. 
2. Prepare a saturated solution of free-base dopamine in a .05 N solution of HCL. If dopamine is not available a second best alternative is to use a mixture of tyramine and dopa. 
3. Inject approximately 5cc of the solution, half towards the bottom of the plant by the roots. Inject the other half into the green tissue at the base of the plant, and in several other spots up the stem. Do this slowly ,carefully, leaving the needle in place for a few seconds to allow absorption. 
4. Wait 4 to 8 weeks before harvest to let the additives metabolize and convert to mescaline. I would not stress the plant during this period, as an actively growing plant is necessary for efficient metabolism. 
5. The harvest can be delayed further and a series of booster injections can be given every 6 - 8 weeks to bolster alkaloid levels even more.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's fine. Cats already out of the bag.


i think the cat got run over


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

This is the idea behind the halogen, "simulate noon" *Excess Sun and Heat* - Too much Sun or heat will most definitely stress a live plant. It must be realized however, that increasing the alkaloids through stressing will greatly affect the plants growth rate, and might just kill it. Cactus can and do get sunburned, which can be fatal.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2013)

as young seedlings you do not want to stresss em out . . . it is in this phase of life they are still developing into the plant they will be, ya have basically done the POT equivalent to fetal alcohol syndrome . . . .

they will not be as good as can be . .. . the stress training is to be done later in life when vegging and things like nails and splitting stalks have long been known to be flamboyant obscene expressions of a tried and true , techniques that change apical amounts of hormones in a plant . . effecting bud site production and inter node legnths

you are just doing whatever fin, thinking it is the same . . its is not

and it is a science to stress training


""why do you defoliate in veg" is:
tighter internodal growth
bushier, wider plants, with more dominant growth tips.

the shift in apical dominance, and the tighter internodal growth are similar to what you see with other means of hormone redistribution (such as topping or FIM'ming) but much more profound. at a guess i would say twice as demonstrably effective.

contrary to popular folk wisdom, fan leaves are not "solar panels of the plant" and removing them does not impose upon the efficiency of its photosynthesis.

the smaller (younger) leaves are actually much more productive than large leathery fans, and since I provide more than adequately for nutrition....plant sugar storage is very low on my list of priorities during veg."

this is stress trianing, what you do is wrong


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i think the cat got run over


 Nope.  I think this will be the most viewed stress thread of all time. And I will be doing some other awesome crazy shit. Some of these plants are going to look like punkers, and I'm going to try to make some purple with stress.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 9, 2013)

You spank a child to get them to do what you want but it does not do any good to spank them when they are infants!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> ive done a little reading into what finns trying to do and you may be suprised


gonna be hard to surprise me with this grow. my grow buddy kkday is the master of abusing his plants and he will tell you this. he does it on purpose. I've seen all kinds of plant abuse. what fins trying to do, he's going about it the wrong way


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> as young seedlings you do not want to stresss em out . . . it is in this phaze of life they are still developing into the plantthey will be, ya have basically donethe POT equivilant to fetal alcohol sydrome . . . .they will not be as good as can be . .. . the stress training is to be done later in life when vegging and things like nails and splitting stalks have long been known to be flamboyant obscene expressions of a tried and true , techniques that change apical amounts of hormones in a plant . . effecting bud site production and internode legnths
> 
> you are justing doing whatever fin, thinking it is the same . . its is not


Yeah, to increase alkaloid content you do it during flower, the goal of this (as I have stated), is for the roots. This is root training, not alkaloid


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> You spank a child to get them to do what you want but it does not do any good to spank them when they are infants!!!!


Stressing is not punishment.
This plant is willing to burn to send us a message, stressing it is something that will help its offspring, and help it as a species. It does not mind.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> gonna be hard to surprise me with this grow. my grow buddy kkday is the master of abusing his plants and he will tell you this. he does it on purpose. I've seen all kinds of plant abuse. what fins trying to do, he's going about it the wrong way


     You didn't even know what this thread was. You guys have been surprised since the rice


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, to increase alkaloid content you do it during flower, the goal of this (as I have stated), is for the roots. This is root training, not alkaloid


how is what your doing root training . . . .PH lock stops development

all development . . when you unlock them they will start to grow . . . and you will go see . . it did what it would do in any garden with PH lock out but it was my tech that made it happen . . .once again ill say look up what a fallacy is


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 9, 2013)

I wanna make sure I understand, your method will produce a bigger roots system??????


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> gonna be hard to surprise me with this grow. my grow buddy kkday is the master of abusing his plants and he will tell you this. he does it on purpose. I've seen all kinds of plant abuse. what fins trying to do, he's going about it the wrong way


......................................but he is trying


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You didn't even know what this thread was. You guys have been surprised since the rice


suprised since the rice? not surprised. amused. don't get the two words mixed up


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You didn't even know what this thread was. You guys have been surprised since the rice


"surprised since the rice"

only things surprised since rice were the seeds


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> suprised since the rice? not surprised. amused. don't get the two words mixed up


It's like a 6th grade science project. Lets be mean to the plants and see if they get big and strong!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> "surprised since the rice"
> 
> only things surprised since rice were the seeds


&#8203;.............


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> "surprised since the rice"
> 
> only things surprised since rice were the seeds


A pot of refried beans is next dude.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> ......................................but he is trying


and our point is no need to try when you can just do it right, and when hes eating delivery pizza and buying halogens he could be doing it right

and it starts with green healthy starts . . . . .i cut my 21 day old girls down to 2-3 nodes i didnt try to kill em first,


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You didn't even know what this thread was. You guys have been surprised since the rice


I have been stunned about how your going about this grow.. However, I have not been surprised.. Half the time I dont even know what to say, unless it's something mean.. I would love to give some positive feedback.. But, can't come up with a single thing positive, other than the realization that you might be going back convict college.. I feel terrible for your seedlings, and I don;t feel for your dumbass at all..


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and our point is no need to try when you can just do it right, and when hes eating delivery pizza and buying halogens he could be doing it right
> 
> and it starts with green healthy starts . . . . .i cut my 21 day old girls down to 2-3 nodes i didnt try to kill em first,


just let him try its fun


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm tempted to pop 10 seeds 2 weeks earlier than planned, just to show him my root system will be bigger!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> how is what your doing root training . . . .PH lock stops development


This isn't Ph lock. The ashes and milk go against each other and together make a stable environment. That is not what I mean by "stress", what I am talking about is that fact that I let my plants get too dry, then I water them too much. And I was accidentally nuting too much because I forgot I was using a quart container, not a gallon container. But the dry then wet is moisture stress, which makes the top plant slow down (not lock), and the roots get bigger and bigger. But the top will get huge soon, ya'll just need more patience. And the accidental nute stress will just make it have stronger roots.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I wanna make sure I understand, your method will produce a bigger roots system??????


Bigger stronger root systems, and higher alkaloid content.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You didn't even know what this thread was. You guys have been surprised since the rice



believe you when me shit turns purple and smells of rainbow sherbet


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This isn't Ph lock. The ashes and milk go against each other and together make a stable environment. That is not what I mean by "stress", what I am talking about is that fact that I let my plants get too dry, then I water them too much. And I was accidentally nuting too much because I forgot I was using a quart container, not a gallon container. But the dry then wet is moisture stress, which makes the top plant slow down (not lock), and the roots get bigger and bigger. But the top will get huge soon, ya'll just need more patience. And the accidental nute stress will just make it have stronger roots.


Do us all a favor, don't post anymore groundhog videos for a couple weeks so that we can do the before and after comparison. If you keep posting the same videos, the difference isn't going to be noticed as much.


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> believe you when me shit turns purple and smells of rainbow sherbet


Yessir..


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2013)

6 days and they havent moved a mm. your roots arent doing a thing in that compacted pond dredged mud


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> believe you when me shit turns purple and smells of rainbow sherbet


My shit will turn purple. Watch.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Do us all a favor, don't post anymore groundhog videos for a couple weeks so that we can do the before and after comparison. If you keep posting the same videos, the difference isn't going to be noticed as much.


I'm going to be posting updates at least daily. Sorry...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm going to be posting updates at least daily. Sorry...


Wow Finshaggy, your plants look great!!! Said no one. Ever.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2013)

my shit. not your hobo diet of ramen noodle and energy drink shit.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> believe you when me shit turns purple and smells of rainbow sherbet


ive done the stressing to make buds purple,this shit does work..................
View attachment 2473167View attachment 2473168
View attachment 2473169View attachment 2473170
..........................this is low temp stressing to get 
Phosphorus lockout with DNA sour cream ​


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

Just a side note...this thread contains no real growing advice from finnshaggy. Everything he says is ment to shock you, make you laugh, make you feel bad for his sprouts and his dog, and it is all a scam.

There is no good info on growing in this thread except the posted info from the haters of finn. Do not try and replicate anything finnshaggy does. 

I just fielded a comment a day ago about useing halogen work lights on your plants...and i know he was on this thread the same day. Thats not cool finn, your spewing crap into peoples heads.

Dont do what finn doodoo does kids, hes dirty!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> ive done the stressing to make buds purple,this shit does work..................
> View attachment 2473167View attachment 2473168
> View attachment 2473169View attachment 2473170
> ..........................this is low temp stressing to get
> Phosphorus lockout with DNA sour cream ​


Stressing your plant is just a bad idea all around. Especially during flowering. I'm really not too sold on the stress technique idea to be honest with you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> My shit will turn purple. Watch.


plants are not like humans. they don't turn black & blue/purple when you abuse them


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> ive done the stressing to make buds purple,this shit does work..................
> View attachment 2473167View attachment 2473168
> View attachment 2473169View attachment 2473170
> ..........................this is low temp stressing to get
> Phosphorus lockout with DNA sour cream ​


I don't consider purple fan leafs, 'purple'


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Wow Finshaggy, your plants look great!!! Said no one. Ever.


Make a meme


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Stressing your plant is just a bad idea all around. Especially during flowering. I'm really not too sold on the stress technique idea to be honest with you.


 pioneers m8y im here sailing my boulder wherever it takes me


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Just a side note...this thread contains no real growing advice from finnshaggy. Everything he says is ment to shock you, make you laugh, make you feel bad for his sprouts and his dog, and it is all a scam.
> 
> There is no good info on growing in this thread except the posted info from the haters of finn. Do not try and replicate anything finnshaggy does.
> 
> I just fielded a comment a day ago about useing halogen work lights on your plants...and i know he was on this thread the same day. Thats not cool finn, your spewing crap into peoples heads.


This thread has plenty of awesome information.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Stressing your plant is just a bad idea all around. Especially during flowering. I'm really not too sold on the stress technique idea to be honest with you.


And that's why I didn't want to tell anyone in the first place. You guys won't believe it until you see the hash. It's gonna be some dank dank dank.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This isn't Ph lock. The ashes and milk go against each other and together make a stable environment. That is not what I mean by "stress", what I am talking about is that fact that I let my plants get too dry, then I water them too much. And I was accidentally nuting too much because I forgot I was using a quart container, not a gallon container. But the dry then wet is moisture stress, which makes the top plant slow down (not lock), and the roots get bigger and bigger. But the top will get huge soon, ya'll just need more patience. And the accidental nute stress will just make it have stronger roots.


Sounds like your kind of a hack, all is well, when you realize you cant grow McDonalds is always hireing incompetent low IQ workers


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> plants are not like humans. they don't turn black & blue/purple when you abuse them


 No, I mean PURPLE  At least a few of my plants will be purple.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I don't consider purple fan leafs, 'purple'


 fan leaves, sugar leaves, every leaf turned it was a gr8 experiment and gr8 strain to work with


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sounds like your kind of a hack, all is well, when you realize you cant grow McDonalds is always hireing incompetent low IQ workers


  I can grow


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I can grow


Mcdonalds would be a substantial pay increase then.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I can grow


grow me a kfc im nt keen on mcdonalds


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I can grow


grow what?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I can grow


Then why aren't you?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Then why aren't you?


Heheh. No doubt.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I mean PURPLE  At least a few of my plants will be purple.


please don't tell me you bought purple spray paint.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And that's why I didn't want to tell anyone in the first place. You guys won't believe it until you see the hash. It's gonna be some dank dank dank.


i wanna see how this turns out


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> please don't tell me you bought purple spray paint.


Indoor or outdoor paint?


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> please don't tell me you bought purple spray paint.


i was thinkn grape juice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> fan leaves, sugar leaves, every leaf turned it was a gr8 experiment and gr8 strain to work with


I must be looking at the wrong picture. I didn't see purple 'buds' in there


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> please don't tell me you bought purple spray paint.


 How did you guess?!?!?!?!   That's the secret to sticky purple nugs


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 9, 2013)

I assure you that you'd stress your pants plenty without trying, you'd struggle to replicate nature with your best attempt.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I assure you that you'd stress your pants plenty without trying, you'd struggle to replicate nature with your best attempt.


    Then looks like you're going to be following me around till my next grow


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 9, 2013)

So you are starting over?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> So you are starting over?


Hell no. I'm just growing more than once  (more than 3x actually, since this is my 3rd grow)


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hell no. I'm just growing more than once  (more than 3x actually, since this is my 3rd grow)


Probably a good idea try individual containers this time might work better. P.S. your shit is weak man


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Probably a good idea try individual containers this time might work better. P.S. your shit is weak man


If you were actually paying attention you would know that they still have another transplant left  These plants aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2013)

why no updates today, are they dead.or are oyu at work


----------



## FranJan (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy when you breakin out the food coloring? Add it to the milk before it's too late! LOL Now which 2 give you purple?

I'm just fuckin with you. Just so you know Fin I hope you grow some of the most dankest dank ever here. I really honestly do. I could use the laugh. Just imagine all the people's heads that would implode as you make your madness manifest itself! 

OK I'll let you get back to trimming your hermies now. Peace, Love and all that Jesus stuff, (but without all the guilt, cannibalism, zombie-ism,...........).


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 9, 2013)

SKittles work dawg


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you were actually paying attention you would know that they still have another transplant left  These plants aren't going anywhere.


That's a stupid way to grow them if you are going to transplant


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> or are you at work


LOL!

good one.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2013)

i love it you corrected my spelling lol . . .


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 9, 2013)

Is the secret out now then lads? has he told everyone why he's torturing those poor seedlings I can't be arsed to go back and read dozens of pages of his delusional gibberish.


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> thats a little harsh


Yeah it was harsh.. FinFucky seems to take hate in stride.. Like I said I wish there was something positive I could say.. But, even your grow environment is a joke.. Its okay to try new things and stress your plants or whatever the hell you say your doing.. But, at least have the decency to do it in a setup that doesn`t look like the Beverly Hillbillies put it together, with stuff they found in a junk pile.. Like the Trailer Park Boys have a better setup than you, by like ten times.. And they do it as a fucking joke.. So what the hell does that make you..

**please change `your` to `his`.. I wasnt meaning you Samwell


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> ive done the stressing to make buds purple,this shit does work..................
> View attachment 2473167View attachment 2473168
> View attachment 2473169View attachment 2473170
> ..........................this is low temp stressing to get
> Phosphorus lockout with DNA sour cream ​


Dude, it makes the leaves turn purple.. The same can be done by lowering the temparture in flower..


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I can grow


I don`t know dude.. You seem pretty short


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> good one.


Bwahahahawhaahahahahahahaahwahahwahahahahha... Ha..


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ALYoCXZHevk]http://youtu.be/ALYoCXZHevk?t=1m10s[/video]


*1:11*


Wrong...


We *know* you're stupid and don't know how to grow weed.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Is the secret out now then lads? has he told everyone why he's torturing those poor seedlings I can't be arsed to go back and read dozens of pages of his delusional gibberish.


There's a video about it somewhere on the thread.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Dude, it makes the leaves turn purple.. The same can be done by lowering the temparture in flower..


My BUDS are gonna be purple.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> [video=youtube_share;ALYoCXZHevk]http://youtu.be/ALYoCXZHevk?t=1m10s[/video]
> 
> 
> *1:11*
> ...


  Here's the video I was talking about. But I do know how to grow weed.


----------



## firelane (Jan 9, 2013)

Do you refer to a torture schedule instead of a feeding schedule? What else you got up your sleeve to torture em?


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 9, 2013)

S&M to grow DANK DANK by Finshaggy


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

firelane said:


> Do you refer to a torture schedule instead of a feeding schedule? What else you got up your sleeve to torture em?


I'm not torturing them, I'm stressing them to make them stronger.


----------



## firelane (Jan 9, 2013)

So the rice, the nutes to seedlings, the single container w/no drainage, the bad soil, the torch, blowing smoke on them, putting a fan blowing right on them so young have all been to stress them or do you believe some of your techniques help? Is the halogen to create future stress? How else do you plan on stressing?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

firelane said:


> So the rice, the nutes to seedlings, the single container w/no drainage, the bad soil, the torch, blowing smoke on them, putting a fan blowing right on them so young have all been to stress them or do you believe some of your techniques help? Is the halogen to create future stress? How else do you plan on stressing?


The container has plenty of drainage, so you should get your facts straight before talking shit. The torch was not bad for them and was never pointed at them, that just made CO2, so same thing there. The fan is weak as shit, so same thing there. The soil is fine, so same thing there (you know there are plants that grow outside right  ), I only blew smoke on them like 2x and that just rasises CO2 levels, rice doesn't hurt plants, nutes did stress them which will help them in the future, and the halogen will stress them minimally with heat, which will help. You failed to point out the main factor of stress going on right now, which shows you don't know much about what's going on. The main thing stressing them right now is me letting them dry out too much, then over watering. That's the main stress at the moment. And it WILL help them... The way this works is, "Anything that doesn't kill you makes you stronger", that's how plant stress works. Even bug damage, or infections. Makes the plants stronger.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 9, 2013)

First, who do you think about when you jerk off, Velma or Daphne?? Second, lets just say you get "better bud", what will your yield be????


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 9, 2013)

Fucking hell talk about taking a sledge hammer to a thumb tack, if this were a true test you would have potted them up separately and had a control to compare to, to help prove any point your trying to make, as it stands it just looks like you haven't got a clue!
so why isn't there a control plant to judge your stressed shwag to? or is it because you can't grow a healthy plant to compare your poor near dead plants to. I'm really not trying to be horrible quiet the opposite I'm trying my best not to be but you don't make it easy, healthy cared for plants for the most part produce quality buds, mexican neglected dirt weed produces shit! surely you make the connections yourself between effort and gain and without a true control group or atleast a fair comparison your experiment is void and at the rate it's going you won't end up with any bud never mind hash, maybe you should feed them some gatorade, electrolytes are the way forward! lolol idiocracy comes to mind


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> S&M to grow DANK DANK by Finshaggy


New title please


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> if this were a true test you would have potted them up separately and had a control to compare to,


You probably didn't graduate school, right? You know I am transplanting again right? I probably said that on THIS page.     They will all be separate soon.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You probably didn't graduate school, right? You know I am transplanting again right? I probably said that on THIS page.     They will all be separate soon.


LMFAO I'm the dumbass obviously, you ignored the rest of the quote and took just that from it and your reply ignoring the rest of the statement shows your stupidity and also for the record a control group or plant would have been seperated from the beginning unless you were starting them properly or growing them properly and experimenting on them in the same conditions separately, your stupidity obviously knows no bounds and your comebacks are weaker than your poor plants and growing skills.
Bottom line is you can't grow and this is your poor excuse for an explanation of your pitiful grow attempt.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 9, 2013)

finshaggy, you might read this and then get back to me on what you think it might mean to stress a seedling and how it might benefit the plant in the least.
http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/how-to-improve-female-male-ratio-of-cannabis-plant.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> a control group or plant would have been seperated from the beginning.


You are terrible at reading. You have only seen half of the plants I am growing, half of them has been separate from the beginning... So separate they aren't even in the grow room or my house yet.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

dbkick said:


> finshaggy, you might read this and then get back to me on what you think it might mean to stress a seedling and how it might benefit the plant in the least.
> http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/how-to-improve-female-male-ratio-of-cannabis-plant.html


I'm not clicking your link. Just post the info here


----------



## dbkick (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not clicking your link. Just post the info here


suit yourself. there's too much info to post, if you don't read it , no skin off my nuts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

dbkick said:


> suit yourself. there's too much info to post, if you don't read it , no skin off my nuts.


hmmm, skin off the nuts you say?


you might be giving clancy his next great idea: pubic nutrients.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 9, 2013)

when all your dank dank turns out male/herm remember who told you so.every-fucking-body tried.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

dbkick said:


> when all your dank dank turns out male/herm remember who told you so.every-fucking-body tried.


read closer, he's moved on to dank dank dank now.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 9, 2013)

the triple dank, holy fuck boys!


----------



## Dede7 (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You probably didn't graduate school, right? You know I am transplanting again right? I probably said that on THIS page.     They will all be separate soon.


Transplanting them but doing the exact same things to each of them before you transplant them is not a controlled variable. You already stuck them all together and did some weird kind of voo-doo grow on them.....you can't possibly have a control just by separating them. I don't think you graduated science class. You should probably start googling these things.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

dbkick said:


> when all your dank dank turns out male/herm remember who told you so.every-fucking-body tried.


I'm trying to get some males this time  But they won't ALL be male, I've never gotten a male.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

dbkick said:


> the triple dank, holy fuck boys!


he's gonna show us all how it's done, just like he came to oregon and went bigger than the dispensaries.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Dede7 said:


> Transplanting them but doing the exact same things to each of them before you transplant them is not a controlled variable. You already stuck them all together and did some weird kind of voo-doo grow on them.....you can't possibly have a control just by separating them. I don't think you graduated science class. You should probably start googling these things.


 You missed the post where I said there are 6 more plants that you haven't seen yet. That's the control  , please read before posting from now on  THanks


----------



## dbkick (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You missed the post where I said there are 6 more plants that you haven't seen yet. That's the control  , please read before posting from now on  THanks


I smell an overage, among other things (like spoiled milk).


----------



## dbkick (Jan 9, 2013)

luckily by the time those are ready to flip weed will be legal on a federal level. good luck with your strange ways shaggy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

dbkick said:


> I smell an overage, among other things (like spoiled milk).


  You can smell through videos now?


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You probably didn't graduate school, right? You know I am transplanting again right? I probably said that on THIS page.     They will all be separate soon.


Hey Finshaggy graduating from Prison doesn't count loser..


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 9, 2013)

So if you have a separate control group why not post updates on them? seems as if your chatting shit and back paddling without a paddle you fucking tit, it's blatant you are updating for the sake of it maybe to get your video count up and you expect everybody here to believe you have 6 more plants you haven't made a dozen short vids of? let me guess you'll show us some seedlings in a few days after you've germed them lol if you had started them at the same time they should be healthy little plants by now not just seedlings so best get some clones for the bullshit update because seedlings won't cut it!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 9, 2013)

Also just to address the school issue I'm in the UK and our school systems work very differently, I did very well in my exams and am far from uneducated, side by side my qualifications would probably put yours to shame just like comparing our grow skills.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I assure you that you'd stress your pants plenty without trying, you'd struggle to replicate nature with your best attempt.


Make a rainstraw bottle  raining milk jizz...weed porn!


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 9, 2013)

Fins have you ever hit your head real hard? or have some kind of breathing obstruction depriving your brain of oxygen for an extended amount of time


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Make a rainstraw bottle  raining milk jizz...weed porn!


milk jizz and shiva rape bait. time for some new tags.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You are terrible at reading. You have only seen half of the plants I am growing, half of them has been separate from the beginning... So separate they aren't even in the grow room or my house yet.


And the bullshit keeps flowing!!! we're not all as thick as you'd like us to be and can see your poor attempt to back peddle and bullshit your way out of the truth that you can't grow. Fair do's of all the shitty explanations this site has seen for bad growers yours is amongst the best! it's for the alkaloids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> milk jizz and shiva rape bait. time for some new tags.


Too late, the tags are at max.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Too late, the tags are at max.


i edited one of mine. someone needs to sneak in shiva rape bait though.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

Omg i just read the tags!! I havent laughed that hard since this thread started!! Im embarassed to be me right now and noones home im laughing so hard. Oh god im hyperventalating...still lloling


----------



## chewberto (Jan 9, 2013)

I like how the order is sister pimping milk jizz!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i edited one of mine. someone needs to sneak in shiva rape bait though.


I edited one too add in shiva rape bait for ya


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i edited one of mine. someone needs to sneak in shiva rape bait though.


I edited one to add in shiva rape bait for ya


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2013)

google "shiva rape bait".


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 9, 2013)

cameltoe fungus was my contribute


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> google "shiva rape bait".


................. No.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Fins have you ever hit your head real hard? or have some kind of breathing obstruction depriving your brain of oxygen for an extended amount of time


His skinny chicken neck would be the culprit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Hey Finshaggy graduating from Prison doesn't count loser..


You mean graduating from juvy, and yes it does. I have a HS diploma from the school I was going to before jail. They gave it to me when I graduated there. The only difference is I didn't get a senior year, and I didn't walk across a stage.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> So if you have a separate control group why not post updates on them?


You really are bad at reading. I haven't bought them yet  I still have 6 clones I need to buy


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Bought the pots for transplant today. Gonna give them like another week though. And there will actually be TWO transplants now instead of one. First into like gallon buckets, then into 2-4 gallon buckets, depending how much room they take up.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Bought the pots for transplant today. Gonna give them like another week though. And there will actually be TWO transplants now instead of one. First into like gallon buckets, then into 2-4 gallon buckets, depending how much room they take up.


What did these poor sprouts ever do to you? Why do you feel the need to molest them so?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

hahaha I just noticed finshaggys sig. Too bad it's modified from what I actually said.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2013)

4chan, cameltoe fungus, cheap grow, checking dingleberries, colorado fin, dead sprouts, growing laulau, growing woes, halogen light grow, how not to grow, marijuana for dummies, noob scrog, poor sprouts*sadface*, retard 2.0, scrog for idiots, sexing seedlings, shiva rape bait, shwag, sister pimping milk jizz, slovenly parasitic mooch, tafbang style, twigs, watercress, wigger, worst grow evar


fantastic


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 9, 2013)

wheres the HPS you bought from amazon?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> wheres the HPS you bought from amazon?


Not sure. Should be here soon.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 9, 2013)

Are you going to use it as soon as you get it or wait until they're bigger?


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 9, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> wheres the HPS you bought from amazon?


Lol too bad he couldn't afford a life


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You are terrible at reading. You have only seen half of the plants I am growing, half of them has been separate from the beginning... So separate they aren't even in the grow room or my house yet.


They're in your imagination huh , lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Are you going to use it as soon as you get it or wait until they're bigger?


My HPS is for flower.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> They're in your imagination huh , lol


Yeah


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone got any stressing techniques to share. I'll be sharing near 20 different methods in this thread. Some NEVER tried before as far as I know.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 9, 2013)

I can tell you a stressing one I have done personally this week,

Spray them with dutch master reverse as a precautionary measure against herms.

My plants are pissed.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 9, 2013)

You should just try cutting down the whole plant. I hear that will stress it pretty bad.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

All caught up. Lol

You guys should see the tags on fins previous thread


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

The tags here are better


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

How many people have watched the secret video


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 9, 2013)

What r tags?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 9, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> What r tags?


Things that help the search engines find this thread.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> How many books have you read on growing outside of High Times?
> 
> I have studied marijuana growing going on Five years.


I know this was at the beginning of this thread but this statement bugs me since you call him out on lack of knowledge based on literature not more than 10 posts after stating you want to do a stupid test of 4 on 4 off(feel free to try a hydro solution solely made of anti-freeze while your at it). You sir who claim to have read so much literature are not familiar with one of my personal favs Marijuana grower's handbook written by ed rosenthal. If you read this book you would have noted not to waste your time with this little experiment since flowering only occurs with the build up of phytochromes to critical levels which causes flowering to initiate. This can not happen if you keep interrupting the dark period even for a small amount of time as the chemical is reactive to light, and I'm not a fan of your clear container theory as well but i think buck covered that pretty well. While he does have a lot to learn (can't call pheno at seedling and def shouldn't give nutes but do what you feel is best) while claiming to still know it all you are in the same boat and need to check yourself before casting people down like this. Im not mad at you just disappointed...


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh and fin all these people blowing this thread out of proportion (I read the first thread in entirety and I want 3 hours of my life back) so that I only bothered to read the first couple of pages of this thread are probably all coming to one thing, yes you can produce a harvest but you can still get better. And it doesn't endear yourself to people when you write a counter post on urban dictionary calling yourself a god essentially. You act like your reggie grow is something to be proud of, newsflash those buds are scraggily and loose. I guarantee that with a good nute setup and co2 supplemented you could double maybe triple your yield. But as you have other advice I'm sure you will brush this off as you have all the others and chalk it up to me hating when I come bearing gifts in the form of knowledge. I hope you consider what I said as I myself have just finished a 2 plant bagseed grow where i pulled 7 ozs. using 600w of led during flower. be jealous. and you won't find any journals sadly as i live in a repressed state where it is still not legal to do what i consider to be my addiction (growing not smoking) as posting pics on this site would not help me sleep easy at night as big as it would make my dick feel...


----------



## delvite (Jan 10, 2013)

how they doin today finn?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Make a rainstraw bottle  raining milk jizz...weed porn!


 
Seriously..... You going to let that little kid show you up shaggy? I told my nephew to make me a rain bottle and he did this in five minutes. I already watered my plants with my milk jizz. Slow ass


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2013)

LOfuckingL. spammy got outsmarted by a 7 year old!

not surprising.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> I know this was at the beginning of this thread but this statement bugs me since you call him out on lack of knowledge based on literature not more than 10 posts after stating you want to do a stupid test of 4 on 4 off(feel free to try a hydro solution solely made of anti-freeze while your at it). You sir who claim to have read so much literature are not familiar with one of my personal favs Marijuana grower's handbook written by ed rosenthal. If you read this book you would have noted not to waste your time with this little experiment since flowering only occurs with the build up of phytochromes to critical levels which causes flowering to initiate. This can not happen if you keep interrupting the dark period even for a small amount of time as the chemical is reactive to light, and I'm not a fan of your clear container theory as well but i think buck covered that pretty well. While he does have a lot to learn (can't call pheno at seedling and def shouldn't give nutes but do what you feel is best) while claiming to still know it all you are in the same boat and need to check yourself before casting people down like this. Im not mad at you just disappointed...


I have yet to read that book, this informationm would be more useful on the thread itsself?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 10, 2013)

Clear container?


----------



## delvite (Jan 10, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> View attachment 2474046
> 
> Clear container?


 nice  does it have any effect on roots?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

delvite said:


> nice  does it have any effect on roots?


Only thing I can think of is algae. Nutes + light = algae. So.. yeah... how's this work? good? bad? algae yes/no?


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Only thing I can think of is algae. Nutes + light = algae. So.. yeah... how's this work? good? bad? algae yes/no?


roots hate clear containers ........they c the light and turn back inside


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

good for fourth grade science class tho


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> good for fourth grade science class tho


Looks pretty cool too


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 10, 2013)

page207


Finshaggy said:


> You missed the post where I said there are 6 more plants that you haven't seen yet. That's the control  , please read before posting from now on  THanks



page 210


Finshaggy said:


> You really are bad at reading. I haven't bought them yet  I still have 6 clones I need to buy



a control group runs side by side, so which is it , do you have them now or do you hav to go buy clones . . . and since you didnt start from seed how is it a control group, it has to be the exact same everything but the test technique, to at least be called something, or a control test

sounds like your sprouts are going to die and you are preemptively getting more to substitute in there place, recreating the set up and staling on updates

but good choice, start over, do it right . . . . stres will not ruin anyhtign if you do it right


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> View attachment 2473979 View attachment 2473982View attachment 2473983
> Seriously..... You going to let that little kid show you up shaggy? I told my nephew to make me a rain bottle and he did this in five minutes. I already watered my plants with my milk jizz. Slow ass


and they looked like this...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh and fin all these people blowing this thread out of proportion (I read the first thread in entirety and I want 3 hours of my life back) so that I only bothered to read the first couple of pages of this thread are probably all coming to one thing, yes you can produce a harvest but you can still get better. And it doesn't endear yourself to people when you write a counter post on urban dictionary calling yourself a god essentially. You act like your reggie grow is something to be proud of, newsflash those buds are scraggily and loose. I guarantee that with a good nute setup and co2 supplemented you could double maybe triple your yield. But as you have other advice I'm sure you will brush this off as you have all the others and chalk it up to me hating when I come bearing gifts in the form of knowledge. I hope you consider what I said as I myself have just finished a 2 plant bagseed grow where i pulled 7 ozs. using 600w of led during flower. be jealous. and you won't find any journals sadly as i live in a repressed state where it is still not legal to do what i consider to be my addiction (growing not smoking) as posting pics on this site would not help me sleep easy at night as big as it would make my dick feel...


You act like my goal in the highest yield. Looks like you stopped reading a little too soon, and decided to be a dick at that time as well. I am not here for the biggest yield. And I don't care hat books you've read, because you still have a lot to learn about weed. Sativa and Indica are NOT phenotypes  I NEVER "called" phenoltype, I called SPECIES and I was not wrong. The one I said was Idica was and is still the only fat one. While the ones I said are either Sativa or Hybrid all remain skinny. So you need to do a little more reading it looks like  And that reggie was dank as fuck, I don't see you pulling crazy trichs from shitty reggie seeds, and fluorescent lights, so you can just keep on steppin till you actually try it, then you can say something here, until then your opinion (because that's what it is) is worthless (be the way, why did you say "be jealous", why would I be jealous of you? (Then you go onto basically say you've never grown weed, and are lying about having ever grown)   And where did I call myself a god????   Marijuana advocates are gods now?   You're like 6 crayons short of a full box


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> a control group runs side by side, so which is it , do you have them now or do you hav to go buy clones . . . and since you didnt start from seed how is it a control group, it has to be the exact same everything but the test technique, to at least be called something, or a control test
> 
> sounds like your sprouts are going to die and you are preemptively getting more to substitute in there place, recreating the set up and staling on updates
> 
> but good choice, start over, do it right . . . . stres will not ruin anyhtign if you do it right


I have to go buy clones, did you not read your own quotes  . And control groups don't have to be side by side. They basically are side by side though, because I'm sure whatever dispensary I get them from uses flouresent light. So it's going to have the same veg experience, minus the stressing. I never ruined anything, so I must have done it right


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Last night I uploaded this video, but for some reason it aborted the upload, and I had to reupload it this morning. So here's last night's update. [video=youtube;NpvuFJzEzf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpvuFJzEzf0[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They're doing fine. The roots are growing. Watch, like 4-5 days and they're gonna start growing a lot faster, because the roots will find each other or the wall.



7 days from quote. havent moved a cunt hair. not even your sisters. 

trichomes grow on almost all marijuana plants. its what is inside the trichome that counts. your reggie under fluorescent is just that. REGGIE.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> 7 days from quote. havent moved a cunt hair. not even your sisters.
> 
> trichomes grow on almost all marijuana plants. its what is inside the trichome that counts. your reggie under fluorescent is just that. REGGIE.


 Did you not see the pictures, those were frostier than most buds, and you're right I did grow it from REGGIE  . And THIS grow will have more shit inside the trichs, that's the whole point of stress training  And if you watch from 7 days ago they have definitely grown, they haven't shot up yet, but you just need some better patience. Sorry I wasn't dead on with my time estimate   It's a plant, not a schedule


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

The secret video got 114 views already ya'll


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The secret video got 114 views already ya'll


ya who cares


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You act like my goal in the highest yield. Looks like you stopped reading a little too soon, and decided to be a dick at that time as well. I am not here for the biggest yield. And I don't care hat books you've read, because you still have a lot to learn about weed. Sativa and Indica are NOT phenotypes  I NEVER "called" phenoltype, I called SPECIES and I was not wrong. The one I said was Idica was and is still the only fat one. While the ones I said are either Sativa or Hybrid all remain skinny. So you need to do a little more reading it looks like  And that reggie was dank as fuck, I don't see you pulling crazy trichs from shitty reggie seeds, and fluorescent lights, so you can just keep on steppin till you actually try it, then you can say something here, until then your opinion (because that's what it is) is worthless (be the way, why did you say "be jealous", why would I be jealous of you? (Then you go onto basically say you've never grown weed, and are lying about having ever grown)   And where did I call myself a god????   Marijuana advocates are gods now?   You're like 6 crayons short of a full box


Your goal should always be looking to maximize yield no matter what other goals you have in mind  And fyi definition of phenotype- the set of observable characteristics of an individual resulting from the interaction of its genotype with the environment, so in other words phenotype is just the physical expression of genotype. You are trying to call shit to early, I certainly can't tell the phenotype as you have yet to have leaves that don't look like shit (they are dieing, and you can tell from the curl at the tips) and have more than one leaf, or so I saw from this update. and i went to urban dictionary and had to see what your name said because of previous posts, and you so obviously went back and put a counter post about http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=finshaggy. And you must be slightely dyslexic i told you that you would not find any pics, how do you compare this to never have grown, your ridiculous tactics show me you have never grown in a serious environment, you have to be kidding me with the distance of your tubes just do yourself a favor and take those out cuz your cfl is the only doing anything for the plants, you hung that shit four feet away are you kidding me? and i dont know how to grow lol. I bet if your plants could talk they would give you the same answer as auschwitz deathcamp survivors when asked how they felt about their experience "Well we survived". It looks like the fucking hurt locker in that grow box and the bomb was comprised of shit soil and mulch lol. Just out of curiosity what is your RH and temp at your canopy and what do you get your water to for pH? and i'm six crayons short cus i lost them in your moms cooch last night doing some old freaky shit! I wasn't even coming at you bro but now i will be joining the other "trolls" as I can't wait to see you explain your failure. Ne one else feel like he is doing this stress test so he has an explanation for why they are fried in 2 weeks......


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ya who cares


Have you seen it? It explains everything [video=youtube;ALYoCXZHevk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALYoCXZHevk[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Your goal should always be looking to maximize yield no matter what other goals you have in mind  And fyi definition of phenotype- the set of observable characteristics of an individual resulting from the interaction of its genotype with the environment, QUOTE]
> 
> You obviously don't know anything about this thread, because the goal is not to maximize yield, this is an experiment that will broaden the information available about stress training. There will be more methods tried than in any other easy to find place, and there will be methods that have never even been tried before. THAT is the goal of this thread. And Phenotype is A LOT more specific than species, and species is not at all what you defined. I called what species the plant was, not what phenotype. Species is EASY to call, you just look at leaf shape


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Have you seen it? It explains everything [video=youtube;ALYoCXZHevk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALYoCXZHevk[/video]


yep .... it was stupid.............it doesnt explain anything i honestly believe this is lie to cover your ass....i think its sad and pathetic


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I have yet to read that book, this informationm would be more useful on the thread itsself?


not trying to be a dick, if you haven't read it i really recommend, not an easy read since it helps put me to sleep sometimes but you will def learn atleast one thing. And as far as the clear container thing i dont care what you use, it obviously works on some level, i just don't like algae and have seen this first hand by a friend who used tupperware. you obviously have a decent amount of knowledge it just bugged me to see you putting shaggy down after that when there are so many other things you could pick on him for. happy burinin


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> yep .... it was stupid.............it doesnt explain anything i honestly believe this is lie to cover your ass....i think its sad and pathetic


   You'll see, we've got some awesome plans for these plants. My friend gave me one of the coolest ideas. I'm not gonna give away what it is yet, but we are gonna do some weird shit on this thread


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Like 20 different stressing methods, some I am pretty sure have never been used, or at least recorded.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Like 20 different stressing methods, some I am pretty sure have never been used, or at least recorded.


thats lame


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> natro.hydro said:
> 
> 
> > Your goal should always be looking to maximize yield no matter what other goals you have in mind  And fyi definition of phenotype- the set of observable characteristics of an individual resulting from the interaction of its genotype with the environment, QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Finshaggy said:
> 
> 
> > You just stated the relationship between phenotype and strains (genotype), while phenotype is bigger than strain the strain directly affects the plants appearance thereby affecting the phenotype, how do you not get this??? QUOTE]Y
> > You're not getting it dude, I NEVER CALLED PHENOTYPE. This is not a discussion about phenotypes OR strains, you are putting words in my mouth. I AM TALKING ABOUT SPECIES. Indica and Sativa. PERIOD


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Dude you quote in your sig just liked that post lol your doing real great then lol. And I will state it again since you seem so intent on implying those are sativa or indica yet, THEY ARE TO YOUNG, anything you say now is pure speculation, you would have a better chance trying to catch a whiff off them and guessing that way, and don't you know what they are anyways or did you not buy them?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Dude you quote in your sig just liked that post lol your doing real great then lol. And I will state it again since you seem so intent on implying those are sativa or indica yet, THEY ARE TO YOUNG, anything you say now is pure speculation, you would have a better chance trying to catch a whiff off them and guessing that way, and don't you know what they are anyways or did you not buy them?


They are not too young. Fucking watch ONE video and you'll see which one is the Indica.  This is a ridiculous conversation  And if you have been paying attention you would know I didn't buy them, it says where I got them on the very first page of this thread


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

indica, sativa and ruderalis while all being the species are strain types, never heard of autoflowering? pretty sure that affects your physical looks since they tend to not get as tall.... Im done with this topic, i'm going back to the LED area of this forum where i belong and will stop in just to read for a laugh. feel free to get the last word in if you feel the need i pormise this is the last time i post on your horrendous journal...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> indica, sativa and ruderalis while all being the species are strain types


You're retarded. First off you're argument was that I was calling phenotype. Second, Species ARE NOT strains. Species is indica, sativa, ruderalis. While STRAIN is like Blueberry, Or Romulan, or Purple Urkle, then PHENOTYPES are even MORE specific than strains. Pheno's are the different types within a single strain. I "called" (witnessed and mentioned) SPECIES... NOT Strain, NOT Phenotype. Species.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

you will forgive me if i dont remember every page out of this 215 page and growing thread.... and i know i said last word and all but you wrote a response while i was typing that lol, still no response to the claim that your leafs are fucked.... what are your conditions in all these magical videos i havent seen you look at a digital thermometer or anything to show that... and they sure are fucking monsters  ready to enter flower tomorrow right?? you dont have a leaf with a full 3 5 or 7 leaflets from what i can see in your last update...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> you will forgive me if i dont remember every page out of this 215 page and growing thread....


You can't remember the first page?   Why are you even here if you didn't read anything?


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> indica, sativa and ruderalis while all being the species are strain types, never heard of autoflowering? pretty sure that affects your physical looks since they tend to not get as tall.... Im done with this topic, i'm going back to the LED area of this forum where i belong and will stop in just to read for a laugh. feel free to get the last word in if you feel the need i pormise this is the last time i post on your horrendous journal...









Finshaggy doesn't listen to anyone. Example being that he has plants close to the 3 weeks old that are the size of 5 day old seedlings and thinks they're okay.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> you dont have a leaf with a full 3 5 or 7 leaflets from what i can see in your last update...


Then you haven't seen anything I posted in the last like 7 days. Because almost all of them have had a full 3 "leaflet" for like a week


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Finshaggy doesn't listen to anyone. Example being that he has plants close to the 3 weeks old that are the size of 5 day old seedlings and thinks they're okay.


They ARE ok. I'll make a new update right now. Like 20 minutes and it'll be up.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

might stay on this thread for all the likes im getting for discrediting you lol. and no i cant because i am doing way to many dabs right now to keep myself calm because your stupidity is infuriating to say the least, you are just growing this for personal right? I hope so cuz the end product is going to be laughable at best, only saving grace is that hps, is that here yet?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> might stay on this thread for all the likes im getting for discrediting you lol. and no i cant because i am doing way to many dabs right now to keep myself calm because your stupidity is infuriating to say the least, you are just growing this for personal right? I hope so cuz the end product is going to be laughable at best, only saving grace is that hps, is that here yet?


Does that quote in your sig come from the KMK song "life rolls on"?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Did you not see the pictures, those were frostier than most buds, and you're right I did grow it from REGGIE  . And THIS grow will have more shit inside the trichs, that's the whole point of stress training  And if you watch from 7 days ago they have definitely grown, they haven't shot up yet, but you just need some better patience. Sorry I wasn't dead on with my time estimate   It's a plant, not a schedule



proves you know nothing. with experience, you know how big they should be for their age. like clock work. My plants are absolutely on a schedule. as soon as i cut my buds from my screen, two new ones are perfect size to replace the old ones. 

your reggie is still reggie. you are even a guppy for cfl grows on this site. dont bother bringing up other peoples grow that you snapped a couple pictures from.

here are a few for ya. all bagseed. 

105 watt





250 watts






250 watts






130 watts


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

I know it doessssssssss


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

yes my quote is from life rolls on, that song makes me just wanna roll up every time i hear it (usually am already and thats why its playing lol), and fin re read first page for shits and gigs, please direct me to where you reference the source of your seeds, like i said i wasted 3 hours of my laugh on the bicker on your last thread, and now i see why, you invite these lil personal confrontations when you just push people with knowledge off like they are the dude on the corner asking for change.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 10, 2013)

just because they are "alive" doesn't mean they're okay. Your plants are puny and stunted. You posted a video a week ago stating they were having "massive root growth" and in the next "3 to 4 days they will shoot up" 

Guess what... they're still puny and smaller than a week old seedling. You're basically making this up as you go, You're stunting them with your poor choices and then trying to cover it up by saying it was your "plan" that you are "stress training". 

The only thing you are training is how people should not grow. 

The funniest part is you feel some type of fame out of how many views you get. But people are only on this thread to make fun of you. Your grow sucks and you don't listen to anyone who tries to help you so they might as well just pop in to make fun of you. 

But by all means please post a new video of your poor plants


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

260 watt shwagg bagseed
50 days of flower


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> yes my quote is from life rolls on, that song makes me just wanna roll up every time i hear it (usually am already and thats why its playing lol), and fin re read first page for shits and gigs, please direct me to where you reference the source of your seeds, like i said i wasted 3 hours of my laugh on the bicker on your last thread, and now i see why, you invite these lil personal confrontations when you just push people with knowledge off like they are the dude on the corner asking for change.


Yep. That one and "the lottery" would be a couple of my favorite KMK songs. Paid vacation is another one. Feels so good, hometown, evolution. Man I know the good ones


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> just because they are "alive" doesn't mean they're okay. Your plants are puny and stunted. You posted a video a week ago stating they were having "massive root growth" and in the next "3 to 4 days they will shoot up"
> 
> Guess what... they're still puny and smaller than a week old seedling. You're basically making this up as you go, You're stunting them with your poor choices and then trying to cover it up by saying it was your "plan" that you are "stress training".
> 
> ...


fins plants= holocaust survivors, (if on the off chance a holocaust victim or family member reads this i don't mean to offend but hitler wouldnt do this to these plants!!!) they should be in atleast a 1 gal container by now imo cus mine would b almost rootbound by now, i started germing some seeds last week i ordered from nirvana, all popped, they are catching up fin watch out might have to steal your thread with pics of my thriving babes if i can smoke enough to get over my fear of big brother, but we will see...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;IkBxxkJxlVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkBxxkJxlVM[/video]


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> 260 watt shwagg bagseed
> 50 days of flower


show him how its done!!! killing that thing with light props on that, only thing that would worry me is that looks like a lot of wiring lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;IkBxxkJxlVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkBxxkJxlVM[/video]


I'm glad I watched that, because the video youtube suggested for me to watch after your video was much better than yours.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> show him how its done!!! killing that thing with light props on that, only thing that would worry me is that looks like a lot of wiring lol


That's nothing lol. Wiring can be a nightmare for some people haha


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

im not so sure those are alive


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> im not so sure those are alive


They're probably plastic.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;IkBxxkJxlVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkBxxkJxlVM[/video]


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> They're probably plastic.


look like there turning white getting ready to blow away


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> look like there turning white getting ready to blow away


They just look like the trees you would find in a lego set.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

still no shot of the digi thermometer i requested?? better get on putting that microwave (halogen) in there before this boom of growth happens so you can stress them, that was one of the 20 ways of finshaggys secret stress training tips to succes isn't it. better hit em with a dose of nutes too lol. transplant in the next 7 days huh, that is pretty slow growth homeslice.. and i dont see how the roots could be huge when that soil looks like it is compacting already, should have mixed some perlite in.....


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> still no shot of the digi thermometer i requested?? better get on putting that microwave (halogen) in there before this boom of growth happens so you can stress them, that was one of the 20 ways of finshaggys secret stress training tips to succes isn't it. better hit em with a dose of nutes too lol. transplant in the next 7 days huh, that is pretty slow growth homeslice.. and i dont see how the roots could be huge when that soil looks like it is compacting already, should have mixed some perlite in.....


 I don't have a thermometer. I don't need one though. Stop requesting things, and watch the grow. These plants are going to make the best hash ever. And probably even be beautiful, due to the HPS


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> still no shot of the digi thermometer i requested?? better get on putting that microwave (halogen) in there before this boom of growth happens so you can stress them, that was one of the 20 ways of finshaggys secret stress training tips to succes isn't it. better hit em with a dose of nutes too lol. transplant in the next 7 days huh, that is pretty slow growth homeslice.. and i dont see how the roots could be huge when that soil looks like it is compacting already, should have mixed some perlite in.....


no.... he needs to take the catbox outside. no one wants to stare at some firepit grow.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> They're probably plastic.


You got me


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm glad I watched that, because the video youtube suggested for me to watch after your video was much better than yours.


you should watch more of my videos then


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't have a thermometer. I don't need one though. Stop requesting things, and watch the grow. These plants are going to make the best hash ever. And probably even be beautiful, due to the HPS


Probably? What the helllll ever lol


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You got me


i bet u got no roots at all ........lets c a pic of the bottom of your tub


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jan 10, 2013)

There has to be a hidden camera somewhere...smile, we are all on candid camera...


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

*CFL GROWS ARE NOT MINE*

gupshwaggy's hash


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> *CFL GROWS ARE NOT MINE*
> 
> gupshwaggy's hash


looks like bong resin


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Probably? What the helllll ever lol


There's just a possibility they won't look as good as they are. Because I'm going to be harshing the plants. I'm gonna be doing some crazy stuff in this grow.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> There's just a possibility they won't look as good as they are. Because I'm going to be harshing the plants. I'm gonna be doing some crazy stuff in this grow.


It would be crazy IF you could get them to grow period.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 10, 2013)

Fin do u just dump water and milk in the center? Cause there sure are a lot of dry pockets around the back area...sloppy work...middle sprouts going out i saw maybe two that will survive...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> *CFL GROWS ARE NOT MINE*
> 
> gupshwaggy's hash


You seem to be really into my micron BHO experiment, I'll try to do some more for you at the end of this grow. But you keep not showing hash made from my plants, this thread is about my grows not my hash. Unless you want me to just start posting all my hash shit here too   [video=youtube;7MDTxDKxG9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MDTxDKxG9A[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It would be crazy IF you could get them to grow period.


 They are growing. Watch 2 videos that are a week apart, and you'll notice. The roots are getting most of the growth though.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't need a thermometer? I have heard some asinine statements but this one is making a run for 1st. how do you know what your temp and humidity at canopy? and i wondered why your leafs look stiff as a board you don't have your RH anywhere near 80% to keep those sprouts healthy. just another little tid bit you may want to beat into your thick skull. never heard of humidity domes? I know you say your not a rich man but wal mart surely has these for no more than 5 bucks in jiffy pot form.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Fin do u just dump water and milk in the center? Cause there sure are a lot of dry pockets around the back area...sloppy work...middle sprouts going out i saw maybe two that will survive...


  So ya'll are going to be surprised simply by the fact that they all survive  Ya'll are going to be fuckin stoked at the end of this


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Don't need a thermometer? I have heard some asinine statements but this one is making a run for 1st. how do you know what your temp and humidity at canopy?.


Who the fuck cares? My point in this grow is that we are not growing unstable plants. This plant can take ANYTHING, and it will be better in the end for taking it. There is no such thing as the "wrong" temperature and humidity.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

posting your hash skills, all of which are crap.


your failures are failures, not experiments. youre not kidding anyone besides yourself.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

hey fintard lets c a pic of those roots


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> hey fintard lets c a pic of those roots


Uh.............


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You seem to be really into my micron BHO experiment, I'll try to do some more for you at the end of this grow. But you keep not showing hash made from my plants, this thread is about my grows not my hash. Unless you want me to just start posting all my hash shit here too   [video=youtube;7MDTxDKxG9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MDTxDKxG9A[/video]


im watching the pumpkin pie video at the end of his


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Who the fuck cares? My point in this grow is that we are not growing unstable plants. This plant can take ANYTHING, and it will be better in the end for taking it. There is no such thing as the "wrong" temperature and humidity.


WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG
You truly are the dimmest individual i have had the pleasure of meeting on this site. Temp and humidity dont matter??? well then maybe your next grow experiment should be from middle earth, dont forget to bring your halogen... might not be hot enough down there. At anything less than 50% you are doing irreparable damage to your leaves stomata. if you dont know these are essentially the lungs of your plant and can be found on the bottom part of your leaves among other places..... You are hitler.. you are performing a genocide on your stomata and it is unbearable to watch, i thought your problem was giving them nutes before they are out of the womb, nope now i am fully convinced that they are just dehydrated.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG
> You truly are the dimmest individual i have had the pleasure of meeting on this site. Temp and humidity dont matter??? well then maybe your next grow experiment should be from middle earth, dont forget to bring your halogen... might not be hot enough down there. At anything less than 50% you are doing irreparable damage to your leaves stomata. if you dont know these are essentially the lungs of your plant and can be found on the bottom part of your leaves among other places..... You are hitler.. you are performing a genocide on your stomata and it is unbearable to watch, i thought your problem was giving them nutes before they are out of the womb, nope now i am fully convinced that they are just dehydrated.


50% humidity?  Marijuana comes from ARABIC places. It's meant to grow in deserts and shit. Calm down


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

My point is while you can do unspeakable things to a marijuana plant and still get it to harvest, it prefers a loving nurturing environment, not a hostile one, which is what you facilitate when you dry out your plants like you are. ask any serious grower, they know that you want to keep it a lil humid to sustaing thriving seedlings. Which your plants still are dont kid yourself, as stated before if your considering 1 serrated edge blade to be the end of seed growth you are as dim as your tubes are to your plants.....


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 50% humidity?  Marijuana comes from ARABIC places. It's meant to grow in deserts and shit. Calm down


lets c those roots


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> posting your hash skills, all of which are crap.
> 
> 
> your failures are failures, not experiments. youre not kidding anyone besides yourself.


So you want to see all my hash videos   [video=youtube;YTBw94eA1X8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTBw94eA1X8[/video]


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So you want to see all my hash videos   [video=youtube;YTBw94eA1X8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTBw94eA1X8[/video]


no i want to c those roots


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> My point is while you can do unspeakable things to a marijuana plant and still get it to harvest, it prefers a loving nurturing environment...


You're on the wrong thread. I don't care about what it wants, I care about what it NEEDS. This is about the future, not about me getting the biggest yield so I can smoke the most weed.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;x6ev0_qWDyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6ev0_qWDyw[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;APrGGdpwhh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APrGGdpwhh0[/video]


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Who the fuck cares? My point in this grow is that we are not growing unstable plants. This plant can take ANYTHING, and it will be better in the end for taking it. There is no such thing as the "wrong" temperature and humidity.


 i cannot beleive you just said this and expect us to take you seriously, temp and RH dont matter?....dude...those are the 2 BASIC things plants need to grow correctly...temp and rh is to plants like water and air is to us...you really have absolutley no idea what your doing or talking about do you?..at first i felt bad for you cause everyone hated on you, then as i watched you make a fool of yourself it started to get funny, but at this point it is just sad and frankly pathetic...there is no such thing as wrong temp and humidity LOL...i seriously cannot beleive you just said this, i really thought you have said all of the dumbest shit you could say on this thread, but nope, you surpass your own stupidity and set the bar EVEN HIGHER once again for morons everywhere, congrats.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;x6ev0_qWDyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6ev0_qWDyw[/video]


not "hash" roots


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;vEdAVPdzS4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEdAVPdzS4A[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;wygPiZa37Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wygPiZa37Uo[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nze-m0obHW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nze-m0obHW8[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;wT60EQCMBmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT60EQCMBmk[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i cannot beleive you just said this and expect us to take you seriously, temp and RH dont matter?....dude...those are the 2 BASIC things plants need to grow correctly...temp and rh is to plants like water and air is to us...you really have absolutley no idea what your doing or talking about do you?..at first i felt bad for you cause everyone hated on you, then as i watched you make a fool of yourself it started to get funny, but at this point it is just sad and frankly pathetic...there is no such thing as wrong temp and humidity LOL...i seriously cannot beleive you just said this, i really though you have said all of the dumbest shit you could say on this thread, but nope, you surpass your own stupidity and set the bar EVEN HIGHER once again for morons everywhere, congrats.


The mod has spoken. Some Emerril action. BAM!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're on the wrong thread. I don't care about what it wants, I care about what it NEEDS. This is about the future, not about me getting the biggest yield so I can smoke the most weed.


No im in the right thread, i was told to come here by a friend who told me if i wanted a good laugh and a bickering session about what plants need compared to what plants want that i should come to this thread. so here i am and guess what mission accomplished. You know nothing while continuing to imply you are learning something so you can play off your failures... pretty sad.. how bout you focus on what you know works and getting that down before you go trying to change the game, people much smarter than you have sat around much longer wondering how to get this plant to be succesful. Like i said do us all a favor go grow at middle earth and tell us all how that goes....


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;K0liVf-XSLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0liVf-XSLE[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;RGRi7e5gi7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGRi7e5gi7U[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i cannot beleive you just said this and expect us to take you seriously, temp and RH dont matter?....dude...those are the 2 BASIC things plants need to grow correctly...temp and rh is to plants like water and air is to us...you really have absolutley no idea what your doing or talking about do you?..at first i felt bad for you cause everyone hated on you, then as i watched you make a fool of yourself it started to get funny, but at this point it is just sad and frankly pathetic...there is no such thing as wrong temp and humidity LOL...i seriously cannot beleive you just said this, i really thought you have said all of the dumbest shit you could say on this thread, but nope, you surpass your own stupidity and set the bar EVEN HIGHER once again for morons everywhere, congrats.


You're going to be REALLY surprised at the end of all this


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're going to be REALLY surprised at the end of all this


I really wish we could start a betting pool.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

And this time the hash is going to be like 10X better. Ya'll are gonna see shit made you've never seen made before.   This thread is going to have SO much stuff to teach people, and all ya'll talkin shit are just making it more accessible to anyone and everyone. Once we hit like 100,000 views, we will be at the top of SOOOO many searches.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i cannot beleive you just said this and expect us to take you seriously, temp and RH dont matter?....dude...those are the 2 BASIC things plants need to grow correctly...temp and rh is to plants like water and air is to us...you really have absolutley no idea what your doing or talking about do you?..at first i felt bad for you cause everyone hated on you, then as i watched you make a fool of yourself it started to get funny, but at this point it is just sad and frankly pathetic...there is no such thing as wrong temp and humidity LOL...i seriously cannot beleive you just said this, i really thought you have said all of the dumbest shit you could say on this thread, but nope, you surpass your own stupidity and set the bar EVEN HIGHER once again for morons everywhere, congrats.


I lol'd so hard when i read this, thanks kron for the plus rep, this is better than a sitcom, someone call 30 rock and tell them to air this shit lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I really wish we could start a betting pool.


Why can't you? You have private messaging, right?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> I lol'd so hard when i read this, thanks kron for the plus rep, this is better than a sitcom, someone call 30 rock and tell them to air this shit lol.


I wish this could be a show


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why can't you? You have private messaging, right?


It's against forum rules I'm sure


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

I hope i bring popularity to your foolish ways so people can also come here and laugh at you. By the way acetone is not the safest solvent to use to make oil why not try quintuple refined butane then vaccum purge the butane. you might fry less of your brain cells and it appears that your stock of those is getting dangerously low....


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> I hope i bring popularity to your foolish ways so people can also come here and laugh at you. By the way acetone is the safest solvent to use to make oil why not try quintuple refined butane then vaccum purge the butane. you might fry less of your brain cells and it appears that your stock of those is getting dangerously low....


  People aren't gonna think of me as shitty, they're gonna see how shitty ya'll are. Because the plants and hash are going to be awesome. People are going to wish they could try some of my shit. Just stick around, and keep bumping the thread.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

can we c your roots now?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

kidding only yourself guppy.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> kidding only yourself guppy.


hahaha, guppy. I'm stealing that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> can we c your roots now?


I'm not digging a plant up. Why does everyone want me to dig them up. THAT'S a horrible idea.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not digging a plant up. Why does everyone want me to dig them up. THAT'S a horrible idea.


It will stress them even more. Isn't that what you're going for? Hmmmm?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

You should def take a pic at transplant as i am also interested in this massive root growth you have going in soil that looks like it has compacted pretty well from your unconventional watering methods...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It will stress them even more. Isn't that what you're going for? Hmmmm?


Stress is the goal, not death.  None of my plants will die.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> You should def take a pic at transplant as i am also interested in this massive root growth you have going in soil that looks like it has compacted pretty well from your unconventional watering methods...


I'll make a video at transplant  I need to make a video for "How to transplant" anyways


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Stress is the goal, not death.  None of my plants will die.


Just try it. Doooo it.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

how to shock and damage your roots (cause you meant to right?)


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not digging a plant up. Why does everyone want me to dig them up. THAT'S a horrible idea.


na just a picture of the bottom of the tub........... u could make a video ........


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> how to shock and damage your roots (cause you meant to right?)


Yo dangle, 8 more posts and you'll be "mr ganja"


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Just try it. Doooo it.


Now now kron you have been pretty credible till well now lol. lets let fin do the misinforming, it is his thread after all.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> hahaha, guppy. I'm stealing that.


itll cost ya...

how are we going to all bet when we are betting on the same thing?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> itll cost ya...
> 
> how are we going to all bet when we are betting on the same thing?


we simply pick a date or week depending on the popularity of this pool when the plants are going to die, every body pay in an ante and winner takes all, if they live i vote we give the prize to fin but i doubt they make it past the halo, assuming of course we arent breaking any rules, moderator? seperate thread so we dont clog fins up?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> itll cost ya...
> 
> how are we going to all bet when we are betting on the same thing?


Actually, I was more concerned about the upcoming football games than I was this grow.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

thought kron made the betting comment.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> na just a picture of the bottom of the tub........... u could make a video ........


I hardly got holes in the bottom using a tiny knife. If I turn the tub to an angle to see the bottom, ALL the dirt will fall on the plants. And I'm not sure the roots have even reached the bottom. Just wait for the transplant video


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> thought kron made the betting comment.


I did. I'm glad I didn't bet on cincinatti last week. or notre dame for that matter lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Actually, I was more concerned about the upcoming football games than I was this grow.


GO PACK GO
also rooting for russell wilson, loved that guy since he played in wisco, always thought he has been extremely underrated since the draft, kinda hard not to take a backseat to rg3 tho dude is amazing in his own right.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> we simply pick a date or week depending on the popularity of this pool when the plants are going to die, every body pay in an ante and winner takes all, if they live i vote we give the prize to fin but i doubt they make it past the halo, assuming of course we arent breaking any rules, moderator? seperate thread so we dont clog fins up?


They will all survive.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> thought kron made the betting comment.


He just wants to pretend he doesn't like this thread.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> He just wants to pretend he doesn't like this thread.


One of these days you should pretend to know how to grow


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I hardly got holes in the bottom using a tiny knife. If I turn the tub to an angle to see the bottom, ALL the dirt will fall on the plants. And I'm not sure the roots have even reached the bottom. Just wait for the transplant video


but there is massive root growth?LIES, and kron he pretends to know how to grow all the time, problem is I just got my state of the art BS goggles...


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 10, 2013)

all contests must be first approved by admin, or rollie...and ill save you the time in telling you it wouldnt be allowed, no money betting on RIU, sorry boys lol


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I hardly got holes in the bottom using a tiny knife. If I turn the tub to an angle to see the bottom, ALL the dirt will fall on the plants. And I'm not sure the roots have even reached the bottom. Just wait for the transplant video


u got like 2 inches of mulch and dog shit in that tub if they have any roots at all we will c them on the bottom of the tub......... put one side on a chair and the other on another chair and crawl your boney ass under make us a video


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

perhaps we all "donate" a piece of worthy paraphernalia, fin could have a nice apology collection if we are wrong (not gonna happen on the track you are on buddy sorry..)lol. If not oh well just a fun thought. thanks for the rep, gaining popularity on someonelses thread feels wrong so I wish to direct a lil traffic to my thread bout this new tech called Earth & Grow. Kinda petered out mostly i feel because i misinterepreted how it works and now im really interested since how i thought this works is not at all. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/607589-earth-grow-shocking-your-plants.html Happy Burnin and would appreciate the input


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u got like 2 inches of mulch and dog shit in that tub if they have any roots at all we will c them on the bottom of the tub......... put one side on a chair and the other on another chair and crawl your boney ass under make us a video


More like 1.5 ft of potting soil.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> perhaps we all "donate" a piece of worthy paraphernalia, fin could have a nice apology collection if we are wrong (not gonna happen on the track you are on buddy sorry..)lol. If not oh well just a fun thought. thanks for the rep, gaining popularity on someonelses thread feels wrong so I wish to direct a lil traffic to my thread bout this new tech called Earth & Grow. Kinda petered out mostly i feel because i misinterepreted how it works and now im really interested since how i thought this works is not at all. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/607589-earth-grow-shocking-your-plants.html Happy Burnin and would appreciate the input


No one cares about your grow. The only reason you got likes is because you were on my thread, talking about me   Unless you talk about me on your thread, people _might_ check it out ONCE


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> More like 1.5 ft of potting soil.


if in your next video you could do us the solid of putting a ruler next to your tub because that looks like 6in. max


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> if in your next video you could do us the solid of putting a ruler next to your tub because that looks like 6in. max


I'll put my hand up next to it. I don't have a ruler.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No one cares about your grow. The only reason you got likes is because you were on my thread, talking about me   Unless you talk about me on your thread, people _might_ check it out ONCE


read you illiterate fuck, not a grow its a product called earth and grow, you might want to look into it you need all the help you can get and you are one for wacky theories might be right up you alley, whats that phrase bout a book and a cover? oh well what do you care you haven't picked up a book in your life and it is evident, if your this bad at growing it begs the question of how do you get pants on. Dont lash out at me because I am right and more people keep getting attracted to this thread on popularity alone. I was rooting for you with the rice but now you are just being ignorant of others trying to help, that is why this site is here. you're too busy trying to make youtube fame through bs advice, show me one comment or testimonial stating "finshaggy you should write a book!, your info on any of the meaningless shit you have made vids of helped me so much and am so much better off for taking your advice", i have yet to see a fan of yours on here, which there should be with as much as you fucking post....


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> if in your next video you could do us the solid of putting a ruler next to your tub because that looks like 6in. max


Actually, I just went and looked and I'll do you one better. I'll get a video of the roots from the side, and you can see them going all the way to the bottom


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> read you illiterate fuck, not a grow its a product called earth and grow, you might want to look into it you need all the help you need and you are one for wacky theories might be right up you alley, whats that phrase bout a book and a cover? oh well what do you care you haven't picked up a book in your life and it is evident, if your this bad at growing it begs the question of how do you get pants on. Dont lash out at me because I am right and more people keep getting attracted to this thread on popularity alone. I was rooting for you with the rice but now you are just being ignorant of others trying to help, that is why this site is here. your too busy trying to make youtube fame through bs advice, show me one comment or testimonial stating "finshaggy you should write a book!, your info on any of the meaningless shit you have made vids of helped me so much and am so much better off for taking your advice", i have yet to see a fan of yours on here, which there should be with as much as you fucking post....


So now you're mad that you're not getting any attention in your thread, and you're taking it out by writing books at me.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

no im mad that you get to do this legally and i could sit in cell for 1-3 years, i really hope this grow is just for personal. But alas if all goes well i will be living in colorado soon enough...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> no im mad that you get to do this legally and i could sit in cell for 1-3 years, i really hope this grow is just for personal. But alas if all goes well i will be living in colorado soon enough...


It is personal. Personal for me and my roommates. This isn't going to be a bad grow though. There will be plenty of educational shit, experimental educational shit and awesome hash in the end. It's a personal grow via smoke, but it's a grow for the public in that it's going to show a lot of people a lot of things.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

so lets c those massive roots put down the foil and take some pictures


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> so lets c those massive roots put down the foil and take some pictures


Base hits are bad mmkay.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> so lets c those massive roots put down the foil and take some pictures


I'm making a video that will show root growth today. One good thing about clear containers, I can show you assholes that you're wrong.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Ya'll have to wait till like 8pm Colorado time though


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 10, 2013)

More tourching Finnless


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2013)

just dropped in and am happy to see clancy hasn't committed suicide yet.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just dropped in and am happy to see clancy hasn't committed suicide yet.


Why would I commit suicide? Ya'lls weak comments?   Really?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why would I commit suicide? Ya'lls weak comments?   Really?


if i listed all the reasons you would just snitch to the mods anyway.

hang onto the gift of life, clancy, and maybe one day you might be a grown damn man who can actually afford to buy a beer instead of stealing it from your room mates.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> read you illiterate fuck, not a grow its a product called earth and grow, you might want to look into it you need all the help you can get and you are one for wacky theories might be right up you alley, whats that phrase bout a book and a cover? oh well what do you care you haven't picked up a book in your life and it is evident, if your this bad at growing it begs the question of how do you get pants on. Dont lash out at me because I am right and more people keep getting attracted to this thread on popularity alone. I was rooting for you with the rice but now you are just being ignorant of others trying to help, that is why this site is here. you're too busy trying to make youtube fame through bs advice, show me one comment or testimonial stating "finshaggy you should write a book!, your info on any of the meaningless shit you have made vids of helped me so much and am so much better off for taking your advice", i have yet to see a fan of yours on here, which there should be with as much as you fucking post....


this.........


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

your plants looked better when they were in rice.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> read you illiterate fuck, not a grow its a product called earth and grow, you might want to look into it you need all the help you can get and you are one for wacky theories might be right up you alley, whats that phrase bout a book and a cover? oh well what do you care you haven't picked up a book in your life and it is evident, if your this bad at growing it begs the question of how do you get pants on. Dont lash out at me because I am right and more people keep getting attracted to this thread on popularity alone. I was rooting for you with the rice but now you are just being ignorant of others trying to help, that is why this site is here. you're too busy trying to make youtube fame through bs advice, show me one comment or testimonial stating "finshaggy you should write a book!, your info on any of the meaningless shit you have made vids of helped me so much and am so much better off for taking your advice", i have yet to see a fan of yours on here, which there should be with as much as you fucking post....


Keep it clean  take the high road out if you have to.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> if i listed all the reasons you would just snitch to the mods anyway.
> 
> hang onto the gift of life, clancy, and maybe one day you might be a grown damn man who can actually afford to buy a beer instead of stealing it from your room mates.


You're the only one that ever snitches about anything.  And you can't think of any reasons


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're the only one that ever snitches about anything.  And you can't think of any reasons


u snitched on me


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> your plants looked better when they were in rice.


You get to see the roots tonight


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're the only one that ever snitches about anything.  And you can't think of any reasons


you being a grown damn man who has to mooch beer from his room mates is reason enough.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You get to see the roots tonight



your plants looked better when they were in rice. three weeks ago.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you being a grown damn man who has to mooch beer from his room mates is reason enough.


 You're the one who should kill his self. I don't even like beer, I smoke weed. They gave me a beer and I drank it. I could have drank more if I wanted and I wouldn't have had to "mooch" any of it. I drank a beer, and you're freaking out about it, stalking me and randomly angry being a douche, but for why?    Who needs to kill themselves here?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> your plants looked better when they were in rice. three weeks ago.


Cool. So you must like Chinese food I guess...


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Cool. So you must like Chinese food I guess...


just as much as your plants did then. rice is better than pond mud.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Keep it clean  take the high road out if you have to.


sorry got carried away i guess.... I don't respond well to being called retarded when all i have done is point out the error of your ways and offer some constructive criticism, now however I can't wait to see this grow fall apart right about the time that halo goes in, lets see if that temp and rh dont matter theory works out then you worthless excuse for a fish....Edit: not directed at you kron just quoting you


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> just as much as your plants did then. rice is better than pond mud.


Pond mud? The plants are fine  Why are ya'll trippin, they are doing perfectly fine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> lets see if that temp and rh dont matter theory works out


 It will work out for me


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2013)

You better have some more air exchange than that lil p.o.s fan you got in your box now, and when you shoot your vids you should really turn that off can't hardly hear you...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Pond mud? The plants are fine  Why are ya'll trippin, they are doing perfectly fine.


they haven't grown in weeks, they're yellow, necrotic, and suffering.

other than that, yeah, they're fine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> You better have some more air exchange than that lil p.o.s fan you got in your box now, and when you shoot your vids you should really turn that off can't hardly hear you...


I do have another fan, but I will be getting another other fan. And you should just try listening harder.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't think your plants have been stressed out enough to the ultimate stress level your trying to take them.
i think a fun game would we can all play would be like different ways u can just stress the fucking piss out of them.
that way like u already said your dank,dank,dank could become 4 danks instead of 3. 
Maybe for starters u master bait in front of them and I bet they would be totally stressed out, don't do it long enough that u kill them just enough to stress them a little.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> they haven't grown in weeks, they're yellow, necrotic, and suffering.
> 
> other than that, yeah, they're fine.


They aren't necrotic, and they have grown. You're right about them being yellow, but they are already getting darker. And ya'll will see the roots tonight.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 10, 2013)

Why no more vids? They are gone huh? No? take more vids then.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> I don't think your plants have been stressed out enough to the ultimate stress level your trying to take them.
> i think a fun game would we can all play would be like different ways u can just stress the fucking piss out of them.
> that way like u already said your dank,dank,dank could become 4 danks instead of 3.
> Maybe for starters u master bait in front of them and I bet they would be totally stressed out, don't do it long enough that u kill them just enough to stress them a little.


You were supposed to be against bad advice. How are you going to suggest something like that?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Why no more vids? They are gone huh? No? take more vids then.


This video was made today, more coming later  [video=youtube;IkBxxkJxlVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkBxxkJxlVM[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They aren't necrotic, and they have grown. You're right about them being yellow, but they are already getting darker. And ya'll will see the roots tonight.


you say they're not necrotic, *but you refuse to take decent pics of them. your vids look like they were shot by michael j fox on a bad day.

anyhoo, at this rate, they might be ready to flower in 6 months. but all that stress will make them dank dank dank dank.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You were supposed to be against bad advice. How are you going to suggest something like that?


Because I saw the video where u said u were trying to grow your plants real shitty to produce more powerful weed. That's all, I'm still trying to help. Get off my case damm!,,, stop yelling at me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you say they're not necrotic, *but you refuse to take decent pics of them. .


I gave ya'll plenty of close up vids, and stayed still on the plants. Even went to a specific plant when asked. You're just talking shit about NOTHING


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Because I saw the video where u said u were trying to grow your plants real shitty to produce more powerful weed. That's all, I'm still trying to help. Get off my case damm!,,, stop yelling at me.


I never said grow them real shitty.  You're just jumping on the ass hole bandwagon.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 10, 2013)

There should be root growth, those poor things have spent any energy they have looking for a food and water source, a desperate attempt for a better life and before you start banging on fin that it was intentional all seedlings will spread their roots the only difference is when cared for you will get vertical growth aswell instead of yellow, necrotic, cannibalised leaves!!! in essence what your doing is starving them and then expecting greatness when in truth they're starved to the point of cannibalism. Get a fucking clue because at this point your grow is a joke without a witty punchline you fucking amateur!!!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> There should be root growth


DUHHH  I've been telling ya'll the whole time the roots would be huge, and after this they will be stronger than ANY of ya'lls root systems. Meaning my buds will be denser, bigger, and better. Just watch what happens and stop trying to be a dick.


----------



## firelane (Jan 10, 2013)

Have you considered farting on them? It seems the gases contained within the fart could be just the boost your plants need at this point. I think this is how the dutch oven started, and the dutch know their weed.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> DUHHH  I've been telling ya'll the whole time the roots would be huge, and after this they will be stronger than ANY of ya'lls root systems. Meaning my buds will be denser, bigger, and better. Just watch what happens and stop trying to be a dick.


LOL that is funny fin, bigger and better than what? your plants won't even compare to those who put real effort in and if you had previous grows under your belt you would know that as your skills improve so do your plants and the end product they produce! I've given up on you now and your poor self promotion I'm just hanging around waiting for the death or at best poor scraggly buds if any they may produce.
It's obvious to all of us that actually grow that you haven't got a clue and the way you come back with poor excuses about the plants you don't have including your control group that isn't even part of your grow lol shows how little skills you have and how much thought you have put into it.
By the time this grow is done or dead the only thing you will be known for is being the biggest bullshitting troll on the internet, it certainly won't be for your growing ability as your plants are a fucking joke just like you! 
The fact that you think your clever is only testament to the fact that you're retarded and further proof is the fact that you're documenting so that in years to come when you claim to be a grower people will be able to check and see how full of crap you really are.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 10, 2013)

Watching 



Do you plan to clone these plants? 

Are you going to transplant into the same type of soil/ash?

Are you using tap water?

When will you start flowering? 

How often do you water?

Are you going to Top/FIM/LST?

What nutrients will you use for flowering?

How big is your grow space?

Are you going to use any reflective material to help with the lighting?

Do you plant to breed? (the plants)

Are you every going to purchase real genetics? 

How will you know when your buds are done?

Is it hard being a flaming homosexual?

Have you ever read a grow book?

Are there any other growers that have inspired you?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> It's obvious to all of us that actually grow that you haven't got a clue.


I know exactly what I'm doing, YOU guys are the ones that haven't got a clue. You're all just following the lead of like 5 trolls that followed me from Toke-n-talk to here, then they brought more old trolls over, then everyone just jumped on the bandwagon and started trolling. These plants are going to be awesome, and ya'll are going to trip   And not just trip at the end, ya'll are going to freak out about stuff I do the WHOLE time


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Watching
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, these plants will not be cloned. I will be transplanting with some of the current soil, but with new added stuff. Ashes will be added to one plant for the rest of the grow. Yes I'm using tap water. Yes I'm going to top and FIM, I'm not sure about what nutes I will use for flower yet, but milk for sure on some of them. The grow space is... I'm not sure, big enough. No reflective material now, maybe eventually. Yes I plan to breed. I will eventually purchase genetics, but I will also grow random seeds forever. I'll know they're done when they're done, I might get a scope too. Yeah, I used to read lots of grow books online when I was younger. Jack Herer was pretty cool, starting more grows than the DEA could shut down every day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I gave ya'll plenty of close up vids, and stayed still on the plants. Even went to a specific plant when asked. You're just talking shit about NOTHING


and like i said, your filming skills remind me of michael j fox on a bad day after dipping his camera in a vat of glue.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and like i said, your filming skills remind me of michael j fox on a bad day after dipping his camera in a vat of glue.


Cool. I bet you don't even watch the videos, just because you hate everything about me connected to Google.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Cool. I bet you don't even watch the videos, just because you hate everything about me connected to Google.


The videos aren't worth watching.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> The videos aren't worth watching.


You can't really judge what I do without watching what I do


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You can't really judge what I do without watching what I do


I watched them. Nothing I saw impressed me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;KMAIpVmcWWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMAIpVmcWWg[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;si0N6HuAg6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si0N6HuAg6Y[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;UAPqO8wbIjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAPqO8wbIjQ[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Root update on the way.


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 10, 2013)

we're all being trolled!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

swishsweet said:


> we're all being trolled!


That tomato is creeping me out.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

PROVEN root growth: [video=youtube;2DfAe_MCbbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DfAe_MCbbw[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> PROVEN root growth: [video=youtube;2DfAe_MCbbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DfAe_MCbbw[/video]


Are you trying to show us the welcome mat stuffed under the tub or what?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

So far you've robbed a fire pit for medium, swiped someones welcome mat, feed this thing milk? lol... you're doomed. I'll pass on milky fire pit hash.


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 10, 2013)

I see roots now I demand fruits! I'm still convinced that finshaggy is laughing it up while secretly growing his real stuff in another room...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

swishsweet said:


> I see roots now I demand fruits! I'm still convinced that finshaggy is laughing it up while secretly growing his real stuff in another room...


Now you're seeing it how I see it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 10, 2013)

swishsweet said:


> I see roots now I demand fruits! I'm still convinced that finshaggy is laughing it up while secretly growing his real stuff in another room...


There's no way u really think that.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> There's no way u really think that.


LOL your sarcasm cracks me up.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> PROVEN root growth: [video=youtube;2DfAe_MCbbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DfAe_MCbbw[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> DUHHH  I've been telling ya'll the whole time the roots would be huge, and after this they will be stronger than *ANY of ya'lls root systems. Meaning my buds will be denser, bigger, and better*. Just watch what happens and stop trying to be a dick.


hilarity ensues

finshwaggy


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

hahahahahhahahha lmfao


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Cool. I bet you don't even watch the videos, just because you hate everything about me connected to Google.


Why would people watch your 30 second videos of you closing your closet door.. And showing seedlings that everyone feels sorry for.. Your videos are stupid.. I finish watching your stupid video's and then want to commit murder-suicide for giving you one of your thirty-nine video views.. This entire thread is spammed with worthless youtube videos with no knowledge given at all.. And your "Secret Video" isn't secret when you spam the shit out of it on your worthless thread.. 

Please take your plants put them in pots, give them to a friend (if you have one).. Then fill the tub you were growing them in with water, get in, and sit in it.. Take some Lunesta.. Get a toaster, plug it in, hold it above the tub.. Then just wait to fall asleep and never wake up again.. This will help you and the rest of the world from dealing with your stupidity.. Remember to go towards the light and fuck off


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 10, 2013)

Shwaggy your threads getting boring....yawn.
Veiws are crashing daily. Im tellin ya, make it rain. A good ol milk jizzin rain showers 
all you need to get more veiwers. And it will increase the mechanical stress to the plant causeing stronger stems, bigger roots and danker dank dank!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Why would people watch your 30 second videos of you closing your closet door.. And showing seedlings that everyone feels sorry for.. Your videos are stupid.. I finish watching your stupid video's and then want to commit murder-suicide for giving you one of your thirty-nine video views.. This entire thread is spammed with worthless youtube videos with no knowledge given at all.. And your "Secret Video" isn't secret when you spam the shit out of it on your worthless thread..
> 
> Please take your plants put them in pots, give them to a friend (if you have one).. Then fill the tub you were growing them in with water, get in, and sit in it.. Take some Lunesta.. Get a toaster, plug it in, hold it above the tub.. Then just wait to fall asleep and never wake up again.. This will help you and the rest of the world from dealing with your stupidity.. Remember to go towards the light and fuck off


Stick around if you want to see the buds.   I'm not giving them away. They'll be growing here the whole time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Shwaggy your threads getting boring....yawn.
> Veiws are crashing daily. Im tellin ya, make it rain. A good ol milk jizzin rain showers
> all you need to get more veiwers. And it will increase the mechanical stress to the plant causeing stronger stems, bigger roots and danker dank dank!


I will poke some holes in the top of a water bottle. Just give me till tomorrow. And remind me. I'm kinda drunk,


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I will poke some holes in the top of a water bottle. Just give me till tomorrow. And remind me. I'm kinda drunk,


plants love beer!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> PROVEN root growth: [video=youtube;2DfAe_MCbbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DfAe_MCbbw[/video]


Lmao ya proven, good work tar tar. If i left 6 plants in a single tub for 3 weeks some kind of freakish rootbound frankenstein monster world be busting out the side of your tub


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> plants love beer!


Did you steal your roomies booze again finmildew?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> plants love beer!


Not as much as milk!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey finmildew, how much milk for my 50 gal res?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Hey finmildew, how much milk for my 50 gal res?


50 gallons???


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 10, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Hey finmildew, how much milk for my 50 gal res?


Just eye it up.. There's no science to fucking your plants up.. Right FinFucky


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

You can't buy milk in kegs


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> 50 gallons???


Ya, just wondering if it'd be best to just go 50 of straight milk or if i should add any water


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Ya, just wondering if it'd be best to just go 50 of straight milk or if i should add any water


Depends on what ppm and ph u want to run heheeh


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Depends on what ppm and ph u want to run heheeh


I think anything over 400ppm of milk and you aren't going to see any additional root explosion


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Depends on what ppm and ph u want to run heheeh



Finshaggy doesn't believe in all the PH nonsense


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey FinFucky.. You should see which milk is the best.. Maybe Soy or Rice Milk would be better.. Maybe even throw some Homo in..


----------



## chewberto (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess with soil and Dolemite it will buffer to 7.0 or some shit... but im sure this is not his logic


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 10, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I guess with soil and Dolemite it will buffer to 7.0 or some shit... but im sure this is not his logic


Yeah, you went wrong when you said soil. And dolomite. And ph.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 10, 2013)

The crap u rake up out back = prime soil
My clothing storage tub = prime container
My butane torch = prime co2 gen
My breakfast = prime nutrients
Damn i have been wasting money finmildew!!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> plants love beer!


I'm loving ME some beer!! And playing some fin tag drinky drinky lol


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 10, 2013)

I think I'm gonna drunk post in your thread on the reg now fiildew hope that's cool. Mmmkay


----------



## chewberto (Jan 10, 2013)

I am sure there is some grains of dirt mashed into those lincoln logs......so i guess its soil....


CannabisCorps said:


> Yeah, you went wrong when you said soil. And dolomite. And ph.


----------



## mitko868 (Jan 10, 2013)

Man, you're really hopeless.
1. These lights are way under what the plants need as lumens;
2. It looks like they are 2700k which is red, and the plants need blue lights in their vegetative state;
3. You shall NOT give additive to such small plants. They have to be at least 2 weeks old - 15 - 20cm height;
4. You're giving them WAY too much water and additives thats why they are so yellow. The guy in youboob told you so. 

It's time to swallow your pride, and accept the fact that you're wrong, if you want to see any yield in the next 3 months.

Otherwise you will continue to be "smart", but your plants will die!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 10, 2013)

mitko868 said:


> Otherwise you will continue to be "smart", but your plants will die!


The plants aren't going to die, stick around and check out what happens.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The plants aren't going to die, stick around and check out what happens.


when is this what going to happen? 21 days and nothing...


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

mitko868 said:


> Man, you're really hopeless.
> 1. These lights are way under what the plants need as lumens;
> 2. It looks like they are 2700k which is red, and the plants need blue lights in their vegetative state;
> 3. You shall NOT give additive to such small plants. They have to be at least 2 weeks old - 15 - 20cm height;
> ...


Hahaha, "you shall NOT", too funny, second post tho, you must be new to the finmoldew thread.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol Nice Romney av buck, he loves the dank. Time to check the bottom o ur tub for dingleberries sister pimper.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Hahaha, "you shall NOT", too funny, second post tho, you must be new to the finmoldew thread.


2nd post and he already has more figured out than the guy with 11,000 posts.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

How many danks are we up to now fellas? Looks like 4 maybe?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

like a growing 10 commandments, "Thou shalt not water thyne plants with additives hast 3 moons past" "Nor shal my children plant their sprouts unto crappy woodchips nay"


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph0SjLC_lqk

There's a sick ass video for you all to watch.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2013)

*taps playing


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I am sure there is some grains of dirt mashed into those lincoln logs......so i guess its soil....


He can't afford Lincoln Logs he uses these...

[video=youtube;uB5-LZaDpoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB5-LZaDpoI[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> How many danks are we up to now fellas? Looks like 4 maybe?


Call me ol fashioned but, I'm just a settler on the dank dank...


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph0SjLC_lqk
> 
> There's a sick ass video for you all to watch.


Pssh that video has wet dreams abt being as cool as finmildew closing his door.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=536181529725823&set=vb.100000019410128&type=2&theater

Finshaggy be the chevy.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

That British announcer guy has gotta be busy, he does the voice for everything ever filmed there. I bet he's a baller tho


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Call me ol fashioned but, I'm just a settler on the dank dank...


Never stop learning bud, there's always more dank to be added


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Or do all British people sound the same?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Am I allowed to post videos of some of the bad bitches I've been with? Damn... I didn't think so.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Or do all British people sound the same?


I suppose its time for a finmildew British impersonation. Maybe repost it a few times really quick


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Am I allowed to post videos of some of the bad bitches I've been with? Damn... I didn't think so.


allowes? Try supposed.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh yeah buddy.


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I suppose its time for a finmildew British impersonation. Maybe repost it a few times really quick


Yeah call it a "secret video".. and then post 9 times in a row


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd rather look at this than finschwaggy crap anyday.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Get you some of this.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> quick, someone get High Times on the phone. they need to see this for their february cover shot.


Howd you get those trichs to turn white and form patches like that finmildew? Is that something that id only see in a dank dank grow?


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2475621 Oh yeah buddy.


Totally google image searched this lol.. And it checks out, no related images.. Nice Dizzel.. Virtual High Five *slap*

Fuck yo bitch FinFucky..


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Howd you get those trichs to turn white and form patches like that finmildew? Is that something that id only see in a dank dank grow?


Lol you can't even Trim.. Woow FinFucky.. You Fail at Life


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

She was fun too.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

You should rep that vids channel Kron, add it to our list
NWGreenthumb
Jorfe Cervantes
Bret1Maverick
... Whered that sweet vid come from?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> You should rep that vids channel Kron, add it to our list
> NWGreenthumb
> Jorfe Cervantes
> Bret1Maverick
> ... Whered that sweet vid come from?


The point is... My pictures and videos are way more interesting than skinflappy's.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> The point is... My pictures and videos are way more interesting than skinflappy's.


Not as funny thoooooo


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Not as funny thoooooo


I'm not a comedian.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2475623 I'd rather look at this than finschwaggy crap anyday.


You bring girls over and make then fix your hogg?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Just cause u googled it and it doesn't come back....what if you took a picture of a picture? Not that krons isn't legit... but that's not a solid way of prooving something...


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey baby.... You know how to use and adjustable torque wrench? Oh yeahhh


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Banging bitches though...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> You bring girls over and make then fix your hogg?


And make me dinner.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Just cause u googled it and it doesn't come back....what if you took a picture of a picture? Not that krons isn't legit... but that's not a solid way of prooving something...


This is true.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Im looking at getting some new glass and almost bought a Sheldon black but found some bad reviews... I like the Dave Goldstein idea but i don't think i can roll with a rooster on my piece, any suggestions anyone?


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Just cause u googled it and it doesn't come back....what if you took a picture of a picture? Not that krons isn't legit... but that's not a solid way of prooving something...


Google Image search looks for the same photo no matter the size or the name.. and it bases it off the picture itself.. If there is another picture like it no matter the size or colouring of it.. It will be returned.. It even returns photos that look like the photo your searching


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Google Image search looks for the same photo no matter the size or the name.. and it bases it off the picture itself.. If there is another picture like it no matter the size or colouring of it.. It will be returned.. It even returns photos that look like the photo your searching


Interesting. Didn't know that.


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

I just tried searching a picture of a picture.. And I could be wrong.. Sorry guys.. 

Whatever.. It wasnt a picture of a picture So it doesnt matter neway


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmMmSu6gews

another tight video.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Too bad the music is horrible at the end.


----------



## delvite (Jan 11, 2013)

hey finn hows the sprouts today  noticed ur root vid


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

delvite said:


> hey finn hows the sprouts today  noticed ur root vid


lol shaaddaappp


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And this time the hash is going to be like 10X better. Ya'll are gonna see shit made you've never seen made before.   This thread is going to have SO much stuff to teach people, and all ya'll talkin shit are just making it more accessible to anyone and everyone. Once we hit like 100,000 views, we will be at the top of SOOOO many searches.


This is all he is after, hits. I say everyone should just completely boycott this thread. So it can die a quite death...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 11, 2013)

delvite said:


> hey finn hows the sprouts today  noticed ur root vid


This is my guess, i think todays the day at least one is dead  they need more love  more water and more love.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 11, 2013)

Left here for a bit expecting to see some sort of change by the time i got back...but still nothin, your gonna end up destroying over half of what root system you have transplanting...see where your trying to go with this, but in order for what your trying to do to work correctly...you would of had to start each one in a 5 gallon then transplant to 15 and then 25...what you're trying to do also requires alot of veg time somewhere around 3-4 months, which means you would only harvest twice a year...also you only have a 1000 watt hps for flower...in order for it to work you'd have to have a 400-600 hps over each plant atleast...your not gonna get "monster plants" with a puny ass lighting system...with root growth should come growth above soil...you're not doing this method right sorry to say...but good try, i'll show you how to really do this experiment when i can. As soon as i start it up i'll let you know so you can get your pen and paper ready


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> PROVEN root growth: [video=youtube;2DfAe_MCbbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DfAe_MCbbw[/video]


i didnt c any roots


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 11, 2013)

More water and more love plz


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey shagtastic heres a day 20 stem of mine, I noticed you said in the video your plants were going to be much stronger than anyone elses
Try me,


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> The point is... My pictures and videos are way more interesting than skinflappy's.


  OHHHH Is that why everyone is on my thread


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

delvite said:


> hey finn hows the sprouts today  noticed ur root vid


Doin good. I'll post an update soon


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> This is all he is after, hits. I say everyone should just completely boycott this thread. So it can die a quite death...


No one is going to listen to you. People want to see what happens. And even if these people leave, that will just allow for non shit talkers to take their place. And they would rather it be this way than have people telling me everything looks fine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Left here for a bit expecting to see some sort of change by the time i got back...but still nothin, your gonna end up destroying over half of what root system you have transplanting...see where your trying to go with this, but in order for what your trying to do to work correctly...you would of had to start each one in a 5 gallon then transplant to 15 and then 25...what you're trying to do also requires...


   It seems like you REALLY don't understand what I' doing


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i didnt c any roots


Then you didn't watch the whole video. Start it at about half way, and watch to the end.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Hey shagtastic heres a day 20 stem of mine, I noticed you said in the video your plants were going to be much stronger than anyone elses
> Try me,


You can go ahead and "try you". The pictures and videos will be here, just compare your shit when I post mine


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You can go ahead and "try you". The pictures and videos will be here, just compare your shit when I post mine



When will said pictures and videos be here? I'm pretty sure if you put all of your stems together it wouldn't be as thick as his.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> When will said pictures and videos be here? I'm pretty sure if you put all of your stems together it wouldn't be as thick as his.


Just wait. These plants are going to be amazing. Ya'll are freaking out for no reason, and comparing my plants to bigger plants. Those plants are bigger, but they grew that way comfortably, making them automatically less likely to have as much THC as mine will. Just chill, and watch the grow


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Then you didn't watch the whole video. Start it at about half way, and watch to the end.


u sure that wasnt a crinkle in the plastic tub?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u sure that wasnt a crinkle in the plastic tub?


Yep, that's roots


----------



## mitko868 (Jan 11, 2013)

Bro, instead of updating every other hour, just get a job, save a 1000$ and buy some proper equipment.
I am sure that these bulbs are under 50W both. I have 2 x 245W (equal to 1225 each) and 2x85W (equal to 375 each) and it's barely enough.
Smart people once said that you cannot hunt for monkeys with a broomstick. You might have a lot of knowledge, but it won't happen without investments. It's as simple as that. 
Thats my final opinion on that topic.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just wait. These plants are going to be amazing. Ya'll are freaking out for no reason, and comparing my plants to bigger plants. Those plants are bigger, but they grew that way comfortably, making them automatically less likely to have as much THC as mine will. Just chill, and watch the grow


So what sort of thc percentage are you looking for? In norcal we push 20 regularly. Interesting how your "people" have been doing this for 3k years u claim, but in 20 years cali blows your doors off lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

mitko868 said:


> Bro, instead of updating every other hour, just get a job, save a 1000$ and buy some proper equipment.
> I am sure that these bulbs are under 50W both. I have 2 x 245W (equal to 1225 each) and 2x85W (equal to 375 each) and it's barely enough.
> Smart people once said that you cannot hunt for monkeys with a broomstick. You might have a lot of knowledge, but it won't happen without investments. It's as simple as that.
> Thats my final opinion on that topic.


I don't need to spend more money.  EVERYONE thinks that marijuana is this plant that needs to be pampered and they set up $5,000 grows. Dispensaries even set up like $20,000 grows. But guess what, bud doesn't need all that. It needs fans, HPS lighting and something to help it bloom. You guys believe that "something" to be the perfect dosage of nutrients. I believe that something to be stress. We just have differing opinions. Let me grow my weed.  I know what I'm doing, and I'm going to show ya'll a lot of cool shit.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

mitko868 said:


> Bro, instead of updating every other hour, just get a job, save a 1000$ and buy some proper equipment.
> I am sure that these bulbs are under 50W both. I have 2 x 245W (equal to 1225 each) and 2x85W (equal to 375 each) and it's barely enough.
> Smart people once said that you cannot hunt for monkeys with a broomstick. You might have a lot of knowledge, but it won't happen without investments. It's as simple as that.
> Thats my final opinion on that topic.


Good luck giving advice to this tool, you should read back a ways


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> So what sort of thc percentage are you looking for? In norcal we push 20 regularly. Interesting how your "people" have been doing this for 3k years u claim, but in 20 years cali blows your doors off lol


Cali hasn't done NEAR what the monks and shit have done. The Hindi's and the Buddhists are the ones that worship Shiva's temple, and they have weed that would blow YA'LLS doors off. And they've had it for a LONG time. Look up the strain "Charas", it comes from years of Indian breeding, without knowledge of genetics. They just kept seeds from the weed they liked best, and bred it with other weed they liked, and made dank weed that way.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't need to spend more money.  EVERYONE thinks that marijuana is this plant that needs to be pampered and they set up $5,000 grows. Dispensaries even set up like $20,000 grows. But guess what, bud doesn't need all that. It needs fans, HPS lighting and something to help it bloom. You guys believe that "something" to be the perfect dosage of nutrients. I believe that something to be stress. We just have differing opinions. Let me grow my weed.  I know what I'm doing, and I'm going to show ya'll a lot of cool shit.


they also intend to make profits and meds that people can smoke, vs make shitty product nobody but the lowliest bus station CL skank would buy. cause its full of PM spores and plant material


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> they also intend to make profits and meds that people can smoke, vs make shitty product nobody but the lowliest bus station CL skank would buy. cause its full of PM spores and plant material


They do want to make the best buds. But the only reason they have dank buds is because of proper fans, HPS lights, and nutes. Like I said. But if they spent that $5,000 on growing weed in a more simple way, they could grow way more weed. I'm not saying that they are doing it WRONG. It is perfectly fine to grow weed ya'lls way, and check the humidity and shit. But I don't have money for that shit, and I want to do some weird shit to my plants to see the effects, because with ANY other plant, what I'm doing to mine would make them stronger. So Let me do what I'm doing, ya'll do what you do. When I have money, I'll be more similar to ya'lls grows, but mine will never really be the same, because I'm always going to be testing stuff, and breeding whenever I get males.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;BHqgHFcmAOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHqgHFcmAOc[/video]


Finshaggy said:


> Cali hasn't done NEAR what the monks and shit have done. The Hindi's and the Buddhists are the ones that worship Shiva's temple, and they have weed that would blow YA'LLS doors off. And they've had it for a LONG time. Look up the strain "Charas", it comes from years of Indian breeding, without knowledge of genetics. They just kept seeds from the weed they liked best, and bred it with other weed they liked, and made dank weed that way.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They do want to make the best buds. But the only reason they have dank buds is because of proper fans, HPS lights, and nutes. Like I said. But if they spent that $5,000 on growing weed in a more simple way, they could jkgrow way more weed. I'm not saying that they are doing it WRONG. It is perfectly fine to grow weed ya'lls way, and check the humidity and shit. But I don't have money for that shit, and I want to do some weird shit to my plants to see the effects, because with ANY other plant, what I'm doing to mine would make them stronger. So Let me do what I'm doing, ya'll do what you do. When I have money, I'll be more similar to ya'lls grows, but mine will never really be the same, because I'm always going to be testing stuff, and breeding whenever I get males.


Sounded like an admission that you realize everyones right and your just too arrogant to do it right. Check your humid and maybe you won't grow straight mold.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 11, 2013)

charas is a product you idoit, its not a strain . . hahaha someones been watching Arjan and his circus around the world videos, and didnt pay attention

Charas is a product produced through a specific process of hand rubbing the pot in the day sun untill taffy like substance can be pulled off of hand and smoked in a hand cone pipe like the rastas

what a load of shit fin

[video=youtube;CqFiucWKo-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqFiucWKo-8[/video]

start at 29 min in to learn what the locals in the Himalayan call charas

*Cali hasn't done NEAR what the monks and shit have done. The Hindi's and the Buddhists are the ones that worship Shiva's temple, and they have weed that would blow YA'LLS doors off. And they've had it for a LONG time. Look up the strain "Charas", it comes from years of Indian breeding, without knowledge of genetics. They just kept seeds from the weed they liked best, and bred it with other weed they liked, and made dank weed that way.








*


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Cali hasn't done NEAR what the monks and shit have done. The Hindi's and the Buddhists are the ones that worship Shiva's temple, and they have weed that would blow YA'LLS doors off. And they've had it for a LONG time. Look up the strain "Charas", it comes from years of Indian breeding, without knowledge of genetics. They just kept seeds from the weed they liked best, and bred it with other weed they liked, and made dank weed that way.


Dont you mean Dank, Dank, Danky, Dank


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Where else am i gonna view stupid posts and comments? I dont have a facebook.
personally come for the congregation and witty banter...plus everyday those plants survive is a miracle..so in in to witnessing that


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> OHHHH Is that why everyone is on my thread


Everyone is on your thread because they love to hate you.. We are waiting for your poor seedlings to die, nobody is hoping to see some dank, dank, danky, dank, on this thread you fucking clown..


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Sounded like an admission that you realize everyones right and your just too arrogant to do it right. Check your humid and maybe you won't grow straight mold.


  My shit is going to be growing DRYER than everyone elses  That means less mold, not more  Their dispute via humidity is my Halogen. Which is a test I am preforming weather they want me to or not, because as far as I know no one has tested the exact theory I am testing, so I want to see what happens.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> charas is a product you idoit, its not a strain . .
> what a load of shit fin


You're retarded. Go look up the strain Charas. I know "Charas" basically means: Hash, but this strain I am talking about is called "Charas" because it is great for making hash. But it is as I said, a strain that came from thousands of years of "breeding" in India, before knowledge of genetics.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Everyone is on your thread because they love to hate you.. We are waiting for your poor seedlings to die, nobody is hoping to see some dank, dank, danky, dank, on this thread you fucking clown..


But they aren't going to die, and you will see some dank dank. So... That kinda doesn't work out together. Looks like ya'll are here to see some dank dank


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 11, 2013)

it is not a strain dipshit, it is a product . . . .".......look up the strain charas, my name is finshaggy and i claim to be a worshipper of shiva but i cant even get the local rituals and concepts down......"-.....fin


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 11, 2013)

your a fake and a liar


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're retarded. Go look up the strain Charas. I know "Charas" basically means: Hash, but this strain I am talking about is called "Charas" because it is great for making hash. But it is as I said, a strain that came from thousands of years of "breeding" in India, before knowledge of genetics.


post it up . . . you got the power fin

just the fact that they did breed a plant over generations, shows they actually do know about genetics . . . .. . .


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

I think he means hash plant, trying to sound fancy...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Charas Description & Growing Information 
Shaped like a huge corn cob, the Charas marijuana strain from the Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds makers leaves quite an impression, especially to those who just got acquainted with this strain. In addition, it has broad stems and dark green leaves. The THC content level is pretty good, which is at fifteen to twenty percent with an effect that is defined as strong yet soothing to the body and users can experience it almost right away, if not after a few more puffs. This cannabis gives off a yield of up to 400 grams per square meter and will show its first few flowers during the flowering stage which happened within eight to nine weeks from when the seeds had been successfully germinated. 

The buds can then be harvested and smoked within a few weeks thereafter. This ganja is mostly made of Indica with a hash aftertaste and good for both indoor qand outdoor growing. This is a recommended weed seed even for those who have never planted a single plant in their life, because this variety strives indoor and outdoor, and is low maintenance, therefore it will grow by itself with hardly any effort at all. The height can be average to slightly taller, so make sure to leave enough space for this wonderful plant to grow.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I think he means hash plant, trying to sound fancy...


he makes up life, its no mistake


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

The Charas marijuana variety is many centuries old, originally a cross between an Afghan sativa and an Indo-Asian marijuana. She is an indica dominant strain, as shown by her exotic, strong, dark leafs. She produces a main stem with a few side stems that are covered in large, crystallized marijuana buds (and relatively few leafs). Charas produces a very large and long center cola (top bud) that flows with sticky resin. 
Charas is a good choice for first time and novice marijuana cultivators. She'll handle heavy stress, but don't expect optimum yield unless she's cared for properly. She happily grows outdoors, indoors, and in greenhouses. 
Charas fills the air with an exotic hash-like scent. Her flavor is also hash-like, and her smoke is potent if she's fully mature and given curing time. She'll give you a strong, dreamlike high combined with a warm and relaxed laid-back feeling.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Charas Description & Growing Information
> Shaped like a huge corn cob, the Charas marijuana strain *from the Amsterdam* Marijuana Seeds makers leaves quite an impression, especially to those who just got acquainted with this strain. In addition, it has broad stems and dark green leaves. The THC content level is pretty good, which is at fifteen to twenty percent with an effect that is defined as strong yet soothing to the body and users can experience it almost right away, if not after a few more puffs. This cannabis gives off a yield of up to 400 grams per square meter and will show its first few flowers during the flowering stage which happened within eight to nine weeks from when the seeds had been successfully germinated.
> 
> The buds can then be harvested and smoked within a few weeks thereafter. This ganja is mostly made of Indica with a hash aftertaste and good for both indoor qand outdoor growing. This is a recommended weed seed even for those who have never planted a single plant in their life, because this variety strives indoor and outdoor, and is low maintenance, therefore it will grow by itself with hardly any effort at all. The height can be average to slightly taller, so make sure to leave enough space for this wonderful plant to grow.


oh so its from Amsterdam and not 1000s of years of breeding india got it, some white guy inthe 70's renaimed it . . .but that makes it bonifide for shiva i guess

man you are a shameless self promoter like the worst of them

"It was known to have been introduced in 1988 and originated from one unique female from the variety of *a Skunk *family somewhere in the Chiltern Hills."


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

It's not hash plant, it's Charas.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Somebody really needs to add some sort of thumbs down feature to this thread only.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Read again


thats an advertisement


do you know how breeding is done . . . the plant they created is notthe mother or the father from where ever you claim it to be. . .you quoting advertisement hype ..as fact . . . . lol . . i likehow they dont say how they made it . .or its genetics . . . . . and amsterdam seed banks are bunk . . . most people outside of dumb know this


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> thats an advertisement


No, it's information about a strain, and a link to the website to cite that information. I never said to buy it, I said it exists.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Update coming soon


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Did you need to make a post about making a post? like you make you tube videos, talking about your other you tube videos.....


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Did you need to make a post about making a post?


Yeah. New update soon


----------



## 420mon (Jan 11, 2013)

Keep it up fin, mon loves this....subbed and saved you gots a fan and mon wanna see the dank dank dank dank dank dank dank dank DANK.....fosho keep da pimp hand strong.

p.s. mon can see the roots, you gots to look real hard but if mon don't blink he see rooots!!!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Time will tell shaggy, time will tell if it will be an update, or a down date if there is such a thing..

Go check out my journal....thats where you will find what you are looking for.... they are called trichomes.....for making the best hash eveerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

I just don't understand why you are stressing the kids... bit of advice wait till you get out of veg... or start it, or out of sproutlet stage,you are way behind....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

When trying to make the bomb hash hash fin, you have to experiment during flowering when resin production is up.....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

try lowering the humidity during late stages of flowering.....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh so actual advice is not what rIu is about... just making a mockery out of cannabis..... "I, finally get it, ma"


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> When trying to make the bomb hash hash fin, you have to experiment during flowering when resin production is up.....


Did you miss the part where I said I'm trying like 20 different things? And where I said that what I'm doing now is about roots, not resin? Roots are directly related to bud production, so try reading before talking shit


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Did you miss the part where I said I'm trying like 20 different things? And where I said that what I'm doing now is about roots, not resin? Roots are directly related to bud production, so try reading before talking shit


How will you identify which of your 20 things worked, if any?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> How will you identify which of your 20 things worked, if any?


There will be 12 plants, and each of the 20 thing will only be done to 6 plants, some only to 1-2 plants. And different things will be done at different times, so EVERY test will have a control and a dependent. Except the Halogen, that will be on all of them, they will all receive the same light.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> There will be 12 plants, and each of the 20 thing will only be done to 6 plants, some only to 1-2 plants. And different things will be done at different times, so EVERY test will have a control and a dependent. Except the Halogen, that will be on all of them, they will all receive the same light.


Too many variables to conduct a proper experiment.


----------



## 420mon (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> There will be 12 plants, and each of the 20 thing will only be done to 6 plants, some only to 1-2 plants. And different things will be done at different times, so EVERY test will have a control and a dependent. Except the Halogen, that will be on all of them, they will all receive the same light.


Dude.. that's not jus genius, that's fuckin' punius!!! ya kno everyone flamboozeled at the pure genius of Fin, it's brilliant! Mon fukin loves it!!!!!!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Did you miss the part where I said I'm trying like 20 different things? And where I said that what I'm doing now is about roots, not resin? Roots are directly related to bud production, so try reading before talking shit


I haven't missed anything dummy....i have watched your sprouts try and grow, but most only have one set of true leaves... yes roots help uptake nutrients....what the fuck kinda food does these plants get? To help with that? Your broke ass is trying to pave the way for great plants with healthy root system, but what are you gonna do even on a whim if you get them to that point? Your a stain on this site i tried to give u advice that will 100% help u with your dank dank to make your world famous hash hash....you are an amateur at best....you suck..boo booo boooooooo


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

One variable at a time...for any newbies, to properly examine the effects of a test.....this fuckstick is the anti-shiva trying to destroy the essence which is cannabis...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I haven't missed anything dummy....i have watched your sprouts try and grow, but most only have one set of true leaves... yes roots help uptake nutrients....what the fuck kinda food does these plants get? To help with that? Your broke ass is trying to pave the way for great plants with healthy root system, but what are you gonna do even on a whim if you get them to that point? Your a stain on this site i tried to give u advice that will 100% help u with your dank dank to make your world famous hash hash....you are an amateur at best....you suck..boo booo boooooooo


  I don't need advice, I know what I'm doing  They aren't just going to be dry during flower, they'll be pretty dry the whole time. 1000w of HPS is going to make sure of that. So thanks for your advice, but I was already going to do that anyways


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Update coming soon


Is it a suicide video  ..


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> One variable at a time...for any newbies, to properly examine the effects of a test.....this fuckstick is the anti-shiva trying to destroy the essence which is cannabis...


I don't have enough plants for one test at a time. And based on thousands of years of research, if you harsh a plant it gets stronger. So I'm not hurting anything by trying everything. Ya'll will see in the end.  All your posts are doing it ensuring that people will see what happens on this thread.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Is it a suicide video  ..


Give it time, it'll be a board lynching.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't have enough plants for one test at a time. And based on thousands of years of research, if you harsh a plant it gets stronger. So I'm not hurting anything by trying everything. Ya'll will see in the end.  All your posts are doing it ensuring that people will see what happens on this thread.


We already knew you were a small time hobbyist. You can quit with the wannabe mad scientist crap.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

More like a murder suicide... the first plants that die, will be recognized as a signal to the rest to off themselves, to avoid further suffering.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> We already knew you were a small time hobbyist. You can quit with the wannabe mad scientist crap.


 It's not mad science. It's religious growing, and good cannabis concentrate


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't have enough plants for one test at a time. And based on thousands of years of research, if you harsh a plant it gets stronger. So I'm not hurting anything by trying everything. Ya'll will see in the end.  All your posts are doing it ensuring that people will see what happens on this thread.


that's what a fuck up would say


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> More like a murder suicide... the first plants that die, will be recognized as a signal to the rest to off themselves, to avoid further suffering.


None of them are going to die


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Check out 0:45.. FinFucky's a crip


I ain't no crip


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

http://youtu.be/42Dy3qCG61w


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> that's what a fuck up would say


  You're the one that's going to have to look back at your words when I have DANK DANK bud


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Lol.. That was the best video yet.. Where'd you learn that clown college?..


no his boyfiend,,, last bj was epic


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> http://youtu.be/42Dy3qCG61w


What are you spamming on my thread?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> no his boyfiend,,, last bj was epic


ooooo... that gives me ideas now. Wonder what a chick will think when i start pourin pop rocks in her ass crack?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What are you spamming on my thread?


Crap that doesn't involve a bucket, a camp fire pit, or your plants.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're the one that's going to have to look back at your words when I have DANK DANK bud


Finshaggy is the one who is? go ahead and someone please answer this?


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What are you spamming on my thread?


Your thread.. This hasn't been your thread for awhile..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Your thread.. This hasn't been your thread for awhile..
> 
> View attachment 2476138


1. To be honest, I started posting in the new "game it up" section after rollie decided to make a new section due to my site suggestion. 

2. My "what are you at rep wise" thread is where most people from here have gone.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Your thread.. This hasn't been your thread for awhile..
> 
> View attachment 2476138


This thread has been mine the whole time. you guys just keep it interesting while I'm gone


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> 1. To be honest, I started posting in the new "game it up" section after rollie decided to make a new section due to my site suggestion.
> 
> 2. My "what are you at rep wise" thread is where most people from here have gone.


   No one left this thread


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This thread has been mine the whole time. you guys just keep it interesting while I'm gone


LOL NO, YOU keep it interesting for us while you are gone!!! hahahaha


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Yup.. Thats gonna be the Avatar.. Props to Buck.. Best picture evar..


Mine might have to go in my sig. The shotgun tattoo chicks ain't going anywhere.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Have any of you guys gone to my AK PRIDE page to check out the new pictures of Alaska that some of the group members posted recently? If you're curious about what Alaska looks like, might wanna take a peek


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

There all over google, this just made my day..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally got my "Likes Given (420)" locked in. It's gonna be hard not to "like" peoples posts lol


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't need advice, I know what I'm doing  They aren't just going to be dry during flower, they'll be pretty dry the whole time. 1000w of HPS is going to make sure of that. So thanks for your advice, but I was already going to do that anyways


Dude, you playing with a 1000 watter scares the living shit out of me..One day soon we will no longer hear from you...Brings the whole"UP IN SMOKE" to a new meaning...Good luck with this.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Dude, you playing with a 1000 watter scares the living shit out of me..One day soon we will no longer hear from you...Brings the whole"UP IN SMOKE" to a new meaning...Good luck with this.


The first crop I saw get busted was due to a house fire.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> There all over google, this just made my day..
> 
> View attachment 2476162


You should make your own.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 11, 2013)

It cant be a good thing no matter how, what or where he does it....


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Dude, you playing with a 1000 watter scares the living shit out of me..One day soon we will no longer hear from you...Brings the whole"UP IN SMOKE" to a new meaning...Good luck with this.


  I'll be fine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's a non-video update, so some of ya'll will enjoy that. I went to Wal Mart and they don't have fish shit anymore, just chicken shit. And since it's like winter and we live in Colorado, they haven't been ordering to restock their shit. So who knows when they'll have new stuff. 1. I'm not going to be using manure in this transplant coming up, but now there will be 1 more transplant before flower. 2. I may be using chicken manure instead of fish, but I'm going to check out Home Depot, because maybe they've got more stuff. and 3. The HPS will be here soon, along with some Coco fiber  I'm going to be using that in THIS transplant, then add the manure during the final transplant for extra nitrogen, since that transplant will be just before flower.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Here's a non-video update, so some of ya'll will enjoy that. I went to Wal Mart and they don't have fish shit anymore, just chicken shit. And since it's like winter and we live in Colorado, they haven't been ordering to restock their shit. So who knows when they'll have new stuff. 1. I'm not going to be using manure in this transplant coming up, but now there will be 1 more transplant before flower. 2. I may be using chicken manure instead of fish, but I'm going to check out Home Depot, because maybe they've got more stuff. and 3. The HPS will be here soon, along with some Coco fiber  I'm going to be using that in THIS transplant, then add the manure during the final transplant for extra nitrogen, since that transplant will be just before flower.


always a good idea to stock up on nitrogen for flowering. all the salts from the fresh shit is just a bonus to help fry those sorry yellow mother fuckers.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You should make your own.


 Finshaggy Method VS The World


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Just found this.. Lol.. Thanks to the author, this awesome..
> 
> Unless it was you FinFucky.. If it was than Fuck You!!
> 
> View attachment 2476148


google "femspermy" and "failshaggy2" for other excellent ones.

do not google anything failspammy tells you to google, you'll just be giving him hits.

and whatever you do, don't type his actual name here or anywhere else. the internet records these things.*


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> google "femspermy" and "failshaggy2" for other excellent ones.


No, look up "FinShaggy's Sister" & "FinShaggy's X" those are the ones that are funniest


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Holy shit that is gnar gnar...how olds the mom?  sister might be too young


UncleBuck said:


> google "femspermy" and "failshaggy2" for other excellent ones.
> 
> do not google anything failspammy tells you to google, you'll just be giving him hits.
> 
> and whatever you do, don't type his actual name here or anywhere else. the internet records these things.*


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2013)

is this one?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Holy shit that is gnar gnar...how olds the mom?  sister might be too young


no, the sister is legit and legal.

and whatever you do, don't google anything that failspammy tells you to.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no, the sister is legit and legal.
> 
> and whatever you do, don't google anything that failspammy tells you to.


Making it where people aren't supposed to look up what I tell them is going to make them want to look up what I tell them. Especially since what I'm telling them to look for has the most and funniest stuff. Ya'll should just search "FinShaggy meme" on google.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

dangledo said:


> is this one?


Why don't ya'll be original and go make meme's of your own?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why don't ya'll be original and go make meme's of your own?


 gonna keep quoting this till im finished...


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2013)

dont know how. ill copy and paste what i find for you though. youre welcome.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why don't ya'll be original and go make meme's of your own?


can i get some back story on her regarding the swallow thing... Buck? i am sure you are Facebook friends with her!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> gonna keep quoting this till im finished...


Finished doing what?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

how come you look like broderick limpmaggot? she is much better looking! Adopted


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Finished doing what?


i just laughed out loud!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> can i get some back story on her regarding the swallow thing... Buck? i am sure you are Facebook friends with her!


There's no back story. Buck pretended that he found my Facebook by searching me on google (Go ahead and search "FinShaggy", my FB page will NOT come up). He then went on to post pictures of my family and sister, and said that I told him to do it. I never told him to do it, I told him to look me up on Google to see how many views he was getting me. He was butt hurt, and starting talking about and jerking off to my family.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just wait. These plants are going to be amazing. Ya'll are freaking out for no reason, and comparing my plants to bigger plants. Those plants are bigger, but they grew that way comfortably, making them automatically less likely to have as much THC as mine will. Just chill, and watch the grow



But shag my plants are the same age if anything younger. Kinda rediculous dont you think


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Failspammy said:


> meaningless failspammy blatherskyte


why would anyone listen to a word you have to say after how you abuse those poor little sprouts? they should be close to a foot tall by now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> But shag my plants are the same age if anything younger.


Oh, and you're growing with the same method as me? I had no idea


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> There's no back story.* Buck pretended that he found my Facebook by searching me on google* (Go ahead and search "FinShaggy", my FB page will NOT come up). He then went on to post pictures of my family and sister, and said that I told him to do it. I never told him to do it, I told him to look me up on Google to see how many views he was getting me. He was butt hurt, and starting talking about and jerking off to my family.


6-8 months ago when you asked him to he did find your FB cause you asked him to google you . . . . .. . why do you intentionally distort the truth

what came up UB the check or his persona


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> if your FB doesn't come up on a search of you, how the fuck do we have 95 mutual friends, clancy?
> 
> you stupid fucking idiot.


Anyone can do the search for themselves and see. You made a fake FB account with my name, that's how we got mutual friends. That has nothing to do with being able to look up my facebook on Google, which is impossible.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

so she definitely swallows right?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> 6-8 months ago when you asked him to there was . . . . .. . why do you intentionally distort the truth


No their wasn't, if you knew anything you would know that FB is one of the FEW places Google can't reach unless you ask it too (Then the Google "crawler" hits it, and it is on the search engine FOREVER). I have NEVER asked it to, so it NEVER put my page up on Google searches. So thanks for distorting the truth, but maybe you just don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

i want more suggestive pics of the sister, mom too......


----------



## firelane (Jan 11, 2013)

If fishnaggy is as good at getting money for hits on his videos as he is at growing, he is probably rich.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Anyone can do the search for themselves and see. You made a fake FB account with my name, that's how we got mutual friends. That has nothing to do with being able to look up my facebook on Google, which is impossible.


there is not 1 single person on this thread that will actually google fibchappy....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 11, 2013)

*Finshaggy* 





Marijuana EXPERT *Mr. Ganja*












































   Join DateAug 2011
LocationAsk GooglePosts10,486Journal Entries39






[h=2]




[/h] 



Originally Posted by *kinetic*  
Why did you invite people to find pics of your family to make memes?




*I in-fact did not invite them to find pictures of my family*.* I told them to search "FinShaggy" on Google*,* so they could see how high up they were bringing the RIU threads on my Google Ranks,* and when they searched that they found my Facebook, and went on to fin my family. And I never asked them to make meme's of anyone. They made meme's of me after finding my Facebook, and I told them I didn't care if they made them because it will just help me show up on Google Images. So, there's the answer to you're question. And if you are talking about when I told people "look up finshaggy's sister", it's because Buck calls my sister FemSpermy, and I'd rather her get noticed on her "FinShaggy's Sister" Pictures than on ones called "FemSpermy". Hope that was informative enough for you




​


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> *Finshaggy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was true, because that's what Buck told me about where he found my FB page. But I did a search for myself and looked like 50 pages in and NEVER found a reference to my FaceBook page. When I told them to do that search, Buck went STRAIGHT to FaceBook on his own and started getting pictures of my family.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> there is not 1 single person on this thread that will actually google fibchappy....


You're right, they'll be searching "FinShaggy"


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're right, they'll be searching "FinShaggy"


your a retard lets c some more pics of your sister


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're right, they'll be searching "FinShaggy"


im sorry! was that lint trappy?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Sister! Sister!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Action shots would assist me till completion!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> your a retard lets c some more pics of your sister


If you want pics of my sister, just search "FinShaggy's Sister"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> i want more suggestive pics of the sister, mom too......


i've got them all saved on my hard drive.

if failspammy gets to harvest with these poor things, i will post them in celebration. consequences be damned.

i have pre and post titjob, too.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've got them all saved on my hard drive.
> 
> if failspammy gets to harvest with these poor things, i will post them in celebration. consequences be damned.
> 
> i have pre and post titjob, too.


They will make it to harvest, and you'll probably get banned


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> *Finshaggy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?

failspammy lied to us?

_*SAY IT AIN'T SO!*_


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

sister or mom? any cam toes or bathing suits?


UncleBuck said:


> i've got them all saved on my hard drive.
> 
> if failspammy gets to harvest with these poor things, i will post them in celebration. consequences be damned.
> 
> i have pre and post titjob, too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I thought it was true, because that's what Buck told me about where he found my FB page. But I did a search for myself and looked like 50 pages in and NEVER found a reference to my FaceBook page. When I told them to do that search, Buck went STRAIGHT to FaceBook on his own and started getting pictures of my family.


dude, your facebook is public and it's under "ar-g failspammy (southernbutts)". it comes right up, it's the first result in fact.

good job on lying in order to get people to actually type your failspammy handle into google, pretty pathetic.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> what?
> 
> failspammy lied to us?
> 
> _*SAY IT AIN'T SO!*_


No, YOU lied. I thought you found it in a Google search because that's what you told me. But it wasn't true, I did a Google search and you LIED, what you said you did was impossible.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> sister or mom? any cam toes or bathing suits?


sister AND mom together in two piece bikinis. mom posing next to cars in two pieces. stuff of unimaginable delight.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, your facebook is public and it's under "ar-g failspammy (southernbutts)".


The only way you could know that name is by going straight to Facebook


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, YOU lied. I thought you found it in a Google search because that's what you told me. But it wasn't true, I did a Google search and you LIED, what you said you did was impossible.


your google is broken, failspammy.

it's the first result.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> sister AND mom together in two piece bikinis. mom posing next to cars in two pieces. stuff of unimaginable delight.


Look up "FinShaggy's family"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The only way you could know that name is by going straight to Facebook


nope, i just googled failspammy and clicked on the first result. idiot.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Single mom?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> your google is broken, failspammy.
> 
> it's the first result.


No, your lying . YouTube and Urban dictionary are the first results


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Look up "FinShaggy's family"


not a chance in hell, my slovenly spammy amiga.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> nope, i just googled failspammy and clicked on the first result. idiot.


You're straight up lying. Here's a link to the search  https://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&tbo=d&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=finshaggy&oq=finshaggy&gs_l=hp.3..0l2j0i10j0l2j0i10j0j0i10l3.1290.2353.1.2568.9.6.0.0.0.0.956.2957.4-1j0j3.4.0.les%3B..0.0...1c.1.8YQSq77UPiY&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.aWM&fp=7c121bff1bb0757f&biw=1366&bih=651


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Single mom?


no, but i bet you could get with her anyway. her current husband is pretty out of shape, looks almost as bad failspammy's sprouts.



Finshaggy said:


> No, your lying . YouTube and Urban dictionary are the first results


*you're

your google is broken, spammy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're straight up lying. Here's a link to the search  https://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&tbo=d&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=finshaggy&oq=finshaggy&gs_l=hp.3..0l2j0i10j0l2j0i10j0j0i10l3.1290.2353.1.2568.9.6.0.0.0.0.956.2957.4-1j0j3.4.0.les%3B..0.0...1c.1.8YQSq77UPiY&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.aWM&fp=7c121bff1bb0757f&biw=1366&bih=651


did you know that computers have cookies and store info?

not like the type of cookies that one would feed to necrotic, yellow, starved beansprouts as mega nutes, but little things that pick up info about your internet usage.

lern 2 internet, sistah.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> did you know that computers have cookies and store info?
> 
> not like the type of cookies that one would feed to necrotic, yellow, starved beansprouts as mega nutes, but little things that pick up info about your internet usage.
> 
> lern 2 internet, sistah.


You can look FIFTY pages in and there will be no Facebook page


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

dude, failspammy, it even says "public" right within the URL of your facebook page.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

femspermy. thats the sister page


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, failspammy, it even says "public" right within the URL of your facebook page.


ALL the information you keep throwing out here is ALL from FaceBook, nothing you are saying is accessible via a Google search. "Public" means anyone can see my posts. FACEBOOK is not owned by GOOGLE (it is one of the few things online that is not part of Google), so having a public facebook profile has NOTHING to do with your ability to find me on Google.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> femspermy. thats the sister page


Page? No I'm talking about Google searches, if you want to find my sister search "FinShaggy's sister"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> ALL the information you keep throwing out here is ALL from FaceBook, nothing you are saying is accessible via a Google search. "Public" means anyone can see my posts. FACEBOOK is not owned by GOOGLE (it is one of the few things online that is not part of Google), so having a public facebook profile has NOTHING to do with your ability to find me on Google.


that's funny, if i search someone's name in google, their FB profile is usually the first thing that comes up, unless they have their page set to private.

lern 2 internet, sistah.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's funny, if i search someone's name in google, their FB profile is usually the first thing that comes up, unless they have their page set to private.
> 
> lern 2 internet, sistah.


Anyone can search FinShaggy and see that you're lying. You didn't find me via Google.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Anyone can search FinShaggy and see that you're lying. You didn't find me via Google.


i sure did find you on a google search.

tell your mom that my penis says "thanks" for accepting my friend request.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## woody333333 (Jan 11, 2013)

wheres the pictures of your mom?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i sure did find you on a google search.
> 
> tell your mom that my penis says "thanks" for accepting my friend request.


You found me by going to FaceBook an searching "FinShaggy", NOT Google.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> wheres the pictures of your mom?


Try "FinShaggy Family"


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2013)

finshwaggy facebook on google. first page. youre welcome, you shameless self promoter.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Try "FinShaggy Family"


i did got nuthin


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> wheres the pictures of your mom?


waiting for harvest. try googling "failshaggy" and going to google images.



Finshaggy said:


> You found me by going to FaceBook an searching "FinShaggy", NOT Google.


false. try again.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

dangledo said:


> finshwaggy facebook on google. first page. youre welcome, you shameless self promoter.


You're lying, here's the search: https://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&tbo=d&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=finshaggy&oq=finshaggy&gs_l=hp.3..0l2j0i10j0l2j0i10j0j0i10l3.1290.2353.1.2568.9.6.0.0.0.0.956.2957.4-1j0j3.4.0.les%3B..0.0...1c.1.8YQSq77UPiY&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.aWM&fp=7c121bff1bb0757f&biw=1366&bih=651


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i did got nuthin


gee, i wonder who's lying? is it failspammy, or is it everyone else who is falling victim to failspammy's lies and self promotion?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're lying, here's the search: https://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&tbo=d&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=finshaggy&oq=finshaggy&gs_l=hp.3..0l2j0i10j0l2j0i10j0j0i10l3.1290.2353.1.2568.9.6.0.0.0.0.956.2957.4-1j0j3.4.0.les;..0.0...1c.1.8YQSq77UPiY&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.aWM&fp=7c121bff1bb0757f&biw=1366&bih=651


not gonna click on your spam link. it's filled with your cookies and search history anyway, that's why we get different results.

i just replaced the hard drive on my computer, i'm as clean as can be. i'll try on my wife's mac just to be sure though.


----------



## firelane (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, just saw your real facebook and the fake one. The fapping to sisters pic status update and the comments were pretty funny, but if someone ever did that to me, I'd be kind of mad. I guess that comes with being an internet celeb tho.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

firelane said:


> Wow, just saw your real facebook and the fake one. The fapping to sisters pic status update and the comments were pretty funny, but if someone ever did that to me, I'd be kind of mad. I guess that comes with being an internet celeb tho.


Everyone knows he's fake. At first people were freaking out about it and telling me, but that stopped like 2 weeks ago. People just think it's funny now and just tell him he's gross  Then he thinks he caused me some sort of future awkward situation


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> sister AND mom together in two piece bikinis. mom posing next to cars in two pieces. stuff of unimaginable delight.


Since those would get locked up like the kennedy files, because harvest is not in his future.....lets just get a sneak peek..


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Since those would get locked up like the kennedy files, because harvest is not in his future.....lets just get a sneak peek..


 They will make it to harvest.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Since those would get locked up like the kennedy files, because harvest is not in his future.....lets just get a sneak peek..


i should say "whenever the plants die", which could be at harvest or sooner.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i should say "whenever the plants die", which could be at harvest or sooner.


thanks........ i promise i wont google anything else he says to


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> thanks........ i promise i wont google anything else he says to


    Like a baby bird


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Like a baby bird


whats that suppose to mean fintard?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> whats that suppose to mean fintard?


That you chirp at Buck "Thank you thank you" and "If you puke into my mouth (give me pictures) I won't search anything else he says


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> thanks........ i promise i wont google anything else he says to


alternately, you can copy the FB profile of one of fin's friends, friend request everyone around (including his mom and sis), and gain access to the pics that way.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> alternately, you can copy the FB profile of one of fin's friends, friend request everyone around (including his mom and sis), and gain access to the pics that way.


Yeah, everyone should try searching "FinShaggy FaceBook"


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The only way you could know that name is by going straight to Facebook


Hey jackass. You yourself have posted convos with your name tard. Fintartar


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> alternately, you can copy the FB profile of one of fin's friends, friend request everyone around (including his mom and sis), and gain access to the pics that way.


cool....cool....


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 11, 2013)

wow i just checked out this thread and the plants are still the same size as they were last week...is this thread about growing marijuana or how to kill seedlings effeciently and effectivley?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Hey jackass. You yourself have posted convos with your name tard. Fintartar


yeah, the name "FinShaggy" not the whole Facebook name


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> wow i just checked out this thread and the plants are still the same size as they were last week...is this thread about growing marijuana or how to kill seedlings effeciently and effectivley?


You were here like yesterday. And they HAVE grown


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> cool....cool....


only took me about 20 minutes and i'm still getting friend requests from failspammy's friends.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> only took me about 20 minutes and i'm still getting friend requests from failspammy's friends.


 No one is friend requesting you, and it didn't take you 20 minutes. You're on that account all the time and YOU friend requested everyone, I got like 20 messages from people telling me so. No one requested you, you just went through my friends list and requested people and started cybering with them. You're not clever  You're a pervert


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No one is friend requesting you, and it didn't take you 20 minutes. You're on that account all the time and YOU friend requested everyone, I got like 20 messages from people telling me so. No one requested you, you just went through my friends list and requested people and started cybering with them. You're not clever  You're a pervert


just accepted some friend requests the other day, actually.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You were here like yesterday. And they HAVE grown


 whatever you say.. and btw they HAVENT grown...maybe the leaves got a little more YELLOW and DEAD but other than that i see NO new growth AT ALL, sorry


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just accepted some friend requests the other day, actually.


Bullshit.   Everyone knows you're not me. No one is looking for you/me, you're the only one seeking anyone out. By your calculations like 2-4 people a day are searching for me by first and last name trying to be my friend on FaceBook  That doesn't even make sense


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> yeah, the name "FinShaggy" not the whole Facebook name


Wrong tar tar. The first time i ever saw the arg part was you posting that retarted ass milk convo


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Wrong tar tar. The first time i ever saw the arg part was you posting that retarted ass milk convo


Whatever. That was asked for, and that was like 6 months after Buck found my FB account  So you don't even now what you're talking about


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> h
> 
> ahahahahah u couldnt grow mold nigga..... ur plants look like shit.. there yellow has fuck.... to me that means ur soil is bullshit!!! i usually dont rec. people start to feed untill the cortys die off but if u dont feed now those plants gonna die off.... ur shit looks horribble.. get a new hobby... start a coin collection or something


I'm pretty sure you're the one that needs a new hobby considering you don't even know what you are looking at


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 11, 2013)

they are way less yellow?...lolol you must be color blind, do you have any pride or self respect at all...everyone is laughing man. i havent seen ONE person stick up for you for more than 2 posts because as soon as they talk to you they see how you are, i wouldnt even log on to RIU if i were you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> they are way less yellow?...lolol you must be color blind, do you have any pride or self respect at all...everyone is laughing man.


They are laughing because they are stupid. Just because like 5 people came here hatin like 15 more followed. Why should I care that people are laughing when I know exactly what I'm doing


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

The very next stress training I will be doing with my plants is Topping and FIMing. So just a heads up, there will be a video of that in the next few days. And the Topping is happening for sure, FIMing is a maybe. So, just stay tuned to find out what happens


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The very next stress training I will be doing with my plants is Topping and FIMing. So just a heads up, there will be a video of that in the next few days. And the Topping is happening for sure, FIMing is a maybe. So, just stay tuned to find out what happens


lol...........


----------



## firelane (Jan 11, 2013)

Fin, you should do a "call me maybe" video. Those get a lot of hits on youtube. You kind of have a Napoleon Dynamite thing going for you, maybe do a thing where you feed ham to a llama? And I think if you had a sidekick, that would be awesome.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

firelane said:


> Fin, you should do a "call me maybe" video. Those get a lot of hits on youtube. You kind of have a Napoleon Dynamite thing going for you, maybe do a thing where you feed ham to a llama? And I think if you had a sidekick, that would be awesome.


  People come to my YouTube channel to learn how to do shit. Troll It Up just can't accept my grow for what it is yet, because they are all product whores. I don't need to make any funny videos. Ya'lls funny shit talk + The outcome of my grow will be plenty of comedy. People eating their tongues and shit.   This is going to be some beautiful shit, and you're going to see hash that is better than anything you've ever seen before


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 11, 2013)

How would u top and fim? That would be impossible. Mater of fact there's no way to top those.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 11, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> How would u top and fim? That would be impossible. Mater of fact there's no way to top those.


let him just do it, then when the plants dont grow for the next month, it will just be ''the roots finding the bottom'' LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 11, 2013)

when you fim them seeing as you don't have a point in which to fim them are you just going to pull a leaf off each of them lol with the topping I suggest doing it at soil level so we don't see updates on baby stalks rotting away with the milk and voodoo magic you'll be feeding them with lmfao, fair do's fin you really are a clueless delusional dipshit and before you start calling me a dunce again go and have a look at your plants and decide what node your going to top at, oh yeah that's right they haven't got any yet what your talking about is decapitating them lol viva le revolution, off to the guillotine and bring me their heads lmfao you mug! oh yeah just so I've added something useful don't forget to clone those tops lololol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> How would u top and fim? That would be impossible. Mater of fact there's no way to top those.


 No, they are all just about at the perfect point at their new growth for a little topping.  you should look closer when you watch the videos


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> and before you start calling me a dunce again


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2013)

The problem is you guys can't win. He will produce the grosses shwag possible, and sit there and tell us how dank dank it is and we don't know what we're talking about. Kinda like how compulsive liars begin believing the lies they tell because they have been telling them so long it becomes like reality. Shwaggy will legit think he has proven us wrong, be any means possible. Accepting defeat and or resignation is not part of shwaggy. 

Lol a 20 year old burn out!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, they are all just about at the perfect point at their new growth for a little topping.  you should look closer when you watch the videos


can you post it again? I missed 2 days of your journal and I'm waaaay to far behind to read it. lol I wanna see the roots


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, they are all just about at the perfect point at their new growth for a little topping.  you should look closer when you watch the videos


are you talking about the sprouts?? did they grow that big in 2 days???


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 11, 2013)

LMFAO just showed your most recent update to my misses and she said those poor things look so bad for being so young, when I told her they were nearly 3wks old she said the poor things need to be put out of their misery and topping them would probably be the kindest thing he could do for them, again LMFAO my misses who doesn't grow and who has only ever seen me grow know's more than you! shiva would be ashamed and dance on you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> The problem is you guys can't win. He will produce the grosses shwag possible, and sit there and tell us how dank dank it is and we don't know what we're talking about. Kinda like how compulsive liars begin believing the lies they tell because they have been telling them so long it becomes like reality. Shwaggy will legit think he has proven us wrong, be any means possible. Accepting defeat and or resignation is not part of shwaggy.


What you mean to say is: All you trolls will bump my thread in horror as I stress my plants, then in the end thousands of people will see the beautiful buds and hash I produce    And you guys will pretend my bud is nasty, when it will get anyone that smokes it SUPER high, and I can even probably make a documentary about people smoking my hash and talking about how good it is, just because of the amount of attention ya'll are giving my buds.  You guys have no idea what's in store for you


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> LMFAO just showed your most recent update to my misses and she said those poor things look so bad for being so young, when I told her they were nearly 3wks old she said the poor things need to be put out of their misery and topping them would probably be the kindest thing he could do for them, again LMFAO my misses who doesn't grow and who has only ever seen me grow know's more than you! shiva would be ashamed and dance on you!!!!!!!!!!


So now instead of just people tat don't understand my method, you guys are getting input from people that don't know anything about marijuana


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> people that don't know anything about marijuana


who is failspammy?

_*correct, choose again.*_

i'll take notable retards for $800, alex.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 11, 2013)

Dude please lay off the coke. There is no need to do it every day. There is no way u can top those nice plants. There is no way u can fim those nice plants. If u have balls then top them tonight. And just to let u know if u top them there will be nothing to fim on those nice plants. Again only do coke every once in a while. Wasting all your money on it is not good. Don't get addicted.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What you mean to say is: All you trolls will bump my thread in horror as I stress my plants, then in the end thousands of people will see the beautiful buds and hash I produce    And you guys will pretend my bud is nasty, when it will get anyone that smokes it SUPER high, and I can even probably make a documentary about people smoking my hash and talking about how good it is, just because of the amount of attention ya'll are giving my buds.  You guys have no idea what's in store for you


Keep dreaming guy.


Noun1.delusions of grandeur - a delusion (common in paranoia) that you are much greater and more powerful and influential than you really aredelusion, psychotic belief - (psychology) an erroneous belief that is held in the face of evidence to the contrary

megalomania - a psychological state characterized by delusions of grandeur


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Anal Bum covers!


UncleBuck said:


> who is failspammy?
> 
> _*correct, choose again.*_
> 
> i'll take notable retards for $800, alex.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't get butt hurt just cuz i know what your doing and i tell you i can do it better...it'll all be a learning experience for you when you see it done right


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They are laughing because they are stupid. Just because like 5 people came here hatin like 15 more followed. Why should I care that people are laughing when I know exactly what I'm doing


Clear as day you are clueless, guppy.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 11, 2013)

Do these plants symbolically represent your life? like,less than optimal conditions, in the beginning, have caused you to become more "potent," as a result? Is this your conscious intention? Do you get grief from people (whose opinion you respect) about your latent potential in life? Are you the bean sprouts, Fin?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Do these plants symbolically represent your life? like,less than optimal conditions, in the beginning, have caused you to become more "potent," as a result? Is this your conscious intention? Do you get grief from people (whose opinion you respect) about your latent potential in life? Are you the bean sprouts, Fin?


whoaaaaa, deep.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

I think it means he is a horrible Gardner..


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 11, 2013)

As deep as your anal cavity SNAP!

^perhaps in poor taste, but well- intentioned


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

i mean, at least tafbang's plants grew


----------



## P10p (Jan 11, 2013)

Looked at day video 1, then hopped to video 29. I'd scrap this grow and start again lol. This is just a shame to the cannabis gods lol. Gl though dude you will need it >.>


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Dude please lay off the coke. There is no need to do it every day. There is no way u can top those nice plants. There is no way u can fim those nice plants. If u have balls then top them tonight. And just to let u know if u top them there will be nothing to fim on those nice plants. Again only do coke every once in a while. Wasting all your money on it is not good. Don't get addicted.


I can and will top these plants. Hell no I'm not doing it tonight. I'm going to do it right at or after transplant which should be early-ish next week. And it's Friday, so that's coming up soon. And I don't do coke


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I can and will top these plants. Hell no I'm not doing it tonight. I'm going to do it right at or after transplant which should be early-ish next week. And it's Friday, so that's coming up soon. And I don't do coke



....what the hell are you going to top??? they have like 2 sets of leaves maybe 3


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Keep dreaming guy.
> 
> 
> Noun
> ...


 I'm not delusional. This thread ha over 20,000 views. And that count grows more and more every day. Eventually we'll hit 100,000 and possibly even 1,000,000 by the end. If I made a documentary about people trying my hash, not only would YOU guys watch it, but just like the thread, the video views would start small but eventually they would have 1,000,000 views as well. Just because ya'll hated so hard, people would watch it. Because ya'll would probably comment like crazy and make re: videos (like response videos that show up with the video you are posting about), making it where people would wonder what all the "hubbub" was about. Which is basically what this thread is already, and growing into more every day.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Do these plants symbolically represent your life? like,less than optimal conditions, in the beginning, have caused you to become more "potent," as a result? Is this your conscious intention? Do you get grief from people (whose opinion you respect) about your latent potential in life? Are you the bean sprouts, Fin?


No, this s how alkaloid production, and root growth work. These roots will be stronger than most people's roots. Meaning these buds will be better than most people's buds, but the root stress in the beginning is not the ONLY factor. I will be doing like 20 different things to these plants to make them amazing. Just watch, you don't even know what you're talking about. These plants are going to be prime examples of how stress makes plants amazing.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

P10p said:


> Looked at day video 1, then hopped to video 29. I'd scrap this grow and start again lol. This is just a shame to the cannabis gods lol. Gl though dude you will need it >.>


The plants are bigger than he were in video 1 for sure, and the roots are huge, and the transplant will make them even stronger. So I'm not scapping this grow, hell no.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> ....what the hell are you going to top??? they have like 2 sets of leaves maybe 3


The new ones growing in. Sometime early-ish next week. Like Monday-Wednesday sometime. After transplant.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Cali hasn't done NEAR what the monks and shit have done. The Hindi's and the Buddhists are the ones that worship Shiva's temple, and they have weed that would blow YA'LLS doors off. And they've had it for a LONG time. Look up the strain "Charas", it comes from years of Indian breeding, without knowledge of genetics. They just kept seeds from the weed they liked best, and bred it with other weed they liked, and made dank weed that way.


Is is just dank? Cause i thought that aint shit, i want some dank dank


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 11, 2013)

you should try mainlining, Pretty cool stuff. There's a thread on RIU about it. Also good for smaller spaces


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, you are very well known pignappy, only because your shit is a joke...you are no expert...you are a prime example of what not to do... Is this the notoriety you were searching for? Goal achieved...move on to the next failure....


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Is is just dank? Cause i thought that aint shit, i want some dank dank


The shit I'm growing will be dank dank.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> you should try mainlining, Pretty cool stuff. There's a thread on RIU about it. Also good for smaller spaces


Are you talking about shooting up weed?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Yes, you are very well known pignappy, only because your shit is a joke...you are no expert...you are a prime example of what not to do... Is this the notoriety you were searching for? Goal achieved...move on to the next failure....


Says like 20 people. But on YouTube people look at my videos for help and information. And eventually, once I prove my point, so will RIU. You guys really just have NO idea what you are even looking at


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

A walking failures life on display... that's what me and everyone else is looking @....don't need glasses to see that...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i mean, at least tafbang's plants grew


Maybe it was the bar of soap? Hey Fin, try sticking some bars of soap in with your plants.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Maybe it was the bar of soap? Hey Fin, try sticking some bars of soap in with your plants.


get you some sexy plants, failspammy. soap in the tub. do it.


----------



## smalltowner (Jan 11, 2013)

Fin clearly doesn't understand the scientific method.



This thread needs to remain highly viewed, after all, it is a great example of what NOT to do.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 11, 2013)

firelane said:


> Fin, you should do a "call me maybe" video. Those get a lot of hits on youtube. You kind of have a Napoleon Dynamite thing going for you, maybe do a thing where you feed ham to a llama? And I think if you had a sidekick, that would be awesome.


Wheres your short dumb lookin sidekick? I agree, awsome. The only thing that would be better than a dumb sidekick would be hot bikini sidekick...your sister maybe?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

2451 likes on this thread! Wonder how many thinbaggy received? ... i would like to know the statistics on this!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> A walking failures life on display... that's what me and everyone else is looking @....don't need glasses to see that...


That's because you guys don't know what you're looking at. You don't have to need glasses to not see what something is going to turn into.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Wheres your short dumb lookin sidekick? I agree, awsome. The only thing that would be better than a dumb sidekick would be hot bikini sidekick...your sister maybe?


I don't need a side kick. But people WILL be featured on my channel.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> 2451 likes on this thread! Wonder how many thinbaggy received? ... i would like to know the statistics on this!


  Wait till the end, then let's check the statistics.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

I wish you would turn into a figment of my imagination, so i can make you disappear... i wanna your sister...all glazed over


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 11, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Do these plants symbolically represent your life? like,less than optimal conditions, in the beginning, have caused you to become more "potent," as a result? Is this your conscious intention? Do you get grief from people (whose opinion you respect) about your latent potential in life? Are you the bean sprouts, Fin?


Wow, deep...very deep...and logical.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Wait till the end, then let's check the statistics.


Lets fast forward to the future and check those stats shall we? You have been on this site for 17 months that is roughly 500 days... you have a total of 544 likes your entire residency here... that is about 1 like per day....out of how many posts per day? Are we noticing a trend yet? The answer is loser no matter how many times we throw you into the equation.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not delusional. This thread ha over 20,000 views. And that count grows more and more every day. Eventually we'll hit 100,000 and possibly even 1,000,000 by the end. If I made a documentary about people trying my hash, not only would YOU guys watch it, but just like the thread, the video views would start small but eventually they would have 1,000,000 views as well. Just because ya'll hated so hard, people would watch it. Because ya'll would probably comment like crazy and make re: videos (like response videos that show up with the video you are posting about), making it where people would wonder what all the "hubbub" was about. Which is basically what this thread is already, and growing into more every day.


Well you got one thing right, people love watching a train wreck. That is what you are.

Lol 20,000 views by like a few dozen people maybe, that click to get a good laugh. Keep living your pathetic life that revolves around getting views. Lol documentary about smoking hash, if it's produced by you I'm sure it will be a smash! I mean your production quality IS second to none. And the way you clearly articulate your points, it's high quality! All those other videos that are acctually put together well have no chance against you! I mean it's not like you sound and look like a total bafoon or anything.  

In reality if anyone makes it to your videos they watch part of it, determine this kid is a moron who doesn't know what he's talking about and quickly click away. Leaving you without your precious views. Oh how sad!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't forget to watch shaggies videos on a smart phone, it doesn't count the view!


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Says like 20 people. But on YouTube people look at my videos for help and information. And eventually, once I prove my point, so will RIU. You guys really just have NO idea what you are even looking at


How many people said your not shit??.. I gaurentee it's signifigantly lower than 20..


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2013)

Outside his family, i am guessing more like 2 in his corner..


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Here's a non-video update, so some of ya'll will enjoy that. I went to Wal Mart and they don't have fish shit anymore, just chicken shit. And since it's like winter and we live in Colorado, they haven't been ordering to restock their shit. So who knows when they'll have new stuff. 1. I'm not going to be using manure in this transplant coming up, but now there will be 1 more transplant before flower. 2. I may be using chicken manure instead of fish, but I'm going to check out Home Depot, because maybe they've got more stuff. and 3. The HPS will be here soon, along with some Coco fiber  I'm going to be using that in THIS transplant, then add the manure during the final transplant for extra nitrogen, since that transplant will be just before flower.


Ever heard of a hydro store you fuckin' knob??.. They specialize in this type of stuff..


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 11, 2013)

YES!!! 

I've been waiting over a week to come to this thread high.

Totally baked right now thanks to some ghetto gumby bubble hash. This thread is definitely hilarious all over again


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're always on this thread. And they are WAY less yellow, just watch the newest update  [video=youtube;QOEQHiUSUs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOEQHiUSUs8[/video]


I totally called it! And cant belive that nobody else noticed it. At 0:12 in that update if you look in the lower left corner that ones dead! Brown and yellow!DEAD.he doesnt stay on it long enough for you to notice cause its toast. It should be laying over tommorow. I cant wait for that update. Soulda made a milk jizz sprayer for them. Then that one would be alive today and not on its way to meet shiva  dunce! << in order from left to right. Holding finns sister - chewberto  pink swimsuit - finns dank dank sister  middle working the puppets mouth - Uncle Buck  skrawny puppet trying to kiss his sister - fail spammy  guy pouring milk on spammys dank dank sister - krondizzel  photographer - ninja bowler (im always holding the camera  )


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The very next stress training I will be doing with my plants is Topping and FIMing. So just a heads up, there will be a video of that in the next few days. And the Topping is happening for sure, FIMing is a maybe. So, just stay tuned to find out what happens


if you top now that is pretty much a wrap for those plants... there isnt anything left. you know you're supposed to wait till atleast 3rd internode of TRUE leaves, i don't see a full leaf in the bunch, although you sure are on track for them to be as dry as you want....moron....


----------



## 420mon (Jan 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The shit I'm growing will be dank dank.


Super dank dank fosho.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I totally called it! And cant belive that nobody else noticed it. At 0:12 in that update if you look in the lower left corner that ones dead! Brown and yellow!DEAD.he doesnt stay on it long enough for you to notice cause its toast. It should be laying over tommorow. I cant wait for that update. Soulda made a milk jizz sprayer for them. Then that one would be alive today and not on its way to meet shiva  dunce! View attachment 2476956<< in order from left to right. Holding finns sister - chewberto  pink swimsuit - finns dank dank sister  middle working the puppets mouth - Uncle Buck  skrawny puppet trying to kiss his sister - fail spammy  guy pouring milk on spammys dank dank sister - krondizzel  photographer - ninja bowler (im always holding the camera  )


thats the one with the most stress done to it... that is the supreme 5th dank he has been looking for lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I wish you would turn into a figment of my imagination, so i can make you disappear... i wanna your sister...all glazed over


Now where did that definition of delusional go?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You have been on this site for 17 months that is roughly 500 days... you have a total of 544 likes your entire residency here... that is about 1 like per day....out of how many posts per day? Are we noticing a trend yet? The answer is loser no matter how many times we throw you into the equation.


 Yeah, let's all base our success in life on the likes we receive on RIU. That makes sense


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Lol 20,000 views by like a few dozen people maybe, that click to get a good laugh.


 No, you mean the possibly up to 2 dozen people that reply  There are more than that viewing this thread, have you not realized that when trolls stalk a thread, everyone else tends to stay quiet and "grab their popcorn". There are probably more people viewing this thread that just want to see what happens than there are people replying (who also deep down just want to see what happens). So I don't care if you come here to laugh, all you are is a bump. So keep it up, reply all day and all night. Make sure this thread is alive while I'm asleep and busy  I was just gone for like 2-3 hrs and ya'll kept this shit bumpin


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Don't forget to watch shaggies videos on a smart phone, it doesn't count the view!


It definitely counts smart phone views. If you want I can show you, it shows me who views my videos from phones, macs, windows, firefox, internet explorer. It shows me what countries I get views from. It records EVERYTHING.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I totally called it! And cant belive that nobody else noticed it. At 0:12 in that update if you look in the lower left corner that ones dead! Brown and yellow!DEAD.he doesnt stay on it long enough for you to notice cause its toast. It should be laying over tommorow. I cant wait for that update. Soulda made a milk jizz sprayer for them. Then that one would be alive today and not on its way to meet shiva  dunce! View attachment 2476956<< in order from left to right. Holding finns sister - chewberto  pink swimsuit - finns dank dank sister  middle working the puppets mouth - Uncle Buck  skrawny puppet trying to kiss his sister - fail spammy  guy pouring milk on spammys dank dank sister - krondizzel  photographer - ninja bowler (im always holding the camera  )


  None of these plants are dead  New update in a minute to prove it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> if you top now that is pretty much a wrap for those plants... there isnt anything left. you know you're supposed to wait till atleast 3rd internode of TRUE leaves, i don't see a full leaf in the bunch, although you sure are on track for them to be as dry as you want....moron....


You're a horrible reader/listener. It's not happening until after transplant. In the next 4-5 days these plants will have plenty of growth.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're a horrible reader/listener. It's not happening until after transplant. In the next 4-5 days these plants will have plenty of growth.


you have had so much time already, you really think 5 days is gonna give you some more booming growth huh? how long after transplant are you going to wait to chop em? i know you are the master of stress but be careful with the cutting to close to transplant, what am i saying you have done far worse already, carry on.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 12, 2013)

shaggy I've never directly called you a name but I've called better people than you "fucking morons" more than once.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> you have had so much time already, you really think 5 days is gonna give you some more booming growth huh? how long after transplant are you going to wait to chop em? i know you are the master of stress but be careful with the cutting to close to transplant, what am i saying you have done far worse already, carry on.


It'll be like 1-2 days after transplant. And they will grow plenty by then


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> one in the front left is def going and fast, the others will follow suit when they see how easy the end is...


None of them are dying


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

dbkick said:


> shaggy I've never directly called you a name but I've called better people than you "fucking morons" more than once.


What does this even have to do with anything. Looks to me like you just want some attention on my thread


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

I


Finshaggy said:


> Now where did that definition of delusional go?


Sometimes, I pretend you and your family come into my work, when your on vacation from Texas, to go skiing, suddenly I look at you with disgust when I see that stain of a person that is gimpmaggot, I immediately slap you in the face, and say "that's in case your thinking about saying something stupid" you go mute...
I wink at your mommy and say "how can such a huge piece of shit come out of that sweet turd maker? She looks at me as if she doesn't really know how, with a shrug of the shoulders(cause you are one of those asshole babies, not delivered vaginally) she is so ready for my glaze i can smell her hungry hole, but i have other plans...
femspermy (sisters name?) looks at me like i am Marky fucking mark and starts to cry cause she knows i will be splitting her open, like a log later....I grab her by her hair like a caveman, walk off the job and ride into the sunset....nothing but glazed donuts from here on out....
don't you worry though Flynn, i stop in from time to time to plow down your mom in her squawk box cause your step dads dick is stained from your asshole, and she is sick of your shit too....delusional yeah right


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

All i remember her saying was "I'm already dead" " I'm already dead"


Finshaggy said:


> None of them are dying


----------



## dbkick (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What does this even have to do with anything. Looks to me like you just want some attention on my thread


actually I think it had more to do with indirectly calling you a fucking sub-moron.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I
> 
> Sometimes, I pretend you and your family come into my work, when your on vacation from Texas, to go skiing, suddenly I look at you with disgust when I see that stain of a person that is gimpmaggot, I immediately slap you in the face, and say "that's in case your thinking about saying something stupid" you go mute...
> I wink at your mommy and say "how can such a huge piece of shit come out of that sweet turd maker? She looks at me as if she doesn't really know how, with a shrug of the shoulders(cause you are one of those asshole babies, not delivered vaginally) she is so ready for my glaze i can smell her hungry hole, but i have other plans...
> ...


Really. Like, can someone quote that post with the definition of delusional?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

dbkick said:


> actually I think it had more to do with indirectly calling you a fucking sub-moron.


So, yeah. You're trying to get attention but you can't think of anything to actually mention to insult me. So you're just being random and attempting to be funny. Cool


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

This is the kind of music my plants listen to. Eventually I want to do music experiments, and see how specific artists effect different plants. But I'd have to buy like a cheap Ipod for each plant and have it charging at all times. And I'd have to figure out how to make it where they couldn't hear each others headphones... If anyone has any ideas post them.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

I never saw season 1 or 2 of Weeds, and I saw up to Canada which I think was season 6, so I never saw season 7. I'm almost done watching season 2 now, and I'm not sure if I want to re-watch seasons 3-6, because it's been over 2 years since I've seen them and it might be a good idea just so I remember everything when I watch season 7. Does anyone else watch Weeds?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

I also just got done recently watching Breaking Bad. Did anyone watch that and does anyone know if there will be new seasons?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

I think I'm going to make it a semi regular occurrence to post music I listen to on here. The plants listen to this music whenever I'm home, so it IS related to my grow


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

Dump truck!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

You are the anti-shiva


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is the kind of music my plants listen to. Eventually I want to do music experiments, and see how specific artists effect different plants. But I'd have to buy like a cheap Ipod for each plant and have it charging at all times. And I'd have to figure out how to make it where they couldn't hear each others headphones... If anyone has any ideas post them.


What if you tested the effect of music on the root system vs. the top section? What da ya think fin spam?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I think I'm going to make it a semi regular occurrence to post music I listen to on here. The plants listen to this music whenever I'm home, so it IS related to my grow


I play indian dance music and bollywood hits to my plants, im growing indicas.  I think they like it better than rap, i think you should only play gangster rap for them if your going to rip people off that buy them....oh wait...


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Jan 12, 2013)

Finspammy fetch boy ::Throws you a fat sharpied eye midget chola:: go have some fun and gtfo.


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol you would like 'Nappy Roots'.. Thats all you can grow


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

holy spam dump, batman!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> holy spam dump, batman!


with all those damn music videos, I thought I was on one of theexpress's threads. lol


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

I was just thinking that those sprouts can't catch a break...terrible upbringing, horrible music...Do the humane thing, and stop bringing seedlings into the world without giving them proper care....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I
> 
> Sometimes, I pretend you and your family come into my work, when your on vacation from Texas, to go skiing, suddenly I look at you with disgust when I see that stain of a person that is gimpmaggot, I immediately slap you in the face, and say "that's in case your thinking about saying something stupid" you go mute...
> I wink at your mommy and say "how can such a huge piece of shit come out of that sweet turd maker? She looks at me as if she doesn't really know how, with a shrug of the shoulders(cause you are one of those asshole babies, not delivered vaginally) she is so ready for my glaze i can smell her hungry hole, but i have other plans...
> ...


this made me LOL so hard that i could only read about halfway through before i had to go take a huge dump.

then i came back, read the rest, and had to go take another huge dump.

such was the extent of how hard i laughed while reading this.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

I am glad i could provide you with assistance for your morning duties! Fuck Sandy... I am sending relief Bucks way


UncleBuck said:


> this made me LOL so hard that i could only read about halfway through before i had to go take a huge dump.
> 
> then i came back, read the rest, and had to go take another huge dump.
> 
> such was the extent of how hard i laughed while reading this.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 12, 2013)

*




Originally Posted by chewberto  
I

Sometimes, I pretend you and your family come into my work, when your on vacation from Texas, to go skiing, suddenly I look at you with disgust when I see that stain of a person that is gimpmaggot, I immediately slap you in the face, and say "that's in case your thinking about saying something stupid" you go mute...
I wink at your mommy and say "how can such a huge piece of shit come out of that sweet turd maker? She looks at me as if she doesn't really know how, with a shrug of the shoulders(cause you are one of those asshole babies, not delivered vaginally) she is so ready for my glaze i can smell her hungry hole, but i have other plans...
femspermy (sisters name?) looks at me like i am Marky fucking mark and starts to cry cause she knows i will be splitting her open, like a log later....I grab her by her hair like a caveman, walk off the job and ride into the sunset....nothing but glazed donuts from here on out....
don't you worry though Flynn, i stop in from time to time to plow down your mom in her squawk box cause your step dads dick is stained from your asshole, and she is sick of your shit too....delusional yeah right

*









oh shit . ... .


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I am glad i could provide you with assistance for your morning duties! Fuck Sandy... I am sending relief Bucks way


it would normally be a couple hours until that sort of things gets stirring, and it usually doesn't happen in such quantity or force.

but the pressure to the gut from repeated guffawing was too much.

i even read it to the wife. well, i tried to. i couldn't make it through without cracking up. she had to read it on her own.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

Story-time with Chewberto....every time he calls me delusional....I read it this morning and cracked up too,,,Great Hash Hash can really spark a flame


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

my brother in law is in town and wants to make hash. anyone got some good vids (not of failspammy, of course) on how to make hash? he wants to do BHO.


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 12, 2013)

Where's that post so I can Like it??..


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I
> 
> Sometimes, I pretend you and your family come into my work, when your on vacation from Texas, to go skiing, suddenly I look at you with disgust when I see that stain of a person that is gimpmaggot, I immediately slap you in the face, and say "that's in case your thinking about saying something stupid" you go mute...
> I wink at your mommy and say "how can such a huge piece of shit come out of that sweet turd maker? She looks at me as if she doesn't really know how, with a shrug of the shoulders(cause you are one of those asshole babies, not delivered vaginally) she is so ready for my glaze i can smell her hungry hole, but i have other plans...
> ...



Holy shit ladies and gentlemen we have a winner


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my brother in law is in town and wants to make hash. anyone got some good vids (not of failspammy, of course) on how to make hash? he wants to do BHO.


NWGreenthumb and Bret1Maverick brutha


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my brother in law is in town and wants to make hash. anyone got some good vids (not of failspammy, of course) on how to make hash? he wants to do BHO.


NWGreenthumb and Bret1Maverick brutha


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Really. Like, can someone quote that post with the definition of delusional?


Did you? like, have to like, put the word like in your post, cause you don't get any likes.....There is an extra 4 to add to your extensive collection.. Oh wait these don't count... Welp, maybe next time! How are those *bastard sprouts *doing today? can someone tag that?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

Who did shiva rape bait?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> What if you tested the effect of music on the root system vs. the top section? What da ya think fin spam?


That is a good idea... I want to try that for sure. But waterproof headphones? Where would you find that?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Who did shiva rape bait?


Samwell i think...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Lol you would like 'Nappy Roots'.. Thats all you can grow


What's wrong with Nappy Roots, they're a legit ass band. They have a holiday declared for them by the state government of Kentucky.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I was just thinking that those sprouts can't catch a break...terrible upbringing, horrible music...Do the humane thing, and stop bringing seedlings into the world without giving them proper care....


I will bring many many more seedlings into this world. And even making my own strains.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I will bring many many more seedlings into this world. And even making my own strains.



you need to learn to crawl before you walk, let alone run. son.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Failspammy said:


> useless failspam


i already told you no, failspammy.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i already told you no, failspammy.


 I wonder how many women have said this same thing to him , time after time lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

dangledo said:


> you need to learn to crawl before you walk, let alone run. son.


  I know what I'm doing


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> I wonder how many women have said this same thing to him , time after time lol


Have you seen my X's?


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Have you seen my X's?


Let me guess , they all live in Texas >?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> I wonder how many women have said this same thing to him , time after time lol


not many, i wager.

judging by his FB pics, he appears to be the gay friend.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 12, 2013)

I think you need some pussy Finn , you would find this place to be less interesting even if your google bar is lowered ..


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 12, 2013)

Epic fail fail


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 12, 2013)

heres around seed run ran through a stress , root bounded em, for about 3 weeks to force early males and hermies or weak genetics to show before i put em in flower
, stress tested . .
















in flower, just ready to clip


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Let me guess , they all live in Texas >?


Well yeah, all my X's live in Texas. But that's not my point. My point is I never had to beg for good pussy, I just got it


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> I think you need some pussy Finn , you would find this place to be less interesting even if your google bar is lowered ..


 When did I ever say this place was interesting   I'm just here to reply to my threads and update my grow  YOU guys are the ones that find this place intersedting because you have "friends"  Which are really just other trolls, and you know likes don't = friendship   Chewberto or someone was trying to base my failure on my like rate the other day  I'm pretty sure ya'll are the ones that need some pussy


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 12, 2013)

How many days this been goin fins?


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 12, 2013)

Come on now Fin , just your post counts alone spell no Pussy .. The grizzly adams look went out in the 70s dude .. I am sure most of us in this thread have had more pussy then you will ever know .. I wasnt fucking around the web at your age , nope I was out chasing the women and then married and began a family .. Trust me I dont need pussy , I have all I need with a wife at home


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 12, 2013)

the guy has whooping cough . . .you can imagine the kind of women that want that on top of them crying and coughing

. . . .ex juggalos


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Let me guess , they all live in Texas >?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 12, 2013)

oh shaggy thinks girls trying to get back at daddy is liking him . . lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> How many days this been goin fins?


No idea... Started on like... Dec 20-21st... So... 22 days? I wasn't here for like 7 of those days though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Come on now Fin , just your post counts alone spell no Pussy .. The grizzly adams look went out in the 70s dude .. I am sure most of us in this thread have had more pussy then you will ever know .. I wasnt fucking around the web at your age , nope I was out chasing the women and then married and began a family .. Trust me I dont need pussy , I have all I need with a wife at home


  I don't even worry about pussy now, I got enough when I was 14-17 (I used to drink a lot in Highschool, and always chilled with bitches and they would bring their friends around and when we were drunk it was just like... Fun) , after that I just had steady girlfriends, and now I'm more worried about getting my name out there, because once my name is out there, I won't have to deal with BITCHES any more. I don't worry about pussy anymore because it's attached to a BITCH. But when I get everything done that I want to get done, bitches are going to be coming to me, so I won't have to worry about bitches cheatin or leaving because I won't have just 1.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the guy has whooping cough . . .you can imagine the kind of women that want that on top of them crying and coughing
> 
> . . . .ex juggalos


I've had it for like 2 weeks, it's not like I was born with it


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't even worry about pussy now, I got enough when I was 14-17 (I used to drink a lot in Highschool, and always chilled with bitches and they would bring their friends around and when we were drunk it was just like... Fun) , after that I just had steady girlfriends, and now I'm more worried about getting my name out there, because once my name is out there, I won't have to deal with BITCHES any more. I don't worry about pussy anymore because it's attached to a BITCH. But when I get everything done that I want to get done, bitches are going to be coming to me, so I won't have to worry about bitches cheatin or leaving because I won't have just 1.


lol.

failspammy can only get with drunk, underage women who cheat on him or leave him.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

dangledo said:


> low grade hash from a world class jackass.


That was when I FIRST started making hash in Colorado. Before making those videos I had never made anything but Acetone hash. That and Alcohol was the only way I knew how to make it when I lived in Texas. But since I've lived in Colorado and tried a bunch of different things I've learned how to make some DANK DANK DANK hash  The hash I'm going to make is going to be fucking AMAZING


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> failspammy can only get with drunk, underage women who cheat on him or leave him.


 I was 14-17 so they weren't underage they were the same age as me, and they weren't drunk when we dated (when I was dating instead of just drinking and fuckin friends) everyone's bitches are bitches, unless you get shit right. You're bitch owns you financially, she probably cheats all the time


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I was 14-17 so they weren't underage they were the same age as me, and they weren't drunk when we dated (when I was dating instead of just drinking and fuckin friends) everyone's bitches are bitches, unless you get shit right. You're bitch owns you financially, she probably cheats all the time


i just paid her $5k tuition. say what now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Were you still looking for BHO videos?


yep.

you need not apply. some of us have things called "standards". i'm not sure if you'll understand the concept.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i just paid her $5k tuition. say what now?


 Did she give you that as your allowance  That's cute


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Did she give you that as your allowance  That's cute


i know handling money is a foreign concept to you, so i will ignore the fact that your comment makes no sense whatsoever.

did your mommy send your room mates the rent check yet?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh, well here's some BHO making videos for you, since you're looking for some


i said BHO, not crap that will make you sick.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i know handling money is a foreign concept to you, so i will ignore the fact that your comment makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> did your mommy send your room mates the rent check yet?


You mad bro?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You mad bro?


you broke, sistah?

stupid question, of course you are. you have to wait on your milk hook up.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 12, 2013)

is there going to be more fire and destruction ceremonies or just that one


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you broke, sistah?
> 
> stupid question, of course you are. you have to wait on your milk hook up.


 Oh, wow. What a come-back  Your wife owns you, I bought my own milk


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> is there going to be more fire and destruction ceremonies or just that one


Definitely more  I have plenty of ashes that will go in one plants transplant. Or right after. Then I'm going to smoke with the plants for their last like 4 days- 1 week of flower.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh, wow. What a come-back  Your wife owns you, I bought my own milk


you bought your own milk?

wow, congrats spammy. how long did you have to save up?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


That's a better come-back. But the plants will be fine, so in the end this will just be you promoting my grow and the things in it


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you bought your own milk?
> 
> wow, congrats spammy. how long did you have to save up?


Not as long as your wife has owned you


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Not as long as your wife has owned you


i'm not gonna bother explaining to you how this marriage thing works, since all you can manage are drunk 14 year olds.*

it would be as useless as trying to explain "standards" to you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not gonna bother explaining to you how this marriage thing works, since all you can manage are drunk 14 year olds.*
> 
> it would be as useless as trying to explain "standards" to you.


 I'm not talking about being married. I'm talking about the fact that you are basically jobless and homeless, and you're wife pays for everything    Like, you're a trophy wife   Your wife must like weed, that is the only explanation of how you could be a "trophy" anything.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not talking about being married. I'm talking about the fact that you are basically jobless and homeless, and you're wife pays for everything    Like, you're a trophy wife   Your wife must like weed, that is the only explanation of how you could be a "trophy" anything.


once your yourube videos gain you much fame, you'll be able to think about moving beyond drunk 14 year olds.

hey spammy, you said you had a video of the night you lost your virginity, post it up! we're all dying to see it.

edit: i spelled it "yourube" by accident, but it fits so i am leaving it as is.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That is a good idea... I want to try that for sure. But waterproof headphones? Where would you find that?


You  just put the speaker box under the plants in a bag or put some old plywood on it, frick man if you wanted you could just put the headphones around the container when you replant  dank dank


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> once your yourube videos gain you much fame, you'll be able to think about moving beyond drunk 14 year olds.
> 
> hey spammy, you said you had a video of the night you lost your virginity, post it up! we're all dying to see it.
> 
> edit: i spelled it "yourube" by accident, but it fits so i am leaving it as is.


I don't have the video, I said there is one somewhere. That wasn't made with my camera.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> You  just put the speaker box under the plants in a bag or put some old plywood on it, frick man if you wanted you could just put the headphones around the container when you replant  dank dank


That's not the same...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> once your yourube videos gain you much fame, you'll be able to think about moving beyond drunk 14 year olds.
> 
> hey spammy, you said you had a video of the night you lost your virginity, post it up! we're all dying to see it.
> 
> edit: i spelled it "yourube" by accident, but it fits so i am leaving it as is.


And the last two girls I dated (before I decided to stop being steady with just one girl), were both older than me. I was 18 while one was 19, then I was 19 while one was 20.  I don't fuck 14 year old girls


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

I dated this girl on the left. She was 19 while I was 18. She was half black (Jamaican), but had a white mom, dad and sister. The way it happened is her mom went to Jamaica, got drunk, and came back pregnant


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

This girl was one of my best friends in Highschool. She had AWESOME eyes.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

I just searched the name of my home town and found this shit   I knew this kid, he was like 12 years old when this video was made  [video=youtube;5AFHFItS3g0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AFHFItS3g0[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It definitely counts smart phone views. If you want I can show you, it shows me who views my videos from phones, macs, windows, firefox, internet explorer. It shows me what countries I get views from. It records EVERYTHING.


Only if I view it using the YouTube app. If I view it using the browser it won't count the view, sorry dude. It's like that even for the people that make YouTube money. Son.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Only if I view it using the YouTube app. If I view it using the browser it won't count the view


Yes it does   I'm pretty sure you aren't involved in this program and have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

I just found one of my sister and one of her friends  [video=youtube;mpZ-NzXwclY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpZ-NzXwclY[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

Another ode to you herbcrappy! this is by far the funniest thing, so make sure you are plenty medicated...http://youtu.be/4MuEZWncHtk


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Another ode to you herbcrappy! this is by far the funniest thing, so make sure you are plenty medicated...http://youtu.be/4MuEZWncHtk


Just post the actual video, no one is going to click your link


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

They would be wise to just click it, for eye watering comedy....http://youtu.be/4MuEZWncHtk plus i dont know how...do it for me...its a gift2 you..


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

*They would be wise to just click it, for eye watering comedy....http://youtu.be/4MuEZWncHtk plus i dont know how...do it for me...its a gift2 you.. *


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

Best thing you ever did in your life


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2013)

Spamming isn't nice!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Spamming isn't nice!


I'm not spamming. I'm posting music that my plants have listened to and will listen to many times again


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

you think your plants enjoy that music?


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 12, 2013)

holy spammy videos...btw your ''4th set of leaves'' video, you dont count cotyldons as ''leaves'' so your actually on your 3rd set of yellow necrotic leaves in almost a month. my friend started plants right before you did and his are over a foot tall lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

delvite said:


> fancy a laugh  ................................


Plants can't laugh...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Incase anyone missed the update  [video=youtube;HX8irVvR1To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX8irVvR1To[/video]


you either need to talk louder or turn off the turbine engines in the background. I can hardly hear what you are saying


and your damn journal moves too fast. I probably missed the last 800 posts or so, lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you either need to talk louder or turn off the turbine engines in the background. I can hardly hear what you are saying
> 
> 
> and your damn journal moves too fast. I probably missed the last 800 posts or so, lol


Looks like you just need to pay better attention all around


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Looks like you just need to pay better attention all around


no, you seriously need to talk louder!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> no, you seriously need to talk louder!!!!


hahaha! cool avatar. is that dog trying to pull the strings? my kind of puppy


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Plants can't laugh...


But they can hear music???????? Post your music videos on Facebook like everyone else, your fucking up your thread!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2013)

I can't believe all the growth u have been getting. They have been growing leaps and bounds. U must be considering flower in the next couple days right?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! cool avatar. is that dog trying to pull the strings? my kind of puppy


He is in training and doing quite well great at the beach


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I dated this girl on the left. She was 19 while I was 18. She was half black (Jamaican), but had a white mom, dad and sister. The way it happened is her mom went to Jamaica, got drunk, and came back pregnant


and it shows, the girl is a poster child for fetal alcohol syndrome. no wonder you got with her.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

wow, just realized failspammy is spamming his own thread now to cover up the fact that he admitted to banging 14 year old drunk girls.

sad, but not as sad as those sprouts.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> I can't believe all the growth u have been getting. They have been growing leaps and bounds. U must be considering flower in the next couple days right?


If you were paying attention you'd know I'm flowering sometime around February 5th-10th


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, just realized failspammy is spamming his own thread now to cover up the fact that he admitted to banging 14 year old drunk girls.
> 
> .


I was 14 and drunk also


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

I know he drowned my krispy kreme glaze donuts video! What a dick...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you were paying attention you'd know I'm flowering sometime around February 5th-10th


At this rate you will barely hit veg by that time...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> he admitted to banging 14 year old drunk girls.


did he really? I ain't about to dig back and look, lol


edit- nevermind. lol I just scrolled down a few posts


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did he really? I ain't about to dig back and look, lol


he sure did. said so right on this page.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> woowwwiie you guys are just a bunch or regular old bad asses huh lol, cop probably just shook his head and turned the next corner hoping you bunch of wiggars would jacked at the next stoplight, atleast thats what happens where I'm from, when a bunch of scrawny white boys show off what is about to be someone elses system... and newsflash, a fake nigga thats that shit i dont like and thats exactly what you are.... songs about you you jive ass turkey lol, glad you recognize your theme song but no reason to disrupt people around you by blaring it... president may be black but you sure aren't, do you know this?


  A bunch of scrawny white kids?   Maybe watch that video again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Incase anyone missed the update:


a lot of people probably missed it since you spammed your own thread.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> a lot of people probably missed it since you spammed your own thread.


agreed.


Your video posts are getting old quickly


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

I know 32 updates? 1 for every millimeter it grows! Is that bucket a crime scene yet?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I know 32 updates? 1 for every millimeter it grows! Is that bucket a crime scene yet?


 I dont think they are quite that tall yet


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 12, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> I dont think they are quite that tall yet


its close ........


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

Yea i figured it was an accurate assessment.. skimpspammy you human paraquat... kill those things...i need new glaze material....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> agreed.
> 
> 
> Your video posts are getting old quickly


Agreed. Next.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> another ode to you herbcrappy! This is by far the funniest thing, so make sure you are plenty medicated...
> http://youtu.be/4muezwnchtk




LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL....wow


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> At this rate you will barely hit veg by that time...


hahaha right, my wife cracked up when he was all ya im gonna take clones in 2 weeks... U might be to leaf set 5 by then lol


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 12, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> heres around seed run ran through a stress , root bounded em, for about 3 weeks to force early males and hermies or weak genetics to show before i put em in flower
> , stress tested . .
> 
> 
> ...


Hey finmildew all those shiny things are trichs. Quite unlike the fluffy white stuff on yours.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL....wow


Right? I laughed pretty hard at this video...


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! cool avatar. is that dog trying to pull the strings? my kind of puppy


oh whos a good boy yes you are yes you are, who gets a treat oh lucky boy lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

I am diggin the pics cannibiscorps


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 12, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I am diggin the pics cannibiscorps


Those are Samwells man, i haven't graced you fellas with any of my crystallage yet


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Those are Samwells man, i haven't graced you fellas with any of my crystallage yet


Then let him know I approve.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 12, 2013)

I assume he will see it himself, and i was quoting it outa approval as well hahaha


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> hahaha right, my wife cracked up when he was all ya im gonna take clones in 2 weeks... U might be to leaf set 5 by then lol


Make clones from these, WTF are you talking about.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Make clones from these, WTF are you talking about.


Tar tar, at the end you can barely over the airport hear u say gonna take clones in 2 weeks


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 12, 2013)

As much as i hate admitting i gave your retarted vid a view


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 12, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Tar tar, at the end you can barely over the airport hear u say gonna take clones in 2 weeks


I'm gonna buy clones


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Tar tar, at the end you can barely over the airport hear u say gonna take clones in 2 weeks


Finshaggy is still posting here? Give it a break dude. Rollitup took this thread over. Finshaggy is a nobody, not a has been, a nobody.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm gonna buy clones


You're gonna buy clones... haha, sucks for you buddy. Who needs outsourcing when u have your shit on lock?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

Your threads are worthless, you don't help people, your conceited, and you lack growing experience. Seeing you banned would make my day. Spamming your worthless crap all over this forum is not needed.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 12, 2013)

"you think your drunk"

havent you been deflowering girls since 14 drunk . . . wouldn't you know by now, or are you only drunk when there's guilt and shame in the room


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

i was in favor of a ban since spammy first showed up. since day numero uno.

but now, i say let him stay. it would be unfair to all the other spammers that get banned, but let him finish out the thread at least. especially if he agrees to cool it with the relentless respamming of vids.

also, this shit amuses me and my wife greatly. i would almost be sad to see him go. almost.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> ] Spamming your worthless crap all over this forum is not needed.


Then why do you do it? dunce:


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> "you think your drunk"
> 
> havent you been deflowering girls since 14 drunk . . . wouldn't you know by now, or are you only drunk when there's guilt and shame in the room


:lol" I never deflowered shit.  you're fuckin trolling me


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> Says the snitch


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

cant even get drunk right lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's not the same...


Well then lets hear your way to get music to the roots


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Says the snitch


i have typed out "reported as spam" a few times to fuck with you, but i haven't actually made any reports.

i wouldn't be surprised if others did though, especially since you spammed about 75 videos in a row today.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 13, 2013)

I think you should start a new account under one of your many handles or a new one and we have to find you throughout the forum, by your ideals and posts.. we will say " this has got to be fibtrashy" it will be a game... Where's gimplassie? I bet i could pick you out of a crowd of imbeciles.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Well then lets hear your way to get music to the roots


so that's what i've been doing wrong.*

awaiting reply from OP.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> cant even get drink right lol


At least I can get grammar right


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Well then lets hear your way to get music to the roots


Waterproof headphones


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> At least I can get grammar right


lol th eguy who use emoticons as periods and refers to spelling as grammar . . . . classic fail


Finshaggy said:


> :lol" I never deflowered shit.  you're fuckin trolling me



trolling you is like walking by fresh shit, it smells and it looks just as bad, but got to be wary of you to not get you stuck in my kicks, trolling you is not a choice, you just stink up the place so everyone has to take notice


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have typed out "reported as spam" a few times to fuck with you, but i haven't actually made any reports.


Bullshit, snitch.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I think you should start a new account under one of your many handles or a new one and we have to find you throughout the forum, by your ideals and posts.. we will say " this has got to be fibtrashy" it will be a game... Where's gimplassie? I bet i could pick you out of a crowd of imbeciles.


You guys will do that anyways. I am by far one of the most well known members of this forum, and that is not delusions. If I were gone you guys wouldn't be able to help but search for me, and talk about me. I was gone for like 2 months and there was a "where's finshaggy" thread. I was HERE and there's a "Is this FinShaggy" thread. Ya'll can't fuckin help yourselves. You love to talk about me, I don't know why


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

"daddy why" . . . . . . .


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm going to be banned any second. Unless RIU values the money he makes from me as much as he should


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

"dont drive angry" . . . .-bil Murry


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Bullshit, snitch.


please ask rolli/PR if you doubt this.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> quick UB buy all the domain names finshaggy and so on . . .. . .


Too late  Look them up on GoDaddy, we got them  ya'll were too slow


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> please ask rolli/PR if you doubt this.


I blame you, I don't care what you say. You're publicly and willingly openly a snitch on my threads  YOU snitched on my videos all the time, and now I may be taking my growing business elsewhere.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> please ask rolli/PR if you doubt this.


huh . . . ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> huh . . . ?


he thinks i actually reported his spam, rather than just fucking with him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I blame you, I don't care what you say. You're publicly and willingly openly a snitch on my threads  YOU snitched on my videos all the time, and now I may be taking my growing business elsewhere.


business?

i do this for a living. i don't see any business here. besides possible spam.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I blame you, I don't care what you say. You're publicly and willingly openly a snitch on my threads  YOU snitched on my videos all the time, and now I may be taking my growing business elsewhere.


You place blame upon the wrong person. You might have more enemies out there than buck. He likes to fuck with you, but I genuinely do not like what you're trying to do. Tha being said, I didn't snitch either. You're not very well liked on RIU in case you didn't notice. Blame who you will, but you did it to yourself.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This girl was one of my best friends in Highschool. She had AWESOME eyes.


this is how much you suck. You can post a picture of a girl that is ^^ this hot ( who would never sleep with you ( its a fact ) ) and it gets no likes. Fail spam FAIL. Theres no way shes evar going to change her mind about that now, after you couldnt even scrounge her up one single like..not one. Girls like to be taken care of  and when you cant produce even one like for a girl that hot...... just because its attached to your spammy doctrine, well then i guess that one will FOREVER be the one that got away. Btw...girl if your following... *Like*...stay away from shit baggies weed, itll give you herpes, thats a fact...just ask his sister.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and it shows, the girl is a poster child for fetal alcohol syndrome. no wonder you got with her.


Buck comic relief at its finest right here ^^ Just the right balance of horror, truth, slapstick, intelect, and charm. 150 pts awarded.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> "growing" business. I said I will take my growing business elsewhere. Meaning I will take anything involving me and growing elsewhere. Which will lower RIU traffic, and lower RIU cash flow. So if he wants to ban me he can go right ahead, and I will go right ahead on with my own shit  He can treat me like I'm the problem if he wants to, but you guys will just find new victims. That actually cry on the other end and leave the website on their own because you guys are ass wipes


hey man, i stuck up for you. i reversed my lifelong position of "let's ban spammy" because of this thread. that's how much i enjoy this shit.

just wish you would chill with respamming updates and old videos and the 75 music vids you spammed today.

spam the vids elsewhere, we're not here to make money for you, we're here to help you grow better weed. and we've tried to do that in this thread until you made it clear that you did not want our advice.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Waterproof headphones


Only if your only planning on adding bomb, sick, retarded, whack, thumpin, tricked out bass props to one of the plants. Why do one when you could do them all, you said they like music. I do suggest Indian dance music to be fair to them though. Shiva told me to let you know they hate your videos


----------



## chewberto (Jan 13, 2013)

I just really feel bad about all of this......does this mean no mommy daughter bikini squats?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 13, 2013)

According to your logic, you should be banging her by now! Ninja


Ninjabowler said:


> this is how much you suck. You can post a picture of a girl that is ^^ this hot ( who would never sleep with you ( its a fact ) ) and it gets no likes. Fail spam FAIL. Theres no way shes evar going to change her mind about that now, after you couldnt even scrounge her up one single like..not one. Girls like to be taken care of  and when you cant produce even one like for a girl that hot...... just because its attached to your spammy doctrine, well then i guess that one will FOREVER be the one that got away. Btw...girl if your following... *Like*...stay away from shit baggies weed, itll give you herpes, thats a fact...just ask his sister.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2013)

Come on guys I really would like this grow to finish, so can we atleast lay off him for the one more week this grow has, in the name of science?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Come on guys I really would like this grow to finish, so can we atleast lay off him for the one more week this grow has, in the name of science?


i'm hypothesizing that spammy's drunken meltdown is due to the plants having died already, somehow.

maybe they didn't die due to spammy, but maybe his room mates sabotaging him? ya never know. he was taking their beer, could be payback.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

I like this thread, please dont end it. Its shit baggies own choice to attract negative attention to himself and after 282 pages hes gotten very good at it. I have learned alot just from the real growers on this thread (not you sniffhappy) and i really think everyone who makes it this far into this thread will realize that its just for fun. I also tend to support front page marijuana advocacy. This is the front page of my NY times every morning. I love to start the day by blowing tea through my nose. Skin flappy...stop spamming your own thread YOU .... And appologise to buck you .... If he wasnt here your thread would have made it to page 5. Without him your a marionette with no strings. I would like to appologise to you right now.....I am sorry that i made fun of the fact that you are not able to have sex like normal males your age because of your small pecker. I would also like to appologise to spammys sister.....im sorry that i havent seen you naked as many times as finn has. Just kidding. Thanks for the laughs finnshaggy and to your sister, sorry if my humor was uncouth. Kinda sucks to say this but fail spammys stupid plants might have a chance since he gave them some water finally. I cant wait to see you burn down your moms house with that HPS


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm hypothesizing that spammy's drunken meltdown is due to the plants having died already, somehow.
> 
> maybe they didn't die due to spammy, but maybe his room mates sabotaging him? ya never know. he was taking their beer, could be payback.


i think his plants will makes it . . .idk at least a few, im sure, i saw a green one and another green one in the last vid . . . .

but drunken meltdown is cause admin and him were relaying Visitor messages at Rollie account and rollie basically told him to stop spamming the site and deleted some of his post . . lol . .. . . so he threw a adult sized 20 going on 3 at toys r us on a budget fit


----------



## chewberto (Jan 13, 2013)

Untamed world!


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

looking better finn ......................................[video=youtube;HX8irVvR1To]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX8irVvR1To[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> looking better finn ......................................[video=youtube;HX8irVvR1To]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX8irVvR1To[/video]


I've seen acne on teenagers faces bigger than those plants.


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I've seen acne on teenagers faces bigger than those plants.


..............................but they are looking better


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> ..............................but they are looking better


I'm still not impressed with a 2-3" plant. I've seen better results out of my aero-cloner.


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

lol i know but just let him do his thing


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

the plants do look better. i swear that the mulch they are planted in looks like what i mulched my acid loving blueberries in earlier today. did the milk balance the PH to a more tolerable level?

if so, we need to put milk on the same level of reverence as the great god bagel toaster.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the plants do look better. i swear that the mulch they are planted in looks like what i mulched my acid loving blueberries in earlier today. did the milk balance the PH to a more tolerable level?
> 
> if so, we need to put milk on the same level of reverence as the great god bagel toaster.


So passive aggressive aren't you buck?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

i mean, seriously. bagel toaster cooks bagels, english muffins, toast, and sometimes an egg. see diagram below.







how does the great god milk not get a mention after saving those plants from the acid mulch devil?

this new reverence is a religion in its own, finshaggasm
.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i mean, seriously. bagel toaster cooks bagels, english muffins, toast, and sometimes an egg. see diagram below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eggs too?! dafuq?????


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> ........................................finshaggasm
> .


lol another "asm" / "ism" just what we need


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol another "asm" / "ism" just what we need


we're good on isms, but we need more asms.

orgasms can't be the only asms.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 13, 2013)

Fin you're fine don't let UB get at you. Just don''t post your vids so much


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Fin you're fine don't let UB get at you. Just don''t post your vids so much


You should put a disclaimer for me as well. I'm going to continue to tell this guy that he sucks balzac nuts until he proves that he can grow something bigger than a damn chia pet.


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> we're good on isms, but we need more asms.
> 
> orgasms can't be the only asms.


lol....................
axoplasm
bioplasm
blepharospasm
bronchospasm
cataplasm
chasm
chiasm
chiliasm
cytoplasm
deutoplasm
ectoplasm
endoplasm
enthusiasm
ergastoplasm
fantasm
hyaloplasm
iconoclasm
miasm
neoplasm
nucleoplasm
orgasm
overenthusiasm
phantasm
piroplasm
plasm
pleonasm
protoplasm
*sarcasm *
sarcoplasm
spasm
superorgasm
vasospasm
........................dont worry it aint


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol....................
> axoplasm
> bioplasm
> blepharospasm
> ...


Trying too damn hardasm.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 13, 2013)

the only asm thatv allpies here is sarcasm! here have one on me!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> the only asm thatv allpies here is sarcasm! here have one on me!View attachment 2478409


actually I had an orgasm a couple hours ago with the ex.


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Trying too damn hardasm.


lol somone has to 



VTMi'kmaq said:


> the only asm thatv allpies here is sarcasm! here have one on me!View attachment 2478409


notice the bold


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

funny fails anyone?......................................[video=youtube;mRSWAOlDrKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRSWAOlDrKs[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You should put a disclaimer for me as well. I'm going to continue to tell this guy that he sucks balzac nuts until he proves that he can grow something bigger than a damn chia pet.


You might want to bring it down a bit. Can you change your location, it's not really cool to do that.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> You might want to bring it down a bit. Can you change your location, it's not really cool to do that.


I call a spade a spade. If you don't like the fact that I call finshaggy's grow a joke, you might want to consider getting glasses and reviewing his journal and videos. 

My location? I can be up your moms ass if I wanted. Feel lucky I took a chair next to you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Just remember Balzac... I know plenty of gwar songs to sing... Im plenty SICK... OF.. YOUUUUUUUUUUU... im so sick so sick of youuuuuu. Yeah I got Gwar down too.


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

..................................handbags away plz ladys


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

There you go. I switched it just for you tough guy.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> ..................................handbags away plz ladys


Lol, I'm seriously the last guy on this forum you wanna troll. I have comebacks for days. Some nutsack character wants to troll, I'll troll back.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

I've done my homework. Balzac, don't try to troll me. I'm hip to your game.


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Lol, I'm seriously the last guy on this forum you wanna troll. I have comebacks for days. Some nutsack character wants to troll, I'll troll back.


...................................oh so ur one of those types, my appologies


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> ...................................oh so ur one of those types, my appologies


not to you delvite. You have been very respectful on this board. I have no issues with you.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 13, 2013)

wasnt this thread about fin shaggy beansprouts? Let me find out riu needs a boxing ring?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> wasnt this thread about fin shaggy beansprouts? Let me find out riu needs a boxing ring?


If you read earlier, you'll see that RIU simply took over his thread. Finshaggy is a has been. A never was.


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

once upon a time there was a troll army, heading towards a forum, which was infested by hundreds of faggots who are between 8-12. the army realized the situation was grave, they were outnumbered by those online on the forum by exactly three folds. the leader of the army, a level 20 troll, entered a thread alone holding a golden club and trolled all in the thread to death then plotted to invade the forum by charging through the most crowded sub forum, the general discussion forum. However, they failed to penetrate through it and the leader of the trolls perished after getting banned. the remaining army, now with less than 30 trolls left, returned to their headquarters and cried. a high level troll, at level 21491281932, which was the highest level a troll could have, suddenly entered the forum, an overpowering aura could be felt as the legendary troll crunched the forum with its 4 teeth and charged into the main forum alone. the faggots in the forum then got mad and started hacking, but the high level troll was invincible. he went /run gameguard.exe and all the hackers got banned.desperate, they took out a ton of troll extinguishers and sprayed it at the troll. normally any troll would have died multiple times but this troll stood there but the rest of the forum got so mad they died of high blood pressure. THE END ​


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> once upon a time there was a troll army, heading towards a forum, which was infested by hundreds of faggots who are between 8-12. the army realized the situation was grave, they were outnumbered by those online on the forum by exactly three folds. the leader of the army, a level 20 troll, entered a thread alone holding a golden club and trolled all in the thread to death then plotted to invade the forum by charging through the most crowded sub forum, the general discussion forum. However, they failed to penetrate through it and the leader of the trolls perished after getting banned. the remaining army, now with less than 30 trolls left, returned to their headquarters and cried. a high level troll, at level 21491281932, which was the highest level a troll could have, suddenly entered the forum, an overpowering aura could be felt as the legendary troll crunched the forum with its 4 teeth and charged into the main forum alone. the faggots in the forum then got mad and started hacking, but the high level troll was invincible. he went /run gameguard.exe and all the hackers got banned.desperate, they took out a ton of troll extinguishers and sprayed it at the troll. normally any troll would have died multiple times but this troll stood there but the rest of the forum got so mad they died of high blood pressure. THE END ​


Can I add on to the story?


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Can I add on to the story?


 lol of course


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> now now ma nizzle its gettin like a cat fight, its time to kiss n make up u know u want to lol


Beefcake is the man. I stand behind that statement.


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

just for laughs............................................ ......[video=youtube;TqNQdLlZsxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqNQdLlZsxc[/video]


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 13, 2013)

And another great thread goes to hell because of a couple assholes!!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> And another great thread goes to hell because of a couple assholes!!!!


This thread was never "great".


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This thread was never "great".


It can fall wayy deeper into hell than this, just wait until cum shammy wakes up and starts ranting cause he drank too much last night and a pig pooped in his head. Its not done yet scabie, or is it? Are they dead yet? Did you hook up the shoplight and fry them like the eggs in the strange toaster thing buck posted?? BTW, that toaster would be on my list if it cooked bacon at the same time, what if it had a shop light attached to the side? That would fry anything! Cum Shammy, bring the spotlight and milk to my house and ill get the toaster, breakfast and a joint always cures a hangover lol p.s. ill bring the dank dank, you can make hash outta yours.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Just remember Balzac... I know plenty of gwar songs to sing... Im plenty SICK... OF.. YOUUUUUUUUUUU... im so sick so sick of youuuuuu. Yeah I got Gwar down too.


What about.... Im gonna kill you! Im going to cut your pretty face all up!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> this is how much you suck. You can post a picture of a girl that is ^^ this hot ( who would never sleep with you ( its a fact ) )


 I have slept with her  Did you not read where I said I hung out with girls and we got drunk a lot and I would do things with my friends? That girl was one of my best friends


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm hypothesizing that spammy's drunken meltdown is due to the plants having died already, somehow.
> 
> maybe they didn't die due to spammy, but maybe his room mates sabotaging him? ya never know. he was taking their beer, could be payback.


They aren't dead. You snitched and I got talked to by the admin  Notice about 200 posts got deleted as well


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I like this thread, please dont end it. Its shit baggies own choice to attract negative attention to himself and after 282 pages hes gotten very good at it.


If you guys like it so much STOP BEING PUSSIES. YA'LL talk shit, the you go run off and snitch on me for posting on my own thread, fuck ya'll


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i think his plants will makes it . .


I told you that the whole time


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I've seen acne on teenagers faces bigger than those plants.


It's not our fault you can't make pretty babies


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Fin you're fine don't let UB get at you. Just don''t post your vids so much


I'll post whatever the fuck I want, and if ya'll snitch you'll just have to come find me when I get banned.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> once upon a time there was a troll army, heading towards a forum, which was infested by hundreds of faggots who are between 8-12. the army realized the situation was grave, they were outnumbered by those online on the forum by exactly three folds. the leader of the army, a level 20 troll, entered a thread alone holding a golden club and trolled all in the thread to death then plotted to invade the forum by charging through the most crowded sub forum, the general discussion forum. However, they failed to penetrate through it and the leader of the trolls perished after getting banned. the remaining army, now with less than 30 trolls left, returned to their headquarters and cried. a high level troll, at level 21491281932, which was the highest level a troll could have, suddenly entered the forum, an overpowering aura could be felt as the legendary troll crunched the forum with its 4 teeth and charged into the main forum alone. the faggots in the forum then got mad and started hacking, but the high level troll was invincible. he went /run gameguard.exe and all the hackers got banned.desperate, they took out a ton of troll extinguishers and sprayed it at the troll. normally any troll would have died multiple times but this troll stood there but the rest of the forum got so mad they died of high blood pressure. THE END ​


 What the fuck does this have to do with anything  Nice troll fic.  How does this stay, but me saying "I don't fuck 14 year olds" gets deleted as spam. What the fuck is wrong with Troll It Up. This place is turning to shit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This thread was never "great".


Then why can't you seem to bring yourself to leave. Remember when you said you unsubbed?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

trainwreck


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> trainwreck


Yeah, NOW it is, after the snitching, and with people deleting half of my posts (not including the posts deleted by the amin) because I'm semi talking shit (but actually talking truth) about the admin in them.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

how's the plants looking today? what tune are you playing them? I' d suggest some bob marley tunes personally


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how's the plants looking today? what tune are you playing them? I' d suggest some bob marley tunes personally


Music will be posted a few days after transplant. I will post around 200 songs  Update on plants will come in the next few hours.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

its been a trainwreck from day 1, long before this thread was started . . . .not a single person here , likes what they see, but like a trainwreck they have to look and slow down, i guess some may find jpy in your failings so some may enjoy this


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

I just want to let everyone know, the thing I will be doin will get attention anywhere. The things I will be doing to my plants are going to freak tons of people out, you guys just happen to also be assholes that love to bump my threads. You guys can continue snitching on me if you want, but if you do EVERYTHING I do will just be taken to another place. And ya'll will continue to bump my name with "Where's FinShaggy" threads and stuff like that  If I were gone for a year, I don't even know what ya'll would start doing. Most of you would become real trolls probably, since the safety of my threads will leave you to troll more innocent victims.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> .not a single person here , likes what they see


Is that why multiple people like my stuff every once in a while, when the right people see it? Because none of them "like", what they "see". Yeah, that's probably the reason


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

And you know you LOVE this thread, you're here all the time. So you can't say you don't like it, you just happen to not like the plants because you don't know what you are looking at


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Is that why multiple people like my stuff *every once in a while*, when the right people see it? Because none of them "like", what they "see". Yeah, that's probably the reason




no once in a while in a thread 3 weeks old with 300 pages is never so far . . . .figure it out buddy , no one wants what your selling

you bring nothing innovative or new to teh table, and you do bring tons of BS and argumentative BS, there ahve been at least 7 people that came to your rescue and with pages you yourself had disgusted them, and they figured out why your a douche numero uno, anyone that knows you long enough gets tired of it, and thats why you surf couches . . . . . people cant stand you and you know it, so you try try try hard

you could turn diamonds into shit on command

you try to hard to get the wrong kind of attention, more than likely at 20 not your fault but only you can change the way you affect yourself through your effects on others


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> no once in a while in a thread 5 days old with 300 pages is never so far . . . .figure it out buddy , no one wants what your selling


I'm not selling anything. But you guys do want me to do what I'm doing or you wouldn't keep hating. Ya'll know when people hate THIS hard it means you're doing something right  Something VERY right  Just watch what happens with this grow


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

and then come the lies, you are selling something

you are selling your life, and making money from the attention

you are selling stupidity, and we don't want it

Rollit up has spoken

we dont want your shameless self promoting

your finshaggy is not a persona its a paycheck . . . . . and you are a con artist

aka the shaved carny


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and then come th lies, you are selling somthing
> 
> you are selling your life, and making money from the attnetion
> 
> you are sellign stupidity, and we dont want it


See, you don't even know what's going on. I still have a life, YOU trolls have sold you're lives to get me attention. I hardly have to do anything  And it's not stupidity, it's the old way and you are fighting so hard to keep it from resurfacing


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 13, 2013)

wheres the update?!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

you make money by increasing your post count here . . that is it . . .everything you do is motivated by small sums of money in the form of google checks, you are a prostitute! and not the good kind 

you have sold your friends, ex girls, and family out for a few cents . . . . you would think being in JC would make you re think your life choices of selfishness, but nope

and almost as bad you continue to propagate horrible half brained tech for growing and choose to remain 100% ignorant to what you are doing and in so are a threat to all growers and growers to be . . .finshaggy means mis information and disingenuous-ness


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;qmh_kTnDQmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmh_kTnDQmA[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'll post whatever the fuck I want, and if ya'll snitch you'll just have to come find me when I get banned.


I'm bein cool with you, i just don't get ewhy you gotta repost the same stuff a million times?

Just make some new videos?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you make money by increasing your post count here . . that is it . . .everything you do is motivated by small sums of money in the form of google checks, you are a prostitute! and not the good kind


No, I am motivated by teaching people abut weed. you wouldn't believe the amount of thanks I get just for showing people what an overwatered plant looks like and for showing people how to something as simple as scrapping resin. I'm going to show EVERYONE how to make hash and grow weed and do EVERYTHING else I can show them. Yes I'll make money along the way. But most people would make their money the capitalist way, which is to keep knowledge a secret and sell the outcome of what you know, and at least I'm not doing that. I'm actually sharing everything


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I'm bein cool with you, i just don't get ewhy you gotta repost the same stuff a million times?
> 
> Just make some new videos?


I don't post the same stuff a million times, and I do make new videos all the time. So what's your beef?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'll post whatever the fuck I want, and if ya'll snitch you'll just have to come find me when I get banned.



Nothing I was sayin the hash ones you posted a bunch of times. Why the attitude


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

And I know like 5 of ya'll had to snitch or he wouldn't have given a fuck. I KNOW Buck snitched.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

you are not teaching 

that requires lecture, 

all you do is go, " im doing this and this is why" but the information to what you are doing and why are always vague and convoluted

posting 1 min updates and songs, is not teaching, you still cant explain what stress and *why,how,* it will make your plants healthier . .or better, whatever "it" term you need to use


ill be here or at youtube when it is done


----------



## majek (Jan 13, 2013)

I must say this thread has given me more than a few good laughs thanks for that finshaggy. I just don't understand what you are trying to accomplish besides trolling everyone on these forums.

Your theory is somewhat correct about stressing plants, *low* stress can be good for plants in the long run, but too much stress will stunt growth and produce hermaphrodites if they bloom at all.
As soon as they start growing pollen sacs (male flowers) it will halt female flower growth immediately, resulting in seeded buds with very little trichome/thc production.
Too much heat alone will cause hermie plants without any other factors added in. If you want seeds just do some breeding, hermie seeds will only produce more hermies.

Stressing the roots will cause pH lockout among other worse things like mould/fungus/insects. Your soil is way too dense and muddy for optimal root growth, on top of that you added milk which will only curdle and cause calcium deposits/root rot.
Once the roots are locked out, nutrients cannot be absorbed and processed by the plant and will effect the final product big time. This is why pH testing is so important.
I personally don't pH test my water, Denver tap water has the perfect acidity for plants as long as all other conditions are perfect.

I know from personal experience that too much stress will not grow better bud, plants grow better in optimal conditions just like animals. This is based on years of trial and error and a bit of common sense.
If you deprive yourself of adequate sunlight/food/water you will grow brittle bones and weak muscles, and if a person is lacking vital nutrients like vitamin D for a long period of time they will eventually die.
The whole point of growing marijuana indoors is to produce the most bud in the shortest amount of time. Stunting the plants on purpose will only add more time to your harvest.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you are not teaching
> 
> that requires lecture,


Yeah, because the only way to learn is out of a book with a random authority figure at the front of an institutional building  Lecture ain't shit compared to SHOWING someone something. And in case you haven't noticed, I do teach through lecture all over my channel.  I have tons of vlogs where I talk tot he camera about Black panthers, The Bible, the history of weed, all kinds of shit


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I am motivated by teaching people abut weed. you wouldn't believe the amount of thanks I get just for showing people what an overwatered plant looks like and for showing people how to something as simple as scrapping resin. I'm going to show EVERYONE how to make hash and grow weed and do EVERYTHING else I can show them. Yes I'll make money along the way. But most people would make their money the capitalist way, which is to keep knowledge a secret and sell the outcome of what you know, and at least I'm not doing that. I'm actually sharing everything


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That is fucking hysterical^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^maybe the funniest, most delusional you have come out with yet! Also just so you know the reason people like me dislike you is because we tried to help and got nothing but insults for it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

majek said:


> I must say this thread has given me more than a few good laughs thanks for that finshaggy. I just don't understand what you are trying to accomplish besides trolling everyone on these forums.


I'm not trolling anyone, I'm replying to trolls on my own fucking thread  I don't GO anywhere else on this website but my threads, it's impossible for me to be a troll. And if you were paying attention you would know exactly what I am trying to accomplish. So thanks for writing like 3 very uninformed paragraphs.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That is fucking hysterical^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^maybe the funniest, most delusional you have come out with yet! Also just so you know the reason people like me dislike you is because we tried to help and got nothing but insults for it.


No one likes you. And only like 20 of you dislike me. You're being really delusional by acting like my thread contains more than .0000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% of growers, let alone people in general.  This thread probably contains like 1/10,000,000th of the members here    No one even knows who you are. I just have haters because there are so many people that wish I would fail, even though I don't


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No one likes you. And only like 20 of you dislike me. You're being really delusional by acting like my thread contains more than .0000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% of growers, let alone people in general.  This thread probably contains like 1/10,000,000th of the members here    No one even knows who you are. I just have haters because there are so many people that wish I would fail, even though I don't


LMFAO I don't need people to like me, also since I have been a member of this site I have tried to help many new growers and gave out good advice like I tried to do for you and the fact that you can't grow just makes everything that comes out of your mouth funny! it must be that everyone else is retarded and your not? fuck off your an imbecile and your advice isn't worth the time it takes to type it.
My first grow probably yielded more than all your grows put together and that was my worst grow, since then my yields have improved with every grow can you say the same? I highly doubt it judging by what I've seen so far. 
The plants I currently have growing are already in flower and will more than likely be finished before your even make to veg if they make it that far! you are a joke and your threads are nothing more than entertainment for those of who know better, anyone with even half a clue that comes across your grows and info will see the mental disability you are faced with and probably take pity on you, shit even my misses said I should leave you alone because you obviously have learning problems and it isn't fair to pick on people with conditions like yours, fair do's though you have given us some laughs and the fact that you document your stupidity is truly hilarious it's just a shame you don't live at home with your parents so they could monitor your internet activity and stop you from making a dick of yourself on the net, I'm not angry with you though finn I do truly pity you and the fact that your house mates will prob kick you out for ruining their weed just makes the situation a little sadder.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 13, 2013)

What war your reply it got deleted before I read it


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> LMFAO I don't need people to like me


Then why was you're last post about how much people here like you


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> What war your reply it got deleted before I read it


I don't remember. Fuck Troll It Up.


----------



## majek (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not trolling anyone, I'm replying to trolls on my own fucking thread  I don't GO anywhere else on this website but my threads, it's impossible for me to be a troll. And if you were paying attention you would know exactly what I am trying to accomplish. So thanks for writing like 3 very uninformed paragraphs.


Not true you posted a few times in my journal so I thought I would check out yours  If you don't want my advice that's fine but my post was very informative. I'm only here to help


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

majek said:


> Not true you posted a few times in my journal  If you don't want my advice that's fine but my post was very informative. I'm only here to help


You started off by saying "I don't know what you're goal is" So obviously you haven't been paying attention to me, WHY the hell should I pay attention to you


----------



## majek (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You started off by saying "I don't know what you're goal is" So obviously you haven't been paying attention to me, WHY the hell should I pay attention to you


You haven't given any scientific or even rational explanation behind your theory, and you haven't told anyone what your goal is besides "it will grow better bud".
You should pay attention to me because I'm friends with some of the best growers in Colorado


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Then why was you're last post about how much people here like you


Learn to read you illiterate chimp...........why people like me dislike you!!! and whoever 420mon is needs to stop liking your ramblings, I'm guessing that's one of your sock puppet accounts because there can't be another as retarded as yourself.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 13, 2013)

lolololololol now fin is starting to get mad figuring out that NO ONE likes him and NO ONE wants him here, as samwell said, take your shameless self promotion to grasscity or icmag or somewhere else, people at RIU dont stand for that shit, you are EVERYTHING that the people of RIU hate as a community, you represent capitalism in the worst kind of way here, THATS why no one likes you  haha only took you 290 pages to figure it out lol


----------



## 420mon (Jan 13, 2013)

No mon likes it because he must like it right? Mon means he wouldn't like it if he didn't like it so he must like it.........or did mon mean he likes it because he does not really like it but he likes it anyway because he wants to not like it? 

Whoever mon am, you need to worry about yerself cuz mon is crazy, aint that crazy?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Learn to read you illiterate chimp...........why people like me!!! .


Nobody likes you, why are you trying so hard to prove that people like you? This is just an internet forum


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> lolololololol now fin is starting to get mad figuring out that NO ONE likes him


I'm mad because the admin is fucking trolling me now by deleting shit. FUCK Troll it up. Be sure to make lots of "Where's FinShaggy" threads when I'm gone


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm mad because the admin is fucking trolling me now by deleting shit. FUCK Troll it up. Be sure to make lots of "Where's FinShaggy" threads when I'm gone



What do you expect when you are on a moderated site?


----------



## majek (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have over and over. You just have failed to notice it. Because you think I don't know what I am doing. You're bias. FUCK YOU. Fuck Troll It Up


I never said you don't know what you're doing. I watched your videos and read a few posts but I'm not going to read 300 pages of "just wait it will be the dank in 6 months".
Stop getting advice from meth head juggahos and take some real advice from real growers who only want to help.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 13, 2013)

Well fin fucktard I'm done arguing with you, you can't even pull a decent response together, my 6 year old nephew has better come backs and probably has more intelligence than you. 

@420mon I'm not quiet sure I understand your statement but if you were getting at the point you were being sarcastic by liking his shitty posts I apologise for the retard comment.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> What do you expect when you are on a moderated site?


I expect the moderators to delete the posts where people say I fuck 14 year olds. NOT delete the posts where I share the music my plants listen to, and videos about said plants on my OWN GROW JOURNAL. And Then you also deleted the posts where I defended myself and reminded everyone I was 14 when I fucked 14 year olds  Nice moderating


----------



## majek (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> What do you expect when you are on a moderated site?


High chiceh long time no see! What ever happened to the irc chat


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

majek said:


> I never said you don't know what you're doing.


Yeah, you just ignored where I said what I was doing, then came and told me "I'm not sure what you're goal is"


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Well fin fucktard I'm done arguing with you,


No you're not. You'll come back as long as I'm here


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

This is a grow thread not an Insult the OP thread or pick on FIN thread. If you guys can not stick to the topic at hand this thread will be shut down. The personal insults in this thread are ridiculous and getting out of hand, you all need to chill out and post constructive stuff he can actually learn from. If not go troll in toke n talk.


----------



## majek (Jan 13, 2013)

I never insulted anyone I'm only trying to give advice. We all asked him what his goal is but he never answers.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

majek said:


> High chiceh long time no see! What ever happened to the irc chat


Heya majek, the livechat link is broken but you can still get there through a chat client.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> This is a grow thread not an Insult the OP thread or pick on FIN thread. If you guys can not stick to the topic at hand this thread will be shut down. The personal insults in this thread are ridiculous and getting out of hand, you all need to chill out and post constructive stuff he can actually learn from. If not go troll in toke n talk.


Most of us started out trying to help him and then got insulted for the pleasure of offering solid advice, when you genuinely try and help and get nothing but dunce comments what can you expect? 
There has been loads of good advice given to the guy and the only good advice in the thread is that offered by those trying to help! 
I asked earlier on in the thread if he was somehow making money off this thread due to the fact he did nothing but insult everybody in the thread and came to the conclusion there must be a reason for it because this isn't a grow journal, he has done just about everything he can to upset those trying to help him! and now is crying about the fact that the mods have stepped in, if the mods wouldn't have stepped in he would have been happy to keep the charade going but for what reason??? it surely isn't to document a grow.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> This is a grow thread not an Insult the OP thread or pick on FIN thread. If you guys can not stick to the topic at hand this thread will be shut down. The personal insults in this thread are ridiculous and getting out of hand, you all need to chill out and post constructive stuff he can actually learn from. If not go troll in toke n talk.


It's also not a place for mods to delete my shit because they don't feel like reading through all the troll shit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Most


I thought you said you were done arguing


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's also not a place for mods to delete my shit because they don't feel like reading through all the troll shit.


Your shit? It is Rollitup.org's shit.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I expect the moderators to delete the posts where people say I fuck 14 year olds. NOT delete the posts where I share the music my plants listen to, and videos about said plants on my OWN GROW JOURNAL. And Then you also deleted the posts where I defended myself and reminded everyone I was 14 when I fucked 14 year olds  Nice moderating



I think they probably deleted them because there was no reason why you couldn't have posted most of those videos in the same post. Some of them were posted within the same time frame so obviously they could have been all put on the same post.

Thus proving you did it intentionally to raise your post count which proves your post count is just spam. 


I think almost everyone here has at least one time tried to post something constructive and helpful because I know that I have.

OP does not want help - That has been proven.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Your shit? It is Rollitup.org's shit.


You mean Troll it up.org


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> I think they probably deleted them because there was no reason why you couldn't have posted most of those videos in the same post.


Really? how about the fact that they have limited my account to only one video per post


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You mean Troll it up.org


If that is the way you feel, why do you continue to post here? You seem to get off on it.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> This is a grow thread not an Insult the OP thread or pick on FIN thread. If you guys can not stick to the topic at hand this thread will be shut down. The personal insults in this thread are ridiculous and getting out of hand, you all need to chill out and post constructive stuff he can actually learn from. If not go troll in toke n talk.


there were NUMEROUS people that came here to help him and defend him and not insult him, but he is such a dick that once anyone talks to him for more than 5 minutes they hate him to, its his own fault, im just here to laugh  



Finshaggy said:


> Really? how about the fact that they have limited my account to only one video per post


THANK GOD


----------



## majek (Jan 13, 2013)

You didn't explain anything in that video lol. You don't stress train plants by pouring milk and ashes on them. I could care less about that they are your plants to murder, have fun.
You admitted you don't care if they turn out hermaphrodites and seeded, but you constantly keep saying your buds will be better than everyone else's. If that's not trolling I don't know what is.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> If that is the way you feel, why do you continue to post here? You seem to get off on it.


Because I keep ya'lls trolls in check, basically caged on my threads, and they give me views and spread my name. And my goal is to get the things I share, to EVERYONE. So the more they talk about me and on my threads, the more they help me spread everything I'm sharing


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

I just don't like when mods and admins troll and talk shit


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Because I keep ya'lls trolls in check, basically caged on my threads, and they give me views and spread my name. And my goal is to get the things I share, to EVERYONE. So the more they talk about me and on my threads, the more they help me spread everything I'm sharing


So any attention may it be negative is better than nothing? You are the troll seeking trolls. Cut it out and your threads will be left alone.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> there were NUMEROUS people that came here to help him and defend him and not insult him, but he is such a dick that once anyone talks to him for more than 5 minutes they hate him to


No one that came here to help hates me. The only ones that tried to help were Delvite and Mongo, maybe like 2 others that I am forgetting. Everyone else came here to troll. And Delvite and Mongo don't hate me, Mongo just jumped on the asshole bandwagon because he saw me shit talking people like you, I never said shit to him mean. And Delvite is still chilling. If you guys wouldn't come into my thread talking shit, maybe I wouldn't be talking so much shit back to ya'll


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

majek said:


> You didn't explain anything in that video lol. You don't stress train plants by pouring milk and ashes on them.


So that was your first time seeing that video? And based on what you said about milk and ashes you must have also ignored anything I have written or spoken about on that subject. Do you not see my point??? You ignore me and talk shit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> So any attention may it be negative is better than nothing? You are the troll seeking trolls. Cut it out and your threads will be left alone.


It's not about attention, it's about getting my name out there. And no one is going to see the shit talk. I don't seek trolls, they seek me. I just post things, they post about those things (with shit talk) and I talk shit back. I don't seek shit, I just respond to ass holes (like yourself) while most people would just ignore them. My thread would never get left alone, you're kidding yourself. I could get banned RIGHT now and this thread would be alive for another month (at least) unless you closed it. Get real


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's not about attention, it's about getting my name out there. And no one is going to see the shit talk. I don't seek trolls, they seek me. I just post things, they post about those things (with shit talk) and I talk shit back. I don't seek shit, I just respond to ass holes (like yourself) while most people would just ignore them. My thread would never get left alone, you're kidding yourself. I could get banned RIGHT now and this thread would be alive for another month (at least) unless you closed it. Get real


So let me get this straight, you want to be know for this dumb ass trollish behaviour then? Because that is the reputation you are earning here.


----------



## majek (Jan 13, 2013)

Stop butchering my posts if you are going to quote them quote the whole thing. Someone ban this kid he is a discrace to my state. People like you are the reason marijuana shouldn't be legal.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> This is a grow thread not an Insult the OP thread or pick on FIN thread.





Chiceh said:


> If that is the way you feel, why do you continue to post here? You seem to get off on it.


Is this Irony or just Hypocrisy?


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No one that came here to help hates me. The only ones that tried to help were Delvite and Mongo, maybe like 2 others that I am forgetting. Everyone else came here to troll. And Delvite and Mongo don't hate me, Mongo just jumped on the asshole bandwagon because he saw me shit talking people like you, I never said shit to him mean. And Delvite is still chilling. If you guys wouldn't come into my thread talking shit, maybe I wouldn't be talking so much shit back to ya'll



see you dont even pat attention to YOUR OWN thread, thats how admin and mods know its SPAM, if you would go back to where i FIRST posted in this thread, i was very friendly, helpful, nice, and polite, and you immediatley came off with  this bullshit and just in general being a 20 yr old homo, so of course im going to laugh at you when you look like a retarded senior citizen trying to grow, EVERYTHING ON THIS THREAD YOU HAVE ASKED FOR, PERIOD


----------



## majek (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> So let me get this straight, you want to be know for this dumb ass trollish behaviour then? Because that is the reputation you are earning here.


All he's trying to do is get more youtube views and page views on this thread. People are dumb enough to fall for it.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Is this Irony or just Hypocrisy?


I am not picking on you or insulting you. 
I was trying to help you and understand why you react the way you do. If you just ignore the trolls they go away. But you feed into it and that makes it all worse. You come off looking like the ass.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> So let me get this straight, you want to be know for this dumb ass trollish behaviour then? Because that is the reputation you are earning here.


No, I WILL (and somewhat am already) be known for growing weed and making hash. You guys just can't seem to accept that my grow is going to grow how I want it to and that I will do to my pants what I want to do to them. Without that little problem, there would be no problem. But guess what, you guys can't accept my methods (even though you haven't seen them yet), and trolls gave you guys a perfect base for hate on the methods (since they were on this thread before any of you).


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

majek said:


> Stop butchering my posts if you are going to quote them quote the whole thing.


Oh so stop ignoring the things you say?   wow


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> see you dont even pat attention to YOUR OWN thread


Really? Because I'm pretty sure I read over 85% of these posts, and there are like over 2,000


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I WILL (and somewhat am already) be known for growing weed and making hash. You guys just can't seem to accept that my grow is going to grow how I want it to and that I will do to my pants what I want to do to them. Without that little problem, there would be no problem. But guess what, you guys can't accept my methods (even though you haven't seen them yet), and trolls gave you guys a perfect base for hate on the methods (since they were on this thread before any of you).


Your growing has nothing to do with it.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> So let me get this straight, you want to be know for this dumb ass trollish behaviour then? Because that is the reputation you are earning here.





Chiceh said:


> I am not picking on you or insulting you.


Oh really? So by agreeing with the trolls and pretending I'm not here sharing a grow (and pretending that I'm not answering everything you've said something about), you aren't being an asshole and shit talking me?


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I WILL (and somewhat am already) be known for growing weed and making hash. You guys just can't seem to accept that my grow is going to grow how I want it to and that I will do to my pants what I want to do to them. Without that little problem, there would be no problem. But guess what, you guys can't accept my methods (even though you haven't seen them yet), and trolls gave you guys a perfect base for hate on the methods (since they were on this thread before any of you).


Lol what methods??.. your a fucking joke kid.. Go get a real job and fuck off.. Your a fucking loser


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Your growing has nothing to do with it.


REALLY? Because that's what I'm here defending EVERY day. That's what the fuck 200 posts of got deleted (MY grow music). This is about NOTHING but my growing


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Your growing has nothing to do with it.


yes it does....


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh really? So by agreeing with the trolls and pretending I'm not here sharing a grow (and pretending that I'm not answering everything you've said something about), you aren't being an asshole and shit talking me?


No shit talk at all, this is a grow thread is it not? I tried to get that point across earlier (to help you) but fuck it. If you like this thread full of shit that is your choice. The personal attacks will not be tolerated.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> No shit talk at all, this is a grow thread is it not? I tried to get that point across earlier (to help you) but fuck it. If you like this thread full of shit that is your choice. The personal attacks will not be tolerated.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> No shit talk at all, this is a grow thread is it not? I tried to get that point across earlier (to help you) but fuck it. If you like this thread full of shit that is your choice. The personal attacks will not be tolerated.


It wasn't my choice to fill it with shit. It was Uncle Buck's, SamWell's and GreenHorn's. It was my choice to keep going THROUGH the shit  Because I believe in what I'm doing


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It wasn't my choice to fill it with shit. It was Uncle Buck's, SamWell's and GreenHorn's. It was my choice to keep going THROUGH the shit  Because I believe in what I'm doing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It wasn't my choice to fill it with shit. It was Uncle Buck's, SamWell's and GreenHorn's. It was my choice to keep going THROUGH the shit  Because I believe in what I'm doing


you got a crush on me dude? it's okay, many guys do


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> No shit talk at all, this is a grow thread is it not? I tried to get that point across earlier (to help you) but fuck it. If you like this thread full of shit that is your choice. The personal attacks will not be tolerated.


And these people didn't come here on their own. They were all invited by other trolls. You guys should go check PM's and see what a huge troll network you have. That's why this place will be easy to redub as "Troll it up".


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got a crush on me dude? it's okay, many guys do


No, remember when I started this thread you were all like: "You're in my domain now, I'm gonna get you to the TOP of the Google rankings" Then you trolled me.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And these people didn't come here on their own. They were all invited by other trolls. You guys should go check PM's and see what a huge troll network you have. That's why this place will be easy to redub as "Troll it up".


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> The personal attacks will not be tolerated.


If you believe this, then change the fucking TAGS on this thread. If you were REALLY moderating against personal attacks you also would have deleted the ones saying I fuck children  you're a joke.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


 yeah, like you won't be here tomorrow, or the next day, or the next day, etc.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, remember when I started this thread you were all like: "You're in my domain now, I'm gonna get you to the TOP of the Google rankings" Then you trolled me.


"you're in my domain now"? really? pull up the quote where I said that.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got a crush on me dude? it's okay, many guys do



looooooooooooooool


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you believe this, then change the fucking TAGS on this thread. If you were REALLY moderating against personal attacks you also would have deleted the ones saying I fuck children  you're a joke.


weren't you the dipshit that wanted the tags?? you fucking tool.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> "you're in my domain now"? really? pull up the quote where I said that.


I didn't say it's what you said. I said "you were all like", and you were


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> yeah, like you won't be here tomorrow, or the next day, or the next day, etc.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> weren't you the dipshit that wanted the tags?? you fucking tool.


I asked for tags about halogens and stuff, not shiva rape bait and shit talk about my sister


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I didn't say it's what you said. I said "you were all like", and you were


pull it up dipshit. bet you can't, cause that is not what I said. domain, lol. that's a word tools use


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


Have you not been paying attention? Yes I'm mad, the admin of troll it up shit talked me last night because you guys snitched saying I posted "too many videos"


----------



## majek (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> yeah, like you won't be here tomorrow, or the next day, or the next day, etc.


I think I know someone who won't be here tomorrow


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> pull it up dipshit.


You're a terrible reader.


Finshaggy said:


> I didn't say it's what you said. I said "you were all like", and you were


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

majek said:


> I think I know someone who won't be here tomorrow


Even if I get banned I WILL be here tomorrow, because people will be asking where I went for the next year


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're a terrible reader.


and you're terrible at using the rubberband technique..... like I said, pull up the post where I said you are in my domain, lol. bet you can't, cause I didn't say it


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I asked for tags about halogens and stuff, not shiva rape bait and shit talk about my sister


----------



## chewberto (Jan 13, 2013)

[h=5]"A Journal of my grow on a website called RIU has over 11,000 views and over 1,000 replies. I've only been growing for like 2 weeks, and the journal is only like 10 days old. Tons of funny shit to read if anyone is ever bored, tons of trolls on the thread.[/h]I decided to search facebook under my wife's account, and i looked at flynshaggys page this is what he tell his friends... Yea and your about growing? or views? this is what the problem is... not your half ass growing and asinine methods...its your lack of honesty and purpose that you are rejected for....


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have slept with her  Did you not read where I said I hung out with girls and we got drunk a lot and I would do things with my friends? That girl was one of my best friends


Pffffffhhhh... Slept in the same bed with or had sex with? Theres a difference.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Have you not been paying attention? Yes I'm mad, the admin of troll it up shit talked me last night because you guys snitched saying I posted "too many videos"


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and you're terrible at using the rubberband technique


WTF?  What's the rubberband technique. And why don't you try reading, I've answered your query like 2 times now


----------



## majek (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Even if I get banned I WILL be here tomorrow, because people will be asking where I went for the next year


Trolls like you don't last long on this site, and trust me nobody will care about where you went. I for one have better things to do I'm just enjoying my afternoon bowl with a good laugh.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

chewberto said:


> *"A Journal of my grow on a website called RIU has over 11,000 views and over 1,000 replies. I've only been growing for like 2 weeks, and the journal is only like 10 days old. Tons of funny shit to read if anyone is ever bored, tons of trolls on the thread.*
> 
> I decided to search facebook under my wife's account, and i looked at flynshaggys page this is what he tell his friends... Yea and your about growing? or views? this is what the problem is... not your half ass growing and asinine methods...its your lack of honesty and purpose that you are rejected for....


 I told them about the replies, views and trolls because it would let them know it has other shit to read besides just weed. And I have over 1,400 friends on FaceBook so everything I say isn't for stoners and growers


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Pffffffhhhh... Slept in the same bed with or had sex with? Theres a difference.


Had sex with. And not even in a bed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> WTF?  What's the rubberband technique. And why don't you try reading, I've answered your query like 2 times now


why don't you try reading and pull up the post about me saying you're in my domain.... bet you can't, cause I didn't say it... 


poor, poor use of the rubberband technique.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 13, 2013)

Who's Finshaggy?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And I have over 1,400 friends on FaceBook


lmao. I got more friends than that in real life




facebook, lmfao


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

majek said:


> Trolls like you don't last long on this site.


  Wow.    I've been here for like a year and a half. And if I ever get banned (which I figured would have already happened today), I bet they don't ban me permanently. I bring them too much traffic, and if you've read this thread (which you haven't because you like to ignore things then pretend you know everything) you would know people literally JOINED this site to reply to this thread. Meaning I didn't bring just traffic but MEMBERS for the past nearly 2 years.  Banning me forever would hurt this site.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Who's Finshaggy?


Even a post like this would remind people of me


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lmao. I got more friends than that in real life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the guy that's on the weed forum more than I am (hrs/day)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Wow.    I've been here for like a year and a half. And if I ever get banned (which I figured would have already happened today), I bet they don't ban me permanently. I bring them too much traffic, and if you've read this thread (which you haven't because you like to ignore things then pretend you know everything) you would know people literally JOINED this site to reply to this thread. Meaning I didn't bring just traffic but MEMBERS for the past nearly 2 years.  Banning me forever would hurt this site.


wow. you're delusional. if you believe the BS that you spew, thhen log off and don't come back. bet you can't...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Says the guy that's on the weed forum more than I am (hrs/day)


really? you don't know much about me then.

and I'm challenging you. log off and don't come back


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 13, 2013)

for the record, *I* was the one who brought the multitude of music videos to rolli's attention. 

you just called Chiceh (who is among the nicest and fairest mods, if not THE most) an asshole at least twice. the fact that you're still here after that should show you how magnanimous she's being about it.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Says the guy that's on the weed forum more than I am (hrs/day)


----------



## majek (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Wow.    I've been here for like a year and a half. And if I ever get banned (which I figured would have already happened today), I bet they don't ban me permanently. I bring them too much traffic, and if you've read this thread (which you haven't because you like to ignore things then pretend you know everything) you would know people literally JOINED this site to reply to this thread. Meaning I didn't bring just traffic but MEMBERS for the past nearly 2 years.  Banning me forever would hurt this site.


This site gets plenty of traffic without you. Your 5 youtube views isn't going to help.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wow. you're delusional. if you believe the BS that you spew, thhen log off and don't come back. bet you can't...


 you log off and don't come back. I have a grow to update, and a site to shit talk as much as I can before they ban me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> you log off and don't come back. I have a grow to update, and a site to shit talk as much as I can before they ban me.


that's what I thought....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 13, 2013)

I am a master of seeing behind peoples actions and their intentions... you are lying!...Yes you may enjoy smoking weed and attempting cannabis cultivation, but the truth is you are seeking acceptance, not trying to help people grow... you can't grow yet, how is this logical, in your eyes?
that's right, where is that definition of delusional?...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you guys like it so much STOP BEING PUSSIES. YA'LL talk shit, the you go run off and snitch on me for posting on my own thread, fuck ya'll


You tar tar...steal some more of your roomates beer. A little hair of the dog will straighten you right out. If you got some clamato throw it in there, for extra salt and a splash of fish, all that will make you think better cum scrapy.
This is the first website ive ever been a part of tar tar and even if i knew a reason why you should be 86'd i wouldnt even know who to snitch too or where to snitch. Is there a snitch on your friends button on here some where that i missed. Ive read your whole thread and laughed the whole way through it. Its the part of my day that that gives me the most lols, why would i snitch to wreck that  and i posted an apeal for you urging the powers that be to not stop this thread or havent you got to that one yet?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 13, 2013)

Can I do Finshaggy behind the scenes?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> for the record, *I* was the one who brought the multitude of music videos to rolli's attention.
> 
> you just called Chiceh (who is among the nicest and fairest mods, if not THE most) an asshole at least twice. the fact that you're still here after that should show you how magnanimous she's being about it.


He's being an asshole, and so are you. Did you delete all my grow update Journal posts too? THIS is why I call this site Troll It Up. You have been stalking and trolling me secretly until now. And you're a fucking mod.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

majek said:


> This site gets plenty of traffic without you. Your 5 youtube views isn't going to help.


ALL of my threads, and ALL the people that join the site and on my threads say "I've never posted here until now" all that would be gone. My account is worth like 30 of you bitch ass trolls


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> really? you don't know much about me then.
> 
> and I'm challenging you. log off and don't come back


we arent that lucky bro...



mellokitty said:


> for the record, *I* was the one who brought the multitude of music videos to rolli's attention.
> 
> you just called Chiceh (who is among the nicest and fairest mods, if not THE most) an asshole at least twice. the fact that you're still here after that should show you how magnanimous she's being about it.


we can only pray to shiva that chiceh bans him, if she does it now we might be able to get SOME integrity back, people like fin is the reason why people frown upon us.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> He's being an asshole, and so are you. Did you delete all my grow update Journal posts too? THIS is why I call this site Troll It Up. You have been stalking and trolling me secretly until now. And you're a fucking mod.


why are you still here  writing checks your ass can't cash.. shit is weak


log off and don't come back


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

chewberto said:


> , but the truth is you are seeking acceptance, not trying to help people grow...


You're right, I just wanted acceptance. So I decided not to listen to anyone, do things my own way, and shit talk anyone that shit talked me. Yep, I was definitely probably trying to get everyone to like me


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Can I do Finshaggy behind the scenes?


What does that mean?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> people like fin is the reason why people frown upon us.


Yeah, it's definitely not the trolls


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why are you still here


 Why are you still here? Trying to get me to the top of Google right?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> He's being an asshole, and so are you. Did you delete all my grow update Journal posts too? THIS is why I call this site Troll It Up. You have been stalking and trolling me secretly until now. And you're a fucking mod.


I am a Chic Eh  ! And I am not being an asshole. I was trying to help your ass but no longer. You can sink your own ship.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, it's definitely not the trolls


weak sauce. making claims of leaving and then backing out

log off and don't come back


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> I am a Chic Eh  ! And I am not being an asshole. I was trying to help your ass but no longer. You can sink your own ship.


You never helped. you deleted troll posts for like ONE day. Then you deleted 200 posts about my grow. You did more to hurt this thread than you EVER did to help it, so fuck off if you want it to sink. You've done enough.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> weak sauce. making claims of leaving and then backing out
> 
> log off and don't come back


I never said I was leaving, I said I might get banned today


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why are you still here? Trying to get me to the top of Google right?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You never helped. you deleted troll posts for like ONE day. Then you deleted 200 posts about my grow. You did more to hurt this thread than you EVER did to help it, so fuck off if you want it to sink. You've done enough.


keep this shit up and I'm gonna close this thread. 

you'd be better off logging out and never coming back, like you claimed.... now you just sound like your pussy's hurting


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You never helped. you deleted troll posts for like ONE day. Then you deleted 200 posts about my grow. You did more to hurt this thread than you EVER did to help it, so fuck off if you want it to sink. You've done enough.


I am not the only one moderating this thread. So get your facts straight before flying off the handle to me or any mod or member on this site. Simmer down now and have yourself a nice 7 day vacation.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

Closed for 7 days.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2013)

The 7 day vacation is just about over so this thread is re-opened for now.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 20, 2013)

Let's get ready to get caught up on the 347 updates lol..


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ill bet 1000 bucks they are dead!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 20, 2013)

No lol.. They are freaking huge now! They have to at least have 2 nodes. There was no funny movies on TV so we looked at his YouTube. Funny video about how his experiment is to stress these out to make them better and how we have no idea how ingenious he is and how groundbreaking his work is.. Then he says that if they hermie on him he will just have a whole bunch of seeds which makes his Best Hash in the World goal a failure... So entertaining..


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 20, 2013)

i was just on another forum that i dont visit very often and i noticed fin is banned there to lol, i guess its not just roll it up that hates the douche lol


edit. ive found 3 additional forums hes banned from actually lolololol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i was just on another forum that i dont visit very often and i noticed fin is banned there to lol, i guess its not just roll it up that hates the douche lol
> 
> 
> edit. ive found 3 additional forums hes banned from actually lolololol


Everyone that was trolling me there was from RIU. I had better luck on BlueLight and Shroomery, because they aren't full of TROLLS  Updates coming soon. There are like 4 new ones.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Everyone that was trolling me there was from RIU. I had better luck on BlueLight and Shroomery, because they aren't full of TROLLS  Updates coming soon. There are like 4 new ones.


Stop blaming others. But I can't wait for the update. They should be solid clones by now. Good job.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Stop blaming others. But I can't wait for the update. They should be solid clones by now. Good job.


I'm not "blaming others" I literally got "negative rep" which gets you banned, and there were messages in it like "You're a troll on RIU and you're a troll here." So I KNOW for a fact they were trolls from RIU stalking me on other sites.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i was just on another forum that i dont visit very often and i noticed fin is banned there to lol, i guess its not just roll it up that hates the douche lol
> 
> 
> edit. ive found 3 additional forums hes banned from actually lolololol


yep, banned from hipforums, grasscity, a philosophy website for ideological spam, and even a boating forum.

who the fuck gets banned from a boating forum?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2013)

sorry i forgot to bump all your threads, spammy. your star faded real quick. glad to see you didn't commit suicide!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> who the fuck gets banned from a boating forum?


People who don't have boats.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry i forgot to bump all your threads, spammy. your star faded real quick. glad to see you didn't commit suicide!


Faded real quick?  You mean switched sites  I'm all over the multiple online drug forums now, instead of just here. AND I have my own website now  . But you guys are willing to come running back to me real quick it looks like. So even the "weather" here is looking nice


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2013)

averaging 2.5 emoticons per post. not bad, failspammy.


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 20, 2013)

This waste of skin never ceases to amaze me..


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Faded real quick?  You mean switched sites  I'm all over the multiple online drug forums now, instead of just here. AND I have my own website now  . But you guys are willing to come running back to me real quick it looks like. So even the "weather" here is looking nice


dude i was just on like 3 other sites and your banned from them to, so thats RIU fault? lol pathetic




Finshaggy said:


> Everyone that was trolling me there was from RIU. I had better luck on BlueLight and Shroomery, because they aren't full of TROLLS Updates coming soon. There are like 4 new ones.


dude, you must be really that arrogant to think people would follow you around to other forums to get you banned, you get banned becasuse you post stupid shit and upload 30 spammy videos, THATS WHY you get banned, not because RIU are ''following you''...its been nice without you for a week, i guess good things dont last.

even on shroomery theres on poster that says ''i smell bullshit, ban this troll'' that and the 5 other forums that have banned you should have gave you the hint, but nope you still come crawling back begging for attention lololol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> dude i was just on like 3 other sites and your banned from them to, so thats RIU fault? lol pathetic


No, I said drug forums is RIU's fault. And the reason I actually got banned form Hip Forums (only 4 months) is because I copied and pasted threads from RIU and RIU has links to it's site on words like "seeds" and "marijuana". So I got fuckin banned for spamming RIU links.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> dude, you must be really that arrogant to think people would follow you around to other forums to get you banned,.


Buck made a fake account called "flnshaggy" on Shroomery and is trying to get me banned RIGHT NOW. So


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> you get banned becasuse you post stupid shit and upload 30 spammy videos, THATS WHY you get banned, not because RIU are ''following you''.


I got banned from RIU for a week because I posted 30 MUSIC VIDEOS that were COMPLETELY RELEVANT TO MY GROW and I posted them ON MY GROW THREAD. Then buck said I fuck children, and I said I don't. Then mods deleted my posts saying I don't fuck children, but kept bucks post. AND deleted all my grow music. THEN the Admin here got mad at ME because he had to deal with YOU GUYS reporting all my grow music, and all that shit PISSED ME OFF. So I started ranting and got banned for telling a mod to "Fuck off" or "Mind his own business" or something.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this is going in my sig.
> 
> i made a FlnShaggy account over at the shroomery, people over there hate him just as much as here.
> 
> it's so funny.



i know, i was just reading a thread that fin started on shroomery, everyone was laughing at him and calling him a troll, so idk how people over there ''like him more'' lol



Finshaggy said:


> I got banned from RIU for a week because I posted 30 MUSIC VIDEOS that were COMPLETELY RELEVANT TO MY GROW and I posted them ON MY GROW THREAD. Then buck said I fuck children, and I said I don't. Then mods deleted my posts saying I don't fuck children, but kept bucks post. AND deleted all my grow music. THEN the Admin here got mad at ME because he had to deal with YOU GUYS reporting all my grow music, and all that shit PISSED ME OFF. So I started ranting and got banned for telling a mod to "Fuck off" or "Mind his own business" or something.


why cant you accept responsbility for any of your actions?...its always someone elses fault, just like mongo said, stop blaming other people, it just makes you look even worse, you were banned because you were spamming the forum, and when chic came you instantly get mad and disrespectful because well, because every person you talk to here, and as it seems everywhere else, dont like you, so they talk shit and troll you, if anyone says anything that isnt completley in agreement with you your instantly a douchebag, which i can understand, if every person on the internet i interacted with made fun of me i would be defensive to, but i also wouldnt keep coming back to places that have banned me and places where the members of the forum CLEARLY dont want you there.

like you said RIU would lose money and members if you didnt post here and went somewhere else....so why dont you go somewhere else then?

we are over 400,000 strong here, a member that joined almost less than a year ago WONT affect RIU, not even close, not even a little.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Jan 20, 2013)

^^^ I second that!!^^^.......I Jus read bits n pieces of this grow and its wears me out!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I got banned from RIU for a week because I posted 30 MUSIC VIDEOS that were COMPLETELY RELEVANT TO MY GROW and I posted them ON MY GROW THREAD. Then buck said I fuck children, and I said I don't. Then mods deleted my posts saying I don't fuck children, but kept bucks post. AND deleted all my grow music. THEN the Admin here got mad at ME because he had to deal with YOU GUYS reporting all my grow music, and all that shit PISSED ME OFF. So I started ranting and got banned for telling a mod to "Fuck off" or "Mind his own business" or something.



That is NOT why I banned you. You know why so stop the bullshit now. You were banned, it is over now. Get over it. Stay within the rules and all is good.
Damn it was so quiet around here the past 7 days.......


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

Ya'll are all gonna have your foots in your mouths when I got some dank dank and all kinds of people comin around droppin rep  And the thread already has like 30,000 views so no matter what it's going to be seen more than it has been


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> That is NOT why I banned you. You know why so stop the bullshit now. You were banned, it is over now. Get over it. Stay within the rules and all is good.
> Damn it was so quiet around here the past 7 days.......


I really enjoyed the peace and quiet, I guess we arent lucky enough to haveit forever

ps..''foots'' is not a real word, it would be feet for plural, theres no such thing as foots..


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

Are we back live? What! Cant wait....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;5clvvuMvtzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5clvvuMvtzM[/video]


Next time, why don't you transplant them right on the edge of the pot, very symmetrical Flynn...they are huge!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Are we back live? What! Cant wait....


Can't wait for what?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Buck made a fake account called "flnshaggy" on Shroomery and is trying to get me banned RIGHT NOW. So


they already deleted his "money over bitches" thread, where he talks about how he doesn't want to get any (read: can't get any).

the plan is working.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 20, 2013)

Fins don't let this guy bother you. He obviously does not have anything better to do with his time.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Can't wait for what?


To see how long it takes these sprouts to grow! Of course...I like to pretend you transplanted into solo cups and the world is blowing up around you...but your sprouts are shrinking... I am anxious....


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 20, 2013)

seriously......


You couldn't even plant transplant them in the middle of the pot? 


Half of them are not even remotely close to the middle. My god


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2013)

This thread draws the trolls. The trolling will stop now people. If you do not have something constructive or helpful to add to this thread, don't bother posting. The personal attacks will not be tolerated.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> The personal attacks will not be tolerated.


does that also apply to the OP?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> does that also apply to the OP?



Yes it does. But remember this is his thread.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> This thread draws the trolls. The trolling will stop now people. If you do not have something constructive or helpful to add to this thread, don't bother posting. The personal attacks will not be tolerated.


Everything that has been constructive and helpful the op has shot down and called people dumb fucks and we don't know what we're looking at. But since your the boss I just want to add I think this grow is going wonderful I can't believe all new branching those plants have, the color wow how do u keep those so green? It's awesome how u got those plants so big on hardly spending no money at all. Good work op. keep it up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Yes it does. But remember this is his thread.


just checking. i went from trolling to offering actual advice, but OP was very mean and disrespectful at the good advice. so i went back to trolling.

i'll weeble the wobble back to giving good advice then


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Everything that has been constructive and helpful the op has shot down and called people dumb fucks and we don't know what we're looking at. But since your the boss I just want to add I think this grow is going wonderful I can't believe all new branching those plants have, the color wow how do u keep those so green? It's awesome how u got those plants so big on hardly spending no money at all. Good work op. keep it up.





UncleBuck said:


> just checking. i went from trolling to offering actual advice, but OP was very mean and disrespectful at the good advice. so i went back to trolling.
> 
> i'll weeble the wobble back to giving good advice then


That is why he had a vacation, a person can only take so much. Keep it chill in here and let the kid grow.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

I for one only post tasteful remarks... Indirect constructive criticism, if this is over stepping the boundaries please let me know... I truly want him to succeed just with a bit less arrogance...


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 20, 2013)

This is the perpetual car crash that never ends therefor people just can't stop watching.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Everything that has been constructive and helpful the op has shot down and called people dumb fucks and we don't know what we're looking at. But since your the boss I just want to add I think this grow is going wonderful I can't believe all new branching those plants have, the color wow how do u keep those so green? It's awesome how u got those plants so big on hardly spending no money at all. Good work op. keep it up.


I never called anyone dumb fucks. I told them to stop giving me shopping lists because I don't have money.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I for one only post tasteful remarks... Indirect constructive criticism, if this is over stepping the boundaries please let me know... I truly want him to succeed just with a bit less arrogance...


I'll succeed with all the arrogance I want if I'm gonna have to deal with all the hate while I succeed


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> This is the perpetual car crash that never ends therefor people just can't stop watching.


It'll be over in April. Unless I take clones or start more and use the same thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never called anyone dumb fucks. I told them to stop giving me shopping lists because I don't have money.


i thought you had a job at the mall though?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought you had a job at the mall though?


In a small ass town, making minimum wage. I ain't "makin bank" or nothing. Just enough to smoke and pay rent and eat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> In a small ass town, making minimum wage. I ain't "makin bank" or nothing. Just enough to smoke and pay rent and eat.


who hired ya?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

Where did the hate stem? From arrogance? Also Hate is a very strong word... I would be hard pressed to actually find someone that Hates you..


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> who hired ya?


A lil' place called "Tu Madre"  What, you want to come visit me at the mall?  Next you'll want my address


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I would be hard pressed to actually find someone that Hates you..


The guy that posted above you...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

He loves you!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know much, but I know I love You! Cant you see your all I need...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

chewberto said:


> He loves you!


I know. He's just mad because I haven't come to Oregon to visit him yet


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 20, 2013)

.... 











im going to play in the arcade.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

Does everyone like my new Avatar? I figured it fits. I'm going to be posting more about my past psychedelic experiences here in RIU, as well as share new ones as they happen (which soon, may be pretty often). And I might just make it all one big thread and call it "Adventure Time with FinShaggy"


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 20, 2013)

How old are you? 12?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> How old are you? 12?


21. As of today


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

Adventure Time!!!

I love AdventureTime. It's teaching kids such awesome stuff. It's like Samurai Jack was for the 90's and early 2000's. 

They need to make more philosophically educational TV shows for kids. I love that they are teaching children the spirit of adventure and even deeper shit, in a world that has no room for adventure.

And the best part. They don't even know they are learning. By watching these situations go down, and being too young to experience them, it is giving them real world advice before they even get there.

And the kids are almost FORCED to relate to the single most main character, because he is the ONLY human in the entire land of Ooo. Since the whole world (and all other humans) were destroyed in what they know as "The Mushroom Wars". It was really a nuclear holocaust, they just got blown into the stone age and don't understand anything else but "The war had mushrooms". 

I just watched an episode that taught kids about being in a band for music or a "band" of friends. And the different situations that will occur, and it ended by teaching kids to not lie, and be "Real".

And there are episodes that talk about ndtitl, financial ecosytems and tons of crazy things. And they replaced the word "Cool" with "Math". So they are LITERALLY trying to "make math cool". There is also an episode where they talk about DMT and Dopamine. All the episodes have cool hidden shit.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

Good idea! Cant wait


----------



## dangledo (Jan 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ya'll are all gonna have your foots in your mouths when I got some dank dank and all kinds of people comin around droppin rep  And the thread already has like 30,000 views so no matter what it's going to be seen more than it has been





Finshaggy said:


> 21. As of today








finshwaggy at it again.

you make me laugh on your birthday.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

Noticed ya'll were checkin out my grow on YouTube while I was gone.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol nope I def was not and feel bad for those that might have. If I would of wanted to look at a actual promise of dank I would look in my flower room.



P.s. if you think Samari jack is the beez knees you were born too late lol. Ive been to the edge of the universe, I don't know If you truly have. Cause that usually brings a understanding of life and human kind.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 20, 2013)

not a peep. not even your thread spam.

your grow is adorable. like when a 6 year old runs to third instead of first after hitting the ball. except, you never hit the ball....


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> Ive been to the edge of the universe, I don't know If you truly have. Cause that usually brings a understanding of life and human kind.


If you're asking if I've tripped nuts before, yes. And many many time. Mushrooms, 2ci, Ecstasty, acid. And soon... I'll be posting about thisVVVVVVV stuff in the hallucinogen section. I should have some 25I VERY soon




And will be back with reports of 25I-NBOMe and it's VERY close cousin 25I-NBOH. The latter having MUCH less information available on it. Also, I will be able to compare the experience to various 2c-I and Mushroom trips that I have had, as well as an LSD trip. And most importantly, I will be able to compare them to each other. Which there is even LESS information online for than there is for NBOH itself. I also have a few experiences with MDMA which I will possibly be using to compare to low doses of both NBOMe and NBOH, unless low doses are more comparable to 2c-I. Which is illegal now, but was like rolls and mushrooms mixed




And just so EVERYONE knows. This stuff is POTENT. 200-500 MICROgrams is threshold. 800mcg-1mg (1000mcg) is average. And 2mg (2000mcg) is PUSHING it, but some people have reported going higher than that even.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

dangledo said:


> not a peep. not even your thread spam.
> 
> your grow is adorable. like when a 6 year old runs to third instead of first after hitting the ball. except, you never hit the ball....


  Sounds like you don't know what I'm doing


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Sounds like you don't know what I'm doing


Pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

There is this dude, he is awesome at growing.... and this chick, she is awesome at growing too!

wont find them on this thread though


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2013)

it's been about three hours. update?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> it's been about three hours. update?



no need, they are just as small and scraggily as before. 

Is this a journal of regression and disgrace? A journey to lose ones dignity? I wonder....

Its a sad thing....


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad to see you came back fin, and with more foliage too!! When did you tansplant? Did you implement any root training/ stress techniques? If I am not mistaken you said clones the week after transplant right? Did that hps show up yet? On a more serious note I need to thank yiu after seeing yours get this far i am sure the nath of seedlings i burned will b fine (used a sample of genhydro rapid starter on em, not gonna try it again)


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 20, 2013)

scraggs....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Glad to see you came back fin, and with more foliage too!! When did you tansplant? Did you implement any root training/ stress techniques? If I am not mistaken you said clones the week after transplant right? Did that hps show up yet? On a more serious note I need to thank yiu after seeing yours get this far i am sure the nath of seedlings i burned will b fine (used a sample of genhydro rapid starter on em, not gonna try it again)


I think I am going to flow on with this approach and I recommend all do. 

there arent any clone sites. hard to clone unealthy plants.

Hey Fin.... I have access to some terrible nasty breast milk thats prolly sour.... isnt that like exactly what you need? I can even collect it and let it sit until it molds over if you want?

Motor Oil will stress em real good too! or How about I have my FWB spit it out when I cum in her mouth and we can send it to you too!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 20, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> natro.hydro said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see you came back fin, and with more foliage too!! When did you tansplant? Did you implement any root training/ stress techniques? If I am not mistaken you said clones the week after transplant right? Did that hps show up yet? On a more serious note I need to thank yiu after seeing yours get this far i am sure the nath of seedlings i burned will b fine (used a sample of genhydro rapid starter on em, not gonna try it again)
> ...


Thank you i agree. Stupid people tend not to notice u r insulting them if u r nice about it lol. I forgot to ask was it ur intent to plant them like that or just celebrating the bday too early. Happy bday like ur plants life ur lucky to be this far...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Thank you i agree. Stupid people tend not to notice u r insulting them if u r nice about it lol. I forgot to ask was it ur intent to plant them like that or just celebrating the bday too early. Happy bday like ur plants life ur lucky to be this far...


Yep, there is plenty of info available on how to produce some fine smoke.... why not offer the alternative when its sought? 

I have definitely abused my fair share of plants, intentionally... just never claimed it would be better or even equivalent 

Im definitely down for some mal-treatment on a clone sometime just to compare and see it. I will name if Finshwaggy


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 20, 2013)

Holy crap i havent laughed that hard since this thread got shut down! Im glad your back finspammy, this thread is better than going to the comedy club. 
So you transplanted those tiny sprouts huh? They kind of look a little sideways and uncentered. Was that on purpose for the experiment or did you just blindfold yourself before you started, knida like that whole scene in starwars when luke uses the force?
So are you going to tell us what kind of soil you put them? How am i ever going to grow dank dank like you with no advice from master yoda?


----------



## Curiosity2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;C_7mz5Gv1Wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_7mz5Gv1Wo[/video]


35 days into this grow and these plants are sad, should be15 to 20 inches tall. What a waste of electricity. At this rate of growth Finyou mean April 2014 right.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Holy crap i havent laughed that hard since this thread got shut down! Im glad your back finspammy, this thread is better than going to the comedy club.
> So you transplanted those tiny sprouts huh? They kind of look a little sideways and uncentered. Was that on purpose for the experiment or did you just blindfold yourself before you started, knida like that whole scene in starwars when luke uses the force?View attachment 2489070
> So are you going to tell us what kind of soil you put them? How am i ever going to grow dank dank like you with no advice from master yoda?


Stoked to be noticed... and embraces the fact that its because of failure 

looks like he put em in the same brand of decorative bark I laid down outside to mulch my trees and prevent things from growing up through it  of course still had to pull some weeds here n there (weed/s are strong plants  ) but eventually they stopped coming back


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

Cell phone over solo cups!


----------



## the bent botanist (Jan 20, 2013)

i wish I had the time to read 77 pages of this. absolute classic. finshaggy you got some thick skin to keep posting updates


----------



## majek (Jan 20, 2013)

The roots are already rotted from the milk he poured on them, now he's going to add more. Major nitrogen deficiency too why don't you just piss on them? Urine is very high in nitrogen it's good for vegetative growth.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Glad to see you came back fin, and with more foliage too!! When did you tansplant? Did you implement any root training/ stress techniques? If I am not mistaken you said clones the week after transplant right? Did that hps show up yet? On a more serious note I need to thank yiu after seeing yours get this far i am sure the nath of seedlings i burned will b fine (used a sample of genhydro rapid starter on em, not gonna try it again)


I stressed them via sloppy transplant. I chopped roots and basically broke up the dirt that the roots were clinging too. And I said clones soon. We're getting some clones soon. 1-2 weeks after transplant and that was like 4-5 days ago.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 20, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Stupid people tend not to notice u r insulting them if u r nice about it lol.


A lot of people confuse being nice with being stupid.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> So are you going to tell us what kind of soil you put them? How am i ever going to grow dank dank like you with no advice from master yoda?


The shit they were in before mixed with Coco fiber. One has tons of ashes in it. Watered them all with milk again.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Stoked to be noticed... and embraces the fact that its because of failure
> 
> looks like he put em in the same brand of decorative bark I laid down outside to mulch my trees and prevent things from growing up through it  of course still had to pull some weeds here n there (weed/s are strong plants  ) but eventually they stopped coming back


So many winky faces you'd think you're trying to fuck old boy you replied to


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

So what kind of soil did you buy with your saved up allowance? Or are you still broke?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The shit they were in before mixed with Coco fiber. One has tons of ashes in it. Watered them all with milk again.


Has the coco helped to optimize the ashes and milk at all yet in your opinion?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Has the coco helped to optimize the ashes and milk at all yet in your opinion?


Not much Coco was added. Just like maybe 20g of flakes tops.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe like 50-60g tops. But that's for ALL the plants.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Maybe like 50-60g tops. But that's for ALL the plants.


Im surprised you didnt grind up anything like some old toys and throw them in there for some extra drainage. Maybe legos might work good. Probly better than pearlite because thered never be a ph issue with lego.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Fin's plants at 35 days







My plants at 35 days


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

please identify PRECISELY how this is going to make your "buds" better? 

Dont answer with "it builds alkaloid content" - that will just make you look dumb

http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.answers.php?questionID=000636 sources are cited.

There are also videos of chemists describing this while empirical and validated data is being presented



THC and its relatives are terpenophenolics..


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Dont answer with "it builds alkaloid content" - that will just make you look dumb.


Why don't you read the thread.I have given reasons other than alkaloid production if you take the time to read


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why don't you read the thread.I have given reasons other than alkaloid production if you take the time to read


read through all the crap in this thread, no. you should be able to plainly and very strait forward answer that question.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> read through all the crap in this thread, no. you should be able to plainly and very strait forward answer that question.


I have answered it straightforwardly, MANY times in this thread. If you want to be a dick and say "You're going to sound stupid" I'm going to make you read... That is, unless you're stupid?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Fin's plants at 35 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you did something way wrong, way too green and there appears to be some kind of odd, flower like growth all over


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks I will take that into consideration, next time I will add more ashes.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have answered it straightforwardly, MANY times in this thread. If you want to be a dick and say "You're going to sound stupid" I'm going to make you read... That is, unless you're stupid?



the only thing stated that I had the patience to endure was about alkaloids in your youtube video. according to the video you were summing up your success, the secret was your alkaloid theory, and thats what would make your bud better.

http://www.youtube.com/user/finshaggy you say it right in that video, you offer no other explanation and that is the only thing mentioned. and you claim all this attention is a good thing.... it promotes how genius you are at growing.... how does it feel to know its really promoting the exact opposite and making you look like an idiot to the whole world? to know that anyone with common sense would see that look into what your talking about and laugh at you?

Do you want to grow dank, or crap, or no harvest at all? Seriously.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

I think everyone would understand if this thread was just an experiment to test your different stress methods with an _unknown outcome_, but you keep saying you know what you're doing like you've done it before. I highly doubt you abused and molested plants before and they actually made it to harvest.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> I think everyone would understand if this thread was just an experiment to test your different stress methods with an _unknown outcome_, but you keep saying you know what you're doing like you've done it before. I highly doubt you abused and molested plants before and they actually made it to harvest.


It is a test with an "unknown" outcome for the most part. But based on CENTURIES if not MELLINIA of study on psychoactive plant and the alkaloids they contain, my plants will be great


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It is a test with an "unknown" outcome for the most part. But based on CENTURIES if not MELLINIA of study on psychoactive plant and the alkaloids they contain, my plants will be great


Please Cite this Centuries of study on the effects of alkaloid content in marijuana. 

lol, back at it with the alkaloids hahahaha.

that doesnt look like coco in those pots either.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Please Cite this Centuries of study on the effects of alkaloid content in marijuana.


"The Rig Veda" read it. And then read about Peyote and San Pedro stress. Maybe Phalaris too AND Poppy. Or ANY psychoactive plant really


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes psychoactive plants have been around for thousands of years, but back then people respected all forms of life. They took very good care of animals and plants and utilized every single bone and branch. You can't tell me they purposely abused plants centuries ago.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> "The Rig Veda" read it. And then read about Peyote and San Pedro stress. Maybe Phalaris too AND Poppy. Or ANY psychoactive plant really


None of those are cannabis. Cannabis is unique fool. they dont share psychoactive properties or active ingredients.

you keep saying Alkaloids, Alkaloids Alkaloids.... but that you have many other reasons for what your doing, yet you wont simply say it. While you go on and on about alkaloids which have already been ruled out legitimately. what kind of yield do expect off those and what wattage HPS you get?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Yes psychoactive plants have been around for thousands of years, but back then people respected all forms of life. They took very good care of animals and plants and utilized every single bone and branch. You can't tell me they purposely abused plants centuries ago.


But theres alway been this


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2013)

"The Rig Veda" read it. And then read about Peyote and San Pedro stress. Maybe Phalaris too AND Poppy. Or ANY psychoactive plant really [/QUOTE]
Have u read the rig veda? I hope so otherwise u appear to just be obscurely name dropping hindu holy text... Havent read it myself but isnt is pretty much a bible that tells stories of the gods?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Yes psychoactive plants have been around for thousands of years, but back then people respected all forms of life. They took very good care of animals and plants and utilized every single bone and branch. You can't tell me they purposely abused plants centuries ago.


Did I tell you to read or to start assuming things straight out of your ass? Oh I said read? I thought so.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> "The Rig Veda" read it. And then read about Peyote and San Pedro stress. Maybe Phalaris too AND Poppy. Or ANY psychoactive plant really


Have u read the rig veda? I hope so otherwise u appear to just be obscurely name dropping hindu holy text... Havent read it myself but isnt is pretty much a bible that tells stories of the gods?[/QUOTE]
yes I have read the Rig VEda. If you want me to post a picture of my copy of it I will. Is that your ONLY argument. Ass-hat.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Have u read the rig veda? I hope so otherwise u appear to just be obscurely name dropping hindu holy text... Havent read it myself but isnt is pretty much a bible that tells stories of the gods?


yes I have read the Rig VEda. If you want me to post a picture of my copy of it I will. Is that your ONLY argument. Ass-hat.[/QUOTE]

where is the correlation? I can wait while you consult the dictionary*


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

The Rig Veda also talks about flying spaceships and airplanes thousands of years ago.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> yes I have read the Rig VEda. If you want me to post a picture of my copy of it I will. Is that your ONLY argument. Ass-hat.


where is the correlation? I can wait while you consult the dictionary*[/QUOTE]

Correlation between? Ass and Hat? The correlation is... YOU!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> The Rig Veda also talks about flying spaceships and airplanes thousands of years ago.


How does the ability to explain ships that fly as well as give names for each type of ship (such as "battle ship" or "carrier" or "scout"). AND don't forget the sheets of glass in the desert that they say could have only been created by nuclear blasts. How is India's documentation of all this, PROOF of it's "ignorance"?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How does the ability to explain ships that fly as well as give names for each type of ship (such as "battle ship" or "carrier" or "scout"). AND don't forget the sheets of glass in the desert that they say could have only been created by nuclear blasts. How is India's documentation of all this, PROOF of it's "ignorance"?


are you reading it in english???


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> are you reading it in english???


They didn't LITERALLY say like "battle ship" they had weird ancient names for them. But my point is they made the discrepancy.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2013)

[/QUOTE]
yes I have read the Rig VEda. If you want me to post a picture of my copy of it I will. Is that your ONLY argument. Ass-hat.[/QUOTE]
Dont start with me bro. I was being quite nice compared to when I called u illiterate... Even wished u happy bday. And then u go bringing all this negative shit... I have not read the rig veda but learned briefly about the vedas in history class, dont remember that text getting cited in any biology book i have ever seen tho... You want an argument besides me taking issue with the possible wrong citation of holy text fine... One question, where is that halogen?? Surely we would have noticed the boom in growth if u had utilized it...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

So shwaggy, are you planning on giving these warrior plants any nutrients, calmag, or other additives? Also, when is the HPS lamp supposed to arrive?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They didn't LITERALLY say like "battle ship" they had weird ancient names for them. But my point is they made the discrepancy.


Im not even going to dignify that with a response.


again, the correlation?


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How does the ability to explain ships that fly as well as give names for each type of ship (such as "battle ship" or "carrier" or "scout"). AND don't forget the sheets of glass in the desert that they say could have only been created by nuclear blasts. How is India's documentation of all this, PROOF of it's "ignorance"?


Just as credible as a bearded man in the sky I'm guessing.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

> I have not read the rig veda but learned briefly about the vedas in history class, dont remember that text getting cited in any biology book i have ever seen tho..


Yeah, have fun finding this knowledge in a biology book. And have fun learning about the REAL America via Public education courses. Yeah, let's just accept that NOW is the BEST and SMARTEST we've ever been. Even though the worlds largest super power is nothing more than a barbaric bully that wants dinosaur bones so it can make sure it's people stay enslaved. Yeah. There is NOTHING to be gained from ANYTHING but a textbook. you're right


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> > I have not read the rig veda but learned briefly about the vedas in history class, dont remember that text getting cited in any biology book i have ever seen tho..
> 
> 
> Yeah, have fun finding this knowledge in a biology book. And have fun learning about the REAL America via Public education courses. Yeah, let's just accept that NOW is the BEST and SMARTEST we've ever been. Even though the worlds largest super power is nothing more than a barbaric bully that wants dinosaur bones so it can make sure it's people stay enslaved. Yeah. There is NOTHING to be gained from ANYTHING but a textbook. you're right


Never said that. Books make a lot of the "breakthrouhs" that you have common knowledge to those of us who can read. Do take a pic of your rig veda... Bet its a book on tape, but way to take the romney runaway method with answering me bout the halo.... Should consider a career in politics instead of growing prob do better...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, have fun finding this knowledge in a biology book. And have fun learning about the REAL America via Public education courses. Yeah, let's just accept that NOW is the BEST and SMARTEST we've ever been. Even though the worlds largest super power is nothing more than a barbaric bully that wants dinosaur bones so it can make sure it's people stay enslaved. Yeah. There is NOTHING to be gained from ANYTHING but a textbook. you're right


What happened to the shwaggy that didnt loose his cool in the face of danger? Hed bat trolls away with a nonchalant  comment and keep on in. Have you had a rough week shwaggy or are you getting faded? All this yelling is hurting my ears


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy birthday shwaggy!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> What happened to the shwaggy that didnt loose his cool in the face of danger? Hed bat trolls away with a nonchalant  comment and keep on in. Have you had a rough week shwaggy or are you getting faded? All this yelling is hurting my ears


I just told him to go try reading? How is that not batting trolls away? If he comes back over and over I have to get more elaborate than just "Try reading".


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I just told him to go try reading? How is that not batting trolls away? If he comes back over and over I have to get more elaborate than just "Try reading".


So whatch get for your birthday?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> So whatch get for your birthday?


A few beers. We aren't REALLY celebrating it till next weekend. And my mom is gonna come through some time soon too.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> A few beers. We aren't REALLY celebrating it till next weekend. And my mom is gonna come through some time soon too.


How does she feel about the grow?


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

When are you going to pick up those faygo bottles lying around, at least keep them out of focus in the videos -_-
Btw none of those plants are indica dominant.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> How does she feel about the grow?


She' the one that took me to get my med card, she's cool with it. And she think's you guys are funny.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> When are you going to pick up those faygo bottles lying around, at least keep them out of focus in the videos -_-
> Btw none of those plants are indica dominant.


Says the guy that can tell gender by seedling


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> A few beers. We aren't REALLY celebrating it till next weekend. And my mom is gonna come through some time soon too.


You should ask her for some gardening lessons when shes down. Think she could grow danker dank than your dank dank dank?

i was also wondering when your going to get your sister to make an appearence on the finnshwaggy show? That would sky rocket veiws on the ol you tube account. Id watch the video three times a day  is she going to be your side kick? Are you going to get a side kick?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> You should ask her for some gardening lessons when shes down. Think she could grow danker dank than your dank dank dank?
> 
> i was also wondering when your going to get your sister to make an appearence on the finnshwaggy show? That would sky rocket veiws on the ol you tube account. Id watch the video three times a day  is she going to be your side kick? Are you going to get a side kick?


Get a hot side kick!!!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2013)

[/QUOTE]
I just told him to go try reading? How is that not batting trolls away? If he comes back over and over I have to get more elaborate than just "Try reading".[/QUOTE]
Hey fintard the meaning of troll is to post a ridiculous remark on a message board to disrupt the flow of conversation. That said you are trolling ur own thread not me... Still no reply on the halo and whats the eta of that hps.. Or did u decide the halo was enuf? We will c how fast ur temp and humidity dont effect anything theory blows up in your face. Not enuf points of ur failure to use the scientific theory in ur line of thinking to c u have failed? Let me know i can do this all day cus i bought the riu app on my phone just to keep up with this banter or i fall to far behind to want to read every post, which is vital in making u look stupid.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

I just want to know, who told you ashes contain nutrients? If anything it contains trace amounts of carbon that's it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> I just want to know, who told you ashes contain nutrients? If anything it contains trace amounts of carbon that's it.


He prob watched how high one too many times, I' d almost guarantee it.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> He prob watched how high one too many times, I' d almost guarantee it.


I think the jamaicans told him to do it  jamaicans pretty much know everything, oh and shiva.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Says the guy that can tell gender by seedling


about two weeks ago some seeds popped out of the ground by my friends back porch. two of them, in about 3 inches of gravel, right at the corner. we laughed about it and just left them there. It freezes every night, that spot gets maybe 4 hours of direct sunlight a day. I rained just before then, and snowed just after. the snow melted over a few days and its been nothing but sunny and overnight freezing since then. He hasnt messed with them at all. they are 8 inches tall now and putting out their first couple sets of branches..... so half the age and twice as far along. the leaves are just going from 5 to 7 fingers, nice deep dark green foliage.... outside, freezing, under a couple inches of gravel, no care or nurture at all, less light even. warmest it gets during the day is 60 degrees for maybe an hour and a half or so.

This was predicted in your holy book as well  just used different names yah know.

Now I tell my buddy about this grow and your theories and we have a good laugh about it.... he thought I was joking. he wanted me to tell you though, "poor guy, you gotta start somewhere. So once your plants die you can figure out where to start." < his words not mine, and he was being compassionate and serious. He had a twinkle in his eye and said "remember how you wanted to be Superman when you were little (TLD), well your pretty super, man."


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

How come you don't have saucers underneath those pots? You just let the water (correction: milk) drain into your carpet?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Finshaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Says the guy that can tell gender by seedling
> ...


 hate to be that guy but pics or it didnt happen... I just have a hard time believing it but i was as shocked to hear these plants were alive...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> How come you don't have saucers underneath those pots? You just let the water drain into your carpet?


Yeah, cant you hear it in his voice and speaking mannerisms?

I bet your mom does think we are funny. We think we are funny too, especially something so easy to make.... er.. have fun with.

Look, I could take you somewhat seriously and *try* to help you understand LST, and other simple methods that will help you succeed... but you have to humble yourself. And not to us, to those poor babies you have.

See.... to me growing is a lot like parenting... and man you need your kids taken away and to take some parenting classes..... cuz right now your going with the.... starve em, drown em in milk, suffocate em, and beat em senseless, get em close to death and keep them there it will make them stronger, form of parenting.... believing all along you can do this and they will grow up like dank ass awesome people that are well educated, mannered, and balanced individuals that fit in with the rest of society... Only better  < whoops didnt mean to talk about your mom like that.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2013)

Man that pissed me off..... ask him yourself- 

TMB[/QUOTE]
Dont take it personally if i hadnt said it someone else would... Who am i asking?? In your last post you refernece level headed?? Like i said dont take offense to me asking you to substantiate your claims on a farfetched comment. If you take offense to the phrase pics or it didnt happen might wanna find another site cus its about the only way people are gonna believe anything u say. I dont post pics and get called a liar because of it..


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

You said in your video you would be topping/FIMing them 2 days after transplant, if I'm correct its been 5 days. Is it because if you top them now there is nothing left but dead yellow leaves?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Man that pissed me off..... ask him yourself-
> 
> TMB


Dont take it personally if i hadnt said it someone else would... Who am i asking?? In your last post you refernece level headed?? Like i said dont take offense to me asking you to substantiate your claims on a farfetched comment. If you take offense to the phrase pics or it didnt happen might wanna find another site cus its about the only way people are gonna believe anything u say. I dont post pics and get called a liar because of it..[/QUOTE]

I HATE LIARS- Call me a liar and I will take it personally, especially if you havent checked into the person you are calling a liar. the month you joined this site I harvested plants that were flowered ouside from January on, documented on my outdoor journal on this site, pics and all. Snowed then too. You dont know who your talking to. Dec-January of 2008 I was posting pictures of plants that were out in the snow.

Maybe you should find a new site .

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/234676-theloadeddragons-2010-outdoor-10.html#post4070384

https://www.rollitup.org/support/599707-all-my-pics-gone.html


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

well hello finn wheres the updates


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2013)

[/QUOTE]
the month you joined this site I harvested plants that were flowered ouside from January on, documented on my outdoor journal on this site, pics and all. Snowed then too. You dont know who your talking to. Dec-January of 2008 I was posting pictures of plants that were out in the snow.

Maybe you should find a new site .[/QUOTE]
Cus my membership is totally relevant... Why you coming at me? all i asked was to c a pic of this plant that is surviving in less than favorable conditions... Ur hostility leads me only further to doubt these plants existence. If u have been a member for so long surely you have heard that phrase b4. 

You mistook my intentions apparently, I wasnt so much calling u out as i was more so intrigued in this fine specimine. I have read about plants growing in snow b4 but thriving is dif from surviving... Take a hit and try not to be so on edge...

Point me to where i called u directly a liar and u get zip of my finest sir. Dont take such offence to the phrase pics or it didnt happen. doesnt mean you r a liar just means ur a liar if u cant post pics for no reason...


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

delvite said:


> well hello finn wheres the updates


liked n found


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

the month you joined this site I harvested plants that were flowered ouside from January on, documented on my outdoor journal on this site, pics and all. Snowed then too. You dont know who your talking to. Dec-January of 2008 I was posting pictures of plants that were out in the snow.

Maybe you should find a new site .[/QUOTE]
Cus my membership is totally relevant... Why you coming at me? all i asked was to c a pic of this plant that is surviving in less than favorable conditions... Ur hostility leads me only further to doubt these plants existence. If u have been a member for so long surely you have heard that phrase b4. 

You mistook my intentions apparently, I wasnt so much calling u out as i was more so intrigued in this fine specimine. I have read about plants growing in snow b4 but thriving is dif from surviving... Take a hit and try not to be so on edge...[/QUOTE]

my bad. I didnt mean to come off that way. that hit did me some good .

There are pics there thats why I posted the links, I edited them in after i tracked down the post. Lost a bunch of my pics, also posted a link to that thread. I did mistake your intentions.

the plants do not do well in snow and ice and winter conditions at all, that was my point to begin with. Im not going to drive a half hour in the middle of the night to take pics at my friends house though. they arent my plants and once RIU is done restoring all my pics you can go to the posts and see for yourself.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

my bad. I didnt mean to come off that way. that hit did me some good .

There are pics there thats why I posted the links, I edited them in after i tracked down the post. Lost a bunch of my pics, also posted a link to that thread. I did mistake your intentions.

the plants do not do well in snow and ice and winter conditions at all, that was my point to begin with. Im not going to drive a half hour in the middle of the night to take pics at my friends house though. they arent my plants and once RIU is done restoring all my pics you can go to the posts and see for yourself.[/QUOTE]
Glad we came to an understanding, did not mean to offend but like u said that is less than prefferable conditions... Can not look at it now since im on my phone at work but def will peep it when i het home.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

a couple of weeks ago, none of the pictures I loaded from 2008 until recently showed up in my threads.... so I made the https://www.rollitup.org/support/599707-all-my-pics-gone.html thread. Since then they have been slowly showing back up, some I noticed are gone forever.


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

like pics? check out my journal


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

delvite said:


> like pics? check out my journal


nice flowers


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> nice flowers


 thanx dude, if only you could get a nose full of the aroma


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yea. Id bet that this grow goes down as the worst grow attempt in history. Lets get an update Shagged. Or they are DEAD, DEAD ILL TELL YEA!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Yea. Id bet that this grow goes down as the worst grow attempt in history. Lets get an update Shagged. Or they are DEAD, DEAD ILL TELL YEA!!


This is a pretty bad grow for sure but earlier today i was TRYING to help a newb that somehow cut the top off one of, if not the worst looking plants ive evaaaar seen and then glued.....oh ya, i said glued the top back on. I sincerly believe that buy this kids third grow that he will be blowing these shiva rape bait plants thatve been milk jizzed on and are growing cameltoe fungus right out of the water. If i were finns poor sprouts id just take my own life instead of waiting for the inevitable....


----------



## firelane (Jan 21, 2013)

There are better options, but certain ashes are good for plants. In the movie "Strain Hunters Malawi" the natives there use ashes to amend to soil and they say it contains nitrogen. Also I've heard that after the big wild fires, the soils are very fertile from the ash. But really, it seems like a technique that is outdated and should only be used as a last resort, like if you're stranded on an island with no access to good fertilizers.

Oh and Fin, when your Mom comes to wish you happy birthday, if you're good, maybe she'll throw you some birthday cash!!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Um potash...that's what your looking for?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 21, 2013)

can someone strip this guy of his MARIJUANA EXPERT label.?

it's undeserved and quite frankly dangerous.


----------



## firelane (Jan 21, 2013)

Good or not, people do use ash on their garden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZioOzSCiu4


----------



## dangledo (Jan 21, 2013)

he thinks his pot ashes are potash.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

firelane said:


> Good or not, people do use ash on their garden.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZioOzSCiu4


Yes people do and yes forests do benefit BUT they benefit cause nobody fertilizes the forest. He has nutes. What makes Fin special is he is doing it cause the elder weed in the ash teaches the seedlings lol. Then he adds milk to balance out the ash.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 21, 2013)

wasnt it cig ash?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Possibly "potashium"? maybe add some of that in flower...I think i heard that from a Real life Jamaican!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

This threads getting to be as exciting as watching paint dry, id say watching grass grow but grass grows faster than these doomed sprouts. Spammy talked so much shit about all these things he was going to do but wouldnt tell us what they were, promised us guest apperances, bikini sister shots, raining milk jizz. WTF man? I was going to propose you make a volcano that spews ashes onto the plants with a balloon and a funnel but i doubt youd have time for it now Mr. big celebrity and all. Explain why im here besides to read jokes please cause you havent even given us any details of the rest of the grow besides that your going to scortch them for a bit and get a hps in the mail one day. Your all growed up now spammy, time to get it together and grow some dank dank


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

firelane said:


> There are better options, but certain ashes are good for plants. In the movie "Strain Hunters Malawi" the natives there use ashes to amend to soil and they say it contains nitrogen. Also I've heard that after the big wild fires, the soils are very fertile from the ash. But really, it seems like a technique that is outdated and should only be used as a last resort, like if you're stranded on an island with no access to good fertilizers.
> 
> Oh and Fin, when your Mom comes to wish you happy birthday, if you're good, maybe she'll throw you some birthday cash!!


the process of fire restoration takes decades for the ashes to break down and return to the soil. even having burn piles you notice the spot you burn stays bare for quite a few years, nothing grows there.

I suggest he try this method though. Fire would be a hell of a stress test .


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

To be fair, Buck promised those pics...mommy and daughter bikini peeky..I want them harvested or dead...I cant take this slow torture...CIA Shaggy tactics are brutal...what do those poor plants know? .


Ninjabowler said:


> This threads getting to be as exciting as watching paint dry, id say watching grass grow but grass grows faster than these doomed sprouts. Spammy talked so much shit about all these things he was going to do but wouldnt tell us what they were, promised us guest apperances, bikini sister shots, raining milk jizz. WTF man? I was going to propose you make a volcano that spews ashes onto the plants with a balloon and a funnel but i doubt youd have time for it now Mr. big celebrity and all. Explain why im here besides to read jokes please cause you havent even given us any details of the rest of the grow besides that your going to scortch them for a bit and get a hps in the mail one day. Your all growed up now spammy, time to get it together and grow some dank dank


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> i was also wondering when your going to get your sister to make an appearence on the finnshwaggy show? That would sky rocket veiws on the ol you tube account. Id watch the video three times a day  is she going to be your side kick? Are you going to get a side kick?


My sister has already made appearances. I will share ONE video with you with her in it, to find more you have to watch videos yourself. And I don't know about a "Side Kick". But my little bros will be making Video game Cheat code videos. And I've got a friend that wants to do e-cig reviews. And there are a few good lookin girls from my home town who blog and shit, so I can probably get them on board eventually. So I may have some other "cast members" soon.[video=youtube;JKi0TlbnIsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKi0TlbnIsw[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> I just want to know, who told you ashes contain nutrients? If anything it contains trace amounts of carbon that's it.


If you actually go and READ why I am doing it, I explained it very well. If you don't feel like reading my thread, look up "Slash and Burn Technique"


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread again?? Great.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> You said in your video you would be topping/FIMing them 2 days after transplant, if I'm correct its been 5 days. Is it because if you top them now there is nothing left but dead yellow leaves?


No, because they are too small still. And there are much more than yellow leaves. Did you even see the last update, or are you TROLLING which is supposed to be not allowed here any more. Keep up with the updates, or shut your face  [video=youtube;dTVaPV9iKH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTVaPV9iKH8[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

dangledo said:


> he thinks his pot ashes are potash.


No, I am using Marijuana ashes on purpose. I am using the end of this plants life cycle (ash) to help the beginning (grow) be more fruitful.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> This threads getting to be as exciting as watching paint dry, id say watching grass grow but grass grows faster than these doomed sprouts. Spammy talked so much shit about all these things he was going to do but wouldnt tell us what they were, promised us guest apperances, bikini sister shots, raining milk jizz. WTF man? I was going to propose you make a volcano that spews ashes onto the plants with a balloon and a funnel but i doubt youd have time for it now Mr. big celebrity and all. Explain why im here besides to read jokes please cause you havent even given us any details of the rest of the grow besides that your going to scortch them for a bit and get a hps in the mail one day. Your all growed up now spammy, time to get it together and grow some dank dank


I already got the HPS and I AM growing Dank Dank. Just because I'm not telling you guys my next plans doesn't mean that I'm not doing shit any more. I wasn't even planning on letting you guys know this was a stress grow till the end. Remember that? I think you just need to "grow" some patience.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This thread again?? Great.


This guy again?? Great.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wjQdaPDdseY]http://youtu.be/wjQdaPDdseY[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This guy again?? Great.


Again? I don't remember being banned.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Again? I don't remember being banned.


When were you banned? How don't you remember it? And how did this subject even come up?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> When were you banned? How don't you remember it? And how did this subject even come up?


I don't get banned.

How was your time off? 

Haven't seen an "update" in a week, what do you got for us?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

What would you say the chance of all your females going hermie cause we all know stress causes it? I think you said it could happen but you would just have a bunch of seeds. Wouldn't that make your experiment a failure cause your trying to make hash and pollentated weed has a lower thc%? One more question.. How are you gonna run your ventilation for that 1000w?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

NEW UPDATE!!!! [video=youtube;7fg_Ar-ALnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fg_Ar-ALnY[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I don't get banned.
> 
> How was your time off?
> 
> Haven't seen an "update" in a week, what do you got for us?


Not "time off" I was "on" like 5 other sites. And was working on building my own personal .com


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> What would you say the chance of all your females going hermie cause we all know stress causes it?


If you watch my last grow I actually TRIED to make hermies. So I'd say with my track record there will be ZERO males and hermies in this grow. But I am HOPING for at least on of the two, so I can get a few seeds  I have also NEVER seen a male plant, and I have also NEVER bought clones (though I will later I this grow, I need 5 more plants) Let me worry about ventilation. I'm gonna get a fan and tubing and have it going out the window.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

What happened to the clear bin? Why'd you go small bins?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> What happened to the clear bin? Why'd you go small bins?


I told ya'll it was almost time for the first transplant, and now there is going to possibly be a second transplant as well. BUT there may be no second transplant if my friend gives me some plants he doesn't want because he has to move and doesn't want to take those in a move. So I'll see what's up with transplant #2 when I find out if he's gonna give me these beautiful girls


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I told ya'll it was almost time for the first transplant, and now there is going to possibly be a second transplant as well. BUT there may be no second transplant if my friend gives me some plants he doesn't want because he has to move and doesn't want to take those in a move. So I'll see what's up with transplant #2 when I find out if he's gonna give me these beautiful girls



You might have told us, but I rarely actually read what you type. Most of it is worthless chatter so I don't go into details and don't pay attention to most of your posts unless I ask questions myself.

So... Not much has changed... looks like the same bat time, same bat channel.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

am I on ignore by finkle twink shwagmaster poo doggy?

why would that be I wonder???


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> same bat time, same bat channel.


Bat time? Oh sit, Commissioner Gordon needs me? I gotta go


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> am I on ignore by finkle twink shwagmaster poo doggy?


No. I don't "technically" ignore people. I just do it for real


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Your posts keep breaking the quotes. Or maybe it's the other guy. I just am tired of talking with broken quotes that don't make any sense when you post them, so I stopped replying to whoever it was. But I forgot who it was.


----------



## stak (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE!!!! [video=youtube;7fg_Ar-ALnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fg_Ar-ALnY[/video]




Hey Fin let's compare our plants which are about the same age, mine was planted 12/23.




And I feel like mine might be growing a little slow.


----------



## RollUpMikey (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Fin...

On the Hermie topic... I recently pollinated one of my ladies with some hermie pollen a few ago and now the seeds are almost ready. Should I pick the best male, best female of the seeds... Then breed those seeds to back cross and make a stable strain. Do you have any other pointers Fin?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Stak has my vote. Clearly.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

your joking right? have you seen this guys work?


RollUpMikey said:


> Hey Fin...
> 
> On the Hermie topic... I recently pollinated one of my ladies with some hermie pollen a few ago and now the seeds are almost ready. Should I pick the best male, best female of the seeds... Then breed those seeds to back cross and make a stable strain. Do you have any other pointers Fin?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

RollUpMikey said:


> Hey Fin...
> 
> On the Hermie topic... I recently pollinated one of my ladies with some hermie pollen a few ago and now the seeds are almost ready. Should I pick the best male, best female of the seeds... Then breed those seeds to back cross and make a stable strain. Do you have any other pointers Fin?


Fin is probably the last guy you want to ask for pointers around here. We don't call him "thinbaggy" for no reason.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

RollUpMikey said:


> Hey Fin...
> 
> On the Hermie topic... I recently pollinated one of my ladies with some hermie pollen a few ago and now the seeds are almost ready. Should I pick the best male, best female of the seeds... Then breed those seeds to back cross and make a stable strain. Do you have any other pointers Fin?


Hermie pollen will only produce hermie seeds that grow into more hermie plants.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> RollUpMikey said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Fin...
> ...


Is this true? I thought it was just a higher percentage..


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

RollUpMikey said:


> Hey Fin...
> 
> On the Hermie topic... I recently pollinated one of my ladies with some hermie pollen a few ago and now the seeds are almost ready. Should I pick the best male, best female of the seeds... Then breed those seeds to back cross and make a stable strain. Do you have any other pointers Fin?


Yes, that is exactly what you need to do. Once you have your new plants, pollenate THEM. Then after harvest save your seeds and store them separated by the plant they came from. Then your FAVORITE buds are the ones you use the seeds of. ONLY grow the seeds from your favorite buds, and EVERY time only breed seeds that came from the same plant, the seeds HAVE to be brother and sister. What you are doing is "inbreeding" them, causing genetic mutations. But you are controlling those mutations by picking the ones you like


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Hermie pollen will only produce hermie seeds that grow into more hermie plants.


I bet you could break the cycle after a generation or two.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I am using Marijuana ashes on purpose. I am using the end of this plants life cycle (ash) to help the beginning (grow) be more fruitful.


Lol the end of a plant's life cycle is ripe fruit and seeds not ashes.
It takes _years_ after a fire before the ashes become beneficial to the soil.
Plants are not meant to be smoked and you are the perfect explanation why.
Carbon monoxide from smoke inhalation kills brain cells, even if the plant itself is harmless.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Check out the links in my sig. These are the main two threads I will be on (I will not create any more in the Hallucinogen or Grow Journal Section) unless they outgrow themselves. I will reply to other people's stuff in these sections and join new threads sometimes. But these two threads are where I will always reply at some point. So yeah. And check out Adventure Time, it's a new one  https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/614356-adventure-time-finshaggy.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Lol the end of a plant's life cycle is ripe fruit and seeds not ashes.
> It takes _years_ after a fire before the ashes become beneficial to the soil.
> Plants are not meant to be smoked and you are the perfect explenation why.
> Carbon monoxide from smoke inhalation kills brain cells, even if the plant itself is harmless.


Go read up on Slash and Burn and forest fires. When I tell you to READ I really mean READ. Not "Reply with some stupid remark as soon as possible"


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Lol the end of a plant's life cycle is ripe fruit and seeds not ashes.
> It takes _years_ after a fire before the ashes become beneficial to the soil.
> Plants are not meant to be smoked and you are the perfect explenation why.
> Carbon monoxide from smoke inhalation kills brain cells, even if the plant itself is harmless.


Maybe he has just been smoking too much of his own product (curdled milk, coco coir, "nutrients n shit" and peat) 

Dont forget everyone..... one mans hell is anothers heaven.... and one mans junk is anothers treasure....


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Go read up on Slash and Burn and forest fires. When I tell you to READ I really mean READ. Not "Reply with some stupid remark as soon as possible"


Why don't you go read up on meth addiction because that is the road you are heading down...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Go read up on Slash and Burn and forest fires. When I tell you to READ I really mean READ. Not "Reply with some stupid remark as soon as possible"


YOU READ- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slash-and-burn 

Although a solution for overpopulated tropical countries where subsistence agriculture may be the traditional method of sustaining many families, the consequences of slash-and-burn techniques for ecosystems are almost always destructive.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] This happens particularly as population densities increase, and as a result farming becomes more intensively practiced. This is because as demand for more land increases, the fallow period by necessity declines. * The principal vulnerability is the nutrient-poor soil*, pervasive in most tropical forests. When biomass is extracted even for one harvest of wood or charcoal, the residual soil value is heavily diminished for further growth of any type of vegetation. Sometimes there are several cycles of slash-and-burn within a few years time span; for example in eastern Madagascar the following scenario occurs commonly. The first wave might be cutting of all trees for wood use. A few years later, saplings are harvested to make charcoal, and within the next year the plot is burned to create a quick flush of nutrients for grass to feed the family zebu cattle. If adjacent plots are treated in a similar fashion, large-scale erosion will usually ensue, since there are no roots or temporary water storage in nearby canopies to arrest the surface runoff. Thus, any small remaining amounts of nutrients are washed away. The area is an example of desertification, and* no further growth of any type may arise for generations.*
The ecological ramifications of the above scenario are further magnified, because tropical forests are habitats for extremely biologically diverse ecosystems, typically containing large numbers of endemic and endangered species. Therefore, the role of slash-and-burn is significant in the current Holocene extinction.
Slash-and-char is an alternative that alleviates some of the negative ecological implications of traditional slash-and-burn techniques.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Why don't you go read up on meth addiction because that is the road you are heading down...


Cool So at least we know you're a troll. You're fine coming here to reply, but not willing to educate yourself on the subject at all.  CAN SOMEONE START DELETING THIS GUYS POSTS, YA'LL SAID NO MORE TROLLING RIGHT


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> YOU READ- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slash-and-burn


Read yourself, got this from YOUR post: "*for example in eastern Madagascar the following scenario occurs commonly. The first wave might be cutting of all trees for wood use. A few years later, saplings are harvested to make charcoal, and within the next year the plot is burned to create a quick flush of nutrients for grass*"


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Read yourself, got this from YOUR post: "*for example in eastern Madagascar the following scenario occurs commonly. The first wave might be cutting of all trees for wood use. A few years later, saplings are harvested to make charcoal, and within the next year the plot is burned to create a quick flush of nutrients for grass*"


Keyword "a few years later". So you plan on growing these plants for a few years? Cannabis is a annual plant unlike trees and the roots are much more sensitive to contaminants.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Cool So at least we know you're a troll. You're fine coming here to reply, but not willing to educate yourself on the subject at all.  CAN SOMEONE START DELETING THIS GUYS POSTS, YA'LL SAID NO MORE TROLLING RIGHT


That's not trolling, I care about plants and humans and I hate to see their potential go to waste. This thread is an example of both human and plant potential being wasted.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Read yourself, got this from YOUR post: "*for example in eastern Madagascar the following scenario occurs commonly. The first wave might be cutting of all trees for wood use. A few years later, saplings are harvested to make charcoal, and within the next year the plot is burned to create a quick flush of nutrients for grass*"


^^^ LOL ^^^ You cited a commercial agricultural technique that didnt work, and pick a little piece out of it in an ATTEMPT to justify your personal.... STRESS TRRAINING, lol

Hey Dip- 

My Dads Thesis was on fire science in relation to forestation "control Burning" - a practice that natives to the americas used for centuries (MY ANCESTORS DIPP), it was exacted as a horticultural Science you will Obviously Never Understand.

He is a Practicing Botanist by the way. I have sooo much respect for this guy..... he gets paid to travel the world and educate people about land management on large and small scale, and horticultural practices. Do you know what that is?

Why you try to argue with science, and what is KNOWN.... is beyond all of us.

Slash and Burn is NOT PRACTICED in the United States- Control Burning is.... they are both large scale forestation (deforestation) practices, that have hundreds of years of measured results.

Fire and ash are necessary parts of nature you dont understand.
This is bringing us into MY profession.... Horticulture, land management, forest RESTORATION and preservation, landscaping, tree service and care, gardening.... Horticulture consultation....

You work at a Mall right... minimum wage right. Dont ever have kids man.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

There are a few definitions of slash and burn. He's talking about a tribal thing where they burn an infertile plot of land and plant directly in the ashes. Once that crop is done they go to another plot and do it again while letting the burned one grow again naturally which takes a long time. They do this cause they don't have fertilizers like we do. Fins just doing it for show to look different and edgy. As far as the plant life cycle thing.. Fin believes that weed was put here for us to smoke so to him it is the end of a cycle. Just gotta enjoy this for what it is.. A show and a young kids need for attention. When he grows up he will look back at these times in his life and laugh.. I hope


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Keyword "a few years later". So you plan on growing these plants for a few years? Cannabis is a annual plant unlike trees and the roots are much more sensitive to contaminants.


actually is a deciduous perrenial.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> ^^^ LOL ^^^ You cited a commercial agricultural technique that didnt work, and pick a little piece out of it in an ATTEMPT to justify your personal.... STRESS TRRAINING, lol


That quote was directly from your quote


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> There are a few definitions of slash and burn. He's talking about a tribal thing where they burn an infertile plot of land and plant directly in the ashes


Exactly. If you read in to Slash and Burn and Forest Fires. there are amazing stories of amazing growth and quickly.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Read yourself, got this from YOUR post: "*for example in eastern Madagascar the following scenario occurs commonly. The first wave might be cutting of all trees for wood use. A few years later, saplings are harvested to make charcoal, and within the next year the plot is burned to create a quick flush of nutrients for grass*"


Read this shit, this is how it works^^^^. These farmers were even willing to waste season growing saplings JUST to make charcoal for a good slash and burn.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Im sure your talking about potashium!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Jodie Foster voice ^^^


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Read this shit, this is how it works^^^^. These farmers were even willing to waste season growing saplings JUST to make charcoal for a good slash and burn.


Do you even know what "create a quick flush of nutrients for grass" means?

None of those immediate results are cannabis. LOL- Again look up Correlation 

Did you know the only way to cultivate Redwoods is through forest fires?

I suppose your going to start Firing your cannabis seeds now LOL.

The charcoal is used in OTHER industries smart guy.

You took an IRRELEVANT portion of my quote and transposed it to TRY to get it to support your claim.

Epic Fail Mr. Alkaloid builder...


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

TBH I feel bad for the guy, he did say this was his first 18/6 grow after all, but only an idiot would turn down helpful advice from experienced growers and say he has centuries of knowledge to back up his claims.

You should show this thread to your mom so she can see what a great job she did at raising you.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Finshaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Read yourself, got this from YOUR post: "*for example in eastern Madagascar the following scenario occurs commonly. The first wave might be cutting of all trees for wood use. A few years later, saplings are harvested to make charcoal, and within the next year the plot is burned to create a quick flush of nutrients for grass*"
> ...


Yes but that is for large areas of land. You have bottled nutrients which are better than ashes. You dumping it on your soil isn't gonna benefit them but it isn't gonna hurt then either.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> actually is a deciduous perrenial.


Ok I may be wrong, at least I know when to admit it.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 21, 2013)

So, I watched the vid of your sister. She must have gotten the good stuff cause shes just a tad smarter then you shaggedfin...What other vids does she do?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Do you even know what "create a quick flush of nutrients for grass" means?
> 
> You took an IRRELEVANT portion of my quote and transposed it to TRY to get it to support your claim.


*1.* It means that they burn the field so that when they plant grass the depleted soil (depleted from the last two grows) has a BLAST of nutrients to grow the new grass with. So I am FLUSHING nutrients into my soil, and YOU are being a douche. *2. Why was there "irrelevant shit" in your post?  And it wasn't irrelevant. I was able to use it quite well to argue your point.*


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> TBH I feel bad for the guy, he did say this was his first 18/6 grow after all, but only an idiot would turn down helpful advice from experienced growers and say he has centuries of knowledge to back up his claims.
> 
> You should show this thread to your mom so she can see what a great job she did at raising you.


She knows about it. And so do ppl on FaceBook. They all know I know what I'm doing though and are just waiting for me to show ya'll up


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Yes but that is for large areas of land. You have bottled nutrients which are better than ashes. You dumping it on your soil isn't gonna benefit them but it isn't gonna hurt then either.


Ashes are ashes  It all has nutrients in it. You're grasping at straws now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Ok I may be wrong, at least I know when to admit it.


No you don't. You're wrong about A LOT of shit on this thread that you won't admit.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> She knows about it. And so do ppl on FaceBook. They all know I know what I'm doing though and are just waiting for me to show ya'll up


Show me up


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 21, 2013)

u steal the new pots from walmart?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Show me up


You just gotta wait. Plants take time. I'm not even flowering yet.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You just gotta wait. Plants take time. I'm not even flowering yet.


maybe never


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Ok I may be wrong, at least I know when to admit it.


thats the closest nutshell classification that I could close on for a general classification

Ruderalis for example- is annual.

Indian Landrace Sativas- deciduous perrenial

Asain Landrace Indicas- annual

Hybrids- any combination determined by inherent/dominant genetics and their adaptation to controlled environments- makine evergreen possible in the right conditions.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You just gotta wait. Plants take time. I'm not even flowering yet.


Do you want to do a side by side comparison?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Do you want to do a side by side comparison?


Are you making hash?


----------



## haight (Jan 21, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Again? I don't remember being banned.


In Shag's case, no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 21, 2013)

The only thing your making shaggedfin is a mess!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> *1.* It means that they burn the field so that when they plant grass the depleted soil (depleted from the last two grows) has a BLAST of nutrients to grow the new grass with. So I am FLUSHING nutrients into my soil, and YOU are being a douche. *2. Why was there "irrelevant shit" in your post?  And it wasn't irrelevant. I was able to use it quite well to argue your point.*


Your grasping at smoke screens every step of the way 

the flush... is removing the top layers of ash and inches of topsoil as the water erodes it away (lol accidentally wrote ass.... cuz I was thinking- Dumb ass haha ), it exposes a composted layer that contains seasoned grass seed which is ready to grow now without the canopy of trees blocking the sun, and the top layer of mulching soil decomposing over it suffocating and impacting the layer below, they sprout.
what follows is in the "article".

Only a FOOL would LATCH onto a wikipedia result posted by someone else to transpose it for their own mislead purposes.

the only irrelevant factor was your original deference to the practice, and claiming it was what you are doing. It was relevant to use it to discredit your claims . Im sure you wouldnt understand that either 

Many a people are learning from this thread I am sure, and are anxiously following. While entertained by your idiocracies.... (Brawndo has electrolytes  ) .... they are learning from the corrective information that otherwise wouldn't be posted because most of the other fellow members on this site have the common sense and Cognitive ability to comprehend what they read and experience


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but that is for large areas of land. You have bottled nutrients which are better than ashes. You dumping it on your soil isn't gonna benefit them but it isn't gonna hurt then either.
> ...


I'm sorry. I'm not really talking to you when I post. Its more for new growers who read your journal. I know you are going to do what you are going to do. You obviously don't follow the principals of K.I.S.S..


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Are you making hash?


I will be making bubble hash in a few weeks from the trim of my last 3 harvests, I have a few 5 gal bags I wan't to try out. I'll do a side by side comparison Blonde vs black


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I'm sorry. I'm not really talking to you when I post. Its more for new growers who read your journal. I know you are going to do what you are going to do. You obviously don't follow the principals of K.I.S.S..


I don't know what K.I.S.S. is unless you're talking about like Gene Simons and all them. But you're right, I'm going to do what I'm going to do. Because it's what people have been doing for thousands of years. And it works.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> I will be making bubble hash in a few weeks from the trim of my last 3 harvests, I have a few 5 gal bags I wan't to try out. I'll do a side by side comparison Blonde vs black


Ok. But gotta show pics of it being made or it doesn't count. I'm gonna have videos up. So now Kron and you have to post your hash here when you're done growing  Or when I'm done growing. Whatever comes first


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

Keep It Simple Stupid... KISS


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ok. But gotta show pics of it being made or it doesn't count. I'm gonna have videos up. So now Kron and you have to post your hash here when you're done growing  Or when I'm done growing. Whatever comes first


Ok will do, just don't make us wait 6 months for your results. daily updates are boring we want to see those buds!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Keep It Simple Stupid... KISS



I think he has it more like SKIS

Simply Keeping It Stupid


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ok. But gotta show pics of it being made or it doesn't count. I'm gonna have videos up. So now Kron and you have to post your hash here when you're done growing  Or when I'm done growing. Whatever comes first


A picture of hash.... What for??


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't know what K.I.S.S. is unless you're talking about like Gene Simons and all them. But you're right, I'm going to do what I'm going to do. Because it's what people have been doing for thousands of years. And it works.


 And A Revelation slams upon me, its real and close to home. 

Thats what we say about Lavenderstar now- with a big sigh beforehand, what a tragedy- "she is going to do what she is going to do."

It hasnt worked for her.... got her homeless, almost dead, lost her jobs, children, friends, all of her family...... because she failed to "get it". 

I think I should hook you up with her, your perfect for each other... Logic and Reason are like.... magic that you know exists and also know you could just never understand or use :/ 

^^^ very sad, it hurts


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Finshaggy said:
> 
> 
> > *1.* It means that they burn the field so that when they plant grass the depleted soil (depleted from the last two grows) has a BLAST of nutrients to grow the new grass with. So I am FLUSHING nutrients into my soil, and YOU are being a douche. *2. Why was there "irrelevant shit" in your post?  And it wasn't irrelevant. I was able to use it quite well to argue your point.*
> ...


Please oh please respond to this Fin. Thank you for posting intelligent stuff like this Dragon!


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> ok will do, just don't make us wait 6 months for your results. Daily updates are boring we want to see those buds!


good luck with that!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Ok will do, just don't make us wait 6 months for your results. daily updates are boring we want to see those buds!


4 months. And maybe like 3 now yeah? I'm not sure how long it's been. I stay in Kairos time, no Chronos for me. Some people know "Kairos Time" as "CPT".


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is going to be 10,000 pages by the time he even gets a set of leaves and shit. If they last that long.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> A picture of hash.... What for??


You don't remember. We're seeing who can make the best hash and get the most views? Or do you forfeit?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> This thread is going to be 10,000 pages by the time he even gets a set of leaves and shit. If they last that long.


They already have leaves, did you miss the update?


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 21, 2013)

You know what Shag. Why dont you PM me your address and Ill send you some good seeds, a bag of soil just cause I feel sorry for you...Id do that!


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They already have leaves, did you miss the update?


Come on bro, you realy arent that fucking stupid are you? I mean realy...Get the fuck outta the house man, breath some fresh air. Chase a butterfly, do something..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You don't remember. We're seeing who can make the best hash and get the most views? Or do you forfeit?


I already have a container full of it. I was waiting on you to produce something, like usual.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Flynn lets discuss your alternate ego "Aphrike" ?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Come on bro, . Chase a butterfly, do something..


bwahahahaha


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

im going to be making hash from this, buds and all






ill post up some picks should be about 2-3 weeks


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

How can you tell how good hash is by looking at pictures? It all pretty much looks the same. I'd rather see pictures of what made the hash like how frosty shit is and you are the king of views Fin. How about who gets more likes?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

and who gives a shit about views . . . .is yalls contest being done here at at idiot-tube


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> You know what Shag. Why dont you PM me your address and Ill send you some good seeds, a bag of soil just cause I feel sorry for you...Id do that!


I don't have PM just e-mail.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I already have a container full of it. I was waiting on you to produce something, like usual.


NO, it has to be from the grow you claimed you were starting like 2-3 weeks ago, remember you said I get a head start.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> How can you tell how good hash is by looking at pictures? It all pretty much looks the same. I'd rather see pictures of what made the hash like how frosty shit is and you are the king of views Fin. How about who gets more likes?


Then it becomes a popularity contest.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> How can you tell how good hash is by looking at pictures? It all pretty much looks the same. I'd rather see pictures of what made the hash like how frosty shit is and you are the king of views Fin. How about who gets more likes?


i didnt make this but . . . . . . . to answer your query . .. . .DUH , if it look right you can tell, this is FMB made by G.O.A.T


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NO, it has to be from the grow you claimed you were starting like 2-3 weeks ago, remember you said I get a head start.


Whatever you say dude. Hurry along now. You're already behind.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Flynn lets discuss your alternate ego "Aphrike" ?


 he told me about that shit.  That's my roommate for real. Ya'll are stupid. He's been reading the threads because I'm always on the computer typing and they asked what I was doing. I told them about the site and they read shit here sometimes.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

yall better step your game up . . .from that shitty black/brick crap full of leaf


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> im going to be making hash from this, buds and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't post them yet. have to be side by side with mine.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> yall better step your game up . . .from that shitty black/brick crap full of leaf


Who's "y'all"? I hope you aren't referring to me sir?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

i wonder if this will make good hash, glob anyone . . . .






grown by a third time grower, complete novice


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Then it becomes a popularity contest.


YOU said I get to make the rules AND you said that you could get more views than my scrawny shit EASY. I can probably find all the posts if you want. Remind me tonight and I'll do it if you want.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You can't post them yet. have to be side by side with mine.


What for? I see you sure have a lot of terms and stipulations to your claims. NO NO it's gotta be this way! or that way! or side by side! Give me a break.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

ya all your going to do is spam rollitup with your vids . . . to get views . . ..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> YOU said I get to make the rules AND you said that you could get more views than my scrawny shit EASY. I can probably find all the posts if you want. Remind me tonight and I'll do it if you want.


No, I specifically said you grow stuff that looks like chewed up tennis balls. I know exactly what I said. Look it up.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

how about no views no show, just send yalls shit in to get tested . . man up, the cannabinoids content will speak volumes


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i wonder if this will make good hash, glob anyone . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking yes.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

those plants were rootbound for a month


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> What for? I see you sure have a lot of terms and stipulations to your claims. NO NO it's gotta be this way! or that way! or side by side! Give me a break.


You agreed to this shit like two weeks ago. So you can get your panties out of a wad and chill. It's not a comparison if I don't have any to compare it to. And ya'lls WHOLE point is to compare it to me. And the Grow Journal section says to ask permission before posting in someones grow anyways.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> he told me about that shit.  That's my roommate for real. Ya'll are stupid. He's been reading the threads because I'm always on the computer typing and they asked what I was doing. I told them about the site and they read shit here sometimes.


So let me get this straight? you think Aphrike is your roommate? Ok Nuff said


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You agreed to this shit like two weeks ago. So you can get your panties out of a wad and chill. It's not a comparison if I don't have any to compare it to. And ya'lls WHOLE point is to compare it to me. And the Grow Journal section says to ask permission before posting in someones grow anyways.


I never saw a grow here in the first place. I thought it was just a random chat journal. I don't watch your videos or read half the stuff you type. I tried to, but, it was like watching sesame street all over again. YIP YIP YIP YIP YIP UHHHH HUUUHHH UUHHHHH HUUUUHHHH YIP YIP YIP YIP YIP UHHHHH HUH.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You don't remember. We're seeing who can make the best hash and get the most views? Or do you forfeit?


I don't care about views or rank or any of that nonsense. I'm only on this site for 2 reasons, to keep documentation of my plants as I learn and to offer/receive help from other growers. Some people just refuse to take advice it's called the crash-and-burn technique.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You don't remember. We're seeing who can make the best hash and get the most views? Or do you forfeit?


Views.... I think you should be disqualified from this part, as the "reason for viewing" should be considered. I have been PM'ing back and forth with someone today that has been reviewing my old outdoor threads this morning, to learn. from 2 years ago and longer. If you wish to remain competing in this category you would have to agree to multiply your views by .0001 

Posts.... compete for posts..... Quality of posts and info should be weighed if you "compete" for that.

hash.... You already lost in quantity. Period, no debate in that. Quality.... how the hell are you even going to be able to make hash? only logical way I can see is if you buy or are gifted trim or bud from some one, because at the rate your going, you wont have any of your own.

When you compete you dont get to be the judge... you get rated and judged by other people.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Sure will. dab me up...


Samwell Seed Well said:


> i wonder if this will make good hash, glob anyone . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

Samwell can you post that hash pic again? Didn't come through..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

If other people didnt post in this journal, you wouldnt have views..... just a different thread made to discuss/make fun of it :/


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Samwell can you post that hash pic again? Didn't come through..









i didnt make this, and what i make will not be this good . . . .but it is Full Melt Bubble hash and is some of the best i have ever seen, and i have some good stuff, that i dab but that stuff GOAT made is bomb


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm still inexperienced when it comes to making bubble, but only because these 5 gal bags need a ton of trim to get started. I really need to get a set of 1 gal bags.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> I'm only on this site for 2 reasons, to keep documentation of my plants as I learn and to offer/receive help from other growers. Some people just refuse to take advice it's called the crash-and-burn technique.


Ok, well you JUST got done saying you were gonna compare hash. So I'm sorry for assuming you wanted to compare hash


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ok, well you JUST got done saying you were gonna compare hash. So I'm sorry for assuming you wanted to compare hash


I'll still compare with you, I'll even do one better come to denver


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> If other people didnt post in this journal, you wouldnt have views..... just a different thread made to discuss/make fun of it :/


I'm saying they can't just start posting their grows and hash making and hash products here as if it were their grow journal unless I say they can. The Grow Journal says that you aren't supposed to post in other peoples unless they say you can. You can comment on my grow, but this isn't YA'LLs Grow Journals.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> I'll still compare with you, I'll even do one better come to denver


Alright. The views and shit was just something that me and Kron worked out weeks ago. Me and you are just comparing hash.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

No one opens up a thread (unless they already know its you, and know enough about you) thinking: "Im going to hate on this guy and debate everything he says, using his own info to make him look bad so other people dont follow his terrible advice/ideals."

I came into it like- who is this guy and what is all this BS about. Then I figured it out.

Saving face is hard Fin. Especially the way your going about it (does the opposite) 

I still want to respect you, and Im sure in time and with consistency other members will to (want to at least).

You can start earning it anytime you like, its not hard, and you know HOW you can do it already. 

Swallow your pride Fin- I do every breath I take, and in noticing every mistake I make. If I dont admit my wrongs and address them, I will never be right. If you offer up something tangible that exposes a wrong of mine, than I will readily admit it. I have been wrong many times, and will be many more. Usually its in my choices, and because of things I am not made aware of (like acting on others lies).

The most difficult person for me to admit being wrong to on this forum for me, was FDD. but I have done so on more than one occasion. I have learned from him as well.

GROW UP kid, you already lost.

Start a new game


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> No one opens up a thread (unless they already know its you, and know enough about you) thinking: "Im going to hate on this guy and debate everything he says, using his own info to make him look bad so other people dont follow his terrible advice/ideals."


Maybe YOU wouldn't hate on me like that. But there are people that have been stalking me for a year that do that shit all the time. And the ONLY reason anyone is talking shit here is because THEY all gang up here, then invited other people to join in. It's al trolling. Look at my old grows, there was NONE of this and they were WAY cheaper grows. Ya'll are trippin because you see everyone else trippin. Simple as that.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

and more than half of us have stood by and tried to impart knowledge or experience and your most common reaction is to call us a dunce with your emoticon army

you get what you give fin, you treat others like they are dullards cause they treat you like one, someone who makes mistakes and does actions that can be described by others as dumb, is not dumb but stupid is as stupid does and a simple change is all it takes, no one is going to beat you into the ground but UB about being so stubborn, and who cares , he is just a person with a point of view, wrong or right 


learn from your mistakes is the best advice you can have right now, but you have to know you have made mistakes first

their is a crutial step not being taken, self reflection and change . . figure it out homie you are still young


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> I'll still compare with you, I'll even do one better come to denver


my neighbor has been helping her adult daughter move to aurora. my neighbor has cancer and i am her caregiver, she always brings meds with her out there.

she tells me that i'm known in club 64 in aurora as 'oregon fire' or 'oregon novocaine'.

i highly encourage failspammy to stop in and ask next time he's in that neck of the woods.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and more than half of us have stood by and tried to impart knowledge or experience and your most common reaction is to call us a dunce with your emoticon army
> 
> you get what you give fin, you treat others like they are dullards cause they treat you like one
> 
> ...


 It's not a fair exchange like you think. The MAIN troll Uncle Buck comes from me posting about a book written by Abbie Hoffman, that was my first "trolly" experience wit Buck and is where he started stalking me. I was never a dick to him. Same with GreenHorn. He just saw me come to the grow section and started talking shit and said "I'm gonna get you to the top of the Google ranks". NONE of this happened because I was a dick. I have only been a dick to TROLLS like you, Buck, SamWell and MANY others.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

I would very much like to review your previous grows. Please post links.

I set trends, I dont follow them (unless its practical, and trolling is not practical). No one invited me here but YOU (in creating the thread), I was drawn in by curiosity regarding all the traffic. You TROLL your Own thread, as the definition has already been presented in your thread (read back to review it).... MOST of us are just correcting you with tangible verifiable data, and then expressing our frustration at your ineptitude and insufferable attitude. 

The trolling that is occurring on your thread and against you, was earned by you..... just like my reputations and respect were earned by me (just like the other members)

The same posters posted in my threads. Offered info and advice, and I learned from them as they learned from me. Only person that trolled me was FDD (to wit), and thats because of my moral distinctions, and his failure to understand them, and ME, as a person.

If you persist with your current approach, please change your handle to "FailedLogic." as it would be more appropriate, 

EDIT: I am now a part of THEY


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

go re read this thread Fin, many have came to your rescue only to have a complete understanding of why you are a self promoting victim, victimizing yourself for google rank, for money ,then crying when you dont want any more . . . . . .we have all tried to help you grow. your not here to grow , you are here to garner views and google rank

and the more i see the more i understand that you dont care, you just want views to boost your google rating, juts another trend jumper trying to profit on this amazing plant, with zero respect for the craft of horticulture


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my neighbor has been helping her adult daughter move to aurora. my neighbor has cancer and i am her caregiver, she always brings meds with her out there.
> 
> she tells me that i'm known in club 64 in aurora as 'oregon fire' or 'oregon novocaine'.
> 
> i highly encourage failspammy to stop in and ask next time he's in that neck of the woods.


I grew up in aurora I love it there I'll be moving back soon. I used to watch movies at century 16 theatres before the whole James Holmes BS happened.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

I was the first person to post on your first journal for these. I even remember being called your sockpuppet at one time after defending you. Then the more good advice I saw given to you and shot down with phrases like "they are fine" and "look at my Marijuana Expert status" I realized why you were trolled. Now its just like reading the funnies in the paper..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's not a fair exchange like you think. The MAIN troll Uncle Buck comes from me posting about a book written by Abbie Hoffman, that was my first "trolly" experience wit Buck and is where he started stalking me. I was never a dick to him. Same with GreenHorn. He just saw me come to the grow section and started talking shit and said "I'm gonna get you to the top of the Google ranks". NONE of this happened because I was a dick. I have only been a dick to TROLLS like you, Buck, SamWell and MANY others.


i was perfectly nice to you back then and it is there for anyone to see. i removed the part you posted about how to steal and shoplift from people because it was violative of the site rules and reflects badly on us all.

we are NOT a community of thieves, and i was not going to tolerate you advocating thievery and shoplifting. no exceptions for walmart, either.

thieves and those who advocate stealing are the scum of the earth.

now, as far as your grow goes, may i maker a suggestion? how about an update video of you watering with 5 hour energy. water 3 plants with 5 hour energy, and the other three with just plain water. do another update video 5 hours later so we can all see the difference. this is supposed to be an experimental/stress grow, correct?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i was perfectly nice to you back then and it is there for anyone to see. i removed the part you posted about how to steal and shoplift from people because it was violative of the site rules and reflects badly on us all.


Yeah, but I DIDN'T write that. Abbie Hoffman did. So you deleted it and proceeded to call me a "thief" and stalk me for the next... Close to 2 years now almost yeah? Like 4-6 more months.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

So hey Buck how's it going? Care to update us on yours?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, but I DIDN'T write that. Abbie Hoffman did. So you deleted it and proceeded to call me a "thief" and stalk me for the next... Close to 2 years now almost yeah? Like 4-6 more months.


you posted it. it's available in a million places if anyone wants to look it up.

and yes, you told people to "steal stuff from walmart". it wasn't just hoffman, YOU DIRECTLY ADVOCATED SHOPLIFTING.

we are NOT a community of thieves. thieves are the scum of the earth, down there with pedos.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> I grew up in aurora I love it there I'll be moving back soon. I used to watch movies at century 16 theatres before the whole James Holmes BS happened.


James Holmes? The guy with a 14 inch dong?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> So hey Buck how's it going? Care to update us on yours?


not much brewing, one more harvest and transplant to go and then i'm sitting around for a month or two all over again.

i'm only here to offer advice on spammy's grow now, i like the 5 hour energy idea. or powerade or something like that. this is supposed to be an experimental/stress grow after all, might as well do some experimenting with different stressors, right?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

stealing is a no no , but i let karma deal with it


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not much brewing, one more harvest and transplant to go and then i'm sitting around for a month or two all over again.
> 
> i'm only here to offer advice on spammy's grow now, i like the 5 hour energy idea. or powerade or something like that. this is supposed to be an experimental/stress grow after all, might as well do some experimenting with different stressors, right?


Give them some red bull i heard it will give them wings.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

did he really ask if giving his plants Gatorade was ok . .. . or did he just do it


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Give them some red bull i heard it will give them wings.


he has 6 plants, so he could leave 1 as a control, and do 5 products, one on each of the others: 5 hour energy, red bull, powerade, gatorade, and milk. see which one gets the best results.

i once watered a clone with beer and she took off like crazy!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

I need to start my journal one of these days.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Most rigorous growth happens after Darkness or night. Plus plants flower based on the lack of sunlight. So it may work, mostly a half brained theory


pigment reaction to light stimulus causes flowering


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Give them some red bull i heard it will give them wings.


he wouldnt do that! they would fly away and go ANYWHERE else lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

1 1/2 year Old little girl outgrows Finshaggy!  the Real Greenthumb 

[youtube]MwKVg108-Yc[/youtube]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I would very much like to review your previous grows. Please post links.


First indoor Grow: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476002-finshaggys-first-indoor-shiva.html Second indoor grow: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/486893-finshaggys2nd-indoor-shiva-clones-unknown.html


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> First indoor Grow: http://rollitup.org/grow-journals/476002-finshaggys-first-indoor-shiva.html Second indoor grow: http://rollitup.org/grow-journals/486893-finshaggys2nd-indoor-shiva-clones-unknown.html


Not bad at all for a cfl grow, it just makes me wonder why go through all this trouble wasting time and electricity on an experimental grow when your plants can be using that precious energy producing buds.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

well my fervent participation in this thread is done for now.

Fin.... PM me when you get real about what your doing and come out of your inner debacle.

Your grows are getting worse in a reverse matriculation fashion.....


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> well my fervent participation in this thread is done for now.
> 
> Fin.... PM me when you get real about what your doing and come out of your inner debacle.
> 
> Your grows are getting worse in a reverse matriculation fashion.....


Me too, I'm off. And Finn u don't have pm me. Wish I could of been more help.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Not bad at all for a cfl grow, it just makes me wonder why go through all this trouble wasting time and electricity on an experimental grow when your plants can be using that precious energy producing buds.


That's what you are not understanding. This WILL help them focus on the buds. The rough treatment of the roots will make the roots stronger which directly leads to better bud growth. Plus the nitrogen in the ash will seep into the soil and help when flowering comes around (in just a few weeks). Plus, when flower starts and I start the REAL stress training. The harsh treatment will make the plant think it might die at some point, so it will make the best buds it can to try to get pollinated before that happens so that it can continue on for another generation. The HARSHER (to a certain extent) the plant is treated the BETTER it will be. As long as it recovers it will be BETTER than it would have been without that experience in its life. JUST like super cropping. JUST like FIMing. ALL that shit. I'm just using less well known techniques, that doesn't make them bad techniques. You guys just don't understand what's going on.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Fin.... PM me


I don't have PM's.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't have PM's.


Your theory has been explored very thoroughly, scientifically, its well documented and has been for centuries.

We understand much better than you do, indeed.

there is a minute amount of credibility in what you are putting out, not enough to justify any of this. it is an inner debacle that has been building and long time coming.

You must hit bottom though, build a foundation and begin again.

There is a reason its called LST- Low Stress Training.

How is it you dont have private messaging? doesnt matter.... plenty of other methods for contact. Good Luck.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Your theory has been explored very thoroughly, scientifically, its well documented and has been for centuries.


And it works like a charm  The only difference between now and then is that we can grow indoors, we know how genetics work, so we can breed better instead of just doing it by testing the buds and breeding the "best" ones by opinion. You guys are all just label whores that only know what you tell each other, and don't know shit about anything else.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's what you are not understanding. This WILL help them focus on the buds. The rough treatment of the roots will make the roots stronger which directly leads to better bud growth. Plus the nitrogen in the ash will seep into the soil and help when flowering comes around (in just a few weeks). Plus, when flower starts and I start the REAL stress training. The harsh treatment will make the plant think it might die at some point, so it will make the best buds it can to try to get pollinated before that happens so that it can continue on for another generation. The HARSHER (to a certain extent) the plant is treated the BETTER it will be. As long as it recovers it will be BETTER than it would have been without that experience in its life. JUST like super cropping. JUST like FIMing. ALL that shit. I'm just using less well known techniques, that doesn't make them bad techniques. You guys just don't understand what's going on.


Most of what you said is completely inaccurate, rough treatment of roots will cause pH lockout and rotting, and the only thing it leads to are deficiencies and fungus and eventually death. Roots are very sensitive to light, water, air and other environmental factors. Stress training is done above ground (once the plant is mature enough) not below the soil.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Most of what you said is completely inaccurate, rough treatment of roots will cause pH lockout and rotting, and the only thing it leads to are deficiencies and fungus and eventually death. Roots are very sensitive to light, water, air and other environmental factors. Stress training is done above ground not below the soil.


ALL of what you said is completely inaccurate. If you would have read what I am doing you would know that there is no potential for Ph lockout or rotting the way I am doing this. I will go ahead an TELL you since you seem to be to ignorant to go back and find this info yourself. I stressed the roots by NOT watering, so they dry out. NEXT I pulled them out of their old container sloppily, severing some roots, and causing more stress. The Milk and Ash is not stress and the milk was diluted and is not rotting. NOTHING I am doing is causing Ph lockout or rot,. So READ BEFORE YOU POST.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

In reality your soil and pots have horrible drainage it looks like mud so there is a very large chance of root rot. Not to mention the milk curdling as we speak.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Actually your soil and pots have horrible drainage it looks like mud so there is a very large chance of root rot. Not to mention the milk curdling as we speak.


 I JUST watered  Most of the time this soil is crispy and dry  Maybe watch more than one video AND do a little reading before posting here. You keep saying things that are easily accessible ALL over this thread.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I JUST watered  Most of the time this soil is crispy and dry  Maybe watch more than one video AND do a little reading before posting here. You keep saying things that are easily accessible ALL over this thread.


Your soil always looks wet that's how I know its shit. I watched more than one video.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2013)

have you noticed any green mold on the surface fin?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Please help Shaggy! Something is wrong with this bud?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's what you are not understanding. This WILL help them focus on the buds. The rough treatment of the roots will make the roots stronger which directly leads to better bud growth. Plus the nitrogen in the ash will seep into the soil and help when flowering comes around (in just a few weeks). Plus, when flower starts and I start the REAL stress training. The harsh treatment will make the plant think it might die at some point, so it will make the best buds it can to try to get pollinated before that happens so that it can continue on for another generation. The HARSHER (to a certain extent) the plant is treated the BETTER it will be. As long as it recovers it will be BETTER than it would have been without that experience in its life. JUST like super cropping. JUST like FIMing. ALL that shit. I'm just using less well known techniques, that doesn't make them bad techniques. You guys just don't understand what's going on.


ok i think i understand better now..this...(milk).plus this....(halogen).equals this...(dank dank)


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Fin,

If you had $200 and didn't need to buy weed with it or nutrients or anything, What would you buy with it?

I have $200 I can spend on anything and wanted some advice on what I should buy... I bought a kief box last night but now I'm out of ideas



Also, Don't you think it would help your plants grow to go ahead and add the HPS now instead of later? I understand wanting to create the autumn sun and all but more lights can only help. 

When are you using the Halogen?


----------



## haight (Jan 21, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Hey Fin,
> 
> If you had $200 and didn't need to buy weed with it or nutrients or anything, What would you buy with it?
> 
> I have $200 I can spend on anything and wanted some advice on what I should buy...


Buy a clue?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

haight said:


> Buy a clue?


There isn't enough monopoly money in the world for that to happen.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Hey Fin,
> 
> If you had $200 and didn't need to buy weed with it or nutrients or anything, What would you buy with it?
> 
> ...


I need fans for the HPS. And I will use the halogen when the other light allows room for the halogen to shine in from a distance.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Buy seeds. And look into RCs, not Cannabinoids though. Bud is way better than those.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 21, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Hey Fin,
> 
> If you had $200 and didn't need to buy weed with it or nutrients or anything, What would you buy with it?
> 
> ...


200, are you kidding? He woulda retired $100 ago with baller status.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I need fans for the HPS. And I will use the halogen when the other light allows room for the halogen to shine in from a distance.


Why do you strike me as the kinda guy that's gonna fire up the 1k without telling you're roomies, while you steal their beer.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Why do you strike me as the kinda guy that's gonna fire up the 1k without telling you're roomies, while you steal their beer.


You think two stoners don't know what's going on in my closet  It's not jut my grow.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I was just looking at random meme's, and this one made NO sense to me. Maybe one of you trolls can help shine some light for me. Who is "Brandon Chesson"?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 21, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Samwell can you post that hash pic again? Didn't come through..


Awww i still can't see, it... I wanna see the pretty picture x(


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You think two stoners don't know what's going on in my closet  It's not jut my grow.


Are they prepared for the disappointment?


----------



## TheDocGrowsChronic (Jan 21, 2013)

...Shinfaggy...


----------



## Chronikool (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow....whats going on here?!

Where is the ring master of this? Oh yes...i spot him!  

Do you think you are on scheudle with these plants Fin?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

TheDocGrowsChronic said:


> ...Shinfaggy...


Why even post this? What do you expect to happen?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Chronikool said:


> Wow....whats going on here?!
> 
> Where is the ring master of this? Oh yes...i spot him!
> 
> Do you think you are on scheudle with these plants Fin?


Yeah they are doing fine.  They are going to be amazing  Early April is expected harvest time.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah they are doing fine.  They are going to be amazing  Early April is expected harvest time.


I will have harvested 3 times by then. Perpetual harvesting is where it's at, I thought you were all about saving money but you are doing the exact opposite.
Nice ninja turtle pajamas btw.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah they are doing fine.  They are going to be amazing  Early April is expected harvest time.


in the time it will have taken you to get these from seed to harvest, i will have done two full 24 plant harvests, taken over 200 clones, and be in position to lap you all over again. you sure you don't want some real advice?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

TheDocGrowsChronic said:


> ...Shinfaggy...


At least get creative if your gonna try and insult the guy, I mean he gets some of the best shit thrown at him...Shinfaggy? Its not even clever sorry also it makes no sense...


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Thinbaggy is my favorite, funnny becuz true.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

UB and Majek are right dude...enough is enough...My seeds i planted 5 days ago are gonna be bigger than your sprouts next week...the ones I planted 2 weeks before you started this are 2 1/2 ft tall and are ready for flower, I literally have to slow growth...Start something new and grow it out normal...Then maybe you can catch a break...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Thinbaggy is my favorite, funnny becuz true.


Thank you...came to me in a dream


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you sure you don't want some real advice?


I don't need advice. I need $


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Thinbaggy is my favorite, funnny becuz true.


At least you had a complete sentence, and something to back up the statement at the BEGINNING of your sentence, instead of just a random statement with no sentence like the other guy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I was just looking at random meme's, and this one made NO sense to me. Maybe one of you trolls can help shine some light for me. Who is "Brandon Chesson"?


No one can help me figure out who Brandon Chesson is though?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh he touched your peepee
..thats who he is


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't need advice. I need $


if you followed some of our advice, you'd have plenty of money coming in soon enough. you need to spend money to make money though, and i know how you hate shopping lists.

have you been stealing beers again tonight? i'm getting the 'spammy is beer buzzed' vibe again tonight.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't need advice. I need $


It's not about money or materials, we all know great bud can be grown with very few supplies but it takes the willingness to make mistakes and learn from them.
I've made plenty of mistakes and killed a few plants along the way but I'm always open-minded to advice and critisism because it helps me learn.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

majek said:


> Thinbaggy is my favorite, funnny becuz true.


I like shitbaggy cause it true also, and i think i made it up  

finn you make me smile every day. Thank you


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Did your story time thread get deleted?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm getting the 'spammy is beer buzzed' vibe again tonight.


Nope just high.


----------



## majek (Jan 21, 2013)

What's yellow and brown with spots all over? Finshaggy's bean sprouts!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey spammy, some floweres dropped this off at my door. Said it was for you, i didnt get it but i figured maybe you would...any idea?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

Why didn't you help me diagnose my bud flynn?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

chewberto said:


> flynn?


Did anyone else see Breaking Bad? That is a bad ass show. I never watched it because I thought it was just going to be about a bunch of people smoking meth. But someone told me that's not what it was, then I watched it on Netflix and it was AMAZING. Love that show.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 22, 2013)

You finally caught that huh, Flynn?


----------



## 420mon (Jan 22, 2013)

This thread is closed, thanks.......Love Mon


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

420mon said:


> This thread is closed, thanks.......Love Mon


No it's not...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No it's not...


I vote to close this thread again.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I vote to close this thread again.


Well the grows not over yet so


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

420mon said:


> This thread is closed, thanks.......Love Mon





Krondizzel said:


> I vote to close this thread again.


was talking to a mod earlier about having the threads closed n locked and the handle permanently banned....

every one deserves a fresh start 

*someone start a poll for it*.... I cant, said I wouldnt....

doesnt mean some one else cant  see what we can do anyways 

send me a link if you do.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> was talking to a mod earlier about having the threads closed n locked and the handle permanently banned....
> 
> every one deserves a fresh start
> 
> ...


How bout you all just stop trolling.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 22, 2013)

Now lets not be so hasty to boot him just yet. I still have faith with all the beast like root growth these have seen they will soon uproot themselves and mutiny lol. probly best not leave any sharp objects lieing around the grow room since the plants outnumber you and your roomates 2:1


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm saying they can't just start posting their grows and hash making and hash products here as if it were their grow journal unless I say they can. The Grow Journal says that you aren't supposed to post in other peoples unless they say you can. You can comment on my grow, but this isn't YA'LLs Grow Journals.


 dude this is again...one of THEE most pathetic things ive read on this forum, ive been here for over 5 yrs dude....youve topped out again my friend, this thread is a straight up trainwreckat this point...lol.... you dont own this thread, this isnt YOUR thread my friend, this is rollitup's thread on the rollitup FORUM...remember what a forum is? a community, you should look that word up, community and see what it REALLY means.


im frankly surprised this community has tolerated this nonsense for this long, dont feed the trolls people.

im out.
p


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

Krondizzel owns this thread.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Krondizzel owns this thread.


AGREED. 6am +rep


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> AGREED. 6am +rep


6am rep? its 2:23 alaska time.. Where you at??


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

You must be the Arkansas night hehehehheheh


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> AGREED. 6am +rep


I don't see your rep... Lies!!! all lies!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyway, Back to the krondizzel show. Finshaggy, you're fired. Trump style.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 22, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Krondizzel again.



boo upper ny. not from the south. its dirtty


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to aknight3 again.*

Nuff said. Sounds like we are on the same level. I'll rep you once I catch up. I've been busy rep slappin Greenhorn lol

btw, how do I have 400 more posts than you knight? You're slackin


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 22, 2013)

iforget to rep for long periods of time, hence my dilemma


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> iforget to rep for long periods of time, hence my dilemma


I don't. I rep the right people. Some people deserve more rep. Like potpimp, just repped him into the 100+ club.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

this bong toke is for you aknight. Some finnnnne L.A. confidential  oh.... and some Alaskan amber ale


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 22, 2013)

Im about to get the LA con...she looks amazing


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Im about to get the LA con...she looks amazing


I never saw it. I just smoked the poor girl.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

Krondizzel vs. Thinbaggy. I'm gonna have to flex my muscle here.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 22, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Im about to get the LA con...she looks amazing


 i had it once, true ''knock out'' weed, my favorite...if i had some la here i would be asleep...in the garden of my mind..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i had it once, true ''knock out'' weed, my favorite...if i had some la here i would be asleep...in the garden of my mind..


Too bad youre in the bush


----------



## TheDocGrowsChronic (Jan 22, 2013)

LMAO ShinFaggy... come here you


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 22, 2013)

TheDocGrowsChronic said:


> LMAO ShinFaggy... come here you


fimfamfemspaman


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 22, 2013)

When i start it i'll let ya'll know...my gavita should do nice


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Lets get back on topic here. This is about a monster grow of dank dank not random strains you've tried.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 22, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> When i start it i'll let ya'll know...my gavita should do nice


chrome dome bulb?


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 22, 2013)

flightschool said:


> hey guys,
> 
> lets get back on topic here. This is about a monster grow of dank dank not random strains you've tried.


lololololol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

NEW UPDATE!!! [video=youtube;OYgBUwsKO1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYgBUwsKO1Y[/video]


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 22, 2013)

dangledo said:


> chrome dome bulb?


This is the Gavita pro DE that im gonna get. http://www.google.com/shopping/product/6480496602305956404?hl=en&biw=320&bih=241&q=1000 watt gavita pro de&oq=1000+watt+gavita+pro+de&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.3...36340.37777.0.41140.3.3.0.0.0.0.103.253.2j1.3.0...0.0...1ac.1.2Vc6VgyZVKg&sa=X&ei=Nfb-UJW7A-aLjALesIDQDg&ved=0CEUQ8wIwAA#hsec:overview


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE!!! [video=youtube;OYgBUwsKO1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYgBUwsKO1Y[/video]


Finally some new growth man, congrats. How many transplants you gonna do?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE!!! [video=youtube;OYgBUwsKO1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYgBUwsKO1Y[/video]


I like the one at 0:08, it basically grew a lot.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 22, 2013)

looking much better

see they dont have to be yellow


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Finally some new growth man, congrats. How many transplants you gonna do?


Maybe one more. Maybe not. Not sure, depends on funds. Gotta get some clones too...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

They grew cuz he threw them in the right damn type of pot instead of that broken ass campfire thing he was trying to pull off.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 22, 2013)

More tourching Finn, thats why they grew bro...Do IT, and film it!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 22, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> This is the Gavita pro DE that im gonna get. http://www.google.com/shopping/product/6480496602305956404?hl=en&biw=320&bih=241&q=1000 watt gavita pro de&oq=1000+watt+gavita+pro+de&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.3...36340.37777.0.41140.3.3.0.0.0.0.103.253.2j1.3.0...0.0...1ac.1.2Vc6VgyZVKg&sa=X&ei=Nfb-UJW7A-aLjALesIDQDg&ved=0CEUQ8wIwAA#hsec:overview


You have any experience with that Gavita? My micromole is badass and made with gavita tech so I've been interested.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> More tourching Finn, thats why they grew bro...Do IT, and film it!


They will be "tortured" more. Don't worry.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

Went to a dispensary called "The Parm". Got some "Durban Poison". Pictures soon, as well as a smoke review.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 22, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> This is the Gavita pro DE that im gonna get. http://www.google.com/shopping/product/6480496602305956404?hl=en&biw=320&bih=241&q=1000 watt gavita pro de&oq=10I'm00+watt+gavita+pro+de&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.3...36340.37777.0.41140.3.3.0.0.0.0.103.253.2j1.3.0...0.0...1ac.1.2Vc6VgyZVKg&sa=X&ei=Nfb-UJW7A-aLjALesIDQDg&ved=0CEUQ8wIwAA#hsec:overview


Im just not sure how u cool that? And it looks like its a bulb and reflector sticking straight out the side of my ballast.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Went to a dispensary called "The Parm". Got some "Durban Poison". Pictures soon, as well as a smoke review.


How about a joke report instead?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Went to a dispensary called "The Parm". Got some "Durban Poison". Pictures soon, as well as a smoke review.


Its odd such a cannanis savant as yourself would put the kingdaddy of landrace strains in quotes.... We all know what it is tar tar.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 22, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Im just not sure how u cool that? And it looks like its a bulb and reflector sticking straight out the side of my ballast.





CannabisCorps said:


> You have any experience with that Gavita? My micromole is badass and made with gavita tech so I've been interested.


It is a self cool system as far as i know...believe for the price its worth it. You probably can't get a better light IMO


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Went to a dispensary called "The Parm". Got some "Durban Poison". Pictures soon, as well as a smoke review.


U blew it brosef, shoulda blown your wad on quality clomes


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 22, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> It is a self cool system as far as i know...believe for the price its worth it. You probably can't get a better light IMO


I agree on the quality, its legit, but i got mine with a raptor hood and digilux for abt the same $......


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Went to a dispensary called "The Parm". Got some "Durban Poison". Pictures soon, as well as a smoke review.





CannabisCorps said:


> Its odd such a cannanis savant as yourself would put the kingdaddy of landrace strains in quotes.... We all know what it is tar tar.


Shit, I just realized I made a mistake it's Durban BERRY. Not Durban Poison. I got Durban Berry.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> U blew it brosef, shoulda blown your wad on quality clomes


I'm getting some from a friend soon.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 22, 2013)

All the info you need http://hydroponictomato.co/attachment.php?id_attachment=2


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 22, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> It is a self cool system as far as i know...believe for the price its worth it. You probably can't get a better light IMO


Ya, i saw the "self cooled" thing and kinda chuckled, a 1k will "self cool" my room up to abt 130 degrees... If u haven't bought it yet do yourself a favor and google monster gardens micromole..


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 22, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> All the info you need http://hydroponictomato.co/attachment.php?id_attachment=2


Ive seen the product man, and i actually use that ballast, or it looks exactly the same, im just saying u can cook with it


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll let you know how it goes when i setup...my room will probably have AC so im not worried, but im sure you could put some duct tubes and fans. Couple exhaust at the top and and intaje at the bottom. always need cooling


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 22, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> I'll let you know how it goes when i setup...my room will probably have AC so im not worried, but im sure you could put some duct tubes and fans. Couple exhaust at the top and and intaje at the bottom. always need cooling


I agree, i use all that as well. Ill be interested to hear how Gavita compares to Humboldt.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 22, 2013)

Just for discussion bud, google my recommendation, id like to talk pros and cons as I've researched gavita and like alot if it.......


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm getting some from a friend soon.



do you know what strain?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> do you know what strain?


Nope. Not yet.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey. If someone ACTUALLY wants to give me advice I'll use. How high up from the top of the plants should 1000w HPS go?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hey. If someone ACTUALLY wants to give me advice I'll use. How high up from the top of the plants should 1000w HPS go?


Depends on how cool u can keep it.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hey. If someone ACTUALLY wants to give me advice I'll use. How high up from the top of the plants should 1000w HPS go?


Did Amazon finally deliver? I can't believe they're in business


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 22, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Depends on how cool u can keep it.


Well. Say I had a fan in a cage, Plus a fan that goes in the silver tubes?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hey. If someone ACTUALLY wants to give me advice I'll use. How high up from the top of the plants should 1000w HPS go?


Put your hand above the plant hold it there for 20 seconds if it doesn't burn you, your ok.. generally about 16 inches away... but imo, those plants aren't ready for a 1000 hps..


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 22, 2013)

Pretty much if you put the hps high enough to where if your hand is at plant top level, it's just warm on top of the hand. If your hand feels hot like its getting a tan, too close. So youre looking at probably at least a foot to a foot and a half away from plant tops.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 22, 2013)

Usually 14-20 inches from canopy...if it doesn't feel to warm on your hand your fine


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 22, 2013)

But damn Shag, a 1000w is pretty big and hot for a closet. I also grown in a closet, with a 400w hps and a 200w cfl and have to duct the heat out into the bedroom. This in turn makes the whole room warm. So in my window I have one of those exhaust fans that blow in and out keeping the "lung room" cooler. As the closet exhales the heat it inhales the cool air. I see that the most efficient way to run a 1000w in your set up from what I've seen. Hope this helps.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Put your hand above the plant hold it there for 20 seconds if it doesn't burn you, your ok.. generally about 16 inches away... but imo, those plants aren't ready for a 1000 hps..


This isn't for right now. This is just a question for flower time.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy, that 1000w you'll want 24 to 36 inches above the top of your plant. Nuking your plants with light is probably the worst thing you can do!

edit: let me rephrase that, depending on how many thousands you have. 1 1000w you can probably get away with 18" if it is vented. 6 1000's, you're looking at 24-36 for sure.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Put your hand above the plant hold it there for 20 seconds if it doesn't burn you, your ok.. generally about 16 inches away... but imo, those plants aren't ready for a 1000 hps..





PeyoteReligion said:


> Pretty much if you put the hps high enough to where if your hand is at plant top level, it's just warm on top of the hand. If your hand feels hot like its getting a tan, too close. So youre looking at probably at least a foot to a foot and a half away from plant tops.





robert030188 said:


> Usually 14-20 inches from canopy...if it doesn't feel to warm on your hand your fine


I was actually thinking like maybe 2-3 feet to start with, then get closer as they grow closer on their own. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> But damn Shag, a 1000w is pretty big and hot for a closet. I also grown in a closet, with a 400w hps and a 200w cfl and have to duct the heat out into the bedroom. This in turn makes the whole room warm. So in my window I have one of those exhaust fans that blow in and out keeping the "lung room" cooler. As the closet exhales the heat it inhales the cool air. I see that the most efficient way to run a 1000w in your set up from what I've seen. Hope this helps.


That's what I'm going to do. I'm going to cover EVERYTHING in Myalr. Then get a silver exhaust and a fan that fits (plus a cage fan. Like a rotating living room type fan), and have that go out my window and make a little ply-wood thing with a circle cut out so the window is still "shut".


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 23, 2013)

fin, not the biggest thing but make sure, your bulb houseing , the reflector is rated for 1000 watts

and with a 1000 with a area like yours keep it like foot and a hlaf away . . i mean if you hood has a big foot print it can be closer, got any pics of your reflector


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> edit: let me rephrase that, depending on how many thousands you have. 1 1000w you can probably get away with 18" if it is vented. 6 1000's, you're looking at 24-36 for sure.


It's just 1.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> fin, not the biggest thing but make sure, your bulb houseing , the reflector is rated for 1000 watts
> 
> and with a 1000 with a area like yours keep it like foot and a hlaf away . . i mean if you hood has a big foot print it can be closer, got any pics of your reflector


The reflector has a huge impact on the way 1000's act. Just remember, that temperature is going to rise 5-10 degrees when you fire that 1000w up. Anticipate heat.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's just 1.


If it is in a vented hood and you can pull the heat away, 18 inches or so will be where you want to be


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> fin, not the biggest thing but make sure, your bulb houseing , the reflector is rated for 1000 watts
> 
> and with a 1000 with a area like yours keep it like foot and a hlaf away . . i mean if you hood has a big foot print it can be closer, got any pics of your reflector


I'll make a video of all the HPS stuff soon. And I got it all as a single order, so it should all be meant to be used together.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 23, 2013)

more than that if proper air movement isnt happening


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> The reflector has a huge impact on the way 1000's act. Just remember, that temperature is going to rise 5-10 degrees when you fire that 1000w up. Anticipate heat.


5-10, that ain't shit. Ya'll are gonna see the new fan I got in there in tomorrows update. Gonna do a new type of stress that I had forgotten about "wind stress". Having fans that are too strong for plants as they grow (as long as the plant isn't straight up bending or being uprooted), will just make the plant grow thicker and stronger. I added a fan that is 20x stronger than the old one if not 100x. And that's kist on setting 1, it has 3 and I haven't even used the other ones yet. Plus I'm gonna get a vent fan.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> more than that if proper air movement isnt happening


The fan I just added today adds PLENTY of air movement  You'll see in tomorrows update.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> more than that if proper air movement isnt happening


Those 1000's can really throw a stick in the front tire of a grow. Temps, light bleaching, RH values, etc. 

Depending on the space, a 1000w can increase the area temp 10 degrees or more.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

I think the fan will also help the water evaporate even FASTER. So I can water more  And I feel like the more it dries out and gets more water, the more it grows stronger.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 5-10, that ain't shit. Ya'll are gonna see the new fan I got in there in tomorrows update. Gonna do a new type of stress that I had forgotten about "wind stress". Having fans that are too strong for plants as they grow (as long as the plant isn't straight up bending or being uprooted), will just make the plant grow thicker and stronger. I added a fan that is 20x stronger than the old one if not 100x. And that's kist on setting 1, it has 3 and I haven't even used the other ones yet. Plus I'm gonna get a vent fan.


5-10 IS SHIT if you run 6 of the damn things Finshaggy. When you fire up 6 1000's and the temp goes up 30 degrees, don't be surprised lol.

The 1, I think you will be okay.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I think the fan will also help the water evaporate even FASTER. So I can water more  And I feel like the more it dries out and gets more water, the more it grows stronger.


The 1000w and better air circ will lower your RH. The plants will start consuming more water. Correct.

Edit: with that being said, you will need to reduce your PPM for your nutes. The plants will drink more water but they wont require the nutes. If you keep the PPM the same and your RH drops, your plant will be forced to eat those nutes and you will end up with nute burn. So.. when that RH number is lower, run lower PPM.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Those 1000's can really throw a stick in the front tire of a grow. Temps, light bleaching, RH values, etc.
> 
> Depending on the space, a 1000w can increase the area temp 10 degrees or more.


I'm not worried about room temps at all. I have just never personally seen anything over a 400w used in a real life grow that I was physically at. So I have NO idea what's up with distance for the 1000w from the plant. But I have researched shit and I know what to do about fans and shit.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not worried about room temps at all. I have just never personally seen anything over a 400w used in a real life grow that I was physically at. So I have NO idea what's up with distance for the 1000w from the plant. But I have researched shit and I know what to do about fans and shit.


I run 6x1000w setups. Anything more than that, your in the 500$+ electrical bill range 

With the 1000's, they will bake your plants if they are too close to them. You are better off having them high and working your way down. If you nuke your plants, your yields will suffer dramatically!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 5-10, that ain't shit. Ya'll are gonna see the new fan I got in there in tomorrows update. Gonna do a new type of stress that I had forgotten about "wind stress". Having fans that are too strong for plants as they grow (as long as the plant isn't straight up bending or being uprooted), will just make the plant grow thicker and stronger. I added a fan that is 20x stronger than the old one if not 100x. And that's kist on setting 1, it has 3 and I haven't even used the other ones yet. Plus I'm gonna get a vent fan.


Damnit finn, when you say 100x there better be some plants bending over like dates on prom night when you post that video. This could make it stronger, i think your on to somthing....dank  dank


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 23, 2013)

.[/QUOTE]

I'm not worried about room temps at all. I have just never personally seen anything over a 400w used in a real life grow that I was physically at. So I have NO idea what's up with distance for the 1000w from the plant. But I have researched shit and I know what to do about fans and shit. [/QUOTE]
You should be worried bout temp cus you are def right you will have to water more. But not for the reason you think... When temp gets too high your plants will push that moisture out through the leaves to try and cool itself like how we sweat. I had this happem on my last grow when i tried to get as many watts of led as possible in my tent. Long story short temps would hit 90+ and my humidity would start to go up. I supplemented with co2 and never saw any heat stress, watever weight i lost was put right back on by extra watts.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Yep. That's how I feel. More wattage.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 23, 2013)

i run 4k in a 8 x 7

heat is my enemy


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i run 4k in a 8 x 7
> 
> heat is my enemy


I ran 4k in a 4x8x7 tent. I had to pump outside 20F air into the room @ 400cfm and exhaust at 400cfm. My RH was 20 or lower all the time. Shit was a battle I tell ya. Even worse was the ducting would constantly freeze and have ice plugs in the bottom of the tubing and the heat would make it sweat. Big pain in the ass.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I run 6x1000w setups. Anything more than that, your in the 500$+ electrical bill range
> 
> With the 1000's, they will bake your plants if they are too close to them. You are better off having them high and working your way down. If you nuke your plants, your yields will suffer dramatically!!


Yeah, I saw my friends "Fox Tail" With a 400w because they grew too tall.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Damnit finn, when you say 100x there better be some plants bending over like dates on prom night when you post that video. This could make it stronger, i think your on to somthing....dank  dank


The fan I had alone before today is actually a heater that I set on "fan" mode. It's a shitty fan. Now I have a real one. And it's on the lowest setting.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> .


I'm not worried about room temps at all. I have just never personally seen anything over a 400w used in a real life grow that I was physically at. So I have NO idea what's up with distance for the 1000w from the plant. But I have researched shit and I know what to do about fans and shit. [/QUOTE]
You should be worried bout temp cus you are def right you will have to water more. But not for the reason you think... When temp gets too high your plants will push that moisture out through the leaves to try and cool itself like how we sweat. I had this happem on my last grow when i tried to get as many watts of led as possible in my tent. Long story short temps would hit 90+ and my humidity would start to go up. I supplemented with co2 and never saw any heat stress, watever weight i lost was put right back on by extra watts.[/QUOTE]
I'm thinking of making a CO2 system with yeast and molasses.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The fan I had alone before today is actually a heater that I set on "fan" mode. It's a shitty fan. Now I have a real one. And it's on the lowest setting.


So are we going to see some 100x fan power tommorow or just the surfer hair cut bend in them?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> So are we going to see some 100x fan power tommorow or just the surfer hair cut bend in them?


Ya know... Fin is actually having a legit thread. I'm actually inclined to help.

And don't be a hater because you have your LST skills maxed out  I saw that technique sucka, you ain't foolin' me


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 23, 2013)

Def have to post an update of that. Never heard of that but havent looked into making my own that much. I heard a bed of earthworms next to ur grow can help supplement but idk. I but co2 boost buckets, they are a lil steep but on my last trip to the hydro shop i noticed they sell the shrooms (pretty sure thats wat it is) in a vented bag right next to the bucket for half the price so i an going to try just switching em out. Nice to see we habe gotten away from the personal attacks for a moment to exchange some knowledge...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Def have to post an update of that. Never heard of that but havent looked into making my own that much. I heard a bed of earthworms next to ur grow can help supplement but idk. I but co2 boost buckets, they are a lil steep but on my last trip to the hydro shop i noticed they sell the shrooms (pretty sure thats wat it is) in a vented bag right next to the bucket for half the price so i an going to try just switching em out. Nice to see we habe gotten away from the personal attacks for a moment to exchange some knowledge...


Those co2 bags are lame. Better to coin up for the real gas.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> natro.hydro said:
> 
> 
> > Def have to post an update of that. Never heard of that but havent looked into making my own that much. I heard a bed of earthworms next to ur grow can help supplement but idk. I but co2 boost buckets, they are a lil steep but on my last trip to the hydro shop i noticed they sell the shrooms (pretty sure thats wat it is) in a vented bag right next to the bucket for half the price so i an going to try just switching em out. Nice to see we habe gotten away from the personal attacks for a moment to exchange some knowledge...
> ...


That might be because it doesnt have the pump and tubing to get the co2 where u need it. If u dont hang that bag above your plants i dont imagine it would do much since co2 drops since its heavier than air.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> That might be because it doesnt have the pump and tubing to get the co2 where u need it. If u dont hang that bag above your plants i dont imagine it would do much since co2 drops since its heavier than air.


Those bags work horrible when you're working with air exchanges. If your air exchanges are extreme, you'll want to go gas so you can turn off that air exchange for a minute. Bags are worthless with high air exchange rates.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 23, 2013)

Agreed on the exchange. I have a timer on my bucket pump and outlet fan so i dont waste it. I also flood my room with co2 an hour b4 they wake up


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I ran 4k in a 4x8x7 tent. I had to pump outside 20F air into the room @ 400cfm and exhaust at 400cfm. My RH was 20 or lower all the time. Shit was a battle I tell ya. Even worse was the ducting would constantly freeze and have ice plugs in the bottom of the tubing and the heat would make it sweat. Big pain in the ass.


that reminds me i need to figure out how to deal with the drops coming off my lights intake line


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Ya know... Fin is actually having a legit thread. I'm actually inclined to help.
> 
> And don't be a hater because you have your LST skills maxed out  I saw that technique sucka, you ain't foolin' me


Its comin off tommorow, theyve been taught their lesson


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm thinking of making a CO2 system with yeast and molasses.[/QUOTE]

better get a big ass container of bread starter going if you got a 100x suck master in your closet  hmm sprouted bread...id like to see if that co2 gen makes enough to put out a candle. Wait a minute, whered you get yeast, did the mall pay you or did you steal it ??


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 23, 2013)

i'm just hoping he splurges the $12 for a bag of decent soil. no five finger discounts, spammy!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm just hoping he splurges the $12 for a bag of decent soil. no five finger discounts,
> 
> fins a changed man now that hes 21, you know what that means right...lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> UncleBuck said:
> 
> 
> > i'm just hoping he splurges the $12 for a bag of decent soil. no five finger discounts,
> ...


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hmmm maybe i should go with these LED http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale-induction-led-grow-light-600w-3w/p-ff8080813c22ae4e013c372db4687775.html#s1-17-null instead of a gavita 1000 pro....thoughts?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

I hate LED's. Waste of time IMO.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 23, 2013)

Why is that?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Why is that?


I bought em, used em, saw no difference in several crops, sold em.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hmmm well energy consumption is much lower and the one i want has a 12ft radius of light. heat isn't a topic. And i don't need intake or exhaust for it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 23, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Hmmm well energy consumption is much lower and the one i want has a 12ft radius of light. heat isn't a topic. And i don't need intake or exhaust for it.


If your gonna use the same light for flowering it will be about half that footprint or it will produce some loose buds. I grow with led only right now but am thinking about induction... When it comes to led during flower i have noticed u have to go about watt for watt to an hid, still like leds just letting u know since no one told me... And the exhaust and intake part isnt so true. While they arent a burning lamp they still through off some heat. Atleast need an exhaust to get rid of hot air at the top or it will raise the temp of ur canopy.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well my grow will be in an A/C controlled environment so heat is not a problem. i probably won't have more than 3 at a time flowering. They will be flower only, i like cfl's for veg.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 23, 2013)

Its between an apollo 10 led or gavita 1000 pro de hid...im going to dwell on this, plenty of time.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 23, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Its between an apollo 10 led or gavita 1000 pro de hid...im going to dwell on this, plenty of time.


this is a no brainer, finn, whats your opinion?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I think the fan will also help the water evaporate even FASTER. So I can water more  And I feel like the more it dries out and gets more water, the more it grows stronger.


This is what accelerates water uptake !


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (Jan 23, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Its between an apollo 10 led or gavita 1000 pro de hid...im going to dwell on this, plenty of time.


Look at this light. This is what I use and it is awesome. 330w compared to a 600 Hid
http://www.ledinnovationdesign.com/sl-presentation-en.html


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 23, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Hmmm well energy consumption is much lower and the one i want has a 12ft radius of light. heat isn't a topic. And i don't need intake or exhaust for it.


Id read about the inverse square law before believing a 12ft light radius claim...


----------



## dangledo (Jan 23, 2013)

gavita chrome dome bulb. no hood to trap the heat. narrow spectrum, but builds bulk like crazy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> or just the surfer hair cut bend in them?


It's not even THAT windy. The 100x fan is a normal fan, the reason it is 100x is because the heater which isn't really a fan, but I've been using it like a fan. In a weak fan. But I'm still using it at night for now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Def have to post an update of that. Never heard of that but havent looked into making my own that much. I heard a bed of earthworms next to ur grow can help supplement but idk. I but co2 boost buckets, they are a lil steep but on my last trip to the hydro shop i noticed they sell the shrooms (pretty sure thats wat it is) in a vented bag right next to the bucket for half the price so i an going to try just switching em out. Nice to see we habe gotten away from the personal attacks for a moment to exchange some knowledge...


I'm just gonna mix molasses and yeast. Seems like it should work to me. That was the EXACT experiment we did in 9th grade, and it made CO2 bubbles. And I'm gonna put it in a water bottle with a tiny hole in the top.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I'm thinking of making a CO2 system with yeast and molasses.
> Wait a minute, whered you get yeast, did the mall pay you or did you steal it ??


I actually don't have any yeast. But it's only like 99cents.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> He's going to try to grow is own alcohol.


I KNOW how to make my own alcohol. And no I'm not going to be doing that. A still would cost like 80 bucks to make.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

dbkick said:


> this is a no brainer, finn, whats your opinion?


1000  Why do people like LEDs so much? All they are good for is taking pictures where you pretend the buds are purple


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's not even THAT windy. The 100x fan is a normal fan, the reason it is 100x is because the heater which isn't really a fan, but I've been using it like a fan. In a weak fan. But I'm still using it at night for now.


That sounds like a pretty weak sauce wind stress experiment  why arent you doing it like its done in nature, a good gust would blow those little sprouts right over when it gets windy, they get right back up after  take that wind, what, you dont think they can take the abuse? Are they dying or something?


----------



## majek (Jan 23, 2013)

Why is foxtailing such a bad thing? It's just calyxes stacked on top of each other and they don't have to be trimmed. Also looks cool


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> That sounds like a pretty weak sauce wind stress experiment  why arent you doing it like its done in nature, a good gust would blow those little sprouts right over when it gets windy, they get right back up after  take that wind, what, you dont think they can take the abuse? Are they dying or something?


This is how it's done in nature. Hurricanes aren't stress, they are murder.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

majek said:


> Why is foxtailing such a bad thing? It's just calyxes stacked on top of each other and they don't have to be trimmed. Also looks cool


Oh. I always thought fox tailing was when the top was burned and the rest was ok. So the burned part made it look like fox tail.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;qYnhlJPN6Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYnhlJPN6Z4[/video]


----------



## majek (Jan 23, 2013)

Well it can be caused by heat stress, but lots of sativas will foxtail naturally without heat stress.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is how it's done in nature. Hurricanes aren't stress, they are murder.


Finn how is this even interesting?.....so let me get this straight...your puting a fan on them just like everybody else does? How is this ground breaking growing here? I thought there was going to be some new shit on this channel to grow some dank dank, not just any old regular weak sauce dank


----------



## Chronikool (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 1000  Why do people like LEDs so much? All they are good for is taking pictures where you pretend the buds are purple


I went away from using red and blue LED's...cos they make the photos look like shit and only some of the spectrum is covered. My solution: I use white LEDs instead....


----------



## majek (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Finn how is this even interesting?.....so let me get this straight...your puting a fan on them just like everybody else does? How is this ground breaking growing here? I thought there was going to be some new shit on this channel to grow some dank dank, not just any old regular weak sauce dank


This is ground breaking research, don't you know they used fans centuries ago?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;qYnhlJPN6Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYnhlJPN6Z4[/video]


weak sauce fan stress! Why didnt you just leave the other wimpy fan on them and do what you did with your hand with the 100x fan three or four times a day. If you dont get your ratings up nobodys going to pay attention to your plants. How are you going to become a youtube superstar by doing what everybody else is doing?


----------



## majek (Jan 23, 2013)

I must admit I'm surpised they are actually growing but it still doesn't confirm your stress testing it only proves how resilient the plant is. They look extremely malnourished and neon green. Rotate those pots around the only halfway decent plant is the one directly under the light.


----------



## Chronikool (Jan 23, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Hmmm maybe i should go with these LED http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale-induction-led-grow-light-600w-3w/p-ff8080813c22ae4e013c372db4687775.html#s1-17-null instead of a gavita 1000 pro....thoughts?


Funny link....This is an 'induction LED'...didnt know the combo existed...? !


----------



## majek (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh. I always thought fox tailing was when the top was burned and the rest was ok. So the burned part made it look like fox tail.


From my experience heat stress will cause the plant to grow more sugar leaves than usual as a protection mechanism. True foxtail buds have very few leaves just lots of calyxes and its purely genetic.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well after many opinions...i think i'll stick with my original decision and go with the gavita


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Finn how is this even interesting?.....so let me get this straight...your puting a fan on them just like everybody else does? How is this ground breaking growing here? I thought there was going to be some new shit on this channel to grow some dank dank, not just any old regular weak sauce dank


I already watered them with ashes and milk, and transplanted them shitty fucking up their roots further, plus I let them dry out all the time, flooded them before I left for Christmas, started them out in rice, over-nuted, added a fan that is bending them slightly AND I had them growing in one container so that had to deal with competition. But don't worry, there is PLENTY more coming. I'm not just doing unique techniques though. I'm doing ALL kinds. So don't get mad when you've seen some of them before, if you want abstract just wait for updates. May take months, or weeks for some real crazy shit. But gotta be patient.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

majek said:


> From my experience heat stress will cause the plant to grow more sugar leaves than usual as a protection mechanism. True foxtail buds have very few leaves just lots of calyxes and its purely genetic.


Sugar leaves are always good, I love making hash


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Made a small "CO2 generator" and added it to my grow. Here's the video  [video=youtube;FCmn_Y18vkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCmn_Y18vkQ[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Jan 23, 2013)

finnshaggy, if you wanna increase the co2 level by at least 300 ppm go hyperventilate in the closet, don't do it until you're blue in the face..........unless you want to raise the level by 400 PPM! of course you might pass out and bump your head again.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

And this is for anyone who would like to see my HPS  [video=youtube;nZ45MAxKh3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ45MAxKh3E[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And this is for anyone who would like to see my HPS  [video=youtube;nZ45MAxKh3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ45MAxKh3E[/video]


that's hawt!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

This grow IS gonna be some dank dank  And there is still more "plant torture" to come.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 23, 2013)

wtf? the dank dank??? your stuffs seem to be losing stars like your thread :/
I thought it was now the....


----------



## dbkick (Jan 23, 2013)

I love plugging for 303 on finshaggy awesomest thread.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 23, 2013)

It's Dank² now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

dbkick said:


> wtf? the dank dank??? your stuffs seem to be losing stars like your thread :/
> I thought it was now the....


Dank dank dank was the hash it makes after harvest


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's Dank² now.


 That's legit.


----------



## firelane (Jan 23, 2013)

Plants are looking better than ever! Can you cool those hoods? Just keep it a couple feet above plants like you planned, and keep your closet door open as much as you can when the lights are on. 

Are you going to have your light on during the day and off at night? 

And I am almost ashamed to say, but some of my friends used to call good weed "dank-dank" or the "good-good" about 5 years ago


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

firelane said:


> Plants are looking better than ever! Can you cool those hoods? Just keep it a couple feet above plants like you planned, and keep your closet door open as much as you can when the lights are on.
> 
> Are you going to have your light on during the day and off at night?
> 
> And I am almost ashamed to say, but some of my friends used to call good weed "dank-dank" or the "good-good" about 5 years ago


Yeah, on during the day and off at night.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Made a small "CO2 generator" and added it to my grow. Here's the video  [video=youtube;FCmn_Y18vkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCmn_Y18vkQ[/video]


Is there any special reason that you chose to put that insignificant co2 generator four feet away from your plants that have fans blowing all over them?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

This is an update ya'll will probably enjoy. I kinda messed up but at least I know I did it right. [video=youtube;BkATr3BNMhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkATr3BNMhk[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Is there any special reason that you chose to put that insignificant co2 generator four feet away from your plants that have fans blowing all over them?


This ONE "insignificant" generator has my whole room smelling. I'm sure it's making a good amount of usable CO2. And CO2 falls down.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is an update ya'll will probably enjoy. I kinda best up but at least I know I did it right. [video=youtube;BkATr3BNMhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkATr3BNMhk[/video]


I knew that would happen bahahahahaa


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I knew that would happen bahahahahaa


Good thing you didnt burn your house down hackshabby


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Good thing you didnt burn your house down hackshabby


How would I burn my house down with... CO2, which puts out fire... Water, which puts out fire. And Molasses, which I bet (when mixed with water as it is) could help put out a fire.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How would I burn my house down with... CO2, which puts out fire... Water, which puts out fire. And Molasses, which I bet (when mixed with water as it is) could help put out a fire.


That water could have and almost did drip on the powers strip hanging above the lights. That could cause and electrical fire. Close call.


----------



## the bent botanist (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm stuck in this thread like an opium den. I love you finshaggy


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> That water could have and almost did drip on the powers strip hanging above the lights. That could cause and electrical fire. Close call.


It's a surge protected strip, so it probably would have been fine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

the bent botanist said:


> I'm stuck in this thread like an opium den. I love you finshaggy


Thanks  I love you too


----------



## chewberto (Jan 23, 2013)

dbkick said:


> I love plugging for 303 on finshaggy awesomest thread.


Send some to me... you only need dank dank anyhow!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How would I burn my house down with... CO2, which puts out fire... Water, which puts out fire. And Molasses, which I bet (when mixed with water as it is) could help put out a fire.


Oh wow your a  if water hits that light and makes enough heat it could catch on fire you


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oh wow your a  if water hits that light and makes enough heat it could catch on fire you


There's still so much CO2 in there that it makes me light headed to keep the door open for too long.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> There's still so much CO2 in there that it makes me light headed to keep the door open for too long.


Its not da co2 dat be heatin up me closet gangsta, it be da hot azz light fuxtures from dat eliktriciday


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> There's still so much CO2 in there that it makes me light headed to keep the door open for too long.


I guess in theory I could see how yeast, a living mold culture, when supplied with a food supplement which is what I am guessing the molasses is for could generate a small amount of co2. I could be entirely wrong about this but it does not sound like it is that out there of a thought. I just doubt that it is making so much co2 that it is suffocating, need a bit more yeast for that lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> I guess in theory I could see how yeast, a living mold culture, when supplied with a food supplement which is what I am guessing the molasses is for could generate a small amount of co2. I could be entirely wrong about this but it does not sound like it is that out there of a thought. I just doubt that it is making so much co2 that it is suffocating, need a bit more yeast for that lol.


It made enough bubbles to flood the bottle and over flow. ALL of those bubbles were filled with CO2. It's making a lot.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Picked up some bud from the dispensary [video=youtube;uu85ovQvgvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu85ovQvgvM[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey, if ya'll want to see some embarrassing shit with me in it, click the link "Bronies" in my sig


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hey, if ya'll want to see some embarrassing shit with me in it, click the link "Bronies" in my sig


Actually this thread is more than enough to suffice


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Actually this thread is more than enough to suffice


Well the link is to another thread here on RIU if you want to look at it. It just says google because I used Google link shortener to shorten my sig.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Actually this thread is more than enough to suffice


----------



## delvite (Jan 24, 2013)

keep those updates coming finn, keepin it green  new catch up pics in my journal m8y


----------



## delvite (Jan 24, 2013)

found n subbed


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 24, 2013)

Finnious, Your thread doesn't have enough pictures. I like to read books with pictures.



Thought I would add some I took 2 days ago of my Blueberry Gum in early flower. 

Her trichomes say HELLO. And good luck you little dank dank plants


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Finnious, Your thread doesn't have enough pictures. I like to read books with pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me of the buds I grew with fluorescent lights


----------



## chewberto (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Picked up some bud from the dispensary [video=youtube;uu85ovQvgvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu85ovQvgvM[/video]


Hanging out in your pajamas all day i see....damn that was a thinbaggy you bought from the dispensary...They sell half grams or what? Good to know your living up to the nickname i gave you...post growing stuff dude! nobody wants to see a couple of emo kids taking pipe rips, you cough on pipe rips too , thats pretty amateur...p.s tell that kid to cut that hair out of his eyes...he's not dead yet


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Hanging out in your pajamas all day i see....damn that was a thinbaggy you bought from the dispensary...They sell half grams or what? Good to know your living up to the nickname i gave you...post growing stuff dude! nobody wants to see a couple of emo kids taking pipe rips, you cough on pipe rips too , thats pretty amateur...p.s tell that kid to cut that hair out of his eyes...he's not dead yet


1) That bag was an 8th, I just smoked it for a whole day before the review, so it was almost gone. 2) I have asthma, if you were literate you would know that 3) Plenty of people want to see this stuff, last time I made a smoke review someone said "You should start making more smoke reviews"  and 4) He can have his hair however he wants


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

Durban poison is some of my favorite smoke I've grown it twice. Dutch passion DP is very sweet with a vanilla scent and very easy to trim.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> Durban poison is some of my favorite smoke I've grown it twice. Dutch passion DP is very sweet with a vanilla scent and very easy to trim.


I've never had Durban Poison nugs. I got trim from a dispensary called "Kindman" or "Kindbud" or something like that, and they have strain specific trim, and I got some Durban Poison. The bud in the video is Durban Berry though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

NEW UPDATE  [video=youtube;uIK5CgX3JtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIK5CgX3JtQ[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I was just looking at random meme's, and this one made NO sense to me. Maybe one of you trolls can help shine some light for me. Who is "Brandon Chesson"?


No luck on this still?


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

Google shows only 1 person with that name in AZ, you could always ask him.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 24, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZiupmzVqY3f8RlYi5wAx1Zv1W6kXj9yXWFN7MEsCAOzS1ozBDF0Pw_1nS_15DVN8hGy519J0ogOgpQ8qj9w0Y2YTcrd4MEibKn7Fw04Xm-nuCss4ycCMulnJ1Twbc6dhBOjzyfUfdTAR_1KMDf3id6ioUJcCv-DLdpXfdTaE87r9HJl9tQZ1PDydZGzMXaij4QhhgHbYWjU1NxKsOhfsclBAYg5k-ZmYaU8Hg4rds453lBgUX6nvt1Z-Oeb2lhbKbKIrFxq3xLaHWaf_1T1hSZJ5XMUHvaswTDXqxGZ0mmn8bK-n80ZEIiFcnEvn2m0irfoYmwydrONlVY17aCCN2ep7o3x3N-ExlKV1lrAyDqBQP60lX3dkYhwKG4FNlWmEcDEJaFBd5Hfa8Ec5PLOzrM_1P3iCj4mz3z2jRJ17ylNUZLFoOLJluJSMBK4LnJwKUKpE4E3JjykZdC21SQV32ji0KgLdKGfzuDrxEwOAka94uotQvqHEUDaKU9NL1Tz5_1ufvWqN9RwERjIrzTMNxP1cmIY2pWsukXGHkTqhuYE1UqDgR4Prs0rDKGxIoAj6LhmlUF0pwd1sc83xDnv_1gLTDs31NO8umDN8sDDQZ2l70Om5TaXfpdmy0gXtmnEWbP4Qi1Qoy5XHyyccz2Hn51-aQQf0t09eXMUPZsHehKCdyEmd9MUCq6jjR86N7dtSsZS6LHeNtLvteq5XHOKJEWRenmP0Lkpx700lYQhIBQQwrLztG4dJdtBFjSsHOOeOSntmHvDOAK8DS3TiPjfWvXX-iBEKtEB2i0a7yRL6YHdIXoaR0dINUKVHBFfYYehYlCup3HxcEEBFPY7SIMjny8OzS7oVdKiuZLEr5S2KwZK1j73YGvfH5tKFdawzq8r99ulivp7x6O4FPyCyoznno50dZNTeqfGCMTfPZAANBO3GT0jHj0q3gh6uQUgxSWDGmFmVqbXDoGszVTPpO80ZwFIZ58Tv-gGAJMGqRtnBQpOUSV2jVU3gz17Wd_1EB7zgs6tdN_1FmlQRFKNVOjctHYfBTtb1k5aGjxQor_1ZzkdkPwtAYSaWDJmi_1mcOEFsFYiLFjzn0ytFqSZiui4nQnFcAnnqb9w4d8xGlBmJenMLqZTWXzVemnxNFltPVqW-SuAIv_15YTFlTjep6Sbe2oYhI228HjWcbOrXHHw48D0N3ZWhhDyEehkJPT00si3l4t0HhfARW6Np_1mM5dYOdA5Wi60VNe4f2KiByR9D3sCH-u8ujYe_1L8kc7BBUKKKg0s8-PAaEBqEKNE5RXEmaKminzxGuWFe6y4rBVkuyrDHjaxLnABKio-Dd4Oyk28CswVZ52dEeo7jg5BkEAYDloI7d8qY3qa4gTUhiMTyPBpQ

ther's a google image search^^^


Bet that grow room smells gnarly as hell. And if it don't, it will. f


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> Google shows only 1 person with that name in AZ, you could always ask him.


I found out who the guy in the meme is. It's if you look up "Shane Chesson" he comes up in like 6 top ranking pictures. But I still can't find out who Brandon Chesson is. Maybe it's really his son, but I don't see what that has to do with anything. Except Career day I guess.


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

You can top those plants soon if you want 2-4 colas, I top mine as soon as possible to help the branches grow strong without stretching. 3rd or 4th node usually.

I don't know who your jamaican friend is but some gardeners spray the leaves (foliar feed) with milk to prevent fungus and powdery mildew but I've never heard of a single person watering their plants with milk.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> You can top those plants soon if you want 2-4 colas, I top mine as soon as possible to help the branches grow strong without stretching. 3rd or 4th node usually.
> 
> I don't know who your jamaican friend is but some gardeners spray the leaves (foliar feed) with milk to prevent fungus and powdery mildew but I've never heard of a single person watering their plants with milk.


Look it up. There's TONS of stuff on Google about watering your Cannabis with milk.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Look it up. There's TONS of stuff on Google about watering your Cannabis with milk.


it must work your plants are huge for only being a month old


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

Let me rephrase that, I've never heard of a single person over 21 to water their plants with milk.


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> it must work your plants are huge for only being a month old


Lol I've seen plants twice that size at 12 days old.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 24, 2013)

I think he was making a funny.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 24, 2013)

doowmd said:


> I think he was making a funny.


ya im not very funny tho


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh so we have a comedian.

All the joking aside, I'm with finshaggy on stress training. Cannabis will recover from almost anything you throw at it (above the soil), but there is no reason to stress the roots they are very sensitive. Cutting slits in them when transplanting is one thing, but torchering them is another.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> Let me rephrase that, I've never heard of a single person over 21 to water their plants with milk.


Then look up vegetable gardens watered with milk. There is TONS of stuff on Google about EVERYTHING I am doing, if you would just stop being ignorant and go educate yourself you could stop trolling me


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

_Most of the ingredients found in milk are not required by plants. Fat, lactose and carbohydrates found in milk are not essential to plants. Proteins in milk are rich in nitrogen but they are not in a form that plants can synthesize. However, milk contains calcium and some minerals that may help plants grow better.
_
And that's from a 5th graders science project lol


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Then look up vegetable gardens watered with milk. There is TONS of stuff on Google about EVERYTHING I am doing, if you would just stop being ignorant and go educate yourself you could stop trolling me


did u read any of it or just saw that people do it?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Then look up vegetable gardens watered with milk. There is TONS of stuff on Google about EVERYTHING I am doing, if you would just stop being ignorant and go educate yourself you could stop trolling me


Shitbaggy you love your trolls, were nice enough to you and you keep us mildly entertained. Besides if we stopped following your thread youd have no veiwers to watch your videos and make you money to grow dank dank, and possibly one day when you learn how to grow itll be dank dank dank!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> _*Most* of the ingredients found in milk are not required by plants._


I don't even have to read your whole quote. This tells me that the water in milk (which milk is 87% water) is useful and that some, but not most, of the other things in milk are also beneficial. So Thanks for that


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

_The September 1999 issue of Crop Protection reported about scientist Wagner Bettiol&#8217;s study on using diluted milk as a control for powdery mildew on cucurbits. Backed by Embrapa, the Brazilian Agricultural Research Corporation, the study reported that a solution of 10% &#8211; 20% raw milk in water sprayed weekly was equally effective or better than the most trusted chemical fungicides on the market (around 90% effective, depending on the plant variety&#8217;s natural disease resistance). Continued studies at the University of Adelaide in Australia seek to understand why milk works so well against powdery mildew (and also botrytis blight, which you may have seen on your squash flowers or strawberries &#8212; it&#8217;s that fuzzy mold that appears in wet conditions)._


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> did u read any of it or just saw that people do it?


I've read, seen (my own plants) and been told about watering with milk.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Shitbaggy you love your trolls, were nice enough to you and you keep us mildly entertained. Besides if we stopped following your thread youd have no veiwers to watch your videos and make you money to grow dank dank, and possibly one day when you learn how to grow itll be dank dank dank!!!


I'm sure I would still get views without ya'll. It already has over 35,000 views. That's 10x as many views as replies. So that means there are people watching but not talking. They just want to see what happens and don't feel the need to troll me the whole time


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've read, seen (my own plants) and been told about watering with milk.


your plants look like shit


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> _The September 1999 issue of Crop Protection reported about scientist Wagner Bettiol&#8217;s study on using diluted milk as a control for powdery mildew on cucurbits. Backed by Embrapa, the Brazilian Agricultural Research Corporation, the study reported that a solution of 10% &#8211; 20% raw milk in water sprayed weekly was equally effective or better than the most trusted chemical fungicides on the market (around 90% effective, depending on the plant variety&#8217;s natural disease resistance). Continued studies at the University of Adelaide in Australia seek to understand why milk works so well against powdery mildew (and also botrytis blight, which you may have seen on your squash flowers or strawberries &#8212; it&#8217;s that fuzzy mold that appears in wet conditions)._


I will probably spray with mil once I get a spray bottle... Thanks.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> your plants look like shit


Are you even paying attention?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

You guys ALL know that there are people who grow 12-12 from seed, right? And they average like an oz per plant. I'm starting off with a stronger root system, a stronger over all plant, and a PLANT. So these plants will probably get about 2-3oz ea, but they will be small sturdy bushes. AND I'm getting clones. So I'll also have 5 more plants and depending when I get those, they may be larger.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Are you even paying attention?


yep.......u failed with your shitty soil community pot and milk so u decided to tell everybody that this is a stress grow...........your a dam liar and u know it


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

Bad drainage alone will give you problems, add to that bad soil with no perlite and top it off with milk that spoils and you have yourself a finshaggy milkshake!

Just wait 2 weeks when your plants are dead and this thread is dead and there is a funky smell coming from your soil. I'll be right here to say I told you so.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You guys ALL know that there are people who grow 12-12 from seed, right? And they average like an oz per plant. I'm starting off with a stronger root system, a stronger over all plant, and a PLANT. So these plants will probably get about 2-3oz ea, but they will be small sturdy bushes. AND I'm getting clones. So I'll also have 5 more plants and depending when I get those, they may be larger.


no your stupid


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

And don't worry. PLENTY more "Plant Torture" is coming


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> yep.......u failed


 I'm not even gonna read the rest. Why don't you come back in like 2 and a half months.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And don't worry. PLENTY more "Plant Torture" is coming


just pull em up now


----------



## dangledo (Jan 24, 2013)

when are you flipping to 12/12?


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You guys ALL know that there are people who grow 12-12 from seed, right? And they average like an oz per plant. I'm starting off with a stronger root system, a stronger over all plant, and a PLANT. So these plants will probably get about 2-3oz ea, but they will be small sturdy bushes. AND I'm getting clones. So I'll also have 5 more plants and depending when I get those, they may be larger.


I've grown 12/12 from seed and averaged 3-4 ounces per plant, *in good conditions*. 2-3 oz that's nothing wtf I thought you were growing dank dank, that's not even dank just ank


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> Just wait 2 weeks when your plants are dead


Do you know how many people said that like... 4 weeks ago?


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not even gonna read the rest. Why don't you come back in like 2 and a half months.


i would miss the pics of your mom and sis then i gotta stay right on this they might die anyday


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> no your stupid


Oh wow. I'm so insulted. Your opinion matters so much too me. Should I cry now


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]bhFHIlwCSq0[/youtube]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

dangledo said:


> when are you flipping to 12/12?


Shooting for Feb 5. But will wait till Feb 10 at the latest.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> I've grown 12/12 from seed and averaged 3-4 ounces per plant, *in good conditions*. 2-3 oz that's nothing wtf I thought you were growing dank dank, that's not even dank just ank


Yield does not mean potency. Stress gives you more ALKALOIDS (Cannabinoids), not weed. And I didn't know they get 3-4. I'll probably get that much if they do. I don't think you're right though, you never look anything up. You just say things.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i would miss the pics of your mom and sis then i gotta stay right on this they might die anyday


He said he will post pics in celebration of a harvest, not death.


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yield does not mean potency. Stress gives you more ALKALOIDS (Cannabinoids), not weed. And I didn't know they get 3-4. I'll probably get that much if they do. I don't think you're right though, you never look anything up. You just say things.


I can guarantee my chemdawg plants will have more yield and more thc on a single branch than all of your plants combined.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> He said he will post pics in celebration of a harvest, not death.


havent u been paying attention u should read the thread again


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> I can guarantee my chemdawg plants will have more yield and more thc on a single branch than all of your plants combined.


  Was it us that was going to do a hash contest? Because I'm still down if you want to try to prove that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> havent u been paying attention u should read the thread again


I think YOU need to read again. Buck said if I ACTUALLY make it to harvest, he will post pictures of my mom for all of you.


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Was it us that was going to do a hash contest? Because I'm still down if you want to try to prove that.


If you can prove that the hash you make comes from these plants, you have a med card you can just buy some and claim you made it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

And come harvest time, I'll share something with my mom in it too. And ya'll will probably enjoy it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> If you can prove that the hash you make comes from these plants, you have a med card you can just buy some hash and claim you made it.


I'll have videos up of the hash being made  Don't you know me by now? Same rules for you though.


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

Cold water extraction or dry extraction or BHO? I thought I knew you by now but you never fail to surprise me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> Cold water extraction or dry extraction or BHO? I thought I knew you by now but you never fail to surprise me.


I will be doing all kinds of extractions. But yes, those three will definitely be covered. Whoever has MORE + better hash, will be considered to have more THC, since the more pure it is the more alkaloids it will have (Unless we get enough money to actually pay for testing, which there are actually test sheets that can be bought that can be used 50 times, but they are still like $130). And you can only submit one branch's worth (Jk, unless you SERIOUSLY believe you will have more THC in one branch than in all of my plants). I will be making about 1 plants worth of bud material into hash, maybe more, haven't decided yet.


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

More doesn't = better like you just said a few posts ago. I judge the quality by the color and texture and the way it burns. Full melt with no plant matter in it will be blonde in color and burn with little to no ashes at all. BHO doesn't even qualify as hash in my book, gotta keep those trichomes in tact.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> More doesn't = better like you just said a few posts ago. I judge the quality by the color and texture and the way it burns. Full melt with no plant matter in it will be blonde in color and burn with little to no ashes at all. BHO doesn't even qualify as hash in my book, gotta keep those trichomes in tact.


True, "More doesn't mean better" But MORE + BETTER is better. If you have 3g of Bubble and I have 8g of BHO, I have more better hash. THAT is how we will judge who's got more alkaloids. Since the more pure the hash the more alkaloids by weight. Unless we get a test sheet, then we can test out shit and see what's up with each batch and judge by not just weight and grade, but weight and actual percentage.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

And BHO DOES qualify as hash. And so does amber/golden oil. And so does wax. And so does Dr.Atomics hash. And so does Bubble. And so does Shatter. And so does ANY other kind of hash.


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

That doesn't even make sense, I thought we had a real competition but you obviously don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## majek (Jan 24, 2013)

Enough of the BS meet me in denver if you really want to compare. I'll give you a free sample


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> Enough of the BS meet me in denver if you really want to compare. I'll give you a free sample


Alright. We'll have a video smoke-out. When are you going to be in town? If you're planning on coming for 4/20, there is a possibility I will have hash made by then.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

majek said:


> That doesn't even make sense, I thought we had a real competition but you obviously don't know what you are talking about.


It doesn't make sense to say that all hash is hash, and that if it's purer hash it has more alkaloids? I think YOU have NO IDEA what you are talking about at all


----------



## dangledo (Jan 24, 2013)

how are you going to purge the butane out of the oil?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

dangledo said:


> how are you going to purge the butane out of the oil?


Water Bath. And I want to try whipping in wax... Never done it before, and I should have plenty of stuff to try it with this time


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And come harvest time, I'll share something with my mom in it too. And ya'll will probably enjoy it.


I probably will, lol tell mom greenhorny says HI


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I probably will, lol tell mom greenhorny says HI


Just have Buck tell her. Via FB.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just have Buck tell her. Via FB.


&#8203;......


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just have Buck tell her. Via FB.


can't do that, she blocked me. but not before i saved all her pics to my hard drive!

if you make it to harvest, we'll be having a good time with those.

updates?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> can't do that, she blocked me. but not before i saved all her pics to my hard drive!
> 
> if you make it to harvest, we'll be having a good time with those.
> 
> updates?


He is MILKING his Mom for his plants


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> He said he will post pics in celebration of a harvest, not death.


i'm not picky, i can go either way.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 24, 2013)

If your sister was up in the video, it would be watchable.... spam video


Finshaggy said:


> 1) That bag was an 8th, I just smoked it for a whole day before the review, so it was almost gone. 2) I have asthma, if you were literate you would know that 3) Plenty of people want to see this stuff, last time I made a smoke review someone said "You should start making more smoke reviews"  and 4) He can have his hair however he wants


----------



## chewberto (Jan 24, 2013)

He still hasn't told me if its organic milk?


majek said:


> _Most of the ingredients found in milk are not required by plants. Fat, lactose and carbohydrates found in milk are not essential to plants. Proteins in milk are rich in nitrogen but they are not in a form that plants can synthesize. However, milk contains calcium and some minerals that may help plants grow better.
> _
> And that's from a 5th graders science project lol


----------



## chewberto (Jan 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not picky, i can go either way.


I bet she can too!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> He is MILKING his Mom for his plants


No, I just found an old video of her. And I figure if someone put it up, ya'll should enjoy it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> He still hasn't told me if its organic milk?


Before it was regular. This time I used some organic. The other one expired.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, just realized, bonus for you guys. The video I'll show you at harvest has my mom AND my sister.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2013)

meh. i already have pics of your mom and sister posing together in two piece bikinis, pre and post tit job.

this thread is finally getting OK though.*

care to repost that vid of your mom or an update to the grow?


----------



## the bent botanist (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm officially convinced finshaggy is trolling everyone here. especially the trolls


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Was it us that was going to do a hash contest? Because I'm still down if you want to try to prove that.


Swing by some clubs and let me know if mine is dank dank


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> meh. i already have pics of your mom and sister posing together in two piece bikinis, pre and post tit job.
> 
> this thread is finally getting OK though.*
> 
> care to repost that vid of your mom or an update to the grow?


Ya somebody bump that vid, I'm not digging thru all this schwag


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

Hellllooooooooooooooooo..... How is everyone??? I'm over here gettin' my smoke and drink on. Where are the updates?


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 25, 2013)

I see stupidity runs in the family huh Shaggedfin?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Straight up spam vid agreed


----------



## delvite (Jan 25, 2013)

somthing to smile about ................................................ ...[video=youtube;9bPICBtque0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bPICBtque0[/video]


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 25, 2013)

Shits gotten boring finmoldew. Time to fire up the halogen and put some shit in rice again to spice things up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 25, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Shits gotten boring finmoldew. Time to fire up the halogen and put some shit in rice again to spice things up.


I agree. threads gotten boring. your 24 hours of fame is almost up fin. hope you enjoyed it while it lasted


----------



## doowmd (Jan 25, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Shits gotten boring finmoldew. Time to fire up the halogen and put some shit in rice again to spice things up.



yea looks like ur pussin out on the halogen wtf?




Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I agree. threads gotten boring. your 24 hours of fame is almost up fin. hope you enjoyed it while it lasted



there's only some much "shock factor" to be had out of a person's stupidity........until a new integer is added = Halogen lamp!

BTW, he never has addressed the smell issue when it comes to that milk ruining, u know is has to have started really reeking by now. Guess he's used to it. lol nasty.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Shits gotten boring finmoldew. Time to fire up the halogen and put some shit in rice again to spice things up.


I can't use the halogen yet. It would be a waste, the top of the fluorescent reflector would just bounce all the light up. And I can't have a halogen 6 inches from carpet.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I agree. threads gotten boring. your 24 hours of fame is almost up fin. hope you enjoyed it while it lasted


What are you talking about? I disappeared for like 12 hours and you guys kept everything going, I think what's dying is the actual insults. Because I don't see any anymore


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

You guys will get your plant torture videos just wait. The halogen will be added if the plants grow enough to move the fluoro. If not, I may not be able to use it this grow, but there will be plenty of other things for you to freak out about. And I wont give anything away, except for maybe a day or two before it actually happens.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

Update for today coming soon-ish. Haven't made it yet, just woke up.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What are you talking about? I disappeared for like 12 hours and you guys kept everything going, I think what's dying is the actual insults. Because I don't see any anymore


your closet is starting to look like a trash can.... nasty bastard


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Update for today coming soon-ish. Haven't made it yet, just woke up.


lazy bastard


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

You got's ta show dem! I need a big payoff...


UncleBuck said:


> meh. i already have pics of your mom and sister posing together in two piece bikinis, pre and post tit job.
> 
> this thread is finally getting OK though.*
> 
> care to repost that vid of your mom or an update to the grow?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> your closet is starting to look like a trash can.... nasty bastard


Starting to? There are way less things in there than there were before. You must be watching like 2-3 weeks back.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

Update coming super soon. I was watching weeds, now I'm going to make the update right now.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

Downdate i bet!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

NEW UPDATE!!! [video=youtube;wM51QgDJnnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM51QgDJnnc[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Downdate i bet!


Nope. Got a little preflower. These plants are maturing  And I'll know if these are conditions were "too harsh" (as you guys believe) when I find out the true genders on these.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nope. Got a little preflower. These plants are maturing  And I'll know if these are conditions were "too harsh" (as you guys believe) when I find out the true genders on these.


I have to give you credit, I never thought you would reach 3 nodes! Bravo.... How long did that take again?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I have to give you credit, I never thought you would reach 3 nodes! Bravo.... How long did that take again?


Just watch. These plants are going to have plenty of nodes, they are just going to have NO stretch and tons of strength to hold some nice, huge ass nugs. Just watch and see what I'm doing.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

You don't have to tell me to watch! I'm watching


Finshaggy said:


> Just watch. These plants are going to have plenty of nodes, they are just going to have NO stretch and tons of strength to hold some nice, huge ass nugs. Just watch and see what I'm doing.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

Have your sister smoke a joint out of her anus..I bet it won't get deleted!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Have your sister smoke a joint out of her anus..I bet it won't get deleted!


is failspammy getting his own spam deleted out of his own thread?

i need to stop being productive and spend more time in here. although every time i try to give basic advice such as "it is not a good idea to milk jizz your plants", spammy ignores me and pours milk into his plants anyway.

anyhoo, i noticed how you water, spammy. you're doing it wrong. you're not adding enough, you're going to introduce dry spots and whatnot into your soil. you need to soak that soil thoroughly.

i have a little saying that has never done me wrong: water DEEP, not OFTEN. hope this helps!

and i concur with sister smoking joint out of anus. please produce if you can.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

Yup deleted and repeated!


UncleBuck said:


> is failspammy getting his own spam deleted out of his own thread?
> 
> i need to stop being productive and spend more time in here. although every time i try to give basic advice such as "it is not a good idea to milk jizz your plants", spammy ignores me and pours milk into his plants anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

I also water thoroughly....It makes plants grow


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Yup deleted and repeated!


that's sad. was it anything good?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's sad. was it anything good?


His sister and her friends in horrible lighting! Smoking cigarettes and pretending to engage in lesbianism. Lame video bitches squawking like a bird...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 25, 2013)

Wheres the 

BRAWNDO ???

This ENTIRE thread is summed up right here

[youtube]-Vw2CrY9Igs[/youtube]


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> His sister and her friends in horrible lighting! Smoking cigarettes and pretending to engage in lesbianism. Lame video bitches squawking like a bird...


didnt get to see a single titty. waste of fucking time


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> didnt get to see a single titty. waste of fucking time


Your telling me...I wanna see that little birds beak blowing a hot dog too.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

A


theloadeddragon said:


> Wheres the
> 
> BRAWNDO ???
> 
> ...


Its got what plants crave!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 25, 2013)

yup. Hover over picture for description .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nope. Got a little preflower. These plants are maturing


 maturing huh. if they're maturing than they must be midgets. cute little things.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> they are just going to have NO stretch and tons of strength


 oh really lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> His sister and her friends in horrible lighting! Smoking cigarettes and pretending to engage in lesbianism. Lame video bitches squawking like a bird...


Those bitches were annoying as fuck.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> maturing huh. if they're maturing than they must be midgets. cute little things.


The correct nomenclature is vertically challenged! Please don't offend the little people...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2013)

Those things are going to have to be staked and tied down pretty well. So what are your actual goals again with this?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Those bitches were annoying as fuck.


Little trashasses! Stuffed squawkboxes!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Those things are going to have to be staked and tied down pretty well. So what are your actual goals again with this?


He's growing dank dank, duh!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Those bitches were annoying as fuck.


Little trashasses! Stuffed squawkboxes!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

Why did my statement double post?


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 25, 2013)

Spoiler alert!

Out of the four, three were male.


View attachment 2496884 This one, however, is triple D! Congrats Sin!
I must say, good job on the flush too.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

Ugly as fuck! Yuck that's how i pictured his plant in bloom! Can we see mommy and daughter now...


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Ugly as fuck! Yuck that's how i pictured his plant in bloom! Can we see mommy and daughter now...


I don't think the pics are coming, you might have to go watch rectocvaginal examinations on youtube.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Wheres the
> 
> BRAWNDO ???
> 
> ...


I made this joke with a friend the other day. I told him I was going to start watering with Gatorade because it has electrolytes. And that's what plants crave.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> I don't think the pics are coming, you might have to go watch rectocvaginal examinations on youtube.


Oh they are coming! Pre and post augmentation..


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Your telling me...I wanna see that little birds beak blowing a hot dog too.


How is this post not deleted but mine are???


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

Then we are all coming!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How is this post not deleted but mine are???


I don't understand your conflict?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> yup. Hover over picture for description .
> 
> View attachment 2496655


That's actually the definition of "Ignorant" "Ignoring things defined and explained to you" and most of you are quite good at this.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's actually the definition of "Ignorant" "Ignoring things defined and explained to you" and most of you are quite good at this.


Just because YOU explain it doesnt mean its true. Operative words infer distinctive meanings here.

You just described yourself as Ignorantly stupid then.

You ignore the truth that is told to you. - ignorant (by your definition)
You dont believe the Truth you hear or are Shown- Stupid

Just plain simple logic there... do you know what that is?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

Thinbaggy gets Owned By dragon on the regz!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> You ignore the truth that is told to you. - ignorant (by your definition)


No, I tell the people that tell me what to do that I can't afford what they tell me to do, then I tell them to stop giving me shopping lists. Then they keep ginving me shopping lists, t troll me, they are the ignorant ones


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Owned By dragon


You declare he owns you? you're soul? Or like you are his slave?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I tell the people that tell me what to do that I can't afford what they tell me to do, then I tell them to stop giving me shopping lists. Then they keep ginving me shopping lists, t troll me, they are the ignorant ones


Like trying to hold a conversation with a horny and drunk Chimpanzee :/

GL with all that.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You declare he owns you? you're soul? Or like you are his slave?


There, now it is cleared up for you...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You declare he owns you? you're soul? Or like you are his slave?


I owned you with your own words... the damn quote feature is my friend and I WOULD delight in sharing it with you... BUT your not worth it. Other people that choose to learn without being stubbornly aristocratic and juvenile about it, but are grateful for the power of information and learning new things.... those are the people that are worth it. 

how far down will you dig before you look up and see that the sunshine all around you has gotten out of your reach?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


>


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2013)

I do it for sport, not the win!


chewberto said:


> There, now it is cleared up for you...





PeyoteReligion said:


>


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 25, 2013)

considering how "stressed" these plants were, do you think they are exceptionally potent.?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 25, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> View attachment 2496915View attachment 2496916considering how "stressed" these plants were, do you think they are exceptionally potent.?


What Are You Doing?

You KNOW we are forbidden from sharing the Ancient TortureStressDankDank Technique!!!!

That there is the magical Alkaloid Cannibis Monster of Ages, grown by great stress, potent as shit. hahahahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2013)

i trusted mother nature to stress this one, it was dank dank, possibly dank dank dank.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> View attachment 2496915View attachment 2496916considering how "stressed" these plants were, do you think they are exceptionally potent.?


Classic from another grower just like spammy


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 26, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> What Are You Doing?
> 
> You KNOW we are forbidden from sharing the Ancient TortureStressDankDank Technique!!!!
> 
> That there is the magical Alkaloid Cannibis Monster of Ages, grown by great stress, potent as shit. hahahahaha


Dude, legend has it, the dank-dank will leave even the most seasoned smoker permastoned- the only problem is cultivating more than a gram at a time... and the rising cost of milk.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i trusted mother nature to stress this one, it was dank dank, possibly dank dank dank.


A true Masta in the art of ThinFaggNFairy


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 26, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Classic from another grower just like spammy


I think he learned from shin's youtube channel.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2013)

I know black folks have white palms, but damn Buck! lol jean shorts


UncleBuck said:


> i trusted mother nature to stress this one, it was dank dank, possibly dank dank dank.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Dude, legend has it, the dank-dank will leave even the most seasoned smoker permastoned- the only problem is cultivating more then a gram at a time... and the rising cost of milk.


He started with regular milk, and then went to Organic milk! Does that compromise the Organic status?


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 26, 2013)

chewberto said:


> He started with regular milk, and then went to Organic milk! Does that compromise the Organic status?


It sure does, unless they were cattle. 
FIN, I hope you feel responsible for this:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/597428-organic-bonsai-s-o-g.html


----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> It sure does, unless they were cattle.
> FIN, I hope you feel responsible for this:
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/597428-organic-bonsai-s-o-g.html


I dont want ro jump in that thread but I want to correct supertramp about the basil needing that high of a temp for germination if he's serious.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I dont want ro jump in that thread but I want to correct supertramp about the basil needing that high of a temp for germination if he's serious.


 My good vote is to do it. IMO, he was quick to jump on the defenseless fin protege; seemed vicious.


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL @ the name " ThinBaggy " by Chewberto, well played sir.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

Theres a pic of shaggy on the picture of yourself thread and hes got his whole head covered up. My my how things change when you get famous eh finn? *netflix*


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jan 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I dont want ro jump in that thread but I want to correct supertramp about the basil needing that high of a temp for germination if he's serious.


I see what you mean by my post. Hit the 9 instead the 8. Should have read 80-85. But anything between 65 and 85 will suffice......


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 26, 2013)

where were all these new *haters* like 250 posts ago when it *was* still funny?

If you didn't get your jab in at the beginning you're too late.

Let this kid grow.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 26, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> where were all these new *haters* like 250 posts ago when it *was* still funny?
> 
> If you didn't get your jab in at the beginning you're too late.
> 
> Let this kid grow.


250 posts ago? You shoulda been around 2500 ago when shit was in rice. It was classic


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 26, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> 250 posts ago? You shoulda been around 2500 ago when shit was in rice. It was classic



I was. We all got our heehaw's in. Good times


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2013)

In all actuality, the joke never ceases to exist... Not like we have been giving him bad advice pertaining to his grow, we just have to make observations of the bullshit filler he clogs up the thread with...granted there is less spam from him since the "Vacation", the joke is alive and well


----------



## dangledo (Jan 26, 2013)

nyuk nyuk nyuk


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Theres a pic of shaggy on the picture of yourself thread and hes got his whole head covered up. My my how things change when you get famous eh finn? *netflix*


 did you finish that thread yet? and how long did it take you. it took me weeks to go through the whole thing. but it was well worth it


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Theres a pic of shaggy on the picture of yourself thread and hes got his whole head covered up. My my how things change when you get famous eh finn? *netflix*


you wouldn't happen to know the post number, would you?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> you wouldn't happen to know the post number, would you?










Finshaggy said:


> View attachment 1911631
> (SD)Shaggy Doo hat...
> 
> And this is actually me...
> ...


awwwww. how cute. a shaggy doo hat. it's cute how you use that bandana too,


----------



## majek (Jan 26, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I tell the people that tell me what to do that I can't afford what they tell me to do, then I tell them to stop giving me shopping lists. Then they keep ginving me shopping lists, t troll me, they are the ignorant ones


I never told you to buy anything you can't afford and you still ignored my advice. I know lots of cheap and free alternatives that I would be willing to share if you were willing to listen. It's not about money it's about treating your plants with the love and care they deserve. We all know it doesn't take lots of fancy nutrients or lights to grow good pot, but it does take a little common sense.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awwwww. how cute. a shaggy doo hat. it's cute how you use that bandana too,


Hey kids, see how fame can turn you from this^^^ to this vvv


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2013)

What set you from? Grape street Watts!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 26, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Dude, legend has it, the dank-dank will leave even the most seasoned smoker permastoned- the only problem is cultivating more than a gram at a time... and the rising cost of milk.


No, that's that Dank dank dank dank dank. Gotta wait till I get to Africa, then like ten years after that, to see that crazy super dank dank.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 26, 2013)

chewberto said:


> granted there is less spam from him since the "Vacation", the joke is alive and well


I'm watching Weeds, don't you pay attention?? I'm on the very last season though now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's cute how you use that bandana too,


The bandanna hid my hair, which was like a foot long.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 26, 2013)

majek said:


> I never told you to buy anything you can't afford and you still ignored my advice. I know lots of cheap and free alternatives that I would be willing to share if you were willing to listen.


You're bullshitting and if anyone reads your post they will be able to tell. First you say you never gave me advice I couldn't afford (you don't know my budget), then you said that if I listened to you you would be giving me advice on how to do free shit. So did you already give me the avice or not? Because I KNOW THAT YOU DIDN'T. You have been nothing but a troll on this thread. Asking questions that are answered in the videos, and on the thread REPEATEDLY. And every time you are proven wrong you just pick something new to troll about. So I'm done replying to you. If you want to see the grow watch it, stop trolling.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're bullshitting and if anyone reads your post they will be able to tell. First you say you never gave me advice I couldn't afford (you don't know my budget), then you said that if I listened to you you would be giving me advice on how to do free shit. So did you already give me the avice or not? Because I KNOW THAT YOU DIDN'T. You have been nothing but a troll on this thread. Asking questions that are answered in the videos, and on the thread REPEATEDLY. And every time you are proven wrong you just pick something new to troll about. So I'm done replying to you. If you want to see the grow watch it, stop trolling.


did you bump your head, spammy? majek gave you plenty of advice before you told him off.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm watching Weeds, don't you pay attention?? I'm on the very last season though now.


I don't understand your conflict!


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 26, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm watching Weeds, don't you pay attention?? I'm on the very last season though now.



anyone else find Mary Louise Parker oddly attractive?

Great show.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What's Thinbaggys sisters name Buck?


femspermy, i believe.

sad there are no new updates yet. next break you get, f(insh)aggy, we'd all love an update!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jan 26, 2013)

more formaly known as a boner coozie or shame cave


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 26, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> anyone else find Mary Louise Parker oddly attractive?
> 
> Great show.


She was ugly at first. Then she got hot. But then you realize it's just make-up and camera angles.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> femspermy, i believe.
> 
> sad there are no new updates yet. next break you get, f(insh)aggy, we'd all love an update!


In the morning. Plants are sleeping.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess you people need a weekly reminder to cut the crap. This is a grow thread, not a personal attack thread. This is the last time I will say anything because the next time I have to, I will shut this down and send some people on vacations, maybe permanently. This goes for the op as well.
Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 27, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> I guess you people need a weekly reminder to cut the crap. This is a grow thread, not a personal attack thread. This is the last time I will say anything because the next time I have to, I will shut this down and send some people on vacations, maybe permanently. This goes for the op as well.
> Thank you and have a nice day.


[video=youtube;bW7Op86ox9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW7Op86ox9g[/video]


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 27, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> She was ugly at first. Then she got hot. But then you realize it's just make-up and camera angles.



That's true... she was okay looking on fried green tomatoes.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 27, 2013)

lmao... but really i could care less


----------



## 420mon (Jan 27, 2013)

it's not you, it's me........


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> I guess you people need a weekly reminder to cut the crap. This is a grow thread, not a personal attack thread. This is the last time I will say anything because the next time I have to, I will shut this down and send some people on vacations, maybe permanently. This goes for the op as well.
> Thank you and have a nice day.


If you close the thread, at least post a link to the new thread when I make it.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Why close a good thread? people learn a lot here! Educational material..... Free information will be censored soon enough, let us play chiceh!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;bW7Op86ox9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW7Op86ox9g[/video]


This constantly plays in my head when dealing with morons... only its "Dumb da dumbdumb"


----------



## dbkick (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Why close a good thread? people learn a lot here! Educational material..... Free information will be censored soon enough, let us play chiceh!


yeah and finshaggy seems to enjoy the abuse.some people are into that you know. he already said if you close this one he's starting another. you can certainly ban people but they can certainly just make another account and start again.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

dbkick said:


> yeah and finshaggy seems to enjoy the abuse.some people are into that you know. he already said if you close this one he's starting another. you can certainly ban people but they can certainly just make another account and start again.


If there were only more tags to show you how I really feel...


----------



## delvite (Jan 27, 2013)

hey peeps sneaky picture update before the video in last page of my journal if anyone wants a look


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 27, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> I guess you people need a weekly reminder to cut the crap. This is a grow thread, not a personal attack thread. This is the last time I will say anything because the next time I have to, I will shut this down and send some people on vacations, maybe permanently. This goes for the op as well.
> Thank you and have a nice day.


Doesnt the OP have the option of locking the thread so only he can post in it?

It seems to me that the OP is getting exactly what they wanted out of this thread (attention).

I admit, I have definitely let off some steam in this thread.... but to be honest, I dont see any other real benefit of it.


----------



## haight (Jan 27, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> anyone else find Mary Louise Parker oddly attractive?
> 
> Great show.


Yea, I bet she takes it up the ass. Just another TV anorexia.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Update in the next 10-30 min.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 27, 2013)

NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;To6yu0Z-Ox0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To6yu0Z-Ox0[/video]


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 27, 2013)

I think it should be kept open on the condition that he keeps a min 2 plants in rice at all times.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

How many days above ground?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> How many days above ground?


over a month. going on 5 weeks now.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/602174-fins-again.html


----------



## delvite (Jan 27, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;To6yu0Z-Ox0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To6yu0Z-Ox0[/video]


 finnshaggy update 36, the 1 before that was 45


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks, just doing a comparison!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 27, 2013)

a comparison to what?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> a comparison to what?


to watching mold grow on bread...


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> over a month. going on 5 weeks now.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/602174-fins-again.html


I have already taken 8 clones off one of my five week plants. Even after taking 8 clones the plants are still at least 5 times bigger. Fin please, I know you say you are doing a stress run or whatever you call it, but you are only on your second grow by yourself, why not just take some advice and do it the right way?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 27, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I have already taken 8 clones off one of my five week plants. Even after taking 8 clones the plants are still at least 5 times bigger. Fin please, I know you say you are doing a stress run or whatever you call it, but you are only on your second grow by yourself, why not just take some advice and do it the right way?


Because in like ten years from Shiva or Africa he's gonna be mad famous for his crystaled out tennis balls and getting all kinds of google hits, he's just way ahead of u bud. Sry :/


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 27, 2013)

comparrison??

these were grown under like 240W Fluorescents, from seed While I was moving... tending an outdoor, and Making babies (like people babies  ) 5 weeks







Oh wait whoops, that is only half of them, here are the rest....


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 27, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> comparrison??
> 
> these were grown under like 240W Fluorescents, from seed While I was moving... tending an outdoor, and Making babies (like people babies  ) 5 weeks


Thank you TLD


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Thanks, just doing a comparison!


ya no problem. I probably know fins grow better than he does, lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 27, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Thank you TLD


I edited in the rest.

Definitely "stressed" these girls, just didnt have the time or $ (mostly didnt have the time).

Fin is slowly looking around and absorbing some things I think... I also think his ego wont let him admit that..... It just comes to him


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 27, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I edited in the rest.
> 
> Definitely "stressed" these girls, just didnt have the time or $ (mostly didnt have the time).
> 
> Fin is slowly looking around and absorbing some things I think... I also think his ego wont let him admit that..... It just comes to him


I agree .


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 27, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> , but you are only on your second grow by yourself,


Third, and it's not by myself. I have my roommates, and I did ask for advice from you guys the other day and will again if I ever need it.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

First step is admitting you have a problem! Then you ask for help, you received it..so where are we now in this recovery process? Making amends?
I am rooting for you T.B!


----------



## majek (Jan 27, 2013)

You said in one of your videos it was your first 18/6 grow, so which is it? Flowering rooted clones is not the same as growing from seed.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 27, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Third, and it's not by myself. I have my roommates, and I did ask for advice from you guys the other day and will again if I ever need it.


You gained a little of my respect from this post. Keep it up bud


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> You gained a little of my respect from this post. Keep it up bud


Same here.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 27, 2013)

can you stop drowning them already


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

What happened? Whatd i miss? Are they dead yet? Can Bmeat make an apperence on the show??


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> What happened? Whatd i miss? Are they dead yet? Can Bmeat make an apperence on the show??


Theyre starting to look better. I dont think theyll die. Can you show us how much milk your using while you water next time please? I love milk......alot.......


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 28, 2013)

^^
A man who quotes himself is a man that will never suffer boredom alone.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> ^^
> A man who quotes himself is a man that will never suffer boredom alone.


When im bored i just play with myself


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> First step is admitting you have a problem! Then you ask for help, you received it..so where are we now in this recovery process? Making amends?!


I never admitted I had a problem, so sounds like we're still on that step.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 28, 2013)

majek said:


> You said in one of your videos it was your first 18/6 grow, so which is it? Flowering rooted clones is not the same as growing from seed.


Both  I'm glad you FINALLY paid attention to ONE thing. But guess what, I've been saying I was going to by clones since like the 4th video. So it's both  and that was the plan


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 28, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Both  I'm glad you FINALLY paid attention to ONE thing. But guess what, I've been saying I was going to by clones since like the 4th video. So it's both  and that was the plan


are u waiting on these ones to die?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 28, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> are u waiting on these ones to die?


No, you guys are though. I'm just growing extra plants because this grow is for 2 ppl, not one.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 28, 2013)

AHA.... its a Stress grow...

Your growing Stress!! I didnt know they are calling it dank dank these days.


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 28, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Buying weed? This is a grow, not a buy.


your not growing anything not really........ not even massive roots


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Update on chewbertos seeds started two weeks before you!
Here is an aerial view... plants are 3ft+ tall
Blue cheese and lavender


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> ^^
> A man who quotes himself is a man that will never suffer boredom alone.


Bwahahaha first laugh of the day!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> medium yield, .


medium yield huh 

so what you think you be yeilding per plant?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 28, 2013)

Im curious what you expecting shag?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Medium yield... Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighhhht.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> medium yield huh
> 
> so what you think you be yeilding per plant?


2 oz is my guess. But maybe more or less depending on the specific plant.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry I didn't reply much today. Finished Weeds, and found Sons of Anarchy. So watched the whole first season already


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 28, 2013)

what wattage HPS?

2 oz's total or 2 per plant?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> When im bored i just play with myself


me too. a lot.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 28, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> what wattage HPS?
> 
> 2 oz's total or 2 per plant?


Ea. 1000w.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

You'll get about a P per 1000w.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Accounting for the current rate of growth, your gonna need a new ceiling!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

At least a kilo per plant...all that stress is gonna pay off!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 28, 2013)

Fin I have a question.. If all this stress is gonna make the weed more potent wouldn't all the new growers that make all the common mistakes grow stronger weed than a professional grower that has everything dialed in?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You'll get about a P per 1000w.


That would be cool. But I don't think so. Unless I get FOR SURE these clones in and they are more indica than these. These all look mainly Sativa/Hybrid except 2 of them, which look more Indica/Hybrid. So none of them are going to be HUGE dense nugs, just good sized dense nugs.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 28, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Fin I have a question.. If all this stress is gonna make the weed more potent wouldn't all the new growers that make all the common mistakes grow stronger weed than a professional grower that has everything dialed in?


No. Because most people fuck up and can't recover. I'm fucking up to a point that is easily reversible. Most people fuck up with massive over nuting, or over pruning, or over watering, etc etc. TOO MUCH stress kills a plant and makes it weaker. But IF IT RECOVERS (as I have said the whole time) it will be stronger after the experience.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 28, 2013)

NEW UPDATE (sorry it's so late in the day) [video=youtube;Sw0L-qdolEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw0L-qdolEI[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Let me rephrase that. I average a P per 1000w.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2013)

you're planning on cloning those? really?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 28, 2013)

but they have to be stressed clones to be legit


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you're planning on cloning those? really?


You watched the video?


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 28, 2013)

im not even in the mood to deal with the self feeding troll today, im going to the arcade


pz.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> im not even in the mood to deal with the self feeding troll today, im going to the arcade
> 
> 
> pz.


Arcade? Where?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Let me rephrase that. I average a P per 1000w.


Lol i was gonna say... I think he'll need abt 4 more grows to hit the p. Total.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Lol i was gonna say... I think he'll need abt 4 more grows to hit the p. Total.


Yeah I thought about that and had to say... wait, not you, I'm talking about me.


----------



## Robfather (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> im not even in the mood to deal with the self feeding troll today, im going to the arcade
> 
> 
> pz.


You aren't bored with it already? I am, we need some new games lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You watched the video?


no, because your camera work gives me motion sickness and makes michael j fox look like a living statue.

but i did listen.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no, because your camera work gives me motion sickness and makes michael j fox look like a living statue.
> 
> but i did listen.


How do you know anything about the camera work without watching the video?  And a listen is still a view. I thought you had like a rule against giving me views.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 28, 2013)

ho all is going to the rally in Denver?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

The MJ Fox comment was epic...


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2013)

he still has more updates than leaves.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

I counted 3 nodes....am i close


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> You aren't bored with it already? I am, we need some new games lol.


yes i hear ya i do hope we get new ones periodically


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2013)

cant get past 20k on invaders. 7 lives gone on same level. arrrgh


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2013)

dangledo said:


> cant get past 20k on invaders. 7 lives gone on same level. arrrgh


You ever play space invaders 95? That game is the shit! Especially with two players.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 29, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I counted 3 nodes....am i close


Did you count or guess?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 29, 2013)

an educated guess...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 29, 2013)

dangledo said:


> an educated guess...


Nothing that ya'll say is informed (since you all think I don't take advice and want to give me shopping lists)... Most of the time is irrelevant to the thread (since the goal IS NOT to make these plants comfortable and that is the advice you guys keep giving me)... And could NEVER be called educated (unless this were an entirely different grow).     So I think you mean to say a UN-educated guess. Or an IGNORANT guess. The video is like 3 posts up. If he really wants to know how many their are he can scroll up   Instead of guessing and asking us to correct him.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## jdhutson2006 (Jan 29, 2013)

i'm really broke at the moment and my girls i'm thinking are in need of phosphorus...i thought about giving some of my Lab's poop and someone on here said i should ask you about it cause you the scoop on poop! ???


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nothing that ya'll say is informed (since you all think I don't take advice and want to give me shopping lists)... Most of the time is irrelevant to the thread (since the goal IS NOT to make these plants comfortable and that is the advice you guys keep giving me)... And could NEVER be called educated (unless this were an entirely different grow).     So I think you mean to say a UN-educated guess. Or an IGNORANT guess. The video is like 3 posts up. If he really wants to know how many their are he can scroll up   Instead of guessing and asking us to correct him.


spammy, at the time you had those sprouts in rice, i had some unrooted clones just starting their journey.

in the time it took you to accomplish what you have, those clones rooted, vegged, and will be put into flower tomorrow, where i expect to get 1.5-2 ounces per plant.

it's not that we think you don't take advice, it's that you do not take good advice. and then you emoticon spam a hateful, trolly reply like you just did.

don't you think that if stress were a good thing (like you claim to be doing), we would have heard a bit more about it by now?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2013)

It was a valid post, it looks to be about 3 nodes, am I close because it cant be that far off!
I watched the video, muted your voice... I take a different approach than JohnCandy...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2013)

Also by the time you grow your "dankdank" I will have already grown two harvests of single danks, so what is the payoff? 
I will be smoking and you will still be joking half way throughout your grow...I am pretty sure others have pointed this out... Why is it always aboit watch my video with you...everything you post involves solicitation of your videos...Pleas enlighten me?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2013)

Excuse my sloppy typing, but frankly perfection isn't your thing so why should I bother...
Side note: Fuck you Phone


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 29, 2013)

i put beans in water on the 20th they are almost as big as your dank dank


----------



## dbkick (Jan 29, 2013)

I heard this was the shopping list thread, can anyone give me a shopping list?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 29, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> i'm really broke at the moment and my girls i'm thinking are in need of phosphorus...i thought about giving some of my Lab's poop and someone on here said i should ask you about it cause you the scoop on poop! ???


NO. Use milk.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 29, 2013)

dbkick said:


> I heard this was the shopping list thread, can anyone give me a shopping list?


They would be happy to.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;QIfox3yem-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIfox3yem-M[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not sure they have been stressed enough, tell your plants you cant come up with the money for the electric bill...That should stress them out! Double Dank


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 29, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;QIfox3yem-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIfox3yem-M[/video]


all you need to do now is add spinich to the nute tank and you will have the strongest plant that will beat all others down...
p.s nice looking soil


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 29, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I'm not sure they have been stressed enough, tell your plants you cant come up with the money for the electric bill...That should stress them out! Double Dank


Yeah, let's just remove their energy source from the equation. Then they'll definitely be able to recover from any stress I cause


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 29, 2013)

how long u leaving the fan on like that?......lol


----------



## dbkick (Jan 29, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> all you need to do now is add spinich to the nute tank and you will have the strongest plant that will beat all others down...
> p.s nice looking soil


the dank dank


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2013)

*






Originally Posted by chewberto 
I'm not sure they have been stressed enough, tell your plants you cant come up with the money for the electric bill...That should stress them out! Double Dank


​




*


Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, let's just remove their energy source from the equation. Then they'll definitely be able to recover from any stress I cause


Dumb da DumbDumb! You are a real piece of work ya know? I guess receiving a joke doesn't sit well to an individual who's whole existence is one! Kinda cancel each other out I guess!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> how long u leaving the fan on like that?......lol


Until Dank Dank hath risen!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 29, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> how long u leaving the fan on like that?......lol


It was just for a minute.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 29, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, let's just remove their energy source from the equation. Then they'll definitely be able to recover from any stress I cause


Are you really so self absorbed you can't even tell that was a joke?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NO. Use milk.


you've given up on manure?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> My whole pint is that you guys are trolls. Fuck your jokes, fuck your shit talk. It's all stupid and unnecessary.


you been drinking again tonight, spammy? you seem more belligerent than normal.*


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;QIfox3yem-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIfox3yem-M[/video]


this is epic. look at it go


----------



## delvite (Jan 30, 2013)

coming along finn, keep those updates coming


----------



## chewberto (Jan 30, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> this is epic. look at it go


Straight into the garbage!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 30, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> this is epic. look at it go


 Oh hell ya bud, that is some good stress right there finny, right side ways. Ive been givin you a hard time about stress so far but this really showed me you have what it takes to go to the next level. That was some fourty mile an hour winds i bet. You super cropped them while cleaning the milk jizz off the leaves, good call. Wheres the damn rain machine already, seriously if your not watering from above in the AM in the dark your plants wont feel shivas hand of hardship. Your plants look to be needing some deep meditation after the stress but i really think some mechanical gravity stress could work well with them before they relax for a bit. One word - rain machine


----------



## chewberto (Jan 30, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> This post could be enjoyed in the most obscure setting. While drinking afternoon tea or watching live roller derby, it doesnt matter.... this shits funny


Its fun, you should make one!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 30, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Eh fuck you then...lets see how much attention you get without the jokes...Crybaby


I'm hardly even here. And the fact that you are replying or telling joke is enough "attention". The extra people that enjoy it is just extra.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been on other sites and watching TV shows. Really my main focus is my grow (not this grow journal though) and getting the word out about this years MASSIVE 4/20 rally in Denver


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> My whole pint is that you guys are trolls. Fuck your jokes, fuck your shit talk. It's all stupid and unnecessary.


----------



## delvite (Jan 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've been on other sites and watching TV shows. Really my main focus is my grow (not this grow journal though) and getting the word out about this years MASSIVE 4/20 rally in Denver


ive gotta get to some of these rallys, lets see how the grows this year treat me


----------



## delvite (Jan 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


>


no pics of thread posters please


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 30, 2013)

delvite said:


> ive gotta get to some of these rallys, lets see how the grows this year treat me


your grows go like your current one u could probably lash all those buds together and float over


----------



## delvite (Jan 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> your grows go like your current one u could probably lash all those buds together and float over


just scream legalise weed n 420 rules from my bud cloud? i like it


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Ninja, why are you typing in pink???


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 30, 2013)

Last night was crazy  Plants are doing great, and I will get to making an update here shortly. If you want to read about last night check out the newest post on "Adventure Time with FinShaggy" which can be found in my sig


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've been on other sites and watching TV shows. Really my main focus is my grow (not this grow journal though) and getting the word out about this years MASSIVE 4/20 rally in Denver


If your main focus really was your grow, you would learn the basic fundamentals of cannabis horticulture. Your wasting time and money doing what your doing. It can be very cheap to grow good weed with basic tactics. I've watched over a bit of your grow and your wrong in many ways dude. Pick up your skirt and take the advice given to you and although it may be hard to swallow your pride, your going to get results that will make you HAPPY. Just in case you attack with " I can't afford it" remember I'm telling you any slightly resourceful and open-to-learn guy can do this *very* cheaply. Do what you want to though, it's your life Shaggy.


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not a troll, not stupid, not shit-talking, no jokes and it's not unnecessary to try to help someone grow themselves some good product...just sayin man.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 30, 2013)

BCBuddy420 said:


> If your main focus really was your grow, you would learn the basic fundamentals of cannabis horticulture.


You obviously haven't realized that this grow is actually the most fundamental grow on this site. I'm doing what we did BEFORE we decided genetics was the only thing that made weed good. This is how they USED to make the dank dank. And I'm doing it with GOOD genetics.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 30, 2013)

BCBuddy420 said:


> Not a troll, not stupid, not shit-talking, no jokes


Just too ignorant to read the things that I have explained repeatedly in this thread.


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You obviously haven't realized that this grow is actually the most fundamental grow on this site. I'm doing what we did BEFORE we decided genetics was the only thing that made weed good. This is how they USED to make the dank dank. And I'm doing it with GOOD genetics.


Ok! Good luck!!


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 30, 2013)

This was my first time ever really attempting to grow, without knowing 2 % about growing and within 13 weeks from clones I got this by myself with no help except RIU (thx guys);








This was my FIRST EVER harvest while learning to grow...




But don't listen to me man, or anyone else you know better! BTW yours truthfully is the furthest from fundamental I've seen on RIU except for bmeat but I still think he may have you beat in growing lol, that's harsh, trust me. And strain is important, yes, but without basic homeostasis you can't turn a million dollar strain into 5 bucks without the fundamentals. Hey your an attention whore who wants failure so reap that failure dude!!! Lol. Btw I'd help you anytime but I know you couldn't give a shit...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 30, 2013)

Where's the hash?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Where's the hash?


Doesn't matter. What BC buddy said is completely true.

Nice job on your first grow BC! bmeat actually has quite a few beat actually.


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Doesn't matter. What BC buddy said is completely true.
> 
> Nice job on your first grow BC! bmeat actually has quite a few beat actually.


Beat in what??? lol and thanks brotha!! It was a ride, slippery at times but what a landing! Too bad guys like this Fin dude can't be humble and see the big picture...oh well it's his harvest not mine! Btw Thinbaggy... how many weeks are you in??


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

BCBuddy420 said:


> Beat in what??? lol and thanks brotha!! It was a ride, slippery at times but what a landing! Too bad guys like this Fin dude can't be humble and see the big picture...oh well it's his harvest not mine! Btw Thinbaggy... how many weeks are you in??


UHmmmmmmmmmmm... Lemme get back to you on that. 

The only thing that drives me nuts about finshaggy now is his spamming. After his last ban, he has been pretty chill with me so, I've been pretty chill with him. I just had to let him do his thing and I'm going out on a limb here but he did say just wait until the end. So, I'm willing to see if that works out because there have been a lot of times in my own personal experiences where I had to tell people "just wait till I'm done, you'll see". So I can sort of relate.

+rep for your grow BCB420


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2013)

BCBuddy420 said:


> how many weeks are you in??


You're gonna laugh your ass off when you find out.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

BCBuddy420 said:


> Btw Thinbaggy... how many weeks are you in??


UHMMM... he's about.. 12 weeks in? Something like that?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 30, 2013)

It's clownin how all of shaggys updates are pretty much the exact same thing. Gonna get some clones pretty soon, gonna top or fim these pretty soon, gonna put the halogen up pretty soon. 4 weeks later none of that shit has happened and he's still just talking about it.


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> UHMMM... he's about.. 12 weeks in? Something like that?


OUUCHHHH! *pained face* They should be into flowering and lookin bushy by now. Thanks for the rep, back at ya friend.


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 30, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> this is epic. look at it go


LMAO!!!! that is hilarious! WIND STRESS at it's finest.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;QIfox3yem-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIfox3yem-M[/video]


Why in the hell are you subjecting a seedling to monsoon winds?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why in the hell are you subjecting a seedling to monsoon winds?


I dunno, that seems pretty mild compared to everything else he's subjected them to.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2013)

bahhah! ahaha !

BAH!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why in the hell are you subjecting a seedling to monsoon winds?


Yes Finshaggy, I'd like to hear what you have to say about that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I dunno, that seems pretty mild compared to everything else he's subjected them to.


Well I just walked into this thread so I don't know about much else. lol.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well I just walked into this thread so I don't know about much else. lol.


You are in for a treat.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 30, 2013)

should we post first indoor grows?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2013)

So what plant is finshaggy on now and how old is it? I went back like 30 pages and couldnt find it.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Finshaggy, spam one of your videos of your setup to refresh homeboy here.

Thanks.


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 30, 2013)

dangledo said:


> should we post first indoor grows?


already did haha poor guy had to look at my first grow compared to his ----# grow?? lol


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 30, 2013)

Isn't this still on his original plants at the beginning of thread??? Correct me if anyone know, because I would LOVE to see this guys harvest. Not because I'm a dick but because any guy that sucks at something and acts like he knows better should get it rubbed in his face. Whattya expect Fin? You've denied help from a lot of knowledgable growers...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2013)

You can see the results of my grows in my CFL flowers Sig. First grow successful, second grow would of been killer, but I got preg and neglected the plant. Third grow has started because I am preg and bored.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So what plant is finshaggy on now and how old is it? I went back like 30 pages and couldnt find it.


I believe the start was the 20th of last month, so they are a month and ten days old from sprout. Or close enough. It is 6 plants and they are all doing horribly due to poor conditions including, but not limited to, milking his plants. He thinks shity grow conditions=dank dank. Were all idiots. Now you are caught up on shaggies grow  your welcome.


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 30, 2013)

The Thinbaggy method= treat your plants as horribly as possible; actual hand-to-plant physical abuse, starvation, poisoning, heat stress, poorest medium possible with terrible root health and of course his newest method *drum roll* hurricane training! All this will get him that fuckin highly sought after DANK DANK.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2013)

BCBuddy420 said:


> Isn't this still on his original plants at the beginning of thread???


Yep.




.........


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2013)

I felt like a dumbass on my second grow. I was looking at 2 maybe 2.5 ounces coming off the plant. I got preg and then got depressed that I wouldn't be able to smoke any of it. So I neglected the plant for a week or so. Then I changed my mind and tryed to save it (since I had spent money on the tent and light) but it just got worse and then I decided to kill it. Damn hormones.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Wizard put pause it, it's your hit bro.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2013)

He used synthetic nutes on 10 day old plants???? HOLEESHIT


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He used synthetic nutes on 10 day old plants???? HOLEESHIT


Yup, it's gonna be dank dank.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2013)

Was that rice water he was germinating in? Da fuck?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Was that rice water he was germinating in? Da fuck?


It gets better than that


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG. @ 3 weeks he has 4 nodes????


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2013)

Month and a half old and he thinks that they're growing good? 

Here is my first plant at month.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2013)

She stretched alot but she has at least 9 nodes in that pic. 

My second plant at 1 month.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Month and a half old and he thinks that they're growing good?
> 
> Here is my first plant at month.View attachment 2504297


Havent you learned anything from shaggy?! All you are doing growing under good conditions is growing dank. His will be dank, dank.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2013)

He's delusional.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He's delusional.


Straight up, he has delusions of grandure.
Said it before and I'll say it again.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Was that rice water he was germinating in? Da fuck?


I don't have tine to dig thru thus schwag but somebody with some time should respam the classics for this cat. Esp that one where chewy instantly slaps him in the face and bones his sis


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 31, 2013)

That post was probably the best free laugh I've ever had.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 31, 2013)

He is an Expert people, gosh! We are talking the double D here..Trimsacky


----------



## chewberto (Jan 31, 2013)

I will see if i can uncover that gem! I might get in trouble though! Its worth it


----------



## chewberto (Jan 31, 2013)

I will just say that it is on page 265....storytime


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 31, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I will just say that it is on page 265....storytime


How is the sequel coming along?? Shit im more excited for the sequel than a tween getting wet for a twilight movie.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 31, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I
> 
> Sometimes, I pretend you and your family come into my work, when your on vacation from Texas, to go skiing, suddenly I look at you with disgust when I see that stain of a person that is gimpmaggot, I immediately slap you in the face, and say "that's in case your thinking about saying something stupid" you go mute...
> I wink at your mommy and say "how can such a huge piece of shit come out of that sweet turd maker? She looks at me as if she doesn't really know how, with a shrug of the shoulders(cause you are one of those asshole babies, not delivered vaginally) she is so ready for my glaze i can smell her hungry hole, but i have other plans...
> ...


Oh ya. That's the one.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe I will write another story to go along with the mommy daughter pics when Buck posts them! Unless the maggot pisses me off we might get one sooner..


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 31, 2013)

8 clones taken off this plant. 1 month old


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 31, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Wow.    I've been here for like a year and a half. And if I ever get banned (which I figured would have already happened today), I bet they don't ban me permanently. I bring them too much traffic, and if you've read this thread (which you haven't because you like to ignore things then pretend you know everything) you would know people literally JOINED this site to reply to this thread. Meaning I didn't bring just traffic but MEMBERS for the past nearly 2 years.  Banning me forever would hurt this site.


this is my favorite


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> UHmmmmmmmmmmm... Lemme get back to you on that.
> 
> The only thing that drives me nuts about finshaggy now is his spamming. After his last ban, he has been pretty chill with me so, I've been pretty chill with him. I just had to let him do his thing and I'm going out on a limb here but he did say just wait until the end. So, I'm willing to see if that works out because there have been a lot of times in my own personal experiences where I had to tell people "just wait till I'm done, you'll see". So I can sort of relate.


Oh yeah. You have just been a shining example of the word "pleasant" haven't you


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why in the hell are you subjecting a seedling to monsoon winds?


Why don't you read before posting? Like 2 posts under that video (maybe like 5-6 posts tops) I explained that I didn't do that for more than a few seconds. That video was made for someone and that someone is not you


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yes Finshaggy, I'd like to hear what you have to say about that.


Then try reading like I just told the last guy


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2013)

NEW UPDATE!! [video=youtube;zy9GUeDizU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy9GUeDizU4[/video]


----------



## RollUpMikey (Jan 31, 2013)

Exact measurments in inches.. planning is key? haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why don't you read before posting? Like 2 posts under that video (maybe like 5-6 posts tops) I explained that I didn't do that for more than a few seconds. That video was made for someone and that someone is not you


Edit: Why in the hell were you subjecting a seedling to monsoon winds for a few seconds?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You are retarded. I never said anything until now because I wanted to see how long it took people to notice. But since you don't even have good enough observational skills to count how many plants I have but have the big headedness to talk shit about something you didn't even have the ability to count correctly. I have 7 plants, and have since the beginning.


They are still over a month old with barely any growth.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

I am a little confused as to why you are using a 400w lamp for 7 seedlings. 

Also, yellow leaves means that your plants chlorophol is not able to produce energy from the light.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 31, 2013)

I never saw 7! Maybe its the one bastard plant you keep locked in the closet we aren't seeing...probably looks pretty bad!..


Finshaggy said:


> You are retarded. I never said anything until now because I wanted to see how long it took people to notice. But since you don't even have good enough observational skills to count how many plants I have but have the big headedness to talk shit about something you didn't even have the ability to count correctly. I have 7 plants, and have since the beginning.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE!! [video=youtube;zy9GUeDizU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy9GUeDizU4[/video]


they're looking cute.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

Do those pots have holes in the bottom?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2013)

they looked better 5 days ago...


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

They are fine. Right where they are supposed to be lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Edit: Why in the hell were you subjecting a seedling to monsoon winds for a few seconds?


Because someone said that's what they wanted to see. When I tested my fan at a higher speed I noticed it made it look like a hurricane so I made a video for NinjaBowler, because he told me that's what he thought I meant when I first said "wind stress". The video is a JOKE


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I never saw 7! Maybe its the one bastard plant you keep locked in the closet we aren't seeing...probably looks pretty bad!..


They are ALL locked in the closet. Just watch the video and count the containers. You'll see, there's 7.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2013)

its hard telling when michael j shwaggy is filming, but there is one you may not have saw, it was in the center that froze in time. not that the others were growing, but it was the smallest, only green one in there for some time.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

dangledo said:


> its hard telling when michael j shwaggy is filming, but there was one you may not have saw, was in the center that froze in time. not that the others were growing, but it was the smallest, green one in there for some time.


That will be the most dank dankest plant cause its the most stressed out.. Duh!! Are y'all not reading any of his replies? The more jacked up it is determines the potency.. Its all about the alkaloids. I got you Finny boy lol..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> That will be the most dank dankest plant cause its the most stressed out.. Duh!! Are y'all not reading any of his replies? The more jacked up it is determines the potency.. Its all about the alkaloids. I got you Finny boy lol..



That's the one that will be know as Dank².


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

It would be nice if you slowed down on moving the camera. And take some pics. Camera doesn't have high resolution it seems.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2013)

i'm sensing an impending visit from chiceh.

the plants look a lot worse and more yellow than they did a few updates back, spammy. what are you planning to do to ameliorate the situation?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 31, 2013)

I was going to note the legality, but he will says its his roommates...Aphrike the infamous


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2013)

The plants are fine. If you are worried about them now, then ya'll are gonna freak when I stress them again.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

You gonna freak when my 10 day old plants finish before yours. lol


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sensing an impending visit from chiceh.
> 
> the plants look a lot worse and more yellow than they did a few updates back, spammy. what are you planning to do to ameliorate the situation?


Really, i thought she would be happier, this thread got wayyyy boring


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2013)

am i the only one who can't hear fin when he speaks on the videos?

i turn them all the way up, and it still sounds like he's either mumbling or talking into / through a sock.. not trying to be a dick, but if you're going to make videos and talk in them, please at least make it audible.. ty..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 31, 2013)

i cant recall your vegg wattage?

400W T5?
T12 fluoros... I saw the CFL's hanging up... just curious what the total wattage for vegg youve been running


----------



## chewberto (Jan 31, 2013)

Its a sign of shame and incompetence in his words, the confidence is just not present... Speak up kid, we are trying to laugh at you...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 31, 2013)

Its powered by the hopes and dreams of a failure!


theloadeddragon said:


> i cant recall your vegg wattage?
> 
> 400W T5?
> T12 fluoros... I saw the CFL's hanging up... just curious what the total wattage for vegg youve been running


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 31, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> They are fine. Right where they are supposed to be lol.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 31, 2013)

Is that the bakester? ^^^


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 31, 2013)

yup . .in animal house . .. what a douche

fins plants, in training, 7 degrees complete
[video=youtube;qdFLPn30dvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdFLPn30dvQ[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Is that the bakester? ^^^


OMFG have you never seen animal house?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 31, 2013)

then theres us in plaid, golf attire
[video=youtube;hYDTrRadNuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYDTrRadNuc&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jan 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> OMFG have you never seen animal house?


I have a long time ago...but couldn't place the movie...just noticed baconator


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 31, 2013)

no seriously people... Whats the veg wattage?

All I gleaned from passing over the first few pages was something about "hand dick movement, and "the soup is fine" and fin shag saying "shit will be fine." 

almost 400 pages for plants that are not even a foot tall... not reading back through all that if its not right there in the first few pages... :/


----------



## chewberto (Jan 31, 2013)

Expert material!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 31, 2013)

4 cfls(prob 35's) and a 2ft 4 bulb t5 thats 104 watts so drum roll . . . . . . .. . . . . 244 .. i think


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 31, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> no seriously people... Whats the veg wattage?
> 
> All I gleaned from passing over the first few pages was something about "hand dick movement, and "the soup is fine" and fin shag saying "shit will be fine."
> 
> almost 400 pages for plants that are not even a foot tall... not reading back through all that if its not right there in the first few pages... :/


Like I said, this is a sham of a grow journal. It's a frickin oddessey.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 31, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> 4 cfls(prob 35's) and a 2ft 4 bulb t5 thats 104 watts so drum roll . . . . . . .. . . . . 244 .. i think


If that's incorrect, be prepared to be called a retard.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

I thought he had a 400w light he was using on the seedlings.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought he had a 400w light he was using on the seedlings.


yeah I thought he wrote that somewhere or its in a video or something...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought he had a 400w light he was using on the seedlings.


He hasn't used the View attachment 2505582yet.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You gonna freak when my 10 day old plants finish before yours. lol


Why would I freak out?  And unless you start flower before Feb 10, there is no way yours will finish first. And since when is weed graded on how fast it finishes?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why would I freak out?  And unless you start flower before Feb 10, there is no way yours will finish first. And since when is weed graded on how fast it finishes?


At the rate yours grow, it will take them 10-15 weeks to finish flowering. 

My first plant at 1 month old puts your month and a half plant to great shame.

Your plants are hella stunted.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 31, 2013)

what about the wattage....

the WATTAGE


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> what about the wattage....
> 
> the WATTAGE


last grow he almost hit .1 a watt...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 31, 2013)

dangledo said:


> last grow he almost hit .1 a watt...


really! wow! I hope to get there some day!

but seriously what you using now Shag?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

.1 gram a watt is reeeally bad


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> what about the wattage....
> 
> the WATTAGE


I've got OVER 400w fluorescent. 4 100w T5's + 2x 100w cfl + 2x 30ish watt cfl


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And since when is weed graded on how fast it finishes?


I know right, it's graded by how small and yellow it is.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

OMFG...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2013)

It's only going to take 8 weeks to flower.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> .1 gram a watt is reeeally bad


yah, I know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've got OVER 400w fluorescent. 4 100w T5's + 2x 100w cfl + 2x 30ish watt cfl


you mean 100w equivalent, spammy.

which is not the same as 100 actual watts.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 31, 2013)

I've got 28 starts under 96 watts right now  :/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> yup . .in animal house . .. what a douche
> 
> fins plants, in training, 7 degrees complete
> [video=youtube;qdFLPn30dvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdFLPn30dvQ[/video]


lmfao!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> then theres us in plaid, gold attire
> [video=youtube;hYDTrRadNuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYDTrRadNuc&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/video]


Ahahahahaha


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 1, 2013)

Holy shit this thread will be 1500 pages before these things are done.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 1, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Holy shit this thread will be 1500 pages before these things are done.


Nah, it's slowed significantly. At one point it was moving over twenty pages a day.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've got OVER 400w fluorescent.* 4 100w T5's* + 2x 100w cfl + 2x 30ish watt cfl


I never seen a T5 bulb bigger then 4ft 54 watts . .


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> I never seen a T5 bulb bigger then 4ft 54 watts . .


spammy is confusing actual and equivalent wattages. noob mistake.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Nah, it's slowed significantly. At one point it was moving over twenty pages a day.


Don't worry. It's just because the only stress happening right now is wind. When I get to the REAL stress ya'll are gonna trip. I haven't even started yet


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Don't worry. It's just because the only stress happening right now is wind. When I get to the REAL stress ya'll are gonna trip. I haven't even started yet


Are you going to pull a bmeat and piss on them? LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Don't worry. It's just because the only stress happening right now is wind. When I get to the REAL stress ya'll are gonna trip. I haven't even started yet


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=stress


----------



## delvite (Feb 1, 2013)

hi finn, stressing seems to be going ok  new pic update in my siggy, also pics of the pheno on ice ( cold stress to stunt growth ) check it out


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Are you going to pull a bmeat and piss on them? LOL


Hell no. The shit I do to them isn't going to be gross.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

delvite said:


> hi finn, stressing seems to be going ok  new pic update in my siggy, also pics of the pheno on ice ( cold stress to stunt growth ) check it out


I'll check it out.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 1, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> your t5 bulbs are 24 watts each retard...........not that it matters cause theyre a foot off the plants


My badboy is like 740w


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 1, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> My badboy is like 740w


ya but thats a sunblaze 24


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> your t5 bulbs are 24 watts each retard...........not that it matters cause theyre a foot off the plants


na ha their 4 x 100 watts cuase thats what he said on the internet

imaginary wattage, for imaginary dank


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

The manufacturers of those bulbs are just wrong! Fin has plenty of experience so if he says 100 watts I'm gonna believe him over some stupid engineer with a meter


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

What's the point in using fluorescents (besides heat management) if you're not going to actually count the equivalent wattage  The REASON you use CFL over Halo is because it gives you more ACTUALLY wattage power, for LESS Kilowatt Hours (Money/Cost/Enery). And the other bulbs are 2x 50w and 1x 35w, I just don't know what they translate to in ACTUAL output.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What's the point in using fluorescents (besides heat management) if you're not going to actually count the equivalent wattage  The REASON you use CFL over Halo is because it gives you more ACTUALLY wattage power, for LESS Kilowatt Hours (Money/Cost/Enery). And the other bulbs are 2x 50w and 1x 35w, I just don't know what they translate to in ACTUAL output.


..............184..........


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 1, 2013)

no wait 171


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 1, 2013)

no wait 158 final answer.....lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

+ the T5's is what? Does anyone remember what Fluorescent translates into VS Halogen? is it 5x?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> no wait 158 final answer.....lol


That makes NO sense. ( 50 + 50+ 35 ) X(Whatever the multiplier between Fluoro and Halo are) = Something like... 390w AT LEAST and that's WITHOUT the t5's


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

Even at BASE wattage it would be 135w, for it to be 158w there would have to basically be NO multiplier. And that is only like 20w difference, so you're stupid.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

Plus 4x 24w T5 = a BASE wattage (without translation to actual output) of... 250-ish watts (that includes t5's AND CFLs). BASE watts. With the multiplier it's AT LEAST 600w.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What's the point in using fluorescents (besides heat management) if you're not going to actually count the equivalent wattage  The REASON you use CFL over Halo is because it gives you more ACTUALLY wattage power, for LESS Kilowatt Hours (Money/Cost/Enery). And the other bulbs are 2x 50w and 1x 35w, I just don't know what they translate to in ACTUAL output.


wattage has nothing to do with amount of lumens produced at par light . . come on dude just admit you spoke to soon or out of ignorance

the amount of visible/useable light for your plants is dicated by the quality of the bulb and its components . . 

wattage is a measurement of resistance and amps . . thats it


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Plus 4x 24w T5 = a BASE wattage (without translation to actual output) of... 250-ish watts (that includes t5's AND CFLs). BASE watts. With the multiplier it's AT LEAST 600w.


what????????????


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wattage has nothing to do with amount of lumens produced at par light . . come on dude jst admit you spoek to soon or out of ignorance


_*I*_ spoke to soon? This isn't MY point being argued THEY were the ones that said wattage mattered. I'm just saying it's equivalent  And I'm right


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Plus 4x 24w T5 = a BASE wattage (without translation to actual output) of... 250-ish watts (that includes t5's AND CFLs). BASE watts. With the multiplier it's AT LEAST 600w.


a bulb rated at 24 watts produces just that, with 120volts/ 1.35 amps= (4 x 24watts)96 watts is what that is rated at . . their is no multiplier for efficiency it still produces less lumens then a 100 watt HPS bulb

their is no multiplier tard . .. . .you are demonstrably and equivocally wrong as usual

as usual your finstanding of things makes you look foolish . . why is it you are unable to learn. fuck wiki has all this info, their is no excuse



Finshaggy said:


> _*I*_ spoke to soon? This isn't MY point being argued THEY were the ones that said wattage mattered. I'm just saying it's equivalent
> 
> 
> 
> ...







is right, thats you


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> a bulb rated at 24 watts produces just that, with 120volts/ 1.35 amps= (4 x 24watts)96 watts is what that is rated at . . their is no multiplier for efficiency it still produces less lumens then a 100 watt HPS bulb
> 
> their is no multiplier tard . .. . .you are demonstrably and equivocally wrong as usual
> 
> ...


I'm not comparing it to HPS like you are. There IS a multiplier for efficiency OR THE WHOLE FUCKING "GO GREEN" MOVEMENT WOULDN'T BE IN LOVE WITH CFL'S


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't believe how ignorant you guys will stoop just in an attempt to get attention on my threads


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I can't believe how ignorant you guys will stoop just in an attempt to get attention on my threads


this thread is fucking EPIC.

Keep doing ya thing schwaggy!!

-Cash


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not comparing it to HPS like you are. There IS a multiplier for efficiency OR THE WHOLE FUCKING "GO GREEN" MOVEMENT WOULDN'T BE IN LOVE WITH CFL'S


ya your comparing watts and applying multiplier scales to the rated wattage for no reasonable reason other then , you think thats what happens

you have no idea what you are even regurgitating, it is plainly obvious

its all amps, resistance and watts that is a blanket comparison to any light producing bulb, no matter watt(lol)

then its lumens and lux . . . .and the amount or range of par light emited

learn dunceman, i posted the info you...... attacked reality, not my fault if you cant figure it out, on your own,


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

Blah Blah Blah. SamWell, you have stalked me for a year or more. I don't give a fuck about this argument. I'm gonna watch some Sons of Anarchy and post and update


----------



## dangledo (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Blah Blah Blah. SamWell, you have stalked me for a year or more. I don't give a fuck about this argument. I'm gonna watch some Sons of Anarchy and post and update




you reek of defeat.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2013)

stupid is as stupid does 

anyone reading this thread will get the right info, you are null in void

im not arguing

im informing teaching, not speculating/ professing


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;a5NYelwPpAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5NYelwPpAI[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm going to watch TV now. Please keep bumping my thread though, and if you're going to post pictures, make some original meme's. Ya'll crack yourselves up all the time, I'm sure you can think of something


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not comparing it to HPS like you are. There IS a multiplier for efficiency OR THE WHOLE FUCKING "GO GREEN" MOVEMENT WOULDN'T BE IN LOVE WITH CFL'S


Spoke to soon again.. CFL's last longer, use less wattage which means less energy to run them, and ONE incandescent in every home produces the same greenhouse gas as 800,000 cars. Go Green!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2013)

5-10 days till flower, lol, but your worried about them not being tall enough for your halo gen and a 1k bulb . . have you even hooked up the one k to see how hot it gets in there yet?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 1, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> 5-10 days till flower, lol, but your worried about them not being tall enough for your halo gen and a 1k bulb . . have you even hooked up the one k to see how hot it gets in there yet?


This 1k light is less real than lenae kokua. Been seen fewer times too


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

1 ounce off a 1 1/2 month veg? aim high.

Btw your camera sucks, and your soil looks hella compact.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> 1 ounce off a 1 1/2 month veg? aim high.
> 
> Btw your camera sucks, and your soil looks hella compact.


Shiva and finmoldew don't give two shits abt what you think of his camera quality or skills. And his dirt is fine, its all gonna be fine.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2013)

i saw the box and packaging in a video . . .. .or at least teh bulb and the hood . . i wonder if he bought a ballast? or if he thought it was goign to plug striaght into the wall


plants are not dead though so it all win for the fin


----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2013)

how many days in is this grow?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 1, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i saw the box and packaging in a video . . .. .or at least teh bulb and the hood . . i wonder if he bought a ballast? or if he thought it was goign to plug striaght into the wall
> 
> 
> plants are not dead though so it all win for the fin


Oh, well then time for a respam finmildew. And include the ballast.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 1, 2013)

I bet u just blew a load that somebody asked for some spammy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

srh88 said:


> how many days in is this grow?


month and half


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Flaming Pie said:
> 
> 
> > 1 ounce off a 1 1/2 month veg? aim high.
> ...


 Ya he doesn't need a camera shopping list and the soil is part of the stress test. His roots have to work twice as hard as roots in light airy optimal soil with good drainage. If y'all see something that he is doing wrong its on purpose.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 1, 2013)

I dont know why you keep arguing in favor of using MORE wattage, because you will be harvesting less.

You just pushed my point even further by insisting you are providing so much wattage/light for your 7 lil plants.

What really matter is

Wattage (W) used in ratio to final quality and then quantity of product (P).

W> P =  (if you fall under .5 grams per watt of Decent smoke, you are not doing well at all)
W=P  
W,P is like wow barely ever even heard of let alone proven

get it?

Simplified- You are using WAY more then what you will get out of it.

Example- I am using 96W 2ft T5's for 28 starts. Im only increasing light as plants increase in size/maturity and actual use of the light.

Example- You are using what you claim to be around 650W for 7 small plants, that (If you keep consistent to current practices) will be overgrown by my plants in 4 weeks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

He maybe thinks that them expending twice as much energy as necessary will make them lean green fighting machines.

Air is for pussies and pain is weakness leaving the body.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't think ya'll were going to actually bump this shit. I guess I'll just dip again and ya'll can bump it up for me.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 1, 2013)

Bumping ShinFaggys threads gives him an e woody.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Bumping ShinFaggys threads gives him an e woody.


I'm not even here while you do it. And you've been doing it for like 8 months now. I think it gives YOU a REAL woody


----------



## majek (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;a5NYelwPpAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5NYelwPpAI[/video]


Tincanny are you dyslexic or something? If you did your homework at all you would know that sativa dominant plants grow _more_ branches and yield _more_, not less than indicas. That's cannabis 101. Cmon now at least pretend to know what you are doing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

^lol

I love how he thinks he can tell indica from sativa in seedling stage. 

"Yeah, this one looks like a sativa. This one is prob 50/50 indica sativa."


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not even here while you do it. And you've been doing it for like 8 months now. I think it gives YOU a REAL woody


As you show your woody for me bumping this thread  Now go scurry along do do whatever the hell it is you do.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2013)

I love how off center the plants are in their pots loll


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I love how they are all close to the edges of the pots loll


My husband thinks that the plant was watered too fast and heavy. And since the plants have barely any roots, they just float away.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2013)

lmao .


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 1, 2013)

i love how in the new video ''gettin bigger'' they havent grown in like 6 days lolololol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

You should let your cat use the pots as a litter box. It will stress them out alot.


----------



## OverWeight (Feb 1, 2013)

Damn man I havent seen anyone get picked on this hard since HS. You guys are ruthless and honestly after reading the first 130 pages of this thread I'm disgusted with how you guys are treating this guy, so he doesnt do everything like you want him too BFD! AKnight3 is a moderator?! I hope that doesnt give him any advanced privledges on this site cause that guy is one of your biggest bullies he continues to mock and criticize you every step of the way. Honestly finshaggy I would leave this site and let these bullies find someone else to pick on, because they wont stop, they will hound you until you leave or something makes them stop and since you cant see them in person no attitude checking is possible. Growing is suppossed to be fun and these people who are hounding you make it anything but... Good luck to you Finshaggy this is my first and last post.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2013)

every shred of advice, of compassion has been meet with, "your a dunce "

and your not the first person to come here and try to empathize with fin

and guess what its normally two post to his aid and hes calling them the same names you charge us with attacking him with, 

dont play into his game

his negative attention skills

are specifically done to encourage trolls, so he gets more money from google

lies and steals and uses others . . . . .defend away . . . . this has nothing to do with bullying , as he encourages and provokes his trolls(most who started as passive observers with some advice), it is his game, and peoples pity is also his game

in all certainty we are his victims . . .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2013)

What do you mean he gets money from google?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 2, 2013)

every post in this thread and any that include his name will boost his google rank, he recieves checks from google for whoreing his life out to the internet 

that is the only reason he is doing this, fin imo is a con artist

i pity his plants


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2013)

Well fuck if that is the case, then I say we all walk out and don't look back.

I don't want a dude getting paid for growing crappy plants. 

Seeya.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 2, 2013)

and it begins . .


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 2, 2013)

OverWeight said:


> Damn man I havent seen anyone get picked on this hard since HS. You guys are ruthless and honestly after reading the first 130 pages of this thread I'm disgusted with how you guys are treating this guy, so he doesnt do everything like you want him too BFD! AKnight3 is a moderator?! I hope that doesnt give him any advanced privledges on this site cause that guy is one of your biggest bullies he continues to mock and criticize you every step of the way. Honestly finshaggy I would leave this site and let these bullies find someone else to pick on, because they wont stop, they will hound you until you leave or something makes them stop and since you cant see them in person no attitude checking is possible. Growing is suppossed to be fun and these people who are hounding you make it anything but... Good luck to you Finshaggy this is my first and last post.


If I leave they just follow me to the other sites. Even Facebook.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well fuck if that is the case, then I say we all walk out and don't look back.
> 
> I don't want a dude getting paid for growing crappy plants.
> 
> Seeya.


They won't leave.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and it begins . .


What begins?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 2, 2013)

Haters everywhere, but I don't really care. [video=youtube;-cVp_ow2KTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cVp_ow2KTA[/video]


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 2, 2013)

OverWeight said:


> Damn man I havent seen anyone get picked on this hard since HS. You guys are ruthless and honestly after reading the first 130 pages of this thread I'm disgusted with how you guys are treating this guy, so he doesnt do everything like you want him too BFD! AKnight3 is a moderator?! I hope that doesnt give him any advanced privledges on this site cause that guy is one of your biggest bullies he continues to mock and criticize you every step of the way. Honestly finshaggy I would leave this site and let these bullies find someone else to pick on, because they wont stop, they will hound you until you leave or something makes them stop and since you cant see them in person no attitude checking is possible. Growing is suppossed to be fun and these people who are hounding you make it anything but... Good luck to you Finshaggy this is my first and last post.


 i am a bully?...are you serious dude? did you take the time to actually read any of this thread at all, you sound like a fooil....beleive me if i was doing anything wrong the owner of the site would inform me im doing so, since i am a '''moderator with special privlidges''.....i would LOVE to know what my special privs. are.....smh idiots..



edit: i have been telling fin to leave since he came here, ITS not my fault he doesnt listen... lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2013)

He just can't help himself when it comes to spamming, on the page before this is yet another video from noobtube! my vote is raise this places rep back up and ban his arse for good, the plant torture for cash should be enough to get rid of him, it won't be long until RIU has no credibility because you won't be able to tell who's a genuine new starter and who's here trolling for an advertising spot.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 2, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i am a bully?...are you serious dude? did you take the time to actually read any of this thread at all, you sound like a fooil....beleive me if i was doing anything wrong the owner of the site would inform me im doing so, since i am a '''moderator with special privlidges''.....i would LOVE to know what my special privs. are.....smh idiots..
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i have been telling fin to leave since he came here, ITS not my fault he doesnt listen... lol


You're cool as hell bro. Don't even worry about it.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i am a bully?...are you serious dude? did you take the time to actually read any of this thread at all, you sound like a fooil....beleive me if i was doing anything wrong the owner of the site would inform me im doing so, since i am a '''moderator with special privlidges''.....i would LOVE to know what my special privs. are.....smh idiots..
> 
> 
> edit: i have been telling fin to leave since he came here, ITS not my fault he doesnt listen... lol


probably one of his affiliates or family members feeling sorry for him, I would have said a puppet account of his but the lack of dunce emoticons sways me away from that thought, No need to petty the troll he has brought it all on himself time and time again.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Feb 2, 2013)

Has anyone kept track of all the different names that Fin has been call? I think, not sure through, but its 20 something. Uncle Buck has the most creative for sure.


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 2, 2013)

if you look at my first posts in this thread i was very nice, helpful and polite, the OP has brought this all on himself, there is a name to what he is doing.



from another website that IM SURE isnt picking on spamfaggy:

and i quote from an article entitled,''the 18 types of internet trolls'' :

*7. The Self-Feeding Troll



This guy likes to argue, even when everyone else in the fo tells him he&#8217;s wrong. Without support from his nonexistent friends, he changes handles&#8212;or makes up new ones&#8212;to show the fo how loved he is.



*i rest my case


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't feed myself. I feed you guys. You guys just can't help reply to ANY thread I made.


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 2, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> Has anyone kept track of all the different names that Fin has been call? I think, not sure through, but its 20 something. Uncle Buck has the most creative for sure.


Skinbaggy and beenfaggy are my favorites thus far LOL.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 2, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Skinbaggy and beenfaggy are my favorites thus far LOL.


Thinbaggy is my fav.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't believe this shitfire is still roaring.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 2, 2013)

I like how Buck just calls him Clancy. I don't really get it and its not too offensive, which adds to the humor.


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 2, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I like how Buck just calls him Clancy. I don't really get it and its not too offensive, which adds to the humor.


UB is pretty funny and quite creative with his name calling.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 2, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I can't believe this shitfire is still roaring.


Yeah, same here BZ.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 2, 2013)

OverWeight said:


> Damn man I havent seen anyone get picked on this hard since HS. You guys are ruthless and honestly after reading the first 130 pages of this thread I'm disgusted with how you guys are treating this guy, so he doesnt do everything like you want him too BFD! AKnight3 is a moderator?! I hope that doesnt give him any advanced privledges on this site cause that guy is one of your biggest bullies he continues to mock and criticize you every step of the way. Honestly finshaggy I would leave this site and let these bullies find someone else to pick on, because they wont stop, they will hound you until you leave or something makes them stop and since you cant see them in person no attitude checking is possible. Growing is suppossed to be fun and these people who are hounding you make it anything but... Good luck to you Finshaggy this is my first and last post.


You really got nothin better to do then read this live action soap opera coordinated by UB


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 2, 2013)

i like reading the tags the most...cheap grow, checking dingelberries, colorado fin, growing woes, halogen=sun lol, how not to grow, retard 2.0, noob scrog, shiva bait rape, schwag, sister pimping milk jizz, twigs, watercress, worst grow evar



LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 2, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> You really got nothin better to do then read this live action soap opera coordinated by UB


I think you're the only other person that notices how this happened and continues  But you were here since the beginning.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 2, 2013)

I stopped looking at it 50 pages ago. Happened across it today


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> Has anyone kept track of all the different names that Fin has been call? I think, not sure through, but its 20 something. Uncle Buck has the most creative for sure.


Shit! I went thru about 15 myself until i settled on Thinbaggy! I still cant outdo it...My personal best score on this game!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

You mean you read only one of his threads? Do some research cupcake


OverWeight said:


> Damn man I havent seen anyone get picked on this hard since HS. You guys are ruthless and honestly after reading the first 130 pages of this thread I'm disgusted with how you guys are treating this guy, so he doesnt do everything like you want him too BFD! AKnight3 is a moderator?! I hope that doesnt give him any advanced privledges on this site cause that guy is one of your biggest bullies he continues to mock and criticize you every step of the way. Honestly finshaggy I would leave this site and let these bullies find someone else to pick on, because they wont stop, they will hound you until you leave or something makes them stop and since you cant see them in person no attitude checking is possible. Growing is suppossed to be fun and these people who are hounding you make it anything but... Good luck to you Finshaggy this is my first and last post.


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 3, 2013)

anyone use "skintaggy" yet?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

ChinSplashy!


----------



## delvite (Feb 3, 2013)

lols and so it continues  ..................................................................


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 3, 2013)

Those can not handle it much longer, especially in those containers, you better be planning another transplant into some soil that breathes. You have no perlite in there, more sticks than dirt. If you watch the milk video it takes 15s atleast for that 1st plants milk to break through that soil, in that amount of time I have water coming out the bottom of my container, really it comes out the bottom before I am done watering cuz I have pretty good drainage. Sure I water more than most, but that could partially be contributed to my thriving rhizosphere that sucks water like a jello shot off a strippers tits. Like I said try tossing some perlite in before your next transplant, you did say one more root tear was on the docket right? Gonna need it since they will be circling the one side of the container in no time if not already but that soil probably is not giving those roots much room to reach.
Edit: It just occurred to me to ask since you are a little dim but those look like regular 5 gal. buckets so do you have any drainage holes on the bottom of those buckets? If not you are def choking those roots off and it will only be a matter of time. Your neon green leaves, not to be mistaken for healthy green vegetation, don't even tell the sad story of those roots, only thing that comes close is those chilean miners, but they got out, these roots only have one way out....


----------



## delvite (Feb 3, 2013)

fresh update in my journal lol - getting near the end now  peace


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 3, 2013)

SpamFlaggy, ThinFatty, GinFlanny, TrollSplatty, SpinStacky.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 3, 2013)

HenFanny, BinTranny, PinGranny, ChinRashy, TinTrashy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 3, 2013)

ShinSplashy, SinBanny, WinCranny, KinBashy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 3, 2013)

StripSaggy, DripBadly, GrinSaddy, DenRaggy.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 3, 2013)

get that post count up SHWAGgy.


----------



## delvite (Feb 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> SpamFlaggy, ThinFatty, GinFlanny, TrollSplatty, SpinStacky.





Finshaggy said:


> HenFanny, BinTranny, PinGranny, ChinRashy, TinTrashy.





Finshaggy said:


> ShinSplashy, SinBanny, WinCranny, KinBashy.





Finshaggy said:


> StripSaggy, DripBadly, GrinSaddy, DenRaggy.





dangledo said:


> get that post count up SHWAGgy.


you forgot shinfaggy pmsl man this thread tickles me


----------



## majek (Feb 3, 2013)

By the time HimTranny harvests his 2 grams of milkweed I will be harvesting my 7th plant.
Tell us again what's the point of all this? If your goal is to grow less bud in more time you are doing a great job, keep it up!
Here at rollitup we like to grow money trees, not funny trees.


----------



## majek (Feb 3, 2013)

[youtube]UVg_5TVndQU[/youtube]

7:10, reminds me of someone familiar


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

Jesus...not one of those were good dipshatty! Is shatty a word?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

I could have shat out a better plant than these after a salad bar trip!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

TrimLackey! That's all you is boy...go on nah!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 3, 2013)

You guys like the word banks?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 3, 2013)

DjinFlappy


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 3, 2013)

WTF!?! Where r the tags??? I promised some hot tang the funniest shit they'd ever seen.... Wtf am i gonna do now


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

Time to start fresh tags i guess!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 4, 2013)

bump. awaiting update


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 4, 2013)

it was only a matter of time before those tags were removed, if i was a useful mod i would of removed them myself...just kidding, i cant. 


it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2013)

if only spammy were more polite and subtle like delvite, his tags would not have been removed.

delvite does the same thing and i want to troll him for it, but he is so much nicer that i can't bring myself to troll him.

spammy could take some lessons.


----------



## delvite (Feb 4, 2013)

.........................................................ahem


----------



## delvite (Feb 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> if only spammy were more polite and subtle like delvite, his tags would not have been removed.
> 
> delvite does the same thing and i want to troll him for it, but he is so much nicer that i can't bring myself to troll him.
> 
> spammy could take some lessons.


 i would be honoured to have you as a troll m8, if im gunna get done it may aswell be frm the best haha


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 4, 2013)

I am now a "Pueblo Outreach Coordinator" for the Denver 4/20 rally  I just got off the phone with the guy that runs it all


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 4, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> bump. awaiting update


Coming soon. Let me finish this episode of Sons of Anarchy


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> you forgot shinfaggy pmsl man this thread tickles me


My favorite is ShitFaggy.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 4, 2013)

You need to stop watching television and do some research, get a job, help your mom around the house , do something! Momma is tired from carrying those fresh luscious auggies!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 4, 2013)

I like how someone was compelled to re add worst grow evar!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I like how someone was compelled to re add worst grow evar!


Dont forget about sister pimping milk jizz.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 4, 2013)

How could we forget


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2013)

my favorite is femspermy.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 4, 2013)

bin-scabby where is the damn update. you're wasting my time dude


----------



## chewberto (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure these plants have Aids!


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 4, 2013)

wow this thread sure is awful.....dead


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 4, 2013)

we only post to correct mis information or to elaborate on a vague definition of good tech

how long it takes to ware dimfinny down to just expressing dunce emoticons is most any burst of post will be


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 4, 2013)

There is no sex in this thread...


Epic Fail.


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 4, 2013)

FlemHacky...........


----------



## chewberto (Feb 5, 2013)

This bores me! Game RIU...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

I see you guys couldn't stay away from my thread while I was gone all day


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 5, 2013)

its rollitups thread


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

How did the tags get deleted, and replaced with THIS?!?! The old tags had less sexual/homo/molestation in them, can we get the old ones back. This is terrible,


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its rollitups thread


That's not what Google says  Or RIU, when you go to the threads it says "Started By: FinShaggy"... And I'm pretty sure this is "FinShaggy's BeanSprouts" the thread about my grow.... My point is, every time you post, you are bumping it.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 5, 2013)

its what the terms of service say when you join . . . . finiliterate 

haha finnotta thinks this intangible mix of opinoin is his . . . .. like a child that says mine when it touches somthing


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2013)

lols anyway.....................hows it goin finn? whens the next update and have thought of anymore forms of stress? theres some gr8 readables on wiki


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's not what Google says  Or RIU, when you go to the threads it says "Started By: FinShaggy"... And I'm pretty sure this is "FinShaggy's BeanSprouts" the thread about my grow.... My point is, every time you post, you are bumping it.


if it's your thread, why can rollitup shut it down and kick you out when you go on your spam binges? 

sounds more like rollitup owns this thread, spammy.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 5, 2013)

heres some content, that finmight like to get paid for bump in this thread
http://www.maximumyield.com/component/k2/item/16-treat-‘em-bad-and-they’ll-taste-better-improving-flavor
_"Dr. Morgan shares some secrets for amping up the flavors in your hydroponic crops._


When it comes to good food, we are all looking for taste, aroma and texture. Sometimes these all come together to create a sensory delight, but when it comes to fruit, vegetables and herbs, appearances can certainly be deceiving. Those huge, red succulent strawberries or juicy fresh tomatoes at the grocery store may look fantastic on the outside, but biting into them can be an unpredictable experience&#8212;sometimes great, sometimes thoroughly disappointing. Fortunately, flavor in fruits and vegetables is something that can be manipulated to various degrees by the grower&#8212;and in hydroponics we have far greater control over growth factors than we do with outdoor crops&#8212;so there&#8217;s no reason for our homegrown flavors not to be fantastic, right? Armed with some good information and basic tools, we can use hydroponic methods to create produce that tastes closer to the way we like it.
*What is flavor?
* Our perception of flavor is actually the result of a combination of senses acting on a huge range of aromatics and compounds within the food we eat. Over 400 volatile aromatic compounds that may contribute to the overall flavor experience have been identified in tomatoes alone&#8212;and there are potentially many more as yet undiscovered. While the taste buds on our tongues can detect basic compounds we perceive as sweet, sour, salty or bitter our main taste tool is actually our nose, which has receptors that bind into volatile compounds in the food we are consuming. The sensors on the tongue can actually only detect very basic aspects of flavor and can&#8217;t distinguish between small differences in these compounds&#8212;detecting flavor compounds in parts per hundred&#8212;while we can usually detect volatiles in parts per trillion with the receptors in our nose. The combination of the tastes we detect with our tongues along with the more sophisticated feedback we receive from odor receptors in the back of the nose gives us our overall sense of flavor. So not only do we want to produce fruit such as tomatoes or berries with high sugar levels (since humans love sweetness) and the correct balance of acidity to taste on the tongue, but we also want to concentrate the volatile aromatic compounds that provide so much of what we perceive as flavor.
*Do we all taste flavor the same?*
While we all have certain preferences for sweetness and acidity when it comes to flavor, everybody&#8217;s perception of taste is somewhat different. What one person may consider a particularly good tomato or strawberry may not even register as being tasty with another. There are many reasons for this: there are certain slight genetic differences in the way all people perceive flavor and there is also a certain small percentage of the population who are &#8216;super tasters,&#8217; with a very high degree of flavor perception. However, other factors&#8212;such as the memory of how something is expected to taste, cultural differences, age, health and even gender&#8212;play a role in flavor perception too. In scientific taste panels involving fruits and vegetables it&#8217;s often reported that in general women prefer sweeter flavors and men more acidic tastes and that the proportion of &#8216;super tasters&#8217; is higher among women. Taste perception diminishes as we age, as well as among those who smoke or suffer from sinus problems. If you have a cold or a plugged nose you&#8217;ll also have an overall lower perception of flavor, as these factors tend to block the olfactory nerve endings in the nose, which are responsible for the detection of the complexity of flavors. What all these differences mean is that flavor can be highly subjective and for this reason scientific taste panels either use a very large number of people to gauge an overall opinion of flavor (i.e., consumer panels) or a smaller number of highly trained and carefully selected tasters who can differentiate between flavors with far greater skill and precision than the average person. For the ordinary hydroponic gardener, however, the main objective is just pleasing ourselves and those we are growing for&#8212;which makes flavor assessment a little easier and a lot of fun.
*Why don&#8217;t fruits and vegetables taste as good now as they did in my childhood?*
This is one of the most commonly asked questions regarding modern day fruits and vegetables. One reason may be that as we age our sensation of taste declines somewhat, so it&#8217;s our taste perception that may have changed rather than the quality of the produce itself. Then again, the recollections many people retain of flavor are often only of really great taste experiences&#8212;not the mundane ones&#8212;so it can be hard for everyday food to live up to these golden memories. Another reason may well be horticultural: modern cultivars are bred for yield, without a lot of regard for flavor. Many crops are grown through the winter in heated greenhouses under low light levels, so out-of-season produce may never live up to that childhood memory of &#8216;backyard summer-grown&#8217; flavor.
*What makes a highly flavorful hydroponic fruit or vegetable different from a watery, insipid, tasteless one?*
This depends largely on the fruit, vegetable or herb being grown. In tomatoes and strawberries, for example, one of the major problems is often a lack of sweetness. Sweetness can be measured using a brix meter or refractometer and most people can actually taste a difference of just one degree brix. A great-tasting beefsteak tomato may have a brix of at least seven and cocktail types can have a brix of over 10, while poor-tasting fruit often have brix levels below five. Handheld brix meters are not expensive and can be easily sourced by hydroponic gardeners who are keen to assess their own fruit. Peppers and chilies also have a certain degree of sweetness, but the draw for most people with peppers is the heat produced by the compound capsaicin&#8212;although underlying the heat of chilies are also some delicate and distinctive flavors and aromatics. Many aromatic herbs such as basil, marjoram, oregano, rosemary, thyme, mint and sage produce essential oils in their foliage that give off characteristic aromas and flavors and the concentration of these oils be very intense in some crops.
*How do I improve the flavor of my hydroponic produce?*
Flavor improvement using hydroponics relies on some basic principles of plant physiology. First, when we restrict water uptake by the plant, it tends to concentrate certain compounds within the plant tissue and many of these compounds are related either directly or indirectly to flavor and aroma. Applying slight moisture stress&#8212;or in hydroponic gardens increasing the EC to create a higher osmotic potential in the root zone&#8212;is a proven way to increase dry matter and flavor in many crops. This is most commonly done in greenhouse tomato crops to maintain fruit quality; however, it can also be applied to a lesser degree with chilies, berries and many woody herbs, although too much osmotic stress can create problems such as reduced fruit size and lower yields. Any other factor that stresses the plant can have a similar effect: volatile compounds become concentrated in the foliage and many of these are related to flavor. Herbs such as basil, oregano, sage and rosemary can all have their flavor and aromatic levels increased by applying some plant stress&#8212;high light, dry conditions, warm temperatures, high rates of air flow, high EC or moisture stress will all concentrate the essential oils in the foliage just as they would if the herbs were being grown outside in their natural habitat. Growing these aromatic plants &#8216;hard&#8217;&#8212;under stressful conditions&#8212;replicates the hot dry climate of the Mediterranean. On the other hand, rapid, lush, weak growth under highly protected conditions with a low nutrient EC, particularly with reduced seasonal light, will produce herbs with reasonable yields of foliage but a poor flavor profile.
*Do the genetics of my plants matter?*
The genetic makeup of hydroponic plants has a significant effect on their final flavor profile. Cultivars need to be chosen carefully and&#8212;in most cases&#8212;need to be tested, tasted and evaluated by individual growers. It&#8217;s a waste of energy boosting flavors if you&#8217;re using cultivars that have poor flavor genetics in the first place. By selecting naturally flavorful or aromatic varieties and providing growing conditions, EC and nutrients that maximize flavor, though, a truly great flavor profile can be obtained.
*What makes hydroponics such a great tool for growing flavorful produce?*
Hydroponic growing&#8212;and in particular protected cultivation&#8212;provides a number of tools for the manipulation of flavor. First, light levels and leaf area determine the amount of assimilate or sugar available for importation into fruit and while outdoor crops have to make do with natural light, indoor gardeners can provide just the correct levels year round and can even extend the amount of daylight to give plants that extra boost. Second, other conditions such as temperature can be highly controlled in a hydroponic garden in order to give optimum levels for photosynthesis and sugar production. Finally, indoor growers have a high degree of control over the root zone, which means that elements such as potassium&#8212;vital for the flavor quality of many crops, most notably tomatoes&#8212;can be boosted at just the right stage to ensure the fruit is of the highest possible quality. The nutrient solution EC can also be adjusted upward once plants are established into a hydroponic system to apply sufficient plant stress to concentrate flavor compounds and aromatics in a wide range of hydroponic plants.
*What are some specific details of flavor improvement methods in hydroponic crops?*
In hydroponic tomatoes it has been found that the flavor profile and the sugar, acid and sodium content of fruit grown at an EC of 8.0 mScm-1 was far greater than in fruit grown at an EC of 3.0. However, increasing the EC to improve flavor via a higher percentage of dry matter in the fruit tends to give smaller fruit and lower yields, so there is often a trade-off involved between flavor improvement and yield. With hydroponic chili crops EC levels as high as 8.0 mScm-1 have been applied to boost pungency with good results, although different chili cultivars will respond differently to increases in EC and growers will need to determine for themselves what levels will give the biggest &#8216;kick&#8217; to their fruit. When using a higher EC to increase the pungency of chilies, it&#8217;s best to do so by increasing only the macronutrients in solution (N, P, K, S and Ca) while maintaining the trace elements at normal EC strength levels. For crops such as onions, garlic, shallots and chives the strong flavor and aroma we prize is derived from the presence of organosulfur compounds and in hydroponic gardens these distinctive flavors have been boosted by using higher levels of N and S in the nutrient solution. Brassica crops&#8212;such as watercress, arugula, cabbage and kale&#8212;also derive much of their distinctive flavors from sulfur-containing compounds called glucosinoles and manipulation of sulfur in the nutrient solution can help boost these flavors too, which range from peppery and pungent in watercress to sharp and nutty in arugula. Increasing sulfur levels in hydroponic gardens has also been shown to boost flavor or pungency in condiment herbs such as wasabi and horseradish, which contain mixtures of volatile compounds called isothiocyanates that give them their flavor and heat.
When it comes to flavor improvement, indoor hydroponic gardeners have all the tools required to create unique and unforgettable taste sensations. While many new growers make the mistake of trying to provide a luxurious, highly protected and stress-free environment for their plants in order to maximize growth rates, this can actually be detrimental to the flavor level of many of our favorite food crops. Slight to moderate stress, though&#8212;applied to plants at the right time&#8212;will have the effect of concentrating the wide range of compounds and volatiles that make up the distinctive flavor profiles of the produce you are growing. Tomatoes, aromatic herbs, strawberries and chilies will all respond well to these methods and this tendency, combined with the right genetics, allows the savvy indoor gardener infinite possibilities for flavor manipulation."


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 5, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I can't believe this shitfire is still roaring.



[video=youtube;Pvm-n6gwPCY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pvm-n6gwPCY[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Feb 5, 2013)

This is our thread! You have nothing valuable to contribute!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 5, 2013)

4035 likes and you probably received 3 of them... Where is my dunce emoticon when I need it!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its what the terms of service say when you join


It doesn't have to SAY it, when you post here, it bumps the thread. Period.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

delvite said:


> lols anyway.....................hows it goin finn? whens the next update and have thought of anymore forms of stress? theres some gr8 readables on wiki


I'll make an update today. About to go chill somewhere. I already have my stress planned. Just gotta wait till flower now, that's when the real stress happens. The only thing left for veg is topping if I get some branches, and I was going to do the halogen, but there is no room for that light to reach the plants. So it's pointless, I'll be flowering sometime in the next 5 days, so I don't think they'll get tall enough.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> if it's your thread, why can rollitup shut it down and kick you out when you go on your spam binges?
> 
> sounds more like rollitup owns this thread, spammy.


I never said I owned it. I said it was about my grow and had my name on it and that I started it and that you guys are bumping it. NEVER ONCE did I say "_I own this thread_". Go ahead and reply to this and bump it again though.


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2013)

bump bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

delvite said:


> bump bumpity bump bump bump


 At least you realize what you are doing


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 5, 2013)

It would be cool if a mod would come in and delete like 400 pages of this thread and only keep the ones that are actually about this grow.


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> At least you realize what you are doing


aaaah to have knowledge and control of one's actions lol, no worries finn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I was going to do the halogen, but there is no room for that light to reach the plants.


[video=youtube;WWaLxFIVX1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> and I was going to do the halogen, but there is no room for that light to reach the plants. So it's pointless, I'll be flowering sometime in the next 5 days, so I don't think they'll get tall enough.


what?! no halogen?? make some room. I was following this thread just because of the halogen.. talk about false advertisement. 


and I coulda told you from the start that the halogen is pointless. you just had to ask.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Go ahead and reply to this and bump it again though.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'll make an update today. About to go chill somewhere. I already have my stress planned. Just gotta wait till flower now, that's when the real stress happens. The only thing left for veg is topping if I get some branches, and I was going to do the halogen, but there is no room for that light to reach the plants. So it's pointless, I'll be flowering sometime in the next 5 days, so I don't think they'll get tall enough.


You fucking lying piece of shit. We were promised halogen...and now you've decided no? Seriously, what the fuck? Halogen or GET THE FUCK OUT, you fucking liar.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 5, 2013)

The "stress plan" is just a cover up for your "Fuck up"


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> The "stress plan" is just a cover up for your "Fuck up"


 You're going to be surprised at the flower stress then


----------



## chewberto (Feb 5, 2013)

It's always about stress with you! Seriously your not gonna fit that 2 liter in there!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> It's always about stress with you! Seriously your not gonna fit that 2 liter in there!


2 liter? What are you talking about?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 5, 2013)

Conspiracy .


----------



## chewberto (Feb 5, 2013)

Anti-yielding, lmfao who's is this? Rep awaits you


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 5, 2013)

ya im going to play at the arcade, this thread isnt entertaining enough. peace


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its rollitups thread





Finshaggy said:


> That's not what Google says





Finshaggy said:


> I never said I owned it.


i never made the claim that you said you owned this, failspammy.

i think i'll go ahead and call every store at the mall today claiming to be your brother and needing to get a hold of you due to a death in the family.

every store will probably tell me no such person has ever worked there, meaning that you were lying to us when you said you had a job at the mall.

i mean, you tell us every time you watch an episode on netflix, so not sure why you never told us about the imaginary mall job. this should bee fun!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 5, 2013)

Who watches three seasons of weeds and sons of anarchy in 3 days? No yob no trabajo?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 5, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> ya im going to play at the arcade, this thread isnt entertaining enough. peace


I used to bring those shitty handheld stick figure and square ball games to the arcade... I was a broke kid


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Who watches three seasons of weeds and sons of anarchy in 3 days? No yob no trabajo?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 5, 2013)

I know that guy...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Who watches three seasons of weeds and sons of anarchy in 3 days? No yob no trabajo?


I haven't watched weeds in like a week, I think you are losing days


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

About to post an update, it's uploading now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;lWeEPsAv_PE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWeEPsAv_PE[/video]


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 5, 2013)

Why didn't you focus in on the one at the top far right that looks, well, a bit under the weather??????


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;lWeEPsAv_PE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWeEPsAv_PE[/video]


Hands down the best grow i seen since joining the site.. subbed up


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> nice fingernails, +rep.


Just clicked a random page in here and found this, you mind if i sig it UB ?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 5, 2013)

Im curious what you expect in terms of yield? Like total weight you are expecting after harvest dry and cure?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

This grow is a fucking joke. 4 inches of plant in 2 months. Weakest shit I've ever seen on the board.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Just clicked a random page in here and found this, you mind if i sig it UB ?


Lol those fingernails were from my post! First I get repped for my nice nails now it has been made a sig! My life is complete!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This grow is a fucking joke. 4 inches of plant in 2 months. Weakest shit I've ever seen on the board.


hense the sub ... 



PeyoteReligion said:


> Lol those fingernails were from my post! First I get repped for my nice nails now it has been made a sig! My life is complete!


also noticed it's the pic you posted in the bud porn pro thread.. it's a small site isn't it lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL @ 2TimE. I read u loud and clear buddy!


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a feeling the closet will be 110F when you fire up that 1000K with no ventilation

That will def give your plants some wholesome stress.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 5, 2013)

they look stress deficient.. have you tried verbally abusing them?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This grow is a fucking joke. 4 inches of plant in 2 months. Weakest shit I've ever seen on the board.


its not a joke, as much as a test of patients, i have long been beliver that if you treat em bad they will be good, but you have to know what you are doing , i respect fin for his adventurism but he gets demoted to jerk for professing things he is only attempting to try to emulate not understand


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its not a joke, as much as a test of patients, i have long been beliver that if you treat em bad they will be good, but you have to know what you are doing , i respect fin for his adventurism but he gets demoted to jerk for professing things he is only attempting to try to emulate not understand


Interesting. Well Sam, I respect ur opinion... so.. why are you a believer? Catch me up to speed from ur point of view?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im curious what you expect in terms of yield? Like total weight you are expecting after harvest dry and cure?


Turn your post count to 40, and look back like 3-5 pages. I JUST had like a page long discussion outlining ALL of this.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This grow is a fucking joke. 4 inches of plant in 2 months. Weakest shit I've ever seen on the board.


This guy is a fucking joke. He's been here for the ENTIRE two months, claims I don't even know how to grow, yet has no better insult than "those are short"


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> I have a feeling the closet will be 110F when you fire up that 1000K with no ventilation
> 
> That will def give your plants some wholesome stress.


No ventilation? Explain?   Have you even seen a video? Or read what's going on? Because you seem very uninformed on what is happening based on your comment


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> they look stress deficient.. have you tried verbally abusing them?


They get plenty of that from you guys.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This guy is a fucking joke. He's been here for the ENTIRE two months, claims I don't even know how to grow, yet has no better insult than "those are short"


Your grow is pitiful.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 5, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its not a joke, as much as a test of patients, i have long been beliver that if you treat em bad they will be good, but you have to know what you are doing , i respect fin for his adventurism but he gets demoted to jerk for professing things he is only attempting to try to emulate not understand


I am not emulating ANYTHING, please find the person/grow/project I am copying/using to "emulate". And the plants are fine, so they will be stronger due to this stress. Maybe you should read a little more about Marijuana, then read about stress growing. Then come back.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Your grow is pitiful.


Well, since you have shown yourself to be such an honest and professional person via this thread ( serious lols  ) I guess the only thing left to do now is accept the words of the great KrackJizzle and throw everything away, and even stop smoking weed. Because his opinion is SOOO respected in reality and online (again, serious lols  )... You help SO many people here, and have SO many people following you around and knowing who you are. I wish I could be like you (again, you know  ) Maybe I'll start stalking you... YEAH... And I'll troll you on your threads, so maybe I can steal some of your glory  Since there is SOOO much glory to be stolen   KronDizzle, the great and humble NOBODY  Keep bumping my thread  It's the only thing you do that anyone notices


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 6, 2013)

bump for laughs


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> bump for laughs


Your grows was one of the first that I ever subbed when I joined this site, like 2 years ago


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

This coming from you? Psh, like your opinion counts lol


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 6, 2013)

..........


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;lWeEPsAv_PE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWeEPsAv_PE[/video]


gr8 update bud, liked n shared


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 6, 2013)

What about the one at the far top right????


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

bump lol  hey finn, managed to stand the girls back up. check them out when you can  peace


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 6, 2013)

hey fintard how bout that back right plant it dead yet?


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2013)

Delvite, I can respect the fact that you do not want to join all of us negative nancies that are constantly ripping on fin (he brings it on himself when casting aside good advice like its his mission in life to reinvent how mj is grown) but if you seriously can show people this grow and be like "ya this guy gets it, me and him are on the same page (peepd your grow you 2 are in different encyclopedias not to mention page imo) then you lose a substantial amount of credibility in my opinion. 

Not sure what is going on with that back right its def got something, you didn't stay on it or get close enough in the vid for me to even offer an opinion besides ph, and since you dont like that its screwed. What branches? in the vid all I see are the stems of leaves and you can not be stupid enough to think you can clone from A leaf (beside tissue culture cloning, out of yours/my league anyways imo). Take a lesson from your boy del in the cloning dept, had a nice showing of a mother he cloned (took a bit much vegetation for my liking but as long as she comes back) all of his clones look about the size of your plants... The only reason they look like they have grown is because of stretching, you are at about 3' between internodes and it is vegging your gonna seem some real stretch with no bud space in flower, and fyi heat stress causes stretching too!! Just call this one a loss and get those clones you were talking about??
On that topic idk if someone addressed this awhile ago but I remember hearing of some control group you had going that you were not stressing at all in a diff environment, do tell? surely they must be looking better than that sorry bunch...
EDIT: had to seperate the pargraphs a bit, didnt want del to think the last bit was directed towards him, no ill feelings just confused how a grower who actually sees a decent harvest can say this guy is on the right track, and fin no ill feelings towards you as well but you need to recognize that there are some simple truths that we as growers need to recognize to be laws of nature and you are not a rebel for trying to break them, just a homicidal maniac on a plant killing spree....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 6, 2013)

You guys know whats funny, This "stress plan" is going to produce some pretty potent Hermies!
bahaha


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Delvite, I can respect the fact that you do not want to join all of us negative nancies that are constantly ripping on fin (he brings it on himself when casting aside good advice like its his mission in life to reinvent how mj is grown) but if you seriously can show people this grow and be like "ya this guy gets it, me and him are on the same page (peepd your grow you 2 are in different encyclopedias not to mention page imo) then you lose a substantial amount of credibility in my opinion.
> 
> Not sure what is going on with that back right its def got something, you didn't stay on it or get close enough in the vid for me to even offer an opinion besides ph, and since you dont like that its screwed. What branches? in the vid all I see are the stems of leaves and you can not be stupid enough to think you can clone from A leaf (beside tissue culture cloning, out of yours/my league anyways imo). Take a lesson from your boy del in the cloning dept, had a nice showing of a mother he cloned (took a bit much vegetation for my liking but as long as she comes back) all of his clones look about the size of your plants... The only reason they look like they have grown is because of stretching, you are at about 3' between internodes and it is vegging your gonna seem some real stretch with no bud space in flower, and fyi heat stress causes stretching too!! Just call this one a loss and get those clones you were talking about??
> On that topic idk if someone addressed this awhile ago but I remember hearing of some control group you had going that you were not stressing at all in a diff environment, do tell? surely they must be looking better than that sorry bunch...
> EDIT: had to seperate the pargraphs a bit, didnt want del to think the last bit was directed towards him, no ill feelings just confused how a grower who actually sees a decent harvest can say this guy is on the right track, and fin no ill feelings towards you as well but you need to recognize that there are some simple truths that we as growers need to recognize to be laws of nature and you are not a rebel for trying to break them, just a homicidal maniac on a plant killing spree....


I wanna help the kid. but he's been here long enough and all the info on how to grow plants is here. i feel i'd be wasting my time.


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No ventilation? Explain?   Have you even seen a video? Or read what's going on? Because you seem very uninformed on what is happening based on your comment



Yes I have. Been here for almost the entire thing brufus. 

I haven't seen any type of ventilation setup except for a fan blowing on your plants. Please explain your ventilation setup as it is pretty unclear at this point


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 6, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Yes I have. Been here for almost the entire thing brufus.
> 
> I haven't seen any type of ventilation setup except for a fan blowing on your plants. Please explain your ventilation setup as it is pretty unclear at this point


he said he was gonna vent out the window or some dumb shit hes got a plan..............they will be fine


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This coming from you? Psh, like your opinion counts lol


My opinion? All I said is that no one knows who you are, and your only purpose on this planet is to make me more recognizable. That's not an opinion, that's a statement of observation  .


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> gr8 update bud, liked n shared


Thanks


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> What about the one at the far top right????


What about the one at the far top right??


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> You guys know whats funny, This "stress plan" is going to produce some pretty potent Hermies!
> bahaha


Obviously you haven't read where I said I want either hermies or males in this grow? I have never seen either one, and I need seeds at the end of this. I have only ever seen female plants and will mostly get at least a few females again (or get all females again)... Watch


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> I haven't seen any type of ventilation setup except for a fan blowing on your plants. Please explain your ventilation setup as it is pretty unclear at this point


Please read back in the thread. We discussed ventilation maybe... 5-7 days ago  Your welcome


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Delvite, I can respect the fact that you do not want to join all of us negative nancies that are constantly ripping on fin (he brings it on himself when casting aside good advice like its his mission in life to reinvent how mj is grown) but if you seriously can show people this grow and be like "ya this guy gets it, me and him are on the same page (peepd your grow you 2 are in different encyclopedias not to mention page imo) then you lose a substantial amount of credibility in my opinion.........................
> 
> EDIT: had to seperate the pargraphs a bit, didnt want del to think the last bit was directed towards him, no ill feelings just confused how a grower who actually sees a decent harvest can say this guy is on the right track, and fin no ill feelings towards you as well but you need to recognize that there are some simple truths that we as growers need to recognize to be laws of nature and you are not a rebel for trying to break them, just a homicidal maniac on a plant killing spree....


natro  1stly thanx and respect for your honest opinion. lol i know what finns like and i know why most ppl are here but he hasnt asked for any advice hes just doing somthing his way  ( wrong? right? doesnt matter ) i like and share for my youtube bros who use youtube for adsense n stuff to give them extra views ( good deeds )
i think by checking us both out anyone can see the difference in what where doing and by posting here ppl check  ( i think where all in the same book but every page is different and some ppl cant read yet  ) and as for credibility m8 im not a one of those guys  i grow, i show - love me, lump me or despise me im still on someones mind doin somthing right or wrong and so.......................................il keep growin, havestin n rippin 


pmsl @ - just a homicidal maniac on a plant killing spree....


p.s..................................GRAVITY BONG AH THATS BETTER!!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2013)

diddo, but seeing as how I am 18 months his junior I feel that I should help him a little since I myself got started less than a half decade ago. So while he should know more, gotta respect the fact that there is only so much time in the day and I personally find that I have to re read shit 2-3 times for it to really soak in sometimes (might be attributed to mj lol). But there is a big dif between not knowing and disregarding like you do fin... We all start somewhere my suggestion to you is find a new start if mj hort is something you are serious about. I know I am going to pursue it as a career (I know a lot of people disagree with this, for the record I aim to make a modest living at that, not have some name brand weed in gas stations...) and would love to be doing a full organic grow with no bottled nutes but I need to have a much better understanding of mj's growth patterns and necessities... feel me?
peace and happy burnin


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Thanks


no probs bro, share n share alike


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> no probs bro, share n share alike


Just checked out your grow, those flowers are lookin nice


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What about the one at the far top right??


ummmm, well, it looks a bit under the weather!!! Why didn't you focus in on it???? You have to admit when something goes wrong!!!!!!! And just so ya know, I'm not a hater BUT, if you grew normally, you would end up with a much bigger harvest and even if it turns out a bit better in quality, which I doubt, the quantity would out weigh the quality!!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> pmsl @ - just a homicidal maniac on a plant killing spree....


Thank you I aim to humor lol, and glad you did not take offence some people can be touchy on here, and I totally get your point he has not asked for help but when you see a train wreck in the happening your the guy who just watches lol? jk of course but surely you see my point
EDIT:not the greatest metaphor since there is virtually no stopping a train crash if you are watching it but you get the point I hope (I'm the tard on the side of the tracks telling the trains to watch out for each other then realize there is two sets of tracks lol.)


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> ummmm, well, it looks a bit under the weather!!!


Actually, it was "under the weather"... That's the one that was by the fan, I moved it... Remember WIND STRESS... Did you guys forget already???? I didn't ACTUALLY have it going like a hurricane 24/7, but wind was blowing pretty hard on that little thing.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

Does this help refresh your memory? [video=youtube;QIfox3yem-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIfox3yem-M[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just checked out your grow, those flowers are lookin nice


delvite has what we like to call here in the uk, unbelevable tekkerz.

[youtube]dDkfpbblJz0[/youtube]


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Thank you I aim to humor lol, and glad you did not take offence some people can be touchy on here, and I totally get your point he has not asked for help but when you see a train wreck in the happening your the guy who just watches lol? jk of course but surely you see my point


lol some ppl are very touchy  if you knew that a train was gunna crash or had a high probability crashing wouldnt you want to witness it? 
i have faith in our finn i just wanna see what happens and as i said im in till the end - paradise or shit storm delvite will be here


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just checked out your grow, those flowers are lookin nice


 havnt gotta keep them up much longer bro


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol some ppl are very touchy  if you knew that a train was gunna crash or had a high probability crashing wouldnt you want to witness it?
> i have faith in our finn i just wanna see what happens and as i said im in till the end - paradise or shit storm delvite will be here


I like how you are good at seeing things. I'm guessing 50+ people have passed through here, and you are the only one that realizes that ya'll are making it where more people are going to see the end of this grow  And that I don't want advice on things I already know about  Two things that are VERY obvious if you read even 1 post of this thread


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> delvite has what we like to call here in the uk, unbelevable tekkerz.
> 
> [youtube]dDkfpbblJz0[/youtube]


lol thanx bro, id love to have the space of a footie pitch then id really grow mad


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2013)

strictly from the point that i have never seen two trains collide head on yes it would be very cool lol, but they would have to be unmanned or I would not feel human for wanting to see something like that, that being said I have to depart for a dentist appt, fin you never replied to me?? wat the hell, i know i right a lot but i will be anxiously waiting a reply so do give it some thought...


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Does this help refresh your memory? [video=youtube;QIfox3yem-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIfox3yem-M[/video]


haha this is epic i love watchin it wiggle like mad


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> strictly from the point that i have never seen two trains collide head on yes it would be very cool lol, but they would have to be unmanned or I would not feel human for wanting to see something like that, that being said I have to depart for a dentist appt, fin you never replied to me?? wat the hell, i know i right a lot but i will be anxiously waiting a reply so do give it some thought...


i see 7 trains ( computer controlled  )in an evil kenevil kinda show ( rings of fire, jumpin buses, football pitches ect ) and i wanna see if they make it ( same reason you would go to see a daredevil ) peace out bro


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> fin you never replied to me?? wat the hell, i know i right a lot but i will be anxiously waiting a reply so do give it some thought...


I'm sorry, I don't read "Troll-Fic"s


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> i see 7 trains ( computer controlled  )in an evil kenevil kinda show ( rings of fire, jumpin buses, football pitches ect ) and i wanna see if they make it ( same reason you would go to see a daredevil ) peace out bro


I like that description


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I like that description


best suited to my thoughts m8, i think hes gunna make it  how bowt u


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> natro.hydro said:
> 
> 
> > fin you never replied to me?? wat the hell, i know i right a lot but i will be anxiously waiting a reply so do give it some thought...
> ...


What is a troll-fic?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> best suited to my thoughts m8, i think hes gunna make it  how bowt u


Yuh, the end of this is gonna be awesome


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

Finny, if i may..
just 2 big things i notice in your grow you should know and try to correct for when you next plant up....

You have planted all of your seeds right in the corners of the pots. The roots will be crashing into the sides and not creating a proper root ball, filling out the pots as they should do. You need to plant in the center with pots filled to the brim..

Another thing, is your soil. you are using what looks to be a heavy duty compost filled with wood bark. another reason your roots are not happy.
Go buy yourself some light, breathable potting up soil. That can be either light on nutrients suitable for seedlings, or a stronger in nutrient soil for transpanting into.
or do what i am doing and mix up your own into a light nutrient dirt.. add some guano, worm humus (casting), some sort of a kelp meal, bone , fish , blood... and tons of other things you can add... have a look here....https://www.rollitup.org/organics/510995-organic-feeding-101-a.html 
This way your plants should be happy enough without having to add anything else.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> What is a troll-fic?


Kind of like a "Fan-Fic" but even MORE pointless...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Finny, if i may..
> just 2 big things i notice in your grow you should know and try to correct for when you next plant up....
> 
> You have planted all of your seeds right in the corners of the pots. The roots will be crashing into the sides and not creating a proper root ball, filling out the pots as they should do. You need to plant in the center with pots filled to the brim..
> ...


I DID NOT plant the seeds in soil at all. I panted them in toilet paper. I transplanted sloppily on purpose, you are missing the point of a "stress grow"  And your second comment about dense soil... Again, I don't think you even know what stress means...


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> Finshaggy said:
> 
> 
> > I like that description
> ...


The trains that u so prettily painted a picture of have a better chance of avoiding death than these plants. New tag? Simultaneous 7 way train crash grow lol


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 6, 2013)

this didnt start as a stress grow.........it turned into one.............your a fukn liar


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I DID NOT plant the seeds in soil at all. I panted them in toilet paper. I transplanted sloppily on purpose, you are missing the point of a "stress grow"  And your second comment about dense soil... Again, I don't think you even know what stress means...


so you'e doing all this to see how bad you can stress a bunch of plants?
why waste the time and seeds?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> this didnt start as a stress grow.........it turned into one.............your a fukn liar


It did to start as a stress grow. Did you not see me over water? And I wanted to over heat them the whole time, but the halogen won't reach them. Next grow if I don't have a MH for veg, the Halogen WILL be utilized. 1-3 hrs a day.


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> The trains that u so prettily painted a picture of have a better chance of avoiding death than these plants. New tag? Simultaneous 7 way train crash grow lol


 exactly lol lets see what happens. that would make a gr8 tag


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

@The2TimEr tried to rep msg but - *

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The2TimEr again.





*


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i never heard nuthin bout stress grow till they were all seriously fucked up


That's because I wasn't going to tell anyone until the end of the grow.  (Why can't you can't remember things that happen? You were HERE dude  someone found my video about stress and shared it here, so I started sharing it too ) I didn't know you guys followed me on YouTube.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's because I wasn't going to tell anyone until the end of the grow.  (Why can't you can't remember things that happen? You were HERE dude  someone found my video about stress and shared it here, so I started sharing it too ) I didn't know you guys followed me on YouTube.


u made that video after u fucked everthing up ......i was here y cant u remember? meth?


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2013)

and so it continues..................................................


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Actually, it was "under the weather"... That's the one that was by the fan, I moved it... Remember WIND STRESS... Did you guys forget already???? I didn't ACTUALLY have it going like a hurricane 24/7, but wind was blowing pretty hard on that little thing.


you have said numerous times that you are not looking for help so this must be a teaching video? So why don't you show what happens when you over stress!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> you have said numerous times that you are not looking for help so this must be a teaching video? So why don't you show what happens when you over stress!!!


Yes that is a teaching video, made by me. Why would I want to "OVER-stress", that's just called "killing".


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

i can't figure you out finshagz lmfao


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes that is a teaching video, made by me. Why would I want to "OVER-stress", that's just called "killing".


teaching.........thats funny


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2013)

You are ridicilous, you imply that what i said is fiction (fan-fiction? does typing tion take to much out of you???) when it is furthest thing from it. You say I am untruthful in calling you out, paradox anyone? I asked what was up with that control group you mentioned forever ago since it seems to have been forgotten about (anyone else remember this?). As always your reply displays how cunning and quick witted you are with the response of "nuh uh you are".... Do we get our daily update of them breaking boards, thats how strong the stems are now cuz of that fan right


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> You are ridicilous, you imply that what i said is fiction (fan-fiction? does typing tion take to much out of you???) when it is furthest thing from it. You say I am untruthful in calling you out, paradox anyone? I asked what was up with that control group you mentioned forever ago since it seems to have been forgotten about (anyone else remember this?). As always your reply displays how cunning and quick witted you are with the response of "nuh uh you are".... Do we get our daily update of them breaking boards, thats how strong the stems are now cuz of that fan right


Why don't you just go write a book. I really don't get on RIU to read. When I want to read, I look up interesting stuff on Google, I don't open a weed forum and reply to trolls so that I can read. I do it so I can laugh.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 6, 2013)

just like you googled stressed plants when you nuked them. then decided that would be a great cover-up for your inability to grow. true story.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

dangledo said:


> just like you googled stressed plants when you nuked them. then decided that would be a great cover-up for your inability to grow. true story.


 Not long till flower. Ya'll are gonna trip when you see the flower stress


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2013)

Whatever you can not even humor the question of where is your control group, you are a liar, a fake, and i hope we never cross paths as I fear stupidiy could be contagious in your exceptional case because you are just over flowing with this smug I know everything vibe and I am done with it. Tried to treat you with a shred of humanity but yet you choose to hold your arguements with the people who talk about banging your sis and mom in bukakke fashion.... Your pullin this shit out of your ass as you go and just a heads up people are catching on. 
*If you do not read the rest of this post whatever, but atleast dignify this with an answer, why are you trying to get hermies? once a hermie is made the trait has to be bred out, so do you plan on making your own hermie strain for the mmj scene? Strain name Finshaggy's Auto-fail lol*


----------



## dangledo (Feb 6, 2013)

nope. as i already expect you to do stupid shit. itll just confirm you have no idea what youre doing. do continue.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> *If you do not read the rest of this post whatever, but atleast dignify this with an answer, why are you trying to get hermies? once a hermie is made the trait has to be bred out, so do you plan on making your own hermie strain for the mmj scene? Strain name Finshaggy's Auto-fail lol*


Why can't you always just get to the point like this??? Is it so hard? The reason I want hermies is, I want seeds  Hermies can have seeds and still be dank as shit, because it's not gonna seed like it would if it got pollenated by a male plant with a fan in the room. And I don't mind breeding it out, the point is to have seeds from the dank weed. I don't just want to grow my shit ONCE and I don't want to have to keep clones and grow the same thing over and over. I want seeds, so I can keep the best strains and use them whenever I want. If I get no hermies and a male, I will pollenate one or more of my plants, JUST to get seeds. I am BREEDING weed, and making it BETTER. Not just trying to buy some good genetics and spent money making them feel comfortable.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

dangledo said:


> nope. as i already expect you to do stupid shit. itll just confirm you have no idea what youre doing. do continue.


 You're still gonna trip  There are at least 2 methods I will use that people here will probably see and come all the way to Colorado for the rally just to throw stones at me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

Why the fuck is my sig gone?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 6, 2013)

fail....................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I am BREEDING weed


breeding weed huh, lol

don't get to ahead of yourself there buddy


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> breeding weed huh, lol
> 
> don't get to ahead of yourself there buddy


  Ahead? I'm pretty sure I've said this the whole time. How about you try to catch up


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ahead? I'm pretty sure I've said this the whole time. How about you try to catch up


ya so u can take over the marijuana scene and sell to mexico........ i remember


----------



## kinetic (Feb 6, 2013)

Delusions of grandeur!!! Now the boy fancies himself a breeder!!! 

Setting a goal is good and admirable, announcing you can run before you can walk doesn't lend itself to credibility. You haven't even made pollen chucker status yet.... forget back crossing and finding exceptional phenotypes, you don't change genetics by stressing once and throwing balls to the wind.
There's a kinetic bump for ya fin.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes that is a teaching video, made by me. Why would I want to "OVER-stress", that's just called "killing".


You said that the plant in the for top right was under the weather because it got to much wind, if this is a teaching thread, show that plant and explain what happened!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ahead? I'm pretty sure I've said this the whole time. How about you try to catch up


lol just cause you say your breeding doesn't mean your breeding.

show me what you did in breeding up to this point. what credentials do you have that makes you a 'breeder'?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> You said that the plant in the for top right was under the weather because it got to much wind, if this is a teaching thread, show that plant and explain what happened!!!!!!


New Update, shows that plant. [video=youtube;lWeEPsAv_PE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWeEPsAv_PE[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol just cause you say your breeding doesn't mean your breeding.
> 
> show me what you did in breeding up to this point. what credentials do you have that makes you a 'breeder'?


I never said I was a breeder, just like you aren't a "reader"  I said I "am breeding if I get males" same goes for hermies.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2013)

To keep it short, I have a lot to say lol. you do to apparently 11,111 i think that takes the cake for most posts I have seen. Imo those things need another month of veg, another transplant to the middle of a container, and some more of your famous stress but lets see some new techniques cuz the wind (overkilled as it was) is about the only thing towards actual training stress I would consider beneficial to the plant since the stems did seem to get noticeably thicker, and you did not uproot them so that was not a fail, I would dial it down a notch and keep it a lil more frequent, help cut down on temps too.
EDIT:*please do not say you are trying to heat stress as the wave of the "trolls" as you call them would come crashing down on you since it is very well documented what happens to mj in high temps*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I am BREEDING weed, and making it BETTER. Not just trying to buy some good genetics and spent money making them feel comfortable.


to me, this statement is you calling yourself a breeder. maybe you should try reading what you write


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never said I was a breeder, just like you aren't a "reader"  I said I "am breeding if I get males" same goes for hermies.


hate to say it looks as if you got a lot of males their


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> EDIT:*please do not say you are trying to heat stress as the wave of the "trolls" as you call them would come crashing down on you since it is very well documented what happens to mj in high temps*


Burning the plants isn't the goal of heat stress. The goal is to dry out the soil and replicate summer. That was the idea with the Halogen. Why are you such a douche? You don't even TRY to figure out what I'm doing before you reply. Your posts are nothing more than shit talk in book form.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> hate to say it looks as if you got a lot of males their


 You mean "Looks like I don't have ANY males here"   No nutsacks


----------



## nick88 (Feb 6, 2013)

Not all conditions in nature are perfect for growing. Yoiu want to replicate the good things in nature, not the things that are bad and cause plant stress.
Sorry if that came off the wrong way, just making an observation.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 6, 2013)

your plants have expressed then . . . you see pistils behind the stipules ? which page is that video or whats the title so i can go and look


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 6, 2013)

nick88 said:


> Not all conditions in nature are perfect for growing. Yoiu want to replicate the good things in nature, not the things that are bad and cause plant stress.
> Sorry if that came off the wrong way, just making an observation.


get ready ...... hold on....


----------



## B166ER420 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nick.............noooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 6, 2013)

i doubt ill get a valid answer just more smoke and mirrors . . .


----------



## B166ER420 (Feb 6, 2013)

Alright I told myself I wouldn't post here BUT after seeing the last vid i have to ask...... Fin,why are they all toward the sides of the container??? I know "stress grow",but you could have at least maximized any yield you get by transplanting in the center for better root development.....bigger roots bigger fruits.peace


----------



## nick88 (Feb 6, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Nick.............noooooooo!!!!!!


UH oh, what did i do thuis time.. lol


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 6, 2013)

FinShaggy just released a video update on twitter: https://twitter.com/FinShaggy


----------



## dangledo (Feb 6, 2013)

google is finshwaggy's pimp.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Burning the plants isn't the goal of heat stress. The goal is to dry out the soil and replicate summer. That was the idea with the Halogen. Why are you such a douche? You don't even TRY to figure out what I'm doing before you reply. Your posts are nothing more than shit talk in book form.


Ah yes I am the douchebag who regurgitates info from a book because I decided to speak slightly grammatically correct on a forum... solid reasoning as always fin. Its pretty hard to figure out what you are doing when others, myself included, ask what is the supporting evidence for all these wacky theories you endorse and we just get a reply of its nature and thats what plants want. you want some real reasoning as to why people do the things they do give veganics by matt rize a breeze since you're allegedly into reading. Guy has some great theories on plant based nutrition and doesn't follow every rule of veganics to the letter and still pulls a great harvest. I am still on chems but am making the switch soon.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> your plants have expressed then . . . you see pistils behind the stipules ? which page is that video or whats the title so i can go and look






Finshaggy said:


> You mean "Looks like I don't have ANY males here"   No nutsacks




care to show vs blahblah blah


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 6, 2013)

nick88 said:


> UH oh, what did i do thuis time.. lol


fintard is a marijuana expert his plants are fine just fine u will c its gonna be some dank dank


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, I've been to a couple county fairs and a goat fuckin and have never seen anything quite like this!!!


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 6, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Alright I told myself I wouldn't post here BUT after seeing the last vid i have to ask...... Fin,why are they all toward the sides of the container??? I know "stress grow",but you could have at least maximized any yield you get by transplanting in the center for better root development.....bigger roots bigger fruits.peace


as long as people post here they just feed it...





dont feed the trolls friends.


----------



## haight (Feb 6, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well, I've been to a couple county fairs and a goat fuckin and have never seen anything quite like this!!!


Who did the goat fuck?


----------



## haight (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You mean "Looks like I don't have ANY males here"   No nutsacks


Shake them. The males rattle.


----------



## B166ER420 (Feb 6, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> as long as people post here they just feed IT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT.......however you meant IT................still lol
I know, I know .....just thought I would help a fellow Texan with some advice.fin


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 6, 2013)

haight said:


> Who did the goat fuck?


Two goats a fuckin!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive goolllldeeen riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiings


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 6, 2013)

haight said:


> Shake them. The males rattle.






Lmao! Remember that?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive goolllldeeen riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiings


have you ever heard the dirty version???


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2013)

so i called up almost every store at the mall and none of them reported ever having spammy as an employee. so spammy lied to us about having a job at the mall.

why do you feel like you have to lie to be cool, spammy?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> have you ever heard the dirty version???


LOL! uh oh... No I haven't 

That should be good


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you weren't a lazy fucktard you could have looked back and found the video yourself. Just because you say for me to get something doesn't make you right in ANY way. You never even said WHAT video you wanted (maybe you're too stupid to remember), so I'm guessing it's this one.


i saw that video 

all you showed us were stipule, and ill go and dig it up just for you, since you can even be bothered to tell me the video number







. foot mouth=fin
[video=youtube;wM51QgDJnnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM51QgDJnnc&list=UUdDrmKrF4vUnUJxvAAkK1Wg&index=10[/video]

there used to be a video up here its videro 45 if any oneis interested and some how its beiong blocked from viewing . . .so if you wonder what im talking about its video 45 and all he shows are stipules, no male or female indications at all

at 1:10 you show us stipules not female(pistils) or male(stamine) this is basic botany and horticulture to be able to identify these parts of the plant, but judging by the amount of branching and the internode lengths . i think you got more than a few males

which you wantt so im not sure why you are being so petulent


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> LOL! uh oh... No I haven't
> 
> That should be good


i only remember the last five and if I should remove it let me know mods make sure you sing it to the music
five sixty nines, four blow jobs, three golden hickies, two big fat titties, and a petrified piece of pussy


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 6, 2013)

Is this the same thread with the fucking seeds in rice?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 6, 2013)

yup........


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 6, 2013)

You're joking right? This isn't real.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 6, 2013)

in his defense i also do stress test on seeds starts but not till they are in veg, but id do very little of what he does most of it imho is superstition

but improper implementation of techniques is obvious


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> You're joking right? This isn't real.


Hey steph! hows the kiddo doin?! better i hope!


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Hey steph! hows the kiddo doin?! better i hope!


Yeah he's better...... I can't believe these are still alive... are they still in rice?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

thanks fin, i just checked out update 50 and was able to hear you much better in it. .. appreciated..


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Anti-yielding, lmfao who's is this? Rep awaits you


 It was me


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> It was me


 i'm really embarrassed to be asking this ?, but wtf do you find the tags for the thread at??


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 6, 2013)

IN RICE!!! Ok... WTF??! Never herd of that b4!! I guess there always a 1st for everything! What's the purpose behind this method?? Anyone?? 
Thanks.. Dank.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 6, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm really embarrassed to be asking this ?, but wtf do you find the tags for the thread at??


 At the bottom,below the reply to thread button. Looks like they get deleted every couple of days though


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 6, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> IN RICE!!! Ok... WTF??! Never herd of that b4!! I guess there always a 1st for everything! What's the purpose behind this method?? Anyone??
> Thanks.. Dank.


The purpose behind the method is stupidity.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> At the bottom,below the reply to thread button. Looks like they get deleted every couple of days though


 thanks bs, found it..


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so i called up almost every store at the mall and none of them reported ever having spammy as an employee. so spammy lied to us about having a job at the mall.
> 
> why do you feel like you have to lie to be cool, spammy?


  I call Bullshit. Someone would have said something to me


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> all you showed us were stipule, and ill go and dig it up just for you, since you can even be bothered to tell me the video number
> 
> 
> at 1:10 you show us stipules not female(pistils) or male(stamine) this is basic botany and horticulture to be able to identify these parts of the plant, but judging by the amount of branching and the internode lengths . i think you got more than a few male


1) Why should I post the "video number" when I posted the actual video  2) I never said that they were showing gender, I said they would soon  3) My stipules were exactly the same last time and I got all females, so I'm calling your bluff


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 6, 2013)

This thread melts my brain.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> This thread melts my brain.


So this thread is like acid?


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So this thread is like acid?


I've never done acid. Do you? Is that why you planted seeds in rice?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So this thread is like acid?


More like ether.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I've never done acid. Do you? Is that why you planted seeds in rice?



Hahaha! I've done acid. 

But as I recall, I didn't plant my beans in rice!!! I save it for the burritos!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hahaha! I've done acid.
> 
> But as I recall, I didn't plant my beans in rice!!! I save it for the burritos!!


I'd rather grow out of an xtra-tuff boot than a bowl of rice.


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'd rather grow out of an xtra-tuff boot than a bowl of rice.


LOL @ the Xtra -tuff name drop


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> LOL @ the Xtra -tuff name drop


Alaskan sandals. Don'tcha know?!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I've never done acid. Do you? Is that why you planted seeds in rice?


Click the "Adventure Time" link in my thread.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Click the "Adventure Time" link in my thread.


Adventure time? What're you 8?


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 6, 2013)

You guys are a trip I'm going to cook dinner.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Adventure time? What're you 8?


Yeah, because tons of 8 year olds have threads about their adventures on psychedelics, right?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, because tons of 8 year olds have threads about their adventures on psychedelics, right?


Adventure time... PFTT..  

If you want an adventure.. come to Alaska. Psychodelics in moms basement aren't much of an adventure.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> You guys are a trip I'm going to cook dinner.


I want some!!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, because tons of 8 year olds have threads about their adventures on psychedelics, right?


I would explain it to you, but I still don't think you would understand. Delusional people can justify anything to themselves.


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I want some!!!


I just decided I don't want to cook.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I just decided I don't want to cook.


I just decided to fire up some Pizza Hut. Whatever.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> If you want an adventure.. come to Alaska. Psychodelics in moms basement aren't much of an adventure.


1) Fuck Alaska and having to own a plane to leave your own house. 2) There aren't basements in Texas  And I don't live with my mom


----------



## dangledo (Feb 6, 2013)

his mom kicked him out for beating off outside her bathroom window. fact.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 1) Fuck Alaska and having to own a plane to leave your own house. 2) There aren't basements in Texas  And I don't live with my mom


1. Can you even fly a plane? Thought not.
2. Texas? That explains a lot. 
3. Yes you do. Adventure time? Cute... but very gay. Grow up.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 6, 2013)

Here are my sprouts at 3 weeks today from planting! The ones I started 2 weeks before you are 6 feet tall. With buds all over...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 2514462Here are my sprouts at 3 weeks today from planting! The ones I started 2 weeks before you are 6 feet tall. With buds all over...


Nice. Those are a little small for 3 weeks...but they make me feel good about my sprouts that are on week 4.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 6, 2013)

Spittn4cash said:


> Nice. Those are a little small for 3 weeks...but they make me feel good about my sprouts that are on week 4.


They will blow up when I transplant, in two weeks they will be huge! I just have to time the vertical growth to align with my bloom room.I was just giving Thinbaggy some encouragement!


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> They will blow up when I transplant, in two weeks they will be huge! I just have to time the vertical growth to align with my bloom room.I was just giving Thinbaggy some encouragement!


 that is the only reason they are so small, small containers for roots, if they were bigger pots the plants would be MUCH bigger, i promise.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 6, 2013)

Builds a more complex root system, but if they start drooping they gots to be transplanted...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 2514462Here are my sprouts at 3 weeks today from planting! The ones I started 2 weeks before you are 6 feet tall. With buds all over...


Hell yeah! Looks good bro! Here's one of my Chemmy Jones, she's a week & a half old herself..


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 6, 2013)

hey,

Stop posting all your photos of your non stressed non sense plants. Those are not going to produce nearly the dank dank dankity dank that Fin''s stressed o'plants are. 
Scientifically proven that stunted plants that are subjected to MACH 5 force winds and fed milk and ashes of the ancestors are producing the greatest of all bud


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 6, 2013)

P.S. sorry to all of you that had to see that photo while high.

It scared the ever living piss out of me.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 6, 2013)

It's counterproductive to post pics of healthy thriving plants? I am finally starting to comprehend this thread!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 2) There aren't basements in Texas


What? .............


----------



## chewberto (Feb 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> What? .............


Don't question an expert!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Don't question an expert!


But I must, I live in Texas and I know several people with basements and I worked in at least 30 when I was an HVAC assistant.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 6, 2013)

If he said it, it is true.. He is an expert...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> If he said it, it is true.. He is an expert...


I guess you're right.... he *is* infallible, even when he contradicts himself.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I guess you're right.... he *is* infallible, even when he contradicts himself.


FailShaggy at it again. "There aren't basements in Texas "

That is failing so hard! If my sig wasn't already an even more epic FailSahggy moment, I would make that my sig.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> FailShaggy at it again. "There aren't basements in Texas "
> 
> That is failing so hard! If my sig wasn't already an even more epic FailSahggy moment, I would make that my sig.


It took me forever to find the animated Gauntlet logo in mine or I would have.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> It took me forever to find the animated Gauntlet logo in mine or I would have.


Well wadayaknow, I had room for both


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 6, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> hey,
> 
> Stop posting all your photos of your non stressed non sense plants. Those are not going to produce nearly the dank dank dankity dank that Fin''s stressed o'plants are.
> Scientifically proven that stunted plants that are subjected to MACH 5 force winds and fed milk and ashes of the ancestors are producing the greatest of all bud


Oh shit!! I 4 got!! I guess this is the thread that if you post up a pic of your plants they "must" be growinng in "rice"!! Damn.. won't happen again..


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> FailShaggy at it again. "There aren't basements in Texas "
> 
> That is failing so hard! If my sig wasn't already an even more epic FailSahggy moment, I would make that my sig.


i honesty thought your fin goldylox sig was a joke or made up...if that really happened one time thats seriously fucked up....seriously.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 6, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i honesty thought your fin goldylox sig was a joke or made up...if that really happened one time thats seriously fucked up....seriously.


Nope, he legit said that. No joke. I can't remember what thread it was, but it was the first post. One of those really long rambling posts he starts off his failspammy threads with. That goldilocks quote was a hidden gem.


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Nope, he legit said that. No joke. I can't remember what thread it was, but it was the first post. One of those really long rambling posts he starts off his failspammy threads with. That goldilocks quote was a hidden gem.



wow...what the fuck, this seriously makes me almost sad, that type of shit is like bordering on autism or aspergers or some shit, sorry idk..


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 6, 2013)

FailShaggy, please explain how there aren't basements in Texas? I would love to know.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> FailShaggy, please explain how there aren't basements in Texas? I would love to know.


I might have to remove you from ignore. 

Fin.. that heat in Texas has nuked your brain cells.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I call Bullshit. Someone would have said something to me


well, i skipped some places, like ann taylor. do you work in a women's clothing store? 

BUSTED!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> FailShaggy, please explain how there aren't basements in Texas? I would love to know.


The ground is too hard  Look it up. No one has basements in Texas, at least anywhere in Texas that actually matters. Like North Central and East Texas... NO basements.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> well, i skipped some places, like ann taylor. do you work in a women's clothing store?
> 
> BUSTED!


I work at a cart that is owned by a headshop  BUSTED


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I work at a cart that is owned by a headshop  BUSTED


So you're just the local retard stoner. Gotcha. Minimum wage.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I work at a cart that is owned by a headshop  BUSTED


LOL!

i didn't actually do that, but thanks for narrowing down my list to 5 carts instead of several dozen carts, kiosks, and stores.

you're simply too easy to troll, spammy.

i'll make those 5 phone calls tomorrow and inform everyone that spammy was lying tomorrow.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 7, 2013)

That Mothafucka ain't got no job!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The ground is too hard  Look it up. No one has basements in Texas, at least anywhere in Texas that actually matters. Like North Central and East Texas... NO basements.


Ok so there aren't MANY basements. Gotcha. Not none at all...

Fyi none of Texas matters.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Fyi none of Texas matters.


People from Texas still think they are in the biggest state.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The ground is too hard


You mean to tell me it's too hard of a ground to excavate? Bullshit. There are plenty of tall buildings throughout Texas, tall buildings require deep foundations. I'm positive excavators can go 20ft deep,which is all you need for a two story home and a basement. I know this because I used to pour foundations. We're not digging with shovels anymore  I'm sure not a ton of homes have them there, but you did say "there arent basements in Texas", which is flat out false.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> People from Texas still think they are in the biggest state.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Here you go. Get it right.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Nope, he legit said that. No joke. I can't remember what thread it was, but it was the first post. One of those really long rambling posts he starts off his failspammy threads with. That goldilocks quote was a hidden gem.


click on the double arrows on the right of finsaggy's name. it will take you right to the thread


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2514658 Here you go. Get it right.


yeah, but most of that land is pretty fucked.

the parts of alaska that matter are tiny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You mean to tell me it's too hard of a ground to excavate? Bullshit. There are plenty of tall buildings throughout Texas, tall buildings require deep foundations. I'm positive excavators can go 20ft deep,which is all you need for a two story home and a basement. I know this because I used to pour foundations. We're not digging with shovels anymore  I'm sure not a ton of homes have them there, but you did say "there arent basements in Texas", which is flat out false.


ok, so i looked it back up. has to do with the foundation level, frost, cost, and a few other things. has nothing to do with the ground being hard.

in eastern and northern states, the foundations have to be dug deeper anyway, so not as much of a big deal to add the basement. in phoenix, however, only have to lay the foundation to 18 inches because no frost and whatnot. so much more expensive to build a basement.

there are many basements in texas and phoenix, but any scarcity of basements has nothing to do with hardness of ground.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> ok, so i looked it back up. has to do with the foundation level, frost, cost, and a few other things. has nothing to do with the ground being hard.
> 
> in eastern and northern states, the foundations have to be dug deeper anyway, so not as much of a big deal to add the basement. in phoenix, however, only have to lay the foundation to 18 inches because no frost and whatnot. so much more expensive to build a basement.
> 
> there are many basements in texas and phoenix, but any scarcity of basements has nothing to do with hardness of ground.


Many good points here. I poured foundations in the northwest. Out here the shallowest home foundations were 8 inch (minimum) footings followed by at least 2 feet of foundation wall. That was the shortest, but could hold up two floors. 18 inch minimum sounds fuckinh cake. Run into a hillside and shit gets deep quick. So does the money 

So yeah basements exist all up in Texas, so I'm keeping my new sig addition.


----------



## B166ER420 (Feb 7, 2013)

What's with the name calling?Are you lonely,you need drama?? Ive never had a problem with you only till you started in on how shitty Texas is.......you been here before?I know a lot of people from Alaska its a beautiful state I hope I can visit some day................You're trying to argue with me about basements and States respectability.


----------



## B166ER420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Fuck it .......y'all leave finshaggy alone, let him fuck up by himself........bunch of drama queens......im out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2013)

Texas sucks

my opinoin, you dont like it , move . . otherwise carry on . . . . .i bet you dontlike clouds and rain 2/3rds of the year .me i dont mind it at all

and if your skin is so thin that a vailed insult on the internet in this thread of all places gets to you.. you might need to moisturize less and go do some manual labor and thicken up

who knew Texans were so sensitive and serious, no wonder fin always gets butt hurt when talk about what he does . . lol like hes reproach ,


----------



## dbkick (Feb 7, 2013)

The part I'm not understandimg is finnsgraggly's thread is dominating the grow journal section and there are plenty of good grows to frequent. I call for boycott on this silly shit until finscraggly produces.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2013)

in all honesty i cant wait till flower, i hope you stay on scheduled

a journal is a journal, only reason this one is fun is that their are a ton of people watching and contributing to the content of the thread, fins fine so are his plants so its all positive plus he get paid by google like the chocolate rain guy and tron guy, let me know when high times does a article on him


----------



## 420mon (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;kHmvkRoEowc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc[/video]


Leave finsaggy ALONE!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> of course there's basements in TEXAS,north TEXAS!......not down south.


No, we have them down here too.


----------



## B166ER420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> No, we have them down here too.


Yep........ive seen a few basement/winecellers.........I used to do pier and beam house leveling


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2013)

i thought it was from the water table in southern costal states. florida without any....?


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 7, 2013)

I propose we take a poll. How do you fine people think this experiment will end?

A) The plants never make it to harvest regardless of why.. B) All the plants hermie or end up male.. C) He pulls a small harvest and posts videos of his friends smoking it and talking about how dank dank it is and we say his friends are retarded and it looks like schwag.. D) Fin proves us all wrong by testing his decent harvest and posts the results with extremely high THC percentages.. E) Fin leaves RIU and we never find out.. 

Buying weed and testing it won't work because those plants will have regularly high THC making his experiment a failure due to the time it took him to grow these and the small harvest he gets. Please vote I vote C..


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> People from Texas still think they are in the biggest state.


We ARE the biggest state, as long as you include ALL of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Haven't you ever seen 'The Texas Chainsaw Massacre'? That nig had a basement. lol For real though, shaggy is an idiot.


Do you know how to read? I said North Central and East Texas. TC Massacre was in west Texas, might as well have been New Mexico.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Beats mexicans, heat, mexicans, and.. whatever else you steers and queers do.


We drink, smoke weed, fuck bitches, pick mushrooms and get tattoos. That's all there is to do in Texas. East/Central Texas that is. People come all the way from Oklahoma to Dallas just to get drunk and tatted.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> who knew Texans were so sensitive and serious, no wonder fin always gets butt hurt when talk about what he does . . lol like hes reproach ,


If I were a sensitive, or easily butt hurt person, I'm pretty sure this second version of my grow thread would have never existed. And if it did exist, I would have left by now. Where do you see butt hurt  I think yours is a little sore and you don't want anyone to see it  Probably from when I called you out on that bullshit last night


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

dbkick said:


> The part I'm not understandimg is finnsgraggly's thread is dominating the grow journal section and there are plenty of good grows to frequent. I call for boycott on this silly shit until finscraggly produces.


Your not the first one to call a boycott. KrackJizzle has been trying since the old thread


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> let me know when high times does a article on him


You don't think when that shit happens I'd be ALL over the internet posting it


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> C) He pulls a small harvest and posts videos of his friends smoking it and talking about how dank dank it is and we say his friends are retarded and it looks like schwag.. D) Fin proves us all wrong by testing his decent harvest and posts the results with extremely high THC percentages


I choose a mix of these 2. c) I will post videos of friends, and well known Marijuana advocates at the 4/20 rally smoking my bud & mainly hash  (you forgot hash is the goal of this, not buds  ) But you guys will still say it looks like schwag even though hundreds of people will be repping and saying otherwise, here and on other sites such as YouTube. d) I prove you all wrong


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Kind of an Update, New though  [video=youtube;rMDcVgLzrUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMDcVgLzrUU[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Kind of an Update, New though  [video=youtube;rMDcVgLzrUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMDcVgLzrUU[/video]


speaking of tattoos, where's yours at? I dont see any ink on you..... you got a tramp stamp or something?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> speaking of tattoos, where's yours at? I dont see any ink on you..... you got a tramp stamp or something?


I've only got one. I don't just get tattoos for no reason like everyone else, I know a girl with "Sup" tattood on her pelvis.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I choose a mix of these 2. c) I will post videos of friends, and well known Marijuana advocates at the 4/20 rally smoking my bud & mainly hash  (you forgot hash is the goal of this, not buds  ) But you guys will still say it looks like schwag even though hundreds of people will be repping and saying otherwise, here and on other sites such as YouTube. d) I prove you all wrong


good luck getting anybody to smoke your shit


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> good luck getting anybody to smoke your shit


   It's going to be SOOO easy  I'm the fucking host of the Facebook page, and I am the OFFICIAL Pueblo Outreach Coordinator. There will be like 20 people coming to Denver with me, another 10+ coming from other states (just to see me), and dispensaries that will want me to put in a good word for them  AND the host of the 420 rally told me I can hit him up any time I'm in Denver and we can blaze. So I'm pretty sure the problem will be having ENOUGH weed, not finding people to smoke it


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

*This is LITERALLY the description on the event page:* _Come join us for a blunt, a bowl, a brownie and some hash dabs from a "water pipe" (do we have to call it that now?) in front of the Colorado state Capitol building to celebrate the end of the prohibition in America!! 

Last year over 10,000 possibly upwards of 50,000 people showed up to the world's LARGEST Marijuana Rally in the world. But last year marijuana was only available for medical purposes, so at the 4/20 rally there wasn't much bud to be bought or shared, except a few joints being passed around.... Everyone brought there own basically. But this year Marijuana is recreationally legal, so ANYONE from ANYWHERE can come this year, and there will be marijuana available or everyone. Edibles, Joints, Buds, Candy, EVEYTHING. So come this year. Last year was said to be the biggest in the world, and it will be over 10x larger this year. COME TO COLORADO, it's a second "Gold Rush". And look for Shaggy while you're there, if you know me we can blaze  If I don't know you, we can blaze. But you better not be a cop. But, I'll be at the rally for 4/20, mabe 4/21. Then I'll probably head over to the Cannabis cup the next couple days after that, if they schedule it the same as last year.
Contact FinShaggy or Tiny Martinez or Miguel Lopez for information._


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's going to be SOOO easy  I'm the fucking host of the Facebook page, and I am the OFFICIAL Pueblo Outreach Coordinator. There will be like 20 people coming to Denver with me, another 10+ coming from other states (just to see me), and dispensaries that will want me to put in a good word for them  AND the host of the 420 rally told me I can hit him up any time I'm in Denver and we can blaze. So I'm pretty sure the problem will be having ENOUGH weed, not finding people to smoke it


i bet u go without any weed and come home with a bunch of roaches....... i also bet all these people u meet never talk to u again


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i bet u go without any weed and come home with a bunch of roaches....... i also bet all these people u meet never talk to u again


 These people I meet? I've met all these people


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 7, 2013)

fintard dont click like on things i say


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> These people I meet? I've met all these people


are they here at riu? do they what kind of moron u are?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> are they here at riu? do they what kind of moron u are?


I like how you started with "What kind moron you are" and just had to edit it... I know what kind of moron YOU are


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

And I've never met anyone from RIU (probably because you guys never go outside), there was even a guy that wanted to fight me. Said he lived in Florida and I told him I was headed to Florida. I asked for a time and place and he stopped replying


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

You are a special kind of crazy fin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> there was even a guy that wanted to fight me. Said he lived in Florida and I told him I was headed to Florida. I asked for a time and place and he stopped replying


ahahahahaha! that's funny


StephanieAk said:


> You are a special kind of crazy fin.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2013)

dont flatter yourself kiddo. your fan base is 16 year olds who stumble across your spam while trying to grow in their moms basement.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And I've never met anyone from RIU (probably because you guys never go outside), there was even a guy that wanted to fight me. Said he lived in Florida and I told him I was headed to Florida. I asked for a time and place and he stopped replying



i bet you tough talk the mirror...


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> speaking of tattoos, where's yours at? I dont see any ink on you..... you got a tramp stamp or something?


Dudes arms are too small to get inked on. The tat gun would kill that kid.


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

I want to feel bad for you fin but you just keep coming back for more. You definitely have some grit even if you are whacked.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Dudes arms are too small to get inked on. The tat gun would kill that kid.


finscrawny....


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sure you have mentioned it before and yes I'm too lazy to go back and look but, how much
hash do you think you will get????


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> ... hundreds of people will be repping ...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If I were a sensitive, or easily butt hurt person, I'm pretty sure this second version of my grow thread would have never existed. And if it did exist, I would have left by now. Where do you see butt hurt  I think yours is a little sore and you don't want anyone to see it  Probably from when I called you out on that bullshit last night


ha you mean where you call stipule pistils . . haha so stupid

and if your not a little sussy with a sandy anus, why did you respond . .. lol to show me how wrong i was . . with your emoticon army


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've only got one. I don't just get tattoos for no reason like everyone else, I know a girl with "Sup" tattood on her pelvis.


ya the rest of Co knows her too, "Sup"


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Kind of an Update, New though  [video=youtube;rMDcVgLzrUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMDcVgLzrUU[/video]


Plants are unable to synthesize most of the organic ingredients in milk. The lactose and fat in milk are not needed by the plant, as it is able to extract the foods it needs directly from the soil. The plants also do not need the carbohydrates that milk contains. While the protein in milk is nitrogen rich, it too is not in a usable form.
Read more: Is Water Better Than Milk for Plants? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5521977_water-better-milk-plants.html#ixzz2KFuE0iYJ

What are your thoughts on that article?
​


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

There are several disadvantages to moistening your plants with milk rather than with water. One of the main ones is the smell. Given a few days after beginning to administer milk to your plants, you are probably going to find a strong, very disagreeable smell permeating your environment. In addition, the increased sugars and lactose in the soil will soon cause bacteria and mold to grow. Most often, plants that are moistened with milk will wilt and die within a few days or weeks.
Read more: Is Water Better Than Milk for Plants? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5521977_water-better-milk-plants.html#ixzz2KFw5e9GR


Gross.

​


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2013)

there are zero micro beasties in that pond mud.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

dangledo said:


> dont flatter yourself kiddo. your fan base is 16 year olds who stumble across your spam while trying to grow in their moms basement.


I had no idea you were 16, you shouldn't even be on this site. Is Buck really 16 too? And Samwell? And GreenHorn? This is crazy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I had no idea you were 16, you shouldn't even be on this site. Is Buck really 16 too? And Samwell? And GreenHorn? This is crazy


 

you got a man crush on me huh, lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya the rest of Co knows her too, "Sup"


It was someone I knew it Texas


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I had no idea you were 16, you shouldn't even be on this site. Is Buck really 16 too? And Samwell? And GreenHorn? This is crazy


They aren't your fans. Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got a man crush on me huh, lol


Who doesn't?!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got a man crush on me huh, lol


Awww, you want me to like you back. That's cute. Go ahead and stalk me some more and bump my thread though, that will definitely prove I'm the one with the crush


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Who doesn't?!





&#8203;...............


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

i am soooooooo in this to the end now. can't wait to see "hundreds of people repping" your dank dank, spammy.

don't let us down.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Who doesn't?!


I don't. I have no problem pimpin' him out.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> They aren't your fans. Don't flatter yourself.


Then why do they follow me, even to other forums. And YouTube  I'm pretty sure when someone stalks you all day, and can't help but comment your grow everyday, that makes them "fans"


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i am soooooooo in this to the end now. can't wait to see "hundreds of people repping" your dank dank, spammy.
> 
> don't let us down.


Were you planning on leaving before? I thought you were gonna share pics of my mom in the end?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I don't. I have no problem pimpin' him out.


You're GreenHorns pimp?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Then why do they follow me, even to other forums. And YouTube  I'm pretty sure when someone stalks you all day, and can't help but comment your grow everyday, that makes them "fans"


This coming from the "adventure time" guy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Then why do they follow me, even to other forums. And YouTube  I'm pretty sure when someone stalks you all day, and can't help but comment your grow everyday, that makes them "fans"


perhaps, but only in the same way that certain NASCAR "fans" are only there for the inevitable fiery crash and multi-car pile up.

the spam ban was OK, but i am holding out for better.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Awww, you want me to like you back. That's cute. Go ahead and stalk me some more and bump my thread though, that will definitely prove I'm the one with the crush


lol

you're the one mentioning my name. I think you do have a man crush on me cause I hardly post in your thread lately but yet you keep dropping my name. thanks




and when I bump your thread, I'm doing it for my pleasure, not yours.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're GreenHorns pimp?


Psh, no. Dude can pull his own women no problem. The heck he need me for?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> perhaps, but only in the same way that certain NASCAR "fans" are only there for the inevitable fiery crash and multi-car pile up.


Exactly. Round and round finshaggy goes, when's he gonna crash and burn? He's not. He will run out of gas on the last lap.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Were you planning on leaving before? I thought you were gonna share pics of my mom in the end?


there have been times recently where i questioned my resolve to follow this to the end, but now i am definitely staying committed.*

can't wait to see "hundreds of people repping" your dank dank. we will all be proven so wrong and you will be vindicated.

sometimes, getting humbled is good for a man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Then why do they follow me, even to other forums. And YouTube  I'm pretty sure when someone stalks you all day, and can't help but comment your grow everyday, that makes them "fans"


they? I ain't they. this is the only forum I frequent, unless your on a surf forum, I doubt I follow you around. and youtube?? I only click on a few videos. not all. 

and yes, I like to comment sometimes . once again, for my pleasure, not yours.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're GreenHorns pimp?


dropped my name 2 times in less than 5 minutes



man crush confirmed


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> there have been times recently where i questioned my resolve to follow this to the end, but now i am definitely staying committed.*
> 
> can't wait to see "hundreds of people repping" your dank dank. we will all be proven so wrong and you will be vindicated.
> 
> sometimes, getting humbled is good for a man.


Yo buck, side note, I think I fixed your PM issue. The admin is able to get into your account and change your PM option to "off". Might want to look into that and see if you can simply select "on"


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yo buck, side note, I think I fixed your PM issue. The admin is able to get into your account and change your PM option to "off". Might want to look into that and see if you can simply select "on"


lol, thanks.

still not sure if that's a good idea as i often get the overwhelming urge to send certain members gay anal fisting porn disguised as apology notes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> disguised as apology notes.


very creative, lol.... I like the idea


I'm gonna save this one for later use down the road, lmao


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, thanks.
> 
> still not sure if that's a good idea as i often get the overwhelming urge to send certain members gay anal fisting porn disguised as apology notes.


Good. I have a few apology letters I need you to write for me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This coming from the "adventure time" guy.


This coming from the guy that STALKS the Adventure time guy


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I had no idea you were 16, you shouldn't even be on this site. Is Buck really 16 too? And Samwell? And GreenHorn? This is crazy



once again, dont flatter yourself. I just like a good laugh, and your grow is perfect for that. thanks!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol
> 
> you're the one mentioning my name. .


Because I was making a list of stalkers/fans   Wow, you're slow.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

dangledo said:


> once again, dont flatter yourself. I just like a good laugh, and your grow is perfect for that. thanks!


Either way you're a fan, and you said my only fans are 16. So you need to be banned now


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This coming from the guy that STALKS the Adventure time guy


Stalk? Who needs to stalk a 140lb weakling? You need to hit some weights dude. Milk and protein should help you there and yes, your body can digest that calcium. 

Your beard looks tougher than your arms. How do you do that?


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Stalk? Who needs to stalk a 140lb weakling? You need to hit some weights dude. Milk and protein should help you there and yes, your body can digest that calcium.
> 
> Your beard looks tougher than your arms. How do you do that?


He doesnt give his plants proper nutrition what makes you think this fool knows what a proper diet and exercise regimen would look like lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> He doesnt give his plants proper nutrition what makes you think this fool knows what a proper diet and exercise regimen would look like lol


Way ahead of you dude. I feel ya.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Either way you're a fan, and you said my only fans are 16. So you need to be banned now


youre strictly for my entertainment.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 7, 2013)

Heres some shots of the last bud I harvested, also was bag seed. Taken with my cam on my phone at 4x, you like that fishtwatty. And for comparison sake some of my girls that went through some hell couple weeks back that are back in biz now, thought about scrapping em like you should yours.. glad i stuck with it, maybe you will be too but the out look not so good.


----------



## cobra28widow (Feb 7, 2013)

*sorry finshaggy but your on my ignore list... along with bmeat. the tags for this thread are great hahaha*


----------



## AtrociousOne (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, what a tool. Why is this dude even on this site? It's a community forum, and he obviously isn't here for community, or advice. He's a pest and should be eradicated.


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 7, 2013)

AtrociousOne said:


> Wow, what a tool. Why is this dude even on this site? It's a community forum, and he obviously isn't here for community, or advice. He's a pest and should be eradicated.


yea, we already told him, he thinks people actually like him, ...


----------



## AtrociousOne (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah, I can tell he's in his own world. I just had a run in with him on YouTube in a video of him getting his bearded dragon high, and he is convinced that 2nd hand smoke is better for you because your lungs filter it, this dude is wack. If you aren't here to learn, and you're an "expert" sharing misinformation, you shouldn't be here. Something should be done about this guy.


----------



## AtrociousOne (Feb 7, 2013)

Can we start a petition to ban him? Lol


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2013)

this bondage might make your flaccid abused s&m plants grow (hard).

topped, supercropped, lollipopped, defoliated, lst'd, razor scored roots on transplant(three weeks from root riot), dried out soilless/soil for root travel(the right way), and will be scrog'd last week of veg. normally my clone stock for brute can dwc, too big for this clone/drying tent. 4 bulb t5. veg tent is now flower scrog frame. 


high and low stress training. just for fun. your plants are just neglected.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

AtrociousOne said:


> Can we start a petition to ban him? Lol


Petition... Oo.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 7, 2013)

How do even your "grow" journals turn into random bullshit threads?

I'm pretty sure you have some glaring psychological problems that need looking into.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

AtrociousOne said:


> Yeah, I can tell he's in his own world. I just had a run in with him on YouTube in a video of him getting his bearded dragon high, and he is convinced that 2nd hand smoke is better for you because your lungs filter it, this dude is wack. If you aren't here to learn, and you're an "expert" sharing misinformation, you shouldn't be here. Something should be done about this guy.


He should be given a medal for biggest troll on riu. Sorry Bucky...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> He should be given a medal for biggest troll on riu. Sorry Bucky...


never trolled a day in my life.


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 7, 2013)

i submit we lock finshaggy down to one thread and he cna only post there nowthat would be a kick in the pants


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> i submit we lock finshaggy down to one thread and he cna only post there nowthat would be a kick in the pants


He should only be allowed to go to: 
*Stonable Quotables*


Post your jokes, stories that you need to share with the world.


They already have a section for him.


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 7, 2013)

its like the online equivalent of getting sent to the corner. haha


----------



## AtrociousOne (Feb 7, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> its like the online equivalent of getting sent to the corner. haha


There obviously wasn't enough of that when he was a child.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> How do even your "grow" journals turn into random bullshit threads?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you have some glaring psychological problems that need looking into.


It's actually not hard to figure out the threads or the problems at all. The main problems and reasons for the threads turning to bullshit are (1) Buck, SamWell etc. Stalking me no matter WHAT section of the site it is, and talking shit. (2) The fact that when someone talks shit, RIUers seem to think they have to do it to (3) The fact that when people start talking shit, everyone else goes silent.... See, not hard to figure out at all


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> i submit we lock finshaggy down to one thread and he cna only post there nowthat would be a kick in the pants


But it would have too many topics. It would be hijacked by itself.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

AtrociousOne said:


> There obviously wasn't enough of that when he was a child.


I was in jail as a kid more than most of you have been as adults. I'm pretty sure I've had my share of metaphorically "sitting in corners". And my mom didn't put us in corners, she beat our asses. We would try to put books in to make it hurt less.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I was in jail as a kid more than most of you have been as adults. I'm pretty sure I've had my share of metaphorically "sitting in corners". And my mom didn't put us in corners, she beat our asses. We would try to put books in to make it hurt less.


Did she starve you too? You're pretty small.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> But it would have too many topics. It would be hijacked by itself.


And to add to this, why should I have my posting abilities slimmed, when I'm not even the one posting on this thread most of the time, and I am NEVER the one starting shit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Did she starve you too? You're pretty small.


No, I just spend all my meal time with your mom's pussy. (see I didn't start this, he did)


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I just spend all my meal time with your mom's pussy. (see I didn't start this, he did)


I was wondering if all the stress you endured as a child made you small, such like your plants.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I was wondering if all the stress you endured as a child made you small, such like your plants.


When was I stressed as a child? And I started smoking weed at 14, so no stress as a teen either. Where are you getting your info?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2013)

stipules . . . . . .not pistils . . 


cry about it some more

my advice, dont drink anymore tonight and concentrate on setting up your flower cycle, as you want to do so soon, maybe put some hangers in to hold the light , maybe turn it on in another room to guesstimate heat

but for fucks sake do something positive, only you can prevent forest fires

you are as much an antagonist as anyone here, so cry wolf all you want, or just grow and show us all up, which is easier then the back and forth you do with at least 20 people . . me and UB are the least of your worries


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> When was I stressed as a child? And I started smoking weed at 14, so no stress as a teen either. Where are you getting your info?


From your abusive mother.

Seriously though, you're going to have to explain to me why you ended up lookin' about 5'4" 135 lbs. What's going on with that? You need a few bucks for some food or what?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> From your abusive mother.


What?!?!?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

You're a pussy, you think spanking kids is abuse   Wow. Are you mad at your mommy? Sounds like it


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2013)

I even spanked my little brothers. I helped raise them kids. I was in 5th grade when they were born.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I even spanked my little brothers.


disciplined.... spanked just doesn't sound right


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I even spanked my little brothers. I helped raise them kids. I was in 5th grade when they were born.


I bet you were about the size of an average toddler around that age.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> disciplined.... spanked just doesn't sound right


Who is your daddy, and what does he do?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Who is your daddy, and what does he do?


I don't know my daddy. he was a gigolo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll be spanking my kids. 

It's only sexual if your naked. Or if it is your husband...

I wish he was awake right now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I don't know my daddy. he was a gigolo


You like discipline????

IM NOT A PERVERT!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You like discipline????


Course he does, he's a martial artist lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'll be spanking my kids.
> 
> It's only sexual if your naked. Or if it is your husband...
> 
> I wish he was awake right now.


i can help. wanna cyber?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i can help. wanna cyber?


I'm all preggy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'll be spanking my kids.


not anything to do with real spanking, lol

I'm talking about it sounds like he spanks his brothers monkeys. like spankin' it? lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

O I C

jacking it smacking it whacking it off


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm all preggy.


excellent. swollen breasts.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2013)

she must be a redhead.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 7, 2013)

Fin strikes me as a microwave and a cantalope guy lol, probly stress tests his junk to try and make it bigger, fyi your gonna be blaming both of these stress tests for why both products are so small lol. By far my most irrelevant and childish post yet but your dbag remark begged further reply, so for the sake of this still kind of being a grow journal, whats your next move? you say a couple things in your update any definitive decisions tho, I am curious where this is going next.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> excellent. swollen breasts.


This needs a meme


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm all preggy.


Thats not a deal breaker.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Damn, I just got repped by 8 people. I thought I was ghost repped. Weird stoner moment.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Err.. Make that 9.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

[h=2]Latest Reputation Received (6745 point(s) total)[/h] 

 02-07-2013 08:28 PM
(I hid the persons name who repped me)


Thread: FinShaggy's BeanSprouts 
*just cus fins a douche*



LOL!!! now that is hilarious. Make that 10 reps.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 7, 2013)

no need for it to be hidden but whatevs, we have reached a mutual douche feeling towards each other it would seem (me+fin). Him because he thinks im a douche who regurgitates book facts at him, and me him because I started nicely with a few suggestions, had it thrown in my face, tried to go back to treating him nicely to the point of almost feeling bi-polar just cuz i forget how he is.. and he gets shit left and right. You did time huh, well you sure gotta purty mouth for a texas feller, i bet you cleaned up real good in there lol and by cleaned i mean dudes loads off your face


EDIT: Where the hell is that tool bmeat when you actually want him to invade a thread.. no matter I am sure we will be graced with his presence soon enough, no thread is safe from his misinformation. Idk which is worse, the guy who says he knows everything when offered advice or the guy who offers advice to learn (this is bmeats reason for being on these forums hes said it himself).


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 7, 2013)

Only two things come from Texas. Steers and...
Steers and...
Shit was it brick weed? No that's not right...


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 8, 2013)

dbkick said:


> The part I'm not understandimg is finnsgraggly's thread is dominating the grow journal section and there are plenty of good grows to frequent. I call for boycott on this silly shit until finscraggly produces.


fuck that I want to see this thread as a stickie


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Make that 11 reps. Just this thread. 2100 on the day. Yep yep.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> you say a couple things in your update any definitive decisions tho, I am curious where this is going next.


If you actually read while you were here instead of trolling, you would know that I have a sheet of paper with over 15 stress methods on it. I have already decided which ones I will be using, but I will not tell you until they are being done. I know for a fact that people are going to trip and freak out on me though, for at least 2 methods that I am FOR SURE doing.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you actually read while you were here instead of trolling, you would know that I have a sheet of paper with over 15 stress methods on it. I have already decided which ones I will be using, but I will not tell you until they are being done. I know for a fact that people are going to trip and freak out on me though, for at least 2 methods that I am FOR SURE doing.


One of these days you'll learn that I get more rep out of your silly ass journal than you do.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Him because he thinks im a douche who regurgitates book facts


You mean a douche who regurgitates insult in book form. There is no "fact" in your "books"


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You mean a douche who regurgitates insult in book form. There is no "fact" in your "books"


There is no fact in your grow.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> One of these days you'll learn that I get more rep out of your silly ass journal than you do.


That's because this is the troll period  You guys can say whatever you want because I can't prove you wrong till it's done  When this grow is over, a lot of ya'll are gonna have you foots in your mouths  Kinda how you have your heads in your asses right now... You like the smell of your own ass? Your brown nosers do


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's because this is the troll period  You guys can say whatever you want because I can't prove you wrong till it's done  When this grow is over, a lot of ya'll are gonna have you foots in your mouths  Kinda how you have your heads in your asses right now... You like the smell of your own ass? Your brown nosers do


I picked up 1,396 rep points tonight from telling you how much of a dipshit you are.


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

this must be the everready thread


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> this must be the everready thread


No, it's the "rack your post count up on finshaggys worthless journal" thread.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I picked up 1,396 rep points tonight from telling you how much of a dipshit you are.


Again, (I guess you can't read) This is the troll period  just read my last comment


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> No, it's the "rack your post count up" thread.


Which is "Trolling"


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

And actually it's the "Bump Shaggy's grow for the whole world to see" Thread


----------



## dangledo (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And actually it's the "Bump Shaggy's grow for the whole world to see" Thread



other than you getting a few pennies from google, do you consider this a good thing?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy, the moment you realize that I'm better than you is the moment your life gets easier. Start taking notes rookie.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You act like my goal in the highest yield. Looks like you stopped reading a little too soon, and decided to be a dick at that time as well. I am not here for the biggest yield. And I don't care hat books you've read, because you still have a lot to learn about weed. Sativa and Indica are NOT phenotypes  I NEVER "called" phenoltype, I called SPECIES and I was not wrong. The one I said was Idica was and is still the only fat one. While the ones I said are either Sativa or Hybrid all remain skinny. So you need to do a little more reading it looks like  And that reggie was dank as fuck, I don't see you pulling crazy trichs from shitty reggie seeds, and fluorescent lights, so you can just keep on steppin till you actually try it, then you can say something here, until then your opinion (because that's what it is) is worthless (be the way, why did you say "be jealous", why would I be jealous of you? (Then you go onto basically say you've never grown weed, and are lying about having ever grown)   And where did I call myself a god????   Marijuana advocates are gods now?   You're like 6 crayons short of a full box


Mods must have deleted my first post on here since was not entirely relevant as I was DEFENDING you to balzac since he picked on you then went on to post a wacky theory that is disproven with a little knowledge of phytochromes and their effect on flowering. So its a mystery why no one jumps out to defend you... And some pics for ya in case you did not catch them since you imply in your first reply I have never grown, and my bagseed grow was a lie, they are in my journal I recently started, released a lil of uncle sams death grip on my sense of fear towards their power so I finally started one and found the last of my recent harvest. Had to sell it for the max fan I just bought.
Looking back at the beginning of this thread should really give you a perspective of the lil amount of distance you have traveled in this amount of time I even attached a long ago update (#20 just to give you a lil breathing room.. Chiggity check yourself son cuz that was a month ago and my plants that got par burn are catching yours in no time. Give you one compliment, they def took of after transplant but you messed that up by not putting them in the middle or even coming with in a inch of the rim giving them less space to grow, not really a compliment I guess
[video=youtube;XRO3vTWRrZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRO3vTWRrZo[/video]

EDIT: AH what the hell, my first post to him was in his quote, no matter just wont be in the proper format
Oh and fin all these people blowing this thread out of proportion (I read the first thread in entirety and I want 3 hours of my life back) so that I only bothered to read the first couple of pages of this thread are probably all coming to one thing, yes you can produce a harvest but you can still get better. And it doesn't endear yourself to people when you write a counter post on urban dictionary calling yourself a god essentially. You act like your reggie grow is something to be proud of, newsflash those buds are scraggily and loose. I guarantee that with a good nute setup and co2 supplemented you could double maybe triple your yield. But as you have other advice I'm sure you will brush this off as you have all the others and chalk it up to me hating when I come bearing gifts in the form of knowledge. I hope you consider what I said as I myself have just finished a 2 plant bagseed grow where i pulled 7 ozs. using 600w of led during flower. be jealous. and you won't find any journals sadly as i live in a repressed state where it is still not legal to do what i consider to be my addiction (growing not smoking) as posting pics on this site would not help me sleep easy at night as big as it would make my dick feel...


----------



## AtrociousOne (Feb 8, 2013)

How do you expect to grow, and evolve as a cannabis cultivator, if you aren't willing to accept the advice of much older, and much more adept growers?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Mods must have deleted my first post on here since


With the exception of a few, the moderators here are complete dipshits.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 8, 2013)

No worries like I said was not relevant as I was defending him, good call to remove imo lol. Plus there is 400+ pages of banter and talks of things done to fins mom and such that it needs to be thinned out or "finned" out if you will lol.
And attrocious if you are under the impression I am older I am 18 months younger than this fool lol and bringing in better harvests now than he prob ever will with his current tactics in mind. You should donate your skull to the gov't so they can finally find some shit that is harder than diamonds fin since this is the only way you will make a positive contribution in humanity as it stands now...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

dangledo said:


> other than you getting a few pennies from google, do you consider this a good thing?


 You don't seem to know what kind of grow this is 


Krondizzel said:


> Finshaggy, the moment you realize that I'm better than you is the moment your life gets easier. Start taking notes rookie.


 This is seriously the funniest thing I have heard in a while. And I've been watching "Always Sunny" the past few days   Thank you for that laugh. (You know that you grasp at attention by talking about me, no one would care what you had to say if every one of your posts didn't have a funny version of "FinShaggy" in front of it.  ) You can't be "better" than something you are only a small part of


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

AtrociousOne said:


> How do you expect to grow, and evolve as a cannabis cultivator, if you aren't willing to accept the advice of much older, and much more adept growers?


By studying growing on my own instead of listening to all ya'll ride FoxFarms dick and shit. I study the past 3,000 YEARS of marijuana cultivation, not just what people have said on this website for the past 15 years  You take the people here's words as gospels, therefore you're a tool of RIU, I get my grow and name out to the world by posting it on RIU and doing shit the way it's SUPPOSED to be done, RIU is a tool of mine.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You don't seem to know what kind of grow this is
> 
> 
> This is seriously the funniest thing I have heard in a while. And I've been watching "Always Sunny" the past few days   Thank you for that laugh. (You know that you grasp at attention by talking about me, no one would care what you had to say if every one of your posts didn't have a funny version of "FinShaggy" in front of it.  ) You can't be "better" than something you are only a small part of


I lost you at "This is seriously"


----------



## Totoe (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> By studying growing on my own instead of listening to all ya'll ride FoxFarms dick and shit. I study the past 3,000 YEARS of marijuana cultivation, not just what people have said on this website for the past 15 years  You take the people here's words as gospels, therefore you're a tool of RIU, I get my grow and name out to the world by posting it on RIU and doing shit the way it's SUPPOSED to be done, RIU is a tool of mine.



Yes lets study what people knew about growing plants when everyone thought their crops were dependent on sun-gods, rain-gods, and various other gods. Sure there is a lot of good information there. WHere exactly are you getting your info, citation please.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You don't seem to know what kind of grow this is


a bad one, i know. i was asking you if you think that having your name on these pathetic plants is a good thing? ''bumping for everyone to see''. other than googles pennies and lint.


----------



## AtrociousOne (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> By studying growing on my own instead of listening to all ya'll ride FoxFarms dick and shit. I study the past 3,000 YEARS of marijuana cultivation, not just what people have said on this website for the past 15 years  You take the people here's words as gospels, therefore you're a tool of RIU, I get my grow and name out to the world by posting it on RIU and doing shit the way it's SUPPOSED to be done, RIU is a tool of mine.



So we're SUPPOSED to be massacring plants like you? Man, I never knew.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 8, 2013)

Wait, so your wasting time and effort to grow shitty weed, to see if the shitty weed you grow is better then the best weed people grow? Am I correct in the point of this thread?

Or are you just a shitty, uneducated, counter-productive grower whose using that as a cover for his atrocious growing skills?


----------



## dangledo (Feb 8, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Or are you just a shitty, uneducated, counter-productive grower whose using that as a cover for his atrocious growing skills?


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 8, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Wait, so your wasting time and effort to grow shitty weed, to see if the shitty weed you grow is better then the best weed people grow? Am I correct in the point of this thread?
> 
> Or are you just a shitty, uneducated, counter-productive grower whose using that as a cover for his atrocious growing skills?


Hitting the nail right on the proverbial head lol, He says he left out the stress test info for our benefit when he started and now he just rambles about things he is contemplating doing if they are not dead by the next update. 
*WHERE THE HELL IS THIS CONTROL GROUP YOU TALKED ABOUT TWO WEEKS AGO???

*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2013)

I want to know how many pennies he has gotten so far off this two month bullshit grow.


----------



## Totoe (Feb 8, 2013)

kodank moment said:


> wait, so your wasting time and effort to grow shitty weed, to see if the shitty weed you grow is better then the best weed people grow? Am i correct in the point of this thread?
> 
> Or are you just a shitty, uneducated, counter-productive grower whose using that as a cover for his atrocious growing skills?


ding! Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!
Ding!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Wait, so your wasting time and effort to grow shitty weed, to see if the shitty weed you grow is better then the best weed people grow? Am I correct in the point of this thread?
> 
> Or are you just a shitty, uneducated, counter-productive grower whose using that as a cover for his atrocious growing skills?


----------



## dangledo (Feb 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I want to know how many pennies he has gotten so far off this two month bullshit grow.



a few, some lint, and a wrigley's spearmint foil wrapper.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2013)

why doont you save your mom some money on her electric and just buy the dime youll harvest


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2013)

too all the people that are just dumb enough to believe this guy... random google people, newbies.. you know who you are. 
the two people fins arguing against.. 
samwell




stolen from your journal sorry bro. now ill let sammy speak for his own plants..

unclebuck






hey fin how old are your plants




here is even mine 


these are less then a month old i know that much because i didnt take pic today and today marks a month for these bitches.. 2x y greiga.. 2x blue widow.. 2x og kush.. 1x critical jack... all from dinafem, cept the y griega, thats from medical seeds... but see what a little research and accepting some advice gets you.. you have a sheet with 15 stress techniques.. good job bro youre about to make some mids

you only get out of a grow what you put into it.. so al that stress, lets see how youre feeling when and if you have a female that throws off more seeds then bud.. then prolly try to sell it too wont ya haha


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 8, 2013)

Its more than two people #finshaggyvs.theworld lol


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2013)

i just wish i could find bucks harvest pics so i coulda put a circle around a popcorn bud and an arrow pointing to it saying what fin will harvest


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 8, 2013)

Lololol. So if even a modicum of common sense is used then your thoughts should be like this.

If I were to stress and starve a person would they be better people then a person with a balanced diet and some excercise? Absolutely not. Honestly plants aren't much different in that regard. Use some brain power. I honestly don't think people dislike you because of your growing experiments, it's definitely your attitude about said experiments.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 8, 2013)

Last night I smoked a bowl of 50/50 Dutch Crunch and Strawberry Cough. I must have spent an hour reading through this thread. This is good stuff. Entertainment at it's finest.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

I've grown bigger erections than your forearms...the end


----------



## nick88 (Feb 8, 2013)

If the boy knew half of what he thought he did,,, HE'D STILL BE DUMB AS A F**KING ROCK.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> *WHERE THE HELL IS THIS CONTROL GROUP YOU TALKED ABOUT TWO WEEKS AGO???
> *


There are no clones for sale in this town unless you sign up as a member to a dispensary. And to do that you have to sign over your plant count, so I don't see how it even makes sense. If you sign over your plant count, why would you need clones? I thought I was going to be able to get clones, then my medical card came in the mail, I went to the dispensaries, and I found out this town is FUCKED.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Kind of an Update, New though  [video=youtube;rMDcVgLzrUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMDcVgLzrUU[/video]


Let me start by saying, I didn't know they made sublime shirts for toddlers!
next I would like to share my notes on this "update" it's a downdate..
1.Milk....it's really good to water your plants with milk
2. Old women do it
3.weed is a fruit
4.fruit is the ovaries of the plant
5.all fruits are vegetables
6.You get a lot of questions regarding your milk job!
The End!
Have fun kids!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

You just took the fun right out!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 8, 2013)

to tragic sinfinny


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You just took the fun right out!


Nah, he's already done this numerous times. Begging us to make memes for him and shit like that. It truley is sad IMHO.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 8, 2013)

its how he gets the most attention . . .aka hits . . .aka google rank . . aka money

fin you are better then this. and you know it


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

You are the best marijuana grower ever, I wish my dank could reach round two, you aren't ugly at all, you are strong and smart! People definitely like you and your sister isn't a slamhole dickpig! I don't desire to glaze your mothers face, I think your great!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hey, ya'll should try to write REAL insulting things. I'll pick the best ones and feature them in a "FinShaggy's Hate-Mail" thread   Seriously. If I get some good enough insults, I'll show them to EVERYONE for you  If you want to MAKE SURE I SEE IT, post it in my visitor messages.


nah, that's alright


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hey, ya'll should try to write REAL insulting things. I'll pick the best ones and feature them in a "FinShaggy's Hate-Mail" thread   Seriously. If I get some good enough insults, I'll show them to EVERYONE for you  If you want to MAKE SURE I SEE IT, post it in my visitor messages.


This is the best insult here,you basically just ridiculed yourself for us...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> This is just sad. You've been reduced to pleading for us to do shit for you. Psh. Get a fucking real job.


 You already do it all day anyways, might as well TRY harder


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 8, 2013)

heres one you can send to your wet blankets


female flower expressions (pistils) as professed to be seen in your #45 grow video are actually stipule and not an indication of female plants like you siad, you should also right that you called this tidbit of information a bluff, as thanks


reason why its important is cause someone on youtube might see that and try to flower males and mess up their investment, and you might too


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You already do it all day anyways, might as well TRY harder


You are so diluted its not even funny anymore.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> heres one you can send to your wet blankets


LMFAO!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> heres one you can send to your wet blankets
> 
> 
> female flower expressions (pistils) as professed to be seen in your #45 grow video are actually stipule and not an indication of female plants like you siad, you should also right that you called this tidbit of information a bluff, as thanks
> ...


that was hardly an insult.   That's not getting posted anywhere.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You are so diluted its not even funny anymore.


Then why are you here?  Are your only friends in the world in this "chat room"


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

Chewberto has a pin dick and chewbertos dad = pedo? Who hacked my diary?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

Those tags a fintastic!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

I like welcome to the troll cage. Because it's true, I got al ya'll locked down


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> that was hardly an insult.   That's not getting posted anywhere.


exactly .. .you are no victim . . . .


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> exactly .. .you are no victim . . . .


I am no victim? You guys are definitely trolls, you just tried to pretend that correcting a classification mistake was a huge insult  I'm not a victim, because you're "crimes against me" are stupid.  You are still trolling me though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Those tags a fintastic!


I like how the tags get emptied out daily and they just keep getting filled back up lol. the tags took on a life of it's own. it's more interesting checking out the tags than it is the grow at this point


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I like how the tags get emptied out daily and they just keep getting filled back up lol. the tags took on a life of it's own. it's more interesting checking out the tags than it is the grow at this point


The tags aren't even insulting towards me any more.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The tags aren't even insulting towards me any more.


ya, I wonder who wrote those tags, lol


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The tags aren't even insulting towards me any more.


You don't even exist in this world, you are simply already a joke we make observations about! You could make up a million tags about me, we all know the facts...


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

Your weed is going to be fire!
that was a joke!


----------



## 420mon (Feb 8, 2013)

if a troll, troll's a troll and more troll's troll a troll, who trolls more? the troll trolling the trolls or the troll's trolling the troll?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

He who laughs last cries first!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

i'd like to see what spammy gets out of two months worth of growth. here is what i got...

5/25/2012
*





*
7/26/2012

*





*
two months growth!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Then why are you here?  Are your only friends in the world in this "chat room"


Because I get a kick out of your antics. You have quite the imagination. Seeing as how I've been here longer and you have FAR more posts than I do.  I only come on here when it's boring at work. And not even on the weekends. Keep trying though. It's funny as hell watching you.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 9, 2013)

Im glad you were able to show us that you are willing to take some random jamaican fellers advice but not the good people of RIU. Nice to know you could not even rehearse your lines so you have to read your comp screen like a damn teleprompter, ie you have no idea what you were talking about
*DO NOT DENY THIS SINCE YOU CAN SEE YOU'RE BIG ASS EYES MOVING AS YOU READ IT LOL
*
And thats too bad about the clones, if you would have had them you would have dropped these shenanigans weeks ago and realized to keep it simple stupid, and i do not mean simple stupid, i mean your are stupid and need to keep it simple...
EDIT: what the hell where did the video go? mods? This is golden example of this guy being a , and is needed for the post to make sense...
[video=youtube;rMDcVgLzrUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMDcVgLzrUU[/video]


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

man o man 
[video=youtube;CVC2vyVCWJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVC2vyVCWJI[/video]


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

bumpity bump - new update pics and video in my journal  keep it green ppl


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

420mon said:


> if a troll, troll's a troll and more troll's troll a troll, who trolls more? the troll trolling the trolls or the troll's trolling the troll?


That would make sense, except I'm not a troll, so big fail.  They are the bigger, and ONLY trolls here


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd like to see what spammy gets out of two months worth of growth. here is what i got...
> 
> 5/25/2012
> *
> ...


That's not from seed dumbass. If I started off with 12 leaves on each plant (or more) I'd have some big plants right now too  Do you know ANYTHING about growing?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> It's funny as hell watching you.


I think you're confused. I'm only here for like 1hr total every day. I come to watch YA'LL, not vice versa. You guys are here all day, I just pop in to answer the "fan mail"


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Nice to know you could not even rehearse your lines so you have to read your comp screen like a damn teleprompter, ie you have no idea what you were talking about
> *DO NOT DENY THIS SINCE YOU CAN SEE YOU'RE BIG ASS EYES MOVING AS YOU READ IT LOL*


Even the president uses a teleprompter. Thanks for bumping my video so that it gets more views though  Keepin up with your troll duties quite well I see  If you try hard you can be the new buck, he's been slackin lately, but I think that's just because you guys are doing HIS work to now, instead of just doing my work


----------



## nick88 (Feb 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's not from seed dumbass. If I started off with 12 leaves on each plant (or more) I'd have some big plants right now too  Do you know ANYTHING about growing?


From the looks of those and all the other pics of his grows. I'd say HELL YEA HE CAN GROW.Those are absolutely gorgeous, as usual.
The comment was for Uncle bucks pics.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

Why did the tags get cleaned out today. They weren't even insulting...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

nick88 said:


> From the looks of those and all the other pics of his grows. I'd say HELL YEA HE CAN GROW.Those are absolutely gorgeous, as usual.


Anyone CAN grow (it's a plant, that's what they do), I asked if he KNEW anything


----------



## nick88 (Feb 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Anyone CAN grow (it's a plant, that's what they do), I asked if he KNEW anything


If thats the case then why do yours look like shit compared to his? They're just plants they grow, that's what they do right?
If they grow so well on their own, why do you keep pushing all these crazy ideas of yours? Not that i give a shit, mine grow fine.
if you're gonna criticize someone on something, at least make sure its not something theyre good at. lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 9, 2013)

There you go fin I did my troll duty and put your catch phrase "just watch you will c" in the tags, would not all fit cuz of the character limits but I made it work for ya!
and you should not need to be reading the reasons why you are implementing a technique after you already used it was more my point... Like if I made a video about topping I would not need my comp screen up to tell me it redistributes auxins and thats what encourages new growth and i def did not just cut my plants for shits and gigs, was kind of terrifying at first, feel me? and do not even begin to compare your lil 2 min crys for attention are close to as hard as lieing to a country...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

nick88 said:


> If thats the case then why do yours look like shit compared to his? They're just plants they grow, that's what they do right?


You're showing as much ignorance as him. You can't compare the growth of a seedling to the growth of a plant that is already 2 months old  His plants STARTED at 1-2 months, then he grew them for 2 more.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> "just watch you will c" ...


Are you sure you aren't 16? You spell like it. I'm surprised you didn't spell "Watch" "Wach" and "You" "U"


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

lol @ "cannabis holocaust".


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's not from seed dumbass. If I started off with 12 leaves on each plant (or more) I'd have some big plants right now too  Do you know ANYTHING about growing?


you don't think they can get even bigger than that from seed in two months?

  

maybe if i used some milk and rice, i could have had my own little cannabis holocaust like you're managing over there!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Are you sure you aren't 16? You spell like it. I'm surprised you didn't spell "Watch" "Wach" and "You" "U"


He had to spell it like that due to the 25 character limit, which includes spaces between the words.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

Let me clear this up, from seed my plants get 6 feet tall in two months...ya lackey!


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 9, 2013)

get rid of the shaggy rapes children and we might have a tag group that can stay lol, they clear it out all the time, would be nice if one made it.. I said in the post it would not all fit, as you ALWAYS say READ MUCH???
EDIT: You are really gonna try to be a grammar nazi right now?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I think you're confused. I'm only here for like 1hr total every day. I come to watch YA'LL, not vice versa. You guys are here all day, I just pop in to answer the "fan mail"


Again, how am I the one on all day when you showed up two months AFTER me and have 7000 MORE posts than me? Your so dumb you don't even know you are a troll


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

We all pay the troll toll to get into this boys hole!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> He had to spell it like that due to the 25 character limit, which includes spaces between the words.


I didn't know there was a limit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Let me clear this up, from seed my plants get 6 feet tall in two months...ya lackey!


Are you using Metal Halide or Fluoro. Because just like you can't compare a plant that started 2 months old to a seedling, you can't compare fluoro veg to MH veg.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Again, how am I the one on all day when you showed up two months AFTER me and have 7000 MORE posts than me? Your so dumb you don't even know you are a troll


Because I was on all day when I first got here. For the past half year though I didn't even log on for like 3 months, and now I only get on like 10 minutes at a time. Yet everything I say gets a reply from you within 20-30 minutes. You're on here ALL DAY.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> We all pay the troll toll to get into this boys hole!


Always sunny?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> We all pay the troll toll to get into this boys hole!


I've been watching Always Sunny.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've been watching Always Sunny.


Been one of my fav shows for a bit.

This grow and thread is such a gigantic shit show. It cud be an ep of sunny.

You - charlie (wildcard) tries to grow weed using rice and milk. I would laugh. Oh wait.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Been one of my fav shows for a bit.
> 
> This grow and thread is such a gigantic shit show. It cud be an ep of sunny.
> 
> You - charlie (wildcard) tries to grow weed using rice and milk. I would laugh. Oh wait.


  My X showed it to me when I was 17, the first episode I ever saw was the one where they got addicted to crack, lol.  And how could this be an episode of Always Sunny, maybe the grow (with the milk and the rice, etc), but not the thread. Half the things that are thrown around on this thread are just trolls opinions and jokes about me being skinny or too young to know anything. That would be the most boring episode of Always Sunny EVER.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That would be the most boring episode of Always Sunny EVER.


Not if you started to put more effort in old boy. Im here for charlie type ideas.

I'm talking feeding garbage water, adding cats to the grow room anything to try n pick the thread up a bit. Maybe try replacing one of your flatmates with a short, fat middle aged guy. Could work wonders for your google rank.

My favourite was still the rice episode, oh and the 20 or so episodes where everything stayed the exact same. Genius.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Because I was on all day when I first got here. For the past half year though I didn't even log on for like 3 months, and now I only get on like 10 minutes at a time. Yet everything I say gets a reply from you within 20-30 minutes. You're on here ALL DAY.


I would exain faggy, but you don't seem to understand anything.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Not if you started to put more effort in old boy. Im here for charlie type ideas.


Again, the problem isn't that my grow is lacking in strange happenings, the problem is that you guys are getting boring. It was good at first, when ya'll were trippin on shit, now the craziest thing that happens is I get called "SkinFlappy", or someone tells me "You don't know how to grow" or (though >>this>> one is disappearing from your vocabularies) "You're plants are going to die" (example: I haven't heard a fried rice joke in FOREVER, just because it's not in rice you guys are done making fun of that? Does that mean when my plants are done, you will stop trolling me?(doubtful)). Don't worry though, there will be a fresh wave of stress for ya'll to freak out about soon  Then you guys will again be interesting, as you hurl insults at my "stupidity" and "schwag"


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I would exain faggy, but you don't seem to understand anything.


Please, why don't you exain it for me  Go ahead


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

Worst grow evar is a a staple in the tag cloud for this thread...beats it to his sister lol where is your sister, I wanna see some updated pics


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Worst grow evar is a a staple in the tag cloud for this thread...beats it to his sister lol where is your sister, I wanna see some updated pics


Gonna have to add me on Facebook and look for her


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

All praise the great La-Lah-Loo-Looh  I'm having fun right now


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Gonna have to add me on Facebook and look for her


Your kidding right? I don't hate you, but I'm not trying to be your friend!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Your kidding right? I don't hate you, but I'm not trying to be your friend!


You're kidding right? You expect me to post updated pictures of my sister for you?  Really???   Find them yourself, or continue your pedo-ness by looking at her old pics...


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

I use t5 for veg....to answer your question


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Pornhub is down,
Your mums Facebook will do!
What you think fin bin? can we be friends?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're kidding right? You expect me to post updated pictures of my sister for you?  Really???   Find them yourself, or continue your pedo-ness by looking at her old pics...


i'll be happy to post some pics of your sister in a two piece bikini with your mom if you'd like.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

I saw them buck. Lol I saved them for meme's... She needed that boob job


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

Seems like your mom is into fitness?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Seems like your mom is into fitness?


or bulimia.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2013)

alright, hand them over...


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

Fitness dick in her mouth!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

Seems like your mom harbors a bit of nepotism!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

14 year old Thinbaggy!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> 14 year old Thinbaggy!
> View attachment 2518679


emo tycoon?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

No emoticon buck!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

Play on words... Look at the lip ring, classic emo-ticon


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll be happy to post some pics of your sister in a two piece bikini with your mom if you'd like.


Not till harvest.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> lol i saved them for meme's


yay!!!!!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

That two piece shot of your mom and sister looks very friendly, hand around the waiste and tummy touches!


----------



## Chronikool (Feb 10, 2013)

So im guessing the flowering cycle begins....today? tomorrow?


----------



## firelane (Feb 10, 2013)

This grow reminds me of a skit from Portlandia about a womens bookstore
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohk-Ey01c9k


----------



## chewberto (Feb 10, 2013)

Im guessing that once his plants hit Vegatative stage, he will have another 2 months before flower!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Im guessing that once his plants hit Vegatative stage, he will have another 2 months before flower!


These plants are already almost sexually mature


----------



## chewberto (Feb 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> These plants are already almost sexually mature


Wish I could say the same for you, but that is also untrue!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

Yesterday's UPDATE!! (Forgot to post it yesterday, it was on YouTube though  ) [video=youtube;l2sP_HGFyZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2sP_HGFyZg[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Feb 10, 2013)

In all sincerity, there is only one worth keeping.... That is a sad group of plants, stressed or not! 54 updates and I see 4 nodes going on 5. Some don't even have that... I hope you prove us wrong....also if your on a bunch of other forums, why are you always addressing rollitup on your YouTube videos? Guess we are all you have?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 10, 2013)

That's fine with me, your a good sport!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 10, 2013)

I noticed the tags are sticking around! These must be extremely accurate according to the mod! Anyway, have a good day mr.baggy


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

chewberto said:


> why are you always addressing rollitup on your YouTube videos? Guess we are all you have?


Because this is the main grow forum I am on. The other websites I am mainly on are BlueLight and Shroomery and I can't share my grow there. I am on other weed websites, but I don't share my grows with them.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 10, 2013)

leaves are almost caught up to the updates?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 10, 2013)

Fair enough! Good luck to you


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

I just went and switched my timer, so flower starts today, HPS _*maybe*_ starts today. But HPS will most likely be tomorrow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm telling you the plants are floating in the pot when he waters! Look at the poor plant on the left!

Figgy, man, stop doing cocaine right before an update.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm telling you the plants are floating in the pot when he waters! Look at the poor plant on the left!
> 
> Figgy, man, stop doing cocaine right before an update.


Floating? There's holes in the bottom of these.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The new page happened right AFTER the update. So, I'm just bumping ^^^this^^^ update to the new page incase anyone missed it.


Good luck dude. You've got some really weird growing methods but I hope it works out for you.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 10, 2013)

is not hardening them off going to be apart of you're stress schedule?


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 10, 2013)

im glad things have calmed down here, best of luck with your grow, 1000 watters in closets can get pretty hot, inlines' are best for that, keep it cool in whatever room the closet is in and you will have a much better go of it, GL.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Floating? There's holes in the bottom of these.


If you water too much too fast it will cause a disturbance in the force.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> is not hardening them off going to be apart of you're stress schedule?


??????????
What is "Hardening them off"?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> im glad things have calmed down here, best of luck with your grow, 1000 watters in closets can get pretty hot, inlines' are best for that, keep it cool in whatever room the closet is in and you will have a much better go of it, GL.


I might get a better "rated" fan soon, I'll just have to see what happens. Chains for the HPS come first, then I'll see how that works with the 2 fans I have


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 10, 2013)

the plants are used to there current environment under t5's. blasting them with 1000w out of nowhere is going to stress them. hardening off is slowly acclimatizing the plants to a more extreme environment


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> the plants are used to there current environment under t5's. blasting them with 1000w out of nowhere is going to stress them. hardening off is slowly acclimatizing the plants to a more extreme environment


I did want to do that, but I don't have the ability to use the Halogen at all. So they will just have to be blasted one day...


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 10, 2013)

you could just start by using the hps for a few hours a day along with the t5s and then just work up the amount of time they are exposed to the hps. either that or start with the hps as high as possible from the plants


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2013)

Or he could have the hps far away and then bring it into the correct range..i think.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 10, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> im glad things have calmed down here, best of luck with your grow, 1000 watters in closets can get pretty hot, inlines' are best for that, keep it cool in whatever room the closet is in and you will have a much better go of it, GL.


everyone is busy getting trolled in the hate crime thread. they will be back


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> or start with the hps as high as possible from the plants


This is what I was planning. I don't want to "foxtail" or burn them or anything.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is what I was planning. I don't want to "foxtail" or burn them or anything.


It would be a good stress technique.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> everyone is busy getting trolled in the hate crime thread. they will be back


     You know they will


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It would be a good stress technique.


The whole time you guys seem to be missing that the point is to stress them but only to the point where they can still recover... Not stress them to where the are burned permanently or dead...


----------



## Kronika (Feb 10, 2013)

Hiya, Fin! How the heck are ya?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

Kronika said:


> Hiya, Fin! How the heck are ya?


Good, Good, You?


----------



## Kronika (Feb 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Good, Good, You?


Just spiffy! I was watching Adventure Time earlier and thought of ya. lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 10, 2013)

Kronika said:


> Just spiffy! I was watching Adventure Time earlier and thought of ya. lol


 Adventure Time is great.


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 10, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> the plants are used to there current environment under t5's. blasting them with 1000w out of nowhere is going to stress them. hardening off is slowly acclimatizing the plants to a more extreme environment



as long as the hps is far away from the plants it will be fine, the only time i worry about that is when i go from inside to the outdoor sun, they can def get shocked then, but ive never had a problem indoor, im sure if you blasted it on them from a few inches away then yea, that would def hurt them, but as long as he keeps the bulb a 2 1/2 ft or so from the canopy i think he will be OK. good luck.


----------



## 420mon (Feb 10, 2013)

Never underestimate the troll's ability to join forces for they love clandestine butchery. And remember If you have a bad cough, take a large dose of laxatives, then you'll be
afraid to cough. 

Also if_ you could kick the person in the nads responsible for most of your trouble, you wouldn't sit for a month........._


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hopefully I can get some chains tomorrow and get this HPS up. Now that flower has started you guys can look forward to some new stress techniques in the next few weeks, more milk watering and I will be smoking with my plants more than usual when I get closer to the end of flower.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hopefully I can get some chains tomorrow and get this HPS up.


you getting the hook up on the chains from your milk hook up?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> *But HPS will most likely be tomorrow.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hopefully I can get some chains tomorrow and get this HPS up. Now that flower has started you guys can look forward to some new stress techniques in the next few weeks, more milk watering and I will be smoking with my plants more than usual when I get closer to the end of flower.


You're not 'testing' anything correctly if you continue to change your stress methods through out the plants life cycle. You prob should look into the scientific process a lil' more before you decide to 'test' anything.


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 11, 2013)

Didn't you think of needing chains when you decided what your flowering date would be like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 11, 2013)

This grow is off the chain!


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> This grow is off the chain!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> You're not 'testing' anything correctly if you continue to change your stress methods through out the plants life cycle. You prob should look into the scientific process a lil' more before you decide to 'test' anything.


 As long as I have an expectation and a procedure (meaning as long as I have my own hypothesis) then I am "testing" something, as long as I record the result... Which I will be doing... I think YOU need to look deeper into the scientific process a lil' more, before making yourself look like a fucktard again  Thank you, come again


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Didn't you think of needing chains when you decided what your flowering date would be like 2 weeks ago?


Flowering and chains have nothing to do with each other. They are already flowering


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> As long as I have an expectation and a procedure (meaning as long as I have my own hypothesis) then I am "testing" something, as long as I record the result... Which I will be doing... I think YOU need to look deeper into the scientific process a lil' more, before making yourself look like a fucktard again  Thank you, come again


Not to pick nits here, but you really need a control on your tests if you want to prove anything. It's easy to do with MJ, because it can be accomplished by taking clones off of a mother plant. You then have genetically identical plants and can perform your "procedure" on half of the clones under otherwise identical conditions. If you don't have a control, you've only learned if your plants are strong enough to take the abusive behavior you're giving them.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 11, 2013)

flowering now......................... dank dank.........


----------



## see4 (Feb 11, 2013)

This thread is..... useful?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 11, 2013)

We already established the flaws in his experiment about 300 pages ago, one variable at a time...We have been through this with the Thinster! lets just see what happens... I don't think they are ready for flower, but we will see what the end result is soon enough! Now it is gonna get fun!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> This thread is..... useful?


Absolutely, Any information is good information...Just depends on what you do with it! Or not to do in this case!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 11, 2013)

Krondizzle loves cunt, Krondizzle has a big cunt? I think these tags conflict with his personal beliefs!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Not to pick nits here, but you really need a control on your tests if you want to prove anything. .


I was going to do that, but "not to pick nits here" but, dispensaries in this town won't sell clones unless you sign over your plant count (medical ability to grow plants). Even though there is now a law in lace saying that ANY Colorado resident can grow (21 and up, so it may be ok to sign it over) I don't want to sign over my medical plant count and screw myself over somehow (because I don't know how it works yet, and neither does the state really until 2013), but if KronDizzle and the other guy that wanted to "compare hash" come back at the end, they will be the control group


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I don't think they are ready for flower


Neither are seeds that get 12-12 light from day one. But I've got some strong roots, and about 8 inches vertically on them. So I think everything will be ok.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Krondizzle loves cunt, Krondizzle has a big cunt? I think these tags conflict with his personal beliefs!


I think he wrote those. Because I didn't. Unless there are people secretly reading this and hating on ya'll  Then it could have been one of them.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I was going to do that, but "not to pick nits here" but, dispensaries in this town won't sell clones unless you sign over your plant count (medical ability to grow plants). Even though there is now a law in lace saying that ANY Colorado resident can grow (21 and up, so it may be ok to sign it over) I don't want to sign over my medical plant count and screw myself over somehow (because I don't know how it works yet, and neither does the state really until 2013), but if KronDizzle and the other guy that wanted to "compare hash" come back at the end, they will be the control group


Why in the world would you need to purchase your clones if you have seeds? Any reader of this forum should be able to grow a mother and clone it. *P*roper *P*lanning *P*revents *P*iss *P*oor *P*erformance in most things.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Why in the world would you need to purchase your clones if you have seeds? Any reader of this forum should be able to grow a mother and clone it. *P*roper *P*lanning *P*revents *P*iss *P*oor *P*erformance in most things.


I know how to clone (two of the plants in my second indoor grow were clones), my plants just aren't big enough to take clones (in my opinion), and I'm already flowering. I was only given 4 months to grow and have very little money (the sheer lack of information on stress grows online will make this grow support my next grow better than a regular one would have). So I'm just working with what I can, if I can get some clones I will. But if I can't get any by like 2 weeks into flower, I don't feel like it would be possible after that (to flower them).


----------



## chewberto (Feb 11, 2013)

All I know is I saw one that was 8 inches yes, but there was like 3 inches above and below the cotyledons on one with some scraggly leaves, I don't know but I would assume you would want lush foliage to provide for the flowers... Just my opinion


----------



## Totoe (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Neither are seeds that get 12-12 light from day one. But I've got some strong roots, and about 8 inches vertically on them. So I think everything will be ok.


That's funny I put 8 inches into your mother horizontally.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 11, 2013)

Eight inch stick weed


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

I had an Idea an I can't find any information online about it, so I have to reveal to RIU what one of my stress plans is, so that I can ask you guys what you think (And now is another one of those opportunities to give me advice I will listen to, just like when I asked about 1000w HPS and it's necessary distance from the plants) So... Apparently the Burmese and Mexicans have tricks where they pierce the stalk of the plant about 2-3 weeks before harvest (not uncommon in America in the 60's, old "hippies" would stick a nail in the stalk, but the thing that was different than what we used to do here in America is...), when the wound was open on the plant, the Burmese would insert opium... In Mexico they pierce the stalk with Acote Pine to give the buds a "Piney Flavor"... Now, my initial plan with piercing the stalk is STRESS. The plant will think it is in harsher conditions, so it will go into flower harder and faster. But what if I were to put some MXE (legal to buy and use for things like this) in the wound of a plant? (1) I'm pretty sure it would take some pain away from the plant (2) May do something similar to whatever the opium in the Burmese plants did, not sure what it does though... So what do ya'll think? If I try it I will only try one plant, so we can see what happens.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

I will be piercing at least three of the plants, but the full new and untried method will only be applied to one plant.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 11, 2013)

do it to it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

dangledo said:


> do it to it.


The question isn't should I do it, it's "What do you think will happen?"


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

And this is only 2 of MANY techniques that I will be using during flower...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The question isn't should I do it, it's "What do you think will happen?"


Your plant will start hanging out with the tatts and piercing crowd.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 11, 2013)

retard flowering. increasing the flowering time. possibly causing the plant to throw out male flowers in an effort to seed itself to preserve life. or could make the dank dank. i think the first is more likely though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your plant will start hanging out with the tatts and piercing crowd.


Since I'm sharing techniques now... Might as well tell ya'll, I'm thinking about maybe seeing how food coloring effects plants, just on 1 or 2 though. So they might be "dying their hair" lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

If you _really_ wanted to avoid stressing your plants, you'd allow them to 
reproduce and you would smoke seeded bud!


----------



## dangledo (Feb 11, 2013)

like a first grade experiment with celery?


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I will be piercing at least three of the plants, but the full new and untried method will only be applied to one plant.


Without a control group, your "tests" are meaningless and useless. But fuck it, do it anyway.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Without a control group, your "tests" are meaningless and useless. But fuck it, do it anyway.


There will be a control group. I'm only piercing three. There is just no control group for veg unless I buy clones.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

dangledo said:


> like a first grade experiment with celery?


Actually, if the watering with food coloring doesn't work, yes. I will be doing what flower shops do with roses and elementary school students do with celery and I will stick a few harvested braches in a "vase" of purple water to see what happens. But that will only be if food coloring in waterings doesn't work, so I will use those same watered plants in the vase.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

And I don't know if anyone has heard of "Companion Planting", but it causes stress as well, and 3 of my plants have some companions growing in their pots (phalaris grass)... So we'll see if those plants end u any better too, or if they just get choked out by the stronger larger MJ plants


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 11, 2013)

Your MJ plants may be bigger, but they have aids and that makes them weak.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> There will be a control group. I'm only piercing three. There is just no control group for veg unless I buy clones.


Your results will be flawed. But go ahead and crucify your plants as you see fit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 11, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Your results will be flawed. But go ahead and crucify your plants as you see fit.


Lol. He should crucify one of the plants as a warning to the others. Grow dank bud or else!


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol. He should crucify one of the plants as a warning to the others. Grow dank bud or else!


Lol, that would stress me the fuck out if I were a plant.


----------



## Totoe (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I had an Idea an I can't find any information online about it, so I have to reveal to RIU what one of my stress plans is, so that I can ask you guys what you think (And now is another one of those opportunities to give me advice I will listen to, just like when I asked about 1000w HPS and it's necessary distance from the plants) So... Apparently the Burmese and Mexicans have tricks where they pierce the stalk of the plant about 2-3 weeks before harvest (not uncommon in America in the 60's, old "hippies" would stick a nail in the stalk, but the thing that was different than what we used to do here in America is...), when the wound was open on the plant, the Burmese would insert opium... In Mexico they pierce the stalk with Acote Pine to give the buds a "Piney Flavor"... Now, my initial plan with piercing the stalk is STRESS. The plant will think it is in harsher conditions, so it will go into flower harder and faster. But what if I were to put some MXE (legal to buy and use for things like this) in the wound of a plant? (1) I'm pretty sure it would take some pain away from the plant (2) May do something similar to whatever the opium in the Burmese plants did, not sure what it does though... So what do ya'll think? If I try it I will only try one plant, so we can see what happens.


I am pretty sure this statement is certifiably ridiculous. You realize that pain is the brains way of encoding negative physical stimuli, and in the case of a plant no brain=no encoding=no pain. I bet you are the type of dumbass that belives biodynamics is a certifiable scientific practice to grow plants too. You cannot find any info on this shit because there is no science to back it up. It is a fucking superstition.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 11, 2013)

Totoe said:


> I am pretty sure this statement is certifiably ridiculous. You realize that pain is the brains way of encoding negative physical stimuli, and in the case of a plant no brain=no encoding=no pain. I bet you are the type of dumbass that belives biodynamics is a certifiable scientific practice to grow plants too. You cannot find any info on this shit because there is no science to back it up. It is a fucking superstition.


If I were Figgy's plants, I would have serious self-esteem issues.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> when the wound was open on the plant, the Burmese would insert opium... In Mexico they pierce the stalk with Acote Pine to give the buds a "Piney Flavor"... Now, my initial plan with piercing the stalk is STRESS. The plant will think it is in harsher conditions, so it will go into flower harder and faster. But what if I were to put some MXE (legal to buy and use for things like this) in the wound of a plant? (1) I'm pretty sure it would take some pain away from the plant (2) May do something similar to whatever the opium in the Burmese plants did, not sure what it does though... So what do ya'll think? If I try it I will only try one plant, so we can see what happens.


Please read this if you have not, this is the technique I am asking about. Piercing my plants (without inserting anything after) is not what I am asking about.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 11, 2013)

Stick some glue in there.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2013)

just thought id put this here....

in flowering but the advanced 3 pack is running late, also just bought some bud candy.... 

34 days old. i used just 1 of my many techniques.. i pay for my own electric so i use the, lets not waste money on bullshit plants technique


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Totoe said:


> I am pretty sure this statement is certifiably ridiculous. You realize that pain is the brains way of encoding negative physical stimuli, and in the case of a plant no brain=no encoding=no pain. I bet you are the type of dumbass that belives biodynamics is a certifiable scientific practice to grow plants too. You cannot find any info on this shit because there is no science to back it up. It is a fucking superstition.


Plants respond to outside stimuli. Look up "Plant reaction to lie detector test". Why do you guys come in here with your ignorant guns blazing, read a little before posting here.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Stick some glue in there.


That;s not what I'm asking either. I already know what I'm going to put in the plant wound, just read the quote.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Totoe said:


> I am pretty sure this statement is certifiably ridiculous. You realize that pain is the brains way of encoding negative physical stimuli, and in the case of a plant no brain=no encoding=no pain. I bet you are the type of dumbass that belives biodynamics is a certifiable scientific practice to grow plants too. You cannot find any info on this shit because there is no science to back it up. It is a fucking superstition.


Yep. 

But IF fin believes that plants feel pain, they why would he torture them so much? Why would he inflict so much pain upon them over and over again?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_perception_(paranormal)


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Yep.
> 
> But IF fin believes that plants feel pain, they why would he torture them so much? Why would he inflict so much pain upon them over and over again?


Because Pain is gain, even in the plant world.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

What doesn't kill them, makes them stronger. (So as long as you make sure not to kill them)


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2013)

who wants to buy fins dime bag when he harvests so a new smoker doesnt get discouraged when he tries to smoke it


----------



## Totoe (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Plants respond to outside stimuli. Look up "Plant reaction to lie detector test". Why do you guys come in here with your ignorant guns blazing, read a little before posting here.


They react to stimuli yes but not in the same way humans do. Plant reactions are very basic, "this is good I get to keep living, things seem to be getting shitty I may die soon" thats about it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Totoe said:


> They react to stimuli yes but not in the same way humans do. Plant reactions are very basic, "this is good I get to keep living, things seem to be getting shitty I may die soon" thats about it.


That's "About it", you are letting yourself pretend that there is nothing more, while at the same moment you hint at the "something more".


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

I am testing it on a plant to see what happens.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I am testing it on a plant to see what happens.


It's more like you're doing nasty shit to a plant to see if it will die. Your methodology is lacking.


----------



## Chronikool (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Since I'm sharing techniques now... Might as well tell ya'll, I'm thinking about maybe seeing how food coloring effects plants, just on 1 or 2 though. So they might be "dying their hair" lol


So is this a stressing technique? 

The only way that will stress a plant is if it finds out the colour used is not in street fashion....

I am yet to have my mind 'freaked' by your 2 mentioned techniques fin, however i am a man of patience and i know i wont be disappointed in entertainment value...


----------



## Totoe (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's "About it", you are letting yourself pretend that there is nothing more, while at the same moment you hint at the "something more".


No I do not, I used a colloquilism to express "that is all folks."


----------



## Totoe (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you looked into feeding with salt Fin? I hear it does a great job of stressing the plants...


----------



## Totoe (Feb 11, 2013)

When you get done jacking it your sister, you should put the ejaculate into the plant water and feed it to the plants. They would love the protein.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Chronikool said:


> So is this a stressing technique?


Not sure... I'd have to find out more about food coloring, as well as what happens to plants ability to absorb light when they are purple instead of green. I don't mean it to be a stress technique though, I just want to see what happens. And when I stab my plants tons of ya'll are going to freak out, that was only ONE of the "shocking" things I am going to do to my plants, for the other shocking one you will have to wait till like 2 weeks before flower... But I'll give you a hint, here it is... I think when people say "talking/singing to your plants helps them grow", it is like a game of "telephone" and was misconstrued into the word "singing", then evolved simply to "talking", I think that that method has NOTHING to do with human speech though... There's the hint


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Totoe said:


> No I do not, I used a colloquilism to express "that is all folks."


"About" changes the sentence completely. If you would have just said "And that's it" you would be right, but you said "And that's _about_ it"


----------



## Totoe (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol ok Fin, sure. It's not an aspect of a regional dialect or anything. I will admit that words are only as true as the meanings one ascribes to them. Therefore since you are sure I am backhandedly implying plants could possibly have feelings go for it. I guess they could, they could even have tiny little cellular level brains and not a series of automatic responses to environmental conditions. On a more serious note, have you spunked on those plants yet?


----------



## Chronikool (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> that was only ONE of the "shocking" things I am going to do to my plants, for the other shocking one you will have to wait till like 2 weeks before flower...


I thought you are in flower now....wait...dont tell me.....you got a time machine!

YOU THE FUCKEN MAN FIN!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Totoe said:


> they could even have tiny little cellular level brains


They are called "Nuclei"


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Chronikool said:


> I thought you are in flower now....wait...dont tell me.....you got a time machine!
> 
> YOU THE FUCKEN MAN FIN!


Before Harvest. Typo.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dont mean to interrupt this intellectual dialogue but when I watched the new update I felt like I was going to vomit, motion sickness I reckon from Fins shaky hand.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I had an Idea an I can't find any information online about it, so I have to reveal to RIU what one of my stress plans is, so that I can ask you guys what you think (And now is another one of those opportunities to give me advice I will listen to, just like when I asked about 1000w HPS and it's necessary distance from the plants) So... Apparently the Burmese and Mexicans have tricks where they pierce the stalk of the plant about 2-3 weeks before harvest (not uncommon in America in the 60's, old "hippies" would stick a nail in the stalk, but the thing that was different than what we used to do here in America is...), when the wound was open on the plant, the Burmese would insert opium... In Mexico they pierce the stalk with Acote Pine to give the buds a "Piney Flavor"... Now, my initial plan with piercing the stalk is STRESS. The plant will think it is in harsher conditions, so it will go into flower harder and faster. But what if I were to put some MXE (legal to buy and use for things like this) in the wound of a plant? (1) I'm pretty sure it would take some pain away from the plant (2) May do something similar to whatever the opium in the Burmese plants did, not sure what it does though... So what do ya'll think? If I try it I will only try one plant, so we can see what happens.


Another idea. What if I pierced and added a Cannabinoid, like 5F-AKB48... Do you think it would have any effect?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> Don&#8217;t mean to interrupt this intellectual dialogue but when I watched the new update I felt like I was going to vomit, motion sickness I reckon from Fin&#8217;s shaky hand.


you just reminded me to post today's update. NEW UPDATE!!!  [video=youtube;zO_R03-ZDns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO_R03-ZDns[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2013)

wow man lookin good...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;QhMYBjdHPeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhMYBjdHPeU[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Feb 11, 2013)

They barely hit veg dude, should have waited another week at least... Your going to have 2 ft rinky dink plants if that!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 11, 2013)

I like how you said it smells like bud in the room now, after one dark cycle... You amuse me hard!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 11, 2013)

Gotta love your spirit and determination, I must give you credit for that!


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I like how you said it smells like bud in the room now, after one dark cycle... You amuse me hard!



sorry kids, But I laughed when he said that in the vid as well. 

Smelling like bud...... you kids and your crack.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_perception_(paranormal)


These statements were found on that page you posted:



> *Plant perception* or *biocommunication* is the idea that plants are sentient, that they respond to humans in a manner that amounts to ESP and that they experience pain and fear. The theory is dismissed by scientists because plants lack a nervous system.





> Recent research has shown that plants can respond to electrical impulses, but their lack of a central nervous system and nociceptive A delta fibers implies that plants have no feeling of pain





> The television show MythBusters performed an experiment to verify or disprove the concept......The show concluded that the theory was not true.[


It's like...you post a bunch of bullshit, but then you post information that directly contradicts everything you say. I mean most of the stuff you believe isn't backed up by any facts, and with a simple google search you will realize how full of shit you actually are.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I like how you said it smells like bud in the room now, after one dark cycle... You amuse me hard!


It does smell like bud.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 11, 2013)

Spittn4cash said:


> These statements were found on that page you posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only post half the stuff. That page showed both sides of the argument. I'm sorry for educating you


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes pay no attention to the tests and recent research using science that disproves this theory. Instead focus on the tests performed over a hundred years ago. Things like watching cabbage convulse when being boiled lol. Fin thinks his plants communicate with him so let him believe what he wants about his plants feeling pain.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Yes pay no attention to the tests and recent research using science that disproves this theory. Instead focus on the tests performed over a hundred years ago. Things like watching cabbage convulse when being boiled lol. Fin thinks his plants communicate with him so let him believe what he wants about his plants feeling pain.


He believes they feel pain and wants to stab them with a spike.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 11, 2013)

Ya he believes in a lot of nonsense but that's what makes him interesting.. If he wasn't weird nobody would pay him any attention.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 11, 2013)

Weird? I can think of a better word to describe him!


----------



## majek (Feb 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Weird? I can think of a better word to describe him!


Uneducated.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

This whole thread...


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It does smell like bud.


no it dont u fukn retard u got like fifteen leaves total... it dont even smell like grass in there.......... its probably left over food in your nasty beard.........u look like a fukn homeless junkie

how are those hundreds of people gonna rep u if u dont grow enough to roll a joint


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Ya he believes in a lot of nonsense but that's what makes him interesting.. If he wasn't weird nobody would pay him any attention.


True. This thread is incredibly entertaining... especially after a bowl.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 12, 2013)

Geeze woody!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Ya he believes in a lot of nonsense but that's what makes him interesting.. If he wasn't weird nobody would pay him any attention.


And if ya'll weren't talking about me all the time, no one would pay YOU any attention


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> no it dont u fukn retard


Oh, so are you in here smelling my closet? Because it smells good    It smells like weed.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh, so are you in here smelling my closet? Because it smells good    It smells like weed.


try washing your face


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Geeze woody!


its all true


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> try washing your face


 If it was my face, why would it only smell like weed when the closet door is open   And why would I want my face to not smell like weed?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> its all true


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


>


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


>


     Why aren't you laughing? Feelin stoopid?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If it was my face, why would it only smell like weed when the closet door is open   And why would I want my face to not smell like weed?


u dont have enough in there to smell like anything maybe u caught the smallest wiff but dont think your growing pot.........your whore n yourself out for google thats it..........your a joke


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

Totoe said:


> they could even have tiny little cellular level brains and not a series of automatic responses to environmental conditions.





Finshaggy said:


> They are called "Nuclei"


And I'm guessing you guys were too busy trolling to read these?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u dont have enough in there to smell like anything


This is too hilarious. You aren't in my closet    Why do you think you are right?   Just keep bumping my thread though


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

Umm... stressed plants give off more smell then others.

Also some plants smell in veg more than others. My small 22day plant smells like weed and veggie.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

I had a plant that my cat broke the tap root on, and that plant.. stunk!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

There is my stinky mazar x gws


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Umm... stressed plants give off more smell then others


That's because stressed plants are better  Everyone stresses their plants to make them better, I just happen to be using some extra techniques than the casual grower would.
*If you really wanted to avoid stressing your plants, you'd allow them to reproduce and you would smoke seeded bud!*


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I had a plant that my cat broke the tap root on, and that plant.. stunk!


u think fintard smells the dank dank in his closet of doom???............or u think its his imagination??


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2522111
> 
> There is my stinky mazar x gws


Nice, got a heavy Indica there. I want to grow some straight Indica eventually


----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> *If you really wanted to avoid stressing your plants, you'd allow them to reproduce and you would smoke seeded bud!*



didnt get a response last time, so you had to put in bold huh? little attention whore you are.


----------



## seddan (Feb 12, 2013)

I just went thru about 100 pages of wow. little here little there. last video 56 days old, so small so tiny; why think of trimming?
I do think some people answering in your thread got some real issues like the rest of us. but *Finshaggy*, you suprise me.
if you need someone to talk to you could drop me an pm. this thread have gone bananas.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

seddan said:


> I just went thru about 100 pages of wow. little here little there. last video 56 days old, so small so tiny; why think of trimming?
> I do think some people answering in your thread got some real issues like the rest of us. but *Finshaggy*, you suprise me.
> if you need someone to talk to you could drop me an pm. this thread have gone bananas.


aww how sweet findo found a friend


----------



## seddan (Feb 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> aww how sweet findo found a friend


you are also welcome to send me a pm. maybe your psyciatric needs vacation?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

seddan said:


> you are also welcome to send me a pm. maybe your psyciatric needs vacation?


fintard i think got his pm taken away and i believe u would need like 40 post before yours work..........so thats a no go


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

seddan said:


> you are also welcome to send me a pm. maybe your psyciatric needs vacation?


we could talk here ......what do u wanna know?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

I think he meant to say psychiatrist. As in you are crazy.


----------



## seddan (Feb 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> we could talk here ......what do u wanna know?


Usually get paid. but like i said send me an pm and we pick it up from there. You have been posting alot in this thread, seems you got some issues. maybe your afraid to talk to adults or other people for that matter about whats eating you. i´d could be the first step crossing this crucial line.



Flaming Pie said:


> I think he meant to say psychiatrist. As in you are crazy.


yes. thanks. nobody said anything about crazy, you cant assume that.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think he meant to say psychiatrist. As in you are crazy.


ya i figured........but im not crazy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ya i figured........but im not crazy


yah we know lol

everyone here is either a troll, random walk in, or joker


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

dangledo said:


> didnt get a response last time, so you had to put in bold huh? little attention whore you are.


??? I never said it before. It's my sig


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

seddan said:


> I just went thru about 100 pages of wow. little here little there. last video 56 days old, so small so tiny; why think of trimming?
> I do think some people answering in your thread got some real issues like the rest of us. but *Finshaggy*, you suprise me.
> if you need someone to talk to you could drop me an pm. this thread have gone bananas.


 I don't have PMs


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 12, 2013)

i saw the powerade bottle on the first vid in this thread. made me laugh a bit... i use em too. im a poor sob w/o much money so i do what i can. i can feel ya on that one finshaggy. 

wish ya luck, i dont even know what the heck you have going atm because of all the crazyness. its not fun reading thru tons of pages of stupid crap from people just on yur case or going back and forth with each other.

i also noticed your on another forum(not a weed one either), you must be on the computer alot!

so why did u choose to start those seeds all in one container? just to save $$? and was it hot in there? i noticed the lights were set up kinda strange imo. 

either way good luck, you dont have to have tons of $ to grow a little bit of decent stuff. u ever try to find a good spot outdoor? that could really help u keep bud around w/o spending $$ on it really. just a thought.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not the one against stress, you are  Dumb ass  I can't believe how easy you are to do this to


im not against all stress ............ i top my plants.... i push em in the dixie cups ........cut clones.........that kind of stuff the normal........what im against is u..... i dont like u ...... i think youre garbage


----------



## seddan (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't have PMs


well nevertheless. you seems strong to me battling all this bs.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

seddan said:


> well nevertheless. you seems strong to me battling all this bs.[/QUOTE
> 
> its from being locked up 15 of his 17 years on earth


----------



## seddan (Feb 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> seddan said:
> 
> 
> > well nevertheless. you seems strong to me battling all this bs.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

seddan said:


> woody333333 said:
> 
> 
> > well. some gets stronger. others be jailbait.
> ...


----------



## seddan (Feb 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> seddan said:
> 
> 
> > findo got fukd in the ear..............i dont work
> ...


----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If you _really_ wanted to avoid stressing your plants, you'd allow them to
> reproduce and you would smoke seeded bud!





Finshaggy said:


> That's because stressed plants are better  Everyone stresses their plants to make them better, I just happen to be using some extra techniques than the casual grower would.
> *If you really wanted to avoid stressing your plants, you'd allow them to reproduce and you would smoke seeded bud!*





dangledo said:


> didnt get a response last time, so you had to put in bold huh? little attention whore you are.





Finshaggy said:


> ??? I never said it before. It's my sig


are you that stupid you cant remember yesterday?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

seddan said:


> woody333333 said:
> 
> 
> > well friend. i know from a life of experience things almost never are what they tend to be. my top of the pop guess is you had a rough time growing up. some people might need help to regain its original strenght. This thread is yours to shine in, your compensation to say things to people you never dared to give a wrong eye? how did it go in school, did you feel neglected by the teachers? do you have something to furfill your days with, school, job, some hobbys? speak the truth son and it shall be revealed. about the offering wich was made earlier from me about if you need help, do send an pm.
> ...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> 1)wish ya luck, i dont even know what the heck you have going atm because of all the crazyness. its not fun reading thru tons of pages of stupid crap from people just on yur case or going back and forth with each other.
> 
> 2)so why did u choose to start those seeds all in one container? just to save $$? and was it hot in there? i noticed the lights were set up kinda strange imo.
> 
> 3)either way good luck, you dont have to have tons of $ to grow a little bit of decent stuff. u ever try to find a good spot outdoor? that could really help u keep bud around w/o spending $$ on it really. just a thought.


1) It will be better when I am closer to harvest, and when I make hash. Right now is just the "Troll Fanfare" or whatever you would call that. When I start doing shit it will be a lot more, and a lot better stuff  As well as rally stuff  (2) Not "to save money", because I "didn't have enough money". (3) I have been moving a lot, and I am in Colorado now (snowing now). Outdoor hasn't been as option in like 3 years. But maybe this year...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

dangledo said:


> are you that stupid you cant remember yesterday?


More like stoned  (x100)


----------



## chewberto (Feb 12, 2013)

It must smell like dank dank after two nights!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

failspammy, go ahead with the food coloring experiment.

if you had paid any attention or done any research, you would know that it has already been tried by FDD and makes the bud whatever color you want, but it also makes it smoke like absolute crap (not that you would know the difference).

i'm sure you'll have "hundreds of people repping you" after you smoke them out with "dank dank" that snaps, crackles, and pops worse than the rice krispies you started those poor little shitty plants in.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice finish buck! Bahahahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

and as far as piercing stems goes...

_*tut tut ! ya fecker !*_


----------



## chewberto (Feb 12, 2013)

I saw you started a thread about the white man Thin mint? Why did April shut it down so fast, didn't seem offensive? Did I miss something....


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I saw you started a thread about the white man Thin mint? Why did April shut it down so fast, didn't seem offensive? Did I miss something....


if he posts in toke and talk, it pretty much automatically gets shut down.

that's how much failspammy is appreciated here on rollitup.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 12, 2013)

i looked at his threads one time .............about half are closed


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's because stressed plants are better  Everyone stresses their plants to make them better, I just happen to be using some extra techniques than the casual grower would.
> *If you really wanted to avoid stressing your plants, you'd allow them to reproduce and you would smoke seeded bud!*


finshaggy i gotta tell you, im not seeing anything even remotely near your garden that proves stressed plants are better, over 50 days old holy fuck... go put your moms mulch back


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

seddan said:


> well nevertheless. you seems strong to me battling all this bs.


who is this person? lmao yeah hes real stong, letting people post his mom and sis all over the place.. hes a little punk that knows jack shit about growing, the only knowledge this dude got was pulled right from the big book of bullshit... nothing proves anything he said, i mean fuck, look at his weed lmao.. 56 days almost 2 months and not not a god damn hair, the greenest part of his grow is i think i seen a blade ofgrass in one of the last buckets on the right


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> if he posts in toke and talk, it pretty much automatically gets shut down.
> 
> that's how much failspammy is appreciated here on rollitup.


we need kaendar back lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

kaendar was better at growing than failspammy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

DANK DANK 



fdd2blk said:


> ok, i just smoked that blue bud. NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i dumped it out. it was black and tarry and tasted like CA CA. don't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/10320-food-coloring-experiment.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> failspammy, go ahead with the food coloring experiment.
> 
> if you had paid any attention or done any research, you would know that it has already been tried by FDD and makes the bud whatever color you want, but it also makes it smoke like absolute crap (not that you would know the difference).
> 
> i'm sure you'll have "hundreds of people repping you" after you smoke them out with "dank dank" that snaps, crackles, and pops worse than the rice krispies you started those poor little shitty plants in.


I'm only doing it to one small plant, and I never said that that had never ben done


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I saw you started a thread about the white man Thin mint? Why did April shut it down so fast, didn't seem offensive? Did I miss something....


Because of trolls.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i looked at his threads one time .............about half are closed


 More like 5%-ish


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

dangledo said:


> the fucktard even used his own quote in his sig.... x100


It's not my quote  I got it from another website


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> failspammy, go ahead with the food coloring experiment.
> 
> if you had paid any attention or done any research, you would know that it has already been tried by FDD and makes the bud whatever color you want, but it also makes it smoke like absolute crap (not that you would know the difference).
> 
> i'm sure you'll have "hundreds of people repping you" after you smoke them out with "dank dank" that snaps, crackles, and pops worse than the rice krispies you started those poor little shitty plants in.


Yeah I had seen that thread. 

I would like Figgy to post a video of himself cutting up the weed he grows and smoking it. I want to see his face as he chokes.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> finshaggy i gotta tell you, im not seeing anything even remotely near your garden that proves stressed plants are better, over 50 days old holy fuck... go put your moms mulch back


You're the same guy that wanted to fight before I went to Florida, then pussed the fuck out and didn't give me a date or place, so you can STFU


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah I had seen that thread.
> 
> I would like Figgy to post a video of himself cutting up the weed he grows and smoking it. I want to see his face as he chokes.


There will be plenty of videos of me smoking my weed


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm only doing it to one small plant, and I never said that that had never ben done


"one small plant" = 16% of your harvest 

it has been done many times before, and it is always crappy. but you don't seem like the type to be slowed down by empirical evidence or smoking crappy schwag (see this grow).

so go ahead and do it. reduce your "dank dank" (LOL!) down to (dank x 1.66).


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're the same guy that wanted to fight before I went to Florida, then pussed the fuck out and didn't give me a date or place, so you can STFU


lmao. come on shaggy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

Wouldn't it be dank x .84 ? If he loses 16% of harvest?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're the same guy that wanted to fight before I went to Florida, then pussed the fuck out and didn't give me a date or place, so you can STFU


youre not a fighter, mr ive been to juvi many time, did you poke up some poor 10 year old with a crayon.. lol but would like your mom and sis to tag team me if thats possible


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wouldn't it be dank x .84 ? If he loses 16% of harvest?


not so.

most people grow dank, but spammy is working on "dank dank", which can be mathematically expressed as "dank x 2 = dank dank".

so if he loses 1/6 of his harvest, he will be left with (5/6)(2/1) = 10/6 units of dank, which can be mathematically expressed as "dank x 1.6666666".


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am not a fighter, but I have definitely scared some people and made them step down from fighting me.

I think it's my "Really bitch?" face. Eyes are scary apparentl.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not so.
> 
> most people grow dank, but spammy is working on "dank dank", which can be mathematically expressed as "dank x 2 = dank dank".
> 
> so if he loses 1/6 of his harvest, he will be left with (5/6)(2/1) = 10/6 units of dank, which can be mathematically expressed as "dank x 1.6666666".


you guys are crazy.. gotta actually grow weed to harvest it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not so.
> 
> most people grow dank, but spammy is working on "dank dank", which can be mathematically expressed as "dank x 2 = dank dank".
> 
> so if he loses 1/6 of his harvest, he will be left with (5/6)(2/1) = 10/6 units of dank, which can be mathematically expressed as "dank x 1.6666666".


ok.. so dank dank is dank x 2.... (reading and working it out) I hate fractions. Ok yeah you are right. I was calculating the dank wrong.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> kaendar was better at growing than failspammy.


View attachment 2522518View attachment 2522519


Damn you are right. Definitely more leaf going on there.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> lmao. come on shaggy


Yeah, now that I'm in Colorado again.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, now that I'm in Colorado again.


lol... so wait wait, youre in a 100% legal state right now and your plants look like that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> lol... so wait wait, youre in a 100% legal state right now and your plants look like that?


north koreans grow danker weed than that. iranians probably do too.

hell, i bet the iraqis grow better indoor weed than that, and they only get 4 hours of electricity a day.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

i really hope youre telling all your buddies to come here to check your journal to


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> lol... so wait wait, youre in a 100% legal state right now and your plants look like that?


It's a stress grow, they are supposed to look shitty for now. That's how they will be so good. You just don't understand  Just wait till I make hash


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i really hope youre telling all your buddies to come here to check your journal to


buddies?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's a stress grow, they are supposed to look shitty for now. That's how they will be so good. You just don't understand  Just wait till I make hash


lol just dont go trying to sell it on craigslist again buddy...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i really hope youre telling all your buddies to come here to check your journal to


Yup. Tellin people all over Facebook. They think it's funny that so many peole stalk my shit. Buck even made a fake Facebook account with my name and ppromoted me on facebook in a weird way. But in this new troll era of the internet, weird shit happens. Why don't you go make a meme of me


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

Ermegerd! Ermserperpulr!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> lol just dont go trying to sell it on craigslist again buddy...


I was in Cali when that post was up. Buck proved it with pictures of my sisters ass on the beach.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yup. Tellin people all over Facebook. They think it's funny that so many peole stalk my shit. Buck even made a fake Facebook account with my name and ppromoted me on facebook in a weird way. But in this new troll era of the internet, weird shit happens. Why don't you go make a meme of me


you are one weird kid shaggy


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> they are supposed to look *shitty* for now. That's how they will be *so good*.


war is peace.

freedom is slavery.

ignorance is strength.

straw is hay.

up is down.

cats are dogs.

men are women.

donkeys are horses.

black is white.

dank is schwag.

friction is efficiency.

hate is love.

failspammy is win.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> buddies?


remember that pic with his friend.. shaggy got buddies.. they touch tongues and play weird pony games


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> war is peace.
> 
> freedom is slavery.
> 
> ...


Struggle is rewarding.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They think it's funny that so many peole stalk my shit.


^^^^^^^^^vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


srh88 said:


> remember that pic with his friend.. shaggy got buddies.. they touch tongues and play weird pony games


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I was in Cali when that post was up. Buck proved it with pictures of my sisters ass on the beach.


more lies from failspammy here. just like when he tried to impress us by lying about his job at a mall cart.

the ad on craigslist was up the entire time you claimed to be gone, and the ad invited people to come over so you could teach them to make that dank dank hash. kinda hard to do that when you're not there, spammy.

and that lie conflicted with the other lie when you said that you smoked it all before you could sell any.

why you gotta lie so often, spammy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Struggle is rewarding.


struggle is easy.

futility is rewarding.

there ya go, you can't even 1984 your own damn thread correctly, spammy.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> ^^^^^^^^^vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


stalked or.. just a whole thread blasted towards you and your sister


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> more lies from failspammy here


 Go ahead and find the thread with the hash pics. I even posted videos of Cali in that thread to prove it.  you guys are dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> remember that pic with his friend.. shaggy got buddies.. they touch tongues and play weird pony games


i wonder how long before we get a spammy vid about him and his buddies touching each other's buttholes out of curiosity.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> stalked


Stalked.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> out of curiosity.


 Sounds like you have some weird fantasies about my ass


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Sounds like you have some weird fantasies about my ass


you've left nothing to the imagination with regards to your ass, as you spam every thought that hurtles forth from your ass for all of us to see.

i was just following the tongue and pony play that you and your friends do to its logical conclusion.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you've left nothing to the imagination with regards to your ass, as you spam every thought that hurtles forth from your ass for all of us to see.
> 
> i was just following the tongue and pony play that you and your friends do to its logical conclusion.


 I don't do "tongue and pony play", those brony videos were like anthropological documentaries about hipster subculture. I was jus there because found that place on Craigslist, and whenever I found out they were that weird (which was after moving in, and I only lived there for 1 month) I wanted to video tape it. Post the video


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

werent you playing?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't do "tongue and pony play", those brony videos were like anthropological documentaries about hipster subculture. I was jus there because found that place on Craigslist, and whenever I found out they were that weird (which was after moving in, and I only lived there for 1 month) I wanted to video tape it. Post the video


Someone give me the link NOW.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't do "tongue and pony play", those brony videos were like anthropological documentaries about hipster subculture. I was jus there because found that place on Craigslist, and whenever I found out they were that weird (which was after moving in, and I only lived there for 1 month) I wanted to video tape it. Post the video


you sound awfully defensive about your tongue and pony play, spammy.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I was in Cali when that post was up. Buck proved it with pictures of my sisters ass on the beach.


Respam that pic plz.


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Umm... stressed plants give off more smell then others.
> 
> Also some plants smell in veg more than others. My small 22day plant smells like weed and veggie.




He said he smelled bud, Not his plant. If he said "I smell my plants odors" or something like that, That would be a different story. 
But he said he could smell the bud...

of plants just put into flower...


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 12, 2013)

This grow isn't adding up to what I wanted it to be.

There was no Halogen, There isn't even an HPS yet. Just florescent madness still going on.

You're either really bad at planning or really bad at executing your plans. You've talked about this flowering date for 2 weeks and you just stumbled upon the fact that you need chains to use the HPS

You claimed (after I made a comment about it) that you already had the ventilation you needed for the HPS but yet in your last few videos you state that you need to get extra fans/ventilation

Lets see if you can reply to me in a mature fashion without using smileys to back up your lack of justification.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> He said he smelled bud, Not his plant. If he said "I smell my plants odors" or something like that, That would be a different story.
> But he said he could smell the bud...
> 
> of plants just put into flower...


 I didn't say "I can smell the bud" I said "It smells like bud"


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> You're either really bad at planning or really bad at executing your plans. You've talked about this flowering date for 2 weeks and you just stumbled upon the fact that you need chains to use the HPS


It's not a new discovery. It's not my fault you are impatient


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

And I have been talking about this flower date since I started veg. Not 2 weeks.


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I didn't say "I can smell the bud" I said "It smells like bud"



Ohhhhhh thanks for clearing that up..... completely different.

Seriously, You can't reply without using smileys as your backup? 





> *Finshaggy*
> And I have been talking about this flower date since I started veg. Not 2 weeks. ​



were you trying to defend your lack of preparation skills by correcting me that you have known *even longer* the date in which you would need these items? 
And yet still didn't have them ready for your planned way in advance flowering date? Comical. 

I've actually stood up for you a few times and told people to get back on track with this thread and not just fart around making fun of you. But you keep proving over and over again that you are incapable of intelligent conversation and you cannot answer simple questions without using a dunce smiley in a piss poor effort to try and make the other person look stupid. 

It's not even the fact that your grow is puny and pathetic looking that makes people hate on you, It's your cocky ignorance and lack of communication skills on an adult level.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

i also hate him for being a spammer.

but since he now gets banned when he spams, i just want to see this grow play out. i hope the mods allow me to chastise him when he gets shitty results after not following our good advice.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i also hate him for being a spammer.
> 
> but since he now gets banned when he spams, i just want to see this grow play out.


I didn't get banned for spamming. I posted music that my plants listen to (not my videos) and got banned for posting too many videos because you guys reported them all, like a bunch of pussies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I ... got banned for posting too many videos


also known as spamming.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I didn't get banned for spamming. I posted music that my plants listen to (not my videos) and got banned for posting too many videos because you guys reported them all, like a bunch of pussies.


for the record, I didn't report any of them although you/your plants certainly have shitty taste in music.


----------



## stak (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I didn't get banned for spamming. I posted music that my plants listen to (not my videos) and got banned for posting too many videos because you guys reported them all, like a bunch of pussies.


You were temp banned for being a complete douche to Chiceh and the little "rampage" that you went on. They were deleting your spam posts and that led to your little bitch fit but the spamming of your videos and their reporting was not the reason you were temp banned. Cut the bullshit already.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's not my quote  I got it from another website



where did it go failshwaggy? have you ever accepted responsibility for your actions? do continue with failure.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

I thought of a way to explain a "stress grow" in a way ya'll can all understand. Stressing your plants is how to tell them that you want them to grow good weed. When your plants flowers (the ovaries) are deprived of pollen (sperm), they bud out bigger and tastier, trying to get pollinated because they think they are going to die (via 12-12, which represents the solstice and the coming of winter, which stresses your plants out and makes them flower in the first place). The more the plant THINKS it is going to die, the danker it will be, as long as it still has the means to be dank (enough water, proper light & nutrients). But if you stress the plant too hard and mess up to the point of no return (mess up light, watering etc) it will hermie, or die.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

And piercing your plant is proven to increase resin production. Find a study yourself, or watch me prove it here.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 13, 2013)

I dunno who's winning anymore.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 13, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I dunno who's winning anymore.


youre right, he beats himself a lot.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And piercing your plant is proven to increase resin production. Find a study yourself, or watch me prove it here.


back to kindygarden 'spearamints are we?


----------



## Trolling (Feb 13, 2013)

dangledo said:


> youre right, he beats himself a lot.


Not that, people call him a troll, some idiots, I dunno, maybe we need a poll to fully understand. 


It's just when people say they're trolling a troll, both sides are always doing it wrong because you're both just laughing at each other. Even if you're trying to get some kind of point across to each other, it's pointless and futile.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Not that, people call him a troll, some idiots, I dunno, maybe we need a poll to fully understand.
> 
> 
> It's just when people say they're trolling a troll, both sides are always doing it wrong because you're both just laughing at each other. Even if you're trying to get some kind of point across to each other, it's pointless and futile.


im not even trolling, thread gor 500 pages.. i hope some poor noobie dont come in here thinkin this is how you grow


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 13, 2013)

srh88 said:


> im not even trolling, thread gor 500 pages.. i hope some poor noobie dont come in here thinkin this is how you grow


You mean I shouldn't be stressing the fuck out of my plants in attempts to get a bigger/better yield? Well, guess it is back to the drawing board LOL.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 13, 2013)

srh88 said:


> im not even trolling, thread gor 500 pages.. i hope some poor noobie dont come in here thinkin this is how you grow


That actually makes sense but almost 500 pages to rumish thru would be to time consuming I think, I don't grow weed so maybe I just done have that patience, but it seems like whatever this Google thing is, he's banking right now.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 13, 2013)

Trolling said:


> That actually makes sense but almost 500 pages to rumish thru would be to time consuming I think, I don't grow weed so maybe I just done have that patience, but it seems like whatever this Google thing is, he's banking right now.


this is what he wants. i have no problem throwing pennies at a monkey. a sad existence indeed.


----------



## m420p (Feb 13, 2013)

srh88 said:


> im not even trolling, thread gor 500 pages.. i hope some poor noobie dont come in here thinkin this is how you grow


That's why they need to rename this thread, "Handbook for how NOT to grow marijuana"


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I thought of a way to explain a "stress grow" in a way ya'll can all understand. Stressing your plants is how to tell them that you want them to grow good weed. When your plants flowers (the ovaries) are deprived of pollen (sperm), they bud out bigger and tastier, trying to get pollinated because they think they are going to die (via 12-12, which represents the solstice and the coming of winter, which stresses your plants out and makes them flower in the first place). The more the plant THINKS it is going to die, the danker it will be, as long as it still has the means to be dank (enough water, proper light & nutrients). But if you stress the plant too hard and mess up to the point of no return (mess up light, watering etc) it will hermie, or die.


spammy, you don't even know where to hang a light. any "lessons" you want to dispense are not wanted by anyone.

this explanation you gave is fucked up in so many ways, where do you want me to start?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And piercing your plant is proven to increase resin production. Find a study yourself, or watch me prove it here.


not how it works, spammy.

the burden of proof is on the person who makes the claim, so it is your job to cite your claim. which you can't.

you don't even know where to hang a fucking light. keep your misinformation to yourself and let us watch you fail.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 13, 2013)

please get that 1000 in there asap.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not how it works, spammy.
> 
> the burden of proof is on the person who makes the claim, so it is your job to cite your claim. which you can't.


You think Shaggy knows anything about burden of proof? Oh wait he's going to prove it to us with his shitty YouTube videos, not any REAL proof. He will have his friend smoke it on video, and tell us how dank dank it is. But we all know that isn't a legit form of proof.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh wait, I forget. This grow is for the hash, not the herb. Derp.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Oh wait, I forget. This grow is for the hash, not the herb. Derp.


which is the funny part. you can make good hash from crappy trimming leftovers. top cola, sinsemilla bud is a much tougher beast.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2013)

m420p said:


> That's why they need to rename this thread, "Handbook for how NOT to grow marijuana"


this thread should be stickied in the marijuana plant problems section


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey figgy, remember when I said my plants were gonna outpace yours?

21-22days old



Flowering next week. Let the games begin!


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 13, 2013)

hey fintard............. u could probably go to watever farm store u have there get some chains and hooks for bout 8 or 10 bucks


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 13, 2013)

maybe not hooks maybe clip things............. i dunno what theyre called


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey figgy, remember when I said my plants were gonna outpace yours?
> 
> 21-22days old
> 
> ...


Winning a grow competition against this kid is like taking 1st place in the special olympics. No offense to all the special people in the world.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Winning a grow competition against this kid is like taking 1st place in the special olympics. No offense to all the special people in the world.


I like being special. ha

Just fun to poke at him. also show off my plant. It is my baby.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like being special. ha
> 
> Just fun to poke at him. also show off my plant. It is my baby.


i started some about the same time...........yours might look a little better than mine


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i started some about the same time...........yours might look a little better than mine


It is my third plant. My first plant stretched ( I think because I had the light too far away). This one is short and stout, genetics and individual attention.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I thought of a way to explain a "stress grow" in a way ya'll can all understand. Stressing your plants is how to tell them that you want them to grow good weed. When your plants flowers (the ovaries) are deprived of pollen (sperm), they bud out bigger and tastier, trying to get pollinated because they think they are going to die (via 12-12, which represents the solstice and the coming of winter, which stresses your plants out and makes them flower in the first place). The more the plant THINKS it is going to die, the danker it will be, as long as it still has the means to be dank (enough water, proper light & nutrients). But if you stress the plant too hard and mess up to the point of no return (mess up light, watering etc) it will hermie, or die.


Finshaggy, It sounds like you're trying to make them grow balls. I'm pretty sure you will accomplish that goal en masse with this grow. 

I have a Mandarin tree that I abused last year. Lack of water, no fertilizer, didn't cover it during a few frosts. Anyway, it was pretty stressed the fuck out throughout the year. It produced one shitty Mandarin orange last year. If it had lived in a non-stressed, well cared for environment, it would have produced a bunch of Mandarins like the year before. 

Everyone understands what you're trying to do. But because you couldn't be bothered to have a control, any conclusions you draw will be invalid.


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 13, 2013)

How hilarious would it be if all the plants ended up male... 

not likely but man would it be funny.


----------



## Totoe (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They are called "Nuclei"


I am not sure nuclei can be considered a brain in the cognitive sense but whatever.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> You mean I shouldn't be stressing the fuck out of my plants in attempts to get a bigger/better yield? Well, guess it is back to the drawing board LOL.


Look up "Super Cropping", that is stress to increase yield (and quality). And climate stress (via heat or dry air) will cause higher trich production. You guys are being stupid by brushing this shit off. That is just TWO things that you guys are making sure this noob will never know  It's like you guys are trolling because you're afraid people might actually see this shit and figure it out for themselves too.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> How hilarious would it be if all the plants ended up male...
> 
> not likely but man would it be funny.


I've never even seen a male, so I doubt it. I think Shiva understands what I am doing, since the stress is not something it has to feel like it will actually die from. If anything these plants will understand what I am telling them and all be female. But I kinda in the back of my mind want some males or a few hermies, I like growing from seed, but I don't want to buy seeds yet.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

Totoe said:


> I am not sure nuclei can be considered a brain in the cognitive sense but whatever.


No, but it would be considered a cellular brain, which is what you were saying was "possible" and I am proving is "fact".


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've never even seen a male, so I doubt it. I think Shiva understands what I am doing, since the stress is not something it has to feel like it will actually die from. If anything these plants will understand what I am telling them and all be female. But I kinda in the back of my mind want some males or a few hermies, I like growing from seed, but I don't want to buy seeds yet.



I have never seen a male either now that I think about it. My first time growing (5 years ago) I planted 10 regular Nirvana big bud seeds and they all ended up female. 

I use to do the banana religion, Put ripening bananas in with your seedlings for the first few weeks of life and the bananas releas[FONT=Tahoma, Trebuchet MS, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]e Ethylene gasses which have been shown to encourage plants to grow female.

I have no idea if this is true or not, It could have just been luck that I ended up with all females. But 10 out of 10 made me have some faith in it. 


[/FONT]


----------



## dbkick (Feb 13, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> I have never seen a male either now that I think about it. My first time growing (5 years ago) I planted 10 regular Nirvana big bud seeds and they all ended up female.
> 
> I use to do the banana religion, Put ripening bananas in with your seedlings for the first few weeks of life and the bananas release Ethylene gasses which have been shown to encourage plants to grow female.
> 
> I have no idea if this is true or not, It could have just been luck that I ended up with all females. But 10 out of 10 made me have some faith in it.


I was just reading something about the banana peels along with no stress the 3rd and 4th week of veg for a higher female to male ratio.


----------



## Totoe (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, but it would be considered a cellular brain, which is what you were saying was "possible" and I am proving is "fact".


Actually it is an analogy not a fact. The nuclei contains the genetic code information such as RNA, it does not cognitively carry out functions such as a brain in the understanding of what makes a mind, rather the nuclei serves as a repository for genetic information needed for reproductive purposes.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 13, 2013)

err it was green bananas, we all know the peel is good for nothing but smoking don't we finshaggy?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

Totoe said:


> Actually it is an analogy not a fact. The nuclei contains the genetic code information such as RNA, it does not cognitively carry out functions such as a brain in the understanding of what makes a mind, rather the nuclei serves as a repository for genetic information needed for reproductive purposes.


You can't really prove or disprove if it does it cognitively, but it does tell the other parts of the cell what to do, via the DNA code and the fact that the cell has to do things for survival of itself. So it is the thing that would "know how" to respond to something like pain.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> I have never seen a male either now that I think about it. My first time growing (5 years ago) I planted 10 regular Nirvana big bud seeds and they all ended up female.
> 
> I use to do the banana religion, Put ripening bananas in with your seedlings for the first few weeks of life and the bananas release Ethylene gasses which have been shown to encourage plants to grow female.
> 
> I have no idea if this is true or not, It could have just been luck that I ended up with all females. But 10 out of 10 made me have some faith in it.





dbkick said:


> I was just reading something about the banana peels along with no stress the 3rd and 4th week of veg for a higher female to male ratio.


I'll try that in the next grow.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> But because you couldn't be bothered to have a control, any conclusions you draw will be invalid.


You know that I have grown before and will grow again right?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

And it's not that I "couldn't be bothered to have a control" but I do see that you "couldn't be bothered to read" when I told you this shit before. First off, in Pueblo you have to sign over your plant count to a dispensary to buy clones, if I sign over my plant count, I can't grow.  So the only way I can get clones is if I can get them from another grower and I don't know anyone with extra clones. 2nd clones are $20 ea at dispensaries, so if you want to send me 120$ I might "be bothered" to have a control, but other than that, it's not happening this time, sorry.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Fin your missing the point of a control lol.. A control would be to grow a mother and pick clones from her. Half you would fuck up like you are and half you would try to grow in optimal conditions. The point would be to grow two identical plants differently. Buying clones wouldnt have meant anything.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Finshaggy, It sounds like you're trying to make them grow balls. I'm pretty sure you will accomplish that goal en masse with this grow.
> 
> I have a Mandarin tree that I abused last year. Lack of water, no fertilizer, didn't cover it during a few frosts. Anyway, it was pretty stressed the fuck out throughout the year. It produced one shitty Mandarin orange last year. If it had lived in a non-stressed, well cared for environment, it would have produced a bunch of Mandarins like the year before.
> 
> Everyone understands what you're trying to do. But because you couldn't be bothered to have a control, any conclusions you draw will be invalid.


I bet it was the dankest Mandarin you've ever eaten though.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You know that I have grown before and will grow again right?


u should post that one pic of your frosty single dank


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Fin your missing the point of a control lol.. A control would be to grow a mother and pick clones from her..


You are missing my entire timeframe. My only way to possibly have a control is to have gotten clones at some point, which I still may do if I find a way.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u should post that one pic of your frosty single dank


Ask Buck to.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ask Buck to.


i think u can bump your own thread this time


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i think u can bump your own thread this time


But why would I do that, when you are doing such a good job of it when I'm not here  Don't fix what's not broke


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> But why would I do that, when you are doing such a good job of it when I'm not here  Don't fix what's not broke


come on man dont hold out on me..........i just want to remember how awesome your single dank was


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You missed the post where I said there are 6 more plants that you haven't seen yet. That's the control  , please read before posting from now on  THanks


Where is this control group?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 1) It will be better when I am closer to harvest, and when I make hash. Right now is just the "Troll Fanfare" or whatever you would call that. When I start doing shit it will be a lot more, and a lot better stuff  As well as rally stuff  (2) Not "to save money", because I "didn't have enough money". (3) I have been moving a lot, and I am in Colorado now (snowing now). Outdoor hasn't been as option in like 3 years. But maybe this year...


yes moving around would make outdoor growing difficult. sry to hear that. hope its cool where u are now. it honestly should be snowing here in MI too, hah.
are you just using "bagseed" atm? its how i got started... helped teach me a thing or two before i shell any of my hard earned $$ towards genetics. id still be relying on bagseeds if i didnt end up with so many hermies indoor from them. i still try to use them outdoor tho, ive never had any hermies outdoor so far. thank goodness.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 13, 2013)

ok guess i will go back a few thousand pages and find it


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You are missing my entire timeframe. My only way to possibly have a control is to have gotten clones at some point, which I still may do if I find a way.


Even if you buy clones at some point, it will mean nothing in regards to your experiments on your current plants. The only way you can draw any valid conclusion is to grow identical plants, not similar plants, or just another plant, but identical plants. Grow some in an optimal accepted growing method. Grow the others with your weird "stress techniques." Then compare the results. 

You could have grown a mother and taken some clones already in your time frame. Piss poor planning makes your experiments meaningless.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I blame you, I don't care what you say. You're publicly and willingly openly a snitch on my threads  YOU snitched on my videos all the time, and now I may be taking my growing business elsewhere.


i found this.................nobody is stopping u


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

He has 6 control plants already. Unless he was just lying..


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 13, 2013)

dbkick said:


> I was just reading something about the banana peels along with no stress the 3rd and 4th week of veg for a higher female to male ratio.





FlightSchool said:


> I have never seen a male either now that I think about it. My first time growing (5 years ago) I planted 10 regular Nirvana big bud seeds and they all ended up female.
> 
> I use to do the banana religion, Put ripening bananas in with your seedlings for the first few weeks of life and the bananas release Ethylene gasses which have been shown to encourage plants to grow female.
> 
> I have no idea if this is true or not, It could have just been luck that I ended up with all females. But 10 out of 10 made me have some faith in it.





wow i never knew this... for some reason i get SO many more males than females outta reg seeds. ugh... ive gone thru 7 nirvana papaya's w.o a single female. went thru about 4 afghan seeds back in 2004 from nirvana no females. got one female BB x NL. only damn reg seed ive ever had go female come to think of it. i have a couple psycho killers from the breeders boutique that im hoping are female, we shall see if i finally make it past one female.


----------



## Totoe (Feb 13, 2013)

Also clones themselves would make a shitty control group. The best way to structure this for a study would be to take a single mother plant and make atleast twenty clones from it. Then make ten clones the experimental group, and ten more clones the control group. This would control for genetic variation. I mean, if hes growing FinShaggy buttbomb indica and uses a control group of kali mist clones, the genetic variation alone would include so many variables that the experiment would be shit science.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 13, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> He has 6 control plants already. Unless he was just lying..


LOL.

In his first video, he was talking about his plants, saying something like, "That one looks like an indica, the rest of them look like sativas or hybrids. That one's got some fat round leaves."

Even IF this mysterious control group exists, it would be a very shitty control since he's got some mixed bag genetics going on.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 13, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> wow i never knew this... for some reason i get SO many more males than females outta reg seeds. ugh... ive gone thru 7 nirvana papaya's w.o a single female. went thru about 4 afghan seeds back in 2004 from nirvana no females. got one female BB x NL. only damn reg seed ive ever had go female come to think of it. i have a couple psycho killers from the breeders boutique that im hoping are female, we shall see if i finally make it past one female.


dunno how much truth is here and the dude that wrote it up doesn't seem real well with english BUT he certainly seems to know a lot about growing weed.
http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/how-to-improve-female-male-ratio-of-cannabis-plant.html


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > He has 6 control plants already. Unless he was just lying..
> ...


I'm sure he doesn't. He will probably say something like they are at someone else's house or in another room now that his lie is called out. That would make them even further from a control. I just can't wait till he says something about it lol.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 13, 2013)

leaked finshaggy control plant photos!


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice db!! If those were his I'd say "well fuck he knows what hes doing" and never post in here again.. Unfortunately you can see his other grows and know there is no way he can produce gorgeous plants like those!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> The only way you can draw any valid conclusion is to grow identical plants, not similar plants, or just another plant, but identical plants.


You are very mistaken. In your "perfect world" everyone just has a mother plant, and has no need to ever grow any other strain. I'm sorry, but I don't just plan on stressing plants, I plan on breeding them as well. Meaning for the next 10-30 years, I'm not going to have much of the same IDENTICAL plants EVER.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I'm sure he doesn't. He will probably say something like they are at someone else's house or in another room now that his lie is called out. That would make them even further from a control. I just can't wait till he says something about it lol.


No, if you actually read the part of this thread that that quote was from I was going to buy clones from the dispensary. I did not find out until AFTER I got my redcard renewed and sent to me in the mail, that the dispensaries here don't let you buy clones unless you sign up with them. I have to find a friend with clones.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 13, 2013)

yeah i dont know about that link. i already have something that goes against it. i had a CH9 Aroma fem seed that produced a plant which was 100% male, when going off of the preflowers. i never flowered it. stressing fem seeds produces hermies... not males. and seeds ARE genetically pre-disposed. im 100% sure of that. why else would certain batches of seeds, like swerve's gear, produce SO many hermies no matter the conditions. like reserva privada had an issue with the headband. etc. etc. when i read up on the Aroma from CH9 i found that i wasnt the only one with issues. many of their strains are known to hermie quite badly.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You missed the post where I said there are 6 more plants that *neither one of us have seen yet*. That *will be the* control *when I get them.*


There you go.. I fixed it for you then lol.. Your a terrible liar Fin but that's what makes this fun lol..


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 13, 2013)

finshaggy.... try the compassion club nearest to you. i bet they would love to hook u up wuth clones. most of the dispensaries inMI wont sell clones either. well now all MMJ salea are illegal w/o it being a caregiver/patient sale.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> finshaggy.... try the compassion club nearest to you. i bet they would love to hook u up wuth clones. most of the dispensaries inMI wont sell clones either. well now all MMJ salea are illegal w/o it being a caregiver/patient sale.


I don't think there are compassion clubs near me...


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You are very mistaken. In your "perfect world" everyone just has a mother plant, and has no need to ever grow any other strain. I'm sorry, but I don't just plan on stressing plants, I plan on breeding them as well. Meaning for the next 10-30 years, I'm not going to have much of the same IDENTICAL plants EVER.


The point of having a control is to prove that the experiment your performing works. When doing an experiment you need everything as "perfect" as possible so there is no room for second guessing your findings. This is not an experiment though. This is you not having the means/money or know how to grow optimally but still wanting to grow. Your attempt at a scrog was hilarious. 

This is what a scrog is supposed to look like..


----------



## delvite (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey finn i see things are still rolling along nicely? 
thought id inject some bud porn into the the mix 
Less than 24hrs till harvest time...............................







.......................................the rest of the pics are in my journal if you want a look and
il be posting the video as soon as i can 
peace to all in the rollitup community - Delvite​


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I plan on breeding them as well. Meaning for the next 10-30 years, I'm not going to have much of the same IDENTICAL plants EVER.


and hundreds of fans will come here repping your dank dank!

keep dreaming, and don't commit suicide!


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You are very mistaken. In your "perfect world" everyone just has a mother plant, and has no need to ever grow any other strain. I'm sorry, but I don't just plan on stressing plants, I plan on breeding them as well. Meaning for the next 10-30 years, I'm not going to have much of the same IDENTICAL plants EVER.


Testing and breeding are totally different things. You're trying to test things, or at least you claim to be. You have a major flaw in your methodology. You will never know if any positive results (should they miraculously occur) are due to differing genetics, environmental factors, outliers, etc. In other words, your tests will prove nothing. You're throwing crap against the wall, hoping something sticks, and calling it a test. Any conclusion will be tenuous at best. 

Now you're saying that you are stressing these plants while attempting to breed them. Count me more confused about what you are doing than when you started. If you want to successfully breed plants, you will probably need to take clones. Grow them, take a clone before flower, and keep the clones of the best plants. Breed that clone with another plant that you like the traits of. Rinse, repeat, until you get what you want. Otherwise, like with your "tests," your breeding program will amount to throwing shit against the wall and hoping something sticks. Lol, Good luck with that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> The point of having a control


I never argued the point of having a control, if you would just TRY to read, you would see that I was arguing the definition of control. You said that the plants had to be IDEANTICAL or else nothing is discovered. I'm telling you that's wrong, and I will be growing many different breeds, in many different conditions to test what happens.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> Hey finn i see things are still rolling along nicely?
> thought id inject some bud porn into the the mix
> Less than 24hrs till harvest time...............................
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Delvite!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and hundreds of fans will come here repping your dank dank!
> 
> keep dreaming, and don't commit suicide!


Stickers and T-Shirts came in today. My dad has a printing and marketing company and he think's it's cool how many people are constantly on my nuts. So he printed up some t-shirts and stickers. I'll make a video with those in it soon


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Stickers and T-Shirts came in today. My dad has a printing and marketing company and he think's it's cool how many people are constantly on my nuts. So he printed up some t-shirts and stickers. I'll make a video with those in it soon


you mean your drunk, abusive dad who got deligerrent with you? or your stepdad who swooped in for a taste of those mama spammy fake tits?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean your drunk, abusive dad who got deligerrent with you? or your stepdad who swooped in for a taste of those mama spammy fake tits?


My dad was not abusive, that quote is from an example for a made up word on UrbanDictionary. All you are doing when you talk about that is advertising the word I invented


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;XCgGZJUGBzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCgGZJUGBzE[/video]


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never argued the point of having a control, if you would just TRY to read, you would see that I was arguing the definition of control. You said that the plants had to be IDEANTICAL or else nothing is discovered. I'm telling you that's wrong, and I will be growing many different breeds, in many different conditions to test what happens.


Ok lets say you took a genetically different clone with an average of 14%THC grown in optimal conditions as your control and compared it to the plants that your growing that have an average THC% of lets say 18% grown in optimal conditions. When you finished the grows your stressed plants were tested and had a THC% of 20% OR 15% OR 18%. Your "control" had 14% after being tested. You dont know the exact % before you grew them though so how do you determine if your grow was a success or a failure? You can't! If you took two clones with the same THC levels as their mother you wouldnt need to know the THC% before you grew them because you can just compare the two finished products. If you got someone high that didnt know you or your reputation lol with your stressed plants and then days later got them high with a clone from the same mother grown optimally and had them vote that would be some sort of proof. When your doing something as dramatic as you are you need to know for sure if it works. Otherwise your waisting your time, electricity, and potential yield for nothing. Regardless of how many strains you test you are going to run into the same problems. Thats what people are trying to explain to you. Not the definition of control lol. I hope that makes sense to you. I would love for you to be able to prove that what your doing works but because of the way your doing it you can't.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You can't really prove or disprove if it does it cognitively, but it does tell the other parts of the cell what to do, via the DNA code and the fact that the cell has to do things for survival of itself. So it is the thing that would "know how" to respond to something like pain.


Actually, it has been proven. DNA and RNA are for replication and telling the cells where to gather and how to behave. When a plant's tissue is broken, it's cells replicate to repair the hole. That takes energy away from other tasks, which in turn can "stress" the plant by withholding energy from other important functions.

Take biology 1000 and try arguing your dimwit theories with a Professor.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Where is this control group?


I want a photo update of this control group.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

Totoe said:


> Also clones themselves would make a shitty control group. The best way to structure this for a study would be to take a single mother plant and make atleast twenty clones from it. Then make ten clones the experimental group, and ten more clones the control group. This would control for genetic variation. I mean, if hes growing FinShaggy buttbomb indica and uses a control group of kali mist clones, the genetic variation alone would include so many variables that the experiment would be shit science.


Everyone understands this except figgy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Ok lets say you took a genetically different clone with an average of 14%THC grown in optimal conditions as your control and compared it to the plants that your growing that have an average THC% of lets say 18% grown in optimal conditions. When you finished the grows your stressed plants were tested and had a THC% of 20% OR 15% OR 18%. Your "control" had 14% after being tested. You dont know the exact % before you grew them though so how do you determine if your grow was a success or a failure? You can't! If you took two clones with the same THC levels as their mother you wouldnt need to know the THC% before you grew them because you can just compare the two finished products. If you got someone high that didnt know you or your reputation lol with your stressed plants and then days later got them high with a clone from the same mother grown optimally and had them vote that would be some sort of proof. When your doing something as dramatic as you are you need to know for sure if it works. Otherwise your waisting your time, electricity, and potential yield for nothing. Regardless of how many strains you test you are going to run into the same problems. Thats what people are trying to explain to you. Not the definition of control lol. I hope that makes sense to you. I would love for you to be able to prove that what your doing works but because of the way your doing it you can't.


I understand the genetics argument, which is another big point in this. The one that can do the best, in the worst conditions, should be the one to continue to the next generation. This is the BEST way to see which plant is best. I don't want to breed plants that can grow well in perfect conditions, I want to make plants plants that will grow well when you throw the seeds in a ditch. And I know that because the plants may be different genetically that they will produce different results than if I cloned one plant and used 12 versions of it to test on, but that does not mean that the results are worthless. It just means they were not gathered in Textbook conditions, but that is because I plan on using them in the future, not as the "end result". When I have my PERFECT strain (in like 15 years) I will have PLENTY of clones of that plant, but until I find it. I'm just testing out seeds.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;XCgGZJUGBzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCgGZJUGBzE[/video]


Most of that image is a copyrighted image. I am calling cartoon network.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Most of that image is a copyrighted image. I am calling cartoon network.


 Go ahead and check the laws  If you put two images together, it's a new image


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I understand the genetics argument, which is another big point in this. The one that can do the best, in the worst conditions, should be the one to continue to the next generation. This is the BEST way to see which plant is best. I don't want to breed plants that can grow well in perfect conditions, I want to make plants plants that will grow well when you throw the seeds in a ditch. And I know that because the plants may be different genetically that they will produce different results than if I cloned one plant and used 12 versions of it to test on, but that does not mean that the results are worthless. It just means they were not gathered in Textbook conditions, but that is because I plan on using them in the future, not as the "end result". When I have my PERFECT strain (in like 15 years) I will have PLENTY of clones of that plant, but until I find it. I'm just testing out seeds.


I would say it is worthless in finding out if severe stress like you are doing significantly increases THC which was your original theory and the point of this. Not only the control group but instead of doing one stress technique per plant and recording the results(which you would still need a proper control for) you are doing everything you can think/read about not knowing what is truly beneficial. Some things your doing might hurt more than help and some things might help more than hurt. You have no idea.

It wouldnt be worthless in seeing how much a plant can handle I guess but unless you are planning on cloning these the test stops once you harvest. You might be planning on cloning during flower but you dont have much to clone right now and if you did you wouldnt have much plant left to bud at harvest for people to rep at the rally. Thats why people call bulshit on most that you say cause you seem to try to run before you can walk. Finish whatever your doing and then try to grow some real healthy plants normally. Try to increase your yields because that is a good determining factor in how well you are doing. Dont tell me you have mastered the art of growing already. We have seen your other grows and they were far from optimal. I know you have seen all the other grows on here that make your first ones look like schwag. 

By the way what strain are these or are they just random bagseed?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I would say it is worthless in finding out if severe stress like you are doing significantly increases THC which was your original theory and the point of this. Not only the control group but instead of doing one stress technique per plant and recording the results(which you would still need a proper control for) you are doing everything you can think/read about not knowing what is truly beneficial. Some things your doing might hurt more than help and some things might help more than hurt. You have no idea.


I'm pretty sure you've been ignoring everything I've said (based on your underlined statement) so I will stop replying to you after this. I am only going to e piercing 3 plants. And using RC's on only 2 pierced plants, and in the water of 2 non-pierced plants. I am not doing "anything I can think and read of" and I am not doing ANYTHING to EVERY plant. You are completely confused about what is going on. It almost seems like you decided what you thought was going on here without actually ever reading anything I said.


----------



## delvite (Feb 13, 2013)

i be thinking of you ..............................
[video=youtube;jjJvJfqCCjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjJvJfqCCjQ[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> i be thinking of you ..............................
> [video=youtube;jjJvJfqCCjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjJvJfqCCjQ[/video]


Nice, those buds are looking good


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm pretty sure you've been ignoring everything I've said (based on your underlined statement) so I will stop replying to you after this. I am only going to e piercing 3 plants. And using RC's on only 2 pierced plants, and in the water of 2 non-pierced plants. I am not doing "anything I can think and read of" and I am not doing ANYTHING to EVERY plant. You are completely confused about what is going on. It almost seems like you decided what you thought was going on here without actually ever reading anything I said.


How ignorant of me. I thought you overwatered all of them. I thought you nuted all of them way too early with strong doses of nutes. I thought you planted them all together and then cut the roots up to transplant them. I thought you kept the lights too far from all of them depriving them of energy. Just for the sake of saying it you still wont know the benefit of piercing them without a control. 

You should be a politician Fin. When someone asks you straight forward questions like are you going to clone these so you can continue this experiment or what strain are these you quote half a post and say I just dont understand lol. Ask you no questions and you tell us no lies defense. Nice!! 

I actually read everything you post cause its entertaining. Like remembering you telling Dede that she hasnt seen your 6 clones that were your control. I am not confused.. You should have said everyone else that knows about weed or science is confused.. Whatever though.. We will keep bumping your thread making you more infamous like that retarded chinese guy on American Idol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> i be thinking of you ..............................
> [video=youtube;jjJvJfqCCjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjJvJfqCCjQ[/video]


Hey, yesterday was day 55 for me as well! And I also put them into the dark period, but I do 3 days of dark before chop. This is why:
"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.


One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.SIMM&#8217;s growers separated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours before cutting and drying. Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen an increase of THC of up to 30%, while CBD and CBN remained the same."


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> My dad was not abusive, that quote is from an example for a made up word on UrbanDictionary. All you are doing when you talk about that is advertising the word I invented


but you told us that your dad was an angry drunk that left you. why you lie so often, spammy?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> but you told us that your dad was an angry drunk that left you. why you lie so often, spammy?


I never said he left us.  You are definitely confused. We wanted to live with our mom, my parents shared custody (eve after divorce) until WE decided to change that ourselves.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never said he left us.  You are definitely confused. We wanted to live with our mom, my parents shared custody (eve after divorce) until WE decided to change that ourselves.


oh, forgot.

you claim to have left your drunk, abusive father. not the other way around.

woops, my bad.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 13, 2013)

should just about be time for an update shaggy my good sir?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> should just about be time for an update shaggy my good sir?


The plants are sleeping. I'll do one for sure tomorrow though


----------



## delvite (Feb 14, 2013)

bump, have a sticker .............................................................


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

Shirts and stickers? Do you have a book about bad ideas you are implementing into your life? Lets see another downdate!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Shirts and stickers? Do you have a book about bad ideas you are implementing into your life? Lets see another downdate!


No, but have you not seen thread about the book I'm writing? https://www.rollitup.org/stonable-quotables/600777-book-im-writting.html


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

I certainly have not! It must be inspirational, lemme know how that goes!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I certainly have not! It must be inspirational, lemme know how that goes!


There's a link to a thread where I posted the first three chapters, in my last post.


----------



## Stomper420 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dude, my puter has been in the shop for 2 weeks. Are those things you call plants still alive? Ive got to see them...Update!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I totally forgot  I'll post it now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 14, 2013)

TODAY's UPDATE [video=youtube;yVD1EyqvjlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVD1EyqvjlY[/video] I'm going to rename MXE & 25I tonight


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

Dude get close in on the nodes, are there any pistils?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 14, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Finshaggy again.*


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 15, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Finshaggy again.*


u would rep somebody for being a complete failure, child molester, liar and thief?


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> TODAY's UPDATE [video=youtube;yVD1EyqvjlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVD1EyqvjlY[/video] I'm going to rename MXE & 25I tonight


Wait so ur going to gouge ur plant and then pour pyscadelics on the opening???? What the fuck


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 15, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Wait so ur going to gouge ur plant and then pour pyscadelics on the opening???? What the fuck


thats how u grow the dank dank


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 15, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> thats how u grow the dank dank


My god, I've been reading a lot of this thread and I've held my tongue. But how can anyone think that pouring MXE on a plant wound is going to help with tric production?? Seriously.. Hey Fin why don't you foliar feed them with a Vial of LSD? They'll probably have a magnificent trip, which will result in frosty buds! Oh yea u ever try LSTing with a bowling ball? Ooo man it works great just get about a 16 pound bowling ball and slam it on top of ur plant. The stem will snap in half but hey it seems like u think the most stress = the most trics so u might as well give it a try! Got nothing to lose with those.....ahhhhh... Plants??


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Wait so ur going to gouge ur plant and then pour pyscadelics on the opening???? What the fuck


Yep   I just want to see what happens.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 15, 2013)

hey fintard ...........when u gonna turn on the light?..........


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> hey fintard ...........when u gonna turn on the light?..........


Thanks for the bump


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 15, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> My god, I've been reading a lot of this thread and I've held my tongue. But how can anyone think that pouring MXE on a plant wound is going to help with tric production?? Seriously.. Hey Fin why don't you foliar feed them with a Vial of LSD? They'll probably have a magnificent trip, which will result in frosty buds! Oh yea u ever try LSTing with a bowling ball? Ooo man it works great just get about a 16 pound bowling ball and slam it on top of ur plant. The stem will snap in half but hey it seems like u think the most stress = the most trics so u might as well give it a try! Got nothing to lose with those.....ahhhhh... Plants??


he just throws shit at the wall ...........


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yep   I just want to see what happens.


dude u have absolutely no respect for this plant. That's what upsets me the most. Its supposed to be cared and loved for and your treating it like its an ant that ur going to hold a magnifying glass over in the sunlight to "see what happens." You sir are the epitome of how not to grow cannabis


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> dude u have absolutely no respect for this plant. That's what upsets me the most. Its supposed to be cared and loved for


You do not understand the plant at all.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You do not understand the plant at all.


his plants look better than yours


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You do not understand the plant at all.


Haha I am an amateur grower and don't claim to be anything more, but shall we compare pictures of grows? I've culled plants out of my garden that were better than the plants ur keeping! And if you understood anything about cannabis you would know that they don't grow too well in wood chips. And dude why do you think that the best plants are produced by inducing the most stress? Such a backwards idea


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> his plants look better than yours


Based on the opinion of a troll who I'm not even sure has ever seen a real weed plant


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Haha I am an amateur grower and don't claim to be anything more, but shall we compare pictures of grows? I've culled plants out of my garden that were better than the plants ur keeping! And if you understood anything about cannabis you would know that they don't grow too well in wood chips. And dude why do you think that the best plants are produced by inducing the most stress? Such a backwards idea


 You're gonna be funny to watch at the end of this grow


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Based on the opinion of a troll who I'm not even sure has ever seen a real weed plant


ok Fin, as I sit here and debate whether or not what ur growing is actually cannabis


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Based on the opinion of a troll who I'm not even sure has ever seen a real weed plant


im not hunting down my battery charger for u........ ive grown plenty..... most of my stuff is od but i do have a few little ones going inside right now i put the beans in water last month on the 20th i told u that back then.......... i will post a pic right here in your thread on like the 22nd or 23 to celebrate the one month mark


----------



## majek (Feb 15, 2013)

This thread is getting more retarded every day I feel like my IQ drops every time I read his posts.
Funny thing is he really thinks he is gaining popularity or something. My site gets more hits in 1 day without advertising than his youtube page and website and this thread combined.
This is a growing forum not a popularity contest. Either way finshaggy gets my vote for retard of the year.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

majek said:


> My site gets more hits in 1 day without advertising than his youtube page and website and this thread combined.


  You think I don't have a website


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

The HPS is up today. Update soon.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

NEW UPDATE (I watered with NBOMe today  ) [video=youtube;uFMvS2DVF5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFMvS2DVF5U[/video]


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE (I watered with NBOMe today  ) [video=youtube;uFMvS2DVF5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFMvS2DVF5U[/video]


Mad scientist with no knowledge of science


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone else feel like they need sun glasses in their grow room? Am I damaging my eyes?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Does anyone else feel like they need sun glasses in their grow room? Am I damaging my eyes?


na your good .....its cool


----------



## Totoe (Feb 15, 2013)

Did FuckBaggy really waste some RC by diluting it in water and feeding it to plants? I am asking to make sure that my brain still processes information correctly. This gets awesomer every damn day.


----------



## Chronikool (Feb 15, 2013)

You might want to make a note of what you do to each plant Fin. Label them, A, B, C etc...write down amounts...if you are testing. Probably better then just saying 'remember its that one'


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 15, 2013)

notes smotes, he seems to have a decent memory or is keen with a search engine, either way its all in his videos and on here

hows the HPS situation is it up yet?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 15, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> notes smotes, he seems to have a decent memory or is keen with a search engine, either way its all in his videos and on here
> 
> hows the HPS situation is it up yet?


its up ...........


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

Chronikool said:


> You might want to make a note of what you do to each plant Fin. Label them, A, B, C etc...write down amounts...if you are testing. Probably better then just saying 'remember its that one'


Don't worry. If ya'll don't remember, I still will 
I hope that this stuff reacts with something in the nutes somehow.  And I've still got some NBOH to try out on another plant.


----------



## delvite (Feb 15, 2013)

good evening guys n gals  massive harvest picture update in my journal 





...........................video will be up soon finn you gotta watch  peace


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> good evening guys n gals  massive harvest picture update in my journal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I'll check out the video for sure. I can't wait till harvest, these girls are going to be DRIPPING with trichombes  I keep staring at my plants, like, willing them to bud.


----------



## delvite (Feb 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nice. I'll check out the video for sure. I can't wait till harvest, these girls are going to be DRIPPING with trichombes  I keep staring at my plants, like, willing them to bud.


im watchin n waitin man


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> im watchin n waitin man


I'm gonna go to the store today or tomorrow and see how much buckets are. If 7 buckets that are larger than the ones I have, I'm shit out of luck, and I'm not going to be able to transplant. So I might start adding Molasses to my water tomorrow.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

I might try to get buckets later if I can though, but no later than 2 weeks into flower. I don't mind if I get a few seeds as a result, that would be fine  I got some super dank Blue Dream from the dispensary and found a seed, so that will be in my next grow  And I'm keeping it no matter what, male or female. I'm gonna use its pollen if I have to.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Does anyone else feel like they need sun glasses in their grow room? Am I damaging my eyes?


Yes you should absolutely wear eye protection with any hid light.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Yes you should absolutely wear eye protection with any hid light.


When I walk in and out of the HPS room, it's almost like switching dimensions or something. It's crazy... I'm also really high right now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> these girls are going to be DRIPPING with trichombes




and hundreds of people will be repping your dank dank!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 15, 2013)

His plants will be the first to be dripping. (melting from hps?)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 15, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Yes you should absolutely wear eye protection with any hid light.


Even with cfls you have to wear eye protection. Sunglasses ftw


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 15, 2013)

You are all required to check my 25 day old plant in CFL FLOWERS. No excuses.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are all required to check my 25 day old plant in CFL FLOWERS. No excuses.


sorry, i have a date with femspermy. i'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, i have a date with femspermy. i'll let everyone know how it goes.


Your kids are gonna be fucked up.. Fem spermy...

XX + XXY = fucked up


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Even with cfls you have to wear eye protection. Sunglasses ftw


What? No, I discovered that my eye's just hurt because it was early.  When I went in the rest of the day it was fine, but it does feel intense. I may get some sunglasses soon, but not for use with CFL's,


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 15, 2013)

What exactly is that chemical x you gave that one, did not catch the name clearly in the vid update. How far away do you have that hps, and they definitely sell "special" sunglasses for people who grow with hid lights.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> What exactly is that chemical x you gave that one, did not catch the name clearly in the vid update. How far away do you have that hps, and they definitely sell "special" sunglasses for people who grow with hid lights.


"Chemical X" is 25I-NBOMe   I will also be testing the effects 25I-NBOH and maybe MXE


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 16, 2013)

So you are watering one with a psychadelic drug now? And another twist is thrown into the plot, someone call M. Night Shyamalan could learn some stuff from this guy lol. How expensive is that stuff? I am not very familiar with synthetic pyschadelics but surely it costs more g per g than a good flower booster. But if you want to take a whole new spin on the strain LSD then by all means lets see what it turns out...


----------



## dangledo (Feb 16, 2013)

i remember my first grow.....


----------



## delvite (Feb 16, 2013)

lvn the potion finn  harvest time anyone ? ...........................................
[video=youtube;CjmyR_uqOlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjmyR_uqOlI[/video]


----------



## majek (Feb 16, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> So you are watering one with a psychadelic drug now? And another twist is thrown into the plot, someone call M. Night Shyamalan could learn some stuff from this guy lol. How expensive is that stuff? I am not very familiar with synthetic pyschadelics but surely it costs more g per g than a good flower booster. But if you want to take a whole new spin on the strain LSD then by all means lets see what it turns out...


This is what I find so amusing about skinflabby, he says he is too poor to afford real nutrients but somehow he managed to afford a 1k watt hps and pour unknown chemicals on his plants. You can't perform an "experiment" without controlled conditions, plants should be labeled and waterings/feedings should be recorded in a spreadsheet to keep track of the effects on each plant. Otherwise you are just wasting your time and ours.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 16, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> So you are watering one with a psychadelic drug now? And another twist is thrown into the plot, someone call M. Night Shyamalan could learn some stuff from this guy lol. How expensive is that stuff? I am not very familiar with synthetic pyschadelics but surely it costs more g per g than a good flower booster. But if you want to take a whole new spin on the strain LSD then by all means lets see what it turns out...


Yeah it costs more per g, but you don't have to buy a g. Most places don't even sell a g.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 16, 2013)

majek said:


> This is what I find so amusing about skinflabby, he says he is too poor to afford real nutrients but somehow he managed to afford a 1k watt hps and pour unknown chemicals on his plants. You can't perform an "experiment" without controlled conditions, plants should be labeled and waterings/feedings should be recorded in a spreadsheet to keep track of the effects on each plant. Otherwise you are just wasting your time and ours.


 I know what plant has it, and there are videos keeping track of the effects


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Nope,your cfls aint shit. And Shag, your so fucking stupid Id piss on my self just to see these so called plants flower.
> Ill get more dope off of 1...Get it..1 branch then youll get off all your trash fool.
> 
> Puff puff pass nigg!


You can get eye damage and skin damge from cfl lights. 
*
Energy saving lamps emit UV-B and traces of UV-C radiation. It is generally recognised that UV-radiation is harmful for the skin (eg. skin cancer) and the eyes (eg. cataract).* UV-C radiation, which is normally not observed in nature because it is absorbed completely in the atmosphere, is especially harmful.

That is why it is best to turn off your lights before adjusting them, and have a reflector so you aren't staring at the lights while caring for your plant.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, i have a date with femspermy. i'll let everyone know how it goes.




Now you've seen it! YOU CANT UNSEE IT!


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> lvn the potion finn  harvest time anyone ? ...........................................
> [video=youtube;CjmyR_uqOlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjmyR_uqOlI[/video]


haha delvite your accent is awesome!!! It sounds like your gonna tell me some information about the Beatles lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 16, 2013)

....."They're fine, you'll see"


----------



## chewberto (Feb 16, 2013)

I figured she would have swallowed!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I figured she would have swallowed!


should i send that to her on FB?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> should i send that to her on FB?


Did you even have to ask? I would love to know how that goes down!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Did you even have to ask? I would love to know how that goes down!


i just sent it to her in a FB PM and posted it on my faux failspammy wall.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 16, 2013)

Post on her wall, I like how you got old fashion with your fantasy, and printed the pic in black and grey! Classy Buck!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 16, 2013)

What's your fail spammy FB under?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What's your fail spammy FB under?


can't say, it's under failspammy's real name.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 16, 2013)

I know he likes watermelons to die!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 16, 2013)

His Google check ratted him out, had to show that 100 bucks he worked all year for!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 16, 2013)

Can't find it, what is the picture of?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> His Google check ratted him out, had to show that 100 bucks he worked all year for!


I just saw that. Ryan G. is a fucking idiot.


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

think the pic got deleted. need a repost!


----------



## dangledo (Feb 17, 2013)

it was hilarious. took me half a second to realize what i was looking at. lmao.


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

im just hearing about it from fins crying to momma thread about it. i laughed so hard i cried when i heard.


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

who posted the pic??


----------



## dangledo (Feb 17, 2013)

buck. on a black and white printout.


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

nice he deserves some rep for that lol.


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

LMFAO take a look at the tags for this thread at the bottom of the page!


----------



## stak (Feb 17, 2013)

That pic from Buck really was funny. As someone pointed out, the classic non-color printout made it better. 

I mean, it was gross and normally I would be pissed about it being posted on RIU. But within the story of this thread it was perfect.


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

whats his sister look like? she hot?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2013)

drolove said:


> whats his sister look like? she hot?


Has a face you could just spunk all over apparently lol


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, i have a date with femspermy. i'll let everyone know how it goes.


Ok, ive been away for a bit, what did i miss?? We got a location on femspermy now? Please say norcal no whammys no whammys


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 17, 2013)

Good part about this journal is i miss no significant growth, only meaningful thing missed is some comedy.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 17, 2013)

whered he go


----------



## srh88 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

he went home to cry to mommy.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 18, 2013)

bump......


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 18, 2013)

well i wonder if fintard be back today ..... lol.............


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Dang. First figgy disappears and now no bmeat!

What will I do with my day?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dang. First figgy disappears and now no bmeat!
> 
> What will I do with my day?


Enjoy it..........


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 18, 2013)

NEW UPDATE!!! [video=youtube;kmyRMTTigvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmyRMTTigvU[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 18, 2013)

drolove said:


> he went home to cry to mommy.


 No, you guys are just effectively keeping my threads bumped, and the one I need to post on has too many videos for me to open it. So I'm working on more important things. I'm not "gone", just busy. Ya'll are gonna get to see some awesome stuff for the net few months. Just gotta finish some stuff, but I'll keep updating the grow, so that should tide you over (plenty of stress and experiments still to come)


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE!!! [video=youtube;kmyRMTTigvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmyRMTTigvU[/video]


Hey cool, some of your plants are the same height as my Heavyduty Fruity I germed 01/28/13. I'm using 4 CFLs on a 12/12 light schedule inside a PC case.

I think I might have more nodes than you're smaller plants though.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, going through 125 pages, I gotta say. Watching this in hind sight, so probably many have possibly gotten the gist of this, I have a question. When did you decide to make this an 'experimental stress test' grow? I would have to conclude that in fact you did not start out this way..... but it just kind of worked out that way lol. You give 'Ditch Weed' a whole new name, not even homegrown worthy LOL. You need to meet bmeat and hang out, I see you two as polar opposites. He is all ADHD like and you are the complete opposite. You definitely live up to a 'stoner' .... Spegoli! lol

Now on the lighter side, I do have to say that if these girls make it through and in combination produce a gram... They have won over YOU lol. 
Will not sub, but will check towards the end to catch the sight of the elusive gram... Happy Grows!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 18, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> Wow, going through 125 pages, I gotta say. Watching this in hind sight, so probably many have possibly gotten the gist of this, I have a question. When did you decide to make this an 'experimental stress test' grow? I would have to conclude that in fact you did not start out this way..... but it just kind of worked out that way lol. You give 'Ditch Weed' a whole new name, not even homegrown worthy LOL. You need to meet bmeat and hang out, I see you two as polar opposites. He is all ADHD like and you are the complete opposite. You definitely live up to a 'stoner' .... Spegoli! lol
> 
> Now on the lighter side, I do have to say that if these girls make it through and in combination produce a gram... They have won over YOU lol.
> Will not sub, but will check towards the end to catch the sight of the elusive gram... Happy Grows!


Obviously you didn't actually read or you would have seen the exact moment everyone discovered this was a stress grow, and you will know that I never told them and I never wanted to tell them until the end of the grow. They figured it out on their own.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn figgy, your plants in the back stretched a shit ton!

Funny how you worry about messing with their lights. I thought the goal was to stress them and now you can't even be bothered to turn the light off for 5 min. 

Or maybe you didn't want us to see a deficiency your plants are developing.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 18, 2013)

Those back internodes are stretched like that Asian nba basketball player! Good work they might be able to dunk soon, since we are in the spirits of dreaming! Aren't we Flynn? Those plants are gonna yield monster buds!


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

hey finn, hows the heat off that hps? bud shot any1?................................................






...........................................keep it green ppl


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 19, 2013)

These are some shots of the Hindu Kush I just pulled down. Delvite, we harvested same
day! It took me a few days to get them all cut up, work and all. Yours are looking quite dank!


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

they are lookin very tastey  the rest of my harvest pics are in my journal, if you wanna check em out the link is in my siggy


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

looks real good


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 19, 2013)

Now this is a grower who CARES about his babies!! 
Sweet looking plant mang!!!!! killer grow!
would love to know weight when done...


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Obviously you didn't actually read or you would have seen the exact moment everyone discovered this was a stress grow, and you will know that I never told them and I never wanted to tell them until the end of the grow. They figured it out on their own.


liar............just admit u fuckd up


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> liar............just admit u fuckd up


I didn't fuck up.   Just admit you have no idea what is even going on here


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 19, 2013)

keep up the . . . . work


----------



## Stomper420 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here Shagy...This bud is for you....View attachment 2532666


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> keep up the . . . . work


 Ya'll are gonna be freakin out at the end of this grow    First the buds, then the hash  All that shit falling out of your mouth, is gonna turn into drool.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Plus the stress that I have yet to do (gotta wait till I at least know gender). Ya'll are gonna be trippin  Then either silent or sorry, depending on the individual


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

By the end of this grow, two properly done grows will have been completed. And yeilded 8x as much as your one.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

your retarded ...........your little bitty shit plants wont yield hardly anything and nothing i would smoke............... best thing u could do would be to start a new grow on a different site


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2013)

the shittiest plants will turn into the best plants? not happening finguppy.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

would anybody here smoke fintards weed????????


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> By the end of this grow, two properly done grows will have been completed. And yeilded 8x as much as your one.


And those plants will produce no seed (I will be pollenating a few buds if I get a male), and will be the beginning of nothing. Mine will be the beginning of a new and amazing strain that has been stress testing and it's genetics hand picked via growing. And yours will not have near the potency mine will.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> would anybody here smoke fintards weed????????


No, because they would never be offered  Plenty of people will smoke it though, some on video.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And those plants will produce no seed (I will be pollenating a few buds if I get a male), and will be the beginning of nothing. Mine will be the beginning of a new and amazing strain that has been stress testing and it's genetics hand picked via growing. And yours will not have near the potency mine will.


New and amazing strain?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> New and amazing strain?


Yup  I'm making one for Texas


----------



## chewberto (Feb 19, 2013)

I was looking at weed nerds tags and I noticed that there are only 3-4 of them, two of which are fin and shaggy! How sad are you to try and ride on the fame of another! I just wonder how many times you have done this! Pretty sad, even for shivas hideous miscreation!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

It's not just this grow that ya'll are promoting. By bumping this thread, you are promoting a long line of FinShaggy genetics that will be on the market in like 5 years.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

Why do you need such stress resistant strains? Do you drop things on your plants alot?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I was looking at weed nerds tags and I noticed that there are only 3-4 of them, two of which are fin and shaggy! How sad are you to try and ride on the fame of another! I just wonder how many times you have done this! Pretty sad, even for shivas hideous miscreation!


I don't use tags, my trolls do all that stuff for me. Same with sock puppet accounts, I don't need those when Buck comes to my threads with 3 or 4.  He just "talks shit" with himself and bumps my threads


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

HAHAHAHA. noone is gonna buy your seeds. People don't even like paying 12 dollars for good genetics feminized seeds. Why they gonna pay for random ass reg seeds?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why do you need such stress resistant strains? Do you drop things on your plants alot?


What made you think I want stress resistant strains?  Way to prove how bad you are at figuring things out   Would you like me to explain this (I can tell you how your question makes no sense) for you, or do you just want to keep trolling?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

Because you said you will hand pick from plants that have been stress tested.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> HAHAHAHA. noone is gonna buy your seeds. People don't even like paying 12 dollars for good genetics feminized seeds. Why they gonna pay for random ass reg seeds?


It's not reggie. These are Flo and Diesel seeds  Did you even read the first post of this thread??  And people already bought reggie seeds from me when I had that giant bag, so I'm pretty sure they'll accept my dankness seeds as well.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Because you said you will hand pick from plants that have been stress tested.


Those were actually two separate comments. They have been stress tested AND it will be hand picked genetics. I ask again, would you like me to explain, or are you just here to troll?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

reg seeds mean non feminized. I don't mean reggie. learn to read. And i am sure you have many friends who are on the same intellectual level as you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

Hand picked genetics will be hard to do when you are stressing the plant to the point where it is not achieving it's genetic potential.

*facepalm*


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> reg seeds mean non feminized. I don't mean reggie. learn to read. And i am sure you have many friends who are on the same intellectual level as you.


So you pick trolling  And I don't want feminized seeds dumb ass, my strains will be for breeding. Not for hobbyists like yourself.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hand picked genetics will be hard to do when you are stressing the plant to the point where it is not achieving it's genetic potential.
> 
> *facepalm*


So you are trolling and are completely uninformed on the subject. How nice


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

Like say you decide you want your seeds to be from plants that stay short. 

You pick the short plants from your group to breed. But are they short because of genetics, or because they are stunted?

No way to tell because you have fucked with them too much.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So you are trolling and are completely uninformed on the subject. How nice


I know you are just engaging in a bump contest with me. Don't care to. bored and want to talk.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So you pick trolling  And I don't want feminized seeds dumb ass, my strains will be for breeding. Not for hobbyists like yourself.


ooo god now u wanna breed? how bout you work on growing first... then when u get that down some try ur hand at breeding


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

I am going to prove that you are stupid, then I'm out. If you kill the male plants, that stresses the plant. If you switch to HPS that stresses the plant. If you super crop, that stresses the plant. These are all well cataloged and proven beneficial techniques that ALL involve the plant being stressed. The only reason you don't accept my techniques is because (1) The Trolls told you not to and you listed (2) Because some of them have very little record of being done with Cannabis. But neither of those things make you right, they make you uninformed


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ooo god now u wanna breed? how bout you work on growing first... then when u get that down some try ur hand at breeding


Now? I've been planning on breeding since grow 2. Go look at it, I even TRIED to hermie for seeds, and the plants just wouldn't hermie.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I know you are just engaging in a bump contest with me. Don't care to. bored and want to talk.


If this were a bump contest I wouldn't be leaving now  But I know you will keep bumping even when I am gone


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

I prob will breed a few seeds next grow round.. Was thinking of taking come FCJ clones and using one clone to mate with a male that is purple. Not sure on the male tho.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2013)

you wouldnt know a desirable trait if it were your dads cock smacked across your face pussy, cub scout.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't use tags, my trolls do all that stuff for me. Same with sock puppet accounts, I don't need those when Buck comes to my threads with 3 or 4.  He just "talks shit" with himself and bumps my threads


You really think the people who troll you would put your actual bullshit handle in there? Now I know why woody is alway calling your a fucking liar...this just keeps getting sadder and sadder!


----------



## Stomper420 (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> would anybody here smoke fintards weed????????


Fuck no...I throw away better weed then he grows...Fuck that crap!


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> would anybody here smoke fintards weed????????


Not no, but fuck no!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

dangledo said:


> you wouldnt know a desirable trait if it were your dads cock smacked across your face pussy, cub scout.


  Yeah, because I haven't been smoking weed since I was 14


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I am going to prove that you are stupid, then I'm out. If you kill the male plants, that stresses the plant. If you switch to HPS that stresses the plant. If you super crop, that stresses the plant. These are all well cataloged and proven BENEFICIAL techniques that ALL involve the plant being stressed. The only reason you don't accept my techniques is because (1) The Trolls told you not to and you listed (2) Because some of them have very little record of being done with Cannabis. But neither of those things make you right, they make you uninformed


Your idea of stressed is not the same though kiddo. Suppercropping, hps, and pulling males all increase yield and in no way almost kill a plant like your doing. Over watering does nothing but hinder growth and overall vitality which was one of your "techniques" lol. You fail to realize why plants benefit from stress. Super cropping happens (to a lesser extent) in nature and just like our bones the branch grows back stronger supporting bigger buds. Females grow more flowers and more resin in nature as a last ditch effort to try to get pollenated. As growers we just take advantage of these things. Just because a plant is resilant and doesn't die from the things your doing doesn't mean it will make it better. Your plants are stretchy. In nature they are just trying to fight for more light. They don't care about bud structure. Reproducing is their only goal. You will see though if these make it to harvest and we will say "I told you so" and because we bump this thread more people will say "they told you so"..


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You really think the people who troll you would put your actual bullshit handle in there? Now I know why woody is alway calling your a fucking liar...this just keeps getting sadder and sadder!


 Look up F1nShaggy. It's the name Buck stalks me across the internet with. Sad troll is sad.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Suppercropping, hps, and pulling males all increase yield and in no way almost kill a plant like your doing.


My plants are no where near, and were never near "almost dead". You just don't know anything about weed


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

And you forgot that alkaloid production is something that results from stress, not just yield.  Super cropped, HPS & killing male plants are all dankening techniques. As well as dry air and heat, that is proven to make bud danker, by increasing trich production and the content of cannabinoids within the trichs (look it up). Piercing stalks. Under and over watering. All in controlled environments are proven to benefit your harvest.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Look up F1nShaggy. It's the name Buck stalks me across the internet with. Sad troll is sad.


how do u know its him?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> how do u know its him?


Because he posts pictures of my sister, says the same stuff buck says, tries to get everyone to hate me like he does, and when I call him buck he replies.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Because he posts pictures of my sister, says the same stuff buck says, tries to get everyone to hate me like he does, and when I call him buck he replies.


ok so its him.... thats awesome..... u deserve it............................................... do your friends stick up for u or does everybody hate u everywhere?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

u should start a poll asking if people would smoke your weed


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> do your friends stick up for u or does everybody hate u everywhere?


It's the internet  When I want to chill with friends I don't get on a website, I load a bowl  I'm on the internet to share my opinions and reply to "fan/hate mail" on various websites (because when I reply it just keeps on coming). Just like you are here to bump my threads so that everyone keeps noticing them  I use the whole internet like I use Facebook, post a quote of my own or someone else and reply to ass holes accordingly.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u should start a poll asking if people would smoke your weed


Well they can't smoke my weed, so no 
I will make one about my hash though, since that is what I will mainly be sharing at the rally  You have to wait till harvest for that poll though.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's the internet  When I want to chill with friends I don't get on a website, I load a bowl  I'm on the internet to share my opinions and reply to "fan/hate mail" on various websites (because when I reply it just keeps on coming). Just like you are here to bump my threads so that everyone keeps noticing them  I use the whole internet like I use Facebook, post a quote of my own or someone else and reply to ass holes accordingly.


so nobody on the whole internet likes u?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Well they can't smoke my weed, so no
> I will make one about my hash though, since that is what I will mainly be sharing at the rally  You have to wait till harvest for that poll though.


dam sure aint nobody wants your bs pubic hair hash


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> so nobody on the whole internet likes u?


You know there are only like 15 of you trolls, everyone else is chill. I do get good comments from people, they just don't come and post over 1,000 comments like you  If you actually read this thread instead of trolling it, maybe you would have seen them. There will be a lot more towards the end. Plus, each of my videos gets 50+ views when posting here, which means you trolls are only 33% of the audience here, MAX. There is a silent majority.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > Suppercropping, hps, and pulling males all increase yield and in no way almost kill a plant like your doing.
> ...


 I know finny. You are the only person who knows about weed on this forum. You have made that very clear. All the growers on here that have healthy plants and awesome harvests growing high quality weed are doing it wrong and we should all be growing stunted stretchy plants because of alkaloids. Got it lol..


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> so nobody on the whole internet likes u?


And if you go to my YouTube page and ANY thread I've made, most of them have comments from people who enjoy my posts and videos.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I know finny. You are the only person who knows about stressing plants on this forum.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0liVf-XSLE&list=PL51864FBC7B4058F4

like all these people?


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > I know finny. You are the only person who knows about stressing plants on this forum except the newb section.
> ...


Fixed it for you too..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 19, 2013)

And the plant problems section I guess.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97RMUdoHHpc

these people?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYc8GReOal4

this guy?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDg0hU42DWE

these weirdos?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM6X2R2y8DM

dukeofbaja seems ok he one of your pals


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaGNseuYRwU

i think u lied again


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

looks like most of your videos get no replies...........alot of your videos get one......


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM6X2R2y8DM
> 
> dukeofbaja seems ok he one of your pals


that's also Buck.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> looks like most of your videos get no replies...........alot of your videos get one......


And some get over 100  I'm not claiming not be YouTube famous. I just said my grow videos get 50+ views from this thread alone.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0liVf-XSLE&list=PL51864FBC7B4058F4
> 
> like all these people?


More like these people http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AypYXJ0cKg & these people http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tpieU7iNwM


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> And the plant problems section I guess.


 So you are declaring that you don't understand stress  That's cool, another troll is always good for when I'm away.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> More like these people http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AypYXJ0cKg & these people http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tpieU7iNwM


it was bound to happen w five hundred eighty sumthn videos


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> that's also Buck.


u think everybody is buck


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2013)

dangledo said:


> you wouldnt know a desirable trait if it were your dads cock smacked across your face pussy, cub scout.





Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, because I haven't been smoking weed since I was 14


which has nothing to do with *growing plants *to their genetic potential to recognize a trait in which to breed. no matter the source of seed. if you dont understand that, i feel sorry for your mothers fuck hole for conceiving you and possibly birthing you. maybe you were an emergency c-section from lack of air to the brain. Im guessing lack of air from your response.x10


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u think everybody is buck


It is Buck, I promise, Everytime he says something about commenting on YouTube, a comment from Duke comes up. Duke is buck, watch his videos. Duke posts lame farm ducks and shit just like Buck.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> it was bound to happen w five hundred eighty sumthn videos


Yeah, but the videos with tons of good comments outweigh ANY video with bad comments. In sheer number of posts, then likes and views. All the ones with shitty comments come from people on RIU and are on basically just my grow updates.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

dangledo said:


> which has nothing to do with *growing plants *to their genetic potential to recognize a trait in which to breed. no matter the source of seed. if you dont understand that, i feel sorry for your mothers fuck hole for conceiving you and possibly birthing you. maybe you were an emergency c-section from lack of air to the brain. Im guessing lack of air from your response.x10


I understand that genetics do matter. But what yu guys don't understand is that they had ways to make weed good before we had knowledge of genetics and breeding. And I'm showing you those ways in this thread  and will be showing more in future grows  And will breed the plants that I show you with


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

And since I am growing Flo and NYC Diesel, the stress techniques will amplify the good genetics.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Just watch ya'll are all gonna be drooling  Just like 7 more weeks.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, but the videos with tons of good comments outweigh ANY video with bad comments. In sheer number of posts, then likes and views. All the ones with shitty comments come from people on RIU and are on basically just my grow updates.


thats not what i saw.................your livn in a dream world


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And you forgot that alkaloid production is something that results from stress, not just yield.  Super cropped, HPS & killing male plants are all *dankening techniques*. As well as dry air and heat, that is proven to make bud danker, by increasing trich production and the content of cannabinoids within the trichs (look it up). Piercing stalks. Under and over watering. All in controlled environments are proven to benefit your harvest.









But Ryan, what's the point of all of this? Are you just trying to prove that it can be done? 

Even if a little stress does increase the cbd & trich production..you might only get like an 1/8th per plant. You're royally screwing yourself by not vegging properly, feeding the plant milk, and other non beneficial shit.

Why not just use a UV-B light to increase trich production? It's proven to work, and it wont stress the plant.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I understand that genetics do matter. But what yu guys don't understand is that they had ways to make weed good before we had knowledge of genetics and breeding. And I'm showing you those ways in this thread  and will be showing more in future grows  And will breed the plants that I show you with


 Everyone knows the history of weed. what you dont understand is the process in which it was refined. go ahead and breed for hermie traits like you hoped. x10


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

dangledo said:


> Everyone knows the history of weed. what you dont understand is the process in which it was refined. go ahead and breed for hermie traits like you hoped. x10


I've never even seen a female plant, and I'm thinking I'm on a streak. All of these are looking female   And I probably won't even get a hermie or seed. I even TRIED in my last grow, and got nothing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I understand that genetics do matter. But what yu guys don't understand is that they had ways to make weed good before we had knowledge of genetics and breeding. And I'm showing you those ways in this thread  and will be showing more in future grows  And will breed the plants that I show you with


Figgy the historian. Figgy the biologist.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> *I've never even seen a female plant, and I'm thinking I'm on a streak.* All of these are looking female   And I probably won't even get a hermie or seed. I even TRIED in my last grow, and got nothing.


 x100


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

dangledo said:


> x100


 Watch all these be female.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Watch all these be female.


It's far more likely that they grow ball sacks.


----------



## Curiosity2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've never even seen a female plant, and I'm thinking I'm on a streak. All of these are looking female   And I probably won't even get a hermie or seed. I even TRIED in my last grow, and got nothing.


I hope thats a typo "female" or male, what is it.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> I hope thats a typo "female" or male, what is it.


nice grow journal


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 19, 2013)

Fin you do know that printing shirts and stickers with adventure time on it and the characters is copyright infringement right?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 19, 2013)

he thinks cuase they are two images together the copyright laws dont work, more fair weather interpretations


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> It's far more likely that they grow ball sacks.


Not with my track record.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Curiosity2 said:


> I hope thats a typo "female" or male, what is it.


Yeah, I meant I've never seen a male, mine are always female. Always. And I get seeds from the sacks I buy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Fin you do know that printing shirts and stickers with adventure time on it and the characters is copyright infringement right?


1) The Characters aren't on it 2) It's only infringement if I use the image, unaltered. I changed the colors and added another image to the bottom. Two images when joined together, is 1 new image.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

And the image is actually property of ToonBarn, not Cartoon Network. I got it from a Google search and it was on a website called Toonbarn. And the image I use for my avatar with the characters in it, actually says "Toonbarn" at the bottom


----------



## chewberto (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97RMUdoHHpc
> 
> these people?





Finshaggy said:


> that's also Buck.


If woody is buck and I'm chewberto which makes you Thinbaggy which places us somewhere in time on earth somewhere at the exact moment...Whoa!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 19, 2013)

dude its not about you,* its about what he can get for nothing *other then "test" results


----------



## chewberto (Feb 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97RMUdoHHpc
> 
> these people?





Finshaggy said:


> And since I am growing Flo and NYC Diesel, the stress techniques will amplify the good genetics.


Genetics involve sound now! Ok


----------



## Chronikool (Feb 19, 2013)

hahaha...so it will cost me money for him to do a grow? There are numerous other growers i would send it to before him....like everybody growing on RIU. 

I think he is trying to start a seed bank...he has the t-shirts and stickers.  Figures too....he rips off 'adventure time' now he rips off other people and their genetics....thats a really good idea Fin!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

chewberto said:


> If woody is buck and I'm chewberto which makes you Thinbaggy which places us somewhere in time on earth somewhere at the exact moment...Whoa!


Woody is not buck. F1nshaggy & DukeofBaja are. As well as a FaceBook account using my real name. That is Buck, my Facebook is "Ar-G FinShaggy". And I know it's him because he brags about it to ya'll and me


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronikool said:


> Ok Fin....answer me this. What would i get out of it sending you my seeds?


You get to watch them grow on YouTube as well as name them. Some people can't grow, but smoke all the time.


----------



## Chronikool (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha....you are a disgusting leech! 

Good idea....i have plants to grow and name.


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's not reggie. These are Flo and Diesel seeds  Did you even read the first post of this thread??


and like you said, you got them al mixed up and don't know what's what anymore.

so all you have is some shitty snickelfritz.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And I get seeds from the sacks I buy.


there's your problem.

you're buying weed that is just as shitty as the shit you're "growing".


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> my Facebook is "Ar-G FinShaggy"


LOL!

that public facebook account gives away all your personal info, you douchebag.

you make it so easy for me to fuck with you that it's laughable.

how's that non-existent mall job treating you?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 20, 2013)

Texas gets Snickelfritz! thats a fact! they think red hairs get ya high! my hairy premature haze got gifted to texans here , and they thought it was fire...lmao lames they pay 50-60 an eighth! you are these people, through and through... All day long in my town skiing, smoking bullshit, drinking horrible beer and driving like asians! I feel sorry for the legit Texans that get no love, because people like you give Texas a bad name!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> you make it so easy for me to fuck with you that it's laughable


I think it's funny that people are busting shaggys balls for the use of these images, he's totally right that just slightly changing an image makes it a new one. What they should be focused on is the fact that FailShaggy posted a pic of his YouTube earnings once. I am 90 something % sure that once you are a YouTube parter (i.e. getting paid) it is against terms of agreement to disclose earnings. I don't think YouTube would be very happy to know that one of their partners shared his earnings on a massive forum. 

In fact they might not like it at all...I won't do it, but it would be so easy to paste the pic he posted in an email to YouTube to show that he violated his terms. I'm sure shaggy would be ok with that, seeing as how he is currently trolling a person running for office in Florida and trying to derail his potential future political career. Sound familiar shaggy? Lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2013)

spammy is so fucking stupid that i have no choice but to return, even after a long day of driving.

i end all my FB messages to him the same way: "don't commit suicide!"

because if this kid ever even gets a whiff of reality, he will off himself and i would feel partially guilty if i didn't advise against it.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 20, 2013)

That's brutal! He's a good kid that Flynn!


UncleBuck said:


> spammy is so fucking stupid that i have no choice but to return, even after a long day of driving.
> 
> i end all my FB messages to him the same way: "don't commit suicide!"
> 
> because if this kid ever even gets a whiff of reality, he will off himself and i would feel partially guilty if i didn't advise against it.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

fintard...............theres still hope for ya your only 19 ......... u dont have to be a dumbass kid forever just start doing things like u should pull your head out your ass........u be ok


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> that public facebook account gives away all your personal info, you douchebag.
> 
> ...


It does not give away my personal info unless you spend hours on it. And no one but you is obsessed with me enough to do that


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Texas gets Snickelfritz! thats a fact! they think red hairs get ya high! my hairy premature haze got gifted to texans here , and they thought it was fire...lmao lames they pay 50-60 an eighth! you are these people, through and through... All day long in my town skiing, smoking bullshit, drinking horrible beer and driving like asians! I feel sorry for the legit Texans that get no love, because people like you give Texas a bad name!


1) I don't ski 2) I don't smoke bullshit 3) I don't drink often 4) I don't have a car... I think your assumptions of me, just made an ass of you


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I think it's funny that people are busting shaggys balls for the use of these images, he's totally right that just slightly changing an image makes it a new one. What they should be focused on is the fact that FailShaggy posted a pic of his YouTube earnings once. I am 90 something % sure that once you are a YouTube parter (i.e. getting paid) it is against terms of agreement to disclose earnings.


Nope, the only rule about disclosure says that Google has to disclose to its investors when it gets cyber attacked. Thanks for trying, but you're not any better than the guys bugging me about the image.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i end all my FB messages to him the same way: "don't commit suicide!"
> 
> because if this kid ever even gets a whiff of reality, he will off himself and i would feel partially guilty if i didn't advise against it.


The Irony is so thick here


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> fintard...............theres still hope for ya your only 19 ......... u dont have to be a dumbass kid forever just start doing things like u should pull your head out your ass........u be ok


I'm not 19. That shows how ignorant you are to the things written in front of you. You say you've been stalking me for a year and a half, and you don't even know what is written in this very thread.  My age is in this thread


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not 19. That shows how ignorant you are to the things written in front of you. You say you've been stalking me for a year and a half, and you don't even know what is written in this very thread.  My age is in this thread


so u dont even have a car???...........do u got a really nice bicycle?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

you live w your mom and dont have a car.....................i bet u never get laid


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

DANK DANK


----------



## chewberto (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 1) I don't ski 2) I don't smoke bullshit 3) I don't drink often 4) I don't have a car... I think your assumptions of me, just made an ass of you


Maybe you missed the part where I said fact! These aren't assumptions...they are facts..
you definitely ski, I have seen all the bullshit you post and smoke and its literally swag or mids on your best day! You obviously couldnt afford good beer, If you did have a car, you would be driving like Bruce lee! These are Facts....


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

y dont u have a car???? does your mom drive u everywher or do u walk?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

do people ever throw trash out their car window at u when your walking?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> so u dont even have a car???...........do u got a really nice bicycle?


I walk if I need to and both my roommates and our neighbor who is over here everyday all day have cars.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you live w your mom


I love how you always prove how ignorant you are


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Maybe you missed the part where I said fact! These aren't assumptions...they are facts..
> you definitely ski, I have seen all the bullshit you post and smoke and its literally swag or mids on your best day! You obviously couldnt afford good beer, If you did have a car, you would be driving like Bruce lee! These are Facts....


Except, they aren't facts.  I love how all of you say that I have delusions of grandeur, then you act like this


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> y dont u have a car???? does your mom drive u everywher or do u walk?


My mom lives over an hour away.  Try reading this thread before posting in it


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> do people ever throw trash out their car window at u when your walking?


I've only had to walk like 2x in this town and it was like a quarter mile... So, no. And people in this town actually act like I have some level of fame because of my online stuff. I always tell them I'm not famous yet though. I've had two people shake my hand and congratulate me, just because of my views on YouTube


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've only had to walk like 2x in this town and it was like a quarter mile... So, no. And people in this town actually act like I have some level of fame because of my online stuff. I always tell them I'm not famous yet though. I've had two people shake my hand and congratulate me, just because of my views on YouTube


so everybody in your town is retarded??


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I walk if I need to and both my roommates and our neighbor who is over here everyday all day have cars.


i feel sorry for them having to support u


----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Except, they aren't facts.  *I love how all of you say that I have delusions of grandeur*, then you act like this





Finshaggy said:


> I've only had to walk like 2x in this town and it was like a quarter mile... So, no.* And people in this town actually act like I have some level of fame because of my online stuff. I always tell them I'm not famous yet though*. I've had two people shake my hand and congratulate me, just because of my views on YouTube



id have to say delusions of grandeur is pretty accurate.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> so everybody in your town is retarded??


 No, just you guys


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i feel sorry for them having to support u


They don't have to, they choose to. They have FinShaggy stickers on their bumpers even


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

dangledo said:


> id have to say delusions of grandeur is pretty accurate.


You say as you bump my thread, thinking that your comment is effective and meaningful, when really you are just helping me reach a higher level of public recognition


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

If there were ever a group of delusional grandeous motherfuckers, it would definitely be you guys. You think you are effecting my life, through your keyboards.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They don't have to, they choose to. They have FinShaggy stickers on their bumpers even


ya that gay kid in the one video...............i guess they need friends more than even u do


----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You say as you bump my thread, thinking that your comment is effective and meaningful, when really you are just helping me reach a higher level of public recognition


cant read? i have no problems throwing pennies at the dancing monkey(you), or bumping your thread so every one can see what failure looks like(you again).


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ya that gay kid in the one video...............i guess they need friends more than even u do


 Says the guy who's only human contact comes from someone who could care less about anything he said  And I've never had a gay kid in any video, prove it, find the video.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

dangledo said:


> cant read? i have no problems throwing pennies at the dancing monkey(you), or bumping your thread so every one can see what failure looks like(you again).


  Says the grandeous troll


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Says the guy who's only human contact comes from someone who could care less about anything he said  And I've never had a gay kid in any video, prove it, find the video.


im not gonna re re re spam your re re retarded video for you


----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If there were ever a group of delusional grandeous motherfuckers, it would definitely be you guys. You think you are effecting my life, through your keyboards.


''Anyone that would look down on me for exposing this guy, you can go ahead and have him as your "leader" and if you really can't wait that long, you can have him as your landlord. Just look for the cheapest place on Goulds craigslist.''

''I don't know how to do anything like that. And I don't know how to make a picture of him doing coke. And I don't care enough to make up stuff and learn to hack. I'd rather just share the truth.''

''And I shared this thread on every Facebook page Florida International University has to offer... And that is his target renting audience. Plus the thread already has over 200 views and counting




I hope I can get this thread to the top of all "Darrin McGillis" Google searches, so that anyone looking him up finds this




''​



Finshaggy said:


> The Irony is so thick here



the irony is thick in here....x100


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> im not gonna re re re spam your re re retarded video for you


Fine, when people read this conversation they will just go try to find it themselves   And they'll probably have to go through a few videos before they find whatever video you are specifying, shouldn't be too hard for them though


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

im confused


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Fine, when people read this conversation they will just go try to find it themselves   And they'll probably have to go through a few videos before they find whatever video you are specifying, shouldn't be too hard for them though


nobody is gonna read this its too big........yourwelcome


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

dangledo said:


> ''Anyone that would look down on me for exposing this guy, you can go ahead and have him as your "leader" and if you really can't wait that long, you can have him as your landlord. Just look for the cheapest place on Goulds craigslist.''
> 
> ''I don't know how to do anything like that. And I don't know how to make a picture of him doing coke. And I don't care enough to make up stuff and learn to hack. I'd rather just share the truth.''
> 
> ...


   I don't think I am effecting his life. As stated by me in the quote you posted. All I am doing is speaking the truth. You guys straight up slander and post here like I'm a dumbass even though you don't understand the techniques being used. There is a HUGE difference between stating the truth, and following a crowd of trolls


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't think I am effecting his life. As stated by me in the quote you posted. All I am doing is speaking the truth. You guys straight up slander and post here like I'm a dumbass even though you don't understand the techniques being used. There is a HUGE difference between stating the truth, and following a crowd of trolls


u are a dumbass


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> nobody is gonna read this its too big........yourwelcome


  People already read it right now  This thread has at least 50 people watching it in detail (according to YouTube) and over 10x the number of views compared to posts.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u are a dumbass


u are out of intelligent arguments. but I'm not really sure I ever remember you having any in the first place...


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> People already read it right now  This thread has at least 50 people watching it in detail (according to YouTube) and over 10x the number of views compared to posts.


how come none of your anonymous viewers ever speak up? i think we should call them imaginary friends...........get over yourself fucktard


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> u are out of intelligent arguments. but I'm not really sure I ever remember you having any in the first place...


maybe not....... but my dog is smarter than u


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> u are out of intelligent arguments. but I'm not really sure I ever remember you having any in the first place...


couple or three more days im gonna show u my month old plants.........i hope your excited


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> how come none of your anonymous viewers ever speak up? i think we should call them imaginary friends...........get over yourself fucktard


Because there are too many trolls. If you guys were silent for 2 days while I posted updates, this thread would go a whole new direction. but i's all good, it will happen anyways when I get closer to harvest and after harvest, so I don't need you guys to leave


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> couple or three more days im gonna show u my month old plants.........i hope your excited


I'm not.    Your grow is no different than any other I bet


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Because there are too many trolls. If you guys were silent for 2 days while I posted updates, this thread would go a whole new direction. but i's all good, it will happen anyways when I get closer to harvest and after harvest, so I don't need you guys to leave


it would go the other way like all your youtube videos..................nobody would respond........crickets


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not.    Your grow is no different than any other I bet


its different than yours for sure...........its not all fuckd up and about to die


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> it would go the other way like all your youtube videos..................nobody would respond........crickets


  Incase you don't notice, everything I post on the internet gets a response. And all my videos will to, YouTube doesn't work like forums, and most of my videos do already have comments. Just not hundreds of comments like some of my older videos, but when he videos I am posting now are "my older videos", they will have plenty of comments


----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't think I am effecting his life. As stated by me in the quote you posted. All I am doing is speaking the truth. You guys straight up slander and post here like I'm a dumbass even though you don't understand the techniques being used. There is a HUGE difference between stating the truth, and following a crowd of trolls



we are simply getting the truth out there as well. youre a bottom feeder. youre calling him out like we call you out. hypocrite.


btw, ive done more 'stess' to two of my plants than you have your whole sad grow. pics posted in this thread. you had a post on top and bottom of them. you saw them. topped 2x, supercropped 3x, defoliated2x, lst'd, lollipopped, and scored roots with a razor on transplant into a hot soil on purpose, that regularly get crispy before watered. which ive done many of times to other grows. you just fail at growing and cover it up with a stress grow. youre kidding only yourself.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> its different than yours for sure...........its not all fuckd up and about to die


Mine is different than that too, but probably a lot cooler and subscribable than yours. Actually, not just probably, guaranteed.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

dangledo said:


> we are simply getting the truth out there as well. youre a bottom feeder. youre calling him out like we call you out. hypocrite..


 Except you guys have 1) No experience with me 2) No knowledge of what is going on 3) A troll for a ring leader. ... Again, there is a HUGE difference between what I do and what you do. You guys are trolls.  And no one cares what you say except other trolls. Oh, and Google... Since every word you type helps my Search Engine Optimization


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Mine is different than that too, but probably a lot cooler and subscribable than yours. Actually, not just probably, guaranteed.


fail at growing and cover it up w a stress grow...................i heard somebody else say it


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Mine is different than that too, but probably a* lot cooler and subscribable than yours.* Actually, not just probably, guaranteed.


stuck in high school that , lol, that never happened cuase you were in JV, more of your antics now make sense


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> fail at growing and cover it up w a stress grow...................i heard somebody else say it


   I love that you guys think that, it is going to make harvest (and view count) that much better


----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Except you guys have 1) No experience with me 2) No knowledge of what is going on 3) A troll for a ring leader. ... Again, there is a HUGE difference between what I do and what you do. You guys are trolls.  And no one cares what you say except other trolls.


plenty of experience with you on this forum. shitty grows. why did you ignore the stress part of my post? i was doing hst and lst techniques before your balls dropped kid. if you dont care why do you respond? we are just trying to spread the word that wannabe grower such as yourself shouldnt give advice.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It may be overkill for this grow, but in my next grow I will have a longer veg period. So it's better to have the 1000w now, so I don't end up with 2 HPS setups...


that doesnt sound like a guy doing a stress grow in secret


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> stuck in high school that , lol, that never happened cuase you were in JV, more of your antics now make sense


And while my antics start to "make sense", your posts start to make NO sense. What do you mean "That never happened", and I wasn't in JV I was in juvy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> that doesnt sound like a guy doing a stress grow in secret


What the hell does me talking about getting an HPS have to do with whether or not I am stressing my plants? Except for the fact that HPS lights are a form of stress that make plants danker?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I love that you guys think that, it is going to make harvest (and view count) that much better


it wont make it to harvest ............your gonna chop it early because your broke and pathetic


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> it wont make it to harvest ............your gonna chop it early because your broke and pathetic


Just like my plants died 2 weeks into veg, right?


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha the tags at the bottom of the page are toooo funny


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Ya'll don't even realize how many times you have switched points, just because your points become irrelevant to anything.  Like the rice, remember when that was such a horrible thing. And the milk, "oh god no, not milk!!"


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just like my plants died 2 weeks into veg, right?


just like u chopped the last ones early..........because your broke and pathetic


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ya'll don't even realize how many times you have switched points, just because your points become irrelevant to anything.  Like the rice, remember when that was such a horrible thing. And the milk, "oh god no, not milk!!"


and then your grow was all fucked up and u decided to tell everybody this is a stress grow............. your a fukn liar


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The halogen will not hurt my grow at all. and I never used the neighbors mulch. The bag I used is even in the transplant video.


seems like u would want to hurt your grow


----------



## Stomper420 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finn, when you grow up you too can grow weed like this....Probably not but maybe!


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never abused my plants, ya'll are just assholes.


??????????????????stress grow?????????????????


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I wish it could just be about learning. Sorry I was a dick, everyone is usually here to troll.


stress grow????????


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It will come out super dank. I have REAL genetics this time, and a REAL flower light coming in the mail. Look at my sig, my old grow. That was with reggie seeds and fluorescent to flower, so comparing what I had to work with last time and what I came out with that time, to what I have to work with this time. It's like guaranteed to be some good good good. Not just that good good.


stress grow????????????


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's because of the fluorescents. I always seem to have this problem, because of the weaker light it just seems to give them a more yellow tint. They're fine though, as soon as I get them the nutes they need. I've only nuted them once, and only with like 1/3 a dose of nutes.


stress grow????


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Now your just spittin straight bullshit. I've seen people (in Texas, in highschool) vegging in complete darkness, other than a single 60-80w halogen bulb in a desk lamp. And their plant got like a foot and a half high. If a 80w halogen can do that much by itself, I'm sure a 400w halogen will be helpful to my over 500w of fluorescents  .


i thought u said juvy?????????


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nope. It happens every time I use fluorescent. Watch, as soon as I flip that HPS on for flower (and maybe even just the halogen during veg), they'll start getting dark dark green.


nope not yet


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And I only grew 3 plants the last 2 times. If the 400W (the light I have now was new before) made a noticeable difference on 3 plants, I figure 400w will make a good base, and the extra 100-200w of CFL's I have are a good additive, then the Halogen will make a perfect bonus once they get big enough.


just doesnt sound like a guy doin a stress grow...........but this is only page 21


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And while my antics start to "make sense", your posts start to make NO sense. What do you mean "That never happened", and I wasn't in JV I was in juvy.


lol, ya i know what jail for losers is, you use emoticons as words adn you question my phonetics


----------



## stak (Feb 20, 2013)

Alright, this shit made me laugh so I thought I would share it. It's the description for one of his youtube videos. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqRUI1m8PRM




> *Published on Feb 15, 2013 *
> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr...
> 
> Every dollar counts, but larger donations will receive a free gift.
> ...



I think #3 is my favorite. What a fucking tool. 

Oh yeah. And you're real fucking popular on youtube and you get lots of views and comments for your uploads, right? That video has been up almost a week, it has 16 views (half are probably by accident), zero comments, and one thumbs down. Yeah, you're real fucking popular on the internet.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not changing my mind. Ya'll will see 400w of halogen like a hr a day on my grow eventually.


another lie


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You guys keep acting like I'm new to growing... Looks like it's time for show and tell now  Update will come in like a hr or two, once I post these pictures, and it warms up a bit here. 7:30am in Colorado is cold for a sick mofo... Show and tell will be in a moment though...


stress grow?????


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is a picture of buds from my PERSONAL grow. Where I used reggie seeds and fluorescent lights. View attachment 2463507View attachment 2463508View attachment 2463516View attachment 2463546View attachment 2463547View attachment 2463548View attachment 2463549View attachment 2463550View attachment 2463539View attachment 2463540View attachment 2463541View attachment 2463542View attachment 2463543View attachment 2463544View attachment 2463545View attachment 2463538View attachment 2463517View attachment 2463519View attachment 2463520View attachment 2463521View attachment 2463522View attachment 2463523View attachment 2463524View attachment 2463525View attachment 2463526View attachment 2463527View attachment 2463528View attachment 2463529View attachment 2463530View attachment 2463531View attachment 2463532View attachment 2463533View attachment 2463534View attachment 2463535View attachment 2463536View attachment 2463537View attachment 2463512View attachment 2463513View attachment 2463514View attachment 2463511View attachment 2463509View attachment 2463510


nothing i would smoke


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And remember, all those buds I grew myself aren't from just any old reggie. Those are seeds from Brick weed I grew with, and I made it into some DANK DANK


doesnt sound like a stress grow


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> just like u chopped the last ones early..........because your broke and pathetic


You mean because I went on a road trip to Cali


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ??????????????????stress grow?????????????????


I never abuse my plants. I stress them.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i thought u said juvy?????????


I wasn't in juvy for ALL of highschool, just 3 semesters


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh, and 2 months may be ok to veg for clones, but from seed it's a bullshit time frame to actually try and get anything done. And if your clones are small, same story.


your a dumbass


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> just doesnt sound like a guy doin a stress grow...........but this is only page 21


 Except it sounds EXACTLY like a guy doing a stress grow, the halogen was meant to add extra heat, dryness and light to the grow to replicate a hot summer. I never was able to do it because the plants didn't get tall enough, but it is a stress technique whether you are smart enough to see it or not.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

stak said:


> Alright, this shit made me laugh so I thought I would share it. It's the description for one of his youtube videos. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqRUI1m8PRM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is not a description of my YouTube videos, it is a description of this thread *AdventureTime*:http://goo.gl/52tcE


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

im guessing your makebelieve god frowns upon lying


----------



## stak (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That is not a description of my YouTube videos, it is a description of this thread *AdventureTime*:http://goo.gl/52tcE


Umm, no. I provided the link for where I found what I quoted. It is under the About section of that video. 

I don't give a fuck what you're actually talking about in the video, I don't watch that bullshit. I don't even give a fuck about what you're actually talking about in the portion that I quoted, it's all bullshit.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 2) No knowledge of what is going on





dangledo said:


> why did you ignore the stress part of my post?


5 times now ive shown and told you about stess techniques that ive applied on two plants(eleven on both) that you simply ignore. even quoting around the stess part on the same post. why is that? just wondering why my plants dont look as shitty as yours.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

cause this is all a show for google rank, to cause controversy

thats why every business idea shag has is about people giving him money for dubious knowledge and experience

both which he can not demonstrate

its a modern con


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They don't have to, they choose to. They have FinShaggy stickers on their bumpers even


By support you, he meant financially.

How do you pay rent? Not a troll comment, seriously curious.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Because there are too many trolls. If you guys were silent for 2 days while I posted updates, this thread would go a whole new direction. but i's all good, it will happen anyways when I get closer to harvest and after harvest, so I don't need you guys to leave


Every new person I have seen (in the short month I have been here) has either said you are messing your grow up and trys to help, or starts trolling you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What the hell does me talking about getting an HPS have to do with whether or not I am stressing my plants? Except for _*the fact that HPS lights are a form of stress *_that make plants danker?


...because light stresses the plant. 

To figgy, stress = mutilation and love


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

citing phototropic response, oh and HPS have mainly red and yellow orange light( blue light is what induces more phototropic response so finfailure as usual) as a stress in order to justify an unnatural stress, light ,milk or piercing or shitty soil . .. rice . . is asinine

correlation is not causation


----------



## Totoe (Feb 20, 2013)

I like how Fin claims his critics do not understand language, yet he uses "effect" when he should use affect. Here is an example; Fin uses stress to affect his plants growth and flower cycles. The desired effect of the use of stress is a product he refers to as "dank dank."


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> im guessing your makebelieve god frowns upon lying


My god is not make believe, he lives in your closet. Most people on this site have him in their closet, or someplace in their house.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

stak said:


> Umm, no. I provided the link for where I found what I quoted. It is under the About section of that video.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you're actually talking about in the video, I don't watch that bullshit. I don't even give a fuck about what you're actually talking about in the portion that I quoted, it's all bullshit.


That's because that video is Advertising my new adventure time shit. Which is ONLY that thread right now, along with T-Shirts. I haven't made any adventure time videos yet, and when I do they will be posted on that thread


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

dangledo said:


> 5 times now ive shown and told you about stess techniques that ive applied on two plants(eleven on both) that you simply ignore. even quoting around the stess part on the same post. why is that? just wondering why my plants dont look as shitty as yours.


I ignore everything you say except like the first sentence of every post. You're a troll, don't expect respect.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> My god is not make believe, he lives in your closet. Most people on this site have him in their closet, or someplace in their house.


yep u win..................your the best grower ever ......... your dank dank is gonna be sweet


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> cause this is all a show for google rank, to cause controversy
> 
> thats why every business idea shag has is about people giving him money for dubious knowledge and experience
> 
> ...


 Go ahead and check out my YouTube videos. All my stuff with over 10,000 views has people thanking me. And even some with less than 1,000 have people thanking me. I show people shit  And I do shit that has never been done. Example: [video=youtube;uFMvS2DVF5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFMvS2DVF5U[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> By support you, he meant financially.
> 
> How do you pay rent? Not a troll comment, seriously curious.


Buck already figured out where I work. And I actually get paid by the people running my website to get catalog dispensaries and shit. I have a thread on here for the review parts of it, but since I got blasted with videos and none of the mods did anything, I decided I'm not going to add it to the site yet.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Every new person I have seen (in the short month I have been here) has either said you are messing your grow up and trys to help, or starts trolling you.


You mean, everyone that comes here is trolling me. Period. No one is here to help. They read 20+- posts, then decide to "join in the fun". That is how this started too. There was just three little trolls, one named Buck. And you all jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...because light stresses the plant.
> 
> To figgy, stress = mutilation and love


Light does not stress the plant. Winter stresses the plant. And 12-12 + HPS is the best simulation of winter we can do with light. Which makes the plant think a frost is coming, which makes it think it is going to die, which makes it bud, so it can get seeds for the next generation.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Go ahead and check out my YouTube videos. All my stuff with over 10,000 views has people thanking me. And even some with less than 1,000 have people thanking me. I show people shit  And I do shit that has never been done. Example: [video=youtube;uFMvS2DVF5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFMvS2DVF5U[/video]



1,000 people is literally nothing, and that video has 43 views

3 comments 1 by you and one by delvite, and one random guy

your correlation of people have viewed it as acceptance is laughable


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> *Light does not stress the plant.* Winter stresses the plant.* And 12-12 + HPS is the best simulation of winter* we can do with light. Which makes the plant think a frost is coming, which makes it think it is going to die, which makes it bud, so it can get seeds for the next generation.


Wrong!


phototropic response

and hey dunce its 12-12 in summer too . .you realize that HPS simulates a summer sun, the season right before most plants in the wild are finishing flowering 

pretty much everything you just said makes no sense


----------



## stak (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's because that video is Advertising my new adventure time shit. Which is ONLY that thread right now, along with T-Shirts. I haven't made any adventure time videos yet, and when I do they will be posted on that thread


You're explaining things like I give a fuck. As if I'm actually going to watch one of your videos or something. LOL! 

man, you're a funny fucker


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

stak said:


> You're explaining things like I give a fuck. As if I'm actually going to watch one of your videos or something. LOL!
> 
> man, you're a funny fucker


I thought you were woody33333, sorry. I don't even know who the fuck you are dude


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

lol cant read so he blames someone else for posting . .classic


----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I ignore everything you say except like the first sentence of every post. You're a troll, don't expect respect.



respect? im only pointing out that you say we know nothing about what you are doing, that youre stressing your plants, when in fact a lot of growers have done, and do on a regular basis and that plants dont have to look like absolute shit when done correctly. yet you act as if youre doing groundbreaking research. The *only *thing you dont respond to me about is the stress. conveniently i might add. so once again,(6x) you have ignored my post about stress techniques and plants not having to looking like a dog pisses on them daily(yours). 















for your plants


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

dangledo said:


> respect? im only pointing out that you say we know nothing about what you are doing,


 I know exactly what I am doing


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You seriously are retarded. He has no avatar. Woody is the one that always posts with no avatar


its almost like camouflage


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> its almost like camouflage


Not really. I just mistook someone else for you. It's like... reverse camouflage...


----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2013)

dangledo said:


> im only pointing out that *you say we *know nothing about what you are doing





Finshaggy said:


> I know exactly what I am doing


another finfailure.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Not really. I just mistook someone else for you. It's like... reverse camouflage...


Fail.

THAT IS WHAT CAMOFLAGE IS!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

dangledo said:


> another finfailure.


You don't know what I am doing. It is obvious  That's another troll-fail


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You seriously are retarded. He has no avatar. Woody is the one that always posts with no avatar


how does any of what you said stop you from reading posters name with post content?

your favorite emoticon is worthy of your own inability , no wonder you beg people for money


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fail.
> 
> THAT IS WHAT CAMOFLAGE IS!!!


Camouflage makes you think that you are present MORE than usual? I'm pretty sure camouflage is meant to conceal your presence not make it feel like your presence is more constant than it actually is  I started thinking ALL the no avatars were him. For your logic to make sense, I would have had to not even realized who woody was. It is camouflage for stak, but not woody.  ANOTHER troll-fail


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> how does any of what you said stop you from reading posters name with post content?


I never said it did, I just don't read that shit. I really don't care which of you I'm talking to, the avatar just makes it obvious  .


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

You have missed EVERY point made today. I hope you are REALLY stoned SamWell, because if not, this thread has literally made you stupid.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2013)

for your poor weak sick plants


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You have missed EVERY point made today. I hope you are REALLY stoned SamWell, because if not, this thread has literally made you stupid.



no i hear em, you try try try to make what you do seem more important and elaborate and grandiose then it is

its called 

delusion



dangledo said:


> respect? im only pointing out that you say we know nothing about what you are doing,


 


finshaggy said:


> I know exactly what I am doing





dangledo said:


> another finfailure.


and your response, before you deleted it , to Dangledo was hes a failure . 

i get all the points, especially the ones where you lie for effect


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

protective colouring, mimicry, false appearance, deceptive markings 

He looks like everyone else without an image to you. there for he is mimicking others and blending in with them

CAMOUFLAGE!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> no i hear em, you try try try to make what you do seem more important and elaborate and grandiose then it is
> 
> its called
> 
> ...


 So you miss every point, CLEARLY missed every point, by replying to irrelevant pieces of my posts. Then you claim to "diagnose" me with something due to my replies explaining to you exactly what was missed in the post before.  And you still haven't proven that you understood any of the points presented, you just pretended to be better by throwing around shit that you've heard Buck say because he researched Mania   You're completely lost. Either actually reply to something or stop trolling because you suck.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> protective colouring, mimicry, false appearance, deceptive markings
> 
> He looks like everyone else without an image to you. there for he is mimicking others and blending in with them
> 
> CAMOUFLAGE!


1) Covering that makes him look like the common "wildlife", not background, which makes it NON protective 2) Not mimicry, that would be stak. Woody was the opposite of mimicry, he was the original, the one that things are mimicking. 3) Not false appearance. That is again, what stak did. He "falsely appeared" as woody. 4) Not dece[tive marking, that was again stak. Woody was the one whos markings were copied.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

you are so stupid

now you think you are so important that people remove avatars to confuse you, purposely as they post

lol so delusional


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

And come to think of it, Buck is actually copying CryptKeeper. That was my original troll. Same personality as Buck, but I don't think they are the same person for a few reasons.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you are so stupid


3rd grade insult, then a insult that makes you sound butthurt because no one cares about you, then another copy of bucks commentary.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So you miss every point, CLEARLY missed every point, by replying to irrelevant pieces of my posts. Then you claim to "diagnose" me with something due to my replies explaining to you exactly what was missed in the post before.  And you still haven't proven that you understood any of the points presented, you just pretended to be better by throwing around shit that you've heard Buck say because he researched Mania   You're completely lost. Either actually reply to something or stop trolling because you suck.


an opinoin, or observation is not diagnosis

you are delusional .. its obvious, as you fail at every attempt 

stipule are not pistils

once again you are obsessed with UB, i haven't said anything today that he has other then what i already have said

you are a shameless self promoter who begs for money, steals from walmart, gets your pets high and lies for attention, these are not only my observations as they are demonstrable true(you have done them all) . . . .is this hard for you to understand


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> stipule are not pistils


So are you completely going to derail this back to shit from 2 weeks ago now  Are you really that out of trolly ideas? You knew exactly what I meant when I said Pistil or you wouldn't even be saying that right now. I'm gonna go watch Netflix, go like 8 posts back and actually try to reply to something  If you can  .


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

have fun calling stipule pistils while you try to save face, for continuing to promote misinformation

and hey guy, karma is a two way street, im commenting on content you posted, and as i ask each time it takes pages of re education that only ends up with you calling those who comment dunces

you derail and discredit yourself, at least have a adult outlook


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So you miss every point, CLEARLY missed every point, by replying to irrelevant pieces of my posts. Then you claim to "diagnose" me with something due to my replies explaining to you exactly what was missed in the post before.  And you still haven't proven that you understood any of the points presented, you just pretended to be better by throwing around shit that you've heard Buck say because he researched Mania   You're completely lost. Either actually reply to something or stop trolling because you suck.


you said light is not a stress . . .. i responded with phototropic repsonse(as it is exactly that lgiht stress)

i know all to well how you work be back in a few with your pages of mis-information to either dispute or disprove as you requested

like 12-12 represents a winter sun to funny i bet someone finds a new quote


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And people in this town actually act like I have some level of fame because of my online stuff.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> you are just helping me reach a higher level of public recognition


public recognition of what? dumbassery?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> 1) Covering that makes him look like the common "wildlife", not background, which makes it NON protective 2) Not mimicry, that would be stak. Woody was the opposite of mimicry, he was the original, the one that things are mimicking. 3) Not false appearance. That is again, what stak did. He "falsely appeared" as woody. 4) Not dece[tive marking, that was again stak. Woody was the one whos markings were copied.


How many times a day would say things "falsely appear" to you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Buck already figured out where I work.


you mean, where you don't work.

no cart at the pueblo mall claims you as an employee, moron.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The plants think they are going die is the point.


your plants have been barely holding on at every point in the grow.


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The plants think they are going die is the point. It's like you're retarded. You missed the entire point.


Why would u want ur plants to think their dying before they have even grown? You shld never have kids i can only imagine what you'd do to them....

EDIT: sorry forgot some of these


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean, where you don't work.
> 
> no cart at the pueblo mall claims you as an employee, moron.


 Haha Buck what does he do at the mall? I guess I know where to go (besides this forum) when I need a cheap laugh


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey figgy, I wonder what would happen if you watered with redbull. Or powerade.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2013)

.........................................
................................
............................
..................................... 




.........................................
................................
............................
.....................................


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey figgy, I wonder what would happen if you watered with redbull. Or powerade.


or bleach or used motor oil.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Except, they aren't facts.  I love how all of you say that I have delusions of grandeur, then you act like this


People making fun of you is not even close to delusions of grandure. "This" way that people are acting to you is bore out of your attitude and nothing else. It's not delusional of the grandiose variety to make fun of what is so easy to make fun of.  In fact it's not delusional in anyway whatsoever. Is entertaining yourself delusional? No, it is not. Get a dictionary.


Noun1.delusions of grandeur - a delusion (common in paranoia) that you are much greater and more powerful and influential than you really aredelusion, psychotic belief - (psychology) an erroneous belief that is held in the face of evidence to the contrary

megalomania - a psychological state characterized by delusions of grandeur


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 20, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you said light is not a stress . . .. i responded with phototropic repsonse(as it is exactly that lgiht stress)
> 
> i know all to well how you work be back in a few with your pages of mis-information to either dispute or disprove as you requested
> 
> like 12-12 represents a winter sun to funny i bet someone finds a new quote


You aren't proving anything, you are just completely missing the point and you don't even see it  The point was the plant thinks it is going to die. Not that it was Winter or Summer or whatever. The point was that the light represents to the plant, what the sun does before the plant dies, letting the plant know it is going to die. Thanks for trolling, play again next time


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 20, 2013)

I like how the tags keep getting replaced with more graphic ones... i need some femspermy pics now tho


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 20, 2013)

Are you glad i added an avatar so now you can keep track of whos clowning you?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 20, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I like how the tags keep getting replaced with more graphic ones... i need some femspermy pics now tho


Someone keeps stealing "worst grow EVAR" which I originally added to the tags. Whoever it is needs to stop or die in a fire, that one is MINE


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

My tag is gone.... *pout* 

I don't remember what it was tho. Somethin g to do with seeds.


----------



## Totoe (Feb 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey figgy, I wonder what would happen if you watered with redbull. Or powerade.


It's got electrolytes. It's what plants crave.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 21, 2013)

how bout mt.dew


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2013)

I really am curious about adding soft/energy drinks to plants. How much would it "stress" the plant?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean, where you don't work.
> 
> no cart at the pueblo mall claims you as an employee, moron.


Did you check with the janitorial department?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;v3oMwDlDm98]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3oMwDlDm98[/video]


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Totoe said:


> It's got electrolytes. It's what plants crave.



[video=youtube;-Vw2CrY9Igs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vw2CrY9Igs[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ that is what it is like to argue with figgy.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 21, 2013)

*[h=2]Getting Arrested[/h] I had only smoked once (the story is written above). But we were going to spend $90 on our first sack. Me and my best friend, got some of our Christmas money together, and I talked to my friends dealer. I gave him the money, and he said he would have it to us later that week (looking back that was a stupid, dumbass, dipshit move. But it ended not going bad




)
So we waited





The next day he came up to me and handed me a sack. He said somebody else had given him $20, but then not showed up to school. So he needed to get rid of it, and gave it to me. I had some paper that I could use as joint paper, and used it to roll up a joint, and hid it in my jacket. I was going to smoke it on the way to the outdoor classrooms, in portable trailer type things. But I got to math class, and showed the sack to a couple of friends who were long time stoners, and one of them told me "Smoke a bowl." (Out of a metal 'Eclipse' gum container I had, that was rigged to be a pipe) 
I said "No, were in class."
But he kept saying "Smoke a bowl... ...Smoke a bowl... ...Smoke a bowl... ..."
And I kept saying, "I'm in a classroom... ...We're taking a quiz... ...NO... ..."
But finally I was done with my quiz and he said, "Smoke a bowl. I'll sit on your desk, and you can use your backpack to block the side."
So finally I gave in.
He sat on my desk, and I put my backpack up, to create like a wall. I broke up some bud, and put it on the holes poked into the side of the gum container.
I flicked the lighter, and hit it once.
My friends SLAMMED his hand down on my desk, and confused, I went to take another hit.
He slammed his hand down again and said, "He's coming!" And I hid the pipe and lighter beside me RIGHT AS the teacher was walking up...
He looked at me, and he said, "That was obvious."
Me and my stoner friends in the class each grabbed a bottle of Ax cologne, and sprayed it as we ran out of the class...I hid my weed, and freaked out the rest of the day. But nothing happened.

Later that week I was in History(with the sack on me), the classroom door was open, and the Principle walked in the doorway, and began to scan the classroom. His eyes stopped on me...He pointed his walkie talkie, and said "Have a nice day." But I freaked the fuck out, and the girl next to me said, "You look like you just saw a ghost."
Later in that SAME class period I got called down to the office. I asked the girl next to me to hold the weed, and she did. Then I went to the office.
When I got to the office I knew I was fucked, I was just fucked. 
They told me, "Go to the assistant principals office."
I went in, and my friend was sitting there. Earlier that day, she had decided to wear her slippers, and had given me her shoes to hold in my backpack, so that she didn't have to carry them around all day.
The teachers didn't want her wearing slippers, and needed me to give her her shoes.





Fuckin RELIEVED.
...
...
Then a couple days later, I fell asleep in my 3rd period class.
I woke up. And the assistant principal was in my classroom, he said " (My name) come with me."
And I asked, "Should I bring my backpack?"
He said, "Yes."
When they say "yes", that means they want to search you...So I knew I was fucked, I had the weed on me...
We went to hos office, and a cop came in.
They went through my backpack together and found nothing. Then asked me to empty my pockets. 
I had a couple lighters and said, "I found those."
They said, "You aren't supposed to have them." and I apologized...

Then the ass. principle (




) says, "Let me see your phone."
I said, "My phone is right there."
He said, "Then what's that?"
I said, "My belt buckle."
He said, "Take off your belt."
And hidden behind my belt buckle, was THE TINIEST little sack of weed. Like, you could curl your pinky around it.
And it fell to the ground...
The cop said, "What's that?"
I said, "I don't know."
But he of course, already knew.
So he took me to jail...​ 
*



This literally blew my mind.


----------



## haight (Feb 21, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> *Getting Arrested *This literally blew my mind.


And if it's on the internet it must be true


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 22, 2013)

I just stop in to see progress from time to time. But there hasnt been any in the last two months.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 22, 2013)

I stopped by to see some progress.... I think there will be an update soon


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 22, 2013)

As Promised...

A Finshaggy Inspired Update hahahaha.... 

this plant was double boiled for 45 minutes... its still alive! :/

your mentioned in the credits in the end if you listen Finny.

[youtube]ZeDhuY6nZZk[/youtube]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> (Click my sig for the page with the most recent update... But you have to change your general setting to view threads at 40 posts per page though) My original grow thread for these plants got kinda over saturated with talking while I wasn't near my plants, so there is a REALLY REALLY out of balance "Weed" to "Random" conversation happening. I don't mind if you troll (I'm not a mod), but troll on my plants since this is the Grow Journal section. People want to be able to find the updates when they are starting fresh, reading from the beginning. So, this thread will be my actual grow thread from now on, updates will be here. Starting with the one I made today [video=youtube;mDg0hU42DWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDg0hU42DWE[/video]


Looking good there how did you know what was what in the videos, good call on the sports


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 22, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Looking good there how did you know what was what in the videos, good call on the sports


 Really?? That's looking good??


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 22, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Really?? That's looking good??


it looks awesome its dank dank................ u must not know anything about weed


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 22, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> As Promised...
> 
> A Finshaggy Inspired Update hahahaha....
> 
> ...


funny as shit man haha


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

The trolls will be happy with tomorrows update. I am happy with it as well but I am sure they will get a kick out of it. No update today, but know that tomorrow, the trolls will be having a hay day.  And they will believe it to be at my expense


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The trolls will be happy with tomorrows update. I am happy with it as well but I am sure they will get a kick out of it. No update today, but know that tomorrow, the trolls will be having a hay day.  And they will believe it to be at my expense


You are a troll.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 22, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> As Promised...
> 
> A Finshaggy Inspired Update hahahaha....
> 
> ...


You're going to get some double dank with that! Awesome!!


----------



## haight (Feb 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The trolls will be happy with tomorrows update. I am happy with it as well but I am sure they will get a kick out of it. No update today, but know that tomorrow, the trolls will be having a hay day.  And they will believe it to be at my expense


Gonna flip 'em some troll treats?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 22, 2013)

bump. eagerly awaiting you're next technique


----------



## chewberto (Feb 22, 2013)

Holy shit! those tags are entertaining this week! Lotta fans I guess for ol grinslappy!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> bump. eagerly awaiting you're next technique


Tomorrow isn't a technique... But the next stress technique comes in like... 1-2 more weeks. 3-4 weeks in, I'll do the next stress. I'll do a 25I-NBOH experiment with the plants before then though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Holy shit! those tags are entertaining this week! Lotta fans I guess for ol grinslappy!


Ya'll should really get this shit on 4chan.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 22, 2013)

Wank Wank...


----------



## chewberto (Feb 23, 2013)

Chinsplashy has to be stoned cockatoo!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ya'll should really get this shit on 4chan.


trust me, you don't want that...

your joomla site isn't ready...they would eat you for lunch

they would systematically destroy your life, your family's life and make you the laughing stock of your town.

you've made yourself an easy target Ryan..you don't need that kind of drama.


----------



## Zoltan44x (Feb 23, 2013)

Torturing the poor plants and acting like its some kind of a scientific project....
Get a fucking life.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Chinsplashy has to be stoned cockatoo!


I'm not   Just like Woody's probably not Buck, but it would make total sense


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

Spittn4cash said:


> trust me, you don't want that...


Yes I do. Just go put this shit on 4Chan and stop being a puss.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

Zoltan44x said:


> Torturing the poor plants and acting like its some kind of a scientific project....
> Get a fucking life.


Replying with no real response, to someone you think is wasting time... Get a fucking life.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes I do. Just go put this shit on 4Chan and stop being a puss.


Or how about you stop being a lazy ass and post it yourself.

You are unemployed and have nothing better to do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2013)

can't wait to see what i've missed, i'm jonesing for an update on these gangly, miscolored, abused little shit plants.


----------



## Chronikool (Feb 23, 2013)

I think he fell into his bottle of research chemicals....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 23, 2013)

I heard his next experiment is to replace nutes with Weed B Gon. The more the plants think they are going to die the Danker they become.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 23, 2013)

Dickcrabby! You have never even grown a plant by yourself, I ask people about you from midland, cause they all come here to escape hell, and you are a phantom...a nobody! I can't wait for the day someone does know who you are, I am gonna throat chop that motherfucker, just because they didn't whack you when they had the chance.

Did You hope your Peanut butter dreadlocks would give you an overnight identity? 
and did you think you would be reborn from emo to accepted? 
Is your mom tired of your stepdads old grey dick yet? I bet she thought he would have died by now!
Is it true your sister has a purple pussy like a dog, from all the dongs that split her open?
Does she know you touch her pp while she sleepy? 
Do your plants swallow?
Where did you get a 52 week strain from anyway?
Which came first the dank, or the dank?
How old we're you when you first played butt darts with your dad? He always lets you win!
Is it true that every dipshit is bigger in Texas?
k. Good talk


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey, sorry I didn't post an update today, I was digging a trench (only 17 in deep) so you get to see that tomorrow and the update I promised. I gotta party to go to though, so I can't update tonight. Sorry, definitely tomorrow though.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hey, sorry I didn't post an update today, I was digging a trench (only 17 in deep) so you get to see that tomorrow and the update I promised. I gotta party to go to though, so I can't update tonight. Sorry, definitely tomorrow though.


were all heartbroke


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> were all heartbroke


I know, just wait till tomorrow.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I know, just wait till tomorrow.


who cares....


----------



## dbkick (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hey, sorry I didn't post an update today, I was digging a trench (only 17 in deep) so you get to see that tomorrow and the update I promised. I gotta party to go to though, so I can't update tonight. Sorry, definitely tomorrow though.


hey if you get a chance and pass out at that party youtube the dicks drawn in sharpy on your face ok? that and if anyone kicks your ass would be good. youtube is badass.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

dbkick said:


> hey if you get a chance and pass out at that party youtube the dicks drawn in sharpy on your face ok? that and if anyone kicks your ass would be good. youtube is badass.


If I get in a fight, I'll take out the camera after the guy is knocked out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If I get in a fight, I'll take out the camera after the guy is knocked out.


you gonna slap him with your spaghetti noodles that you call arms?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you gonna slap him with your spaghetti noodles that you call arms?


 Alright, if I get in a fight I'll make a video after.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 23, 2013)

dbkick said:


> hey if you get a chance and pass out at that party youtube the dicks drawn in sharpy on your face ok? that and if anyone kicks your ass would be good. youtube is badass.


All the dicks will be in his mouth, not on his face... That's where the jelly babies rest their head!


----------



## feminizedmutt (Feb 23, 2013)

i was informed that this thread will be deleted tomorrow.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

feminizedmutt said:


> i was informed that this thread will be deleted tomorrow.


  You just joined.


----------



## feminizedmutt (Feb 23, 2013)

i am a capt'n crawling out of the woodwork.

trying to become a vet in the community.


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You just joined.


I bet he grows better plants than you


----------



## chewberto (Feb 23, 2013)

feminizedmutt said:


> i was informed that this thread will be deleted tomorrow.


Thanks for the heads up, guess you better get your shots in now!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

feminizedmutt said:


> i am a capt'n crawling out of the woodwork.
> 
> trying to become a vet in the community.


 I doubt you know what's going on around here.  If they deleted this thread, YouTube will be the only documentation of a new strain being born.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I doubt you know what's going on around here.


priceless irony.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I doubt you know what's going on around here.  If they deleted this thread, YouTube will be the only documentation of a new strain being born.


Really? What strain did you create again.. Master breeder, but has 2 grows under his belt!


----------



## feminizedmutt (Feb 23, 2013)

here is one of my current girls, just running a 12/12 from seed to get back into it, make sure i know what im doing 

almost 4 weeks since preflower. smelling very fruity when i bury my face in her.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> *Tomorrow isn't a technique..*. But the next stress technique comes in like... 1-2 more weeks. 3-4 weeks in, I'll do the next stress. I'll do a 25I-NBOH experiment with the plants before then though.


interesting


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

feminizedmutt said:


> here is one of my current girls, just running a 12/12 from seed to get back into it, make sure i know what im doing
> 
> almost 4 weeks since preflower. smelling very fruity when i bury my face in her.
> 
> View attachment 2539386


Your plant wants nitrogen


----------



## feminizedmutt (Feb 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your plant wants nitrogen



not sure why..i feed it every week and my food suggests every 4 weeks. could it just be becuase shes root bound?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Really? What strain did you create again.. Master breeder, but has 2 grows under his belt!


I don't know what I'm going to call it yet, and I haven't even started cross breeding it, so I don't have to pick a name yet.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 24, 2013)

yes, please do come up with a new name for crap weed.


----------



## feminizedmutt (Feb 24, 2013)

how about shaggys reggie berry?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Update will be today.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 24, 2013)

How many times do I gots ta tell you! You can't grow! Well you have grown a following of haters, but cannabis ain't your thing!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> How many times do I gots ta tell you! You can't grow! Well you have grown a following of haters, but cannabis ain't your thing!


    Trolling is not YOU'RE thing. Get better please. Or is it: "Get Well Soon"?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Update will be today.


Figgys old plants will be replaced with much better looking plants for the update.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Trolling is not YOU'RE thing. Get better please. Or is it: "Get Well Soon"?


Oh it's my thing now! I like how you try to point out that I'm not a good troll. Thanks I will get better soon..soon as you provide another downdate!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 24, 2013)

I will troll "you're" hole so hard!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Figgys old plants will be replaced with much better looking plants for the update.


 No. I said you guys would enjoy it. Not that you would be in outrage. But...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Oh it's my thing now! I like how you try to point out that I'm not a good troll. Thanks I will get better soon..soon as you provide another downdate!


The next update will be the EASIEST for you guys to perceive as a "downdate", but it's not a down date. And I will be posting it within the hour.


----------



## Figong (Feb 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Trolling is not YOU'RE thing. Get better please. Or is it: "Get Well Soon"?


While we're being a smartass and correcting grammar, it's 'your', not 'you're' in this instance.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Figong said:


> While we're being a smartass and correcting grammar, it's 'your', not 'you're' in this instance.


 I remember when Buck was a grammar Nazi. Then he decided to be a troll instead  Angry French Man -/>:{(-


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Figong said:


> While we're being a smartass and correcting grammar, it's 'your', not 'you're' in this instance.


And I wasn't correcting grammar. I was annunciating YOUR


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

but I did spell it wrong.


----------



## feminizedmutt (Feb 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The next update will be the EASIEST for you guys to perceive as a "downdate", but it's not a down date. And I will be posting it within the hour.


well hurry up im bored.

and fuck grammer


----------



## chewberto (Feb 24, 2013)

Why don't you stick to buying, your mommy did!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 24, 2013)

Any more "facts" i can point out, just let me know!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

I said today. Not this moment, I'm busy blazin with some people. So I'll post that update soon.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I said today. Not this moment, I'm busy blazin with some people. So I'll post that update soon.


Oh, smoking out with all of your friend? Singular


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hahaha, no update. The plants probably died from all of the weird stuff and chemicals he dumped on them.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's the trench I dug. New update really soon. Sorry, someone came over. [video=youtube;rP60LeBVXAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP60LeBVXAA[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Feb 24, 2013)

I like your sisters hole better


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't know what I'm going to call it yet, and I haven't even started cross breeding it, so I don't have to pick a name yet.


call it adventure time


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> cal it adventure time


That's a great idea. I'm probably actually going to do that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

There will probably be two updates today.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe 3. Depending if I can edit 2 videos together that are similar.


----------



## feminizedmutt (Feb 24, 2013)

keep doing what youre doing, just stop acting like youre gods only creation


----------



## Dank Hands (Feb 24, 2013)

I wish RIU would ban people like this OP. Hes always tried to fight everyone who tried to help him. There are plenty of people out there who will take advice and learn instead of pushing misinformation and calling everyone who corrects them a "troll". This entire thread is just him talking trash to members and being a keyboard tough guy(along with 90% of his posts).


----------



## chewberto (Feb 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Here's the trench I dug. New update really soon. Sorry, someone came over. [video=youtube;rP60LeBVXAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP60LeBVXAA[/video]


He picked up one of the workers shovels and pretended he did some actual work! Did you hear the fake gasp of exhaustion.."whew almost done" yeah right, stop claiming the good folks of Mexicos help as your own... You aint got no Yawb! no trabajo!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 24, 2013)

dangledo said:


> I like your sisters hole better


Thats more like a gaping wound! shotgun blast down there... I know i smashed on it cause i am a filthy Slamhole Dickpig loving kinda guy! no Biggie! just needed vice grips.....


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Here's the trench I dug. New update really soon. Sorry, someone came over. [video=youtube;rP60LeBVXAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP60LeBVXAA[/video]



This is an analogy of your grow, right???


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's something ya'll have been asking for since a LONG time ago... Pictures...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

We been asking for videos so we can mock you. 

Lazy bastard.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 24, 2013)

3 updates in one day! this will be more epic then lord of the rings. also pictures were stunning


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 24, 2013)

can we get a estimated time on you're next video drop please?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

Comments while I am watching.

Dude you are the worst photographer/videographer ever. LOL 

We has our first male!!!

We can't see the nutsack, but I'll take your word for it.

WTF ITS OVER ALREADY??????


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

That video wasn't even enough to get a tingle.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> 3 updates in one day! this will be more epic then lord of the rings. also pictures were stunning





stoned cockatoo said:


> can we get a estimated time on you're next video drop please?


Thank you, and some timein the next like 20 mins to an hr.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, so much production time for less than a minute of video. Sounds expensive.


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 24, 2013)

so do you have proof that the other two are female or are you still waiting to see?


I guess in a way this proves that stress = more males


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 24, 2013)

nevermind, You posted your video right before I posted my question


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> so do you have proof that the other two are female or are you still waiting to see?
> 
> 
> I guess in a way this proves that stress = more males


That is not what this proves. If you watch the videos, the common element in a majority of the male plants, is the fact that I gave the a companion plant. Putting another species of plant with your bud, makes it more likely to be male.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That is not what this proves. If you watch the videos, the common element in a majority of the male plants, is the fact that I gave the a companion plant. Putting another species of plant with your bud, makes it more likely to be male.


WUT??

Dude, I thought you said you have been growing bagseed for a while and have yet to see a male. 

Well there are your males.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

Bag seed would be multiple strains. So if "companions" make them male then you should of already seen males in your previous grows.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 24, 2013)

finshaggy is correct on this issue


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> WUT??
> 
> Dude, I thought you said you have been growing bagseed for a while and have yet to see a male.
> 
> Well there are your males.


I know, I had never seen a male before. But I definitely saw some this time. And I saved two of them so that I can use their pollen.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 24, 2013)

what about the issue of running 1000W HPS for those 3 little plants?

250W HPS would do them three just fine 

and Hey Freshy.... dont wait until the end of flower to pollinate.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 24, 2013)

WTF is going on with these?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2013)

OMFG, those are the saddest plants i have ever seen.

just pathetic.


----------



## feminizedmutt (Feb 24, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> so do you have proof that the other two are female or are you still waiting to see?
> 
> 
> I guess in a way this proves that stress = more males


plants dont look bad shaggy.

i have a close friend that is breeder, and he tells me that stress does not change genes. genes are decided before the seed is formed. all seeds start as females, like humans do, and if they aquire a y chromosome, they become male, but this is done in the pre embryonic stage, while in the seed sack. this is like saying stress will change an already 'developed' baby.

stress CAN cause hermies, if the trait is in the genepool. the trait will only be in the geenpool if it has been programmed into the genes (mutagens, like silver or acid)


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> WTF is going on with these?
> 
> View attachment 2541126


they're dead.*

deader than fried chicken.


----------



## feminizedmutt (Feb 24, 2013)

i love fried chicken! especially when the batter is the right flavor!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2013)

feminizedmutt said:


> i love fried chicken! especially when the batter is the right flavor!


i've got some batter. ostrich flavored.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> they're dead.*
> 
> deader than fried chicken.


that internode will be filled with bud


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2013)

Damn shin, I had to check this thread out after seeing you complain to the mods about ppl clogging up your thread. Even rollie himself came down to call you out! LOL! That was some funny shit. I didn't see you calling him a dumass or idiot or in fact didn't see you respond at all after his appearance. On a positive note I will say you are an inspiration to all bad pot growers shag. Pictures like yours show other people that someone is always worse than them. Kudos on all of your groundbreaking results thus far! Your methods are amazing and your application flawless! Very soon you may be able to start your own mml website with all of the success and fame you have achieved here. I mean you have one grow with over 5000 posts this is amazing in itself. Just think if this was on your own site....
"Thin baggy.org" anyone can dream right?
Looks like all the _*"*__*stress"*_ you put on em really made em pay off! All that milk and they should have very strong bones. So just for the record you still plan on hitting that 2-3 oz/plant mark? How much do you figure the double dank will be worth? Like $1000 an oz? Since high quality dank goes for between 3-400 oz the double dank has to be at _*least*_..... double right? maybe even triple? Make sure you show us all your many methods of hash making from the massive amount of trimmings you will have too. I am looking forward to this. Since I now know how to grow from watching you, I would now like to know how to make hash too.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's a great idea. I'm probably actually going to do that.


dumbass its dank dank................... u cant change it now


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 25, 2013)

No updates. Lame.

We know he has at least one female because of the pics. He'll prob end up killing or mutating them when he puts shit in their stems.


----------



## Figong (Feb 25, 2013)

He's probably going to try to graft the female onto a lily of the valley plant or something equally as toxic and end up a statistic. I was going to say joke, but he already has that title.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I doubt you know what's going on around here.  If they deleted this thread, YouTube will be the only documentation of a new strain being born.


Noone cares about your new"strain" PPl don't come to watch your stunning success. Or in drooling anticipation of dank dank. People come to watch you make a fool out of yourself and to watch you mutilate and torture those poor things you call plants. You are a joke, plain and simple. The fact that this thread still exists is a tribute to RIU's endless patience, and possibly as comic relief for many. I read thru bout 20 pages last nite and at times I laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 25, 2013)

Those plants look so fantastic! This fucking journal is priceless. That beast of a plant in the middle back is something special Fin. Is that the sought after Beanstalk pheno of your Double D strain? I can just see a picture of that beauty on Attitude's website next to all those lesser plants.. Who could resist those magic beans of yours! Getting caught up with this journal is the only thing that keeps me awake on my 6 hour drive home from work every other week! You tha man!!


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Finshaggy said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt you know what's going on around here.  If they deleted this thread, YouTube will be the only documentation of a new strain being born.
> ...


Fin is not a joke!! People in his town are repping the shit out of him all the time. He's practically famous.. I heard people just walk up and shake his hand and ask him to kiss their babies..


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That is not what this proves. If you watch the videos, the common element in a majority of the male plants, is the fact that I gave the a companion plant. Putting another species of plant with your bud, makes it more likely to be male.


This is the most retarded thing i have ever seen in print.


----------



## Totoe (Feb 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> WUT??
> 
> Dude, I thought you said you have been growing bagseed for a while and have yet to see a male.
> 
> Well there are your males.



He hasn't seen any males cause hes been growing hermie offspring from mexican schwag.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> they're dead.*
> 
> deader than fried chicken.


Hey Fin, what the hell happened to your grow? You supposedly had some T5s or something for veg and now have a 600w hps or something. Why are you growing midget plants with the exception of that Stretchy Von Stretch A Lot pheno in the back? You started this grow about two months ago and this is what you have to show for it. 

Color me not surprised, but perhaps milk and oddball chems are not the right things to be feeding your plants.

If you are growing this for hash, it would help to have MORE foliage, not these pathetic excuses for cannabis plants.

Wat up?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 25, 2013)

lack of updates lame-o.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Fin is not a joke!! People in his town are repping the shit out of him all the time. He's practically famous.. I heard people just walk up and shake his hand and ask him to kiss their babies..


That guy even gets close to one of my babies It'd be wwIII PPl are repping him? Well, I guess there is such a thing as bad rep tooI can feel myself getting dumber after every post of his I read! But its like a trainwreck man I can't look away. People say crack is bad. Shit man that stuff has nothin' on fragk! The good voice in my head says run away, run fast and far. The bad voice says I want more, I can't get enuf mor,mor,mor.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Hey Fin, what the hell happened to your grow? You supposedly had some T5s or something for veg and now have a 600w hps or something. Why are you growing midget plants with the exception of that Stretchy Von Stretch A Lot pheno in the back? You started this grow about two months ago and this is what you have to show for it.
> 
> Color me not surprised, but perhaps milk and oddball chems are not the right things to be feeding your plants.
> 
> ...


I think it is clear man. We have all excepted that the Dank Dank when it is has finished its 52 month life cycle causes permastoning with just one hit. So the 1/1000th of a gram he will pull in hash should cause severe retardation, seizures and brain aneurysms if taken in too large a dose. So Just one fan leaf will produce enuf hash to get the entire country of portugal high as hell. I can't wait bro. This is gonna be friggin awesome.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> This is the most retarded thing i have ever seen in print.


Whatever do you mean? fin said so It must be true. He is never wrong just ask he'll tell you. How dare you question the thinster. Prepare yourself for a verbal rebuke even your seventh grade math teacher would envy. I'ma go hide I am scared of the repercussions, you should hide too. Be afraid very afraid.


----------



## Dank Hands (Feb 26, 2013)

My 5 year old is wiser than Fin Fagboy


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 26, 2013)

i knew you would get majority males, and i pop 10 packs of seeds at a time and still get a consistent 60/40 female male ratio

you got more males cause of the pre-seedling stress


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2013)

this is sad.

i was rooting for spammy to fail, and now that he has failed so spectacularly it just feels wrong.

i'm gonna go rub one out to femspermy and hopefully feel better.


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this is sad.
> 
> i was rooting for spammy to fail, and now that he has failed so spectacularly it just feels wrong.
> 
> i'm gonna go rub one out to femspermy and hopefully feel better.


If by 'rub one out', you're making an Italian Mafia reference to killing a plant.. don't - he's killed enough for quite a few people.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> If by 'rub one out', you're making an Italian Mafia reference to killing a plant.. don't - he's killed enough for quite a few people.


um, Don't think that is exactly what he had in mind. lol


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> um, Don't think that is exactly what he had in mind. lol


Guessed not, but figured I could slip a mafia reference in.. haha


----------



## chewberto (Feb 26, 2013)

Shleprock! Anyone Remember that?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this is sad.
> 
> i was rooting for spammy to fail, and now that he has failed so spectacularly it just feels wrong.
> 
> i'm gonna go rub one out to femspermy and hopefully feel better.


\
well this really is not failure . . but its a slight set back , fin will be the first to grow 3.75 ounces from a 1000 watt bulb


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2013)

3.75 eh? A little optimistic don't you think? More like .375 oz.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> \
> well this really is not failure . . but its a slight set back , fin will be the first to grow 3.75* ounces* from a 1000 watt bulb


*grams

......


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> *grams
> 
> ......



Too funny seriously lmfao right now.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> *grams
> 
> ......


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2013)

we should have a contest: can you grow more than failspammy using a 4 oz dixie cup and a 13 watt CFL light?

i bet we would all win.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2013)

the great thing is that the tags still bring up this thread even after they are deleted


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> we should have a contest: can you grow more than failspammy using a 4 oz dixie cup and a 13 watt CFL light?
> 
> i bet we would all win.


Could -probably- do it with a 7w CFL, twin magnetic 2 pin bulb..


----------



## chewberto (Feb 26, 2013)

I could have yielded more in the snow this winter!


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I could have yielded more in the snow this winter!


I wouldn't doubt that, especially if you got a few seeds from a stress-checked auto, quite a few are quite cold tolerant. (To which now Finny will try to grow autos in the fridge, using only the fridge light)


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> I wouldn't doubt that, especially if you got a few seeds from a stress-checked auto, quite a few are quite cold tolerant. (To which now Finny will try to grow autos in the fridge, using only the fridge light)


i bet he'll think the light stays on when the door closes and kill that grow too.


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i bet he'll think the light stays on when the door closes and kill that grow too.


hahaha.. as much as I shouldn't laugh, that's actually quite sad, but probably true. Kudos for being historically accurate


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2013)

now i know why i feel sad that spammy failed.

this thread is better than any TV show or professional sports, and it is something that i use every day to amuse myself.

i mean, golf is only good on sundays and there's not much good TV right now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> I wouldn't doubt that, especially if you got a few seeds from a stress-checked auto, quite a few are quite cold tolerant. (To which now Finny will try to grow autos in the fridge, using only the fridge light)


Like my garage plant? lol

I think he will get 3-4 grams per plant. He has 3 females, so if he doesn't kill or manage to polinate one of em, that would be .42 ounce total.

BUuuuut he said he IS going to polinate the plants, so I am guessing he will get 3 grams total.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 26, 2013)

my guess is ten grams ...............8 grams of seed


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 26, 2013)

Man, you guys are being optimistic. 

His plants have upcoming feeds with bizarre chemicals, an impending crucifixion, and who the hell only knows what else that Shiva voice in his head will make him do to them.

He's gonna yield zero grams. His plants won't make it.


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Like my garage plant? lol
> 
> I think he will get 3-4 grams per plant. He has 3 females, so if he doesn't kill or manage to polinate one of em, that would be .42 ounce total.
> 
> BUuuuut he said he IS going to polinate the plants, so I am guessing he will get 3 grams total.


Your garage plant vs. his recent experiments = your garage plant wins, almost a supreme victory! - even with 1/2 dead-like characteristics.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 26, 2013)

that tranny shiva is into some weird s&m shit.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 26, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Man, you guys are being optimistic.
> 
> His plants have upcoming feeds with bizarre chemicals, an impending crucifixion, and who the hell only knows what else that Shiva voice in his head will make him do to them.
> 
> He's gonna yield zero grams. His plants won't make it.


ya your probably right


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Whoever added the tag Cannabis Holocaust is genius, it shld be the title to this thread


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

it's been awhile since i checked this thread out. so how are the sprouts doing? they grow any since i last checked them out?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Whoever added the tag Cannabis Holocaust is genius, it shld be the title to this thread


Lmfao, cannabis holocaust omg. too funny.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 26, 2013)

The jews were at club med compared to the rape bait sprouts.


----------



## firelane (Feb 26, 2013)

This grow is for hash, not bud. 

I think High Times or some other pot magazine should feature his grow in April. Put his pic on the cover, takes pics of grow, and do an interview on his thoughts about growing. He can be the April Fool, it would be so funny that it would sell.


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Lmfao, cannabis holocaust omg. too funny.


Is that a fact?  ..


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't wait for harvest time...


Judging by this how to video made by fin I could learn a thing or two from this boy


*Especially about when to harvest.... look how ready those buds were.*... mmm mmm ..... the perfect harvest 






[video=youtube;a00YjA4cZDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a00YjA4cZDo[/video]


----------



## heckler73 (Feb 26, 2013)

Holy Brownies stuffed with Bear Feces!

I stumbled on this thread last night, and had a hard time going to sleep because I was laughing too hard.
In the time that Fin has grown these plants, my friends have harvested two crops with about 2lbs of output.
And if those are the buds he's FINALLY harvested, it is a travesty.
Seriously, I've gone to the garbage dump and found trash bags full of throw-away cuttings and immature popcorn that looked (and probably smoked) better than his "Dank dank dankity dank" (I hope that is the correct term).

Now I haven't read the whole thread (waaaaaay too long... hell, it took me over 5 hours to read--and cross-reference--the first 135 pages of the Astir LED thread, but that one is WORTH reading); however, after seeing stuff about spraying milk on the plants and "Adventure Time", I can only imagine what sort of monstrous chemical "stressing" was done to these poor, innocent vegetables. 

But this thread is so damn funny, I had to subscribe... KEEP THE COMEDY ROLLING, TROOPS! Cramping belly laughs are good for one's health!


----------



## kr4x (Feb 26, 2013)

how did he manage to reach 10k posts?


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

kr4x said:


> how did he manage to reach 10k posts?


I can field this one, he spams posts to develop himself as a sort of online mj personality, and doesn't focus on his plants, learning, or anything else critical to having solid bud... hence his post counts are through the roof, and his videos look like a 9 year old is growing their first plant or tree for earth day.. (it may survive, and if it does.. it's in need of critical care and much more in the way of phytology/horticulture skills than he could amass in his next 3 lifetimes(specific to him, not the 9 year old who's outgrowing him no matter the species in question))


----------



## heckler73 (Feb 26, 2013)

kr4x said:


> how did he manage to reach 10k posts?


I suspect fantastic quantities of trendy pharmaceutical amusements, and responding to every message posted, helped him to achieve that goal.
Which in retrospect is a Herculean task, 
unless one is a jibbering fool to begin with.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

His female update.

[video=youtube;PwRSqizVMQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwRSqizVMQk&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUdDrmKrF4v UnUJxvAAkK1Wg[/video]

That one in the back is HELLA stretched!

The two in the front don't even seem to be growing.

He is such a lazy ass. Won't even turn the HPS off for videos.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> His female update.
> 
> [video=youtube;PwRSqizVMQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwRSqizVMQk&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUdDrmKrF4v UnUJxvAAkK1Wg[/video]
> 
> ...


Did I hear him say he was going to clone them?? 

So he's going to use the top for clones, and the bottom for pollination?

He's not going to have any bud..so he did all of these experiments for nothing??


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> That one in the back is HELLA stretched!
> 
> The two in the front don't even seem to be growing.
> 
> He is such a lazy ass. Won't even turn the HPS off for videos.


if he turned off the HPS we'd be able to see what a spectacular failure he has going on.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> if he turned off the HPS we'd be able to see what a spectacular failure he has going on.


Exactly. 

burns, ph fluct, etc.


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> if he turned off the HPS we'd be able to see what a spectacular failure he has going on.


Am tempted to d/l the photos, use a few photoshop filters to try to fix the pic, adjust the color to some semi-sane set.. and see what they really look like.


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> His female update.
> 
> [video=youtube;PwRSqizVMQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwRSqizVMQk&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUdDrmKrF4v UnUJxvAAkK1Wg[/video]
> 
> ...


Yep, those are the traits he looks for in breeding stock. Apparently he wants a huge supply of shitty plant genetics.

I've seen plants grown in PC cases that look better than those.


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

Adventure Time?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Is that a fact?  ..


 well not by those methods. But fins methods yes funny as hell.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 26, 2013)

What companion plants was ur moms vag growing for her to get u as a male/hermie?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2013)

Well fin, you are successful in one thing. This thread has successfully consumed almost every thought of mine since I discovered it yesterday.First in hysterical amazement at the sheer fortitude of your beliefs and assumptions. Second, in disgust at the way you call people fools, idiots and such when they are just trying to help. Third, in an unbridled desire to ridicule and insult you based upon your obvious distaste for any given advice from people who do what we do quite well. 

Upon further contemplation I feel I have been a bit harsh on you. One of your theories is at least partially based on fact. It is true that stress on a species *can *make it stronger and yes arguably "better" .This, young botanist is called evolution. Factors like wind, heat or lack of heat, photo-period duration and intensity, viral and bacterial exposure as well as countless other variables contribute to change in a species' traits and characteristics. 
*
However, *the problem with you or anyone trying replicate evolution solely by a change in environmental factors is; that shit takes eons. Now, I can see that these pitiful little dwarfs you are torturing may take up to a decade to bear fruit, but, that still is not long enuf to see any noticeable _*POSITIVE*_ changes in a species. You will see changes tho, we can all see them clearly. They just aren't positive. Things like stunted growth, yellowing,stretching,hermaphroditic tendencies and lastly DEATH cannot possibly be construed as positive improvements.

THAT BEING SAID

It is possible for man to change the characteristics of a species. This, budding horticultural pillar, is called cross-breeding. I am not going to explain this process as I can tell you have at least a basic understanding of the process. You stated that you were gonna save those nuts to pollinate those pitiful little whelps. The problem with this is, When breeding for quality you pick the best out of the litter not the runts. By pollinating a shitty plant with another shitty plant you don't get Dank Dank you get Shit Shit. 

DUMBASS


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2013)

Ya'll thought I was tryin to give him credit didn't ya? Lol 

Nope. Continue the heckling. 

This is great sport!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2013)

One more bit of advice Thin, that I know you will take so well. 

If you have any questions of me. 

Read my sig.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 26, 2013)

He gets credit for staying as stubborn as he is and maybe for having the ability to waste months of "growing" for nothing and still somehow making it a success in his head..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 26, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> He gets credit for staying as stubborn as he is and maybe for having the ability to waste months of "growing" for nothing and still somehow making it a success in his head..


Its ALL about Perspective


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> He gets credit for staying as stubborn as he is and maybe for having the ability to waste months of "growing" for nothing and still somehow making it a success in his head..


I don't give credit to someone who jumps head first into an empty pool after being told repeatedly said pool is empty. That is not creditworthy.

If stubborn defines this guy. Webster should amend its' definition. 

Obtuse is more accurate:


American Heritage Dictionary:[h=2]ob·tuse[/h]
Top
Home > Library > Literature & Language > Dictionary
(&#335;b-t&#363;s', -ty&#363;s', &#601;b-)





_adj._, -tus·er, -tus·est.


Lacking quickness of perception or intellect.
Characterized by a lack of intelligence or sensitivity




Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/obtuse#ixzz2M4WuKk2y


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 26, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/628689-finshaggy-remix-competition.html#post8741298


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> I can field this one, he spams posts to develop himself as a sort of online mj personality, and doesn't focus on his plants, learning, or anything else critical to having solid bud... hence his post counts are through the roof, and his videos look like a 9 year old is growing their first plant or tree for earth day.. (it may survive, and if it does.. it's in need of critical care and much more in the way of phytology/horticulture skills than he could amass in his next 3 lifetimes(specific to him, not the 9 year old who's outgrowing him no matter the species in question))


true story gang


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> true story gang


Hey doc, since this is true why do you think rollie allows him to post such crap? Since he is out there on youtube and such claiming RIU as his home, doesn't this reflect poorly on us as a community?

It is for comic relief isn't it? Or to draw ppl in so they will laugh at him and become members? 

Just curious cuz I am so enjoying this thread.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 26, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Hey doc, since this is true why do you think rollie allows him to post such crap? Since he is out there on youtube and such claiming RIU as his home, doesn't this reflect poorly on us as a community?
> 
> It is for comic relief isn't it? Or to draw ppl in so they will laugh at him and become members?
> 
> Just curious cuz I am so enjoying this thread.


 Nah its just free advertising for the site... anyone that reads will see there is plenty of good info being offered... if anything it prolly does improve chances of hits and people joining... not because of him, but because they see that people put up with him... and are even STILL TRYING to feed the dead horse good carrots


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Hey doc, since this is true why do you think rollie allows him to post such crap? Since he is out there on youtube and such claiming RIU as his home, doesn't this reflect poorly on us as a community?
> 
> It is for comic relief isn't it? Or to draw ppl in so they will laugh at him and become members?
> 
> Just curious cuz I am so enjoying this thread.


not sure why. could very well be the 2 reasons you stated above.

I like reading this thread for the comedic gold, but it moves to fast. you miss a day and you fall way behind. so I missed a lot lately. but I'm sure this thread is still hella funny


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not sure why. could very well be the 2 reasons you stated above.
> 
> I like reading this thread for the comedic gold, but it moves to fast. you miss a day and you fall way behind. so I missed a lot lately. but I'm sure this thread is still hella funny


haha yeah luckily we can count on Fin to stay Faggy and the comedy will keep Growing...

Miss a day and your not missing anything important... miss the grow and your still not missing much... but its an experience thats for sure haha.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Nah its just free advertising for the site... anyone that reads will see there is plenty of good info being offered... if anything it prolly does improve chances of hits and people joining... not because of him, but because they see that people put up with him... and are even STILL TRYING to feed the dead horse good carrots



yup, I agree. Personally tho, Until I see him say "maybe this wasn't such a good idea", or simply give thanks to just one of the compassionate folks who doggedly try to help this kid. The only carrots he gets from me are rotten.


----------



## 420mon (Feb 26, 2013)

In the morning the cock sings, Why is the cock singing? The hen laid an egg, that will grow up to be a chicken.....Shiva was extremely pleased by this and rewarded the cock with divine status.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not sure why. could very well be the 2 reasons you stated above.
> 
> I like reading this thread for the comedic gold, but it moves to fast. you miss a day and you fall way behind. so I missed a lot lately. but I'm sure this thread is still hella funny


I think it's boring now. Everyone has had their shots at this sad grow. Now it's just tired.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 26, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I think it's boring now. Everyone has had their shots at this sad grow. Now it's just tired.


there just has to be some more failure we can ride out...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I think it's boring now. Everyone has had their shots at this sad grow. Now it's just tired.


told ya I missed alot. lol 


well it was funny while it lasted, lol


----------



## majek (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> told ya I missed alot. lol
> 
> 
> well it was funny while it lasted, lol


You didn't miss much believe me. This thread will die along with his plants all we are doing is delaying the inevitable.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 26, 2013)

kr4x said:


> how did he manage to reach 10k posts?


He is a master troll. And a self-denying troll.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 27, 2013)

Man Im TUNED in... I never knew anyone that would actually spend their time and money to do something stupid/crazy like this. I mean... for real 1000W light? Where Are The Clones... its been next week for like a month. I want to see him Fuck them up some more... watch their twisted despot of a flower and Watch as he Enjois his Fruits.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> if he turned off the HPS we'd be able to see what a spectacular failure he has going on.


I think we can still tell....


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 27, 2013)

I think he has given up guys. He is online but is not defending or posting updates on the dank dank. Damn I was hoping this would last. Soooo sad I only discovered this wonderful thread yesterday


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I think he has given up guys. He is online but is not defending or posting updates on the dank dank. Damn I was hoping this would last. Soooo sad I only discovered this wonderful thread yesterday


Dont worry, he's posting in the silk road thread of his about some new online experimental currency, the bitcoin or something like that - more comedy will insue shortly.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I think he has given up guys. He is online but is not defending or posting updates on the dank dank. Damn I was hoping this would last. Soooo sad I only discovered this wonderful thread yesterday


You must be new around these parts. The shwag never gives up  Haven't you been paying any attention? Shaggy gonna tell you to learn to read.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 27, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You must be new around these parts. The shwag never gives up  Haven't you been paying any attention? Shaggy gonna tell you to learn to read.


damn. these ol bones can't handle a shaglashing


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

elo mate ive been keepin while getting high as. so down to 3 fems or is it four. that snake vid was good..........................................................................







...............................................heres a pick to show my hard work  peace out to the finn-munity


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

Figong said:


> Dont worry, he's posting in the silk road thread of his about some new online experimental currency, the bitcoin or something like that - more comedy will insue shortly.


Actually if you havent seen this, he didn't start bit coins, they are an online currency that is not traceable! Silk Road is a website that u can purchase illegal drugs with said coins online! I'm sure he will try and plug his name in the tagcloud to leech onto another traffi heavy thread. The joke continues, that much is true!


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Actually if you havent seen this, he didn't start bit coins, they are an online currency that is not traceable! Silk Road is a website that u can purchase illegal drugs with said coins online! I'm sure he will try and plug his name in the tagcloud to leech onto another traffi heavy thread. The joke continues, that much is true!


Oh, I'd bet my first born and my nuts that he didn't start it.. promise you that - if he can't take care of a semi-low maintenance plant (generally speaking) he can't handle anything new/inventive. The joke must go on!


----------



## stak (Feb 27, 2013)

How the hell is he going to afford bitcoins if he can't afford decent gear for his grow?


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 27, 2013)

more drugs are just what fintard needs.......................maybe its for the sprouts


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 27, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> more drugs are just what fintard needs.......................maybe its for the sprouts


fuckin a man cocaine will prolly make em gro like hell! Never even considered that. Maybe that is the final piece of the puzzle to create the elusive DANK DANK

If this is true we should give him credit he does have a plan.


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> fuckin a man cocaine will prolly make em gro like hell! Never even considered that. Maybe that is the final piece of the puzzle to create the elusive DANK DANK
> 
> If this is true we should give him credit he does have a plan.


Only if your tap water has a pH of closer to 8 would that almost work.. almost pure/pure cocaine has a pH of about 4.2-4.5.. depending on lab conditions


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 27, 2013)

i wonder how many are dead.................. must be y were not getting an update


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 27, 2013)

Ah, but could a low pH be the final stress needed to make the alkaloids pour out of the plant? What ph is milk? This could be enuf to properly buffer the "secret ingredient". 

I doubt he gives us straight answers on this tho. As this final process is a proprietary step in achieving Dank Dankdom. There could be a patent application in motion.


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Ah, but could a low pH be the final stress needed to make the alkaloids pour out of the plant? What ph is milk? This could be enuf to properly buffer the "secret ingredient".
> 
> I doubt he gives us straight answers on this tho. As this final process is a proprietary step in achieving Dank Dankdom. There could be a patent application in motion.


Fresh milk sits about 6.6-6.8


----------



## Chronikool (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe Fins absence is because his flatmates saw the power bill....then saw his plants......?!


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 27, 2013)

Figong said:


> Fresh milk sits about 6.6-6.8


It wouldn't take it long to sour which would make it very acidic.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 27, 2013)

next update will be in 9 weeks of A grade hash


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> It wouldn't take it long to sour which would make it very acidic.


yup, fermented milk is 3.5-3.8, with temp being over 58F? I think, maybe 62, 64? either way.. agreed completely


----------



## Chronikool (Feb 27, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> next update will be in 9 weeks of A grade hash


Is that grade D?


----------



## dangledo (Feb 27, 2013)

Chronikool said:


> Is that grade D?


you decide







guppys bho


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 27, 2013)

Fin isn't posting cause of all the times he said "Y'all just wait and see. They will be dripping with alkaloids and y'all will all bow to my feet." Now he looks like a bigger fool than normal for not coming through. He will be back but he's not going to subject himself to being made fun of 24/7. He's hoping this thread will die off now because his whole "y'all are gonna make me internet famous by bumping this thread when I prove everyone wrong stand" has turned into a "Fuck I don't know what I'm doing and this thread has proved it" kinda thing. Don't fret though people.. He is stubborn and will mulligan this grow and come up with some new goofy scheme next that he's sure will work. Long live Adventure Time with FinShaggy!


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Fin isn't posting cause of all the times he said "Y'all just wait and see. They will be dripping with alkaloids and y'all will all bow to my feet." Now he looks like a bigger fool than normal for not coming through. He will be back but he's not going to subject himself to being made fun of 24/7. He's hoping this thread will die off now because his whole "y'all are gonna make me internet famous by bumping this thread when I prove everyone wrong stand" has turned into a "Fuck I don't know what I'm doing and this thread has proved it" kinda thing. Don't fret though people.. He is stubborn and will mulligan this grow and come up with some new goofy scheme next that he's sure will work. Long live Adventure Time with FinShaggy!


Yeah, he said he had a line on some clones now. We'll hear from him again. If not, this grow will take it's place in history. Quite possibly the WORST. GROW. EVER!!!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 27, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Fin isn't posting cause of all the times he said "Y'all just wait and see. They will be dripping with alkaloids and y'all will all bow to my feet." Now he looks like a bigger fool than normal for not coming through. He will be back but he's not going to subject himself to being made fun of 24/7. He's hoping this thread will die off now because his whole "y'all are gonna make me internet famous by bumping this thread when I prove everyone wrong stand" has turned into a "Fuck I don't know what I'm doing and this thread has proved it" kinda thing. Don't fret though people.. He is stubborn and will mulligan this grow and come up with some new goofy scheme next that he's sure will work. Long live Adventure Time with FinShaggy!


viva la venture time!!!


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Yeah, he said he had a line on some clones now. We'll hear from him again. If not, this grow will take it's place in history. Quite possibly the WORST. GROW. EVER!!!


This almost has me wanting to experiment with pure ruderalis, growing it in a fridge(fridge on).. just to see if I can out-grow his female that looked like a baby palm tree next to the dead one in the video.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 27, 2013)

Figong said:


> This almost has me wanting to experiment with pure ruderalis, growing it in a fridge(fridge on).. just to see if I can out-grow his female that looked like a baby palm tree next to the dead one in the video.


almost.....


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 27, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Yeah, he said he had a line on some clones now. We'll hear from him again. If not, this grow will take it's place in history. Quite possibly the WORST. GROW. EVER!!!


Worst grow but funniest thread.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Yeah, he said he had a line on some clones now. We'll hear from him again. If not, this grow will take it's place in history. Quite possibly the WORST. GROW. EVER!!!


 i still think that cat who was growing 32 plants on top of 101 books grown under a chandelier has finshaggy beat hands down.. wtf was that dudes name, eff me..


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> almost.....


If I can get the pure ruderalis lower than 13C, and slowly lower it so it can ride out the shock that gets induced about that point, it should be ok for me to slowly lower it to 7C/44.6F .. thc potency would plummet, and growth would be quite slow.. but should still outperform his. 20/4 veg .. 8/16 bloom to try to help with calyx development.. lol (yes, 8/16.. 8 on, 16 off) .. then 12/12 to round it out.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 27, 2013)

I would like him to show us he can grow optimally with these clones. Now he doesn't have to prove shit to us but if he ever wants to be recognized as good grower/breeder/pioneer in the marijuana community(not just RIU) he has to prove it. He has to learn how to drive before he can build a race car. All joking aside I am a pretty positive person and would love to see him prove us wrong by growing out healthy plants. They don't have to be perfect. So here is my plee to you Fin. Please just grow these clones normal so we can see that you know what your doing. Then feel free to do whatever you want and I promise you that the majority of your haters would stop being so harsh on you.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 27, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i still think that cat who was growing 32 plants on top of 101 books grown under a chandelier has finshaggy beat hands down.. wtf was that dudes name, eff me..



Tafbang.............


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 27, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I would like him to show us he can grow optimally with these clones. Now he doesn't have to prove shit to us but if he ever wants to be recognized as good grower/breeder/pioneer in the marijuana community(not just RIU) he has to prove it. He has to learn how to drive before he can build a race car. All joking aside I am a pretty positive person and would love to see him prove us wrong by growing out healthy plants. They don't have to be perfect. So here is my plee to you Fin. Please just grow these clones normal so we can see that you know what your doing. Then feel free to do whatever you want and I promise you that the majority of your haters would stop being so harsh on you.


I agree. I have never trolled a thread before but here I am quite enjoying it. This kid deserves it if anyone does. Again I will say if he would just say thank you to One person for trying to help. I would quit..... For a while anyway. Until he made another classic fintard statement.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 27, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Fin isn't posting cause of all the times he said "Y'all just wait and see. They will be dripping with alkaloids and y'all will all bow to my feet." Now he looks like a bigger fool than normal for not coming through. He will be back but he's not going to subject himself to being made fun of 24/7. He's hoping this thread will die off now because his whole "y'all are gonna make me internet famous by bumping this thread when I prove everyone wrong stand" has turned into a "Fuck I don't know what I'm doing and this thread has proved it" kinda thing. Don't fret though people.. He is stubborn and will mulligan this grow and come up with some new goofy scheme next that he's sure will work. Long live Adventure Time with FinShaggy!


this thread will never die. At least until he starts another.

Here ya go shag. 

bump. yer famous alright
lol


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

#plantsuicide ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2013)

Figong said:


> #plantsuicide ?


more like homicide. or genocide.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 27, 2013)

so did they all die ???? maybe findo got banned again???/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

He came on for like 2 min earlier to post a weird alien thread.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 27, 2013)

he sure starts some dumbass threads


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He came on for like 2 min earlier to post a weird alien thread.


nah that was an old thread.. I just bumped it because it was funny


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> so did they all die ???? maybe findo got banned again???/


his sig is gone


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 27, 2013)

So you got a sock puppet account huh fin, I mean stoned cockatoo.... Not gonna update for 9 weeks huh? Finally a chance at peace on the boards... Good luck and remember the number for 911 is .... Just reference for when the house is burning because of your mastery of electrical wiring lol.


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 28, 2013)

Shit Shit


----------



## srh88 (Feb 28, 2013)

.............................


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 28, 2013)

Since Fin isn't here right now I'll post his latest update for him.


[video=dailymotion;xn6549]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xn6549_one-second-long-two-steps-video_creation#.US-PIjdE-RN[/video]


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 28, 2013)

dangledo said:


> you decide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking all over for the dislike/thumbsdown feature, can someone tell me how??


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I'm looking all over for the dislike/thumbsdown feature, can someone tell me how??


press the like/unlike button about 100 times in a row. always makes me feel better.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> his sig is gone


What is he gone??? I'm just hanging around for the femspermy pics promised upon death... I think MIA counts tho...


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> his sig is gone


What is he gone??? I'm just hanging around for the femspermy pics promised upon death... I think MIA counts tho...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2013)

he posted more than one vid in a day a while back, and the vids got deleted, his sig is gone, and he hasn't been back since. i don't think it's a ban, he may just be in a pre-moderated state where anything he says has to be approved by a mod first. happened to me a while back.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Feb 28, 2013)

I liked your epic NLXSK1 quote man, those were truly great.... I wish someone knew what i was capable of :/


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> he posted more than one vid in a day a while back, and the vids got deleted, his sig is gone, and he hasn't been back since. i don't think it's a ban, he may just be in a pre-moderated state where anything he says has to be approved by a mod first. happened to me a while back.


He posted a vid in the silkroad thread today.


----------



## Figong (Feb 28, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> He posted a vid in the silkroad thread today.


Ah ha, perhaps it needs a 10 hour documentary on the real silk road posted then.


----------



## delvite (Mar 1, 2013)

yo finnastoner  check out the frost............................................
[video=youtube;i_erggR-__Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_erggR-__Y[/video]
........................................peace bro  Delvite


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 1, 2013)

Update tonight or tomorrow and don't forget at harvest there's gonna be a video of my mom.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Update tonight or tomorrow and don't forget at harvest there's gonna be a video of my mom.


a video of your mom?


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is Fins mom , she looks a lot like him .


----------



## oldesthippy (Mar 1, 2013)

why you posting a picture of my mom there mr. ProfessorPotSnob lmao


ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Here is Fins mom , she looks a lot like him .
> 
> View attachment 2547862


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2013)

So is the video of your mom like an apology, for not giving dank dank?


----------



## Figong (Mar 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So is the video of your mom like an apology, for not giving dank dank?


Am wondering if his mom is a grower too - if she is, he needs to sit down, take notes, and get educated.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 1, 2013)

Figong said:


> Am wondering if his mom is a grower too - if she is, he needs to sit down, take notes, and get educated.


finn knows how to grow just wait u will c hundreds of people are going rep his dank dank


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Update tonight or tomorrow and don't forget at harvest there's gonna be a video of my mom.


We can't wait shag.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Update tonight or tomorrow and don't forget at harvest there's gonna be a video of my mom.


why would you post a video of your mother? this is just sad, and slightly pathetic... you cry trolling 24/7 and then post shit like this. I'm not even going to comment further on this stupidity, I feel bad for your family, especially your poor mother.


----------



## oldesthippy (Mar 1, 2013)

i understand what you are saying but i was under the impression his mother was a grower jmho
 pease


aknight3 said:


> why would you post a video of your mother? this is just sad, and slightly pathetic... you cry trolling 24/7 and then post shit like this. I'm not even going to comment further on this stupidity, I feel bad for your family, especially your poor mother.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 1, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> says the guy that is a champion at Snake tournament. go drink some bleach


NO!!! Don't drink the bleach, save it for the plants!


----------



## Stomper420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Is that shit dead yet?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 2, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Is that shit dead yet?


he promised an update yesterday.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 2, 2013)

fin where is the bloody update?? you're dropping the ball here man. This thread is the only thing related to you're grow that is thriving, don't let it die


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 2, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> says the guy that is a champion at Snake tournament. go drink some bleach


What does the snake game have to do with this, growing in general or being at all relevant to the conversation?...You sound like a bigger idiot than the OP, Ive been here a year longer and have 1/4th the posts you do....need I go on about who spends more time staring at a screen stroking their ego on a forum?...I didnt think so 


whether his mother is a grower or not, well I really dont know but even if she is, she doesnt deserve to be mocked on a forum, have a little fucking respect for your mother, she did make you, and by the way, telling people to drink bleach or commit suicide or any of that type of shit on a forum is not only pretty fucked up but IMO its pretty immature and childish, I guess with the continuity of this shit-show thread and the way we treat trolls here immature and childish behavior is not only accepted, its encouraged....BUT, I digress....Have more respect for the person that grew you, geez.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 2, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> whether his mother is a grower or not, well I really dont know but even if she is, she doesnt deserve to be mocked on a forum,


I thought he was talking about the mother *PLANT*?
Does he mean his maternal progenitor?

_"I'm so confused"_ - Vinnie Barbarino Ph.D.

[video=youtube;pHpGvRWakhY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHpGvRWakhY[/video]


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 2, 2013)

i dont know, I couldnt be bothered to read 540 some pages of bullshit, hopefully he is talking about his mother plant, I for one, really hope so...but if he wasnt, sadly I would not be surprised.


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Update tonight or tomorrow and don't forget at harvest there's gonna be a video of my mom.


[video=youtube;_vgQalXaIxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vgQalXaIxs[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 3, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


>


I have the defibrillators working over time


----------



## delvite (Mar 3, 2013)

bump


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't fear Trons, Trolls and Trannies.

The fin has made an update on his monster grow of dank dank



[video=youtube;yUNY35LleYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUNY35LleYc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2013)

hahahahahahah


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 3, 2013)

When I hear him say the word experiment.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

I like the dead one in the top left hand corner.






Looking good.


----------



## Chronikool (Mar 3, 2013)

It lookz (and sounds) like he is concentrating all of his 'talents' on his rapping these days.....

I wont post the video here....


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

Chronikool said:


> It lookz (and sounds) like he is concentrating all of his 'talents' on his rapping these days.....
> 
> I wont post the video here....


Now my rhymes.. are as potent as pipe bombs..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Don't fear Trons, Trolls and Trannies.
> 
> The fin has made an update on his monster grow of dank dank
> 
> ...


wow, is that what his grow looks like at this moment?

I would say the best thing to do at this point is throw a grenade in the room and start all over


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 3, 2013)

throwing a grenade in that room would be a waste of one good grenade..


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 3, 2013)

The truly sad thing is that he started this grow in December. Over two months of growth with decent lighting gear and this is all he's got.


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wow, is that what his grow looks like at this moment?
> 
> I would say the best thing to do at this point is throw a grenade in the room and start all over


Agreed, or alternatively.. white phosphorus in water, 2 liter jug hanging from the ceiling.... stab it and run. Am truly surprised he hasn't tried to use C4 as a recreational drug yet, to be honest.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

Figong said:


> Agreed, or alternatively.. white phosphorus in water, 2 liter jug hanging from the ceiling.... stab it and run. Am truly surprised he hasn't tried to use C4 as a recreational drug yet, to be honest.


Anything you stab and run sounds like a good time


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Anything you stab and run sounds like a good time


Was quite serious with that, and the C4 statement too.


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 3, 2013)

I want to know how he went from having 4 males and like 3 females to now saying he has all females like 7 of them


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 3, 2013)

Where did you find that video? Its not on YouTube..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2013)

what an unremitting failure.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 3, 2013)

Chronikool said:


> It lookz (and sounds) like he is concentrating all of his 'talents' on his rapping these days.....
> 
> I wont post the video here....


I'll do it .. [video=youtube;Uhb9JhYtI1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhb9JhYtI1k&amp;list=UUdDrmKrF4vUnUJxvAAkK1Wg&amp; index=2[/video]


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 3, 2013)

Finshaggy is getting ready for the Dank Dank Dankity Dank worldwide tour perhaps?

For some reason, I feel like I've seen this before... hmmmmm

[video=youtube;5TObNDFPUp4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TObNDFPUp4[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 3, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Don't fear Trons, Trolls and Trannies.
> 
> The fin has made an update on his monster grow of dank dank
> 
> ...




i like the 3 new buckets that were not their before, haha

Fin are you saying you have all females from this seed run or all thee plants are females

where did the extra strains come from, what are they


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 3, 2013)

that's a good point how did you go from like 4 females to all females? that's some skill man


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 3, 2013)

maybe the new ones are clones

or they are someone else's

maybe he was going to mention that but forgot in the video

or maybe he was going to pretend the taller but still pathetic looking plants were his own grown from seed


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> that's a good point how did you go from like 4 females to all females? that's some skill man


He paid the dispensary close by to take a few shots of lil' ones in their room - that's the only reason you see any live plants at all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2013)

what an unremitting failure.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 3, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> that's a good point how did you go from like 4 females to all females? that's some skill man


maybe he has another grow going on, secret control grow


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> maybe he has another grow going on, secret control grow


Is the control group fed a cat vomit / curtled milk / sodium hydroxide tea?


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 3, 2013)

&#8203;alsdkja;kjasd;lfjka;lsdfjka;sldfjasdlfk alj df


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;yUNY35LleYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUNY35LleYc[/video] Here's yesterday's update.


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 3, 2013)

Are you gonna explain how you have more females?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 3, 2013)

i think its just a update on the sex of all his current plants . . . . . .. 

whats the new strains shaggy


----------



## chewberto (Mar 3, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Are you gonna explain how you have more females?


This mother fucka is an expert, that's how!


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> This mother fucka is an expert, that's how!


Agreed, I'd love to see him take the new free clones they're giving away in Colorado and make it even more potent than it already is for pain relief. That's an official challenge.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 3, 2013)

New free clones giving away Colorado?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 3, 2013)

Son of family orgy! That is a good tag!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2013)

i'll say this again, because it bears repeating: what an unremitting failure.


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> New free clones giving away Colorado?


Free clones of an arguably very high CBD strain in Colorado, yes.. http://www.greenwerkz.com/?p=380 - go check it out


----------



## chewberto (Mar 3, 2013)

Sounds like an exciting strain! Lol not my style of cannabis! Great for people in pain though!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll say this again, because it bears repeating: what an unremitting failure.


I almost did it for you!


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Sounds like an exciting strain! Lol not my style of cannabis! Great for people in pain though!


Agreed, would even go so far as to say a nice strong salve/lotion of that would allow someone to run (at least for a short while) on a torn achilles.. before they hit the floor and needed more on whatever else made contact (ribs/wrists/forehead) .. but I'm not volunteering for such a test, and will leave that in a 'theory that no one wants to prove, or find out the hard way' category


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll say this again, because it bears repeating: what an unremitting failure.


You know this is a grow journal, you're not *actually* supposed to comment here unless the OP is OK with it...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 3, 2013)

Id have to assert my opinion of this thread as an experiment and their for subject to public discussion. It is by OP owns account a test.

A serious grow journal is no place for shenanigans

please dont make a mockery of others hard work by comparing fins adventure time fun hour Google rank show to another's hard work . . it is degrading


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 3, 2013)

looks like cut leaves on the plant to the right at the start of the video.. like it was a clone... you're not cheating are you finshaggy


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

Samwell, I have mad respect for you and would never intentionally offend you. I mean no mockery of the grow journals. Only to respect them in their entirety. If we let one person's grow journal be destroyed with trolling, then anybody's grow journal is subject to it.


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> looks like cut leaves on the plant to the right at the start of the video.. like it was a clone... you're not cheating are you finshaggy


Good eye, I just assumed that he'd added to the experiment and tried doing clone defoliation tests too.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

PS...I didn't read said grow journal so idk what you guys are even talking about. I was just saying blanket rule wise.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 3, 2013)

this thread is starting to get pretty rough...






















unremitting heh....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 3, 2013)

we follow fins lead, tbh

i like what you do too RB, and as fin may seem like the protagonist of this story he is not . . . . but . . . .i hope that now that we are in flower, things will progress smoothly, both for his fans.critics and the OP himself


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> PS...I didn't read said grow journal so idk what you guys are even talking about. I was just saying blanket rule wise.


Don't read anyone elses posts just shags With your search thread option. You will then understand.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 3, 2013)

his grow attempt is adorable. adorable like lauren silbermans punt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You know this is a grow journal, you're not *actually* supposed to comment here unless the OP is OK with it...


i'm bumping his thread for him so he can become famous.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Samwell, I have mad respect for you and would never intentionally offend you. I mean no mockery of the grow journals. Only to respect them in their entirety. If we let one person's grow journal be destroyed with trolling, then anybody's grow journal is subject to it.


Except that shaggy loves the fact that people "bump" his thread. You have no idea what's gone on in this thread. He not only loves the attention but he loves the "bumps" and views. It boosts his google rep or whatever. As you didn't read the thread it's clear you are speaking without knowing that he loves our "trolling". Seeing as how shagg is the biggest troll of us all.

Stop trying to get in the way of shaggys fame!!!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 3, 2013)

we are all going to receive plenty of good karma for making finshaggy so pleased. I just wish he didn't delete his rap video it was my favourite


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;yUNY35LleYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUNY35LleYc[/video] Here's yesterday's update.



Try turning off the red light bud and let everyone see how sick and sad these weedlings really are Fin . I have seen better looking plants in milk cartons sitting in my childs classroom .. And trust me they were stressed too by children like you ... 

You have no shame and the grow will never make anything even worthwhile now to compare to a normal grow , stressing is best done in the last week with water deprivation by the way and even then there is great debate about its effectiveness and if there really is a difference at all .............


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

Thin baggy thinks he is a rapper? Someone said His sister is a way better rapper! 
She wraps her lips around wieners daily! Someone said!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

bump!
Wheres the update baggy?


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 4, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Id have to assert my opinion of this thread as an experiment and their for subject to public discussion. It is by OP owns account a test.
> 
> A serious grow journal is no place for shenanigans
> 
> please dont make a mockery of others hard work by comparing fins adventure time fun hour Google rank show to another's hard work . . it is degrading


Call them shagnanigans if you will.
Plants are stretching out nice like a yoga class there fin, glad to see all is well, really got some diversity in height there.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 4, 2013)

plants are fukn toasty...............hundreds of people are going to rep the dank dank


----------



## Stomper420 (Mar 4, 2013)

You know? What the worst part of this shit is the fact that he is going to actualy smoke this crap...LOL...Wow!


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> You know? What the worst part of this shit is the fact that he is going to actualy smoke this crap...LOL...Wow!


ya for about ten minutes............it wont kill him


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 4, 2013)

Cannabis holocaust lmfao . Are these the same plants he started in rice ?


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 4, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Cannabis holocaust lmfao . Are these the same plants he started in rice ?


ya like 3 months ago


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Are you gonna explain how you have more females?


Already did. In the last video with 3 females I said I was for sure getting clones.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Already did. In the last video with 3 females I said I was for sure getting clones.


looks like your clones are about to die already


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> You know? What the worst part of this shit is the fact that he is going to actualy smoke this crap...LOL...Wow!


On the plus side you can smoke it and legitimately pass a piss test the very next day.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Samwell, I have mad respect for you and would never intentionally offend you. I mean no mockery of the grow journals. Only to respect them in their entirety. If we let one person's grow journal be destroyed with trolling, *then anybody's grow journal is subject to it*.


no it most certainly is not.

while i find it completely laudable for you to stand up for the OP and the journals in general (seriously: thank you ), you can rest assured that the mod team here aren't being wantonly remiss in our duties.  
i would almost venture that more mods (including mods from other subforums) read this thread than any other in this section. the proverbial Top of the Foodchain is keeping an eye out; you can't ask for a better modding situation than that. 

we in the journal section are absolutely committed to making sure the OPs are comfortable in their own journals. please feel free to pm us or use the report button if you see anything of particular concern.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> looks like cut leaves on the plant to the right at the start of the video.. like it was a clone... you're not cheating are you finshaggy


No, not cheating. Been trying to get clones since day one. I'll mark the original 3 though so you guys can see the difference. But these clones are also kinda stressed, they are switching from water to soil at the same time they are switching from veg to flower.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Samwell, I have mad respect for you and would never intentionally offend you. I mean no mockery of the grow journals. Only to respect them in their entirety. If we let one person's grow journal be destroyed with trolling, then anybody's grow journal is subject to it.


Or maybe I will successfully cage them, and the internet can be a safe place for the innocent growers.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Cannabis holocaust lmfao .


That one is mine, nobody seemed to notice it the first time I added it but third times the charm I guess. I also added "worst grow evar" not trying to steal it from peyote but the tags were filling up fast and I had to make sure it was in there, it wouldn't feel right without it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm bumping his thread for him so he can become famous.


Nearly 70,000 views and I was hardly even here for the past 10,000  Thanks


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

come now shag, wheres the update?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> we are all going to receive plenty of good karma for making finshaggy so pleased. I just wish he didn't delete his rap video it was my favourite


Don't worry, there will be more. That was just a preview. Next time I hook up with my boy in Florida we got a song to make.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> You know? What the worst part of this shit is the fact that he is going to actualy smoke this crap...LOL...Wow!


Not just me. We got a stoner page now for Pueblo, 70 members. That's 70 people that will potentially smoke my hash/weed, and that's BEFORE I take it to the rally.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> looks like your clones are about to die already


That's what you said about my seedling, and it never happened


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nearly 70,000 views and I was hardly even here for the past 10,000  Thanks


yep, this thread took off like a gerbil on meth.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> come now shag, wheres the update?


You want an update? I'll go make an update. But I don't know when I'll put it on this page. Probably today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

Turn the damn hps off for an update.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yep, this thread took off like a gerbil on meth.


Or like a Buck, SamWell and Greenhorn on meth. Now watch, since I said Greenhorn's name he's gonna come in here and proclaim I have a crush on him.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Turn the damn hps off for an update.


Turning that light on and off just doesn't feel like a good idea.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Not just me. We got a stoner page now for Pueblo, 70 members. That's 70 people that will potentially smoke my hash/weed, and that's BEFORE I take it to the rally.


Those plants won't yield enough for 7 people to smoke, let alone 70.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Did anyone notice a difference in reflectors? Watch a video from the first few days of HPS then watch the new updates and see if you see anything.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Those plants won't yield enough for 7 people to smoke, let alone 70.


I said 70 potential. I never said they are all gonna get a puff.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Or like a Buck, SamWell and Greenhorn on meth. Now watch, since I said Greenhorn's name he's gonna come in here and proclaim I have a crush on him.


You don't?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> You don't?


 No  I didn't even know who he was until I made this thread and he said he was gonna help me get to the top of the Google ranks.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Turning that light on and off just doesn't feel like a good idea.


as bad as it is for plants in your closet of stupid turning the light off wont hurt anything......................your hiding behind it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Turning that light on and off just doesn't feel like a good idea.


But rice, blowtorches, 400 watt halogen work light, milk, growing in wood chips, etc., etc., did?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> as bad as it is for plants in your closet of stupid turning the light off wont hurt anything......................your hiding behind it


Yeah, I'm hiding behind something that JUST got brought up.   You don't dictate what happens in these videos, you're just a thread bumping slave.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> But rice, blowtorches, 400 watt halogen work light, milk, growing in wood chips, etc., etc., did?


Yup  They were great ideas. Did you miss the milk? You should go watch again.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, I'm hiding behind something that JUST got brought up.   You don't dictate what happens in these videos, you're just a thread bumping slave.


no findo u should read back .......we been askin u to turn that light off since u turned it on..............you dont want us to c how bad they look ........


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never said anything about the plant, I'm talking about this bulb that has so much electricity going through it, it hums. I don't like the idea of switching it on and off, dumb ass. Learn to read.


Can you at least take the plants out of the closet for a quick video then, that way we can see just how yellow and brown they are under normal lighting conditions.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 4, 2013)

youre just entertainment. ride guppy ride.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Can you at least take the plants out of the closet for a quick video then, that way we can see just how yellow and brown they are under normal lighting conditions.


thats a hell of an idea .........


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Forgot to post the plant condom video yesterday. It's uploading now.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Forgot to post the plant condom video yesterday. It's uploading now.


how bout an update without the hps


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Somethings wrong, it's taking forever. I made today's update BTW. Haven't started uploading it though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> how bout an update without the hps


How bout you read where I told you you don't tell me shit.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How bout you read where I told you you don't tell me shit.


thats what i figured..............hiding


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> how bout an update without the hps




lol I doubt this will happen. 

He could at least pull out a plant or two that are the originals (not the clones) if he really wanted to document his grow for this thread


If I were not so convinced that he would lie about his final harvest weight I would say we should take bets


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How bout you read where I told you you don't tell me shit.


u sure have a nasty attitude


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Plant Condoms [video=youtube;nsyTa9r8I94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsyTa9r8I94[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u sure have a nasty attitude


And you are the shining beacon of hospitality.


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Plant Condoms [video=youtube;nsyTa9r8I94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsyTa9r8I94[/video]


Nice way to collect pollen. If I may make a suggestion... if you cut the top corner of the bag while it's on the flower, condensation is less likely to collect in the bag and pinch off the pollen sacks in the areas that you won't collect from. Also, the video looks a lot nicer without the HPS running. If you turn off the HPS but leave other lights on, the plants aren't phazed for the short while that happens.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

did you put the condom on the wrong way a little fiirst?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How bout you read where I told you you don't tell me shit.


We have a you you over here!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Plant Condoms [video=youtube;nsyTa9r8I94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsyTa9r8I94[/video]


I told you his plants have Aids!


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Turning that light on and off just doesn't feel like a good idea.


Everything you do to your plants should give you that same feeling.

Keep on stress'n on, bro!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Everything you do to your plants should give you that same feeling.


Should. But I wasn't fed bullshit when I started growing, I was taught that this shit grows like a weed and contains miraculous alkaloids. I studied it, as well as other plants that contain miraculous alkaloids, and now I am showing everyone how it used to be done. Before we thought genetics were all that mattered, before we even knew genetics mattered. But I'm doing it with good genetics, so I'm gonna get some bomb ass dank dank.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 4, 2013)

lol i missed the rap video to, i bet it was super embaressing. hahaha


----------



## dbkick (Mar 4, 2013)

I didn't miss it, wish I had. hey fin, how many females in the photo????


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

dbkick said:


> I didn't miss it, wish I had. hey fin, how many females in the photo????


Arquette? ...


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Turning that light on and off just doesn't feel like a good idea.





kelly4 said:


> Everything you do to your plants should give you that same feeling.


Meaning that you do some stupid shit.




Finshaggy said:


> Should.


And here's you agreeing with me....


----------



## dbkick (Mar 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Arquette? ...


fuck if I know I just googled "pick out the tranny" and went with it. :/
I do remember seeing that name though.


----------



## Totoe (Mar 4, 2013)

Fin, if I may make a suggestion, would you incorporate biodynamic farming into your next grow?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

Your plant condoms will cause the tops to rot shag. A paper bag would be better.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Meaning that you do some stupid shit.
> 
> 
> And here's you agreeing with me....


Agreeing with you? You mean showing you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Totoe said:


> Fin, if I may make a suggestion, would you incorporate biodynamic farming into your next grow?


Are you suggesting I grow plants? You're a good troll. That was good. Thumbs up.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

dbkick said:


> fuck if I know I just googled "pick out the tranny" and went with it. :/
> I do remember seeing that name though.


Is it Double Bass? keep forgetting to ask? DB?


----------



## dbkick (Mar 4, 2013)

yessir, double bass kick. (percussion ).


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Or like a Buck, SamWell and Greenhorn on meth. Now watch, since I said Greenhorn's name he's gonna come in here and proclaim I have a crush on him.


mancrush!!!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

dbkick said:


> yessir, double bass kick. (percussion ).


That's what I thought! What do you listen to?


----------



## dbkick (Mar 4, 2013)

my pipe bubbling mainly. then usually a cough or two. and being an old fuck lots of Rush.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok! doesn't Getty look like a bird?


----------



## dbkick (Mar 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Ok! doesn't Getty look like a bird?


oh hell yeah, and they ALL looked kinda gay back in the day but one of the best bands still around. hey, wasn't someone growing some weed in this thread??


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

That one big plant looks like it's gonna be an Indica dominant hybrid. I can't wait for it to finish. Ya'll are gonna wish you could hit it. It's lookin SOOOO good. I can see the nugs comin out  I got some pics.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 4, 2013)

whats the yield??


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

I might have to name this strain "The Hippy Beater" instead of "Adventure Time".


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

dbkick said:


> whats the yield??


I didn't harvest yet


----------



## dbkick (Mar 4, 2013)

ok, I can't wait.lets see those photos!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

dbkick said:


> whats the yield??


That reminds me of the Anti-yield tag! Lol


----------



## Totoe (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Are you suggesting I grow plants? You're a good troll. That was good. Thumbs up.


Well whatever the fuck you call what you do to those plants, I want to see you incorporate cowhorns filled with herbs into your next grow.


----------



## Totoe (Mar 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Your plant condoms will cause the tops to rot shag. A paper bag would be better.


Yea, I use a paper bag on his mom and sister so they don't suffocate.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Totoe said:


> Well whatever the fuck you call what you do to those plants, I want to see you incorporate cowhorns filled with herbs into your next grow.


Cow horns... Like, horns of a cow? You want me to get some cow horns and some how marinate or fill them with herbs. I'm confused, but you are a great troll. I am enjoying this. It's like Buck used to do.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you guys mad that the plants are beautiful?


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 4, 2013)

why are all the plants still burnt and yellow?...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes figgy, those eraser tip buds look nice.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

View attachment 2553562View attachment 2553563

I bet you wish you had luscious babes like this in your grow room. Grown with 8 cfls even. Imagine what I could do with a 1000watts.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Are you guys mad that the plants are beautiful?


Beautiful? Come on shag have you looked at any other pics on this site other than your own?

I will say this tho. The mere fact that they are even alive is a testament to how hardy the species is. Considering all they have been thru they look amazingly good. ( I use this word reluctantly here) You still think they are gonna be Dank Dank? 
I'ma explain something to ya:

Stress on plants= hermies.

Hermies= seedy pot. 

Seedy pot=less good than unseedy pot.

It works this way all over the world.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Are you guys mad that the plants are beautiful?


what an unremitting failure.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2553562View attachment 2553563
> 
> I bet you wish you had luscious babes like this in your grow room. Grown with 8 cfls even. Imagine what I could do with a 1000watts.


I don't have 1000w anymore, but my plants are frostier than yours, so I think I'll keep mine.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't have 1000w anymore, but my plants are frostier than yours, so I think I'll keep mine.


Thats cuz yours are almost finished and his have barely started. shag


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> what an unremitting failure.


Oh Buck, you are still funny. You've been around so long that I ignore your avatar (since it changes) but I just realized how awesome the sentence is that you just said, while your avatar is Mitt Romney. I'm like hysterical over here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't have 1000w anymore, but my plants are frostier than yours, so I think I'll keep mine.


enjoy your 2-3 bowls worth.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Beautiful? Come on shag have you looked at any other pics on this site other than your own?
> 
> I will say this tho. The mere fact that they are even alive is a testament to how hardy the species is. Considering all they have been thru they look amazingly good. ( I use this word reluctantly here) You still think they are gonna be Dank Dank?
> I'ma explain something to ya:
> ...


Just watch, it won't be seedy pot. The only seeds will be where I put pollen.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> enjoy your 2-3 bowls worth.


A new strain would probably fill more than 2-3 bowls.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh Buck, you are still funny. You've been around so long that I ignore your avatar (since it changes) but I just realized how awesome the sentence is that you just said, while your avatar is Mitt Romney. I'm like hysterical over here.


i think i'll google femspermy later tonight and send your sis pics of what happens on FB.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

New strain comin. "The Hippy Beater".


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i think i'll google femspermy later tonight and send your sis pics of what happens on FB.


And you're still gross.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just watch, it won't be seedy pot. The only seeds will be where I put pollen.


No worries shag I'm watchin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> A new strain would probably fill more than 2-3 bowls.


it probably would if it was made by anyone more competent than you.

as for this harvest, have fun knowing that your months of abuse and incompetence will result in 2-3 bowls worth of crap weed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And you're still gross.


i bet your sis is flattered. plus, it gets you more google rank and $0.01, ya sister pimper.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> New strain comin. "The Hippy Beater".


I thought you were going to call it "Short Bus". They're small, yellow, and grown by a... never mind.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I thought you were going to call it "Short Bus". They're small, yellow, and grown by a... never mind.


Oh thats a good one blue. lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> it probably would if it was made by anyone more competent than you.
> 
> as for this harvest, have fun knowing that your months of abuse and incompetence will result in 2-3 bowls worth of crap weed.


It'll be more than 2-3 bowls, it's gonna be dank ass weed and there will be a few seeds and therefore a new strain.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I thought you were going to call it "Short Bus". They're small, yellow, and grown by a... never mind.


Nope, either "Adventure Time" or "Hippy Beater", when I mix the tall male with the tall female. I can make another strain though, since I did enjoy that name, I'll mix the smaller male with the smallest yellowest female and call it "Short Bus". Is that name taken?


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 4, 2013)

Purple Dye? 

Why not just break out a can of Green Krylon, and put Shag-tags all over them? At least then, no one could say they're yellow...
Then maybe get some spray adhesive, and dump some brown sugar on top. Instant dank dank dankity dank...
Keep it real, homie...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Purple Dye?
> 
> Why not just break out a can of Green Krylon, and put Shag-tags all over them? At least then, no one could say they're yellow...
> Then maybe get some spray adhesive, and dump some brown sugar on top. Instant dank dank dankity dank...
> Keep it real, homie...


Food dye


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It'll be more than 2-3 bowls, it's gonna be dank ass weed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ya'll are gonna wish you could hit it. It's lookin SOOOO good.


what are you talking about. it looks like it got hit with the ugly stick, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> View attachment 2553518View attachment 2553522View attachment 2553520View attachment 2553521View attachment 2553519View attachment 2553515View attachment 2553516View attachment 2553517


not bad. they're still alive. good job. i really hope them alkaloids do you good though, cause i hardly see frost. lol but ya, good job. they're alive


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just watch, it won't be seedy pot. The only seeds will be where I put pollen.


You showed in your update a pollen sack already exploded.......
nevermind, enjoy.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, not cheating. Been trying to get clones since day one. I'll mark the original 3 though so you guys can see the difference. But these clones are also kinda stressed, they are switching from water to soil at the same time they are switching from veg to flower.


so are you going to be stressing the clones? on that note I'm disappointed with the current levels of stress right now fin. I was promised my brain would be doing backwards somersaults inside my skull. are you taking it easy on them now they are in flower or are you just waiting for the grand finale of stress?


Finshaggy said:


> Don't worry, there will be more. That was just a preview. Next time I hook up with my boy in Florida we got a song to make.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Finshaggy again.*


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

yah, what the stoned bird said. heheheh


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 4, 2013)

Woo man only a few more weeks and that dank dank is going to be DOMINATING


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

watchoo talkin bout willis?

I live some 1000 miles away from him and already the dankness can be smelled from here.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> You showed in your update a pollen sack already exploded.......
> nevermind, enjoy.


Yeah, on the other side of the room, with a door in between.  The females have received NO pollen yet.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> so are you going to be stressing the clones? on that note I'm disappointed with the current levels of stress right now fin. I was promised my brain would be doing backwards somersaults inside my skull. are you taking it easy on them now they are in flower or are you just waiting for the grand finale of stress?
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Finshaggy again.*


Don't worry, you'll get your stress fix like tomorrow. I was starting to feel the same way. Just gotta find a bunch of needle like objects. Plus, I still want to give a plant some MXE and see if getting a plant high (I know it's not really high) changes its growth at all.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

I have to ask. @Stoned Cockatoo. Do you follow me because you know me in real life? Or because you want to learn about stress? Or both?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

Or to laugh. That is an option I thought I'd put down here.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm glad you've felt the need to troll me for months on end guys... We're really close to the end here. (@ the trolls, you know who you are)


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

Tags need reloading!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not trollin shag I want to have the right to claim first online view of the ODD. Original Dank Dank.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm glad you've felt the need to troll me for months on end guys... We're really close to the end here. (@ the trolls, you know who you are)


yup it has been months, and your plants should be taller than you are, but the tallest one is like a foot tall that stretched its last node like 20" lol. And like joe said, you showed a close up of a male pollen sac outside the condom, aka that shit broke and now you got children before you wanted them... On the bright side that 1 g nug, and it will only be a 1 g cola, does look pretty frosty. 
You should let steep hill lab study this fine specimen so we do not lose this fine genetic gold the prodigy has gifted unto us... Oh wait I am pretty sure they need atleast a g to test on, and you can not afford to give up half of your harvest...


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> _*Or to laugh.*_ That is an option I thought I'd put down here.


That's all I'm doing here... just the last two pages alone have "stressed" my lower abs so much, I don't need to do any crunches. 
And the fact I can walk away with a smile and forget my troubles is just an added bonus.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 4, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> That's all I'm doing here... just the last two pages alone have "stressed" my lower abs so much, I don't need to do any crunches.
> And the fact I can* walk away with a smile and forget my troubles *is just an added bonus.


It proves that reading this thread will get you higher than Fin's weed.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

Who added the tag shit in my mouth? It's not a suggestion box!


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 5, 2013)

You should gather some of that pollen and smoke it as a tester bowl to let us know what the father of the future dank dank strain you are making tastes like.


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 5, 2013)

cameltoe fungus grow. That is my addition to the lovely tags


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

spell it like the bostonians say it! now sound it out " *Hat stinky gabbage fat" *


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 5, 2013)

And I stabbed them: [video=youtube;Is86K0z4sGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is86K0z4sGk[/video]


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And I stabbed them: [video=youtube;Is86K0z4sGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is86K0z4sGk[/video]


Thumbtacks? I thought you were going to use spikes or something.


----------



## johndolly420 (Mar 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And I stabbed them: [video=youtube;Is86K0z4sGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is86K0z4sGk[/video]


Most serial killers that were sexually abused as children will torture other living things such as animals and plants before they start hurting human beings. Man just get psychiatric help before it goes that far, like its terrible what happened to you as a young boy, but its over they can't hurt you anymore! Abusing plants will only make it worse man so you need to just stop what ur doing and tell yourself "hey what my father did to my private areas was wrong and I will not let his actions ruin my life." It'll all be ok


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 5, 2013)

umm...ill try agan, why are the plants yellow and dieing?


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 5, 2013)

Are these the rice ones? Please tell me these still aren't the rice ones.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 5, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Are these the rice ones? Please tell me these still aren't the rice ones.


Yup. That's why I called it "beansprouts". Since it was with rice.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 5, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Thumbtacks? I thought you were going to use spikes or something.


 I was gonna use needles. But thumb tacks work fine. They are going to "scream" with hair, trichs and branches now, instead of going straight towards the light. Because now it is uncomfortable, therefore thinking that it may not have long to live, meaning it must try to get a male plant to pollenate it so it can make seeds, so it has to make it's buds and hairs better before it dies. Which is what it was already doing, now it just believes that it needs to go faster in the buds instead of the stretching.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 5, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> umm...ill try agan, why are the plants yellow and dieing?


 *miraculous alkaloids * clap:hug:


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 5, 2013)

They aren't dying at all. I will be dyeing one though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm gonna water one with a few drops of rooster sauce in the water.


----------



## johndolly420 (Mar 5, 2013)

*new tag alert*
The Pueblo cock sucker


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I was gonna use needles. But thumb tacks work fine. They are going to "scream" with hair, trichs and branches now, instead of going straight towards the light. Because now it is uncomfortable, therefore thinking that it may not have long to live, meaning it must try to get a male plant to pollenate it so it can make seeds, so it has to make it's buds and hairs better before it dies. Which is what it was already doing, now it just believes that it needs to go faster in the buds instead of the stretching.


Your plants are not going to branch out. They don't have a healthy root system... one of the reasons they are stretching so much and have barely and leaves.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your plants are not going to branch out. They don't have a healthy root system... one of the reasons they are stretching so much and have barely and leaves.


They have a good root system.


----------



## Zoltan44x (Mar 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They have a good root system.


Delusional roots


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They have a good root system.


Well, what's the problem then. Why do they look so sick?


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 5, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Well, what's the problem then. Why do they look so sick?


They're not sick. They're just "stressin", like this guy.



Just wait till he starts busting out in muscles (_EDIT:_ and grows a vagina)!


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 5, 2013)

so are the clones part of your bullshit lie grow now? if not whats your excuse?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

They aren't sick they are sheik!


heckler73 said:


> They're not sick. They're just "stressin", like this guy.
> 
> View attachment 2555426
> 
> Just wait till he starts busting out in muscles (_EDIT:_ and grows a vagina)!


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> They aren't sick they are sheik!


Day 2...
N-P-K: 0-0-0
ppm: probably pretty salty
Tacks: 1
Sriracha: 1


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They are going to "scream" with hair, trichs and branches now,.


omg. This is funny.

Reading this thread brings a smile to my face everyday.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm gonna water one with a few drops of rooster blood in the water.


rooster blood? I heard goat jizz works better. It has to be fresh tho. so you will have to milk it.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 6, 2013)

They are going to "scream" with hair, trichs and branches now,.






Yeah, your plants remind me of William Wallace @ the end of braveheart.

The crowd is yelling mercy!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> rooster blood? I heard goat jizz works better. It has to be fresh tho. so you will have to milk it.


ostrich milk is many magnitudes more effective, just ask femspermy


----------



## LeafGnosis (Mar 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> ostrich milk is many magnitudes more effective, just ask femspermy


Yeah, would this ostrich lie to you?!?!?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> so are the clones part of your bullshit lie grow now? if not whats your excuse?


Read back for a reply. I already answered this.


----------



## delvite (Mar 6, 2013)

Keeping it as simple and as low cost for the next round.............
[video=youtube;nfHz7qzp1_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfHz7qzp1_M[/video]
...................................did you get all those plants pierced finn? 
peace out to the finmunity  Delvite


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> cameltoe fungus grow. That is my addition to the lovely tags





stoned cockatoo said:


> so are you going to be stressing the clones? on that note I'm disappointed with the current levels of stress right now fin. I was promised my brain would be doing backwards somersaults inside my skull. are you taking it easy on them now they are in flower or are you just waiting for the grand finale of stress?
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Finshaggy again.*


heres the question


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> cameltoe fungus grow. That is my addition to the lovely tags





Finshaggy said:


> Don't worry, you'll get your stress fix like tomorrow. I was starting to feel the same way. Just gotta find a bunch of needle like objects. Plus, I still want to give a plant some MXE and see if getting a plant high (I know it's not really high) changes its growth at all.


and your response


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

thats not an answer to the question ............. just want to get it straight so u cant lie about it later


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> Keeping it as simple and as low cost for the next round.............
> [video=youtube;nfHz7qzp1_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfHz7qzp1_M[/video]
> ...................................did you get all those plants pierced finn?
> peace out to the finmunity  Delvite


That was legit. I wish I had a better computer so I could start editing. My computer can't even handle .mov files let alone editing them. I have a video camera and everything that I can't even use because my laptop isn't compatible for some reason. It pretends .mov files are just noise recordings. Good luck on that grow, did you already buy all that stuff? Or is that what you plan on getting? And yeah, I pierced the one. But that was just because the one was getting too tall, they haven't been properly pierced yet.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> thats not an answer to the question ............. just want to get it straight so u cant lie about it later


Who are you talking to and what are you trying to say? Your posts made NO sense just now.


----------



## delvite (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That was legit. I wish I had a better computer so I could start editing. My computer can't even handle .mov files let alone editing them. I have a video camera and everything that I can't even use because my laptop isn't compatible for some reason. It pretends .mov files are just noise recordings. Good luck on that grow, did you already buy all that stuff? Or is that what you plan on getting? And yeah, I pierced the one. But that was just because the one was getting too tall, they haven't been properly pierced yet.


dont worry bro good things come to those who wait you can pick up a decent 2nd hand laptop for 100  thats all what i have for now ive gotta pick up the boost n thats me sorted might pick up a 600 to go with the 400 tho . i always plan before i plant. i watched you stickin that one the other update ive started a playlist off for you  check it out n message me  peace n keep it green man. D


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u dumbfuck................gonna stress the clones or not? .............simple fukn question


What? I am getting trolled SOOO HARD right now. This conversation makes no sense. But yes, I will be stressing SOME of the clones.


----------



## delvite (Mar 6, 2013)

I just have to say this thread has really entertained me so far, i sit here with a fat joint most nights and just laugh. keep up the great work ppl


----------



## firelane (Mar 6, 2013)

Fin, you are like a mad scientist who isn't mad, or a scientist.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What? I am getting trolled SOOO HARD right now. This conversation makes no sense. But yes, I will be stressing SOME of the clones.


quit smoking meth..............u could have answered the question the first time


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> dont worry bro good things come to those who wait you can pick up a decent 2nd hand laptop for 100  thats all what i have for now ive gotta pick up the boost n thats me sorted might pick up a 600 to go with the 400 tho . i always plan before i plant. i watched you stickin that one the other update ive started a playlist off for you  check it out n message me  peace n keep it green man. D


I'll get some computing power eventually. And I plan before I plant too, I just plan with the things I own though. That would be legit, 1000w or flower. I'm using a 400w right now too, I'm gonna use it for veg next time too, then try to get a 1000w HPS again by that flower time if I can. I just want to test out HPS for veg & flower because I saw some people doing it here in town and I had never even thought of that before. Thanks for making a playlist for me.  And you keep it green too


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> quit smoking meth..............u could have answered the question the first time


You never ASKED a question the first time, you quoted me and flightschool.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'll get some computing power eventually. And I plan before I plant too, I just plan with the things I own though. That would be legit, 1000w or flower. I'm using a 400w right now too, I'm gonna use it for veg next time too, then try to get a 1000w HPS again by that flower time if I can. I just want to test out HPS for veg & flower because I saw some people doing it here in town and I had never even thought of that before. Thanks for making a playlist for me.  And you keep it green too


u should get a job.................rent a center come get the 1000?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> I just have to say this thread has really entertained me so far, i sit here with a fat joint most nights and just laugh. keep up the great work ppl


They should just sticky it already. That might actually help it become LESS noticeable. (Hint to the trolling mods)


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> so are you going to be stressing the clones? on that note I'm disappointed with the current levels of stress right now fin. I was promised my brain would be doing backwards somersaults inside my skull. are you taking it easy on them now they are in flower or are you just waiting for the grand finale of stress?
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Finshaggy again.*


the question u didnt answer^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

So I rewatched the first 2 seasons of Dr.Who and I'm in the middle of season 3. Not the old ones, the new ones. Anyone else love this shit? It's such a weird show.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> the question u didnt answer^^^^^^^^^^^^


You should learn to bold things or underline them correctly. And I did answer him, the clones are stressed already because they are switching from hydro to soil. That is stress enough for a plant.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So I rewatched the first 2 seasons of Dr.Who and I'm in the middle of season 3. Not the old ones, the new ones. Anyone else love this shit? It's such a weird show.


what happened to the 1000?


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You should learn to bold things or underline them correctly. And I did answer him, the clones are stressed already because they are switching from hydro to soil. That is stress enough for a plant.


y is that so stressful?


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So I rewatched the first 2 seasons of Dr.Who and I'm in the middle of season 3. Not the old ones, the new ones. Anyone else love this shit? It's such a weird show.


Doctor Who rocks. Love that show! 

I gotta say Fin, your techniques are bizarre and I find your methodology lacking in your experiments, but I do enjoy this thread and hope you get some good results in spite of the stuff you put your plants through. Peace man! It was New Bong Day yesterday, so I've been spending extra time breaking it in and feeling good.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You should learn to bold things or underline them correctly. And I did answer him, the clones are stressed already because they are switching from hydro to soil. That is stress enough for a plant.


2 weeks from now when those clones are still about to die will this be your excuse? how bout at harvest time when your pullin down 3 grams each?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> quit smoking meth..............u could have answered the question the first time





woody333333 said:


> u should get a job.................rent a center come get the 1000?





woody333333 said:


> the question u didnt answer^^^^^^^^^^^^





woody333333 said:


> what happened to the 1000?





woody333333 said:


> y is that so stressful?





woody333333 said:


> 2 weeks from now when those clones are still about to die will this be your excuse? how bout at harvest time when your pullin down 3 grams each?


Quit smoking meth.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Quit smoking meth.


wheres the 1000?


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

y is switching from hydro to soil so stressful? and what do u mean ....... like an aero cloner? or what?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> y is switching from hydro to soil so stressful? and what do u mean ....... like an aero cloner? or what?


Have you never looked into this? Hydro roots are missing some hairs or something that soil roots have. Some people say not to make the switch, but it is completely fine to do. Just causes a little stress.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Have you never looked into this? Hydro roots are missing some hairs or something that soil roots have. Some people say not to make the switch, but it is completely fine to do. Just causes a little stress.


so what your saying is u dont know..............its just some bs excuse your clinging onto


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

wheres the 1000?????????????


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> so what your saying is u dont know..............its just some bs excuse your clinging onto


Did you even read? Hydro roots are different than soil roots. And saying I don't know and clinging to an excuse are 2 completely different things, and I did neither of them. You are trolling, and not very well.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Doctor Who rocks. Love that show!
> 
> I gotta say Fin, your techniques are bizarre and I find your methodology lacking in your experiments, but I do enjoy this thread and hope you get some good results in spite of the stuff you put your plants through. Peace man! It was New Bong Day yesterday, so I've been spending extra time breaking it in and feeling good.


It is a good show. And I will get good results, I didn't do anything to these plants that will make them shitty. They have plenty of leaves (only a few were removed), plenty of roots, plenty of light, plenty of water and plenty of nutes. And everything I did extra is going to give it plenty of alkaloids.


----------



## Stomper420 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finn, your a fricken loid!!....LOL....


----------



## Stomper420 (Mar 6, 2013)

Or is it ROID...Either way I guess....


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Or is it ROID...Either way I guess....


I think it's neosapien who proved I was an android, or a software of some kind. Some kind of monster from a TV show. A Sylon?


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Did you even read? Hydro roots are different than soil roots. And saying I don't know and clinging to an excuse are 2 completely different things, and I did neither of them. You are trolling, and not very well.


u dont know...........everything u claim to know is something u read somewhere or a jamaican told u


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

what happened to the 1000??


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> dont worry bro good things come to those who wait you can pick up a decent 2nd hand laptop for 100


we're talking about spammy here. he'd have to beg his mom for several months for that kind of change.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> wheres the 1000?


he had to trade it for a 400 and two gallons of milk.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u dont know...........everything u claim to know is something u read somewhere or a jamaican told u


Isn't everything everyone claims to know something they read, or something a Jamaican told them?


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What? I am getting trolled SOOO HARD right now. This conversation makes no sense. But yes, I will be stressing SOME of the clones.


Bullshit. You will stress them *all*.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Have you never looked into this? Hydro roots are missing some hairs *or something* that soil roots have. Some people say not to make the switch, but it is completely fine to do. Just causes a little stress.


Sounds like you're an expert.


----------



## Stomper420 (Mar 6, 2013)

Dude, the only reason your getting trolled is because of everybody elses posts...Your not the slightest bit of interesting dude...Trust me...lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Dude, the only reason your getting trolled is because of everybody elses posts...Your not the slightest bit of interesting dude...Trust me...lol


But this is a "What came first, the egg or the Chicken" that is easy to answer. My videos get viewed, my name gets searched, you guys keep posting. You are just fan mail. What you are saying right now is that "FinShaggy is not interesting, but the hatemail he gets is". Just go away forever if you really feel like you can.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 6, 2013)

How fucking dumb are you people? I know everything!

It has to do with the things that are missing off of those things by those other thingies I mentioned in the other thread. I'll give you all an update tomorrow.




















Alkaloids!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

And I didn't just "stumble into a troll den" and got 10 stalkers suddenly, I was stalked before Buck. I don't know why, but when I make posts, trolls can't help but come expose themselves. Then as the trolls expose themselves, more come and troll.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

It is because everything you do is a trainwreck. That is why people watch.

How do you expect to teach people ANYTHING, when you can't see ANYTHING in your videos.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How do you expect to teach people ANYTHING, when you can't see ANYTHING in your videos.


B

Because most of the teaching, comes when you listen  The quality of my videos has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Well when you say "look at this" or "right there is balls" And the newbs can't see it, how the hell are they supposed to learn?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 6, 2013)

I come for the tags!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well when you say "look at this" or "right there is balls" And the newbs can't see it, how the hell are they supposed to learn?


Don't argue w/ him pie. He know all. 
He just gonna tell you to read.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> B
> 
> Because most of the teaching, comes when you listen  The quality of my videos has nothing to do with anything.


I'm glad tuition for this school is low. Every time I attend class I feel dumber than before.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 6, 2013)

How long should i soak the rice before transplanting Fin ?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

48 days.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well when you say "look at this" or "right there is balls" And the newbs can't see it, how the hell are they supposed to learn?


There are people watching this shit and not talking shit. They listen too.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

Too dumbfounded to type no doubt.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been soaking my rice for 2 hours now fin. Why you no help?


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> There are people watching this shit and not talking shit. They listen too.


wheres the 1000 findo?


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Isn't everything everyone claims to know something they read, or something a Jamaican told them?


..............no...................... pretty dumb thing to say


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> B
> 
> Because most of the teaching, comes when you listen  The quality of my videos has nothing to do with anything.


u dont know how to grow...........how can u teach?


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> But this is a "What came first, the egg or the Chicken" that is easy to answer. My videos get viewed, my name gets searched, you guys keep posting. You are just fan mail. What you are saying right now is that "FinShaggy is not interesting, but the hatemail he gets is". Just go away forever if you really feel like you can.


it was the chicken...........the chicken evolved into a chicken before it laid its chicken egg...................


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yah, so I added a couple things to Mr. Muscles' nutrient regimen...
And no, the yellowing doesn't mean he's sick; it just means the Purple Dye is working.
An Indian Goat Butcher told me so.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They should just sticky it already. That might actually help it become LESS noticeable. (Hint to the trolling mods)


I second this comment


----------



## Stomper420 (Mar 6, 2013)

Dude, you should realy consider quiting, smoking,drugs, living. You know all the things real folks do here.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I second this comment


Why? Just why? We know Stoned cockatoo is Thinbaggy!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Why? Just why? We know Stoned cockatoo is Thinbaggy!


he's just trolling.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 6, 2013)

Funny way of doing it, the supportive troll card?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 6, 2013)

Sometimes I think no, but sometimes I just get that feeling!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Why? Just why? We know Stoned cockatoo is Thinbaggy!


   Why do you think that, it's really not


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> he's just trolling.


no I'm not


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why do you think that, it's really not


yes we are


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 7, 2013)

truth is fin promised me a piece of his google earnings pie if I support him


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> truth is fin promised me a piece of his google earnings pie if I support him


what's your cut?


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> what's your cut?


20% or $8. Whichever is greater.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 7, 2013)

What is 100% of nothing anyway?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

*






Originally Posted by Finshaggy 
They should just sticky it already. That might actually help it become LESS noticeable. (Hint to the trolling mods)


​




*I have been told that this will be the First thread in the long awaited comedy sub-forum, and you shag are the mod.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 7, 2013)

He is definitely a comedian, coming in here making a joke of cannabis cultivation!


----------



## dangledo (Mar 7, 2013)

guppy your plants are looking phenom for 79 days...


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What is 100% of nothing anyway?


All of it.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> what's your cut?


10% plus an adventure time t-shirts for every day of the week and a handful of stickers


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> truth is fin promised me a piece of his google earnings pie if I support him


I don't even know who the fuck you are.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> 20% or $8. Whichever is greater.


This was funny though


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't even know who the fuck you are.


president of your fan club


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There should be a comedy sub forum. Fuck Doug Benson, he ain't got SHIT.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 7, 2013)

what happened to the 1000?...................... u seem to be avoiding the question


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> what happened to the 1000?...................... u seem to be avoiding the question


Not avoiding, I just like that you keep asking


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 7, 2013)

ez w the like button finny...............i think we remember what happened last time


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ez w the like button finny...............i think we remember what happened last time


What happened last time? I'don't (someone come up with a meaning for that conjugation) think there was ever like a "like" catastrophe.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Not avoiding, I just like that you keep asking


ya ....... right........because i bump your thread and u get more famous and google pays u more................all u are is spam .........u should be deleted


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

Like don't just say "I would do not" because that doesn't make sense yet. Someone make that make sense. Or else I will.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Like don't just say "I would do not" because that doesn't make sense yet. Someone make that make sense. Or else I will.


smoke some more meth


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Not avoiding, I just like that you keep asking


well have u prepared your lie yet?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 7, 2013)

" Manventure Slime with ThinBaggy " is More realistic!


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> " Manventure Slime with ThinBaggy " is More realistic!


stupid time


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> well have u prepared your lie yet?


I'm not going to ever answer. I don't lie, I am just going to keep you in a perpetual state of wonder.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Not avoiding, I just like that you keep asking


any questions you are too busy to answer feel free to divert them my way shaggster. As fan club president I would be more then happy to handle any queries riu members may have


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> any questions you are too busy to answer feel free to divert them my way shaggster. As fan club president I would be more then happy to handle any queries riu members may have


Oh shit. You should make a Fan Club thread, that would be a good spin off to. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/530578-finshaggys-hateclub-ii.html


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not going to ever answer. I don't lie, I am just going to keep you in a perpetual state of wonder.


ya your not a liar thief kiddie fiddler or a vagrant...........your right.............is that how u spell vagrant? it looks funny o well....... post quick reply


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 7, 2013)

does typing finshaggy increase you're google rank? I don't know how google rank works


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> does typing finshaggy increase you're google rank? I don't know how google rank works


Not necessarily typing on this site, but yes on sites where it is less common. Here it only really matters how many people see it, and how many other words are around it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

And the multiple variations such as "Thin Baggy" do help.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And the multiple variations such as "Thin Baggy" do help.


how bout fintard..........that do something for ya


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2013)

i'm gonna send femspermy some pictures of my junk tonight 

before AND after.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 7, 2013)

and kidventure climb with ChinSplashy? this helps?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 7, 2013)

Yo! raps tag had me laughing!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

Why doesn't anyone ever just do this: 50 shades of dead plants, blown cocksintwos, braindead shithead, breeding failure, cannabis holocaust, cockberto, crack baby plants, down syndrome kush, failing grow part 3, fem faggy, how to lower thc content, how trolls multiply, i spunked his sis, incesticides, jizz for femspermy!, jizz nutrient solution, milk weed, shit in my jocks, the pueblo pedophile, the troll cage, this shit sucks, worst grow evar, yo! finshaggy raps


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

And why no meme's lately?


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Yo! raps tag had me laughing!


You're welcome.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 7, 2013)

its before you see your thread dumbass. type in google 50 shades of dead plants ( lmao btw, rep to whoever).


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

dangledo said:


> type in google 50 shades of dead plants ( lmao btw, rep to whoever).


 I know what tags do


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

dangledo said:


> its before you see your thread dumbass.


Before I see my thread?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 7, 2013)

we know where to find em , beautiful 87 day old plants btw.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ya ....... right........because i bump your thread and u get more famous and google pays u more................all u are is spam .........u should be deleted


and deprive us from this great entertainment? I think NOT.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not going to ever answer. I don't lie, I am just going to keep you in a perpetual state of amazement.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm confused. Why does 'stoned cockatoo' like every post Fin makes?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

duh, cuz he's a stoned bird.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> duh, cuz he's a stoned bird.


He must grow some *great* stuff. Even 'down syndrome parrot' knows Fin is a dope.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 7, 2013)

I just google image searched " finshaggy meme " and im laughing my ass off ... How many people have you pissed off on the interwebz fin?



P.s. 

Your sister wouldn't happen to be 18 yet by any chance?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> I just google image searched " finshaggy meme " and im laughing my ass off ... How many people have you pissed off on the interwebz fin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is definitely 18+ now, if her FB page is to be believed.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> she is definitely 18+ now, if her FB page is to be believed.


Fin did post a couple of her from her younger years...for us *real* pervs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Fin did post a couple of her from her younger years...for us *real* pervs.


it would only be statutory rape since you know that slut would say yes (all holes included).


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> it would only be statutory rape since you know that slut would say yes (all holes included).


*All* holes? My mind is racing!


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> it would only be statutory rape since you know that slut would say yes (all holes included).


let us know


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Fin did post a couple of her from her younger years...for us *real* pervs.


I did not post them for you. Buck put those pictures out there.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I did not post them for you. Buck put those pictures out there.


u would for a couple hundred views


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I did not post them for you. Buck put those pictures out there.


you made plenty of femspermy memes.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I did not post them for you. Buck put those pictures out there.


No, *you *posted it. You were trying to trap someone into saying something sexual about her when she was underage. You're so transparent.

It was a picture of her jumping between beds at a hotel, btw.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you made plenty of femspermy memes.


I didn't make shit. I just reposted stuff I've found that was actually funny instead of disgusting.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 7, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> No, *you *posted it. You were trying to trap someone into saying something sexual about her when she was underage. You're so transparent.
> 
> It was a picture of her jumping between beds at a hotel, btw.


No BUCK went on her facebook page and shared pictures to everyone, and the meme's went crazy from there.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

How did he get access to her real name?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> No, *you *posted it. You were trying to trap someone into saying something sexual about her when she was underage. You're so transparent.
> 
> It was a picture of her jumping between beds at a hotel, btw.


there's a ton of memes with that picture now, as well as a whole bunch of other pics of her.

failspammy is pimping his own sister for google pennies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> How did he get access to her real name?


failspammy told me to google him, so i did. first result was his facebook, with his actual name. found the rest of his family from there.

his facebook is still public for all to see, and his real name comes up on the first page or so of his wall.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No BUCK went on her facebook page and shared pictures to everyone, and the meme's went crazy from there.


What memes?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> What memes?


just google "femspermy" and go to images.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> failspammy told me to google him, so i did. first result was his facebook, with his actual name. found the rest of his family from there.
> 
> his facebook is still public for all to see, and his real name comes up on the first page or so of his wall.


What a douche. You would think he could at least have the decency to protect his family's' identities.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just google "femspermy" and go to images.


LOL! No shit! 

How am I gonna have a serious conversation with Fin if *you *keep answering my questions?


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> What a douche. You would think he could at least have the decency to protect his family's' identities.


You'd think...


----------



## johndolly420 (Mar 8, 2013)

firelane said:


> Fin, you are like a mad scientist who isn't mad, or a scientist.


Ouch fire lane you stole my joke! Lol I said almost the exact same thing way way back in this thread some where


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

Are cannabis growers criminal? you decide......................................

[video=youtube;p8NtFal0wU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8NtFal0wU0[/video]

.........................................peace out to the finnmunity Delvite ​


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> there's a ton of memes with that picture now, as well as a whole bunch of other pics of her.
> 
> failspammy is pimping his own sister for google pennies.


How is that me pimping her YOU MADE THOSE MEMES.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> How did he get access to her real name?


He didn't. He went to my Facebook and just found her.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> failspammy told me to google him, so i did. first result was his facebook, with his actual name.


Bullshit, I told you to Google and at that time Google wasn't even allowed to crawl my Facebook page. You're a lying shit, and you went to that facebook page all your own and scoured it for any sign of a real name and family photos. You're a fuckin STALKER.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 8, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Ouch fire lane you stole my joke! Lol I said almost the exact same thing way way back in this thread some where


Bullshit. No one said this before. This one was good, I even posted it on my Facebook wall.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

Regardless, you put enough personal info. out there that ppl. were able to find your fam. shag that's not cool.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Regardless, you put enough personal info. out there that ppl. were able to find your fam. shag that's not cool.


I didn't put that out there, Facebook did, it tells you who people's family members are


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 8, 2013)

This is Buck's shit not mine, you can talk to him about it. I'm going to watch some Dr. Who.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is Buck's shit not mine, you can talk to him about it. I'm going to watch some Dr. Who.


ummmm, you mad bro? lol


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I didn't put that out there, Facebook did, it tells you who people's family members are


what happened to your rap video?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I didn't put that out there, Facebook did, it tells you who people's family members are


and you directed ppl. to your FB page.........


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 8, 2013)

Kaendar>Finshaggy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Kaendar>Finshaggy


LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

tafbang>finslappy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> What a douche. You would think he could at least have the decency to protect his family's' identities.


Or an idiot. My screen name on rollitup is not associated with any other social webpage. Did it on purpose. Yay me!


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> tafbang>finslappy


yeah at least tafbang updated his grow with pride ...

finshaggy you need to learn to fail with confidence


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Bullshit, I told you to Google and at that time Google wasn't even allowed to crawl my Facebook page. You're a lying shit, and you went to that facebook page all your own and scoured it for any sign of a real name and family photos. You're a fuckin STALKER.


Is buck the stalker, or is google?

Did you have a legal agreement with google to stop all search results to your facebook page?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Or an idiot. My screen name on rollitup is not associated with any other social webpage. Did it on purpose. Yay me!


This place is as close to social networking I get. No fb or whatever.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow what an idiot. Just went down his finshaggy facebook page. Found his name. Really.. a child could find it.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 8, 2013)

wild hemp>guppy grow


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

dangledo said:


> wild hemp>guppy grow


bwhahahahaha funny funny


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;HYmweGR795M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYmweGR795M[/video]Here's yesterday's update.


............


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Bullshit, I told you to Google and at that time Google wasn't even allowed to crawl my Facebook page. You're a lying shit, and you went to that facebook page all your own and scoured it for any sign of a real name and family photos. You're a fuckin STALKER.


You're like a Hollywood celebrity. You can't be the "Google King" and not expect a few stalkers. I hope you have security. If not, call the cops if someone tries to crawl through your trailer window.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Bullshit, I told you to Google and at that time Google wasn't even allowed to crawl my Facebook page. You're a lying shit, and you went to that facebook page all your own and scoured it for any sign of a real name and family photos. You're a fuckin STALKER.





Finshaggy said:


> I didn't put that out there, Facebook did, it tells you who people's family members are





Finshaggy said:


> This is Buck's shit not mine, you can talk to him about it. I'm going to watch some Dr. Who.


You forget to tell the part where some of us told you of your security flaws and you told us to shut the fuck up.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 8, 2013)

I feel a ban/closure coming for this runny indian food baby diaper of a grow. I cant believe this thing managed to get even worse


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How is that me pimping her YOU MADE THOSE MEMES.


you lying sister pimper. i only made femspermy memes. her on the beach, the one of you looking adopted with your family, and the one that comes up on the femspermy search.

the dozen others are the ones you made, sister pimper.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Bullshit, I told you to Google and at that time Google wasn't even allowed to crawl my Facebook page. You're a lying shit, and you went to that facebook page all your own and scoured it for any sign of a real name and family photos. You're a fuckin STALKER.


your facebook page was the first thing to come up when searching for you, and it is public. still is public and still comes up when searching you.

your stupidity is not my fault.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wow what an idiot. Just went down his finshaggy facebook page. Found his name. Really.. a child could find it.


i rest my case.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i rest my case.


Fuck you, I'm watching Dr. Who!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2013)

does anyone else thinking "watching dr. who" is some sort of euphemism for entertaining male clients?

i mean, he did have to sell the 1000 watter his mom bought for him, ya suppose he might have moved onto male prostitution? catering to lice fetishes, perhaps?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> and you directed ppl. to your FB page.........


No, I directed people to google which at the time was NOT crawling my page. Buck opened the whole can of facebook worms.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 8, 2013)

New update, no HPS [video=youtube;Jfn2k4UNY-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfn2k4UNY-w[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

wtf ever man. You can argue the specifics all you want. The fact is YOU, opened you and your whole family up to this sort of shit by trying to become some kind of internet celeb. 
You wanted it you got it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> New update, no HPS [video=youtube;Jfn2k4UNY-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfn2k4UNY-w[/video]


They look better. Thanks for turning the light off.


----------



## firelane (Mar 8, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Ouch fire lane you stole my joke! Lol I said almost the exact same thing way way back in this thread some where


Sorry, long thread I'm sure I read it and forget and then thought I made it up later when stoned. Sometimes I confuse stuff I've seen on tv with real memories, and then as I'm telling a story, I'm like, oh shit, nevermind, that didn't happen to me, it was in a movie I saw.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2013)

nice update. can almost taste that 3-4 grams total of dank dank.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> does anyone else thinking "watching dr. who" is some sort of euphemism for entertaining male clients?
> 
> i mean, he did have to sell the 1000 watter his mom bought for him, ya suppose he might have moved onto male prostitution? catering to lice fetishes, perhaps?


Yo, shits been busy back up here in CA so I totally missed the 1k and everything.... wtf?? now he pawned it?? Can I get a quick recap of the last couple weeks and how we got to here and whats going on now?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> wtf ever man. You can argue the specifics all you want. The fact is YOU, opened you and your whole family up to this sort of shit by trying to become some kind of internet celeb.
> You wanted it you got it.


I was never trying to "become an internet celeb". I was trying to tell people things I thought about stuff, and trolls talked shit. Like you are now.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

okie dokie smokie


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 8, 2013)

firelane said:


> Sorry, long thread I'm sure I read it and forget and then thought I made it up later when stoned. Sometimes I confuse stuff I've seen on tv with real memories, and then as I'm telling a story, I'm like, oh shit, nevermind, that didn't happen to me, it was in a movie I saw.


    How do you confuse movies with your life?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> They look better than my hangover turd from this morning. Thanks for turning the light off.


I helped you out.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

lololol thanks bro..


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 8, 2013)

I thought you got HBO and Showtime in jail, how are you so out of touch with society? Did you spend some time as someones gimp or something?


----------



## firelane (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How do you confuse movies with your life?


I've watched a lot of crazy movies, heard lots of wild stories(in person), and just sometimes confuse the two or even mix/match stories. Never stuff that happened to me, but like I'll think something happened to a friend of mine, but be confusing it with a part of a movie. I think I'm getting old and have heard too many stories and seen too many movies.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 8, 2013)

firelane said:


> I've watched a lot of crazy movies, heard lots of wild stories(in person), and just sometimes confuse the two or even mix/match stories. Never stuff that happened to me, but like I'll think something happened to a friend of mine, but be confusing it with a part of a movie. I think I'm getting old and have heard too many stories and seen too many movies.


i know a guy like that.............. i think he did too much acid


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 8, 2013)

hey findo..................... how come u dont zoom in on the toasty ones?


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> New update, no HPS [video=youtube;Jfn2k4UNY-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfn2k4UNY-w[/video]


thx to u i a had a great idea................. i called my wife told her to pick up kfc


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 8, 2013)

looking good fin . . . .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2013)

He already fried the clones...


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> nice update. can almost taste that 3-4 grams total of dank dank.


Rinsing with Scope will get that nasty taste out of your mouth.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He already fried the clones...


Really? I missed that? Damn...I havent been around for a while and i aint back trackin through this train wreck. Aww shucks, that sucks. Better luck next time dank dank lol ....wait, did he fry em with the halogen heat blowtorch light? Damn i hope so, i had to tell a bunch of people that those things arent any good thanks to you thinbaggy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> New update, no HPS [video=youtube;Jfn2k4UNY-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfn2k4UNY-w[/video]


quite possibly the most pathetic spectacle ever.

an unremitting failure.

can someone please pause it at 0:23, take a screenshot, and caption it for me? i was thinking "dank dank".


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> New update, no HPS [video=youtube;Jfn2k4UNY-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfn2k4UNY-w[/video]


Hey, you didn't show my favorite one in the top left corner, the one that just looks like an empty pot unless you're right over the top of it.


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 8, 2013)

Man those girls look FINtabulous.


I'm assuming the leaves are yellowing because of the yellow light from the HPS right? 

Funny... The top ones that are closer to the light are not yellow or burned just the lower ones. Like some type of deficiency or issue caused by not monitoring your PH

I'm sure it's the yellow light though. 

That's why I switched to Ceramic Metal Halide, Because it's a lot of blue spectrum white light

I want my plants to be WHITE. So white light = white leaves. Hello Christmas in FlightSchools grow room!!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why doesn't anyone ever just do this: 50 shades of dead plants, blown cocksintwos, braindead shithead, breeding failure, cannabis holocaust, cockberto, crack baby plants, down syndrome kush, failing grow part 3, fem faggy, how to lower thc content, how trolls multiply, i spunked his sis, incesticides, jizz for femspermy!, jizz nutrient solution, milk weed, shit in my jocks, the pueblo pedophile, the troll cage, this shit sucks, worst grow evar, yo! finshaggy raps


This Cockberto fellow seems to have a huge Dick! Thanks for the homage! This tag generator tells the truth! I have never seen it more accurate! Why are all my bogus names involving penis anyway! Is that what's on your mind?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 8, 2013)

so is this thread about how NOT to grow? or a what not to do if you want dank dank? or is that what dank dank is supposed to look like?
wow shag your grow is an inpiration to none!!! I would wish you good luck on your grow but it's pointless, you would only take that luck and fry it like your clones
I almost feel sorry for you but I'm to busy laughing to feel anything
SH420


----------



## chewberto (Mar 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I directed people to google which at the time was NOT crawling my page. Buck opened the whole can of facebook worms.


Fuck! I'm sick of the I'm innocent bullshit from you! I found your mommy and her daughter porn with 3 clicks of a mouse. If you gave a shit you would have deleted your page to refrain from any further shame placed upon your family, but you have so much pride and lies wrapped up in your face books and your you tubes and your twatter and RIU or what ever else, that you would rather continue your charade of lies for the sake of your "fans" who are kids who don't really know how pathetic your are, all while disrespecting your family like a chump! Your the scum that I scrape off of my toilet!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Really? I missed that? Damn...I havent been around for a while and i aint back trackin through this train wreck. Aww shucks, that sucks. Better luck next time dank dank lol ....wait, did he fry em with the halogen heat blowtorch light? Damn i hope so, i had to tell a bunch of people that those things arent any good thanks to you thinbaggy.


Im right there with u man, I missed a bunch and requested a cliff notes version. Those are short books that give you the gist of longer boring books that people use in schools for book learnin in case your wonderin fin. Apparently the thowie has been pawned, half died, and hes exploiting his family for hits now... correct me if im wrong


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 8, 2013)

Im gonna try and get a good buzz on now for u fin, this thread was way better when I drunk posted in it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Im right there with u man, I missed a bunch and requested a cliff notes version. Those are short books that give you the gist of longer boring books that people use in schools for book learnin in case your wonderin fin. Apparently the thowie has been pawned, half died, and hes exploiting his family for hits now... correct me if im wrong


that's just about right.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2013)

I just saw that figgy has been banned from grasscity.

Also he made his own webpage and can't even make his banner non-stretched.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just saw that figgy has been banned from grasscity.
> 
> Also he made his own webpage and can't even make his banner non-stretched.


he's been banned from philosophy forums (for "ideological spam"), a boating forum (seriously), and many other forums.

you can't make this shit up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2013)

Quite an achievement to make the entire interweb hate you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2013)

best tag is "moment of silence grow".


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> he's been banned from philosophy forums (for "ideological spam"), a boating forum (seriously), and many other forums.
> 
> you can't make this shit up.


Hahahahahahaha! How the fuck does someone get banned from a boating forum????


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 8, 2013)

BTW I don't think he "fried the clones"... remember the thumbtacks? 
Perhaps the plants got Tetanus infections? 
I know it seems crazy, but I'm sure fin could find a way to do it...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2013)

The clones didn't receive thumb tacks.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The clones didn't receive thumb tacks.


Ah... you are correct!
He stabbed that tall one in the back (Ep65: PIERCING)... that "fried" one was already toasted... my mistake.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 8, 2013)

He inflicts his teenage angst amongst his plants! Stress, depression, piercings, drugs, molestation, forcing them to drink their milk! He wants them to feel his pain!


----------



## majek (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> New update, no HPS [video=youtube;Jfn2k4UNY-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfn2k4UNY-w[/video]


Lol I hope you are happy with the 2.5 grams of hay you yield from those worthless plants. We tried to help but you were too stubborn and now you will learn the hard way, but knowing you nothing was learned and you will continue you make the same stupid mistakes over and over. I'd say you wasted over $100 on electricity, soil, milk and foil for what? Is it still going to be the dank dank? You'll be lucky to get a single joint from each of those plants. I hope you still don't plan on making hash because you will be very dissapointed.


----------



## majek (Mar 9, 2013)

When you are ready to admit your faults and step up to the big leagues we can show you how to grow real dank dank.
Like I said before I will yield more from a single branch than you will get from all of your plants. Not bragging just telling it like it is, if you took our advice you could do the same but now you are stuck with reggie bush that even your retarded stoner friends wouldn't touch.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2013)

das pretty majek.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2013)

probably not a huge concern, but those homer buckets are not totally light blocking. you can just drop that bucket into another though if you're concerned. i don't think it will cause any problems though.


----------



## majek (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol thanks I don't like to hijack threads but this thread couldn't get any worse. Why does he even continue posting videos this is a discrace of a grow. If he listened early on he could've turned it around and the plants would look halfway decent now, but now it looks like a commercial for roundup weed killer.


----------



## majek (Mar 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> probably not a huge concern, but those homer buckets are not totally light blocking. you can just drop that bucket into another though if you're concerned. i don't think it will cause any problems though.


Your right I never thought about that I always used black pots before. Thanks
^thats how you take advice


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2013)

majek said:


> Lol thanks I don't like to hijack threads but this thread couldn't get any worse. Why does he even continue posting videos this is a discrace of a grow. If he listened early on he could've turned it around and the plants would look halfway decent now, but now it looks like a commercial for roundup weed killer.


nah it'll only help him. He needs some good pics in here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

majek said:


> Lol I hope you are happy with the 2.5 grams of _*hay*_ you yield from those worthless plants


&#8203;...........


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2013)

majek said:


> commercial for roundup weed killer.


that's a tag for the next round.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2013)

majek said:


> Your right I never thought about that I always used black pots before. Thanks
> ^thats how you take advice


probably not too much of a concern though to use the orange ones. i have used them for my tomatoes outside before and didn't have any algae at the end of the season.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's a tag for the next round.


it's funny how the tags fill up so fast on this thread, lol

it's even funnier cause y'all only got 2 tags to throw around I think? so there's a lot of members putting tags in, lol.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 9, 2013)

This thread is Precious


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> best tag is "moment of silence grow".


Hahaha that's mine ...I changed my other "incesticides" tag


----------



## Stomper420 (Mar 9, 2013)

Whats up THIN BAGGY...How about an update.....


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

firelane said:


> I've watched a lot of crazy movies, heard lots of wild stories(in person), and just sometimes confuse the two or even mix/match stories. Never stuff that happened to me, but like I'll think something happened to a friend of mine, but be confusing it with a part of a movie. I think I'm getting old and have heard too many stories and seen too many movies.


That reminds me of Always Sunny in Philadelphia when Frank keeps confusing his life with Rambo's.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

And to everyone commenting on the clones, I got them like that, they will be fine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

[h=4]Tags for this Thread[/h]Add / Edit Tags 50 shades of dead plants, bad grow 101, blown cocksintwos, braindead shithead, breeding failure, cannabis cup entry, cannabis holocaust, cockberto, down syndrome kush, failing grow part 3, fem faggy, how trolls multiply, i spunked his sis, jizz for femspermy!, jizz nutrient solution, milk weed, moment of silence grow, retard with ambition, shit in my jocks, the pueblo pedophile, the troll cage, this shit sucks, worst grow evar, yo! finshaggy raps


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That reminds me of Always Sunny in Philadelphia when Frank keeps confusing his life with Rambo's.


Do you do anything other than watch TV and torture plants?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

[h=2]Tag Cloud[/h][h=3]These are the 70 most used thread tags[/h]400w 400w hps advanced nutrients advice auto autoflower bagseed beginner bud cannabis cbd cfl clone clones closet curing deficiency diy dwc first first grow flower flowering grow grow box growing grow room grow tent harvest hash heat help hps humidity hydro hydroponics indica indoor kush led light lighting lights male marijuana new newbie new grow noob nutes nutrients organic outdoor plant problem problems sativa scrog seed seedling seeds soil stealth super lemon haze tent water weed white widow yellow yield


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Do you do anything other than watch TV and torture plants?


Yeah, if you actually read something I said on any of my threads you would know what they were.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

That's the tag cloud for this thread.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

Ya'll should try saying the same words over and over more often. None of that is bad towards me, it's all just stuff newbs are DEFINTELY going to type in.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, if you actually read something I said on any of my threads you would know what they were.


I'm not talking about sounding stupid or giving bad advice. I mean* real* things other than TV.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ya'll should try saying the same words over and over more often. None of that is bad towards me, it's all just stuff newbs are DEFINTELY going to type in.


hahahahah you, typing the word _newbs _

anyone else see the irony in this?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> *Tags for this Thread*
> 
> Add / Edit Tags 50 shades of dead plants, bad grow 101, blown cocksintwos, braindead shithead, breeding failure, cannabis cup entry, cannabis holocaust, cockberto, down syndrome kush, failing grow part 3, fem faggy, how trolls multiply, i spunked his sis, jizz for femspermy!, jizz nutrient solution, milk weed, moment of silence grow, retard with ambition, shit in my jocks, the pueblo pedophile, the troll cage, this shit sucks, worst grow evar, yo! finshaggy raps


my favorite tags this round are- down syndrome kush, lol +rep to whoever did that one. also retard w/ambition, lmao. that's a good one. +rep to whoever did that one too. whoever did those 2 tags, come claim your reps gang


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 9, 2013)

How do you add tags? I have a couple...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> How do you add tags? I have a couple...


there's a limit. it's maxed out right now, lol. but you can add tags at the very bottom of the screen


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 9, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> How do you add tags? I have a couple...


Scroll down past the quick reply box at the bottom of the page, the tags are listed there and there is an ADD/EDIT Tags button, just click on it. I think the tags are full though, you may have to wait for them to reset again.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks guys! He has other threads we can tag. LOL!


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 9, 2013)

hey findo................. u gonna let everybody over here know about your job?


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 9, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> hey findo................. u gonna let everybody over here know about your job?


Bio-chemist with the Ministry of Agricultural science, perhaps? 
Or maybe for the Military, is more like it... working on organic weed killers.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Bio-chemist with the Ministry of Agricultural science, perhaps?
> Or maybe for the Military, is more like it... working on organic weed killers.


he's a budtender, lmao




Finshaggy said:


> Hey, everyone should go to The Pharm in Pueblo, if I'm not there ask if Fin works there. Surprise.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my favorite tags this round are- down syndrome kush, lol +rep to whoever did that one. also retard w/ambition, lmao. that's a good one. +rep to whoever did that one too. whoever did those 2 tags, come claim your reps gang


lol "moment of silence grow" and "retard with ambition" are my two tags this round


----------



## majek (Mar 9, 2013)

Just look at that alkaloid content, next time save yourself the trouble and put some AA batteries in your soil if you want alkaloids.


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 9, 2013)

tags cleared. 

new kills.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 9, 2013)

Are you spam tagging your own thread with most popular tags to generate more traffic? Goddamn genius over here! Look out new boxset of Gayporn here thin mint comes! At this rate, By the end 2015 your gonna be wank wank champion! Woohoo progress, Yay for the retarded kid!


Finshaggy said:


> *Tag Cloud*
> 
> *These are the 70 most *


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 9, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> tags cleared.
> 
> new kills.


Is a admin clearing them or do they just reset over time ?


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 9, 2013)

Cannabis Carcinoma, Cannacide, Chronic Failure, and Necrotic By Choice
would all make great names for a stoner death-metal band.

Shortbus Delivery... punk band...

_Weed B. Gone_ is Fin's secret underground Hip-Hop moniker. *
MC Paraquat* would be better!


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 9, 2013)

put your rap video back up i didnt get to see it ........... u took it down too fast


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 9, 2013)

Can we get a update on the dank dank fin ?
I mean that is what we all subscribed for ....


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2013)

I think he's mad rite now cuz he got bitchslapped by the site admin. 

Edit: again


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 9, 2013)

Damn! I had a hydro question!!


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 9, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Damn! I had a hydro question!!


Lol!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I think he's mad rite now cuz he got bitchslapped by the site admin.
> 
> Edit: again


When and where?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/625615-video-trolls.html


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/625615-video-trolls.html


Wow, bitching out rolli. wat an idiot.

Btw guys, figgy is the reason I stopped trolling bmeat. Bmeat was naive. Figgy is a freak of nature.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2013)

2x now that I know of.

Heres to rollies unending tolerance


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 9, 2013)

[email protected] why he got banned.



Finshaggy said:


> It's because I was copying and pasting things from Rollitup. I didn't want this to be the only website with my stuff, *and the mods thought I posted too much.*


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [email protected] why he got banned.


you know he was warned


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 9, 2013)

hey guys, Why did we stop posting extremely long videos? 


Those were good times.


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;wZZ7oFKsKzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZZ7oFKsKzY[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 9, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> hey guys, Why did we stop posting extremely long videos?
> 
> 
> Those were good times.


We weren't doing it in this thread so we could see the fail that is his update videos.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> lol "moment of silence grow" and "retard with ambition" are my two tags this round


ahahahaha!! is it? lmao!! you're funny. I tried to rep you but I spread my rep around too much for the day. I think I may have even repped you earlier today for something funny you said, I gotta check. but I got you when I get a chance.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Is a admin clearing them or do they just reset over time ?


staff clears it, lol

and the tags are already maxed out, lmao


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2013)

I got my tag in. "tumbleweeds"


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

[h=4]Tags for this Thread[/h]Add / Edit Tags cannabis carcinoma, cannacide, chronic failure, finshaggy is a pedophile, finshaggy is a thief, frank and beans, grow 2 fail, hermie haze, how to suck, how trolls multiply, matanuska tranny fuck, mc paraquat, mongloid grows, necrotic by choice, shemale-ecstasy.com, shiva blows goats, shortbus delivery, sponsored by roundup, teach dad not 2 touch, thief, tumbleweeds, weed-b-gone, www.extremeladyboys.com, yank yank, yo! finshaggy raps


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> *Tags for this Thread*
> 
> Add / Edit Tags cannabis carcinoma, cannacide, chronic failure, finshaggy is a pedophile, finshaggy is a thief, frank and beans, grow 2 fail, hermie haze, how to suck, how trolls multiply, matanuska tranny fuck, mc paraquat, mongloid grows, necrotic by choice, shemale-ecstasy.com, shiva blows goats,  shortbus delivery, sponsored by roundup, teach dad not 2 touch, thief, tumbleweeds, weed-b-gone, www.extremeladyboys.com, yank yank, yo! finshaggy raps


you shoulda done that from the start.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 10, 2013)

I need admin to schedule and maybe txt me when they are going to clear the tags. I always miss it and its full of half crap before i get to it... seriously tons of those are weak.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 10, 2013)

I forgot about teach dad not to touch! Lmao I was baked!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 10, 2013)

Got in a fight last night, because some guy wanted to start punching me in the face while I was sitting down. I got 1 little bruise on my face. Also got his blood to come out of his face, and I have his earing.  I wish I could have made a video for ya'll. I hope someone did, you guys would love it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you shoulda done that from the start.


I definitely should have. I didn't even think of it till now though.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Got in a fight last night, because some guy wanted to start punching me in the face while I was sitting down. I got 1 little bruise on my face. Also got his blood to come out of his face, and I have his earing.  I wish I could have made a video for ya'll. I hope someone did, you guys would love it.


So you've pissed of enough ppl on the net that randoms are coming up to you and punching you in the face... That's called KARMA... I've also read about the service you provide at dispensaries so don't be surprised, at least you pulled her earings out! Must be hard living with all the fame...


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2013)

frankly, I am shocked. You irritate ppl. in the real world? She must have been a troll too.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Also got his blood to come out of his face, and I have his earing.


You bit him?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2013)

he clawed him with those eagle talons. i love watching bitches fight. hope someone filmed it.


----------



## AimAim (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Got in a fight last night, because some guy wanted to start punching me in the face while I was sitting down. I got 1 little bruise on my face. Also got his blood to come out of his face, and I have his earing.  I wish I could have made a video for ya'll. I hope someone did, you guys would love it.


You have a face that just screams "punch me". Even before you open your mouth I bet people want to do just that.

Do not like fighting, I wouldn't have "loved it" even if I got to see you getting bitched slapped.

I read a few pages at the beginning of this thread, a few in the middle and some at the end. I'm speechless.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 10, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> So you've pissed of enough ppl on the net that randoms are coming up to you and punching you in the face......


Why do you think this has anything to do with the internet? That's called LIFELESS. He punched me because I got in his friends face because his friend called me a hillbillie and I asked him to repeat himself.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> hope someone filmed it.


Me too, I bet the whole internet would watch a FinShaggy fight. Then everyone would know who FinShaggy is.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2013)

you are a "hillbillie"

Edit: hillbilly


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Got in a fight last night, because some guy wanted to start punching me in the face *while I was sitting down*.





Finshaggy said:


> He punched me because I got in his friends face because his friend called me a hillbillie and I asked him to repeat himself.


You got in some guys face while sitting down? Are you yelling at kids in wheelchairs? Why does the wheelchair kid think you're a hillbilly?


----------



## echelon1k1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why do you think this has anything to do with the internet? That's called LIFELESS. He punched me because I got in his friends face because his friend called me a hillbillie and I asked him to repeat himself.


Because you're a tool and I've seen better heads on a toilet brush so you probably project an energy that's just asking for it...

There's a bloke on RIU who thinks he's jesus christ. He suffers from paranoid schizophrenia. He too thinks he's famous on the WWW. Grandoise delusions are symptoms of the disease, so just an FYI since you seem to think you're the JC of marijuana... Your videos are tops though, Jorge Cervantes eat your heart out...


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Because you're a tool and I've seen better heads on a toilet brush



bwhahahahahah omg I'm laughing so hard right now. hahaha


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 10, 2013)

Can we get an update on the stank stank fin ?


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 10, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> What do you think fin according to your "finding phenotypes while seedlings video" all these would be sativa Dom ? Correct ?




hahahahah..... the ones with a sway/bend in their stem are def indica dom cause they're mellow and just relaxing so they're def indica.

The other's straight up and at attention are totally sativa.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> he clawed him with those eagle talons. i love watching bitches fight. hope someone filmed it.


haha eagle talons... Shaggy doesn't scratch his balls, he scrapes them
SH420


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why do you think this has anything to do with the internet? That's called LIFELESS. He punched me because I got in his friends face because his friend called me a hillbillie and I asked him to repeat himself.


Sounds like a great party full of stimulating conversation.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 10, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Sounds like a great party full of stimulating conversation.


Hilarious conversation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2013)

why did you bite a kid in a wheelchair, spammy?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 10, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have his earing.


you realize it only takes 8 pounds of pressure to rip an earlobe, right spammy?

so if your claim to fame is that your scrawny, string bean arms are capable of producing 8 pounds of force, well, ya know, that's pretty lame.

especially since it appears you got beat up by a kid in a wheelchair.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Why do you think his friend called me a hillbillie and I asked him to repeat himself.


I just keep laughing!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 10, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> You got in some guys face while sitting down? Are you yelling at kids in wheelchairs? Why does the wheelchair kid think you're a hillbilly?


Oh this is rep-able!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 10, 2013)

Mine was Necrotic by choice! It's all yours man!


heckler73 said:


> Cannabis Carcinoma, Cannacide, Chronic Failure, and Necrotic By Choice
> would all make great names for a stoner death-metal band.
> 
> Shortbus Delivery... punk band...
> ...


----------



## AimAim (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> his friend called me a hillbillie and I asked him to repeat himself.


I am and live in and amongst "Hillbillys", a proud tradition, and any attempt on your part to raise yourself to this standard would be a dismal failure. You have no respect for yourself. We would kick your ass just a bit before reminding one another how good we were.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 10, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Mine was Necrotic by choice! It's all yours man!


Lol reminds me of Necrophagist... he should rap under MC Wigger. or maybe White Noise. or Niki Minagenocide.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 10, 2013)

Had to show my mom this thread, she laughed so hard at you r crappy little plants and got a real kick outta the wood scraps in the pots. She even said "why are they so small, you should help him, i dont think he knows what hes doing"


----------



## chewberto (Mar 10, 2013)

Stop dad bad touch!


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 10, 2013)

AimAim said:


> I am and live in and amongst "Hillbillys", a proud tradition, and any attempt on your part to raise yourself to this standard would be a dismal failure. You have no respect for yourself. We would kick your ass just a bit before reminding one another how good we were.


just be another camper gone missing


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 10, 2013)

everything about this thread brightens my day.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2013)

man, i leave for vaycay and the tags get filled quicker than femspermmy's mouth at springbreak....... i was watching shamu today and thought of your grow, strictly entertainment. maybe one day guppy......


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> ...the tags get filled quicker than femspermmy's mouth at springbreak...


now that is repworthy.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Mar 11, 2013)

we need dolls of Fins plants to use as evidence...

"please tell the court in your own words where the bad grower touched you".....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have his earing.


i was just telling my wife about your "fight".

she reminded me that one of the most common culprits when it comes to ripping out earrings are babies.

so, at least you have the strength of a toddler. you got that going for you.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe it's like retard strength, Down syndrome kids are strong!


UncleBuck said:


> i was just telling my wife about your "fight".
> 
> she reminded me that one of the most common culprits when it comes to ripping out earrings are babies.
> 
> so, at least you have the strength of a toddler. you got that going for you.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 11, 2013)

Found this on the interwebs!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 11, 2013)

This was next to it!


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 11, 2013)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130213225748AAl9mMz

How lame can one person be ?


----------



## longdogin (Mar 11, 2013)

so when i first say this thread a long time ago i LOL'ed my ass off because i thought it was a joke. i hadent looked at it for awhile then i check it out the other day because something i was serching for brought it up... 600 hundread pages of stuff. i overiously cant look through all of them, is this shit real, did those plants survive?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 11, 2013)

Those plants turned out to be poison ivy... Awaiting the smoke report


----------



## longdogin (Mar 11, 2013)

if they really lived thats rediculious, i put a led a little to close to my plant and it gets light stress and droops. this guy mixes nutes with a kitchen spoon and a powerade bottle for plants that looked like they just sproted and somehow grows some dank looking shit. theirs no f**king way. haha lol
im suscribed for life on this one, and the youtube videos...please keep them coming ive never had do much entertainment


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 11, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130213225748AAl9mMz
> 
> How lame can one person be ?


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130307205447AAeawFk


----------



## Totoe (Mar 11, 2013)

This is a good one too.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=FinShaggy&defid=6885908

Also, UB, I should call your attention to the small tab to the bottom right of the page stating that failspammy is not yet defined.

I like how he defines himself and talks in the third person.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 11, 2013)

yup basically the story twas written so "He is stalked constantly online by trolls (because when they talk shit, he talks shit back and they take it personally), which only serves to expand his notoriety" 

written by Corky AKA Thinbaggy from "My so called life"


















THREAD CLOSED!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 11, 2013)

check it out you can now have the urban dictionary definition of finshaggy printed onto various items including a tshirt, mousepad, coffee mug or even a tattoo (sweet idea for a back piece). wouldn't be letting this offer slide people. http://www.urbandictionary.com/products.php?term=FinShaggy&defid=6885908


----------



## chewberto (Mar 11, 2013)

You had to go and fuck it up didnt you Stoned cockatoo... I said
THread closed!View attachment 2564222


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 11, 2013)

may this thread never die. LONG LIVE THE FINSHAGGY!!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Got in a fight last night, because some guy wanted to start punching me in the face while I was sitting down. I got 1 little bruise on my face. Also got his blood to come out of his face, and I have his earing.  I wish I could have made a video for ya'll. I hope someone did, you guys would love it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2013)

_*BANNED. THREAD CLOSED.*_

aaa


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 11, 2013)

Nooo I just got here, dudes infamous on the intersphere can we please keep it going uncle buck sir?


edit: I don't hate finshaggy... Why would I dislike him? (Fuel for further conversing)


----------



## Stomper420 (Mar 11, 2013)

I cannot belive this shit is still going...DIE ALREADY...LOl...


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 11, 2013)

sheesh what is with all the death wishes upon this thread all of a sudden?? you better get in here with some gold fin moral is dropping..


----------



## Stomper420 (Mar 11, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 11, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> I cannot belive this shit is still going...DIE ALREADY...LOl...


No way man, this thread is gold. It's like reading a grow journal in The Onion. It must live on!


----------



## longdogin (Mar 11, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> I cannot belive this shit is still going...DIE ALREADY...LOl...


Your crazy, this is entertainment at its finnest if your a stonner. Come on hes putting rooster sauce in his plants, the only thing that could be better is if he mixed in some red bull or monster to his nuted water to give his plants an energy boost. Only after that should the thread stop


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 11, 2013)

the adventure time troops are rallied ready to defend the mother thread


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 11, 2013)

What troops? lol


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 11, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> What troops? lol


The Friends of Hamas, maybe? Who knows... Are there any other imaginary "strike forces" in the world?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 11, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> What troops? lol


the adventure time army


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 11, 2013)

fin can you upload a picture of yourself pointing at the camera so we can get some uncle sam style 'adventure time wants you' recruitment posters


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

i think this belongs here  .................................................. ..........
[video=youtube;RUTkWUmbA90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUTkWUmbA90[/video]
............................................whens the next update finn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't get it... why are those people smashing their bongs?

Was it stained with figgy's stankweed?


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't get it... why are those people smashing their bongs?
> 
> Was it stained with figgy's stankweed?


its in protest against plant abuse


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 11, 2013)

You guys are still making fun of a retard? Thats not very nice.


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You guys are still making fun of a retard? Thats not very nice.


i am not. he openly admits to abusing them, hes even got vids on it lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 11, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> fin can you upload a picture of yourself pointing at the camera so we can get some uncle sam style 'adventure time wants you' recruitment posters


I think this is a great idea for t-shirts. You in shag?


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> fin can you upload a picture of yourself pointing at the camera so we can get some uncle sam style 'adventure time wants you' recruitment posters


say somthing like this .........................................





......................bring on the trumpets


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 11, 2013)

Lol at FailShaggy getting in a fight and ripping out earrings like a girl would in a fight! Speaking of which pics of that and your bruised ass face or gtfo. And to my main point, people dislike this numbskull in real life as much as he's disliked on here! Epic fail!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 11, 2013)

Texas spring breakers all up in Colorado ! None of them have heard of you!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 11, 2013)

longdogin said:


> if they really lived thats rediculious, i put a led a little to close to my plant and it gets light stress and droops. this guy mixes nutes with a kitchen spoon and a powerade bottle for plants that looked like they just sproted and somehow grows some dank looking shit. theirs no f**king way. haha lol
> im suscribed for life on this one, and the youtube videos...please keep them coming ive never had do much entertainment


If you are serious then I dont feel like you know how to comprehend what dank looking shit would be...


----------



## chewberto (Mar 11, 2013)

Where is the update?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 12, 2013)

Seeing as how I don't keep a journal around here for many reasons, mainly laziness coupled with not enough time, I thought I'd throw out some updates of how a real grow should done. 










































You got some dank looking plants there too, shagg...


----------



## chewberto (Mar 12, 2013)

Bumpdate...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

well, that was a tremendous bitch slap from peyote.

the reverberations of said slap alone are making my own grows seem futile and diminutive.*

i will go cry now, thus making it all better.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

that said, peyote seems to have a very eccentric mix of plants.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> well, that was a tremendous bitch slap from peyote.
> 
> the reverberations of said slap alone are making my own grows seem futile and diminutive.*
> 
> i will go cry now, thus making it all better.


This shit took 8 months to dial in perfectly. No more heat issues, pm is pretty much gone, space used is most efficient as possible.


----------



## kpmarine (Mar 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Got in a fight last night, because some guy wanted to start punching me in the face while I was sitting down. I got 1 little bruise on my face. Also got his blood to come out of his face, and I have his earing.  I wish I could have made a video for ya'll. I hope someone did, you guys would love it.


The only person who feels like a badass for drawing blood, is one who has never done it before.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that said, peyote seems to have a very eccentric mix of plants.


Its a bit of a cluster fuck. Let's see... There's Critical Mass x G13, Strawberry Haze x g13, Hindu Kush, Trainwreck, Original Diesel, MoonWalker, Maluai Northern Lights!, Chem Dawg, and Purple Urkle x Burmese.


----------



## Totoe (Mar 12, 2013)

That's nice and all Peyote, but you should really use some fin stress techniques to up your plants' dank dank production. Make the resin glands swell with dankness. Use milk nutrients to get milky trichs and you will have some super dank dank dankity dank.


----------



## longdogin (Mar 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You guys are still making fun of a retard? Thats not very nice.


I thought the same thing at first, but he seems to thrive from it.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 12, 2013)

I miss him! Where art thou Sir thinnest of thee thin Baggio?


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I miss him! Where art thou Sir thinnest of thee thin Baggio?


Kind of like in Hot Tub Time Machine... _"It's like that friend who's an asshole, but he's our asshole."_


----------



## chewberto (Mar 12, 2013)

That made me laugh first one of the day rept ya!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> This shit took 8 months to dial in perfectly. No more heat issues, pm is pretty much gone, space used is most efficient as possible.


Those 600's your runnin?


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 12, 2013)

i been gone for a week, can someone catch me up, im not reading 40 pages of crap. thanks


----------



## dangledo (Mar 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> now that is repworthy.


tease.....


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 12, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i been gone for a week, can someone catch me up, im not reading 40 pages of crap. thanks


his plants are still on life support in a canna-coma .....
hopefully he pulls the plug soon this shit is just sad


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

dangledo said:


> tease.....


uncle buck got his rep privileges taken away from him, lol 

he can't rep


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> uncle buck got his rep privileges taken away from him, lol
> 
> he can't rep


i can't dance either.

isn't there any way we could reinstate the rep but keep the PMs off limits? or are they paired up?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i can't dance either.
> 
> isn't there any way we could reinstate the rep but keep the PMs off limits? or are they paired up?


I'll go talk to PR and see what I can do.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> uncle buck got his rep privileges taken away from him, lol
> 
> he can't rep


that is funny as shit. you cant be trusted to use anything responsibly can you buck


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 12, 2013)

Com on Fin, where's an update on the bean stalk grow?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> that is funny as shit. you cant be trusted to use anything responsibly can you buck


nope.

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/632918-my-gf-dabbed-some-my.html


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 12, 2013)

man this has become so bad at this point, the OP doesnt even like to hang out here anymore, its become more of bucks, and others, thread.i didnt think it would get this bad, i forsee a plug being pulled in the very near future, possibly abandonment lol wow


----------



## stak (Mar 12, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> man this has become so bad at this point, the OP doesnt even like to hang out here anymore, its become more of bucks, and others, thread.i didnt think it would get this bad, i forsee a plug being pulled in the very near future, possibly abandonment lol wow


The OP doesn't hang out here anymore because his grow is practically dead and he's ashamed of showing it. He tried to hide until he could bring in clones to try to make things look better but he fucked those up too. If he had anything worth showing he would be here posting away no matter what anyone else was saying.


----------



## longdogin (Mar 12, 2013)

i havent seen any post from him latley so i went on youtube and found some, his plants seem to be doing ok. i was kinda surprize but their flowering


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 13, 2013)

longdogin said:


> i havent seen any post from him latley so i went on youtube and found some, his plants seem to be doing ok. i was kinda surprize but their flowering


His last update was like five days ago.


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

has finn been by at all i havent seen him in a while ( tube or forum? )


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> has finn been by at all i havent seen him in a while ( tube or forum? )


he has a job now so hes probably just busy


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 13, 2013)

Just in the middle of doing something.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just in the middle of doing something.


busy smoking stolen weed?


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just in the middle of doing something.


How can you be sure you are not at the beginning of doing nothing?


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 13, 2013)

why did u delete your rap video? what happened to the thousand? what happened to your clones?


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 13, 2013)

I checked out his plants on YouTube. Honestly, other than the clones, they don't look bad as far as dying. They won't yield anything cause they are so stretchy, have terrible bud structure, and probably be what Fin considers dank dank and what we consider regular weed but they might make it. Marijuana is an amazing plant. Thanks for showing us how much abuse they can take everyday Fin.. I feel like I'm rooting for the underdogs(the plants) to make it.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 13, 2013)

i cant wait to c the awesome hash


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 13, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i cant wait to c the awesome hash


I've never made hash but don't you need lots of trim to make any? He doesn't look like he is gonna have that much.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2013)

I would probably blow snots outta my nose that weigh more than those alkaloid fortified bean sprouts would yield, lol


Would probably look more appealing too


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I've never made hash but don't you need lots of trim to make any? He doesn't look like he is gonna have that much.


finny is the hash master


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I've never made hash but don't you need lots of trim to make any? He doesn't look like he is gonna have that much.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIDyS8lNwwc

finny dont even need trim


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 13, 2013)

I think fin is in jail


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 13, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I think fin is in jail


no he just posted a lil bit ago in his other stupid thread


----------



## longdogin (Mar 13, 2013)

Finny i dont no if tove harvested them yet but are you still growing the plants you watered with milk and ash.
Id like to what they look like and how their doing. A picture would be cool


----------



## delvite (Mar 14, 2013)

longdogin said:


> Finny i dont no if tove harvested them yet but are you still growing the plants you watered with milk and ash.
> Id like to what they look like and how their doing. A picture would be cool


check out youtube


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I think fin is in jail


No just busy. Update in the next few days though. I'll explain either in the update or around the same time that I post it.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 14, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No just busy. Update in the next few days though. I'll explain either in the update or around the same time that I post it.


dam.............. u must have stole a bunch of weed


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 14, 2013)

so is this still a grow journal or??


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 14, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> so is this still a grow journal or??


This isn't a grow journal, it is where the towns people congregate to throw their rotten vegetable at the village idiot... Don't worry fin will throw himself back in the mix soon enough, just disappointed I never got to see a clash of the great minds of finshaggy and bmeat lol.


----------



## Zoltan44x (Mar 14, 2013)

Cannabis is an extremely powerfull and resistant plant. Even for FinShaggy. 
Lesson learned.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> has finn been by at all i havent seen him in a while ( tube or forum? )


I'm still here, just busy with something. I'll be back with everything in a few days. Like 5 more days tops.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 14, 2013)

cant wait to see the 1 min video in five days


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2013)

Zoltan44x said:


> resistant plant.


Resilient is the word.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> cant wait to see the 1 min video in five days


All these people seriously begging for an update, and you have to come be the biggest troll... I foresee in the near future, Buck realizes he's a dick and you take his place. Just like what happened when CryptKeeper realized he was a dick and Buck took his place.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

Why don't you quit stalling and show us your buds already?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why don't you quit stalling and show us your buds already?


It isn't the suspense so much better?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll do an update tomorrow or the next day, you guys are gonna have a hay day though.


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 14, 2013)

5 grams? 6?


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'll do an update tomorrow or the next day, you guys are gonna have a hay day though.


Your plants look like hay?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Your plants look like hay?


chewed up hay. possibly even chewed, digested, and passed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

Wait did he harvest? I thought he still had a couple weeks left.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Buck realizes he's a dick and you take his place


still getting friend requests from your "friends" on FB.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> chewed up hay. possibly even chewed, digested, and passed.


That explains the poop looking hash.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 14, 2013)

unsubcribed...and 1 starred


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2013)

dog poop hash!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wait did he harvest? I thought he still had a couple weeks left.


 Definitely not harvested yet.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 14, 2013)

ummm...okay ill try one more time, is this still a grow journal??..


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> ummm...okay ill try one more time, is this still a grow journal??..


Yes, I just happen to be in the middle of something.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 14, 2013)

For those who do not know this man is developing homicidal tendencies!!! In his last update he stabbed the plant!! I am all for supercropping to release the liquid but your reasoning is farfetched to say the least... your plants will think they r dieing cus they actually are, so good explanation. 
Buck if fins roomies have added you warn them of this developing tendency of fins to stab things he claims to care about.. Someone protect the hot sister!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> [email protected] beat-a-cripple...awesome!


Lol!! That is funny. Whover did that tag, come claim your rep i have here waiting Hahaha 


Oh ya gang, tags are cleared again.  get em in while you can! Lmao


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lol!! That is funny. Whover did that tag, come claim your rep i have here waiting Hahaha
> 
> 
> Oh ya gang, tags are cleared again.  get em in while you can! Lmao



i got nuthin


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i got nuthin


Did you do the mc beat a cripple? If so, I'll hit you with some rep right now.. No one came to claim the rep for the other tag I mentioned the last time


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Did you do the mc beat a cripple? If so, I'll hit you with some rep right now.. No one came to claim the rep for the other tag I mentioned the last time


no afraid not.............


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 14, 2013)

its filling up fast .....lol....


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 14, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> ummm...okay ill try one more time, is this still a grow journal??..


Are you kidding? There has been nothing growing in this journal for the last month. 

It's more like hostel..... for plants.



Finshaggy said:


> Yes, I just happen to be in the middle of something.


Another revolutionary technique for killing plants?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 14, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> its filling up fast .....lol....


Like his sisters mouth


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 14, 2013)

I admit it... I wrote that "MC Beat-a-cripple" tag...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2013)

By the way, some of these plants won't be harvested until 4/20 or later. But I started flower at 2/10, so harvest should start around 4/10.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm sorry I can't update yet. I promise tomorrow or the next day there will be a new update. But the trolls are gonna have fun when they see it, because I messed something up. But it's all good, I corrected the problem already, you are going to laugh at the correction though. So here is the last update, for anyone who missed it and just to keep everyone else happy till tomorrow. [video=youtube;Jfn2k4UNY-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfn2k4UNY-w[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> I admit it... I wrote that "MC Beat-a-cripple" tag...


Lol rep coming your way


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 14, 2013)

in that last video posted what happened to them? that one on the bottom middle is....wow...i dont think that thing will make it 7 more weeks. did they get nutrient burn or heat issues? i forget wasnt there a 1000watt hps going to be involved?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 14, 2013)

How long did you veg those monsters ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

Whoever did the 'holy sad' tag, I'm loving that one lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> How long did you veg those monsters ?


Bwahahahahahaa!! Monsters, lmao


----------



## B.Mean (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey its me! look somebody invited me! its Bmean, Bmeats alter ego.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

Did someone just queef?


----------



## B.Mean (Mar 15, 2013)

might have been your mamma


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

B.Mean said:


> might have been your mamma


Weaksauce

Come back when you step your game up. Only a tool would try to gain fame off of someone else's name.


----------



## B.Mean (Mar 15, 2013)

ok how about really hot Trinidad butch scorpion sauce Mr Internet Gangster.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

B.Mean said:


> ok how about really hot Trinidad butch scorpion sauce Mr Internet Gangster.


Ummm ya. Internet gangster huh, lol. Oooook


----------



## B.Mean (Mar 15, 2013)

oook? Is that a internet term that I am unfamiliar with? lol, wtf, lmfao, you need to get a life internet boy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

B.Mean said:


> oook? Is that a internet term that I am unfamiliar with? lol, wtf, lmfao, you need to get a life internet boy


 boy huh

Go back to the newbie section tool


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

B.Mean said:


> tool? your the fuckwit that spends all day arguing with people on the internet, loser


1- your taking away finslappys shine, I don't think he's gonna like it so start your own fucking thread

And

2- I'm gonna stop responding now cause I'm feeling a bit froggy tonight and if I continue, I'll probably get myself into trouble with the admin.


But if you like, my pm box is always open.


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

B.Mean said:


> oook? Is that a internet term that I am unfamiliar with? lol, wtf, lmfao, you need to get a life internet boy


pmsl look its b-meat lmfao


----------



## dimebong (Mar 15, 2013)

B.Mean said:


> tool? your the fuckwit that spends all day arguing with people on the internet, loser


Who speaks to a moderator like that anyway.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm sorry I can't update yet. I promise tomorrow or the next day there will be a new update. But the trolls are gonna have fun when they see it, because I messed something up. But it's all good, I corrected the problem already, you are going to laugh at the correction though. So here is the last update, for anyone who missed it and just to keep everyone else happy till tomorrow. [video=youtube;Jfn2k4UNY-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfn2k4UNY-w[/video]


i think your tinfoil is falling down..................... is that a hermie in there?..................good job findo u killed the clones


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i think your tinfoil is falling down..................... is that a hermie in there?..................good job findo u killed the clones


i questioned him on tin foil but he said it was mylar


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> i questioned him on tin foil but he said it was mylar


looks like tinfoil to me but if finny says its mylar...........then its mylar


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 15, 2013)

finny wouldnt lie to us.............lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Havent you left yet? All i ever hear from you is pile of shit after pile of shit. Your to scared to post your pics on this site cause you probly dont even grow loser. Too busy smelling bus seats i bet. Beat it before you cry ya lil bitch


Ha, calling people internet gangster, but too scared to post even a single picture. And constantly online talking shit and arguing    On the internet...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> i questioned him on tin foil but he said it was mylar


It's mylar. I'll show you in the update, it came on a giant roll, my friend had it left over. I'll wiggle it around or something so you can see it isn't foil.


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's mylar. I'll show you in the update, it came on a giant roll, my friend had it left over. I'll wiggle it around or something so you can see it isn't foil.


it was just the way it was crumpling finn, it must be low profile/ low mm


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ha, calling people internet gangster, but too scared to post even a single picture. And constantly online talking shit and arguing    On the internet...


lolmao/pmsfl its bmeat hehe


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> lolmao/pmsfl its bmeat hehe


Who's bmeat?


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Who's bmeat?


your new best friend......or long lost brother.....i dunno


----------



## longdogin (Mar 15, 2013)

Is bmeat the guy i herd was crossing genetics of plants and stuff


----------



## dimebong (Mar 15, 2013)

Who was the one that thought he could sex a plant by its leaves, but then his test crop died?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 15, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i think your tinfoil is falling down..................... is that a hermie in there?..................good job findo u killed the clones


Hahaha i love the one that gets zoomed past at :25... Also impressive how even that crappy cell phone camera is able to pick up those spider mites, technology is impressive these days. What's the wattage we're running now?


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 15, 2013)

what happened to the 1000 findo?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 15, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> what happened to the 1000 findo?


he sold it for crack money....


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 15, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> he sold it for crack money....


i bet it got a hundred and thirty degrees in there and he started to worry bout burning the projects down............ just dont wanna let buck know he was right


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 15, 2013)

Fin, I think you need to rub the heroin out of your eyes if you think that first plant is "looking real frosty".

Then again, I suppose it is a matter of perspective. If your bar is so low that even survival of the plants is an achievement, then having your plant squeeze out some trichomes must be akin to "divine intervention".
Hence, great hoopla resounds over finding fragments of shimmer on a piece of popcorn. HALLELUJAH! 

BTW, have you tried giving your plants Viagra? I heard from an old Inuit fisherman that it'll get those plants all juicy from sexual frustration.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 15, 2013)

He stole that mylar out of a first aid kit in a walmart in Texas, He is still wanted for questioning !!


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 15, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> He stole that mylar out of a first aid kit in a walmart in Texas, He is still wanted for questioning !!


it would drive me nuts listening to that stuff crinkle


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 15, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> it would drive me nuts listening to that stuff crinkle


judging by the burns on that plant he zoomed past @ :22 seconds in,he doesnt have to hear the crinkle sound cause there is NO air flow in there lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

i prefer listening to this kind of tin foil ................................................ . 
[video=youtube;FAeLdt_K0ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAeLdt_K0ew[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Mar 15, 2013)

The one that looks like he glued a bunch of dried corn husks around the main stock! That is the epitome of Dank Dank!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 15, 2013)

These plants are in protest to his abuse!

Talkin bout, "Hell No, We Wont Grow"


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 15, 2013)

can i get any question answered in this thread ever


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

Short bus haze and Kentucky fried clones, lmao. Whoever did those come claim your rep gang


----------



## chewberto (Mar 15, 2013)

These plants are for hash right? I didn't see one Shiny gland!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 15, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> can i get any question answered in this thread ever


He will never answer your question and he will never show a close up of the plant in the top left corner. It's like what, three months old now? and it's still not tall enough to peek out over the edge of the pot it's in.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 15, 2013)

all your fans are waiting


----------



## AimAim (Mar 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> All these people seriously begging for an update.


Have you ever hit yourself in the head with a large hammer, or did your mother do that? YerKindaFunny in a disturbing way.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2013)

FinShaggy REMIX!!!! (Not by me, I just found this) [video=youtube;PbktVY3Kuu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbktVY3Kuu8[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> FinShaggy REMIX!!!! (Not by me, I just found this) [video=youtube;PbktVY3Kuu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbktVY3Kuu8[/video]


lol 

Ya that video just about sums up this grow


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2013)

i don't think he gets that they are making fun of his shitty narration "ummm, uhhhh", his constantly shifting dates (maybe a month, maybe 3 months, maybe a year) and everything else about him.

maybe it will sink in one day that no one likes him.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> FinShaggy REMIX!!!! (Not by me, I just found this) [video=youtube;PbktVY3Kuu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbktVY3Kuu8[/video]


wow...LOL!!! uh uhh uhh uhhh uhh uhhh uhh uhhh. i been wantin to grow weed,but i cant....LOL!!


----------



## xGrimace (Mar 15, 2013)

ha, this guy is getting famous. I was searching some topping videos today on youtube and I came across one of shaggys videos.. I was like damn its only a matter of time before I start seeing remixes to his videos, and here we are.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 15, 2013)

That Remix was from another thread that someone started... but then it disappeared... perhaps the mods thought it too offensive, possibly bordering on slanderous?
But no...
Raggy picks it out of the trash and brings it to show 'n tell...
Go figure...

_EDIT:_ Fin, if you want to see some serious remixes, make some more *rap videos*. I'm pretty sure someone can whip up a Dubstep Raggy version for us to all enjoy.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 15, 2013)

fame and ridicule are 2 different things.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2013)

Figgy is what happens to babies that are dropped on their head.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> FinShaggy REMIX!!!! (Not by me, I just found this) [video=youtube;PbktVY3Kuu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbktVY3Kuu8[/video]


so does this mean the finshaggy remix competition is back on??


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 15, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> That Remix was from another thread that someone started... but then it disappeared... perhaps the mods thought it too offensive, possibly bordering on slanderous?
> But no...
> Raggy picks it out of the trash and brings it to show 'n tell...
> Go figure...
> ...


the rap was the single funniest thing he has posted. dropped the N bomb and all. the look on his face was priceless


----------



## chewberto (Mar 15, 2013)

I want my thinbaggy rap videos now!


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 15, 2013)

uh uhhh uhh uhh uh. uhh uh uhhh uhhh LOL!!! thismade my day, thx


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 15, 2013)

that video was hilarious.


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

c'mon giv us the rap vid, you know you want to  lol @ the finshaggy remix


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> the rap was the single funniest thing he has posted. dropped the N bomb and all. the look on his face was priceless


I wanna see this video now, lol. Finwhitey dropping the n word, lmao


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> so does this mean the finshaggy remix competition is back on??


Yes, the FinShaggy Remix competition is on.


----------



## xGrimace (Mar 16, 2013)

Wicka wicka err err wuhhhhhh


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> c'mon giv us the rap vid, you know you want to  lol @ the finshaggy remix


You're good at editing, why don't you make a FinShaggy rap video.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes, the FinShaggy Remix competition is on.


making plans with yourself?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> making plans with yourself?


I am not Stoned Cockatoo. He literally just made fun of me on this page.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I am not Stoned Cockatoo. He literally just made fun of me on this page.


You shut your mouth when your talking to me!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You shut your mouth when your talking to me!


Don't chew with your mouth full- Animaniacs


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Don't chew with your mouth full- Animaniacs


how does your sister ever eat?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2013)

Shaggy got a new avi!

Kinda looks like a cross tween Osama bin laden and Wilford Brimly


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2013)

*.


joe macclennan said:



 You can't h&#8203;elp someone that doesn't want to be helped. 


Click to expand...




joe macclennan said:



Originally Posted by GreatwhiteNorth I will NEVER, EVER try to remove dog shit with a snow blower again 

Click to expand...

 lol I like the quotes*


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Shaggy got a new avi!
> 
> Kinda looks like a cross tween Osama bin laden and Wilford Brimly


looks like a pedophile to me.

constantly obsessed with cartoons, trying his hardest to grow child-sized nugs so he can prey on his victims, labels his pedo activities as "adventure time", gives away t-shirts...

dude is definitely preying on small children.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> looks like a pedophile to me.
> 
> constantly obsessed with cartoons, trying his hardest to grow child-sized nugs so he can prey on his victims, labels his pedo activities as "adventure time", gives away t-shirts...
> 
> dude is definitely preying on small children.


    Says the guy that sends pictures of his jizz to my little sister.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Says the guy that sends pictures of his jizz to my little sister.


how old is she?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> of course 2 from the thinny and 2 from the bird!


lol you might be right. Members are only allowed two tags a piece... Hmmm


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, since it's my thread I get 5. I added 4.


Really? I didn't know that. Well I guessed I learned something from the finmeister, lol


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 16, 2013)

update? 10


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> how old is she?


i'm apparently not allowed to share the link i posted earlier, but a quick google search shows she graduated in 2011, putting her safely in the 19-20 year old range.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Shaggy got a new avi!
> 
> Kinda looks like a cross tween Osama bin laden and Wilford Brimly


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 16, 2013)

So do we get to do new tags every day now?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

Autofailure is great come get ur rep!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2013)

New Update!!! [video=youtube;f-VaRsJBtsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-VaRsJBtsA[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Mar 16, 2013)

waste of bandwidth, how bout a once weekly video update and still in between.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 16, 2013)

I mean fuck , there's some people here that grow some pretty shit but they don't update daily with video and commentary . stills tell a much different story.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

Moved again trimlackey? Couch tour 2013 is brutal for you!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

5 months to get 8 grams of weed. pathetic.

had to pawn his light to buy ramen. pathetic.

thinks yellow leaves are green. pathetic.

what an unremitting failure.

something tells me there won't be hundreds of people repping your dank dank.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Moved again trimlackey? Couch tour 2013 is brutal for you!


i was thinking he pawned it to afford ramen until his mom sent him another check, but you're probably right. roommates kicked him out and took the light since spammy never paid rent and mooched all their beer.


----------



## AimAim (Mar 16, 2013)

That's the lamest bunch of BS weed I have ever seen. Have you no pride? You are growing garbage and seem to be OK with it.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> 5 months to get 8 grams of weed. pathetic.
> 
> had to pawn his light to buy ramen. pathetic.
> 
> ...


8 grams? Generous today? I was thinking 8 grams before dry! Harvesting a sack for his Barbie dolls I guess! Baby sacks!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> 8 grams? Generous today? I was thinking 8 grams before dry! Harvesting a sack for his Barbie dolls I guess! Baby sacks!


"child sized"


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Says the guy that sends pictures of his jizz to my little sister.


Quoted for emphasis!

he actually sent that to her??
bwahaha!

Go Buck! woo hoo!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 16, 2013)

lmao "yeah so im missing two plants and i forgot my hps somewhere uh fuck everythings looking real good tho..."
Is this some sort of roaming gypsy grow u got now? i love the flouro like two feet away, more than 3" and those things are useless bro
And I agree with Chewy too Buck, I thought your 4 gram estimate was plenty generous


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

Spittn4cash said:


> Quoted for emphasis!
> 
> he actually sent that to her??
> bwahaha!
> ...


i sure did. we were FB friends for a while.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

Growing pains...starring Derp cameron!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah... can't live with your friends for free. They tend to get pissed.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 16, 2013)

Faggy your update was suppose to show that you had mylar and not foil... noticed niether existed on this go round...
by the way you'd be better off shutting down your grow, save some time and money and just go buy a sack of some real dank dank!!! oh and just for the sake of saying it... YOU SUCK!!! what did those plants ever do to you asshole...
sorry, too much???
SH420


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 16, 2013)

Found this failsperm, lots of good info in here for you, a pretty killer grow compared to u
[video=youtube;oW2whBIRfcs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW2whBIRfcs[/video]


----------



## longdogin (Mar 16, 2013)

Am i the only one who thought they didnt look that bad. 5 months is way to long but the one plant looked ok, hopefully that cola will fill up. I mean u got to give him a little credit it still grew even with all the abuse and experimenting. Shit ive seen people on here sneeze too hard around their plant and it gets diseased and dies. I would however recomend not wasting electricity on lights and maybe just put them by the window or something. Youd probly get the same results but less bills


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh that one didn't look bad? I didn't see one trichome! It has flowers yes! They won't yield any hash! That's what these plants are for he said! Lemme break this down in a formula for you believers! 
Hash - trichomes = no hash...


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 16, 2013)

finshaggy - 1000w - 2plants + flouros x spidermites^2 = no yield


----------



## longdogin (Mar 16, 2013)

o shit I didn't no they were for hash


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 16, 2013)

longdogin said:


> o shit I didn't no they were for hash


Don't worry, no one _truly knows_ what those plants are for (personally, I think he's trying to grow chopsticks).
But they do provide an avenue for amusement.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 16, 2013)

longdogin said:


> Am i the only one who thought they didnt look that bad. 5 months is way to long but the one plant looked ok, hopefully that cola will fill up. I mean u got to give him a little credit it still grew even with all the abuse and experimenting. Shit ive seen people on here sneeze too hard around their plant and it gets diseased and dies. I would however recomend not wasting electricity on lights and maybe just put them by the window or something. Youd probly get the same results but less bills


Yup, I think that makes you the only one.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

Colorado chopsticks and home is where the sofa is! Come get your prize!


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Colorado chopsticks and home is where the sofa is! Come get your prize!


What... you going to double rep me? LOL please... I don't need any more rep for tags, people are starting to question my rapid development.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm gonna rep dat ass anyway sucka!


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 16, 2013)

Realistically how much are you expecting to harvest by 4/20 Fin? Are you still planning on pollinating? Be honest.. What really happened to your hps? You are too all about growing to lose it. You still have veg lights in there? What are your plans now cause we know you know that t5 is only going to benefit Stretch Armstrong and the rest of them aren't getting any light? I'm sure someone would house you and your plants since you are famous. They are green so good job on that but as a grow I'd say bad job. 4-5 months worth of electricity/updates/watering for a few days worth of smoke makes no sense! I don't care if its the best weed in the world. This is like a coach promising a win before a game.. 4th quarter they are down 42-3 and then their quarterback dies.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Meanwhile, from deep dark North Korea,* 
we bring you a news story about the woeful state of Fin and his peers...
and Snow Coffee...

[video=youtube;CJoQOQHQ8oA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJoQOQHQ8oA[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

I like how he gives the plants a time limit, 4/20 harvest ready or not!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2013)

The HPS isn't gone, I really forgot it somewhere. It'll be back in like 2 days.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I like how he gives the plants a time limit, 4/20 harvest ready or not!


Wrong. I said that some will be harvested after 4/20. And it's not a time limit, it's an estimate based on progress


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The HPS isn't gone, I really forgot it somewhere. It'll be back in like 2 days.


You forgot it somewhere? Did you forget it like your rent money?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Wrong. I said that some will be harvested after 4/20. And it's not a time limit, it's an estimate based on progress


Progress suggests that you are improving?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 16, 2013)

i bet your father wishes he had a girl smfh


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The HPS isn't gone, I really forgot it somewhere.


that always happens to me, said no one ever.

face it, you had to find a new couch pronto. or you pawned it for a jug of milk.

you can level with us, veronica.


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 16, 2013)

You would have been better off forgetting your plants and grabbing the light. Its worth something..


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> i bet your father wishes he had a girl smfh


You must spread some rep says the machine! That deserves rep! I'm in a rep mood who wants some!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 16, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> You would have been better off forgetting your plants and grabbing the light. Its worth something..


too funny, I spit beer when I read this


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that always happens to me, said no one ever.
> 
> face it, you had to find a new couch pronto. or you pawned it for a jug of milk.
> 
> you can level with us, veronica.


For real lol
"Hey bro im just gonna let this giant hood and ballast chill here at your place for a bit."
"Wont you need that for your plants"
"Nah theyre fine"


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 16, 2013)

hahahaahahaahahah


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 16, 2013)

I just figured it out. He realized any amount of HPS is a waste at this point so he is just gonna finish with flouros and windowsills.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You must spread some rep says the machine! That deserves rep! I'm in a rep mood who wants some!


It wont let me rep any of you anymore.... how many do I have to do??? ive been a reppin fool and still have to spread more. Im whoring out more than the spermy family!!!


----------



## dbkick (Mar 17, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> i bet your father wishes he had a girl smfh


or a vasectomy .


----------



## chewberto (Mar 17, 2013)

Actually I think that may be really true about his daddy! Cause he split...Diligerent daddy ditches douche! 
Headlines for The Pathetic Herald! 

I almost bet hundreds of people will rep me for this! If not Hundreds!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 17, 2013)

This round of tags is awesome, lol. Sooo many favorites to choose from


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that always happens to me, said no one ever.
> 
> face it, you had to find a new couch pronto. or you pawned it for a jug of milk.
> 
> you can level with us, veronica.


i hate when i bring my hps over to my friends house for the day and forget it


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2013)

lmao homeless haze.. come get your rep


----------



## chewberto (Mar 17, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> This round of tags is awesome, lol. Sooo many favorites to choose from


Homeless haze!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2013)

gotta spread rep around before i give it to you.......* 
*


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2013)

hey shaggy




























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































[video=youtube;rX7wtNOkuHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX7wtNOkuHo[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Mar 17, 2013)

It's not mine I posted when you did, it must have been same time! I was just saying it was my fave


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 17, 2013)

lmao forgot my hps Doh'

you know its like my car keys just set them down..... 

this shit is great sometimes.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 17, 2013)

Homeless haze is one of mine hahaha 



He almost makes this shit tooo easy for us


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2013)

gotta spread my rep around efore i hit you again


----------



## Totoe (Mar 17, 2013)

I say we have a finschwaggy grow off. Rules are simple we do like that party cup grow contest, instead of party cups though we just generally abuse the shit out of each plant and document it. I was thinking I might use a spore syringe and inoculate a living plant for a super trippy strain. Think of all those alkaloids.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Totoe said:


> I say we have a finschwaggy grow off. Rules are simple we do like that party cup grow contest, instead of party cups though we just generally abuse the shit out of each plant and document it. I was thinking I might use a spore syringe and inoculate a living plant for a super trippy strain. Think of all those alkaloids.


ooooooh man thatll be dank.. i think im just gonna hit my buds with a hammer til they get dense


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 17, 2013)

Dixie cup growing purely in rice water.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dixie cup growing purely in rice water.


This was supposed to be the SCRH thread
single container rice halogen... will make grow revolution dank dank better much improve over old methods


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> This was supposed to be the SCRH thread
> single container rice halogen... will make grow revolution dank dank better much improve over old methods


dude stop.. itll be the best gram he ever smoked


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

srh88 said:


> dude stop.. itll be the best gram he ever smoked


and itll be nice and fluffy, so itll look like alot more than a g


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

Real talk time... not ashamed to admit Ive had my battles with spider mites over the years, sometimes gone, sometimes around but so few not hurting, and sometimes crawling around like they own the joint. Neem, aza, pyrethrin, bombs, the works but nothing works for real TILL NOW!!! I just found Mighty Wash tho guys and I fucking won!! I swear it straight nukes em, and I cant find anything really toxic about it. Itd really help u nancy, mites are even more damaging on plants that small.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

my bad, I just realized its not free. sorry abt the shopping list


----------



## dangledo (Mar 17, 2013)

more updates than calyxes...


----------



## LeafGnosis (Mar 17, 2013)

In the amount of time it took this clown to kill off his plants or was the the clones... Yes, the clone wars they were... I pulled almost 14 ounces, 13 ounces 22 grams to be exact, during this time.. I may have had about 2 weeks start... wow, I think I have a new tag... 
"want to quit smoking 'dank dank'? Then grow the Finshaggy way!!" LOL


----------



## chewberto (Mar 17, 2013)

Quit?^.....


----------



## Totoe (Mar 17, 2013)

srh88 said:


> ooooooh man thatll be dank.. i think im just gonna hit my buds with a hammer til they get dense


Y'all will freak out when I got mushrooms growing out of my buds. It's gonna be dankity dank. I might bury some blotter in the soil like a soil tab but for dankness. If you want to make your buds harder you should try amending the soil with heavy metals.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Mar 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Quit?^.....



LOL, yes thank you, damn auto spelling. Did not even get to ninja edit.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Totoe said:


> Y'all will freak out when I got mushrooms growing out of my buds. It's gonna be dankity dank. I might bury some blotter in the soil like a soil tab but for dankness. If you want to make your buds harder you should try amending the soil with heavy metals.


just put a clone right in the middle of a tub lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 17, 2013)

how many months have you been torturing these poor things


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> how many months have you been torturing these poor things


pushing 5...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 17, 2013)

Totoe said:


> I say we have a finschwaggy grow off. Rules are simple we do like that party cup grow contest, instead of party cups though we just generally abuse the shit out of each plant and document it. I was thinking I might use a spore syringe and inoculate a living plant for a super trippy strain. Think of all those alkaloids.


Hell yeah.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 17, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> pushing 5...


Pushing three. This started right before Christmas. Like Dec 21.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Pushing three. This started right before Christmas. Like Dec 21.


Theif AND a liar smh


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> and itll be nice and fluffy, so itll look like alot more than a g


I am ALWAYS extra stoked when I get a like from susan, no offense to the rest of u fellows


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol vegged for 53 days and today is their 35th day of flower.. NYC Diesel 55-75 days to maturity dependent on optimal conditions so 75 for Fin. Flo is 60-64 so 64 for Fin. For whatever reason he didn't label them and he has other "mystery" (bagseed) strains.. 4/20 will be day 69. Still think they will be ready for 100's of people to rep at your event? Some of my day 33 colas in a scrog for you to compare and yours should be much bigger seeing that you should have 1 big cola.. Oh and mine were vegged for 53 too..


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Here are some more Lavender shots I took! I love this girl!View attachment 2564781View attachment 2564779View attachment 2564780View attachment 2564782


took these from chewberto cuz this place needed some freshening up


----------



## chewberto (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh those! I keep trying to grow them without those pesky crystals all over, just like my idol Thinbaggy, but i Guess I have a long way to go before I am an expert like Him! I think it's powdery mildew!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Oh those! I keep trying to grow them without those pesky crystals all over, just like my idol Thinbaggy, but i Guess I have a long way to go before I am an expert like Him! I think it's powdery mildew!


I know man, my hands get all sticky, i reek, and i gotta clean my scissors all the fucking time, fuck all that noise


----------



## chewberto (Mar 17, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I know man, my hands get all sticky, i reek, and i gotta clean my scissors all the fucking time, fuck all that noise


I wish trichomes never even existed!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I wish trichomes never even existed!


oooooh u blasphemed


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2013)

i just blasphemed a load all over femspermy. time to send it to her on FB.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i just blasphemed a load all over femspermy. time to send it to her on FB.


Why u hoggin the good spank bank man?!?


----------



## longdogin (Mar 17, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> took these from chewberto cuz this place needed some freshening up


Ass kiss much?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 17, 2013)

I gotta see this


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

longdogin said:


> Ass kiss much?


Hey are you the "they dont look that bad" guy? I super value your opinion. Please tell me if you feel I am embarrasing myself or anything.


----------



## longdogin (Mar 17, 2013)

I no this makes me sound like a dick but i looked through mr cannibiscorps post and things and i didnt see not one plant that he himself had grown. If im wrong please corect me im human i make mistakes just like everyone else. But i also looked through some other peoples things and they clearly have grown some top notch shit, so if they want to talk shit they can. But all i say in mr cannibiscorps threads were him talking alot of shit on this thread and a few others, but yet no pictures of anything hes grown. Just sayin once uve grown something then talk shit but untill then maybe take a seat. Once again if im wrong please prove it and ill be the first to admit fault and say srry aslong as they are pictures from a previous post


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 17, 2013)

This shot got epic.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

longdogin said:


> I no this makes me sound like a dick but i looked through mr cannibiscorps post and things and i didnt see not one plant that he himself had grown. If im wrong please corect me im human i make mistakes just like everyone else. But i also looked through some other peoples things and they clearly have grown some top notch shit, so if they want to talk shit they can. But all i say in mr cannibiscorps threads were him talking alot of shit on this thread and a few others, but yet no pictures of anything hes grown. Just sayin once uve grown something then talk shit but untill then maybe take a seat. Once again if im wrong please prove it and ill be the first to admit fault and say srry aslong as they are pictures from a previous post


Im a grower not a shower. Plenty of people as good or better than me have flooded the web with porn. But just cuz you do sound like a dick ill give you a taste. More of a taste and youll have to join a co-op.

Let me know if you think I ever give out bad info tho, im always learning


----------



## longdogin (Mar 17, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Hey are you the "they dont look that bad" guy? I super value your opinion. Please tell me if you feel I am embarrasing myself or anything.


I wouldnt say embarrassing yourself. But if you havent grown anything yourself quit talkin shit. Once agin if im wrong my bad but i feel like theirs alot of people here saying shit when they have no idea wtf they are talking about. Basickly i feel like if you have not grown anything, it doesnt matter if this kid puts red bull on his plants because he thinks its gunna grow wings . We have nothing to prove him wrong so why are we acting like were ganja gods


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2013)

longdogin said:


> I wouldnt say embarrassing yourself. But if you havent grown anything yourself quit talkin shit. Once agin if im wrong my bad but i feel like theirs alot of people here saying shit when they have no idea wtf they are talking about. Basickly i feel like if you have not grown anything, it doesnt matter if this kid puts red bull on his plants because he thinks its gunna grow wings . We have nothing to prove him wrong so why are we acting like were ganja gods


are you failspammy's new roommate or something?

protip: collect rent up front.


----------



## longdogin (Mar 17, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Im a grower not a shower. Plenty of people as good or better than me have flooded the web with porn. But just cuz you do sound like a dick ill give you a taste. More of a taste and youll have to join a co-op.View attachment 2574189
> 
> Let me know if you think I ever give out bad info tho, im always learning


Looks good i did kinda say it had to be from a old post though, but ill meet you galf way take one with your RUI name on a piece of paper in the picture and youll get your apology


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2013)

longdogin said:


> Looks good i did kinda say it had to be from a old post though, but ill meet you galf way take one with your RUI name on a piece of paper in the picture and youll get your apology


definitely gonna troll you now. have fun with that.


----------



## longdogin (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> are you failspammy's new roommate or something?
> 
> protip: collect rent up front.


Na, i personaly dont think what hes doing is gunna do anything. I just hate shit talkers that havent proved them selves.
Dont get me wrong i would never put milk and ashes on my plants. But im still on my first grow so i take a seat amd leep my mouth shut about his methods


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

longdogin said:


> I wouldnt say embarrassing yourself. But if you havent grown anything yourself quit talkin shit. Once agin if im wrong my bad but i feel like theirs alot of people here saying shit when they have no idea wtf they are talking about. Basickly i feel like if you have not grown anything, it doesnt matter if this kid puts red bull on his plants because he thinks its gunna grow wings . We have nothing to prove him wrong so why are we acting like were ganja gods


You can always tell the ones that dont live in a medi state. Check my join date and some of my early posts and questions if you want a feel for my knowledge. At this point im just here for shits and entertainment. AND to help those receptive to it.


----------



## longdogin (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> definitely gonna troll you now. have fun with that.


Good luck, nuthin to really troll. But i wish you the best


----------



## longdogin (Mar 17, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> You can always tell the ones that dont live in a medi state. Check my join date and some of my early posts and questions if you want a feel for my knowledge. At this point im just here for shits and entertainment. AND to help those receptive to it.


Went all the way back to page 8. 8-28-2011 saw nothing. Maybe i missed it do you no what page their on


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> definitely gonna troll you now. have fun with that.


He has a very high quality thread. you will enjoy it.


----------



## longdogin (Mar 17, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> He has a very high quality thread. you will enjoy it.


Im sure he knows how to look through my threads to troll on me brah. So what page numeber are all your plant growing posts on?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

longdogin said:


> Looks good i did kinda say it had to be from a old post though, but ill meet you galf way take one with your RUI name on a piece of paper in the picture and youll get your apology


I just use my phone for pics these days but I will not post cell pics. Maybe Ill charge up the old canon tomorrow and take somethin for u, or maybe not cuz i have no need to prove anything. And page 8 of what? U said 2011, pretty sure ive been here since 09 but all good. I dont have my own journal or thread if thats what you want. I will probably not respond to you anymore, unless its to clown you a bit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> He has a very high quality thread. you will enjoy it.


thanks, on my way.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 17, 2013)

longdogin said:


> Im sure he knows how to look through my threads to troll on me brah. So what page numeber are all your plant growing posts on?


Already told u, grower not a shower buddy, I dont have a thread so not sure what you mean.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2013)

hmmmm, feeding miracle grow to week old seedling under an LED.

i'll have to follow that one.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 19, 2013)

restored the thread to before the madness; it's closed for now so things can cool down a bit.

OP, when you're ready with another update, please let us know and we'll re-open it for you.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 20, 2013)

let's try this again. 
keep it clean, folks.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll post an update today or tomorrow, HPS is back. Can someone go to my visitor wall and tell me what happened that was so crazy it got this thread closed. That's ridiculous.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 20, 2013)

Make sure you get a close up on those trichs with the hps off for me ....


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'll post an update today or tomorrow, HPS is back. Can someone go to my visitor wall and tell me what happened that was so crazy it got this thread closed. That's ridiculous.


lmaooo it was pretty epic. Good to hear we are back in business. Where did you end up finding the HPS?


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah bro, update this bunch of idots on what's up.


----------



## Chronikool (Mar 20, 2013)

Heres the lowdown of what happened Fin: 

'I'm trolling you...no im trolling you....i can clap my hands...i'll make you clap your hands....i can silent troll you...you cant troll me if i cant hear you....i can use capital letters....big deal my dad used capital letters before your dad...etc' 

Shit why am i explaining it to you Fin...you know how its done.....


----------



## Curiosity2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thread statistics please? Is this the most posted in yet, it&#8217;s got to be because so many post were deleted right from the get go, must be a thousand different names for Fin now. A lot of people come and go only a few posted here from day one and stuck with it. 
Fin did you get the KEY TO YOUR CITY yet with all you popularity. I have been following the thread until I can&#8217;t stand the kinder garden fanatics any longer. The reason why I asked was the other day on a buddy&#8217;s computer who doesn&#8217;t know you or even heard of RIU. I typed the letter A in Google and something like AR- finshaggy Facebook account popped up with your ugly broke A** face. WTF


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 20, 2013)

you must be on on some powerful shit man, finslippy and find my penis come up before our hero, who comes up never....


----------



## firelane (Mar 20, 2013)

He is making $20 a week from this thread. These charts and numbers show how this thread has helped him and why he likes it when people come here to argue with him when he does dumb stuff to his plants. http://socialblade.com/youtube/user/FinShaggy


----------



## Figong (Mar 20, 2013)

firelane said:


> He is making $20 a week from this thread. These charts and numbers show how this thread has helped him and why he likes it when people come here to argue with him when he does dumb stuff to his plants. http://socialblade.com/youtube/user/FinShaggy


Abuse of RIU website for personal financial gain probably wouldn't sit well with the powers that be... would be the same as if he were spamming referral links for people to click on that got him $ built up. Good eye you have, firelane.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 20, 2013)

firelane said:


> He is making $20 a week from this thread. These charts and numbers show how this thread has helped him and why he likes it when people come here to argue with him when he does dumb stuff to his plants. http://socialblade.com/youtube/user/FinShaggy


Did you see the income projections? 
$266 - $2.5k PER YEAR!!!
KA-CHING! That's almost enough to live on... if you don't need to pay rent... or eat... or breathe...


----------



## dbkick (Mar 20, 2013)

must suck to sell off any respect you MIGHT get/have for 20 bux a week.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2013)

He could be working as a gay for pay dude and make that EVERY DAY!

But instead he grows a fail beard/plants.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 20, 2013)

This thread still sucks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2013)

$20 a week is pretty cheap for the amusement we get.

plus, he still has to pawn his light for milk nutes and still can't pay rent on the couch he surfs.

pimping his sister for pennies is priceless.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2013)

He prob gets food stamps (180 dollars a month) to feed himself. The extra 20 bucks cash goes towards facials. Ostrich milk.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 20, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> lmaooo it was pretty epic. Good to hear we are back in business. Where did you end up finding the HPS?


they where in his pants from yesterday, you know the normal places one leaves an hps.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ostrich milk.


best saying to be tagged yet. lmfao


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2013)

I really think Figgy mismanages his time and youtube account.

Here are some youtube worthy ideas for you that will RAKE in the views.

1. Start a Video Journal on your commitment to never bathe, cut your hair or nails and then document each day as you become matted with hair and form long chinese man nails. Continue this as long as possible.

During this time, try to develop a sebacious cyst or other nastyness that you can pop on video after your first shower. 

2. Have a weekly challenge to eat the moldy leftovers in the fridge.

3. Express a cat's impacted anal glands and present your findings, being sure to describe smell and texture.


Just these alone should be able to get you another 10 bucks a week. That is a 50% raise!!!


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He could be working as a gay for pay dude and make that EVERY DAY!
> 
> But instead he grows a fail beard/plants.


That was donglodger's *dream *job.


----------



## Figong (Mar 20, 2013)

Someone should mail this to his sister:


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 21, 2013)

perhaps a new update would bring about some sig worthy quotes


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

"I now have absolute proof that smoking even one marijuana cigarette is equal in brain damage to being on Bikini Island during an H-bomb blast" ~Ronald Reagan

Sounds like he had the dank dank.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 21, 2013)

i have never once looked at finshaggy vids. anybody else can say this?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 21, 2013)

what he makes off youtube i spend more in cigarettes in a week


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 21, 2013)

srh88 said:


> what he makes off youtube i spend more in cigarettes in a week


gas in my lawnmower


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 21, 2013)

srh88 said:


> what he makes off youtube i spend more in cigarettes in a week


not even close to my booze budget


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 21, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> i have never once looked at finshaggy vids. anybody else can say this?


give him the pennies and watch a few you are denying yourself free entertainment, they are priceless. esp the early ones with the rice, shit was ssooo classic. Even girls think its funny


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 21, 2013)

i took the time to watch stress tests. lmao.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> Abuse of RIU website for personal financial gain probably wouldn't sit well with the powers that be... would be the same as if he were spamming referral links for people to click on that got him $ built up. Good eye you have, firelane.


I don't abuse the site o make money. I use the site the way it is meant to be used, the BUCK abuses it by manipulating you guys into making money for me. That's not my fault.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 21, 2013)

srh88 said:


> what he makes off youtube i spend more in cigarettes in a week


That shit couldn't even pay the electricity bill..
That's why he ''lost'' the hps lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 21, 2013)

Where is that update you promised ?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I thought you ignored me.


Just answer the question..
Cause if you're not going to update us on your grow mellowkitty can close it again until you're ready ...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Just answer the question..
> Cause if you're not going to update us on your grow mellowkitty can close it again until you're ready ...


I never asked her to open it. And why don't you just ignore me and stop asking questions like you said you would. Update tonight, but hopefully you've just clicked ignore by then.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never asked her to open it. And why don't you just ignore me and stop asking questions like you said you would. Update tonight, but hopefully you've just clicked ignore by then.


Reverse trollology not gonna work on me fin...
And ill be looking foward to the update ....
Have a nice day


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Reverse trollology not gonna work on me fin...
> And ill be looking foward to the update ....
> Have a nice day


Reverse trollology? I just told you to leave me alone forever.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Reverse trollology? I just told you to leave me alone forever.


You better untuck your penis when you talk to me boy !!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> You better untuck your penis when you talk to me boy !!


You better ignore me.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You better ignore me.


or else!.........


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't abuse the site o make money. I use the site the way it is meant to be used, the BUCK abuses it by manipulating you guys into making money for me. That's not my fault.


No one manipulates me into posting, I'll post if I feel the need - fail to see where one could even attempt to grasp at that straw... given the number that you have managed to piss off in one way or another.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> No one manipulates me into posting.


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


>


I think you missed something... you're part of an elaborate game we play with you. Perhaps now it's time to tell you.. you've been a participant in a game called:







and at the end of the day, you are the butt of the joke.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> I think you missed something... you're part of an elaborate game we play with you. Perhaps now it's time to tell you.. you've been a participant in a game called:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Except the irony is, I'm not a troll, so in the end you are just trolling, while I laugh at you.


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Except the irony is, I'm not a troll, so in the end you are just trolling, while I laugh at you.


Maybe not today, but the night is still young.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> Maybe not today, but the night is still young.


I'm really not a troll. I post REAL shit, nothing I do is just to get replies. I just have a lot of thoughts, so I make a lot of online posts. And I talk shit to shit talkers, that's the ONLY reason I even look like a troll.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2013)

If you really wanted to be making the big bucks, you would be posting more video updates.

Trying to help ya.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you really wanted to be making the big bucks, you would be posting more video updates.
> 
> Trying to help ya.


I'm not trying to "make the big bucks" the money was all started on accident. I'm not trying to make money, that's just a by standard of trying to get my thoughts into the world.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

I started posting online, then made a blogger account because I could make money, then found out I could use my old camera to make Youtube vidoes and money would come from that, so I started making videos again. I don't post online to make money, I post online and make money because so many people reply to and click on my shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I started posting online, then made a blogger account because I could make money, then found out I could use my old camera to make Youtube vidoes and money would come from that, so I started making videos again. I don't post online to make money, I post online and make money because so many people reply to and click on my shit.


good little dancing monkey.

now show us those pathetic yellow sprouts!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I started posting online, then made a blogger account because I could make money, then found out I could use my old camera to make Youtube vidoes and money would come from that, so I started making videos again. I don't post online to make money, I post online and make money *because so many people reply to and click on my shit*.


that is what I am saying.. We need more video updates to click on!!! RAWR


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> that is what I am saying.. We need more video updates to click on!!! RAWR


Not right now, been busy on Reddit. I will be back with update later. And guess what, it'll be without the HPS. Here's what I've been doing today. http://www.reddit.com/r/FinShaggy/


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Not right now, been busy on Reddit.





The Troll Pit*(self.FinShaggy)
submitted*17 hours*ago by*FinShaggy
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/604671-finshaggys-beansprouts.html





comment
share






no comments (yet)
sorted by:**best*




there doesn't seem to be anything here


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2013)

Wth is reddit... all these new websocial things confuse me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2013)

reddit will eat spammy up and spit him out, kinda like femspermy on spring break.

except word on the streets is that femspermy swallows.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> reddit will eat spammy up and spit him out, kinda like femspermy on spring break.
> 
> except word on the streets is that femspermy swallows.


It doesn't count unless you swallow.


----------



## Trolling (Mar 21, 2013)

Reddit has been out forever lol.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 21, 2013)

ok serious questions here fin ...
I know you only reply to people who call you out of your name but im gonna give this a go anyway ....

What kind of yiield are you expecting to get off your plants when its all said and done ?
Why don't you take peoples advice who try and help you grow better weed ? Cause believe it or not I actually wanted to help you before I realized you didnt even want to help yourself


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I started posting online, then made a blogger account because I could make money, then found out I could use my old camera to make Youtube vidoes and money would come from that, so I started making videos again.


money would come from that so I started.... nuff said.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2013)

you should have seen how he use to brag about the checks google would send him.

but now he says he's not doing it for the money.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 21, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> ok serious questions here fin ...
> I know you only reply to people who call you out of your name but im gonna give this a go anyway ....
> 
> What kind of yiield are you expecting to get off your plants when its all said and done ?
> Why don't you take peoples advice who try and help you grow better weed ? Cause believe it or not I actually wanted to help you before I realized you didnt even want to help yourself


Because every suggestion we make includes him buying shit. And failspamy is a poor son of a bitch that doesn't want any "shopping lists" from us. Duh.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 21, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Because every suggestion we make includes him buying shit. And failspamy is a poor son of a bitch that doesn't want any "shopping lists" from us. Duh.


hahaha oh yeah i always forget he's a poorsumabitch


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> it'll be without the HPS. *Here's what I've been doing today*. http://www.reddit.com/r/FinShaggy/


not much growing . . . harsh dude, you need your own equipment, stop buying sacks and plan for the future

best wish's

troll


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you should have seen how he use to brag about the checks google would send him.
> 
> but now he says he's not doing it for the money.


I sooo wish Id seen him sooner, my first sighting was those poor sprouts in the rice


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 21, 2013)

less typie more growie admiral. wtf is that dumb site, i need my 15 seconds back. shouldnt put shit out that aint ready to be seen


----------



## demonhaze (Mar 21, 2013)

Failfaggy, have you ever took a step back and thought just how pathetic you really are? You spend all day smoking weed most likely that your mother or grandmother paid for unknowingly, you make everybody on an entire website hate you for 20 extra dollars a week pretending like your the 1 that's just innocent and getting trolled for no reason, hell even when people try to help with your shitty retarded grow you simply act like you know everything, Christ you can't even defend your own sisters honor. Pat yourself on the fucking back sir because you can't even make it as a D level drug dealer. Get used to saying "do you want fries with that"? because that's what your fucking future holds. Fucking pathetic waste of oxygen


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> ok serious questions here fin ...
> I know you only reply to people who call you out of your name but im gonna give this a go anyway ....
> 
> What kind of yiield are you expecting to get off your plants when its all said and done ?
> Why don't you take peoples advice who try and help you grow better weed ? Cause believe it or not I actually wanted to help you before I realized you didnt even want to help yourself


Didn't you "threaten" me by saying you ignored me earlier? Now you want to not be ignored?


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Didn't you "threaten" me by saying you ignored me earlier? Now you want to not be ignored?


The ignore statement would be one of fact, not a threat. A threat would be him saying he's burning your 1/2 gram plants to the ground if you keep rambling.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> Failfaggy, have you ever took a step back and thought just how pathetic you really are? You spend all day smoking weed most likely that your mother or grandmother paid for unknowingly, you make everybody on an entire website hate you for 20 extra dollars a week pretending like your the 1 that's just innocent and getting trolled for no reason, hell even when people try to help with your shitty retarded grow you simply act like you know everything, Christ you can't even defend your own sisters honor. Pat yourself on the fucking back sir because you can't even make it as a D level drug dealer. Get used to saying "do you want fries with that"? because that's what your fucking future holds. Fucking pathetic waste of oxygen


   Thanks for the bump


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> The ignore statement would be one of fact, not a threat.


It's not a fact if it never happened.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok figgy, waiting for that video update. 

Seriously. I manage to take photos of my grow every day. Even tho it requires my fat pregger ass to go down stairs and sit on the cold floor. Do you have any idea how hard it is to stand back up??

You are an insult to pregger women growers.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok figgy, waiting for that video update.
> 
> Seriously. I manage to take photos of my grow every day. Even tho it requires my fat pregger ass to go down stairs and sit on the cold floor. Do you have any idea how hard it is to stand back up??
> 
> You are an insult to pregger women growers.


I thought I already posted it, sorry hold on I'll have it in a second.


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's not a fact if it never happened.


You wouldn't know if it did, and he happened to remove it... and the -fact- is that he did mention it would happen, not that he actually did it.. if you truly want to mince words.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Totally the worng video, sorry.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2013)

That's right. Do not keep the pregger woman waiting. Or suffer my nagging.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> You wouldn't know if it did, and he happened to remove it... and the -fact- is that he did mention it would happen, not that he actually did it.. if you truly want to mince words.


He never ignored me, he threatened. Stop mincing words.


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

Decent clip, mis-spelled the name of the strain though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2013)

Holy shit I can seez the frost!

The one plant on the right looks like it is developing phosphorus deficiency. Red petioles. If it spreads, amp up your P or it will give you ugly brown death marks.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> mis-spelled the name of the strain though.


Depends what dispensary really, but maybe.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Holy shit I can seez the frost!
> 
> The one plant on the right looks like it is developing phosphorus deficiency. Red petioles. If it spreads, amp up your P or it will give you ugly brown death marks.


Nothings red, you must be seeing something wrong


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> He never ignored me, he threatened. Stop mincing words.


I swear I just mentioned mincing words, so in your clever plan you choose to turn my own words back on me? That in, and of itself is mincing words.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2013)

When are you going to pollinate?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2013)

Iron chef competition BEGIN!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> I swear I just mentioned mincing words, so in your clever plan you choose to turn my own words back on me? That in, and of itself is mincing words.


No my clever plan was to prove that YOU are trolling me by mincing words, even though you had JUST tried to say that's why I was doing. And you are STILL doing it. SEMANTIC TROLL BULLSHIT. You are wrong. He THREATENED to do something, but NEVER DID IT.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> When are you going to pollinate?


Already done a little, but more in the next few days.


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No my clever plan was to prove that YOU are trolling me by mincing words, even though you had JUST tried to say that's why I was doing. And you are STILL doing it. SEMANTIC TROLL BULLSHIT. You are wrong. He THREATENED to do something, but NEVER DID IT.


See, and there you go getting agitated...who's forcing who to post replies now? (Touching on earlier discussion).. check and mate, sir. You simply can't resist commenting on what I say, given that you're predictable based on subject matter chosen. Am done with this thread, will see you shortly in the other.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Already done a little, but more in the next few days.


Be sure to post photos/video of seed pods.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> See, and there you go getting agitated...


Agitated? Are you even reading the same thread as me?     wow. Failed troll has failed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2013)

i reported spammy for spamming more than one video per day. 

learn your lesson, spammy. you dancing little monkey bitch boy.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nothings red, you must be seeing something wrong


0:36 the stem on the fan leaf dude. That purple/red color. You need more P.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Didn't you "threaten" me by saying you ignored me earlier? Now you want to not be ignored?


are you retarded ? dont answer that we all know the answer.

I never "threaten" you,i put you on my ignore list, but took you off because i was still seeing your stupid ass post when people would quote you...
But yeah now im starting to see why you have no friends in real life or on the interwebz..good luck with your youtube career 
im sure your mom is proud


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> are you retarded ? dont answer that we all know the answer.
> 
> I never "threaten" you,i put you on my ignore list, but took you off because i was still seeing your stupid ass post when people would quote you...
> But yeah now im starting to see why you have no friends in real life or on the interwebz..good luck with your youtube career
> im sure your mom is proud


i bet his sister is thrilled about his internet stardom


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 21, 2013)

New tags ready


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i reported spammy for spamming more than one video per day.
> 
> learn your lesson, spammy. you dancing little monkey bitch boy.


If I get banned people will just go to other sites to figure out what I am doing. People will ask where I am. There will be poles. And if I get unbanned, there will be a huge rush of people to this thread just like there was last time. And I posted that video on accident, you're a fuckin sad snitch. Did you get done crying from earlier on the presidential thread, then when you finally wiped all the tears away you got the strength to go to the keyboard and report me. Big Man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If I get banned people will just go to other sites to figure out what I am doing. People will ask where I am. There will be poles. And if I get unbanned, there will be a huge rush of people to this thread just like there was last time. And I posted that video on accident, you're a fuckin sad snitch. Did you get done crying from earlier on the presidential thread, then when you finally wiped all the tears away you got the strength to go to the keyboard and report me. Big Man.


that was the third video you posted today.

you need to know your place here, ya little bitch. you're just the little monkey that we toss pennies at.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that was the third video you posted today.
> 
> you need to know your place here, ya little bitch. you're just the little monkey that we toss pennies at.


Third video?  Where's the third one?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Third video?  Where's the third one?


post 52 of the presidential thread, ya spammy little bitch.

now dance for my amusement, little monkey. i will toss pennies at thee.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> post 52 of the presidential thread, ya spammy little bitch.


  You always feel imoprtant when you troll huh?    Ya trolly little bitch


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

Why do you care so much about what I do? Have fun stalking me across the internet if I get banned, same as you did last time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You always feel imoprtant when you troll huh?    Ya trolly little bitch


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


Dropping pennies to your own sig?  remember when you used to brag saying "FinShaggy can't do shit, even I have more YouTube views than him". But that stopped being true a long time ago.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Dropping pennies to your own sig?  remember when you used to brag saying "FinShaggy can't do shit, even I have more YouTube views than him". But that stopped being true a long time ago.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


 I see you Googled yourself.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 22, 2013)

What happened to the update video? LOL 
It was there, now it's gone... Jedi Mind tricks?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> What happened to the update video? LOL
> It was there, now it's gone... Jedi Mind tricks?


spammy posted three vids today, which is two more than his limit of one video per day.

he might even get a little time out or go bitching about it in the support section.

popcorn procured.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 22, 2013)

Fin brings a new meaning to the phrase "writing checks yo ass can't cash" lol. Must have missed the male harvest/pollen extraction 101 update, surely you did not deprive the youtube community of this knowledge... "lost" that hps, more like couldnt afford the bill or manage the heat in your closet where plants go to die!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> spammy posted three vids today, which is two more than his limit of one video per day.
> 
> he might even get a little time out or go bitching about it in the support section.
> 
> popcorn procured.


They just deleted the videos. That's weak, I thought I was gonna get banned for a while.Snitching failed Buck.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 22, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Must have missed the male harvest/pollen extraction 101 update, surely you did not deprive the youtube community of this knowledge... "lost" that hps, more like couldnt afford the bill or manage the heat in your closet where plants go to die!


You must have missed where the HPS is in the grow room.  And yeah, you must have missed the video where I got pollen, I really don't see how you could have though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;JasVfUl3nag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JasVfUl3nag[/video]


----------



## Stomper420 (Mar 22, 2013)

Those are some real bushs you got there dude


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2013)

gonna want to pull those dead leaves out of the soil, that's how you get fungus related diseases.


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

yo finn - the start of round 2  .....................................................................







...............................taken from the mother 3 weeks ago  hows things?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 22, 2013)

delvite said:


> yo finn - the start of round 2  .....................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things is good, just posted an update yesterday. And the nugs are getting nice and round now. Puffing out. And I still have like a month left, so these are gonna be some dank plants. The 2 clones are probably gonna have to stay on for like a extra month, but that'll give me time to get clones and find seeds in my buds and everything for round 2.


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Things is good, just posted an update yesterday. And the nugs are getting nice and round now. Puffing out. And I still have like a month left, so these are gonna be some dank plants. The 2 clones are probably gonna have to stay on for like a extra month, but that'll give me time to get clones and find seeds in my buds and everything for round 2.


thats the way, as long as it takes  i checked on the update alls looking good, glad to see you got the hps back


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I just found one of my sister and one of her friends  [video=youtube;mpZ-NzXwclY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpZ-NzXwclY[/video]


pimping his own sister for google pennies.

shaking my damn head.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> pimping his own sister for google pennies.
> 
> shaking my damn head.


Does she still talk to schwaggy? This all seems like ground for disownment


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> pimping his own sister for google pennies.
> 
> shaking my damn head.


Not gonna watch again, most annoying bitches ever.

Edit: forgot about the mute button.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 22, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Not gonna watch again, most annoying bitches ever.
> 
> Edit: forgot about the mute button.


very annoying, I was waiting for a sane person to kick down the door and start banging spermy and co heads into the wall.. but then I realized the dwelling lacked required plasterboard to do such a thing


----------



## AimAim (Mar 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are an insult to pregger women growers.


He is an equal opportunity insulter, there is not a subgroup in society he cannot offend. He is detested among his own "people", those who ride the short bus in helmets.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 22, 2013)

I see great potential in these...


----------



## demonhaze (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes your sister shares the "kicking y'all in the face would be a pleasure gene" why post that video though? Wtf is the point? Nice tits though I gotta say, id imagine the tit fucking would be sublime. Its a real shame she was cursed to share your gene pool. But you keep doing those big things and making that phat dough from Google you joke of a man. If you ever stop being a little bitch and wanna defend your sister like a man let me know, I'm not hard to find


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2013)

there's always the chance that he's adopted, demonhaze.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> pimping his own sister for google pennies.
> 
> shaking my damn head.


That's a video SHE made.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 22, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> very annoying, I was waiting for a sane person to kick down the door and start banging spermy and co heads into the wall.. but then I realized the dwelling lacked required plasterboard to do such a thing


It was an attic, that's where we used to have to go to smoke cigarettes in our house.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 22, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> Yes your sister shares the "kicking y'all in the face would be a pleasure gene" why post that video though? Wtf is the point? Nice tits though I gotta say, id imagine the tit fucking would be sublime. Its a real shame she was cursed to share your gene pool. But you keep doing those big things and making that phat dough from Google you joke of a man. If you ever stop being a little bitch and wanna defend your sister like a man let me know, I'm not hard to find


  You feel like a big man when you get on the computer, huh?


----------



## demonhaze (Mar 23, 2013)

Adopted would be a godsend for that family line for generations to come. But no honestly if you listen closely in vid they both share that annoying fail in everything they do, my guess is she ends up a stripper. 90/10 its b4 she turns 25 also


----------



## demonhaze (Mar 23, 2013)

Plant whisperer made laugh alot


----------



## demonhaze (Mar 23, 2013)

No I'm a big man wherever I go. Do you know what being a man is? Its accepting help when you need it, its admitting when your wrong, its protecting and standing up for your friends and family. But you don't have the balls for that do you little bitch? Physically your nuts may have dropped but mentally your a fucking infant. Trust I'd injure you with a smile if given the chance


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's a video SHE made.


and you posted it to make a few more google pennies.

pimping your own sister for goddamn google pennies.

what a fucking disgrace.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd post a vid of _Death_'s "Lack of Comprehension" in honour of that (and it would be keeping with the thread theme)...
but I fear the spam police...
Appropriate lyrics, too._

LIES
Right before your very eyes 
A reflection of the mistakes 
To the end you will deny 
Your help in the ending of a life 
Lack of comprehension 
Thriving on your cliche 
Compelled by self-resentment

Edit: I _always thought the line said "thriving on your DECAY"... if I ever get the chance to sing it at Scaryoke, I'll keep my version...


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

ThePenguin said:


> does anybody know the name of finshaggys website? I thought it was finshaggy.com but its not working for me. Does anybody have his email address? I dont have facebook or twitter to contact him. I know somebody that is trying to buy his website, thats why Im asking.


Look here, all the info you need/want is on this page... WHOIS domain lookup for finshaggy.com http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=finshaggy.com


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

yo finmunity ..............................

[video=youtube;sg7HuYHToaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg7HuYHToaM[/video]

.................................................D elvite


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

ThePenguin said:


> actually that doesnt help, but thanks anyway. I already sent an email to ryan brooks many times over the last few months and he never responds. Thats why im looking for finshaggys email address.


Could msg him on facebook if all else fails.. he's not difficult to find.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)

ThePenguin said:


> Tried that. I had my friend message him and its been over a month and he still hasnt gotten back to me. He has this feature on his facebook that tries to charge you $1 to send him a message or send it to another inbox of his for free. I chose the free one so maybe thats why hes ignoring me lol. I just need his email address or real name or something.. what else ya got?? jk


so who are you and whats your business with shaggy


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

ThePenguin said:


> Im your real father.. its none of your business who I am or why im contacting him. Dont you know curiosity killed the cat? Ever wonder why finshaggy.com isnt a working site anymore? lol


are you trying to compile a lice collection? doing a profile on the world's smelliest beards? trying to get spammy to pimp his sister IRL for a new bicycle?


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 23, 2013)

ThePenguin said:


> Ever wonder why finshaggy.com isnt a working site anymore? lol


Because he stressed it?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)

ThePenguin said:


> Im your real father.. its none of your business who I am or why im contacting him. Dont you know curiosity killed the cat? Ever wonder why finshaggy.com isnt a working site anymore? lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 23, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> No I'm a big man wherever I go.


  I couldn't get pasted this sentence   Too many tears from laughing at the guy talking shit behind a keyboard


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 23, 2013)

ThePenguin said:


> actually that doesnt help, but thanks anyway. I have sent many emails to ryan brooks over the last few months and he never responds. Thats why im looking for finshaggys email address, which is not listed in the link you supplied.


I'm pretty sure ^this^ is Darrin McGillis


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 23, 2013)

ThePenguin said:


> Tried that. I had my friend message him and its been over a month and he still hasnt gotten back to me. He has this feature on his facebook that tries to charge you $1 to send him a message or send it to another inbox of his for free. I chose the free one so maybe thats why hes ignoring me lol. I just need his email address or real name or something.. what else ya got?? jk


What?!?!? People are making money from my facebook messaging?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 23, 2013)

ThePenguin said:


> Im your real father.. its none of your business who I am or why im contacting him. Dont you know curiosity killed the cat? Ever wonder why finshaggy.com isnt a working site anymore? lol


We are just trying to figure out how to get RSS feeds going. Thanks for the mentions though.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm pretty sure ^this^ is Darrin McGillis


Why are you 'friends' with ThePenguin, then?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 23, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Why are you 'friends' with ThePenguin, then?


Because he added me like yesterday and I accepted. But after reading here, and the emails he sent me. I think he's Darrin.


----------



## plantaseedwatchitgrow (Mar 23, 2013)

Why isn't the effing penguin banned? hes like making threats and everything man... wth? this is a growing forum dude not a combat zone


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Because he added me like yesterday and I accepted. But after reading here, and the emails he sent me. I think he's Darrin.


he's just trying to collect the rent that we all know you owe him, mooch.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> he's just trying to collect the rent that we all know you owe him, mooch.


He's trying to buy my website because it probably gets more traffic than his whole political campaign.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> He's trying to buy my website because it probably gets more traffic than his whole political campaign.


nah, he's definitely trying to collect rent. looks like everyone hates your mooching ass, eh spammy?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> nah, he's definitely trying to collect rent. looks like everyone hates your mooching ass, eh spammy?


then why does he just keep asking about my websites?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> then why does he just keep asking about my websites?


he's probably trying to contact you so he can collect the rent you owe him, mooch.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 23, 2013)

who is this bmeat person they are talking about?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 23, 2013)

And could someone let me know if it is against the guidelines to make fun of someone for being raped as a child?


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And could someone let me know if it is against the guidelines to make fun of someone for being raped as a child?


Wouldn't be advised, but that's the common sense talking.. think long and hard before you do such a thing.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And could someone let me know if it is against the guidelines to make fun of someone for being raped as a child?





stay high
SH420


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 23, 2013)

anyone know why my posts are being deleted?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 23, 2013)

I could have wrote a book with all the posts that I've had deleted off of this thread! Probably woulda been a fucking mj expert


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

why'd you get rid of the beard, spammy?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 23, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> Plant whisperer made laugh alot


You are welcome for that!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> why'd you get rid of the beard, spammy?


Spider mites. Or crabs. Whichever is funnier.


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Spider mites. Or crabs. Whichever is funnier.


I was going to say less forensic trace evidence.. but yours are funnier.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 23, 2013)

Guess I can't add fresh tags!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Guess I can't add fresh tags!


gotta use ones that have already been used.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> gotta use ones that have already been used.


Where's the fun in that! I need variety!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

Figgy, were you raped as a child?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I guess this thread has no purpose anymore. The tags are the only reason i come here


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Figgy, were you raped as a child?


he says he was too weak to fight off the advances of a drunk 14 year old girl and that it is a sensitive subject for him.

https://www.rollitup.org/support/636604-uncle-buck-keeps-telling-people.html


----------



## chewberto (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, if I can't express myself via cloud tag! I feel like this is Internet censoring and I might have to bounce now! Fucking Injustices!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 23, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Well I guess this thread has no purpose anymore. The tags are the only reason i come here



Correctamundo


----------



## demonhaze (Mar 23, 2013)

This thread really is pathetic, when I need a laugh or need to feel better about my own life, I just stop by this shithole train wreck of a grow


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 23, 2013)

Hmmmm.................


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 24, 2013)

If there are no tags allowed then how did shit thread make it through? is this your doing fin? And really am sorry I missed your pollen extraction vid, was it not labeled update? those are the only vids of yours I watch, just a tip . Could be that I smoke more in a day than your whole harvest is going to amount to though....


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> If there are no tags allowed then how did shit thread make it through? is this your doing fin? And really am sorry I missed your pollen extraction vid, was it not labeled update? those are the only vids of yours I watch, just a tip . Could be that I smoke more in a day than your whole harvest is going to amount to though....


Actually you can't add new tags! Existing tags are fair game! I just typed in shit and shit thread popped up so I went with it!


----------



## plantaseedwatchitgrow (Mar 24, 2013)

Man I guess I'm lame for looking at this period.. But the first time I looked at this, it was because I thought it was about weed. Now its a bunch of retarded fu**ing shit man. this is stupid, someone close this and like delete it..........


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 24, 2013)

plantaseedwatchitgrow said:


> Man I guess I'm lame for looking at this period.. But the first time I looked at this, it was because I thought it was about weed. Now its a bunch of retarded fu**ing shit man. this is stupid, someone close this and like delete it..........


this is an educational thread you terrorist


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 25, 2013)

Went to the meet and greet last night. There was soooo much bud there.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Went to the meet and greet last night. There was soooo much bud there.


ya but how much did u steal?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

that was the first thing that sprung to mind for me as well.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 25, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ya but how much did u steal?


None. But I smoked a fuckin shit ton.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that was the first thing that sprung to mind for me as well.


I assumed that your first thought would be about the high demand of lice shampoo in Pueblo today.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

my second thought was about how many people smoked spammy's lice.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/colorado-patients/637133-mmj-meet-greet.html


----------



## Trolling (Mar 25, 2013)

This thread is preschool.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 25, 2013)

Trolling said:


> This thread is preschool.


Finally, someone gets it. Pre-School, Pre-Genetic Knowledge, Pre-Branding.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Finally, someone gets it. Pre-School, *Pre-Genetic Knowledge*, Pre-Branding.


I see, so by your own word choices and that admission, you know nothing of plant genetics... which explains a few things. Want a few crash courses so you have a snowballs chance in hell of a decent grow? Every other time I've offered to give you advice to help you, you ignore the comment completely... why is that?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 25, 2013)

Did we finially decide that the twice daily updates were overkill halfway thru flower?? wtf man your peeps are wanting to repp you but wheres the vid??


----------



## delvite (Mar 26, 2013)

you fin, you still hunting for nugs


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 26, 2013)

been stuck on this page for a few days now shagginator... whats the deal?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 26, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> been stuck on this page for a few days now shagginator... whats the deal?


 Got some plans for it


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Got some plans for it


 ... I call b.s.


----------



## delvite (Mar 28, 2013)

fin o fin were art thou n hows things goin


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

It was mentioned before he was working at The Pharm in Pueblo, Colorado.. and I think I now have proof that he actually does - here's a review from one of the bud dispensary pages.. look at what's in blue:


----------



## delvite (Mar 28, 2013)

yo finmunity  hows this growth for 6 days from re-potting .................................................. .....................

[video=youtube;CgqKFfDdoh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgqKFfDdoh4[/video]

............................... waiting to see what nugs you found ​


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Figong said:


> It was mentioned before he was working at The Pharm in Pueblo, Colorado.. and I think I now have proof that he actually does - here's a review from one of the bud dispensary pages.. look at what's in blue:


Ouch! Loved how he hammered home the fact that he wasn't a disgrunteled ex employee or anything. "like a barn? Literally like a barn!" that made me laugh, think I bought some of that shit a few years back.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ouch! Loved how he hammered home the fact that he wasn't a disgrunteled ex employee or anything. "like a barn? Literally like a barn!" that made me laugh, think I bought some of that shit a few years back.


Yeah, I laughed my ass off - reminded me of him so I had to share.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

Hasn't been a video update in like a week.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hasn't been a video update in like a week.


Yes, he had to let the rice that was soaking in the purple koolaid with 1/2 a cup of sugar and 1 tsp of salt with a centrum vitamin break down first.


----------



## Ruello (Mar 28, 2013)

the people here trolling you are assholes. I guess they havent got anything better to do than act like imbeciles and pretend they are the gurus of pot growing. UB gets his panties all in a bunch over every little thing along with several other windbags on here --too funny! He easily describes molestation--I guess hes experienced at that and obviously not a whole lot else.
I saw you on Shroomery where they accused you of trying to get them arrested at the Denver rally that's supposedly non existent only its been going on for years in Denver. lmao! probably the same group of worthless shtheads-- Nuff said.
The rally will be a fun time for sure! hope to see you there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2013)

Ruello said:


> the people here trolling you are assholes. I guess they havent got anything better to do than act like imbeciles and pretend they are the gurus of pot growing. UB gets his panties all in a bunch over every little thing along with several other windbags on here --too funny! He easily describes molestation--I guess hes experienced at that and obviously not a whole lot else.
> I saw you on Shroomery where they accused you of trying to get them arrested at the Denver rally that's supposedly non existent only its been going on for years in Denver. lmao! probably the same group of worthless shtheads-- Nuff said.
> The rally will be a fun time for sure! hope to see you there.


i'm guessing this is spammy's little brother or sister.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ruello said:


> the people here trolling you are assholes. I guess they havent got anything better to do than act like imbeciles and pretend they are the gurus of pot growing. UB gets his panties all in a bunch over every little thing along with several other windbags on here --too funny! He easily describes molestation--I guess hes experienced at that and obviously not a whole lot else.
> I saw you on Shroomery where they accused you of trying to get them arrested at the Denver rally that's supposedly non existent only its been going on for years in Denver. lmao! probably the same group of worthless shtheads-- Nuff said.
> The rally will be a fun time for sure! hope to see you there.


 Amenz to that, it's sickening!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2013)

Ruello said:


> the people here trolling you are assholes. I guess they havent got anything better to do than act like imbeciles and pretend they are the gurus of pot growing. UB gets his panties all in a bunch over every little thing along with several other windbags on here --too funny! He easily describes molestation--I guess hes experienced at that and obviously not a whole lot else.
> I saw you on Shroomery where they accused you of trying to get them arrested at the Denver rally that's supposedly non existent only its been going on for years in Denver. lmao! probably the same group of worthless shtheads-- Nuff said.
> The rally will be a fun time for sure! hope to see you there.



Stranger Danger! Stranger Danger!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 29, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ouch! Loved how he hammered home the fact that he wasn't a disgrunteled ex employee or anything. "like a barn? Literally like a barn!" that made me laugh, think I bought some of that shit a few years back.


at least you can pat yourself on the back for supporting a business that helps to employ the mentally handicapped. too bad their herb is schwag but you did a good deed! hopefully that "medicine" didnt get you sick


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> at least you can pat yourself on the back for supporting a business that helps to employ the mentally handicapped. too bad their herb is schwag but you did a good deed! hopefully that "medicine" didnt get you sick


You missed it.. that's from a screenshot of a complaint for the place that Finshaggy claimed to work at.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 29, 2013)

No, I saw the review and its a pretty funny one, but generally weedmaps reviews arent too reliable since the coops have to pay to be listed so weedmaps trys to keep their customers happy....


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ruello said:


> the people here trolling you are assholes. I guess they havent got anything better to do than act like imbeciles and pretend they are the gurus of pot growing. UB gets his panties all in a bunch over every little thing along with several other windbags on here --too funny! He easily describes molestation--I guess hes experienced at that and obviously not a whole lot else.
> I saw you on Shroomery where they accused you of trying to get them arrested at the Denver rally that's supposedly non existent only its been going on for years in Denver. lmao! probably the same group of worthless shtheads-- Nuff said.
> The rally will be a fun time for sure! hope to see you there.


What if I was to tell you 'we all love finn & its you thats trolling him' its all a game and you just dont get it do you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ngf12mA7XjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngf12mA7XjA[/video]


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 29, 2013)

Dude, you are starting to sound like OZZY. Lay off the damn drugs lol!!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 29, 2013)

New update like monad or something


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 29, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Dude, you are starting to sound like OZZY. Lay off the damn drugs lol!!!!


 Nothin wrong with that


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 29, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nothin wrong with that


Yes, yes there is.


----------



## demonhaze (Mar 29, 2013)

Brain damage much there spermy? BTW gonzo I do genuinely pretty much hate spermy here and so does buck I'm pretty sure


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 29, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> Brain damage much there spermy? BTW gonzo I do genuinely pretty much hate spermy here and so does buck I'm pretty sure


With Buck it's a love hate relationship, he hates me because I haven't come to visit him in Oregon yet


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 29, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> Brain damage much there spermy? BTW gonzo I do genuinely pretty much hate spermy here and so does buck I'm pretty sure


Well I was trying to be sarcastic but its hard as fuck to convey that. Its quite clear that some people really dislike him.

Me, I actually like the way he reacts to critisism. Dude is relentless or oblivious one of the two.

Havent seen his fucking plants in a while though. Sort it out finny

Oh and lay off all the caps man  struggling to use your words there.lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

Ruello said:


> ... and pretend they are the gurus of pot growing...


What do you mean pretend?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 29, 2013)

What the fuck, your inbred disgrace of colorado ass is only allowed to post updates in our thread, how dare you post that spam of u lying trying to tell a cool story


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> What do you mean pretend?


Did u take a bunch out of that room? You could have 3 maybe 4 more times more canopy space in there


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Did u take a bunch out of that room? You could have 3 maybe 4 more times more canopy space in there


I had just chopped down 4 monsters.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Mar 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I had just chopped down 4 monsters.


Thats what I like to hear!! I thought that room looked too legit for that. Id like to see them crazy dark hairs in person, mine are always way oranger/pinker and lighter toned, regardless of maturity. props


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Where the hell is the update of the buds? I wanna see!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 29, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;Ngf12mA7XjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngf12mA7XjA[/video]


"We got that quarter pound" man your story sounds like BS by your expressions and lack of eye contact, You sound like a guilty person being interrogated! Get your story straight kid!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 29, 2013)

..............


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 29, 2013)

chewberto said:


> "We got that quarter pound" man your story sounds like BS by your expressions and lack of eye contact, You sound like a guilty person being interrogated! Get your story straight kid!


 Lack of eye contact? I'm looking right at my phone the entire time. And it's not a lie, completely true story.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been posting videos to explain my life story all day. I've plans for like 60-70 videos of life story, and I haven't even gotten past like age 17 in my list I'm making. So it's probably gonna be like a 100+ video series.  ALL true stories  So if you don't like it, just come talk shit about me on the video


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 29, 2013)

AND this should give everyone PLENTY of material for Fin Shaggy Remixes


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

I want to see the bud. How many weeks in are you again?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

in 12/12 i mean.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I want to see the bud. How many weeks in are you again?


Dec 21 to now, you do the math. And sorry, no bud for like 2 days.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

dec 21 was when you flipped? I want to know weeks in 12/12.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> in 12/12 i mean.


Oh, I have no idea. Go hek my YouTube channel, and check what day the video that says "First Day of Flower" was posted. Or just search for "FinShaggy first day of flower" on YouTube.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

February 11th.

So you are about 6 1/2 weeks into flower. So anywhere from 2-4 weeks left.


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know who Finshaggy is or what he is, but the video had me rollin all the way through ... just my .02. Internet is just entertainment to me and this shit has been very entertaining.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 29, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> I don't know who Finshaggy is or what he is, but the video had me rollin all the way through ... just my .02. Internet is just entertainment to me and this shit has been very entertaining.


Thanks  Most of the videos I made today are funny stories


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2013)

finshaggy sexually molested a drunk 14 year old girl and is a thief.


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 29, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> I don't know who Finshaggy is or what he is, but the video had me rollin all the way through ... just my .02. Internet is just entertainment to me and this shit has been very entertaining.


Like UB said, he's a registered sex offender.


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> finshaggy sexually molested a drunk 14 year old girl and is a thief.


You worded that wrong buddy. It's supposed to say:
Finshaggy is a sexually molested 14 year old girl and is a theif


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> You worded that wrong buddy. It's supposed to say:
> Finshaggy is a sexually molested 14 year old girl and is a theif


you're right.

failspammy did claim that he was the violated party, meaning he was not physically able to fend off a 14 year old drunk girl. it also means that he is probably the only 14 year old boy on the planet who did not want to get laid.

or he's gay.

i'll let him explain this one. i look forward to an update on his 2.7 grams of dank dank.


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you're right.
> 
> failspammy did claim that he was the violated party, meaning he was not physically able to fend off a 14 year old drunk girl. it also means that he is probably the only 14 year old boy on the planet who did not want to get laid.
> 
> ...


*fagshiggy
*she
*14 year old boy
*and she is gay
Those corrections sound right, right?
And man, fagshiggy's "bean sprouts" probably all hermed, growing nanners, just like how her prepubescent vagina hermed out on her.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 30, 2013)

Grow update tomorrow  But here's this [video=youtube;J0j3rTIIeCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0j3rTIIeCY[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Grow update tomorrow  But here's this
> [video=youtube;eKNTaWElUgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKNTaWElUgA[/video]


.....................


----------



## xGrimace (Mar 30, 2013)

I grew weed on accident kinda like the same way you did, throwing seeds to roll a blunt. Had one sprout right behind my garage and didnt notice it til it had about 6 sets of leaves on it. It looked really beat up I dug it up put it into a pot outside and about a week later, gone. Fkin kids in the neighborhood cutting through yard n stuff I spose, cus when I was younger I cut through yards and found 2 tall MJ plants and yup, stole them, hung them up to dry, dont even think they were budding, dried it out and attempted to smoke it, how stupid was I, lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 30, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> I grew weed on accident kinda like the same way you did, throwing seeds to roll a blunt. Had one sprout right behind my garage and didnt notice it til it had about 6 sets of leaves on it. It looked really beat up I dug it up put it into a pot outside and about a week later, gone. Fkin kids in the neighborhood cutting through yard n stuff I spose, cus when I was younger I cut through yards and found 2 tall MJ plants and yup, stole them, hung them up to dry, dont even think they were budding, dried it out and attempted to smoke it, how stupid was I, lol.


Yeah mine got stolen too, but I had them in the woods and I had told some stoner kids that lived closer to it than me to water it, so they probably showed it to one of their friends and someone probably just smoked it thinking that was how it's done Hopefully it got taken by someone who grew it though


----------



## chewberto (Mar 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Grow update tomorrow  But here's this [video=youtube;J0j3rTIIeCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0j3rTIIeCY[/video]


....,,,,,,......


----------



## chewberto (Mar 30, 2013)

One more...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2013)

failspammy posted two vids today so i reported them as spam.

failspammy, you know you're only allowed to spam one video a day.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2013)

This will be my only post in this thread today. I feel like if I posted a video of my grow today there would be an explosion of discussion, so I will wait till tomorrow or the next day, or at least until I get some more specific details on what I can and can't do. If you would like to know why I am doing this, I posted about it at the end of this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/153364-wheres-craziest-place-youve-smoked-4.html


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2013)

If you actually treated this thread like a grow thread, the mods wouldn't have a prob with it. But when a week or two goes by and you post nonsense videos in it the thread has lost it's purpose.

Hell, you could even take photos every 3-4 days, but you just come in here and spout nonsense instead.

You have like 3-4 different threads running, but you still post non-grow related stuff inhere.

I was actually interested to see what your plants could put out even after all the torture they have been through.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you actually treated this thread like a grow thread, the mods wouldn't have a prob with it.


Sorry, this is actually my last post on this thread: I think you are confused, but if YOU GUYS actually treated this like a grow thread, it wouldn't even be what it is. Ever since the beginning GreenHorn (a grow mod) has been trolling me. So I don't even see how I could have effected the outcome of this, except for to not reply to my own grow thread.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 31, 2013)

Closed by OPs request.


----------

